# LTTTC-after loss-TWW...



## natjenson

HELLO THERE :) 

Well this is a brand new thread for ladies that have been trying and trying...ivf and iui all welcome...after loss welcome....

My name is Natalie and even tho I have started this thread I would like to call it ours. not mine :haha:

Well my status so far is.....32 yrs old (33 in 43 days :haha:) 
Been ttc since June last year (2012) 
Bfp in the November -mc in the January :( 
Ttc since with no luck so far...

ATM...I am 5dpo...testing 11dpo...
16 day lp...

Feel free to join ladies...:flower: :wacko: share you story's too if you want.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, natjenson,

I am currently waiting for my nrxg period in the beginning of December and I am starting first month on clomid. I am very excited and trying to stay hopeful. I had one chemical pregnancy in June :(.

GL :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi, natjenson,
> 
> I am currently waiting for my nrxg period in the beginning of December and I am starting first month on clomid. I am very excited and trying to stay hopeful. I had one chemical pregnancy in June :(.
> 
> GL :hugs:

Hello daisyprencess.:flower: welcome love.:) 
I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Thee are another couple of ladies that will join us any moment now lol...they are lovely ladies...and I'm sure you are in good company when I say we can all get through this together

Chlomid...sounds interesting...have you ever heard of or tried fermara ?....apparently a lot of women rate this better than the chlomid.:thumbup:

Good luck for your fresh cycle in December love...baby dust to you...:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies!!

Thanks for starting the thread and for your lovely message Nat :flower:

Welcome to everybody!! As for me i'm 32 i tried for 4 yrs to concieve my first little boy now 8.5 months. I've had a few losses along the way :cry: But Harrison is worth all the heartache. He was a clomid baby I don't ovulate alone :( and have other coplications which i won't bore you all with!! I'm now trying for no2 - had 21 day progesterone results today and they where borderline ie may have o'd may not have grrrrrrrr

Hi Daisy have you had clomid before? It can have some weird side effects....i have to admitt it made me into a crazy lady as i'm sure Nat, meg & barbs will remember :wacko: i must be mad taking it again!! They won't give me the femara Nat as i've got a pacemaker unfortunately as it does have less side effetcs! I have to say tho daisy its 100% worth it if you get your lil bundle in the end!!!


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread and for your lovely message Nat :flower:
> 
> Welcome to everybody!! As for me i'm 32 i tried for 4 yrs to concieve my first little boy now 8.5 months. I've had a few losses along the way :cry: But Harrison is worth all the heartache. He was a clomid baby I don't ovulate alone :( and have other coplications which i won't bore you all with!! I'm now trying for no2 - had 21 day progesterone results today and they where borderline ie may have o'd may not have grrrrrrrr
> 
> Hi Daisy have you had clomid before? It can have some weird side effects....i have to admitt it made me into a crazy lady as i'm sure Nat, meg & barbs will remember :wacko: i must be mad taking it again!! They won't give me the femara Nat as i've got a pacemaker unfortunately as it does have less side effetcs! I have to say tho daisy its 100% worth it if you get your lil bundle in the end!!!

He he I remember :haha:......too funny....:haha:

Wowzers love a pacemaker....I'm so sorry you had troubles with your heart...
How did they find that nimbec?...I hope you don't me asking....and was it a problem at all when in labour...li ask bc I am going to see a cardiologist soon and I am worried about it with labouring....I had a short palpating blast when in labour with Harry...but it was "the final stages" and all I cared about was getting it over with by then....:haha:
They have detected a murmur 3 times this year...coupled with bad daily palpitations and it also makes me sooooo tired too :( ...I have been urged to get checked out and refered to a cario team....:( ....
I'm quite worried about it affecting natural labouring..lbc that's the way I "hope" to be able to do it again.:thumbup:

Good luck nimbec.....
Meg has just started P .... I'm sure she may need some advice on that one...so do you use the creams or the pills?....I hear that the cream is brilliant.:thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, no I will start it for the first time. I am afraid of the side effects. I am determined to try. GL to you.


----------



## natjenson

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi, no I will start it for the first time. I am afraid of the side effects. I am determined to try. GL to you.

Awe it will be ok love...:thumbup:
I hear the hot flashes are the worst...and we all have them from time to time...lol...

Barbs...who may be on later ...took the chlomid too...she can tell you some about it....it's not too bad is it barbs?....:thumbup:

Good luck to you too daisy.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! Great new thread :)

Hello again, Nimbec, good to see you :) 
How are ya?

As for Clomid - the only side effect I had was hot flashes. I felt like I was going through menopause :)

I'm waiting for Lap surger Dec 13th & then moving onto IVF the following cycle :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Nat, you better get your @ss to the cardiologist!!!!!!!

I've had heart palp's too for the past two years but apparently its all clear.
Stress affects it & exercise.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg! Great new thread :)
> 
> Hello again, Nimbec, good to see you :)
> How are ya?
> 
> As for Clomid - the only side effect I had was hot flashes. I felt like I was going through menopause :)
> 
> I'm waiting for Lap surger Dec 13th & then moving onto IVF the following cycle :happydance:

:happydance:Yaye you found it barbs :thumbup: :flower:

I have a good feeling today..lw by I do not know bahahaha....

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, you better get your @ss to the cardiologist!!!!!!!
> 
> I've had heart palp's too for the past two years but apparently its all clear.
> Stress affects it & exercise.

Will do barbs...I promise.:thumbup:....I am kinda scared tho...hmmmm :haha:
But it's a case of importance...not dodging this one I guess lol....

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

dont be scared hun. what every condition is present, is there whether or not your ignore it. and things only get worse the longer you wait. 
that's what i say!!!


----------



## barbikins

Oh nimbec I just read you're trying for #2! Good luck hun.
I hope we can catch up some how LOL
How are you doing? When did you start trying?


----------



## nimbec

Gosh blimey I disappear to see Harrison and I've got 2 pages to read :) barbs really hope the IVF works for you!! Lots to arch up on!! 

I started charting a few months ago to see if I was OIng but nope apparently not!! Bloody body!! Seeing as it took so long last time we thought we better get too it so this is 2nd month but as not OIng it's not gonna happen!! I changed chart to read that I had so I could see how many dpo I would be. 

Nat get your ass down there! I had mine as I was collapsing and dizzy all the time - infact what was happening was my heart rate was slowing then stopping!! They said I was lucky to be alive!! I still get weird rythems but am much better. They said normal delivery would be fine as I have the pacemaker without it I wouldn't be as too...I had an emergency section with Harrison as I went into early labour. 

Have u had any investigations? A 24hr tape? Tilt table test? I know more than most not sure if u remember but I'm a coronary care nurse and cardiac intensive care. Feel free to ask any questions!! 

As for the clomid it affects everybody differently and I must be a sensitive soul as acupuncture made me I'll too :0 I'm sure u will be just fine!! 

I'm so hopeful for you girls xxx


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Gosh blimey I disappear to see Harrison and I've got 2 pages to read :) barbs really hope the IVF works for you!! Lots to arch up on!!
> 
> I started charting a few months ago to see if I was OIng but nope apparently not!! Bloody body!! Seeing as it took so long last time we thought we better get too it so this is 2nd month but as not OIng it's not gonna happen!! I changed chart to read that I had so I could see how many dpo I would be.
> 
> Nat get your ass down there! I had mine as I was collapsing and dizzy all the time - infact what was happening was my heart rate was slowing then stopping!! They said I was lucky to be alive!! I still get weird rythems but am much better. They said normal delivery would be fine as I have the pacemaker without it I wouldn't be as too...I had an emergency section with Harrison as I went into early labour.
> 
> Have u had any investigations? A 24hr tape? Tilt table test? I know more than most not sure if u remember but I'm a coronary care nurse and cardiac intensive care. Feel free to ask any questions!!
> 
> As for the clomid it affects everybody differently and I must be a sensitive soul as acupuncture made me I'll too :0 I'm sure u will be just fine!!
> 
> I'm so hopeful for you girls xxx

Awe gawsh nimbec you really have been through it with your heart.:hugs:

Yeah iv had the 24hr tape...that confirmed the palpitations...my heart was starting with a huge beat...then slowing...then speeding up very quickly ....it always starts with a flicker feeling then a huge bump in my chest then really fast to REALLY slow....and that's every day...I was given propanol...(is that spelt right?) lol...that made it even worse...so was going to start further investigations before bfp with Harry but they said being prog can bring back inconclusive results....so I guess been ing busy with ill man hasn't REALY left me much time to start it all up again...untill I got poorly with my kidneys this year...which hospitalised me and they found a mummer...it's been picked up at the doctors since and then again last week when I collapsed with chest pain by a paramedic....she is the one that said I need to see the cardio team... 

Can I ask love?.....did you /are you breast feeding?....that can have a huge detrimental affect on ovulation....I read that it can create to much prolactin and it stops if not hinders o....has doc checked you for is?....
I hope this is not the case and that you did indeed o...sometimes ff can be a I'll off with dates....I had to over ride mine this cycle...bc I KNEW what day I o'd lol....

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Oh hun please get a referal, hehe yes i think you spelt it right, its worth checking now rather than putting it off. They could try a different drug - there are a few - also they could do an ecocardiogram to see why its happening. (((hugs))) 

I did breastfeed for 8 weeks but had to stop as it was making hm really poorly - he is lactose intollerant poor boy! mummas milk was poisening him lol! 

I've had the 21 day progesterone test which tells you categorically if you are ovulating and mine is borderline but not enough to sustain a pregnancy...but hey u never know! a bit of positivity tonight! i'm going to try temping vaginally - if i can face it ;) if that doesnt work i'm not going to bother and just go with the opk's and 21 day test to confirm 0. I'm not taking clomid till after Jan as we are getting married and i don't want to be a psycho bitch at the wedding!


----------



## madtowngirl

Hi nat! Thanks for starting this thread. You pretty much echoed exactly what my story is.

I'm 31, started ttc Oct 2012. I had a loss in January (confirmed Valentine's Day), as well, with no luck since. I haven't been here as long as some of the ladies, but since I am "new" to lttc, I feel very welcome here. The past 11 months have been hell for me - I never had strong feelings about having a baby before, but now that I've had a loss, it's like a void that I'm desperately trying to fill.

I'm actually on CD3, so I'm not in my tww, but I wanted to pop in and say hello.


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Oh hun please get a referal, hehe yes i think you spelt it right, its worth checking now rather than putting it off. They could try a different drug - there are a few - also they could do an ecocardiogram to see why its happening. (((hugs)))
> 
> I did breastfeed for 8 weeks but had to stop as it was making hm really poorly - he is lactose intollerant poor boy! mummas milk was poisening him lol!
> 
> I've had the 21 day progesterone test which tells you categorically if you are ovulating and mine is borderline but not enough to sustain a pregnancy...but hey u never know! a bit of positivity tonight! i'm going to try temping vaginally - if i can face it ;) if that doesnt work i'm not going to bother and just go with the opk's and 21 day test to confirm 0. I'm not taking clomid till after Jan as we are getting married and i don't want to be a psycho bitch at the wedding!

Awe nimbec shame...I wasn't aloud to breast feed either....I was on anti depressants before bfp so they marked me up for potential pnd....gladly I didn't need them after birthing phew....

So you have to have tests every 21st day of your cycle now?....
Are they not going to offer P at all...surley that will hep with P levels in the tww....or is that not the issue...lol I think I have gotten confused here.:haha:

Defo gonna get heart checked...tmi but sometimes when it's starts up I actually vomit now...and I get a cold sweat.
Most times I can push through it...but there are days where "it" controls me.ggggrrrrr lol

Yaye :happydance:....married !....congratualtions love...we hope to get married next year too..i have been gathering lots of ideas this side of Xmas...in the new year we plan to set the date.:happydance:
Will defo keep you all up to date with that.:thumbup:

Re:psycho bitch lol :haha: Love that bahahahaha....

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

madtowngirl said:


> Hi nat! Thanks for starting this thread. You pretty much echoed exactly what my story is.
> 
> I'm 31, started ttc Oct 2012. I had a loss in January (confirmed Valentine's Day), as well, with no luck since. I haven't been here as long as some of the ladies, but since I am "new" to lttc, I feel very welcome here. The past 11 months have been hell for me - I never had strong feelings about having a baby before, but now that I've had a loss, it's like a void that I'm desperately trying to fill.
> 
> I'm actually on CD3, so I'm not in my tww, but I wanted to pop in and say hello.

Hiya madtown girl....:thumbup: very welcome love indeed.:flower:

I'm so sorry for your loss Hun...it's a horrid thing to go through and I totally feel you about how you need to fill that "void" it's like a missing piece...:( 

It's good that you want it the way that you do...it means you know what you want.- well obviously lol....but I mean...it makes you proactive to the objective.

It doesn't matter that you are only cd3 love ...we can all get eachother through these times....ESP the yaaaaaaaaawn times lol...

Are yu on any sups or meds love?...and how long is your usual lp?

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye :happydance: 
This thread is really taking off....:wohoo: 

See ladies...some freshness is what we needed....:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Omg awesome group already LOL

Nimbec!! You found us!! So glad to have you here... we needed a fresh start as a group lol...

I will catch up shortly just stuck megalate at work, working on an urgent project.

xoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Yaye :happydance:
> This thread is really taking off....:wohoo:
> 
> See ladies...some freshness is what we needed....:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx

lmao that's what I just said tee hee :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Ok I'm going to have to quit my job to stay on top of this thread LOL...

Anywhooo... great group!

Welcome everyone! Nice to see some new faces and my fav old ones too :D

If you don't know my deal, I will sum it up for you lol:

Im 30, DH is 32. We've been TTC#1 actively since September 2012...I had a chemical in June of this year and I just had a miscarriage a few weeks ago at 7 weeks... we are back in the TTC game and I am motivated for a sticky bean! I am now taking progesterone through my private clinic for the first time, this should be interesting lol... so far no side effects and its not so bad...fingers crossed I am knocked up again soon.

Great group of supportive women on here... love them to bits! xx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hello girls, I spotted you were discussing O during breastfeeding. My friend breastfed her son for 8 months and she (as I understood later) had no period for that time. On the other hand my grandmother got pregnant with a second one while she was breastfeeding :O. I think women's body is the most crazy think in the world. There are moments I hate mine .

P.S. I hope clomid does not make me more emotional than what I am at the moment. Poor hubby :D.


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies. :hi: 

Happy thanks giving day to you all.:) 


Well it's 6dpo here...still very early days...but symptoms are cropping up now....

Have very sore bbs....
Sores in my mouth (odd) 
Crampy pinching pains in uterine area
Skin is breaking out slightly...
That's it...lol

If the witch is coming she is going to be a cow bag I can just tell.lol
I have another whole ten days to go yet.this is NOT going to be pretty bahahahaha...lol

Meg...one more sleep till frer day right? :) aweeee exciting .:) 
Afm : only 5 more days to go till test day.:wacko: 

Hope you are all have a great holiday ladies....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!
I agree - fresh air...I think we've graduated to just being in the TWW!!

Nimbec, it's great to see you again. 
WE all know each other on a first names basis hahaha...are you comfortable sharing? I'm Barb...& easy to remember from my handler name LOL
Meg is Petzy & Nat...again, she uses her name in her handler :)

Thanks for your well wishes, Nimbec. We struggled for two years now. Gone through IUIs & now my tubes are blocked. So no other option BUT IVF unfortunately. I'm extremely nervous about the surgery next month to remove my tubes for IVF but I'm excited & hopeful. I really have no expectations of being a mom again but I have hope. That's all I got now.

xo


----------



## Petzy

@Nat - 5 days till testing for you :) Hold strong, don't fail like me LOL.. it doesn't feel good!! FX those are some good signs for you hun xo


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou meg :flower: ....I am holding strong ....altho...shhhhh don't tell anybody but I may test with an opk later...I just wanna see what it does...what ever the Resault i am steering clear of those ic's lol...for another 5days.:) 
Put hey are really crappy ones at that so I have no urge to use them....I am going to get a frer for 11dpo...or food you ink I should just use an ic and if it's inconclusive THEN buy the frer...idk idnk...lol...

Haha now look at US. Talking about testing...oooooops lol...

So how was your day Hun?....good I hopes....
Mine has been soooo busy...I am pooped but I septillion have ironing and packed lunches and tmrs dinner to or prep yet ...gawsh...it's never ending lol...:) 

:) :) :) xxx
Gawsh my spelling today hahaha...


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Thankyou meg :flower: ....I am holding strong ....altho...shhhhh don't tell anybody but I may test with an opk later...I just wanna see what it does...what ever the Resault i am steering clear of those ic's lol...for another 5days.:)
> Put hey are really crappy ones at that so I have no urge to use them....I am going to get a frer for 11dpo...or food you ink I should just use an ic and if it's inconclusive THEN buy the frer...idk idnk...lol...
> 
> Haha now look at US. Talking about testing...oooooops lol...
> 
> So how was your day Hun?....good I hopes....
> Mine has been soooo busy...I am pooped but I septillion have ironing and packed lunches and tmrs dinner to or prep yet ...gawsh...it's never ending lol...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> Gawsh my spelling today hahaha...

Nat that dish you cooked looked amazing I really have to mention that again lol... I wants some!

Honestly I hate IC's and I am going to chuck mine - no joke! They didn't even show a line barely when I had my BFP's... I say trust the FRER and the FRER only! Be strong and hold out if you can.... I will support you!


----------



## natjenson

Awe thankyou meggy - you are the best :flower:


:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies gosh lots to catch up on I had a manic day yesterday & today is bonkers too but I will read and post tonight. Hope everyone has a great day and hi to the new ladies x


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Good morning girls. How are you today. I am last day of my holiday and I woke up 8.30 in the morning :(. Tomorrow back to work and I will be up something to 6 again :(. My husband also told me off  because he wants to sleep . I can't, once I open my eyes that's it - I am up.
I am trying not to symptom spotting this month. Officially I am waiting for next month when I am starting clomid :). But anyway my BBT is doing well for now :D.
Have a nice e prosperous day all of you!!!
:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies...may be a little Mia today...off to pick up my darling sweetie pie niece now...got her for the weekend...:) 

Had a huge temp drop today...((again)) not looking too much into it...but I guess it being 7dpo...that "could" be regarded as a good shin...but like I say ...not hanging on to it.:thumbup: .....I have learnt that charts can look like a picture of perfection but not deliver.

Opk was uneventful lastnight...no supprise there lol...don't even know why I did it pmsl...

Hope you are all having a great Black Friday...I'm looking forward to mega Monday...

Good luck with testing today meg...(it was today right ? ) 

Back later hopefully :flower: 
Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi daisy....:) 

Glad your chart is looking good Hun.:) 

Bummer about having to go back to work tmr...and soooooo early too...gah! Lol...

Have a good day too Hun.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Wishing you lots of luck Daisy!

Nat, enjoy your weekend with your niece ! Sounds like you will really have your hands full hehe. 

AFM, tested with FRER just now at 10dpo and BFN. Haven't seen one of those for awhile LOL. Anywhoo looks like I was a little eager to get PG before I even got my first period LOL but hey a girl can try right ?? Looking forward to getting onto my first official cycle and maybe it will be a lucky one :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies!!

Nat, as for temping - so many things can throw your temp off so I wouldn't really rely on seeing a temp drop being an implantation. So many times this happens in a woman's cycle & it means nothing. The most important thing is that you Ovulate!
Saying that - I do hope you're pregnant this cycle :)
I sent off for a Fertility Reading from a psychic. When I get it back, I'll email it to you & Meg :) Meg, I know you don't believe in this shite but it could be entertaining. Which is what it mostly is for me. However, she did a year forecast for my BFF Anna & she was so dead on about things it was creepy!!! She said some very true things about me too. It's just weird. Makes you wonder.

Meg, I"m so sorry hun that it's a bfn. You still have time to get a bfp. You never do know. But I know. I've been in your shoes. You know when you know. Are you still going for bloods today?

xo


----------



## barbikins

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Good morning girls. How are you today. I am last day of my holiday and I woke up 8.30 in the morning :(. Tomorrow back to work and I will be up something to 6 again :(. My husband also told me off  because he wants to sleep . I can't, once I open my eyes that's it - I am up.
> I am trying not to symptom spotting this month. Officially I am waiting for next month when I am starting clomid :). But anyway my BBT is doing well for now :D.
> Have a nice e prosperous day all of you!!!
> :hugs:

Hello Hun & welcome!
I may have missed some thing but are you trying naturally w/Clomid? Or IUI? I wish you the very best!

Where are ya from?
I'm in Toronto, Canada. It's freezing already here. Winter hit us hard already :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I"m so sorry hun that it's a bfn. You still have time to get a bfp. You never do know. But I know. I've been in your shoes. You know when you know. Are you still going for bloods today?
> 
> xo

Hey barbs, how you doing today girl?

Thanks.... well I am supposed to go for bloods tomorrow, not today, so I guess I will still go right? So they can tell me to stop progesterone? Wamp..... I think I would have a faint line if there was any chance but tomorrow will confirm I suppose.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Ladies just wanted to say :hi:

Cd2 here waiting for my Dad to show today... I got most my shopping done last nite so I'll be wrapping and packing today !!!
Might put my Tree up to make me feel a Lil better :shrug:

Tried calling the FS to get meds cuz idk if I can waste another cycle but of course they are gone so guess I'm SOL!! :nope:

Wish I could just order it online :haha:


Barb I got a few reading all said BFP FEb-March!! :)

Hope everyone is well


----------



## nimbec

Hi Girls :flower: 

yes we have been on first name terms i'm happy to be Becky or nimbec! 

Madtowngirl welcome and i'm so sorry for your loss :( 

Nat your heart issue sounds horrible how its affecting your daily life def get a referel to a specialist they will be able to make u much better - i'm going to nag you now ;) !! exciting times for you planning a wedding so much fun , albet a lil stressful at times! Funnily enough the 21 day progesterone test is different to needing extra progestererone. The 21 day tests to see if you ovulated so therefore adding extra prog after wouldn't make any diff as i need it before :( complex i know grrrr my stupid body doesn't work properly lol!! 

petzy hi! and thankyou. so sorry about the bfn but i agree a girl has gotta try! tomorrow will be difficult but i'm wishing u the best of luck!! 

Daisy not everyone is emotional on the clomid i think i'm just extra sensitive! mind you dh asked me yesterday if i was taking it cos i've been such a moody bitch! lol lol 

Barbs yes we thought we'd try as 4yrs for the first! seems by body is not ovulating still grrrr i did some severe damage as a teenager with an eating disorder so its my fault which is hard to deal with at times! i'm so sorry you have had such a crappy time and your tubes are blocked :flower: i'm praying the ivf is a sucess for you!! when do u start? 

As for me bfn today too really don't know why i bothered seeing as my blood test said i didnt 0 ....crazy really! i'm off out to a friend for some mulled wine shortly then away for the day tomorrow but i will do my best to pop in!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> petzy hi! and thankyou. so sorry about the bfn but i agree a girl has gotta try! tomorrow will be difficult but i'm wishing u the best of luck!!
> 
> 
> Barbs yes we thought we'd try as 4yrs for the first! seems by body is not ovulating still grrrr i did some severe damage as a teenager with an eating disorder so its my fault which is hard to deal with at times! i'm so sorry you have had such a crappy time and your tubes are blocked :flower: i'm praying the ivf is a sucess for you!! when do u start?
> 
> As for me bfn today too really don't know why i bothered seeing as my blood test said i didnt 0 ....crazy really! i'm off out to a friend for some mulled wine shortly then away for the day tomorrow but i will do my best to pop in!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!

Hi Becky - so good to have a name to put to a name LOL... finally!

That's interesting what you said about your E/D.... I am currently about 5.5 years into recovery from mine and doing pretty well. I do wonder if it had any effect on my body though, seeing your comment... I hadn't thought of that before (from a TTC perspective I mean..) sorry to hear you also went through it... not easy is it? xx

When is AF due? We may end up close in cycle days, if I stop progesterone tomorrow I am hoping for AF around Monday or Tuesday xx

Enjoy your wine and have a good day!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun and yes the eating disorder very much affected my TTC the consulatant was sure of it :( Its really hard living with it still its on my mind a lot - although i'm recovered and 'clean' hehe for 2.5 yrs its still with me daily. I'm 32 now and at my worst when i was 17-26 I didn't eat & when i did i felt the need to be sick so at my worst i was down to 6 stone :( I look at pics now and think OMG!!!! It affects your hormones and balance apparently...its quite interesting when you look into it, my ED specialist believes at least 40% of his ladies under 30 struggle to concieve and usually have to have some medical assistance. I have a paper somewhere on it, if i can find it i will email it too you! Funny how i somehow feel ok talking about it on here!!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, Barb, I am still trying naturally. We have been ttc for 6 years but we started testing in June. So taking clomid will be for the first time for me trying medication. I am trying for three month. If it does not work I don't know.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.:) .....

Sorry its a short one,...ii have the bedtime routine to get started on...let's say my niece and Harry are running me raggid lol.....we are have a fun fill activity day tmr...really excited about that...I hope to be back on later when it's much quieter in the house...altho I may just crash out with them when I put the to bed lol....but I'll try not to .:thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg, I"m so sorry hun that it's a bfn. You still have time to get a bfp. You never do know. But I know. I've been in your shoes. You know when you know. Are you still going for bloods today?
> 
> xo
> 
> Hey barbs, how you doing today girl?
> 
> Thanks.... well I am supposed to go for bloods tomorrow, not today, so I guess I will still go right? So they can tell me to stop progesterone? Wamp..... I think I would have a faint line if there was any chance but tomorrow will confirm I suppose.Click to expand...

Sorry I knew it was tomorrow. That's probably what I meant to say! I wish you the very best. Let us know what the results are.
Yeah they'll know tmr if you're preggers or not for sure. I have my fingers crossed for you. But if it's not positive, try not to be too hard on yourself. Your body may need a little readjust.


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies, a bit of a nutty day for me so sorry I'm MIA. And this weekend I"ll be totally busy! GAH.
Anyway, I just want to wish everyone the best. 
I hope we all get our bfps sooner than later. Wow, talk about LTTTC.
I can't wait for the graduated 1trimester. However, Im not even sure I'll go over there b/c I know what to expect w/pregnancies. I'll probably have more fun w/you ladies where ever.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey girlies, a bit of a nutty day for me so sorry I'm MIA. And this weekend I"ll be totally busy! GAH.
> Anyway, I just want to wish everyone the best.
> I hope we all get our bfps sooner than later. Wow, talk about LTTTC.
> I can't wait for the graduated 1trimester. However, Im not even sure I'll go over there b/c I know what to expect w/pregnancies. I'll probably have more fun w/you ladies where ever.

Yep out of nothing but plain fear and my experiences I will stay here till 3rd trimester LMAO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Sorry I knew it was tomorrow. That's probably what I meant to say! I wish you the very best. Let us know what the results are.
> Yeah they'll know tmr if you're preggers or not for sure. I have my fingers crossed for you. But if it's not positive, try not to be too hard on yourself. Your body may need a little readjust.

Thanks Barb... I am confident on the BFN but since I am powerless, I am going to choose to enjoy my weekend! and then just look forward to my proper first cycle, and lots of BD hopefully!! lol


----------



## Petzy

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi, Barb, I am still trying naturally. We have been ttc for 6 years but we started testing in June. So taking clomid will be for the first time for me trying medication. I am trying for three month. If it does not work I don't know.

I hope the clomid does the trick for you... lots of lovely ladies on here have been on it! I am just on progesterone myself but I am not a fan of vaginal suppositories now let me tell you lol.. xx


----------



## barbikins

Meg I wish you luck today!
Let us know how it goes.
Also Happy Anniversary!!! Will you be going out to dinner?! How many years today??


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...still super busy here ...the kiddos are completely pooping me out lol...I wonder now what it gp would have been like with Harry -2yr old and a 4months old...(would have been if not mc ) ....manic!....
Wowzers I do not know how people do it with twins I tell thee lol...

I promise to try and post again somtime when Kyla has gone home...which is tmr...
Off to make sausage casserole now..yum yum......

Meg...I hope your test went ok love thinking of you...and happy aniversary too Hun...:) enjoy your night out :thumbup: 

Nimbec I too had an ed...for many many years,..I promise to post about that too Hun...

Barbs how is you weekend going?...
Daisy? Your too? 
Sis?
:) 

Afm...9dpo today...
Yesterday I was shocked went I went to the loo...tmi warning coming right up!!!...
So there was huge amounts of cm there...really globy - no smell or anything...so it's not yi....
Today it's still there...bbs are sooo sore too....and I am a lil emtional...
Nothing MAJOUR tho lol..

Two days left till testing...:wohoo:.... BUT....strangely ebpven with the symptoms I do not "feel" preggers....so I know "staying" positive and all but I am not optimistic at all...

So sorry I have been Mia....my moms b day too...spending a nice day with her tmr...me and the kiddos and some bday cake...yum yumm...

Hope to catch up again later :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi natjenson, 

I am happy you are having nice time. I am back to work today after 8 days holiday. Yesterday all day I had PMS :(. Even today bbt dropped :(. Well, I have been waiting for the next cycle. I was secretly hoping that I would not need clomid but... after 6 years without any success I should know that I need meds :).

Kisses xxxxx


----------



## nimbec

H everyone! 

Meg happy anniversary ! 

Daisy its reallty hard isn't it, so emotional and people who have tried for 3-6 months just have no understanding AT ALL :( Funnily enough i was with a good friend today who has hit the 1 yr of ttc and she is totally miserable bless her - what could i say apart from i know exactly how she feels and bugger all i say will make it better but we had lunch and made a plan for the next tests at the fertility clinic. I feel so sorry for her and i also felt guilty as i had harrison with me and i know that must have been really hard for her. 

Well as for me i'm 11dpo if we pretend i ovulated PAH what am i like lol!! i have it in black & white no ovulation but still feel the need to poas - what the hell is that all about?!!! 

Hi Nat sounds MANIC blimey certainly got your hands full!! I have to say that cm is a positive sighn i had that when i fell pg with harrison!! fx for you hun! 

right my lil boy is teething and screaming his heart out so i'm off to see if i can waive a magic wand :(

Night all xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Hope everyone is ok? I've been Xmas shopping today :) it was hard work! lol!! Not at all finished but a start at least! 

Well I started talking/lurking on a thread for ladies trying for their second - I hae quickly gone off that idea as there was quite a few of us and basically all but me and 1 other are preg in 2 months - seriously unreal!! Grrr I got the awful jealous feeling don't get me wrong I'm eternally greatful for being able to have Harrison and would happily just have him but it's frustrating that some have it soooo easy!!! 

Oh gosh watch out this is me before the nutty drugs :0 x


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

nimbec said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? I've been Xmas shopping today :) it was hard work! lol!! Not at all finished but a start at least!
> 
> Well I started talking/lurking on a thread for ladies trying for their second - I hae quickly gone off that idea as there was quite a few of us and basically all but me and 1 other are preg in 2 months - seriously unreal!! Grrr I got the awful jealous feeling don't get me wrong I'm eternally greatful for being able to have Harrison and would happily just have him but it's frustrating that some have it soooo easy!!!
> 
> Oh gosh watch out this is me before the nutty drugs :0 x

Hi nimbec, I know what you are saying. My lovely niece tried one month and that was it now she is 11 weeks pg. I am soooooo happy for her and soooooo miserable for me now running into the 7th year ; (. But that just me faulty one ; (. I feel like will never get pregnant. Today I remember that in my country the doctors got pregnant 60 years old woman and she had twins. Well they were delivered too early and they did not survived (I think both) but OMG she was 61 when she had them......


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Daisy Gosh 7th year :( ugh thats super super tough! It took 4yrs to make Harrison and i thought that was hard. I'm sending you a big hug!!! Thanks for being understanding!! 

Where abouts in the world are you hun? I'm in South Wales in Wales UK.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

nimbec said:


> Thanks Daisy Gosh 7th year :( ugh thats super super tough! It took 4yrs to make Harrison and i thought that was hard. I'm sending you a big hug!!! Thanks for being understanding!!
> 
> Where abouts in the world are you hun? I'm in South Wales in Wales UK.

I live in Liverpool now. I have been in the UK for more than two years. I studied here second Master's degree and now working as a care assistant and looking for a jog with my education :).

I lost so many years because I would not get any treatment in my country. My husband wanted us first to move here.

I hope now clomid to help.

:hug:


----------



## nimbec

Daisy i'm sure the clomid will help! It helps lots and lots of women. Do you ovulate normally without drugs? I don't at all and it helped me - took 6 lots tho! I unfortunately had a loss during that time too - sadly they are slightly more common on clomid :( when are you due to start the clomid daisy? are you doing CD2-6?

I'm a nurse by trade, although not working at the moment, I studied in Sheffield a ppst grad diploma in Cardiac nursing. Liverpool is a great place & hopefully you will get lots of help with your fertility. Are you on the NHS or going private? I found that if you went private for a consultation you could then ask the GP for the meds on the NHS.....It ment i got the best advice and seen quickly!

Hi everyone else!

Well the witch got me today booooo hisssss what a suprise lol! So my next dilemma ....do i take clomid this month? I wasn't going too but now i'm due to start period on my wedding day :( AWFUL timing!! I don't think i will as i want a clear head for the wedding but it's soooo tempting having it in the house lol!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg I wish you luck today!
> Let us know how it goes.
> Also Happy Anniversary!!! Will you be going out to dinner?! How many years today??

15 years! Crazy ..... And we went to Ruth's Chris. So good !


----------



## Petzy

Hi Becky ! Looks like we are cycle buddies lol ! I started spotting pretty good yesterday but as I lay in bed now I can tell it's definitely full flow. Cd1 for me ! Glad
It only took barely two days after stopping progesterone. Here's to hoping December is our lucky cycle!

Nat- FX for your testing ! Xoxoxo

Hi to everyone ! Had a busy but lovely weekend ... Dreading work !


----------



## nimbec

Hi Petzy congratulations on the 15 years - like a life sentence lol ;) and yay for being cycle buddies. FX december is a lucky month for everyone!! 

Right i'm off out to choose tiles for our new kitchen - hubby wants blue i'm not so sure!!! lol we will try not to have a domestic in store lol!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Petzy congratulations on the 15 years - like a life sentence lol ;) and yay for being cycle buddies. FX december is a lucky month for everyone!!
> 
> Right i'm off out to choose tiles for our new kitchen - hubby wants blue i'm not so sure!!! lol we will try not to have a domestic in store lol!!

Thanks! Yes a big achievement hehe... we actually only celebrate our dating anniversary. We got married after having been together for 10 years and living married for like 9.5 of those years lol... so we decided it made no sense to start counting over again just because we had a wedding, so that's the one we celebrate! Its more special to us...

Yes re December luck! If I get my BFP this month I will find out around Dec 28th/29th I think... my app says AF is due around 29th/30th... so probably not in time for xmas! lol...

Ohhh new tiles! Ive been there... when we did renovations a few years ago... have fun! xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

Well WHAT a weekend that was! .....I am still exhausted.....

My Monday has got off to a crappy start too...:( ......this morning I had a an apt at the the local hospital....I thought it was for my kidneys...as I t turns out they have found sclerosis on my lower spine/pelvic area.:( .....
I have to go for more tests but they are talking about multiple sclerosis.:( .....I am so afraid and scared about what this actually means for the future....I have "a little" back and hip pain but nothing super....but there is some considerable concern about the curvature of my spine too :( .....
So I am being booked in for a MRI scan ASAP...and I have a follow up apt in February...they are going to do comparison testing to see just how quickly and advanced the sclerosis gets in this amount of time.....what a sucky ass day so far!.
This has surprised me beyond belief- to say the least.

Well ladies,..how has your weekend been?...good I hopes.:) 
Afm...10 dpo...I tested with a ic yesterday...bfn....no surprise there lol...
I will test again tmr...(11dpo)
Meg I am soo sorry about your negative b/w and frer...that's sux.:hugs: 
I am glad you can feel a little more confident with a proper cycle this month dear and also that your P didn't take long to work once stopped.:thumbup: 

Sis...I'm sorry you had a such a crappy time of things over the weekend too love :hugs: 

Becky...:) ....I'm sorry your friend is also going through the ttc struggles...I am glad she has a good friend in you to have the support...maybe she could join us on the forum lol...

Becky ...re about the ed....
I had a ed since I was 12 yrs old...detected at 15 yrs old...I managed to hide it for a while...at my worst I was a bad as 4 and a half stone...gah!....the worst thing was that with the weight loss I started to take paracetamols for the gainful bones and I expanded up with an addiction.:( ....till one day I collapsed at school and my bg was full of empty packets found by my friends ....I was taken to hospital...where I stopped the paracetamols emediatly and was put onto a "power milk" and released the next day (gladly) with a promise that it would stop....I had to put on a pound a week...if not...it was a ed clinic!....
I managed to some how fool them all and continued with the ed....I was soooo sick with it.:( 
I only gained control 4yrs ago prior to my bfp with Harry...exactly one year before...I went from 7st to 9and a half....and then boom pgy hit lol and I went to 12st 6 .....I have lost all the weight again...to a healthy 9at 7. And this is where I intend to stick.
And I did in a healthy way to...healthy eating a moderate exercise.
Becky I still have thoughts of ed...and I have days where I forget to eat but I think that is mainly due to the fact that Harry keeps me soo busy lol...
But at least I know hunger know.lol and if I haven't ate I get kind of grumpy lol...
Ed is a viscous disease and my heart goes out to all the ladies/girls out there that suffer in silence or struggle to over come the "controlling" side of it.
I hope you are on top of it love...and thankyou for kindly pointing out that it can issues with ttc I too never thought about it like that- nor has it ever been pionted out to me by any gp before.(naughty that really) 

I hope sharing my story has help (short version if course lol) 
It has made me feel better sharing it.

Well I feel kind of sad today :( ...I am afraid :( ...and to top it off I just know that ic is going to be a bfn ...pha!....just my luck.
Sorry to be a Debbie down ladies....I hope to be feeling better later...

Take care all...:) :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat...

Nat, what you said about MS... I was a bit confused because sclerosis and MS are very different things, i.e. sclerosis of the spine is a curvature or malformation.. What did they say about the MS? You said you have an MRI booked, is it of your brain? I am so sorry Nat that must have been awfully scary... I hope I am not bugging you with questions, but my sister in law is currently in early stage treatment for what is either late stage chronic lyme disease or early stage MS and she has had every test done known to man...

Did you end up getting your kidneys tested? how are you feeling? I am sending you a huge hug and worried about you! Let me know more when you can xx

As far as ED goes.. thanks for sharing .. I know you have shared with me before, but after hearing Becky's story its amazing that the three of us have all been through it isn't it? I was an outpatient of the hospital in a program for quite some time.. but left the program in 2008 and in 2009I went into recovery mode and have been there ever since. I still have bad mental moments, with some regularity actually, but I wont let it manifest physically and that's where the key is for me. I've come too far to go back now! lol.. esp with TTC, so important to get it well in check before that. Lots of body changes to adapt to and whatnot... :)

Thinking of you Nat.. check in soon xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg sorry I didn't realise I didn't really explain it wall very well....it's just all beeso much to take in....
I suppose this will be the start if things to come,..testing wise....I am actually in shock still...I have had several cups of tea to help with tmr nerves this after noon but I am left feeling really uneasy about it all...meg I am so sorry about your sil...I truly hope she is not in to much pain.:hugs: 
Can I ask what are they doing for her?

So what I think I can gather for now what she said...sclerosis on my lower spine/hip joints and that they are not happy with the alinment of my spine...they are going send me for a MRI scan....(specific instructions for the area implied) to measure the amount of damage caused my the sclerosis.lland then she said if the higher part of the spine has it too it will be called a multiple of sclerosis...:( ....oh fak man!....

Meg I want to research this more ...but I know I will stumble across wayyyyyy too much to take in...
I had lots of physeo therapy this morning and has left. Me feeling a little sore now...I, so afraid to pick Harry up as she told me "under no cerci stances- NO Heavy lifting!!)

I wander now....how on earth would I manage 9months pg!....that's gunna be very uncomfortable.i feel like this diagnosis is about to rob me of me dreams!.:cry: 
All I can do is wait till February for the second lot of results and HOPE with all of my heart it's not progressing and they can call this manageable ...I suppose they will still want to test regularly.
Meg the worry! It's never ending :cry: 

And good on you for beating that ed....I know too well how you must feel love.lland yes I still have "bad days" ....these days just make us stronger tho bc yeah I never wanna go back too.:thumbup: 
I hope this day does not get any worse.

Love to you all :flower:
Natalie xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

nimbec said:


> Daisy i'm sure the clomid will help! It helps lots and lots of women. Do you ovulate normally without drugs? I don't at all and it helped me - took 6 lots tho! I unfortunately had a loss during that time too - sadly they are slightly more common on clomid :( when are you due to start the clomid daisy? are you doing CD2-6?
> 
> I'm a nurse by trade, although not working at the moment, I studied in Sheffield a ppst grad diploma in Cardiac nursing. Liverpool is a great place & hopefully you will get lots of help with your fertility. Are you on the NHS or going private? I found that if you went private for a consultation you could then ask the GP for the meds on the NHS.....It ment i got the best advice and seen quickly!
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> Well the witch got me today booooo hisssss what a suprise lol! So my next dilemma ....do i take clomid this month? I wasn't going too but now i'm due to start period on my wedding day :( AWFUL timing!! I don't think i will as i want a clear head for the wedding but it's soooo tempting having it in the house lol!!!!

Hi nimbec, yes I am starting it from CD2 to CD6. I am with NHS. Can you tell me why clomid has bigger probability for miscarriages. I haven't met this information. I am pretty sure I don't O regularly on my own. I tempt now and I wander if I O at all because my temp jumps for a week and then goes down again :(.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya daisy princess...I'm sorry af got you Hun...:hugs: 

I would say temping is the best way to see how things are panning out ...even if your temps are jumping around quite a bit.....have you temped before or is this the first time?.......good luck to you on this next cycle dear...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

natjenson said:


> Hiya daisy princess...I'm sorry af got you Hun...:hugs:
> 
> I would say temping is the best way to see how things are panning out ...even if your temps are jumping around quite a bit.....have you temped before or is this the first time?.......good luck to you on this next cycle dear...:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx

Hi nat, 

I used to tempt long time ago. And my temp was again so crazy . But funny enough my progesterone was checked twice ans both times was fine. AF has not come yet it has another two days to come but my Bbt is 35.6 again.


----------



## natjenson

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya daisy princess...I'm sorry af got you Hun...:hugs:
> 
> I would say temping is the best way to see how things are panning out ...even if your temps are jumping around quite a bit.....have you temped before or is this the first time?.......good luck to you on this next cycle dear...:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx
> 
> Hi nat,
> 
> I used to tempt long time ago. And my temp was again so crazy . But funny enough my progesterone was checked twice ans both times was fine. AF has not come yet it has another two days to come but my Bbt is 35.6 again.Click to expand...

Yes that's quite a low temp love.:thumbup:...sorry to hear af is on her way.
I really second the temping as even if cycle wise not much is happening you can detect how your body changes with lifestyle plans and also...like you say af is coming...Even tho temping is a pain in the behind most mornings lol...I still like to do it so it's stops the guessing.

Have you had your thyriod checked Hun? Sorry if you have already said I forget info easily these days...hopefully I can blame that pregnancy brains :haha:...but I doubt it.:dohh:
Take care daisy :flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat so sorry u r going thru this I have scoliosis and sway back took meds for yrs and realized it just made things worse!!
Once I got my thyroid straight and the adrenal issue I don't have near as much joint pain now!! :thumbup:
Try not to read to much cuz everyone is Different and u never really know until full testing is done!!!
Also do u drink diet soda.... Aspartame is toxic and can make things worse!!

AFM.... My nurse is still out called the office and the nurse just told me its to late!!! Wtf!! :(


----------



## nimbec

Nat so sorry you have had such an awful day :flower: ugh I have sclerosis of my lower back really bad actually i was told that i would need surgery 5 years ago but i've managed to stay fit & have so far avoided it....however not to be the bearer of bad news....the last 8 weeks of pregnancy where excruciating i was on crutches and barley able to walk :wacko: and i had to have a c-section as my spine was not stable enough for a natural delivery.....i was gutted!! BUT its 100% worth it and i'm now fine again plus it very much depends on how u carry the baby. Harrison was right out the front - cheeky monkey! As for daily living i'm ok most of the time but have bad days/weeks but manage on painkillers. I so hope its not as bad as they think BUT even if it is it is totally managable!!!! I ride dressage horses etc and have done for years! So you will be absolutely fine hun & when preggy you won't care as its all for an amazing cause!! 

Thanks for sharing about ED Nat & Meg. I know its hard and i'm so sorry you have been through it too. Its stays with you for ever i think - it's just leaening to controll it - i still get the deamons too!! A few more details about my ED I was suffering as a teenager but like you undiagnosed i was so clever at hiding things, i eventually got admitted as an in-patient and had lots of treatment - lied my way out saying i was fine etc etc then carried on starving & being sick for several more years but kept the weight around 7 stone. I'm now about 9.5 stone and intend to stay there ....although secretly i HATE it! Ridicolous i know :growlmad: I'm a healthy weight now and intend to stay well for Harrison!!! Its so good to hear others stories and i think a very interessting link to TTC. 

Sis sorry AF got you too :( 

Daisy I was told this by my consultant as a risk, he told me they have to tell us but its such a low probability that it will happen not to worry about it. I think it is because they are chemically making you ovulate and sometimes it's not as good a quality egg as needed to continue with a healthy pregnancy. This does not mean AT ALL this will happen to you, i only told you as I know a few women, me included that this happened too before a sticky BFP and i was pleased to know it wasn't anything i'd done wrong!! There are more women that have sucessful first time on clomid pregnancys than those that don't ....you often only here the negatives but i know lots of positive outcomes. My Harrison is one massive positive!!!! I really didn't mean to worry you, I'm so so so sorry if i did there is enough to worry about in this whole ttc journey. I'm keeping my FX that it works first time for you hun & that you don't get any side effects from it. Keep us updated...

Finally Nat i'm sending you an extra big hug to cheer you up!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

natjenson said:


> DAISYPRENCESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya daisy princess...I'm sorry af got you Hun...:hugs:
> 
> I would say temping is the best way to see how things are panning out ...even if your temps are jumping around quite a bit.....have you temped before or is this the first time?.......good luck to you on this next cycle dear...:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx
> 
> Hi nat,
> 
> I used to tempt long time ago. And my temp was again so crazy . But funny enough my progesterone was checked twice ans both times was fine. AF has not come yet it has another two days to come but my Bbt is 35.6 again.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's quite a low temp love.:thumbup:...sorry to hear af is on her way.
> I really second the temping as even if cycle wise not much is happening you can detect how your body changes with lifestyle plans and also...like you say af is coming...Even tho temping is a pain in the behind most mornings lol...I still like to do it so it's stops the guessing.
> 
> Have you had your thyriod checked Hun? Sorry if you have already said I forget info easily these days...hopefully I can blame that pregnancy brains :haha:...but I doubt it.:dohh:
> Take care daisy :flower:
> 
> Natalie xxxClick to expand...

I am not sure what you mean....but I had scanner and also hsg and all was fine down there :).


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg sorry I didn't realise I didn't really explain it wall very well....it's just all beeso much to take in....
> I suppose this will be the start if things to come,..testing wise....I am actually in shock still...I have had several cups of tea to help with tmr nerves this after noon but I am left feeling really uneasy about it all...meg I am so sorry about your sil...I truly hope she is not in to much pain.:hugs:
> Can I ask what are they doing for her?
> 
> So what I think I can gather for now what she said...sclerosis on my lower spine/hip joints and that they are not happy with the alinment of my spine...they are going send me for a MRI scan....(specific instructions for the area implied) to measure the amount of damage caused my the sclerosis.lland then she said if the higher part of the spine has it too it will be called a multiple of sclerosis...:( ....oh fak man!....
> 
> Meg I want to research this more ...but I know I will stumble across wayyyyyy too much to take in...
> I had lots of physeo therapy this morning and has left. Me feeling a little sore now...I, so afraid to pick Harry up as she told me "under no cerci stances- NO Heavy lifting!!)
> 
> I wander now....how on earth would I manage 9months pg!....that's gunna be very uncomfortable.i feel like this diagnosis is about to rob me of me dreams!.:cry:
> All I can do is wait till February for the second lot of results and HOPE with all of my heart it's not progressing and they can call this manageable ...I suppose they will still want to test regularly.
> Meg the worry! It's never ending :cry:
> 
> And good on you for beating that ed....I know too well how you must feel love.lland yes I still have "bad days" ....these days just make us stronger tho bc yeah I never wanna go back too.:thumbup:
> I hope this day does not get any worse.
> 
> Love to you all :flower:
> Natalie xxx

Nat - I am still confused but I am NO doctor so I guess I am learning along with you... are you sure they are not checking for scoliosis? MS usually has neurological symptoms and they would traditionally do an MRI of the brain among other tests to look for it. I am certainly not disputing what you are saying, I really don't know a lot about it other than what I hear from different places.

My sister in law first went for MS testing when she started having a lot of neurological symptoms... numbness and tingling in her legs, hands, and arm. Sometimes her hand would go completely numb, or her leg would go dead for hours with no feeling.. very scary when driving the kids to school or holding a pot of boiling water (those were her actual examples...) she also has on and off pain, nausea, fatique, etc. but nothing to do with her spine at all. She had MRI of the brain which showed spots and they ruled out a brain tumor. They have been treating her for chronic lyme disease though, NOT MS, however the doctor feels it may actually be MS so she keeps going for check ups and scans, etc to see how shes doing.. (lyme disease is very controversial here...)

with your heart and liver Nat I really hope you are getting some answers and the appropriate treatment. I hope you get results soon.. February would drive me nuts. I am here for you xx


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou ladies so so so much.:hugs:

There has been lots of tears for me today...that apt has made me very emoshe!
I really can't think straight at Alll- altho meg I think you have raised a very important issue I almost certainly will have to raise to tmr with a phone call...scoliosis or sclerosis?.....
I too thought it was rather odd- that's why it surprised me and shocked me....and I could really do with out it...the way the specialist was carrying on about it she made me feel in such a panic....not nice...I held it together quite well really but as the day has gone on it's bothered me.(which is not like me - I usually get the fek on with it lol) 
Here I was this morning getting the usuall stage fright nerves about getting my kidneys sorted out finally, and I get there only to find out that I was called in bc they found the "sclerosis (?) " ....I didn't even know there WAS an issue you know.yeah I do get "some" lower back pain but not like it affects me in a MAJOUR way- again I tend to just get on with it...like you Becky...manageable and if not the x1 or 2 paracetamol/codeine always helps.:thumbup: 

So I took another ic tonight.:dohh: I don't know why I did it again!.....bfn!....that made me cry even more lol...I think a cute cat could make me cry right now lol...

Any who's I'm off to bedski's now...I think I will be straight of to sleep as crying always makes me extra tired lol...

And again...ladies...you are lovely and THANKYOU soooooo much for all of your support and advice...I completely appreciate it with Alll of my heart-ickles...

P.s meg ...those symptoms sound kind familiar to me...the numbness that is....I hope this not the case tho...and a big heart felt stranger hugs to your sil.that must be very scary for her- and I really hope they get to the bottom of this soon for her.:hugs:

Take care ladies and nighty night to you all...:flower: 

Natalie xxx
Pps....so sorry for my horrendous spelling lately.lol :thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

Nat get a good sleep Hun. Tomorrow you will be refreshed xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies

I'm really sorry you ladies had to deal with ED. I have heard you have to deal with it for the rest of.your life. I glad you girls are better and have over come it.

Nat I am a bit speechless. You must be all o er the place with that diagnosis. I hope the MRI goes well and its not MS too. I am sorry you have to deal with this on top.of all else. I just wish I could give you a hug
Keep us posted. Xoxoxoxox


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi ladies. Good morning to all of you. For me was bad - AF showed up two days earlier :(. Well, the good news is - I am starting clomid tomorrow :).

Have a good day.


----------



## Petzy

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi ladies. Good morning to all of you. For me was bad - AF showed up two days earlier :(. Well, the good news is - I am starting clomid tomorrow :).
> 
> Have a good day.

Good luck Daisy! I hope it does the trick for you and soon! xx... looks like we are also cycle buddies lol


----------



## Petzy

Morning gals... CD2 over here, not much happening for awhile haha.. at least 12 days or so! I ordered my OPK's so they should come soon... hopefully the MC doesn't affect when I Ovulate (didn't seem to last month!), so I will start OPK'ing around CD9 or 10.... 

Got a lot of shopping done on Amazon yesterday for Xmas.. nieces and nephews done.. Now I just have 4-5 left and I am donezo.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Petzy said:


> Morning gals... CD2 over here, not much happening for awhile haha.. at least 12 days or so! I ordered my OPK's so they should come soon... hopefully the MC doesn't affect when I Ovulate (didn't seem to last month!), so I will start OPK'ing around CD9 or 10....
> 
> Got a lot of shopping done on Amazon yesterday for Xmas.. nieces and nephews done.. Now I just have 4-5 left and I am donezo.

Hi cycle buddy :D. Love AMAZON :D. Hate opk they show me I O when I DON'T. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Good luck to you. Hope for Christmas MIRACLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Morning gals... CD2 over here, not much happening for awhile haha.. at least 12 days or so! I ordered my OPK's so they should come soon... hopefully the MC doesn't affect when I Ovulate (didn't seem to last month!), so I will start OPK'ing around CD9 or 10....
> 
> Got a lot of shopping done on Amazon yesterday for Xmas.. nieces and nephews done.. Now I just have 4-5 left and I am donezo.
> 
> Hi cycle buddy :D. Love AMAZON :D. Hate opk they show me I O when I DON'T. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Good luck to you. Hope for Christmas MIRACLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Right back at you!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Barbs hope you are ok? 

Meg yay for cycle buddies i really hope the mc doesn't effect 0 for you too!!! Hope your feeling as ok as possible i'm so pleased u are back on the ttc train and looking forward :) 

Daisy yay cycle buddies! Gosh thats 3 of us all within a day of each other - lets hope its an omen - although in my case i need a miracle as i'm not on the clomid and i don't 0 without it - there is a tiny weeny possibility that i will tho so i'm temping and opking lol! spot the mad woman! 

Nat hope your ok, did you get any more info from the docs? 

i've had an awful day so far :( Went to final dress fitting at wedding dress shop only to find they have altered it and the straps looked awful :( :( i'm back next thus to see if they have fixed it!! i hope so - i really felt awful in my dress i'm so upset :( 

anyway i know there are far worse things so i've got to snap out of it!! 

spk later xx


----------



## barbikins

Daisy good luck with Clomid!

Meg, I love online shopping for Xmas. I did a lot of my shopping this way.
I have a few more things to get but I can't do that online.
I can't wait to be done xmas shopping. I have to be a bit more organized next year & think things through earlier than even November!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Oh ladies, AF is on her way today. So we're all cycle buddies WHOOP!!!
I'm gearing up for my Lap Surgery in two weeks & then onto IVF...YEAH!!!
I'm excited. I hope it works on our first fresh cycle.

I am wishing away December because I just want to be 'there' already.
So far, time has started flying more. I just can't wait all the time I've had to wait already :(

Nat - where are you?! Lady I hope you're OK. 
xo


----------



## nimbec

Yay Barbs it will be here before you know it!! Sooooo hope u get gp fist time too - I have everything crossed for you!!! What day do u go for surgery? Do you have to stay in over night? 

X


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh ladies, AF is on her way today. So we're all cycle buddies WHOOP!!!
> I'm gearing up for my Lap Surgery in two weeks & then onto IVF...YEAH!!!
> I'm excited. I hope it works on our first fresh cycle.
> 
> I am wishing away December because I just want to be 'there' already.
> So far, time has started flying more. I just can't wait all the time I've had to wait already :(
> 
> Nat - where are you?! Lady I hope you're OK.
> xo

EEEEEEKKKKK Barbs you are almost back in the game! Super exciting!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Barbs hope you are ok?
> 
> Meg yay for cycle buddies i really hope the mc doesn't effect 0 for you too!!! Hope your feeling as ok as possible i'm so pleased u are back on the ttc train and looking forward :)
> 
> Daisy yay cycle buddies! Gosh thats 3 of us all within a day of each other - lets hope its an omen - although in my case i need a miracle as i'm not on the clomid and i don't 0 without it - there is a tiny weeny possibility that i will tho so i'm temping and opking lol! spot the mad woman!
> 
> Nat hope your ok, did you get any more info from the docs?
> 
> i've had an awful day so far :( Went to final dress fitting at wedding dress shop only to find they have altered it and the straps looked awful :( :( i'm back next thus to see if they have fixed it!! i hope so - i really felt awful in my dress i'm so upset :(
> 
> anyway i know there are far worse things so i've got to snap out of it!!
> 
> spk later xx

Becky I must have missed that you were getting married! Huge congrats to you! When is the big day? Sorry I missed that~!

I'm sorry you had a bad experience at the dress shop :( I have been there.. Remember, it may be ED talking in your ear - don't listen to that asshole you sexy thing! I am sure you will feel much better than the alterations are done to your liking... can you send us a pic? xx

Are you going on clomid this cycle or no? I saw you said you don't O without it.

Yep, you , me, Daisy and even Barb lol! Here's to CD2! :wacko:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Daisy good luck with Clomid!
> 
> Meg, I love online shopping for Xmas. I did a lot of my shopping this way.
> I have a few more things to get but I can't do that online.
> I can't wait to be done xmas shopping. I have to be a bit more organized next year & think things through earlier than even November!!!!

Me too... I used to be better at it lol, getting lazy.... I will be done this week hopefully!!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Yay Barbs it will be here before you know it!! Sooooo hope u get gp fist time too - I have everything crossed for you!!! What day do u go for surgery? Do you have to stay in over night?
> 
> X

I hope it works out for us too. It's our only hope now.
Surgery on Friday the 13th....so in two weeks.
I shouldn't have to stay over night but I'll be all drugged up.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :hi: 

So sorry I Mia yesterday...I needed a break...not from the forums but everything...
So I rang around yesterday about the diagnosis and I got NO answers....my notes have already been sent on and the specialist I saw wasn't in...I have been told to see my gp and she may be able to clear a few things up and if not it's the February wait!....
That done me in so I kind of lost it and desided to stay away from the thread as I didn't want to be a downer on you all....
Today I have woke up feeling much better and I can say I am feeling better in spirits now.:thumbup: :) 

Yaye for you all this cycle together :happydance: 
Wish I could join you all lol..
I am 12dpo today....took two different ic's this morning...bfn!....but it's ok...I'm Alll good with it..yes a little gutted but ok!
December IS My month....I am determined to get myself up the duffers lol...
Positive thinking!....I am going to bash spermys head and eggys head together and say "now get along won't you!!!" Pmsl....
And if not...I am going to hunt down the psychic and tell her she is crap! Lol...jk jk...

So anyways l.laf is due in 3/4 days...hope she either Hurrys her self up or I get that "late" bfp....here's to hoping either way :thumbup: 

Hope you are all having a good day ladies and I hope to catch up again later.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower:

Thanks i'm getting married on Jan 4th 2014 eeek 4 weeks on saturday!!

As for the clomid i decided not to take it with the run up to the big day i wanted a clear head....so i'm on a wing and a prayer I hope my crapy body ovulates itself....hmmmm I apparently have a very low chance that it will.....it remains to be seen! So i'm with you guys rooting for you all and hoping for a great december for everyone!

As for xmas shopping i'm useless, now panicking lol!!! 

Meg you maybe right on the whole ED dress scenario....i will go with a clear head next thursday!! I can't believe we are all so close together in cycles....even Nat you are not far behind....although i hope u get your BFP this month so no need to join us....

Nat please don't feel you can't come on here and talk we are always here for you. Now from what you have said and my nursing background it really doesn't sound like they think it's MS as they would have had to sit you down and explain the process and talk about the MRI with you. As it is they where far to blazay so i would be thinking its your back problem...you can have shifts in the spine at top and bottom which although is not pleasent its treatable. Keep your chin up hunny!!! 

Barbs so pleased to hear its all go for you - must be so exciting but nerve wracking at the same time :hugs:

I'm packing the house up today as we are moving next week - yup moving house, had a baby & getting married all very close together....must be bonkers!! 

* hoping i can keep the ED deamons at bay over the xmas period - i feel extra pressure with the wedding just after and have had some naughty voices pop in my head about what a should and shouldn't eat grrrrrrr I am in control i think lol!!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> So sorry I Mia yesterday...I needed a break...not from the forums but everything...
> So I rang around yesterday about the diagnosis and I got NO answers....my notes have already been sent on and the specialist I saw wasn't in...I have been told to see my gp and she may be able to clear a few things up and if not it's the February wait!....
> That done me in so I kind of lost it and desided to stay away from the thread as I didn't want to be a downer on you all....
> Today I have woke up feeling much better and I can say I am feeling better in spirits now.:thumbup: :)
> 
> Yaye for you all this cycle together :happydance:
> Wish I could join you all lol..
> I am 12dpo today....took two different ic's this morning...bfn!....but it's ok...I'm Alll good with it..yes a little gutted but ok!
> December IS My month....I am determined to get myself up the duffers lol...
> Positive thinking!....I am going to bash spermys head and eggys head together and say "now get along won't you!!!" Pmsl....
> And if not...I am going to hunt down the psychic and tell her she is crap! Lol...jk jk...
> 
> So anyways l.laf is due in 3/4 days...hope she either Hurrys her self up or I get that "late" bfp....here's to hoping either way :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day ladies and I hope to catch up again later.:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx

Hi nat! Glad you are doing better today hun... I figured you just needed a time out.. I do it all the time! You are such a positive spirit... 

I hope you can connect with your GP soon for follow up and get some answers.. he/she should have the paperwork soon I would think.

Sorry about the BFN Nat... But I agree, show up AF or come on late BFP! Ugh we need a sticky BFP around here.....Come on December!!!! and perhaps Jan for Barbie-poo lol.......

Well CD3 ....crickets....tumbleweeds....lol

Going to see Les Mis in Toronto on Sat with my mom - going to lunch first and then when we get home, DH and I are taking her and my step dad to dinner I think... should be nice!

Ohhh interesting news... DH and I sent away to have our genetic testing done a while ago and we got the results back last night...its going to take some time to learn how to interpret them properly but overall there was nothing to scary for me risk-wise.. I was really happy. I am low risk for Alzheimers, breast cancer, and average risk for parkinsons.... It seemed to tell me that I don't have the breast cancer gene but I could be interpreting it wrong, I may just be below average risk. I was put slightly above average for neural tube defects (hello folic acid lol...) and for gestational diabetes, but nothing that would be considered high.. there was so much info there, I am going to play with it some more for sure.


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Thanks i'm getting married on Jan 4th 2014 eeek 4 weeks on saturday!!
> 
> As for the clomid i decided not to take it with the run up to the big day i wanted a clear head....so i'm on a wing and a prayer I hope my crapy body ovulates itself....hmmmm I apparently have a very low chance that it will.....it remains to be seen! So i'm with you guys rooting for you all and hoping for a great december for everyone!
> 
> 
> I'm packing the house up today as we are moving next week - yup moving house, had a baby & getting married all very close together....must be bonkers!!
> 
> * hoping i can keep the ED deamons at bay over the xmas period - i feel extra pressure with the wedding just after and have had some naughty voices pop in my head about what a should and shouldn't eat grrrrrrr I am in control i think lol!!!

Becky - what you said about MS to Nat makes a lot of sense to me.... they could have done a far better job explaining to her and ensuring she understood which was which.. not that scoliosis is fun either but it sure isn't MS... xx

Becky I know that ED voice in my head all too well. he lives in my brain but he has his own cottage and isn't allowed to come out - ESPECIALLY on special occasions or the holidays! Do your best to think positively, be good to yourself, and indulge at xmas :) I understand wanting to be good with the wedding coming up for sure, just don't be restrictive - its a fine line we walk sometimes, but I understand it really well. You can talk to me anytime!! 

I cant believe you are moving too wow.. lots on the go :D

How is the sweet baby doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u are feeling a Lil better Nat!!!! 

We both need to go on a Sperm bashin Free for All!!! :haha:

AFM CD7 here last day of Licorice root and the wait for O going for a scan 12/10 suspected O day to see what's going on Dr might want to do more test!! Yay :(


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) 

Becky mag I sure hope you are right :) ....that's why I am so shocked by this posible diagnosis....it's just plain wierd..l.surly I would have know "somthing" was wrong some time ago....

And if this turns ppout to be "just back pain" then I am going to have someone's badge!......the worry of this alone is not nice....

But onwards and upwards I say....I'm good like that.....I had my letter this afternoon for my follow up apt already...27th of January ....so I do not have to wait as long as February phew!....lol

Ok so I found a letter whilst filing the apt one today from the hospital about my last ct scan....they had found sclerosis on the ilium...that's the hip/pelvic area....so if this is what they are talking about how could they make out to a patient that's this "is bp very important" ......the specialist did have "the chat" with me yesterday but as soon as she said multiple of sclerosis I shut off and I heard her words but did not take them in....

To get around this I will be seeing my doctor on Monday and I will have this chat with her bc I know she will be honest with me up even if it is brutal.i aprieciate that.:) 

Anyways ladies I am soooo thankfull for your lovely kind advice and support.:thumbup: you da bestest...

Hayyyyy Becky a wedding on 4th of jan lol..your nuts hahahaha.....and I am sure you will look beautifull in your dress no matter what...:flower: 

Today I put my Xmas deckys up...I'm soooo excited now...eeeeekk,....

Back later petals...

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Sorry ladies I need to vent a bit here ...I am sat alone whilst the boys sleep and I am just so down about stuff.....

This year has been so crap....the brand new year started with my mc....:( 
Then I fall ill with my kidneys...
They find that I have a heart murmur ...
Now they talking about sclerosis....
Oh and this time last year I was celebrating being newly pregnant.:( 
I just want 2013 to be over already you know...it has been a hard year....
I'm 32 and I feel like a health disaster...

I have spent a whole year trying to get healthy and the complete opposite happens...pha!.....

So I have this plan....2014 has to be better right?....

So the plan goes as follows....get through the remainder of the year...:thumbup: 
Dec/jan MRI....- get sclerosis(?) sorted out....and wait for feb.:thumbup: 
January...book smear (that they have called me three times for now...
January see gp and get heart sorted :thumbup: 
December see gp and push for kidney specialists...:thumbup: 
January see gp about 12 months of ttc with no luck - get the ball rolling with fertility tests...:thumbup: 
TOMOROW- keep smiling! :) ....
Hayyy I may be a car crash inside haha but a smile always makes me feel better.
I HAVE To stay positive right?.....:thumbup: 

Haha...iv not even mentioned I have a wedding to plan next year too lol...Becky any tips love? Lol....
My hat goes off to you Hun....a baby...a move...a wedding all I one year...wowzers...they say that are the most stressful things in life and you have managed all three in less than a year lol....good on ya girl...:thumbup: ....
Please post us pics ...I bet your wedding will be spectacular.:) 

Wellll sigh....I feel much better again now...sorry to rant on again...I hate to bring people down.:( 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Rant away sweety we all need to sometime and I know how u feel as soon as u think u are on the right path a tree falls in the Road!!! :hugs:

We just have to take it one day at a time and give ourselves time to reflect and Heal....look at the love we have at the Moment and Know that we are Good people and Deserve to spread our Love so it will come to Us and we will CHERISH It even More!!!

:hug: Don't u forget it!!!!

I Love my house and I'm kinda sad to be Leaving it But I'm hoping a Fresh new start will do the trick....Plus I will have an extra room for my Lil Angel ope she gets the Invite!! ;)


----------



## Petzy

@Nat you are NOT bringing anyone down hun... You have such a great attitude and I am always so impressed with how quickly you pick yourself back up again...

Your plan for 2014 sounds great - honestly, proactivity helps a lot.. we know this from being in LTTC lol....

It makes you feel better when you know you are doing something about the issues... and certainly, you need confidence that your medical issues are being addressed. You need those kidneys in great working order, you need to get some reassurance on the fertility front, and you need to see where this sclerosis/scoliosis thing is going. And we know its hard, but try to enjoy life in between. I am working so hard at that - and YOU are really good at it! 

Vent here anytime you need to - you are going through a lot and need the support - we lean on you too ya know! xoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

AFM Ladies, CD4 as the ticker says lol... AF is tapering off weeeeee, so we can get to the fun stuff again! Looking forward to a busy December, the 2ww should fly by thankfully with so much going on... I have only two weeks +1 day of work left before I am off for xmas for a bit.. really excited about that.

I got my OPK's so I am ready to roll!

I am thinking about taking fishoils again... I cant remember if I was taking them or not with my BFP 2 months ago but hey they are good for you anyways right? I am trying not to think about the fact that I would be in 2nd tri next week, and instead hoping for a lovely new years BFP lol

Hope you are all doing great today xx lots of cycle buddies!!!

When is everyone's testing date and AF due date this month? let's get them laid out so we know! hehe... I am due for AF around 29th/30th. Can't say yet when testing until I get my positive OPK, but I assume around 27th or so?


----------



## natjenson

Awe meg that is exciting.:happydance: ....are you going to test Xmas Eve/day?....wouldn't that be a sweeeet Xmas present....

And thankyou so much for your encouragement...I REALLY apreciate it..I honestly do...

I am feeling somewhat better today....I laid there last night on the sofa whilst the house slept and I got myself in a emotional muddle....it was kind of depressing lol...
I think knowing a bfn is defo on the cards here made things alittle worst....
I had planned out that if I did get a bfp I would pretend to pete that af had arrived and then supprise him with a digi in a frame on Xmas day....but hay ho ho ho (haha get it lol) ...c'est la vie...what will be will be -Kay serah serah...lol...

January will hopefully be the start of a great year for us all.:thumbup: 

Meg I am so happy I found you and you lovely ladies.:hugs: ...thankyou all for being so amaizballs.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls,

Wow I missed SO much! Sorry I've been a bit MIA on here. 
I sent you ladies an email though.

Becky, congrats on your engagement & have fun planning your wedding! IT's a really fun process.

Meg, how are you love? CD4 is exciting, isn't it? HAH! I'm on CD 2 now. I'll be starting my BCP today for my surgery.

Nat, I totally get that you needed a break. And I am just so sorry you have to deal with all these health conditions. I love your plan for 2014. I think that's the best thing you can do. ONce you're done wallowing & dust yourself off is to have a plan of attack. It keeps you going, doesn't it? It's like w/my TTC...the more I keep doing, the more I feel like I'm contributing to getting that baby. 

So I went in for my pre-op appointment yesterday morning.
First I spoke to my RE & he said I can continue taking the BCP until we start IVF. He'll be away around Christmas time but we'll figure out when I can start stimming. He said any time really after surgery I feel up to it. But I'll have to wait until he's back first. So a week after my surgery, I"ll go back to his office & discuss IVF protocol. YAY! Hopefully at this rate, I'll know if I'm pregnant around end of January. That would be so nice! Still, feels like for ever.

I went over the hospital after meeting my RE & got the surgery run down. It's a 1.5 hour surgery...I'll have a couple hours to recover & then my DH can bring me home. I'll be sleeping that day & then recovering over the weekend. I'll have 3-4 small incisions on my tummy. I just hope I recover well!

Happy Thursday, all!
xo


----------



## natjenson

Ok ok ...13dpo here today.... I had the most amaizing bfn this morning...hahahahaha..what a beyatch! Lol....

So on with the next cycle please!.....I am going to hunt down some raspberry leaf tea and try that for 6 months...if no bfp out of it at least I will have a tonnes uterus lol...
I am also going back on the prenatals too....
Altho it has been kind of nice not to have to remember to take anything every single day...

So how are we all ladies? Good I hopes...:) 

Sis...it must be very sad to have to leave your family home filled with lots of memory's...:hugs: ....but a new home to fill with more babas and memory's are to come.:happydance: 
And I'm sure you lil Mimi will be right with you Hun.:thumbup: thankyou so much for your lovely kind words of encouragement too...your a lovely ladies and you too have been through so much....now lets get to that sperm bashing and get them fellas home this month lol...

Daisy...how is the clomid going Hun....are you experiencing anything side affect wise?...I hope not Hun.:thumbup: 

Barbs....Yaye....only 9 days to go till you can finally get this show on the road...:wohoo: ....
Btw...I know them nerves must be kicking in by now but your going to be fine babe and it's all going to be ok.this is a new start to a new chapter ...an exciting one...:) 
I found your email this morning about boss meeting lol ....too funny....tanked on one beer hahaha...I love it....
I am thinking when af arrives and pete goes to bed I may crack open a bottle on pink plonk...drown my sorrows lol...promise to keep my drunk ass text of the forums this time bahahahahahahaha....

Becky....(lol every time I type your name in on my iPad it gives me "backyard lol" )
Anyways....how the cycle coming along there temp wise?.....anything different?....do you feel any different? Like you may o this time?.....fingers MAJOUR crossed for you that you do and that you get your bfp right befor your big day,.....how lovely that would be for you all...so is Harrison going to be your lil page boy?.....I bet he is gong to look sooooo cute all dressed.bless.:) 

Well ladies...I have a nice beef stew to be getting on with...it's much later than I usually start it so I hope it's ready in time...oooops.lol...
Went to sainsburys this morning and got the "yearly" baulbaul for the Xmas tree...it's sooo pretty this year.....I could have gone wild in the isle this time lol....but I held back....

Anything intresting happening this weekend then?.....
I am going to attemp to teach Harry basic French....wish me luck..
I know a so so amount...enough to get me by if I moved to France (or Canada lol) 
So this will be fun as I can re learn and some more on top of it too....

Hope you are all having a good day me petals....sorry if I for got to ask about anyone...my mind is a sieve lol..l

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Glad to see you're doing better today, Nat.
You should totally open a bottle of wine. You deserve it!!!
Whats a 'baulbaul'?
We have some Xmas decor up but we have to get a tree. I think that'll be weekend of the 21st when SD is here next. But I will try to convince my husband to get it on this Sunday & decorate it in the evening. We'll see. I am loving xmas more & more as each year passes. I used to hate it & then I was very indifferent to it but it's growing on me. I love Christmas decor. It's so pretty!

This weekend, I'm going out with Anna tomorrow night for dinner, shopping & a drink. Saturday some Christmas shopping & my SD is having a sleep over with her BFF at our house. I hope I survive ;)
Sunday we drop her friend at home & we go visit my friend Jan's baby, Jackson! That'll be nice :) And then relax. My SD has to work on a project and offered to help her. Only because it's about sculpting a mummy & that sounded like so much fun.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Awe meg that is exciting.:happydance: ....are you going to test Xmas Eve/day?....wouldn't that be a sweeeet Xmas present....
> 
> And thankyou so much for your encouragement...I REALLY apreciate it..I honestly do...
> 
> I am feeling somewhat better today....I laid there last night on the sofa whilst the house slept and I got myself in a emotional muddle....it was kind of depressing lol...
> I think knowing a bfn is defo on the cards here made things alittle worst....
> I had planned out that if I did get a bfp I would pretend to pete that af had arrived and then supprise him with a digi in a frame on Xmas day....but hay ho ho ho (haha get it lol) ...c'est la vie...what will be will be -Kay serah serah...lol...
> 
> January will hopefully be the start of a great year for us all.:thumbup:
> 
> Meg I am so happy I found you and you lovely ladies.:hugs: ...thankyou all for being so amaizballs.:)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Nat I feel just as lucky trust me! And I think so too...fresh year and refresh of the minds....

Hey even if its a BFN you can still surprise Pete when you get that BFP and it will be spectacular:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> So I went in for my pre-op appointment yesterday morning.
> First I spoke to my RE & he said I can continue taking the BCP until we start IVF. He'll be away around Christmas time but we'll figure out when I can start stimming. He said any time really after surgery I feel up to it. But I'll have to wait until he's back first. So a week after my surgery, I"ll go back to his office & discuss IVF protocol. YAY! Hopefully at this rate, I'll know if I'm pregnant around end of January. That would be so nice! Still, feels like for ever.
> 
> I went over the hospital after meeting my RE & got the surgery run down. It's a 1.5 hour surgery...I'll have a couple hours to recover & then my DH can bring me home. I'll be sleeping that day & then recovering over the weekend. I'll have 3-4 small incisions on my tummy. I just hope I recover well!

Barb so glad to see your update I was wondering about that!

Can you tell me what on earth "stimming" is? Your surgery is next Friday whoop!!! I bet you will recover fast, you are a tough cookie :) Your DH better take good care of you... Barb isn't it just unreal the levels we have to go to, to have our little babies?? You have gone through so much, honestly you are a TTC warrior in my eyes lol. I mean it!!

I hope you will feel tip top by the Sunday :)

Hey if you are ready for a BFP at end of Jan that's amazeee


----------



## barbikins

Aw Meg, thank you for those kind words. The encouragement from you ladies is wonderful! I know right? We go through so much to have a baby.
I just hope it works, you know? It would be so crushing if after all this, nothing happens & I'm status quo. It makes me SO nervous.

Stimming: During this very important phase of the IVF cycle, patients receive daily (occasionally twice daily) injections of (Purgeron for me) hormones, which stimulate your ovaries to produce multiple eggs. The common names for these gonadotropins are Follistim and Repronex. The &#8220;stim&#8221; phase of the cycle lasts on average 10 days, but can vary from 8 to 12 days, are necessary. At each visit blood will be drawn to study the change in your hormones and a vaginal ultrasound will be performed to note the progression of your ovarian follicles.

After this phase, I go get the HSG shot & then egg retrieval!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u are feeling Better Today Nat and thanks for the sweet words.... I do worry about leaving my MImi here!!!
I have a Ivy from her Funeral I planted by my Bedroom window and it now covers that Entire corner of the house!! 
Guess I will have to take clippings so I still have a piece of it with me!! :(

Barb ..... GL w the surgery hope everything goes smoothly and u are back on your feet in no time!!

AFM Cd8 been really crampy if I didn't know better I would swear I was Preggo having Strange craving and Crying over BS things!! :shrug:

If I O on CD13 like norm then AF should arrive XMas eve so my test date is 12/24!

If I do get a Miracle BFP I will be putting a Digi in DHs stocking!!! :)

My weekend consist of DS2s Bday party Tom nite at the one and Only Chuck E Cheese! 
Going to look at Floors for the new house w my BFF and lunch!!
Oh and packing of course!!!! Boooooo

Hihohiho..... Back to packing I go!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Aw Meg, thank you for those kind words. The encouragement from you ladies is wonderful! I know right? We go through so much to have a baby.
> I just hope it works, you know? It would be so crushing if after all this, nothing happens & I'm status quo. It makes me SO nervous.
> 
> Stimming: During this very important phase of the IVF cycle, patients receive daily (occasionally twice daily) injections of (Purgeron for me) hormones, which stimulate your ovaries to produce multiple eggs. The common names for these gonadotropins are Follistim and Repronex. The stim phase of the cycle lasts on average 10 days, but can vary from 8 to 12 days, are necessary. At each visit blood will be drawn to study the change in your hormones and a vaginal ultrasound will be performed to note the progression of your ovarian follicles.
> 
> After this phase, I go get the HSG shot & then egg retrieval!

Wowzers that is some high tech shit right there Barb.... haha. So when you do egg retrieval, they then fertilize it, and then implant it into the uterus right?

Can you do home HPTs or will they just do bloods - meaning, will you have HCG in your system like with the IUI?


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> If I O on CD13 like norm then AF should arrive XMas eve so my test date is 12/24!
> 
> If I do get a Miracle BFP I will be putting a Digi in DHs stocking!!! :)
> 
> go!!!

FX Sis..... I don't think I can test on Xmas.. it will be too early for me I am quite sure.. that would be very cool!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Aw Meg, thank you for those kind words. The encouragement from you ladies is wonderful! I know right? We go through so much to have a baby.
> I just hope it works, you know? It would be so crushing if after all this, nothing happens & I'm status quo. It makes me SO nervous.
> 
> Stimming: During this very important phase of the IVF cycle, patients receive daily (occasionally twice daily) injections of (Purgeron for me) hormones, which stimulate your ovaries to produce multiple eggs. The common names for these gonadotropins are Follistim and Repronex. The stim phase of the cycle lasts on average 10 days, but can vary from 8 to 12 days, are necessary. At each visit blood will be drawn to study the change in your hormones and a vaginal ultrasound will be performed to note the progression of your ovarian follicles.
> 
> After this phase, I go get the HSG shot & then egg retrieval!
> 
> Wowzers that is some high tech shit right there Barb.... haha. So when you do egg retrieval, they then fertilize it, and then implant it into the uterus right?
> 
> Can you do home HPTs or will they just do bloods - meaning, will you have HCG in your system like with the IUI?Click to expand...

It's all very high tech. I'm going to have myself a 'test tube baby'. WEIRD!!! I used to think that was so bizaare when I was younger lol.
Anyway, after egg retrieval, they fertilize it with fresh sperm in a petrie dish & then incubate them. And then wait to see how many follicles fertilize & how many make it to day three blast & hopefully I'll have day five blasts - thats the best. And they'll tell me every day how they're doing, how many are left, etc. And either day three or five, I"ll go in for implatation. Well, I hope it implants & grows. fingers crossed.

I will have HCG in my system like IUI b/c they induce ovulation right before retrieval. So I will likely test out my trigger b/c I want to know ASAP!!! And then go for bloods.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

i'm so sorry i havent replied i've been megga manic with house stuff :( I will read all your posts this evening when i'm up feeding harrison & promise i'll reply tomorrow!! Nat i just want to say i read your first post and you are NOT bringing anyone down and we are all here for you hun!!!!!!!! ((((((((hugs)))))))) and also i missed it before but you called it a multiple of sclerosis that is definately not MS!!!! that means you have multiple areas of sclerosis in your spine. Hopefully it was just a misunderstanding! 

promise to catch up real soon ladies xxx


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> i'm so sorry i havent replied i've been megga manic with house stuff :( I will read all your posts this evening when i'm up feeding harrison & promise i'll reply tomorrow!! Nat i just want to say i read your first post and you are NOT bringing anyone down and we are all here for you hun!!!!!!!! ((((((((hugs)))))))) and also i missed it before but you called it a multiple of sclerosis that is definately not MS!!!! that means you have multiple areas of sclerosis in your spine. Hopefully it was just a misunderstanding!
> 
> promise to catch up real soon ladies xxx

OMG Becky....THANKYOU sooooooo much for clearing that up for me...I have been way to affraid to research bc of what I could find...
And having to wait to see my doctor has been draaaaaging on and on.
I just wanted answers you know.:thumbup:

Ok so I have NOTHING against Americans....in fact. Love them...(am one myself....looooong distance...native American myself) but the specialist was a tiny lil thing and American...maybe they have different ways of putting things who knows lol...
Altho she was very helpful and nice and polite I just stopped "hearing" when she said it and I am kicking myself as to what she exactly meant.....but you know....you stating it like that makes a HUGE amount of sense and brings me lots of clarity and it's like a weight off my shoulders...phew.lol...
:thumbup:
Thankyou thankyou thankyou.:flower:

Tonight I will certainly be resting assured .:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Morning girls!

How is everyone on this lovely Friday?

I had an interesting evening and am still reeling a little from it... so bear with my vent here. I like to think that DH and I are really open and honest with each other and so he told me that one of his clients came onto him yesterday. And I don't mean just flirting.. she literally told him that she has sex dreams about him and wants to sleep with him and actually propositioned him. And when he said he was married she said that's why it works because she is married too. He shut it down and said to keep it professional, and yes I trust him that's not the issue... the issue is I hate this woman and want her DEAD. I don't want her to be his client anymore either ugh... So I shut down last night and wouldn't talk and he was picking up on it and trying to relax me. I was so full of rage like wow I wanted to go to her house and run her over.. not even joking really lol.... anyways I feel a bit better today but who the F does this woman think she is , his desk is covered in pictures of me on our wedding day like fuck the hell off... I hope she gets something horrible that she doesn't recover from. Too far???? Nope... Without getting into it I've been down this road and its a horrible road and I want nothing to do with it.

Ok onto the next lol.... CD5 for me, may start OPK a day early on Tuesday and see whats up. I had a ton of cramping yesterday on the left hand side. sharp stabbing pain. No idea why, and it was on and off all day and now its gone. I know it cant be O on CD4 lol as AF was just finishing but I did find it super strange regardless. Anywhoo...that's my update.

xx


----------



## natjenson

Awe meg that defo needed to come off your chest Hun....and just for the record I would feel EXACTLY the same ...:thumbup: 
It's a good thing that hubby told you bc that means no secrets right...but you already know that...
Tbh.....if it were me.....fact!.....I would sooooo wait for her outside one day and warn her to stay away....
Gah! I hate a home wrecker.....facking bitch she is!.....

I hope your ok meg...:hugs: big hugs to you and I hope you feeling better now Hun.:flower: 


Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Awe meg that defo needed to come off your chest Hun....and just for the record I would feel EXACTLY the same ...:thumbup:
> It's a good thing that hubby told you bc that means no secrets right...but you already know that...
> Tbh.....if it were me.....fact!.....I would sooooo wait for her outside one day and warn her to stay away....
> Gah! I hate a home wrecker.....facking bitch she is!.....
> 
> I hope your ok meg...:hugs: big hugs to you and I hope you feeling better now Hun.:flower:
> 
> 
> Natalie xxx

I do feel better now... what a stupid bitch though honestly lol.... that's my man!! haha...

Anywhoo yes.. no secrets - that IS the secret... xx


----------



## barbikins

Wow hah Meg just read this. I can't believe the balls of this woman! I dont blame you I'd feel exactly the way you do. I'd wanna rip her throat out and feed it up her ass!!
Good for DH for telling you! Or I'm not sure if I would wanna know?! I'd be reeling!!! Oh boy. 

Meg I hope this last cycle in 2013,is your month. September baby! I always calculate when the baby would arrive and it always seems way too long lol
I'd have an October baby if my IVF works.
Same ish timeline as when I was pregnant with Aida.
My stomach has been upset. I'm really nervous about surgery on Friday. I need to keep finding zen. But I just feel anxious every day. I can't wait for January 2014. 

I'm waiting for 5pm. Will be going out for girls night.
Getting myself mentally ready for tomorrow's sleepover.
I hope I survive. Maybe I need booze. LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Wow hah Meg just read this. I can't believe the balls of this woman! I dont blame you I'd feel exactly the way you do. I'd wanna rip her throat out and feed it up her ass!!
> Good for DH for telling you! Or I'm not sure if I would wanna know?! I'd be reeling!!! Oh boy.
> 
> Meg I hope this last cycle in 2013,is your month. September baby! I always calculate when the baby would arrive and it always seems way too long lol
> I'd have an October baby if my IVF works.
> Same ish timeline as when I was pregnant with Aida.
> My stomach has been upset. I'm really nervous about surgery on Friday. I need to keep finding zen. But I just feel anxious every day. I can't wait for January 2014.
> 
> I'm waiting for 5pm. Will be going out for girls night.
> Getting myself mentally ready for tomorrow's sleepover.
> I hope I survive. Maybe I need booze. LOL

Thanks barb.. I am glad I am not crazy lol....

September Baby?! Thanks for doing the math for me lol... I can live with that! and you, an October pumpkin perhaps?? lol... too funny. I hope so.. for us all! asappppppppppppppppppplease lol

I totally understand you being anxious... Do your best to relax this week and find that zen. I too will indulge in some wine! lol... we can be wine buddies lmao... I am going to pour a glass when I get home. I have been so good all week and lost 3.5 lbs so I deserve it lmao. Been out for lunch with colleages three days this week and every time, chicken and salad booo except today I got soup and salad.... yawn. Would have much preferred chicken fingers and fries lol...

You will survive the sleepover Barb.. wine makes me capable of great things LOL


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I used wine/beer to survive a lot the last two years. I totally understand it's capabilities now more than ever LOL
I will be stocking up for Saturday night. But they will mostly be in Naiomi's room so they should be fine! At least it's only one other girl. Gosh & to imagine, people have this every day - when they have more than one kid in the house LOL

Wine buddies it will have to be for now!
Congrats on the weight loss!!! I wish I coudl drop that weight fast. It doesn't work for me so well.

What you doing this weekend?


----------



## Sis4Us

OMG meg that's crazy u are handling it way better than I!!!
I think I would go have a discussion W her Hubby!! :haha:

AFM..... Getting the house stuff wrapped up We close on Mon.... Getting party stuff ready to go and oh yea a Lil packing!!!

Hope everyone has a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I used wine/beer to survive a lot the last two years. I totally understand it's capabilities now more than ever LOL
> I will be stocking up for Saturday night. But they will mostly be in Naiomi's room so they should be fine! At least it's only one other girl. Gosh & to imagine, people have this every day - when they have more than one kid in the house LOL
> 
> Wine buddies it will have to be for now!
> Congrats on the weight loss!!! I wish I coudl drop that weight fast. It doesn't work for me so well.
> 
> What you doing this weekend?

So true Barbs! xx... Yeah more than one kid at this point isn't too appealing I am just focused on the 1 haha... we may only have one but we will see! I know peoples opinions of that but I don't need to hear em lol....

Don't congratulate me just yet re the weight loss... that was added pounds I put on so it comes off easier... I am now 9 pounds above my lowest that I was in July, so that's my goal... I gained 12.5 total LOL. Most of it was actually from M/C forward so that's my excuse.. I needed to cope somehow! And it helped lol...

Going to see Les Mis with my mom tomorrow for a matinee downtown.. when we get home we are going out for dinner with my DH and step dad. Should be fun... tonight? Nada.. either go out for dinner with DH or make spaghetti and meatballs at home with some wine.. I am happy with either!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> OMG meg that's crazy u are handling it way better than I!!!
> I think I would go have a discussion W her Hubby!! :haha:
> 
> AFM..... Getting the house stuff wrapped up We close on Mon.... Getting party stuff ready to go and oh yea a Lil packing!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a Great weekend!!!

Hi Sis! Sounds like you have a lot on your plate with the house! Good luck hun xx

and Yes I would have done that but unfortunately its my husbands client and I'm not ok with interfering in his work/livelihood lol! Ughhhhh so gross I don't even want to think about it anymore


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....hugs all round....

14 dpo...bfn...again!....but it's ok...at least I can do this mad Xmas run without worriing that I may do ttc harm...altho..it's "bd time " 23rd onwards....gah!....atleast it will be a less stressful time as Xmas always bring us together in a festive way.:thumbup: 

Af is on her sweet way...I have all sorts going on in the lower tummy area...lots of gurgling noises...like (ewww) sombody just pulled the plug out lol...
And I had the tinged cm earlier too..li hope she comes tmr...I can just get on with this all over again then...
But that would mean a 27 day cycle...shortest cycle ever for me...
Great if it stays like that - means I haven't got to wait as long for every cycle to come back around upon the sad bfns....
Last cycle I got my positive opk at cd11....I am praying it happens again...

So how are we all.....sis you sound very busy this weekend....I hope it all runs smoothly ...:thumbup: 

Barbs..your girly night sounds great....I soooo need to arrange something like this.let my hair down....:). Enjoy Hun...get sloshed.:haha: 

Meg...dinner out sounds yummy,...and I hope tonight goes well with dh...jump on him...make him never forget what he has at home....here we have a saying....why go out for a burger when you have steak at home....he knows he got the steak...your a hottie...
Either way meg....I hope your weekend is eventful for the right reasons this time sweety...and you enjoy it ok...oh congrats to the weight loss....you are a determined woman..and my inspiration....I love your get up and go.:flower: 

Becky...how's your weekend going to go?....doing anything nice with Harrison and hubby?...
Make sure you all keep warm I hear it's going to get reallllll cold here this weekend.:thumbup: 
Becky where in sw are you..li have family in Carmarthenshire...betws...:) it's beautiful in Wales....I have been a millions times I love it thee ESP in the winter.:) 

Well petals....here's to a great weekend....I am off to wollow in my af/ttc sorrows lol...and I'm on guard with a riffle to meet and great the wicked witch...bring it on bitch!....lol.ll
Bahahahahahahaha....haha don't mess with me today lol....pms in da house! Lol

Take care me lovelys....:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies....how is everyone today? :) 
Good I hopes.:flower: 

Afm...16dpo here....cramping up and huge temp drop so af should arrive today...
I have had a massive break out in spots which is sooo yuk...slapping the foundation and concealer on today lol...

So I have a loooong think about this next cycle about to beset it's self upon me,....
Concidering last week was the week from hell lol...
I'm not going to try the raspberry leaf tea yet....I am going to save it for when I have see the doc in January so when he sends me for bloods(my first guess that's what he will do first) then HOPFULLY I will get accurate results and I can rest assured that nothing has affected my hormoans by taking things to mess with it all...
It will be 3rd clear month of taking nothing so it should all be out of my system by now.

Not buying any ic's this month...just opks....going to wait out af...or not lol...

Got a nice busy ole two weeks ahead of me now...as I suppose we all do ..:) 

So I read that Xmas time...event us LTTTC ...we are 5 times more likely to concieve during the festive season...that sounds cool to me :thumbup: 

Good luck to us all eh...:) 

Back later to catch up...take care ladies and I hope you are continuing to have a great Sunday/weekend.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well she hit...the witch got me....so cd 1 it is...:) ....lim totally cool about it..I knew it was coming lol...

Hope all is well petals...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the :witch: got u Nat!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies :) 

So pete comes home from work last night and says.....
Nat - there's this new thing that all the "boys" are doing.....(btw they are all into thre bodybuilding and weights ) ......
Peter has just joined them....lol

So 7 of them are taking something called reload....it's a body builder pill or shake....(basically boosts testosterone) 
4 out of the 7 of them have just got there mrs pg WHILST ON THE BC PILL!....

Of course knowing me I research it straight away lol.i spent an hour trying to pull anything and everything up on it....
It's literally just a new bodybuilders supplement...taken by pill or by milkshake,...it's to accompany the protein diets they are all on including Peter...
It's £50 for one month....

So I'm thinking I may agree to Peter wanting to take this...oh hell if it works GO FOR IT lol....

Have any of you heard of this ever?......

I mean getting pg whilst on the pill...wowzers...that's quite naughty really...but it sounds like my magic potion I have been looking for lol...:) 

Hope your having a good Monday so far..:) 

Cd2 here today..hating the witch...she woke me up with a swift punch in the stomach at 4am....I guess she saw me hang up the riffle and she struck whilst I was down...lol the bitch lol....

Back later ladies....
Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat!

So Sorry AF got you... but you are in good company with us at least! CD2 for you huh? I am not too far ahead at CD8 :D 

Good idea waiting on the raspberry tea leaf until January - see what the doc has to say. I know they all have different opinions! bah! lol

That's funny about Pete's coworkers and the protein shakes... hey if it keeps him in shape and knocks you up at the same time, all the better! lol - Go for it!

Hope you had a good weekend despite the witch showing up...

I am starting OPK's tomorrow - probably no point since its a day early than I usually do but just want to see if my cycle has been funky at all... We have BD the last 5 days lol so hopefully we can keep it up when it counts! lol - I am glad my fertile days are Wed-Sunday because the weekend is much easier to get in that BD'ing than the weekdays usually.. although we did this morning lol

Anywhooo come on New Years BFP!! That includes end of December OR January haha...

xx


----------



## barbikins

hey girlies!
hope you all had a good weekend.
i survived the sleep over - yay! they were great.
so my last week until surgery. im nervous as all hell :(

Nat, sorry AF showed - that blows.
I really hope 2014 will be our year girls!
Nat, you have your appt in January - that's exciting. I hope you get some answers!
Get what ever tests you can get done. Remember my story - I didn't stop trying to find an answer. I really did feel like smth was missing. Some thing was being missed. And so it was!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hey girlies!
> hope you all had a good weekend.
> i survived the sleep over - yay! they were great.
> so my last week until surgery. im nervous as all hell :(
> 
> Nat, sorry AF showed - that blows.
> I really hope 2014 will be our year girls!
> Nat, you have your appt in January - that's exciting. I hope you get some answers!
> Get what ever tests you can get done. Remember my story - I didn't stop trying to find an answer. I really did feel like smth was missing. Some thing was being missed. And so it was!

4 days Barb! I am really excited for you but I completely get the nerves.. understandable :) Hopefully its quick and you are home and resting before you know it. You must update us! lol maybe once the drugs wear off or who knows what will come out of your mouth lol


----------



## Petzy

Might I add that CD8 is positively YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## barbikins

Bwahaha re: drugs.
Yeah I'll see how I'm feeling on Saturday. If I'm cool, I'll defo email you guys. Promise!
I have a few people to email that day. Not many people know I'm doing it.

I'm really, really nervous. I'm taking a workshop Thursday which is to use your energies to fight anxiety. Best timing ever.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Bwahaha re: drugs.
> Yeah I'll see how I'm feeling on Saturday. If I'm cool, I'll defo email you guys. Promise!
> I have a few people to email that day. Not many people know I'm doing it.
> 
> I'm really, really nervous. I'm taking a workshop Thursday which is to use your energies to fight anxiety. Best timing ever.

Wow you couldn't have timed it better you are right.. that's great Barb :D

Whoop to moving forward!! You've been so patient! xx


----------



## barbikins

thanks hun!
yeah time has flown a bit
honestly not worrying about a bfp has made time go faster. its incredible how time slows down when you're miserable in that TWW. LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> thanks hun!
> yeah time has flown a bit
> honestly not worrying about a bfp has made time go faster. its incredible how time slows down when you're miserable in that TWW. LOL

Couldn't agree more... hence why I am starting to brain storm our next vacation just in case! Keeps me busy and something to look forward to if no BFP anytime soon...


----------



## nimbec

HI all so sorry i've been MIA ;) sat here in tears far to much to go into as harrison is about to wake up screaming....It's been a totally shitty weekend. In a nut shell friends wedding that jon was best man for - we where helping set up on friday and it turns out harrison wasn't invited...i had noone to look after him so basically it was either me & him or no me - her response well you'll have to come i can't have the best man here without a partner argh rage!!!!! anyhow big arguement between me and oh as he couldn't understand why i was so upset grrrr anyway we went and it was ok! BUT we have started moving house stuff and the heating has gone bust in our house we are still in and its freeeezing!!!!! ugh right i will compose myself this evening and writ cohearent response tomorrow!! I'm currently megga upset about wedding polotics had a big row with mum - will update asap. 

Nat omg i'm in Llandovery Carmarthensire not far AT ALL - if you come dowm again we should definatley meet up!! 

Barbs gosh time has flown i'm keeping fx for you! 

Meg what a BITCH i would feel totally the same as u and i'd demand he didn't see/spk to her what a calculating overconfident BITCH!! 

Sis hope you are ok? 

Hi everyone else sorry fleeting visit! 

Spk tomorrow 

Night all xxxxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies well today has been a Shit Storm!!!!! :nope:

Was suppose to close today on the house but Wells Fargo jacked everything up FX we can close Tom!!!
So our buyers are Mad I'm pissed cuz I don't have the keys for the new house to start Reno!!

I did go for a scan since Tom will be busy closing hopefully!!
I have a 23mm on the Right and 13mm on the left!!

FX for a Xmas BFP!!!

Nimbec..... Sorry about the wedding and the house I'm in the same boat and I think it's just moving its VERY Stressful!! :(

Barb.... GL w the surgery hope everything runs smoothly!!

Meg..... Keep up the BD!!

Nat.... Onward and Upward my Love!!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> HI all so sorry i've been MIA ;) sat here in tears far to much to go into as harrison is about to wake up screaming....It's been a totally shitty weekend. In a nut shell friends wedding that jon was best man for - we where helping set up on friday and it turns out harrison wasn't invited...i had noone to look after him so basically it was either me & him or no me - her response well you'll have to come i can't have the best man here without a partner argh rage!!!!! anyhow big arguement between me and oh as he couldn't understand why i was so upset grrrr anyway we went and it was ok! BUT we have started moving house stuff and the heating has gone bust in our house we are still in and its freeeezing!!!!! ugh right i will compose myself this evening and writ cohearent response tomorrow!! I'm currently megga upset about wedding polotics had a big row with mum - will update asap.
> 
> Night all xxxxx

Becky sorry you had to deal with that wedding bullshit.... I have heard that story many times over! I understand the no kids thing completely but you cant tell someone that at the last minute!! That's awful... people need to be able to plan. Sorry that must have been stressful.... I hope you are doing better now hun :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies well today has been a Shit Storm!!!!! :nope:
> 
> Was suppose to close today on the house but Wells Fargo jacked everything up FX we can close Tom!!!
> So our buyers are Mad I'm pissed cuz I don't have the keys for the new house to start Reno!!
> 
> I did go for a scan since Tom will be busy closing hopefully!!
> I have a 23mm on the Right and 13mm on the left!!

Sis... house selling is tricky sometimes isn't it! Delay delay delay...I hope its all sorted out for tomorrow hun

Glad you went for a scan! WHOOP catch that egg!!:thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

Morning lovelies.... :)

hope you are all just dandy today..... I woke up with a lot of anxiety for some reason. Most of it work related I am sure. CD9 for me, took an OPK this morning - it was reallllllly light as expected so early, so I will wait again till tomorrow. The test also looked a little weird I hope there is nothing wrong with them.

Went home last night and got 90% of my shopping done for xmas online... thank you Amazon and Body Shop!! lol.. great deals.. I still haven't set foot in a mall and I only have 2 things left to get! May do that tonight or tomorrow xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

Good on you for finishing shopping. Me too.
I have a few odds & ends & stocking stuffers for the hubby but all done! YAY.
I am so done w/Christmas Shopping.

I'm sorry you're anxious. I feel the same all week. I'm irritable & annoyed & tired. But I think that's more to do with surgery coming up.
How's your job searching coming along? Have you got any calls?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> Good on you for finishing shopping. Me too.
> I have a few odds & ends & stocking stuffers for the hubby but all done! YAY.
> I am so done w/Christmas Shopping.
> 
> I'm sorry you're anxious. I feel the same all week. I'm irritable & annoyed & tired. But I think that's more to do with surgery coming up.
> How's your job searching coming along? Have you got any calls?

Its such a competitive market when you are looking for a good job compared to an "ok" job... I cant afford to take a huge cut in income which limits my opportunities a LOT... I can take somewhat of a cut, but not huge... so I have to be relatively selective. Had a big argument with my boss today it was awful and now I am in the "bad books"... just made things worse mentally. BUT I am going to keep at it, and something will have to come up eventually! So many of the places I am looking at, hire internally first, so sometimes applying feels so pointless but I will keep at it.

Good for you being done nearly too, Barb. Feels good... Maybe I will do the wrapping on Saturday. My in laws are coming home from Florida for a couple of weeks this weekend... will be nice to have them around


----------



## barbikins

What sort of jobs are you looking for?
What is your current job exactly? :)
You've told me but I can't quite picture it I guess.
I'm sorry your boss & you had it out. We are currently in disagreements w/one of the partners in a company I work at. He's a total dick & useless & wants out and he's bringing everyone down w/his bad moods.


----------



## natjenson

Hi laides.:) 

Barbs meg so sorry you are both feeling anxiety....:hugs: to you both...gawsh a daily battle for me so I know exactly what the "heavy cloud " feels like and I hate it.

Barbs....so it's just days to go...My thoughts have been with you all day long...you must be feeling it now too huh..:hugs: to you barbs....and you are a very brave strong woman...if there was such an award for true toughness and a real fighter in life I would soooo nominate you...and campaign till you won it lol...
And as for Friday Hun...it's going to be ok...(.and we are here if you want to chat balls whilst on your funky drugs lol....)

Meg...gah!....the boss sounds like a right handful there....proud of you tho for standing up for yourself and rising above it.:thumbup: ...
In time a really good job is going to come along and you WILL end up in a happier place and where you deserve to be....:)
Good luck with them opks Hun too....sounds like your cycle is going to go aswell as predicted...like normall.:) 

Sis...oh dear ...I'm sorry the house move keeps messing up....I hope it all rights itself dear...:hugs: 

Becky...that's awfull what happend about the wedding...and completely understandable that you felt that way too...I would be the same Hun.
So how is the temping coming along? Anything happening?....what's your feeling on o?

Daisyprencess...are you still with us love?....how did the clomid work for you?....has anything happend o wise?....I hope so dear....:) ....let's us know how it's all going.:thumbup: 

Well ladies...afm...boring ole cd3 ...af has been quite taxing on me ....I feel so week it's been so heavy...:( ....
I am looking at it like it's a blooming good clear out so uterus is nice and fresh for eggy to Nessle in this month.:) 
Positive thinking for me this month....I AM GOING TO GET PREGANT....I am I am I am!.....
Eggy is just growing away and is like a bull dog waiting to burst through and rally it's way to meet those daft spermys...lol...they shall meet and have a good ole dance and then cuddle up in the nice warm walls of paradise ....lol...
Hah!....let's hope so....lol

Anyways....off to take Harry to nursary in the morning then it's off to get some lunch and then it's home to grumpy ass pete!....he is so grumpy lately...I got him a take out tonight!chinese....not good enough!.....I broke open the secret Xmas goodies/chocolate stash....not good enough!.....I took him Xmas shopping today...what a grumpy ole humbug....

Like it's supposed to me in a grumpy mood with af in my face...but noooooo- it's Peter!....on a planet pompas Peter party...bahahahahaha....oh well.lol

So I'm off to bed now...been up since 5am....Harry has ANOTHER cold.....it's one after the other lately I can't keep up with it all...shame.poor boy.
Nighty night gals...catch up again tmr....:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been kinda MIA we still haven't closed I have people yelling at us cuz w haven't closed... Like I don't want my house come on people!!!

If I get a BFP this month it will be more than a Miracle !!! :nope:

Temps already going up so I Od but didn't get to BD yesterday cuz of all the stress and drama!! FX


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> What sort of jobs are you looking for?
> What is your current job exactly? :)
> You've told me but I can't quite picture it I guess.
> I'm sorry your boss & you had it out. We are currently in disagreements w/one of the partners in a company I work at. He's a total dick & useless & wants out and he's bringing everyone down w/his bad moods.

I work in management at a personal injury law firm downtown....I see you added me to LinkedIn so you can scope it out a bit there if you are bored haha!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well ladies...afm...boring ole cd3 ...af has been quite taxing on me ....I feel so week it's been so heavy...:( ....
> I am looking at it like it's a blooming good clear out so uterus is nice and fresh for eggy to Nessle in this month.:)
> Positive thinking for me this month....I AM GOING TO GET PREGANT....I am I am I am!.....
> Eggy is just growing away and is like a bull dog waiting to burst through and rally it's way to meet those daft spermys...lol...they shall meet and have a good ole dance and then cuddle up in the nice warm walls of paradise ....lol...
> Hah!....let's hope so....lol
> 
> Anyways....off to take Harry to nursary in the morning then it's off to get some lunch and then it's home to grumpy ass pete!....he is so grumpy lately...I got him a take out tonight!chinese....not good enough!.....I broke open the secret Xmas goodies/chocolate stash....not good enough!.....I took him Xmas shopping today...what a grumpy ole humbug....
> 
> Natalie xxx

Hi Nat! We've missed you! 

Sorry that both AF and Pete have been so grumpy to you lol... Damn men sometimes! It sounds like you did a lot to cheer him up too! he needs to pick up his bootstraps and join the party :D I hope its better today hun! Sorry about Harry's cold... tis the season.. so many people are sick around me its a wonder I am not yet ILL!

YES to positive thinking!! Come on you damn sperm, just meet up with ol' eggy and have a parrrrrrrrrtay! :D Whoop!!! CD3 Nat... you doing OPK's this month?


----------



## Petzy

Aloha my friends.... from cold crappy Ontario haha...

CD10.. yawn...crickets....lol. What a long day yesterday.. was stuck at work for 11 hours!! Yes, 11 hours! DH took me to dinner when I finally got home, had some wine and pizza and felt like a million dollars afterwards.... then I zonked right out to bed... Zzzzzzz

Hoping for a better day today... Hope you are all well

2 days Barb! :) Hope you are doing ok with it all xx


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Sorry I've been kinda MIA we still haven't closed I have people yelling at us cuz w haven't closed... Like I don't want my house come on people!!!
> 
> If I get a BFP this month it will be more than a Miracle !!! :nope:
> 
> Temps already going up so I Od but didn't get to BD yesterday cuz of all the stress and drama!! FX

Sis Im sorry hun - I hope this gets sorted out for you all, ASAP! Understandable that you didn't BD with all that stress going on.... try again tonight :D Perhaps a glass of vino and a nice meal?


----------



## natjenson

Hello señorita's ....:) 

Cd4 here...clocks ticking away here...yawwwwwn lol...
So tired.gah!...


Yes meg I am opking this month...but oooops I haven't even ordered them yet...better get a move on really arnt I.:) 
How's your coming along today?.....anything.

Sis...I hope everybody stops yelling at you both about the move/sale of the house....that dose not help things at all eh.
Before you know it pull be soon settling down in your new home.:) 
Shocks at your chart...wowzers...another early o and a nice temp rise there :). :thumbup: 

Barbs...my thoughts are with you Hun...:thumbup: hope your doing ok there :) 

Barbs...I'm yet to work out the linkedin....lol...will try and sort that out tonight...is it linked to google site?....

Well....I have a tonne of stuff to get finished tonight...got petes work clothes to iron and packed lunch to prep...bedtime routine to attack lol and then somewhere along the line I am hoping for a nice bath myself....here's to hopping anyway lol.

Take care ladies...hope to get back on again later.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies!!!

Sis, I hope you close your house soon. We sold/bought a house this year & had some ups & downs. It's never strait & narrow. Always a hiccup!

Nat, I'm sorry Pete is so grumpy. You'd think ONE of those things would pick him up! I know it'd do me well. Unless some thing is bothering him that he can't shake off? I'm doing alright - thanks for thinking of me. And your kind words about me is really touching. I'm in awe at how much you think of me. XO

Meg, I'll check your LInkedIN at some point. Actually I only go on there when I get enough emails saying 'Lady, log in damn you - there are people trying to contact you!' lol.
Anyway I hope you find a new job in the new year - stat - or that WSIB works out for you. That'd be amazing.

I am feeling oddly OK right now about Friday. Not as nervous. Maybe I'm getting used to it. Maybe it's a protective thing. But I am still not easy about it. I hate that I have to do this. I wish I could just go to IVF. Blocked tubes suck :(


----------



## Petzy

Hiya!

Barb... glad the nerves are ok for now. That's great :) You will be awesome. I know its so not the ideal or what you wanted but I'm just glad that solutions exist for these problems... a decade or two ago and we would be SOL.... 

Nat - Busy day for you my dear! Get that tub pouring when its over and soak up some stress relief :)

AFM, OPK was a bit darker than I expected for only CD10 but who knows.. will see what the next couple of days bring. Usually I would get positive OPK around Sunday - in this case perhaps a day early? Who knows!

xx


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou ladies.yes maybe pete does have something on his mind...altho I think tiredness is playing a big part in it all...he has worked hard non stop for the past 3 weeks now...bless.... I think he has clocked his way through at least 250 hrs in the past 20 days....gawsh.

We planned a nice trip into our local town this teusday coming so we can spend some quality time time together...there's a huge snow globe where you get your picture taken together...we are going to do it.:) 

Oooo meg..your opk! Woohoo...sounds like you may get your possy alittle earlier this time.:). :thumbup:


Barbs...yes I do think of you highly :) 
I think we all do...you are our guru and our ttc queen lol....well mine anyway lol....
I am so glad you are feeling nice and calm about Friday...your going to be just grand Hun.:flower:
It does sux it has to be like this but you are doing something about it....there are probably sooo many out there that would give up at the countless hurdles you have encountered.and I commend your determination.:) 

So I am sat her right now...contemplating weather or not I do a quick/ quiet scrub down whilst the boys are asleep...teehee....crazy mad lady is just bursting to get out lol...I love random late night clean downs....to wake up and have "not much" to do is GREEEEEAT ....:) 

Such a tough desistion tho...sit on my lazy bum and relax whilst it's quiet and I CAN lol or make my life soooo much easier for tmr....what to do what to doooo.lol

Ok I'm off to get my head round this linkedin lol....

Later ladies :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we finally Closed on the house :happydance:

Took my mom and Niece to see it and the boys to get a look while it's empty they are both excited so hopefully my LO won't freak out!! :thumbup:

Going to start moving stuff and clean Tom movers come on Fri Am !!! 

Got plenty to keep me busy in the TWW so I don't blow thru my 30 test!! 
:haha:


----------



## natjenson

Yaye :happydance: sis...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls!

Nat - What path did you choose?? Relaxing or cleaning?? hehe :) I know its a hard choice!!

Barb - How are you doing today hun?? Hope your nerves are still good... tomorrow morning may be uneasy but you will get through it! 

Sis - Congrats on the house! Moving day weee! Exciting stuff - and you are right... you will keep busy!!

AFM, CD11, wamp wamp...... BD last night and this morning lol... lets see if we keep it up - the next 4 days at the most important lol.....


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls,

Sis, congrats! And now the worst of moving begins!

Nat - you chose cleaning, didn't you??? HAH!

Yeah I"m totally in knots now. I got my call. 9am surgery tomorrow.
I have to be at the hospital for 7:30am. Anyway suffice to say, I'm very anxious right now. Fuck my life I really wish I didn't have to be in these shoes :(

Meg, good on ya for getting the BD in!!!
So weird, I'll never be BD again....ugh. It's just all so weird, girls.
Anywho, this too shall pass. I'll survive. I have survived the worst already.

xo


----------



## Petzy

Barb you are so right - you will survive and you have overcome the worst... I wont brush off your nerves but I will only tell you we are here for you! And excited for you... and realllllllly hopeful :) Love ya xx


----------



## Petzy

Ok did I seriously just get my positive OPK on CD 11??? like WTF its not supposed to come till Sat or Sunday .... what do you think?

That almost worries me. Thank goodness I am using OPK's! I did notice some slippery CM just now when I took the OPK... Didn't think I would have BD "after effects" since it was at like 7am today! 

Gimme input ladies xx
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5









photo 2.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

One good thing about this early OPK is that we BD 6 of the last 7 days LOL including last night and this morning so coverage would be pretty damn good if that was the case... would also mean it could be an Xmas BFP instead of a NY BFP lol...


----------



## natjenson

Haha ladies...yes I guess you could say I chose the house work...but I also got a little down time too...it was really nice to have it all done before I woke up...lol...but I'm glad I did it all now bc today has been non stop errans food shopping Xmas shopping phone calls here there and everywhere.
I would have been one stressed out puppy by now if I hadn't had the had the clean down lol...

Barbs...you are in my thoughts love.:) ....tmr will be "shitting bricks" but once they give you your pre op meds you should be feeling a little better and then I guess it's lights out for an hour or so...:) ...I bet hubby will be so worried for you Hun...and I bet he will take good care of you too.
Don't for get we are all here if you want to talk it out after op tmr or Saturday/Sunday.

Just want to to know we loves ya barbs and you are doing the right thing ok.:hug:

Meg...wowzers so I took at look at your linkedin...and it blew my mind away...your sooo smart and clever...and some of what you listed as pre work history supprised me too...you should have no problem when it comes to jobs Hun...) 
Put it this way...I'd hire you! Teehee...:thumbup: 
So how are your opks today...Yaye for the bd'ing...sounds like you are doing a grand job so far :) 

Sis...woop woop...house parrrrtay!....can we come can we come? Lol....
So glad it's all done and dusted now...now it's the annoying part where a plavpce for everything has to be packed/unpacked...ugh....good luck dear I hope it all runs very smoothly now...:) 

Becky how's things in sunny wales lol...(sunny wales eh! Lol) 
I hope you are all well dear...anything o wise yet? :flower: 

Well afm....cd5 .....this is draaaaaaaaging I tell thee...lol...
Ordered my opks last night- just hope they get here on time..I think I left it a tad bit too late this time...
Really looking forward to finishing up the Xmas shopping with pete on teusday and getting our pic done at the snow globe...Yaye...we haven't been spending enough quality time together lately...so it's much needed day out for us.

Anyways...I hope you are all having a good evening...barbs I hope your keeping busy or relaxing dear...it's going to be ok -ok... Remember you are strong.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ok did I seriously just get my positive OPK on CD 11??? like WTF its not supposed to come till Sat or Sunday .... what do you think?
> 
> That almost worries me. Thank goodness I am using OPK's! I did notice some slippery CM just now when I took the OPK... Didn't think I would have BD "after effects" since it was at like 7am today!
> 
> Gimme input ladies xx

OMG meg! Your opks...:haha:.....that's crazy...
And Yaye...bring in that Xmas bfp.....:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Woohoo :wohoo: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok did I seriously just get my positive OPK on CD 11??? like WTF its not supposed to come till Sat or Sunday .... what do you think?
> 
> That almost worries me. Thank goodness I am using OPK's! I did notice some slippery CM just now when I took the OPK... Didn't think I would have BD "after effects" since it was at like 7am today!
> 
> Gimme input ladies xx
> 
> OMG meg! Your opks...:haha:.....that's crazy...
> And Yaye...bring in that Xmas bfp.....:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Woohoo :wohoo:
> 
> Natalie xxxClick to expand...

lol weird eh? Ah well, I will take it haha...


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Haha ladies...yes I guess you could say I chose the house work...but I also got a little down time too...it was really nice to have it all done before I woke up...lol...but I'm glad I did it all now bc today has been non stop errans food shopping Xmas shopping phone calls here there and everywhere.
> I would have been one stressed out puppy by now if I hadn't had the had the clean down lol...
> 
> Meg...wowzers so I took at look at your linkedin...and it blew my mind away...your sooo smart and clever...and some of what you listed as pre work history supprised me too...you should have no problem when it comes to jobs Hun...)
> Put it this way...I'd hire you! Teehee...:thumbup:
> So how are your opks today...Yaye for the bd'ing...sounds like you are doing a grand job so far :)
> 
> Well afm....cd5 .....this is draaaaaaaaging I tell thee...lol...
> Ordered my opks last night- just hope they get here on time..I think I left it a tad bit too late this time...
> Really looking forward to finishing up the Xmas shopping with pete on teusday and getting our pic done at the snow globe...Yaye...we haven't been spending enough quality time together lately...so it's much needed day out for us.

Good for you Nat... I love a clean house!! Well moreso tidy then clean haha but I try!

And thanks re my LinkedIn profile hehe... why doesn't anyone want me?!?! haha jk... it will happen eventually :) I will make it !!

That sounds great about what you and Pete have planned... is it an overnight? You will have to post the picture of you two after if you are ok with that :) I bet its adorbs! Will be good timing for BD'ing perhaps too! Who knows maybe you will O super early like me haha..

bring on the December beans!! xx


----------



## natjenson

Lol yeah...look at it this way...at least you don't have to wait for the cycle to finish up for sooo long now...well actually 28 days is ideal - swap? Lol...for my 30plus cycles lol...
Naaa don't think so lol....

Now you can enjoy the weekend love...and the new countdown begins..:wohoo: ...hope the tww treats you kindly Hun.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Lol yeah...look at it this way...at least you don't have to wait for the cycle to finish up for sooo long now...well actually 28 days is ideal - swap? Lol...for my 30plus cycles lol...
> Naaa don't think so lol....
> 
> Now you can enjoy the weekend love...and the new countdown begins..:wohoo: ...hope the tww treats you kindly Hun.:)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Thanks Nat... :) shorter is just fine with me! So long as my LP is the same lol.. should be fine

I used to have 30-32 day cycles and then over time they got shorter and balanced out around 28 days or so.

My friend who is now 30 weeks, she has a 23/25 day cycle so it doesn't seem to affect TTC.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Haha ladies...yes I guess you could say I chose the house work...but I also got a little down time too...it was really nice to have it all done before I woke up...lol...but I'm glad I did it all now bc today has been non stop errans food shopping Xmas shopping phone calls here there and everywhere.
> I would have been one stressed out puppy by now if I hadn't had the had the clean down lol...
> 
> Meg...wowzers so I took at look at your linkedin...and it blew my mind away...your sooo smart and clever...and some of what you listed as pre work history supprised me too...you should have no problem when it comes to jobs Hun...)
> Put it this way...I'd hire you! Teehee...:thumbup:
> So how are your opks today...Yaye for the bd'ing...sounds like you are doing a grand job so far :)
> 
> Well afm....cd5 .....this is draaaaaaaaging I tell thee...lol...
> Ordered my opks last night- just hope they get here on time..I think I left it a tad bit too late this time...
> Really looking forward to finishing up the Xmas shopping with pete on teusday and getting our pic done at the snow globe...Yaye...we haven't been spending enough quality time together lately...so it's much needed day out for us.
> 
> Good for you Nat... I love a clean house!! Well moreso tidy then clean haha but I try!
> 
> And thanks re my LinkedIn profile hehe... why doesn't anyone want me?!?! haha jk... it will happen eventually :) I will make it !!
> 
> That sounds great about what you and Pete have planned... is it an overnight? You will have to post the picture of you two after if you are ok with that :) I bet its adorbs! Will be good timing for BD'ing perhaps too! Who knows maybe you will O super early like me haha..
> 
> bring on the December beans!! xxClick to expand...

Ohhh I hopes so meg....I o'd quite early last cycle..li got my positive on cd11 ....I'm praying it happens again.:)

Unfortunately it's not an overnighter no...doh :dohh:....I wish it was tho...
We are going out for the day to do some shopping together (which I usually dread with pete he is like a naughty child in shops lol) 
But this time I'm looking forward to it bc we are going to the German/Swiss Xmas markets ...we like to try out all the European hot food stalls and then we will get our pic done....there's going to be a few famous faces there too so hay we may meet a couple who knows lol...

Then we will mostly like go for some mulled wine...(shhh don't tell but I always get pete the NON alcoholic one.- he never guesses lol) ....
We sit in the cold under the Xmas lights and just enjoy looking at all the people rushing around doing there shopping...

.....ooooh meg your opk is soo exciting....Santa is going to bring a lovely pressies this year...:happydance:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

That sounds awesome Nat! What a great day that will be :) And hey you are doing the right thing with the mulled wine... I would do the same thing if it were DH! What is mulled wine by the way? lol sounds good because the word wine is in it... haha!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok did I seriously just get my positive OPK on CD 11??? like WTF its not supposed to come till Sat or Sunday .... what do you think?
> 
> That almost worries me. Thank goodness I am using OPK's! I did notice some slippery CM just now when I took the OPK... Didn't think I would have BD "after effects" since it was at like 7am today!
> 
> Gimme input ladies xx

Holy cow eh? Well I'd say that is ALMOST positive. The fact that the strong line on the left side always makes it appear darker than it is. But I bet tongiht I'll be blazing positive! Take another test this evening.
I guess you are going to O early. EXCITING! That's great love.

And OMG you guys have been having LOTS of sex holy cow.
I can only say my sex drive has totally diminished the last two months :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok did I seriously just get my positive OPK on CD 11??? like WTF its not supposed to come till Sat or Sunday .... what do you think?
> 
> That almost worries me. Thank goodness I am using OPK's! I did notice some slippery CM just now when I took the OPK... Didn't think I would have BD "after effects" since it was at like 7am today!
> 
> Gimme input ladies xx
> 
> Holy cow eh? Well I'd say that is ALMOST positive. The fact that the strong line on the left side always makes it appear darker than it is. But I bet tongiht I'll be blazing positive! Take another test this evening.
> I guess you are going to O early. EXCITING! That's great love.
> 
> And OMG you guys have been having LOTS of sex holy cow.
> I can only say my sex drive has totally diminished the last two months :(Click to expand...

Yeah we do have a lot of sex typically - well for most of the month anyways.. then we will do it less leading up to AF and of course stop for AF, then we start back up again lol. DH has a big sex drive but we deliberately make the effort, keep up the intimacy.. we've been together 15 years and we know how things can fizzle.. that being said Barb, you have been through a lot lately and its totally understandable that you would not be high sex drive right now.. perhaps the excitement of things will get you in the mood soon though lol! I try to be inspired...we do things that we know will lead to it.. working out together means we shower together... always leads to BD lol.... or we have a bath together and that always leads to it too lol... I mean we have had our lulls too of course but we try to keep a good focus on it. Helps to keep the husband stealers away lol.. GRRRR


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> That sounds awesome Nat! What a great day that will be :) And hey you are doing the right thing with the mulled wine... I would do the same thing if it were DH! What is mulled wine by the way? lol sounds good because the word wine is in it... haha!

Haha yeah...mulled wine is cooked wine...there's lots if different versions of it too...infused with herbs and spices or fruits....
It's vey yum but takes some getting used to if your used to a nice chilled wine.:) 

They cook it in a huge pan and ladle it up into a tall glass...warms your cockles...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Haha yeah...mulled wine is cooked wine...there's lots if different versions of it too...infused with herbs and spices or fruits....
> It's vey yum but takes some getting used to if your used to a nice chilled wine.:)
> 
> They cook it in a huge pan and ladle it up into a tall glass...warms your cockles...:)
> Natalie xxx

I must try this! :wine:


----------



## natjenson

Hayyyy I should totally get you the recepie...:thumbup: :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls !

Big day for our Barb! Thinking of you and hope you are doing great. I know you will be a little foggy after maybe lol that's how we like you best! Xx

Got another positive opk last night and this morning so it's safe to say tomorrow is 1dpo whoop! We bd this am so I feel good about that. 

On another note the woman who is now stalking my husband is getting out of control. He's trying to deal with her but she's being impossible so today he's trying to stop it once and for all. We will see how that goes. He said he was apart worried for my safety she is so nuts. I want to run her over oops !!

Thanks for listening girls


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg :) ...aye for your possy.:happydance: 

Thinking about barbs loads here....hope she's ok.:) 

As for hubby and that nut job....it may be a good idea if he catches his "unaproval of her suggestions" on recording...like set his phone on whilst he tells her to back off.....just so this nut case doesn't flip reverse it somehow....it's his proof he is NOT interested.

Me personally?.....I'm with sis4u.....I'd sooo have a chat with her husband...:thumbup: worst case sinario I would also jump in car and aim hard lol....(but don't do that lol) 


I hope it goes well love.:) 

Ok tmi....I have something going today....I noticed my underwear was irritating me this morning and I have a couple of sore spots on my bottom.....I wonder if I have some sort of skin infection.:shrug: 
Will have to get that sorted incase it spreads if you know what I mean...
Maybe I will going on symptom checker online and see if I can self diagnose and go and buy some sort of magic cream.i may just pinch a bit of Harry's antibiotic steroid cream instead yet lol...

Anyways...lol now I have graced you with my spotty bum I shall sign off bahahahaa...

Lol take care meg...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg :) ...aye for your possy.:happydance:
> 
> Thinking about barbs loads here....hope she's ok.:)
> 
> As for hubby and that nut job....it may be a good idea if he catches his "unaproval of her suggestions" on recording...like set his phone on whilst he tells her to back off.....just so this nut case doesn't flip reverse it somehow....it's his proof he is NOT interested.
> 
> Me personally?.....I'm with sis4u.....I'd sooo have a chat with her husband...:thumbup: worst case sinario I would also jump in car and aim hard lol....(but don't do that lol)
> 
> 
> I hope it goes well love.:)
> 
> Ok tmi....I have something going today....I noticed my underwear was irritating me this morning and I have a couple of sore spots on my bottom.....I wonder if I have some sort of skin infection.:shrug:
> Will have to get that sorted incase it spreads if you know what I mean...
> Maybe I will going on symptom checker online and see if I can self diagnose and go and buy some sort of magic cream.i may just pinch a bit of Harry's antibiotic steroid cream instead yet lol...
> 
> Anyways...lol now I have graced you with my spotty bum I shall sign off bahahahaa...
> 
> Lol take care meg...:)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Nat,

Sorry about your rash/sore spots! Maybe some hydrocortisone cream will do the trick? I like to try that first... I hope its something that goes away quickly.. did you use a new soap or detergent or anything?

As for my DH's stalker problem...he doesn't need to record her really, most of what she is doing is over text although some has been in person. He has gone to management and showed them the texts in case she does try to turn it around on him in any way. I think hes not being harsh enough because he doesn't want to ruin the deal or humiliate her - she is married with two young girls.. I don't know, I told him to tell her that if she cant keep it 100% professional than he cant be her representative anymore... hes seeing her RIGHT NOW so we will see what happens. Ugh its bothering me I hate this woman so much. He said he debated telling her that he told me everything - I said go ahead Im sure it will stop her in her tracks. I doubt he will though. He is worried about it affecting his business if he was too harsh because she could give him really bad ratings or cause him problems.. so hes trying to be careful. Personally I would love to text or call her myself and honestly my wrath can be pretty bad lol so she would reallllly regret it. Like this whore even tried to get him to start a private email account without my knowledge! Ughhhh I am fuming. need to calm down lol. Thanks for listening girls.


----------



## natjenson

Good morning ladies.:) 
Cd7 here...got the witch by the scruff of the dress and marching her right out of my life for atleast 9months now lol...

Barbs how are you this morning....I hope you Are ok Hun :flower: ....your new journey begins...a clean fresh slate...:wohoo:
Let us know how you are when your feeling up to it.no rush ok.:) 

Meg...I am glad hubby is dealing with that horrid woman...yes maybe he should for sure be more stearn.but try and keep calm my dear....that woman will have cosmic karmah upon her soo enough...the universe will take of it I'm sure...and guess what- the best thing about that is YOU DONT HAVE TO DO A DAM THING ABOUT IT.:thumbup: 

What comes around goes around....maybe HER husband will leave her for a super hot model and that will make her feel REALLY shit about herself.like she has made you feel.that'll teach her.
:hugs: to you meg...bc I know I would certainly feel angry and disappointed and in my heart of hearts affraid pete may empty the plate that's been offered up...
This is hard for me to talk about but I will share it with you...Peter has "put me there!" In that facked up world of pain...temptation got the better of him once ...VERY early of in. The relationship and I walked out on his ass....but when I actually saw what IT was he went near it actually made me feel better about myself...I had wayyyy more self respect than she did...the scanky little bitch.
I still get mad when I think of it...but when me and pete worked it all out I had to tell myself trust is important here...and altho 99% of me does???I still have that niggley feeling that thinks oh crap what if he does it again....so I do watch out in the corner of my eye???and I am slightly (lol) overprotective with my man...he is mine lol

Hahaha....once ...we were in a bar...I went to the loo...when I returned a woman was flirting really bad with pete..lol typical man soaked it all up....so I walked straight up to them and said....(to pete) hi huni...how's your mouth now...still sore from the the thrush?...bahahahahahahaha....the woman pulled a funny face and promptly left pmsl....
Pete was so shocked I did that but it served him right.flirting RIGHT in front of me.
I hope he knows better not to fack me about now lol...

Anyways,....there's my story on how I feel about trust...and how I have been there...
Meg it's ok to be affraid and about that awfull twisted slut.
She is a fool...and fools don't have a "happy ever after" ....

Oh btw - my bum sucks ass right now lol...it looks terrible.:(. Lol...I can't let pete see this....yuk...I looks like I sat on a cactus hahaha...
I hope that cream starts it's magic...(hydrocortisone btw :winkwink: )

Well you take care love...hope you are having a great Sunday...happy tww to you :) :happydance: 


How is everybody else btw lol...sorry about my looooong msg...I gets carried away don't i hahaha...

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat! Thanks so much for sharing your story. I know the pain all too well too unfortunately. Although I am ashamed to say I am the one who caused it years ago. It took us some time and hard work but we got through it and we have never been better than we are now. I am NOT glad it happened and I still suffer from a lot of self hatred over it but I can say we made something really positive out of the mess and are better for it today. We have a really honest marriage now so I am glad I was in the know about all this. It's done now hopefully. She apologized to him yesterday and said she would keep it professional. The sale is done so I hope she's gonna for a long time !!!! 

Thanks for listening. Sounds like you and Pete are ateonger for it too. It's not always black and white is it ??

Love ya Nat. Xoxoxoox


----------



## Petzy

How is everyone ? It's been snowing all night here and there is lots out there !! I'm scared to drive to my hair appt today Haha I wonder if I will make it. Today I plan to do some cleaning, get my hair done , and then watch TV while I wrap gifts this afternoon. Relaxing is the plan ! :)

I am 1dpo. I am debating a pact but don't want to commit haha. 11dpo Is Christmas Eve ! Ahhh lol 

Hope everyone is great and that we get an update from Barb today :)

What cd are you Nat??


----------



## nimbec

Hi Girls 

Just to let you know i am reading just megga busy with the house move - should be in tomorrow night & also final wedding preperations. I promise i'll be back on properly next week!!! 

Barbs i've been thinking of you lots - fx you are ok and its a fresh new start to look forward too! :) 

sorry i'm not replying to everyone i have a poorly harrison we have been at the hospital all day with a rash and temp of 39.5 so we are all shattered. 

promise to reply properly soon, please don't think i'm being rude i'm literlly running around like a headless chicken! lol 

xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) 

Grrr I went to reply earlier meg but my iPad battery died...so I laid on the sofa for what was supposed to be ten mins and I just woke up...oooops....lol

Please don't at all feel ashamed love...and certainly don't beat yourself up over the past Hun...what happend happend...but that dosent mean you should hate yourself...I get why you would maybe kick yourself but you certainly should not have self hatred.biiiig hugs to you meg...that took at a lot of balls to write that and I actually admire you all the more for it.:thumbup: 
Very glad hubby got that nutter sorted- and what a turn of events eh...she apolagised!....good...so she should as well...flaming nut job.
Meg I am soo happy you and dh found a way through it all...past and all...your right- it's not all black and white is it...no relationship is normall if it is...highs and lows are nessesary and normal...
And getting through what you and hubby did takes some strength and dedication.its shows your commitment to each other and the amount of love too.:thumbup: 
Wow snow eh.:) ....I love that stuff....I am a silly kid when it snows here...we hardly get it in the south west...oh boy when it does come- IT COMES! Lol...
Did you manage to get to your hair apt?....I hope so Hun.:) 
Your afternoon sounds lovely actually...wrapping pressies...chilling out...:) 

Becky...I'm sooo soo sorry about poor lil Harrison....I hope he is ok.i am thinking of you...
I have had a few scary trips to the hospital with my boy in t hose cerci stances too....very high temps..rash....oh my it's soooo scary...you can't help but fear the worst...
I really really hope it's not what your thinking it is...I know exactly what's gone through your mind here...menegitis ???.....I am praying for you and lil Harry it's not that and it's something much less ...
Let us now how it all goes won't you...
Now you take it easier too Hun...all this rushing around like blue ass flies and youll be heading for a huge melt down...and we don't want that for you...:hugs: 

Barbs...thinking of you too...alot actually...I hope your resting up well.my heart goes out to you ...I can't imagine how you must be feeling emotionally right now...:hug:

Sis....how's your cycle coming along there?...what dpo are you now...like 4/5?....good luck...:) 

Well ladies....yet again another loooong ass post lol....
I have been in sooo much pain all day....I don't know what it is...I have this harsh ache on my left hand side of my lower tummy...it's sooo bad.:( ....I feel sick and I have a touch of dioreah ...I have hardly eaten...a bit of mash...got a heat pad on but it's just not working :( ...
Pete wants me to go to A&E tmr if it's still hurting....I really don't want to...I'm not rolling around crying yet lol....

Anyways ....I bid you all a good evening...and I am off to bed now...may as well take advantage of the topired eyes...hoping I fall back to sleep.:) 

Nighty night...:sleep: Zzzz 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :). :hi: 

So I'm feeling kind of nervous here....I start my opks cd10 ....I am currently cd 8....last cycle I got my positive cd 11 and 12 ...my opks haven't arrived yet.:dohh:
I hope they do tmr...oh please!....

How is everyone?.....Becky how is it all going with lil man....I am praying it's all ok.:hug: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat.. thanks so much for your kind words, They honestly mean a lot more to me than you could ever know. I haven't talked about it with anyone really, and it was scary to talk about, but your message was really kind and I appreciate it.

How are you feeling today? Are you any better? I really hope so hun... 

Don't worry about the OPK so long as you are BD'ing it doesn't really matter! I hope they arrive today for your own sake though xx

Barb - I am sorry you were so sick with the meds and all that... just so nasty! Are you back to work today? Really hope you are doing better.. update us when you can hun. Excited for step 2 in your journey :)

Becky - I hope little Harrison is doing well - update us when you can, I know you have a lot on your plate right now.

Sis- Hope all is well with you!! Let us know how you are when you can!

AFM, 3DPO and yawnnnnnnnnn lol... long way to go yet! I plan to test on xmas eve morning, which is 11DPO.. I will get an FRER next Monday I think. I don't want to test early, I hate the BFN's!! Held me hold strong, girls!

I did get my hair done and was happy with it! Did NOT wrap though, I will do that this week sometime :)

Happy Monday to all.. 4.5 days till xmas holidays for me!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat.. thanks so much for your kind words, They honestly mean a lot more to me than you could ever know. I haven't talked about it with anyone really, and it was scary to talk about, but your message was really kind and I appreciate it.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Are you any better? I really hope so hun...
> 
> Don't worry about the OPK so long as you are BD'ing it doesn't really matter! I hope they arrive today for your own sake though xx
> 
> Barb - I am sorry you were so sick with the meds and all that... just so nasty! Are you back to work today? Really hope you are doing better.. update us when you can hun. Excited for step 2 in your journey :)
> 
> Becky - I hope little Harrison is doing well - update us when you can, I know you have a lot on your plate right now.
> 
> Sis- Hope all is well with you!! Let us know how you are when you can!
> 
> AFM, 3DPO and yawnnnnnnnnn lol... long way to go yet! I plan to test on xmas eve morning, which is 11DPO.. I will get an FRER next Monday I think. I don't want to test early, I hate the BFN's!! Held me hold strong, girls!
> 
> I did get my hair done and was happy with it! Did NOT wrap though, I will do that this week sometime :)
> 
> Happy Monday to all.. 4.5 days till xmas holidays for me!

BIG Hugs to you meggy.:) :hug: 
Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Top of the evening to you ladies :) 

Cd 9 here...bd'ing is in full swing...and it is nice too...the spark has been relit...lol...
Not that it went but it got alittle robotic feeling to it these past few months....
Let's just say I have burnt a few calories lol...which is always a bonus.:) 

Opks still haven't arrived...I don't want to jinx myself but I am almost certain that the Ewcm is here and that uterus is a little tender today...hoping this is "the gear up" :thumbup: 

At this rate I may be testing around New Year's Eve..:wohoo: 
I'm doubting that tho lol

Anyways....Becky?....how are things going..li am worried for you Hun.fx for you and your lo.

Meg...hope you manage to get them pressies wrapped Hun...and Yaye for 4 days left of work and then holidays...bring on the plonk! Lol...

Barbs...how are you today?....oh gawsh I just laid there last night picturing your snow scene...it's beautifull.
Did you have to go to work today?....hope your ok..:hugs: 

Does anybody mind....but I msg butterflywolf...to let her know we moved...she "may," be joining us in January again...:wohoo: 

Well anyway ladies...I hope you are all well...I am looking forward to our shopping trip tmr...altho the babysitter canceled today so we are taking Harry with us now...which isn't bad...he can join us instead...hope to be able to post a pic of us in the snow globe tomoz...

Take care ladies.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies no internet or phone reception at new house till Friday :( hanging out of window to write this - can't read any posts as not enough signal :( hope everyone is ok! Esp barbs I'm thinking of you! Harrison is a bit better thankfully but still not right poor boy. Speak soon ladies (((hugs)))


----------



## natjenson

Awe that's great news Becky...so glad he is on the mend...my heart goes out to you as I know only too well how it is when your lo is very poorly...they are just not thier usual selfs are they.its horrid that you can't do all that much for them and it's also exhausting aswell as scary....I wish him a speedy recovery love.:) 

:rofl: to hanging out of the window lol.....that's a funny vision...I hope your wifi comes back ASAP dear...how annoying is that eh.:) 

Take care Becky and looking forward to your next update.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi girls

Sorry I've been away for so long has been actually quite busy today doing a few things I wasn't able to do during the weekend I am feeling a lot better today thankfully. I took today off just to have that extra day to recuperate. I am feeling much better today than I did yesterday or the day before and must really admit that the recuperation from the surgery was not fun at all. 
The plan now is going to be to see Dr. B tomorrow morning to go over the IVF plan and also to do a post operative follow up. I have stayed on the birth control pills and will continue to do so until I start taking my injections for a retrieval. So it's going to be exciting and tomorrow I will find out when we will start injections and when I'm going to have the retrieval and when will the implant be so I guess I'll have a good estimate a timeline of when I can find out whether not i i'm pregnant. 
No pun intended here but I know not to have all my eggs in one basket about our first cycle however we should have a pretty strong chance provided that there is nothing inherently wrong with my uterus implantation and that the meds are going to be effective for me but IAM prepared that we may have to do a frozen cycle. 

So as far as the surgery went they did have to remove both my tubes. they were both badly damaged and unfortunately while moving my uterus around one of the instruments did slightly puncture my uterus so I wasn't able to do the camera test but my doctor is confident that there is no issue and that there's no need to really do that test. Oh and by the way as far as punching maters goes there is no issue with that either he didn't have to end up cauterizing the spot that got slightly punctured as her Birdsall to my surprise from the surgery I have been having bleeding sort of like having a really light period. Which is kind of strange but I guess given that my tubes have been removed and cauterized I guess that sort of makes sense that there would be some sort of trauma to the uterus. 
My biggest complaint in terms of discomfort has been the CO2 which was pumped up in my abdomen to do the surgery which is very common during abdominal surgery and those bubbles rise up and cause a lot of pain under the rib cage and also puts pressure on a nerve that hits the shoulder so a lot of people complain of what they call shoulder pain and It can be quite extremely uncomfortable. 
Hi still have a bit of the CO2 in my system which is working it's way out other than that my incision sites are sore, my ab muscles are bit sore but it's not been too bad I still have the Steri-Strips on my incision site so I haven't seen them yet but they are quite small once they've come off I will maybe share what it looks like if you guys are brave enough LOL
That's all for now for me I have just spent most the day wrapping presents and I will start cleanup and think about making dinner for the first time this weekend I will be sure to update you girls tomorrow after my appointment just so I can outline when our IVF cycle is going to start and stuff. As missed all of you very much I just been really tired and groggy & not really too much in the mood to be typing out much stuff however I have discovered voice to text so that's what I'm doing right now and it's brilliant so anyway girls I will talk to you tomorrow morning I hope all of you are well I wish you Meg success this cycle and Nat, don't worry too much about your OPK's if they arrive or not I just make sure you get a lot of baby dancing in and you will be just fine. 
Sorry to make this sort of somewhat short but I think going forward I'll have a little bit more time to be more regular with my postings and to the rest of you girls to hello and thank you so much for your concern and will be chatting soon bye!
Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Top of the evening to you ladies :)
> 
> Cd 9 here...bd'ing is in full swing...and it is nice too...the spark has been relit...lol...
> Not that it went but it got alittle robotic feeling to it these past few months....
> Let's just say I have burnt a few calories lol...which is always a bonus.:)
> 
> Opks still haven't arrived...I don't want to jinx myself but I am almost certain that the Ewcm is here and that uterus is a little tender today...hoping this is "the gear up" :thumbup:
> 
> Well anyway ladies...I hope you are all well...I am looking forward to our shopping trip tmr...altho the babysitter canceled today so we are taking Harry with us now...which isn't bad...he can join us instead...hope to be able to post a pic of us in the snow globe tomoz...

Nat! Glad to hear the 'spark' is shining bright in the bedroom! Love great romping! haha... this may be wayyyyyyy too personal, but DH and I love toys and it helps keep things really spicy... its good to get out of your comfort zone sometimes.. sizzle it up! haha.. glad to hear it

Sorry your sitter cancelled for tomorrow, I wish I could sit for you! haha.. You will have a great time anyways. Look forward to the pics...

keep BD'ing and catch that eggy! New Years BFP!!!


----------



## Petzy

@Barb - Too funny - I could definitely tell that you were voice texting haha - isn't it great? I love it! So glad to hear you got another day to overcome the surgery... you should have some timelines tomorrow that is exciting :) Cant wait to hear about it xoxoxo rest up tonight


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...ok I am going to switch to text talk now -so mind my punctuation and typos lol....
I am doing this bc I just laugh all the way through it and it's sooo much fun...:)barbs i am so glad that you are almost back on your feet now.
Hehe this text talk is quite funny.

This is great that you are now finally able to start making plans and knowing what's going to happen and when.
I am glad that your surgeon is confident that your perforated uterus is going to be okay and that all looks good up there.:thumbup:
Okay I'm going to stop using the text Speach now it's annoying to have to right all my typos lol.
I suspect my Cornish accent is hard for the text Speach to pick up.lol

Anyways I am so happy your new journey is finally on it's way.
Looking forward to your update on your apt tmr too...awe barbs this is exciting :happydance: 

Big hugs to you lovely lady.:hugs: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Heee he meg yes toys are fun...:) 
I used to sell them many moons ago...online company...but it's all shut down now...ever heard of fantasy fashion?...
That's was our site....

I do dress up sometimes...and peters favourate is mrs naughty Santa...or super bitch lol :rofl:
I almost always laugh my was throught it all tho lol

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Heee he meg yes toys are fun...:)
> I used to sell them many moons ago...online company...but it's all shut down now...ever heard of fantasy fashion?...
> That's was our site....
> 
> I do dress up sometimes...and peters favourate is mrs naughty Santa...or super bitch lol :rofl:
> I almost always laugh my was throught it all tho lol
> 
> Natalie xxx

That's right Nat, I forgot you had that business before! So you are no stranger to the fun haha... love the naughty Mrs Claus LOL....


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies! Its a snowyyyyy Tuesday around here! Brrrrr

4DPO, not much happening for another week! Booo!! lol...

Brought that gift basket into work today for my coworkers to eat.. I am done overdosing on that crap I will be sick every day if I do that!

Hope everyone has a fab day and looking forward to Barb's update


----------



## barbikins

Next year I need to spice things up too girls. IT's been crickets.
You know i've just been under so much pressure. But the pressure is 100% gone in terms of sex for procreation so maybe I can get my groove back.
But the meds I'm going to be on will produce major mood swings maybe. GAH lol

Anyway - girls I didn't go to my RE today. Will go either Thurs or Fri.
I got up & it was a lot of snow outside & first day back so I wanted to be here on time. Anyway either way I wouldn't have made it b/c traffic was horrendous & took us twice or three times as long to get to work today!
Anyway it's not like I"m missing out on anything if I wait until the week's end.

How's everyone? xo


----------



## Petzy

@ Barb you are right re sex for procreation.... you don't have that pressure, so really, it is only about when the mood strikes you! It may be worth putting some emotional investment into that loveee bank for you and Nathan :D I bet it will do you both some good hehe.. perhaps some holiday inspiration? after a few cocktails? oops!

And you are right about your RE Appt... You can wait till end of week too whatever works! Whoop Whoop! Cant wait till they start stabbing you with drugs! Weeeee xx

3 hours left in the work day lol... who is counting?? I have to do another interview today.. hate them! oh well...


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...hate to fly by and run...but I am totally exhausted.:) 
I didn't get to sleep till gone 4am this morning..and then I was up again at 7.30 ....so I was beat before it began.oooops....
But however the day went on to be great...we didn't unfortunately get to do the snow globe picture...the air pump was not working and they had engineers on the job when we got there...
So we hope to maybe get it done next Monday instead....
But I still managed to have a laugh with all the Xmas Statues...and I got Peter to take my picture with a few lol...
Here's one...I am straddling a solider :rofl: 
The looks I got was priceless but hay what's a lil fun with out trying eh.:) 
So anyways...here's one to have a giggle at...(I am actually quite the shy person so for me to do this in the middle of hundreds of people was brave of me lol) 

Hope you ladies are all good and well....I plan to get my tired butt to bed very very soon.
Will try to catch up again tmr morning...or maybe after I have come back from Harry's nursary- he's got his first Xmas party tmr..soooo cute.

Natalie xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

LOL nice photos, Nat.
Love you & Santa & you & the nut cracker ;)
I should go get some fun Santa photos!

How are you ladies? I'm going to catch up now from this AM.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> @ Barb you are right re sex for procreation.... you don't have that pressure, so really, it is only about when the mood strikes you! It may be worth putting some emotional investment into that loveee bank for you and Nathan :D I bet it will do you both some good hehe.. perhaps some holiday inspiration? after a few cocktails? oops!
> 
> And you are right about your RE Appt... You can wait till end of week too whatever works! Whoop Whoop! Cant wait till they start stabbing you with drugs! Weeeee xx
> 
> 3 hours left in the work day lol... who is counting?? I have to do another interview today.. hate them! oh well...

Yeah I'll get back to it. I can't have sex at all yet until my bleeding stops though. So maybe by Christmas or so? I know we gotta get back in the groove. No doubt. But this sort of stress in life just takes over & kills my mood entirely!

Anyway so things are a bit funny here at work with Cash Flow right before Christmas & I am not even certain now we're going to get our Christmas Bonus. At least maybe not until the new year? And we're counting on our bonus to pay for IVF. So I have a feeling I will have to wait a bit longer even :( *sniff*. Ugh this sucks!!!!

Yeah I"m counting down the hours. Less than half of an hour! But Nathan works late most of the time so I will be here after 5pm as per usual.
At least one good news - finished my Christmas Shopping! WAHOOO!


Interview? A job for you or you are doing an interview for your company?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL nice photos, Nat.
> Love you & Santa & you & the nut cracker ;)
> I should go get some fun Santa photos!
> 
> How are you ladies? I'm going to catch up now from this AM.

LOL!! Nat that pic is awesome! You look hot by the way, if you don't mind me saying haha.... love that hot blonde hair! I bet Pete does too!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yeah I'll get back to it. I can't have sex at all yet until my bleeding stops though. So maybe by Christmas or so? I know we gotta get back in the groove. No doubt. But this sort of stress in life just takes over & kills my mood entirely!
> 
> Anyway so things are a bit funny here at work with Cash Flow right before Christmas & I am not even certain now we're going to get our Christmas Bonus. At least maybe not until the new year? And we're counting on our bonus to pay for IVF. So I have a feeling I will have to wait a bit longer even :( *sniff*. Ugh this sucks!!!!
> 
> Yeah I"m counting down the hours. Less than half of an hour! But Nathan works late most of the time so I will be here after 5pm as per usual.
> At least one good news - finished my Christmas Shopping! WAHOOO!
> 
> Interview? A job for you or you are doing an interview for your company?

Barb:

Totally understandable about the sex thing.. wait until its kosher and then see what your feelings are on spicing things up.. I can always contribute to that discussion if you ever want a real TMI talk haha!

That's too bad about your bonuses... I really hope it comes through despite how it looks now... I am not lucky enough to get any kind of a bonus at work ughhhhh its only been 7.5 years! My hubby gets year end bonuses based on sales though and its usually a good one thankfully...

No I mean I am conducting an interview lol I should have been more clear..

My in laws come home from Florida today for a few weeks for xmas.. will be nice to see them after several months of a quiet house! and their puppy too!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been totally MIA finally got my Wifi back and still have a ton to unpacking just wanted to say Hello Ladies!!!

8dpo and I'm in a Mood today kinda thinking AF will show w this Mood I'm in :nope:

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Petzy

Sis - I hope you are doing better today... glad to hear you got WIFI back! hehe... And 8dpo is far too early to count yourself out! FX for you hun xo

Hellooooo ladies, it is a snowy and cold Wednesday... but I have a nice hot decaf on my desk to help with that lol...

Last night my inlaws came home from Florida... I said welcome back to snowy cold hell haha...

5DPO for me - boringggggggggggg lol

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Sis, welcome back!

Hey Meg - what did you guys do last night? Did you go out to dinner?
Yeah it's a cold one today :(
It was Naiomi's 9th birthday yesterday but her mom had her this year so we are seeing her tonight. We will take her out for dinner, back to the house for some cake & presents. It's always really long days when we have to pick her up so I recon it'll be a late night. 
Tomorrow I have acupuncture (ahhhhh...) and then one more day of work until Xmas holiday's! FOR TWO WEEKS! YEAH!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll get back to it. I can't have sex at all yet until my bleeding stops though. So maybe by Christmas or so? I know we gotta get back in the groove. No doubt. But this sort of stress in life just takes over & kills my mood entirely!
> 
> Anyway so things are a bit funny here at work with Cash Flow right before Christmas & I am not even certain now we're going to get our Christmas Bonus. At least maybe not until the new year? And we're counting on our bonus to pay for IVF. So I have a feeling I will have to wait a bit longer even :( *sniff*. Ugh this sucks!!!!
> 
> Yeah I"m counting down the hours. Less than half of an hour! But Nathan works late most of the time so I will be here after 5pm as per usual.
> At least one good news - finished my Christmas Shopping! WAHOOO!
> 
> Interview? A job for you or you are doing an interview for your company?
> 
> Barb:
> 
> Totally understandable about the sex thing.. wait until its kosher and then see what your feelings are on spicing things up.. I can always contribute to that discussion if you ever want a real TMI talk haha!
> 
> That's too bad about your bonuses... I really hope it comes through despite how it looks now... I am not lucky enough to get any kind of a bonus at work ughhhhh its only been 7.5 years! My hubby gets year end bonuses based on sales though and its usually a good one thankfully...
> 
> No I mean I am conducting an interview lol I should have been more clear..
> 
> My in laws come home from Florida today for a few weeks for xmas.. will be nice to see them after several months of a quiet house! and their puppy too!Click to expand...

OK I'll defo consult you! See what people are up to these days lol
I've not incorporated toys or anything. We've always had a great sex life. But after Aida, it's not been so awesome. It's been a stressful 2.5 years in general. Anyway it's kinda boring in general too. Not much effort put into it...blah blah blah. Maybe a spice up is what's needed!

Bonus is well, a Bonus! BUt we get one every year so I just expected it.
i actually at one point in the middle of the night started stressing over it. Because we have no money to do it on our own right now. And man - to have to keep waiting? I felt like I was going to get really upset. So I forced myself to get back to sleep. BUT it' bothers me.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Sis, welcome back!
> 
> Hey Meg - what did you guys do last night? Did you go out to dinner?
> Yeah it's a cold one today :(
> It was Naiomi's 9th birthday yesterday but her mom had her this year so we are seeing her tonight. We will take her out for dinner, back to the house for some cake & presents. It's always really long days when we have to pick her up so I recon it'll be a late night.
> Tomorrow I have acupuncture (ahhhhh...) and then one more day of work until Xmas holiday's! FOR TWO WEEKS! YEAH!!!!

We went to Swiss Chalet for dinner lol... it was delicious as usual haha

That's fun about Naomi's birthday! where will you go for dinner?

Enjoy acupuncture tomorrow, nice way to lead into the holidays! I am excited too.. Friday we are done around noon because then we have a big Christmas luncheon that we are having catered, so its a half day basically. I will have to come in one day over the holidays likely for reception coverage but we will see... its always dead then so not a big deal.

I hear you re the money stress... see where the chips fall once you know what's going on for sure. I would be really annoyed too if it has to be delayed a bit. lets hope not. You've waited enough!


----------



## Petzy

Wow 2 or three girls on my Miscarriage support thread have their early BFP's - its a lucky thread! lol Hope some of that rubs off on me. I am in a pact with one of them not to test until 11DPO so I am holding myself to that.


----------



## barbikins

Swiss Chalet is yum! I love their ribs :)
We are going to take N to a resto near our house. Very reliable, yummy food.
She loves it there so it's a win/win.

Yeah I'm upset if we don't get our bonus. I have some money saved but not much. And if we had to wait, we'd probably have to wait until spring of 2014 to get the cash together. All I do is WAIT! I'm so over it. 
I hope it all works out. We got some good cash word from the boss today so perhaps bonuses will go out this week. I really hope so. I never wanted it badly enough until now. I have to see my RE tmr or Friday but I feel like I don't wanna go & be told how early I can start IVF when I don't even have the funds to do it :(
BLURG!!!!

Your Friday sounds great! That's really nice. Even if you hate where you work :)
How long are you off? Just next week?

I really hope you get your bfp very soon. Like this month. 
When is 11dpo?


----------



## barbikins

do you girls still chat on my original forum?
i ended up unsubscribing.
whats the vibe these days?


----------



## barbikins

Nat, hunnie, where are you?! :)
Miss you!

So I realized a big reason I ditched BCP.
I feel every so slightly queasy & it's been like this for a few days.
Blurg.


----------



## Petzy

@Barb - 11DPO is on Xmas Eve.. the 24th. We will see what it brings...

As for the girls on the original forum - I will pop in like twice a week or less and its all the same so far it seems.. no BFP's and people gearing up to start testing soon. Same old. Not missing anything... I stick with this one and my M/C one. No time for others!

I am off until January 2nd :D

I hope that bonus comes through Barb, sounds promising :)


----------



## barbikins

HAH thanks for the heads up :)
I like our new thread :)

Oh Christmas Eve eh? Last time was your Anniversary. Funny how that lines up!
It would be totally amaze-balls if you got a bfp. Nice Christmas gift!

I hope so too. There were some turn of events. I just don't want to wait ANY longer than I need to. YOU know? I'm so done WAITING.


----------



## natjenson

:hi: ladies.:) 

Oh gawsh I been sooo busy the past couple of days...
ABSOLUTLEY run off my feet,so very tired.but I'm ok :) 

Barbs...I hope you DO get that Xmas bonus..big fingers crossed for you Hun.:thumbup: 

Meg...wowzers ...you have a lucky thread eh...may just have to pop my head in and grab me some of that luck then lol...
Congratulations. To the ladies on there.:) 
Your week sounds good with the family staying...lits of wine to drink up hehe..:) 

Yaye..sis welcome back ...glad your ok...:) 
You still got a best part of a week to go yet Hun...hand on in there dear...:flower:

Well afm...apart from run shattered off my feet...it's cd 11 now...opks are quite dull :( ...looks like a slooooow cycle again.oh well.
I'm sat here right now with a lil man with a high temp...his back teeth are playing him up.shame...looks like a semi sleepless night keeping him dosed up with the calpol.

Missed you all me petals...I HAVE to try and get some shut eye now whilst lil man drifts in and out of sleep..this is going to be a loooooong night ..I can just tell lol...
Hope to update better tmr...

Loves y'all....:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all YAY i'm moved house (boxes still everywhere) but broadband now on yay back to civilisation!! 

Sis did you move house too? i seemed to have missed that - hope it went well!!

Barbs so sorry to hear about xmas bonus uncertanty :( that sucks!!! fx they do pay out and u don't have to wait!!! I can't imagine how you must be feeling life can be so damn cruel at times ((((((hugs)))))) 

Nat sorry to hear your lil man is unwell its really hard seeing them struggle :( ugh cd11 at least time is passing nearing 0 time hopefully! 

Meg gosh that does sound like a lucky thread! lets hope it rubs off over here! esp for you ladies - i can't complain yet ;) ut i can moan that my body misbehaves...really weird actually as ive been told i don't ovulate without meds and i'm not taking them till wednesday but i got a breif pos opk CD14 then neg again and no temp rise but they are going darker again so maybe just maybe my body may do it....i think this is wishful thinking on my behalf!!! but i can hope. also d everyother day just incase hahaha! 

Hi to everyone else :) xx


----------



## barbikins

Hello Nat!!! You go be with your little man. We'll survive. But we miss you!
Don't worry about your OPK...it'll turn positive!

I hope bonus works out too. I have one more work day to find out. Although doesn't mean it can't happen in January but just means more delays. And more time that I"ll be on the pill :(

Nimbec, thanks hun :) And congrats on your move :) xoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

How are my girls?

Soooo glad its almost Friday!

I just ate lunch and a big piece of cake lol oops! tis the season.... 6DPO and nada going on here..

Started my progesterone today. I am supposed to start it on CD21 but since I got my positive OPK 3 days early, I started progesterone 3 days early... does that make sense?

Nat - Any luck with the OPK's yet? Don't stress! You have longer cycles hun xx :)

xx


----------



## barbikins

Cake is good! I had cake last night :)

Yep your Progesterone makes sense. It's like what, 2 or 3 days after Ovulation?
Day 21 isn't going to work out every cycle. Woman's cycles aren't always on the clock. I only predict my periods b/c I knew when I ovulated. And some times its 30, 31, 32, 33 days. Some times 29! WHOA!

Anyway :)


----------



## barbikins

Acupuncture tonight! Whop!
I got my nails done today & took the dog to the park.
Yeah I'm really working hard today, girls ;)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Cake is good! I had cake last night :)
> 
> Yep your Progesterone makes sense. It's like what, 2 or 3 days after Ovulation?
> Day 21 isn't going to work out every cycle. Woman's cycles aren't always on the clock. I only predict my periods b/c I knew when I ovulated. And some times its 30, 31, 32, 33 days. Some times 29! WHOA!
> 
> Anyway :)

No its about 6-7 days post O actually... that's when you start it. So I waited the same amount of time post O as last cycle...

I have no idea when I O, so I always count 1DPO as two days post positive OPK since you taught me that haha:flower:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Acupuncture tonight! Whop!
> I got my nails done today & took the dog to the park.
> Yeah I'm really working hard today, girls ;)

lol are you off?? or was this on your lunch break?

I need to get my nails done tomorrow or Saturday for sure...


----------



## barbikins

that was my extended lunch break :) LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> that was my extended lunch break :) LOL

haha, I like how you roll, Barb!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Girls :flower:

Cake yum yum yum yum oooooh i could soooo demolish cake right now lol!

It makes sense to start the progesterone at the correct day hun.

Barbs thats interesting that you count 1dpo as 2 days after last pos opk...i didn't know that! I used to just go off first neg day. or temps of course ;) 

As for me boring CD18 no pos OPK apart from a breif one on CD 14 for literally an hour lol! no ov as temps remain stable :( looks like i'll be needing the drugs after all! Having said that there is a bit of hope - i was a late 0 er even on clomid sometimes CD20 so i'm not giving up my tiny bit of unrealistic hope yet! and we are BD everyother day just incase lol lol 

House is nearly sorted! 

So what are u all doing for xmas? We are having morming on our own with harrison then heading to jons mums for xmas dinner! x


----------



## Petzy

Hi Becky! So glad the house is almost in order; that's awesome! :D Must be a relief!

Sounds like you have a lovely xmas planned... Christmas morning, DH and I are going over to my mums for breakfast with just my siblings. Then Christmas evening I am hosting my DH's family. Then boxing day back to my mums with my mums whole side of the family. Should be busy but a fun two days. I love the food and wine so I am good! haha.. and hey, if I get an Xmas eve BFP, even better :)

Becky, if you had a positive OPK on CD14, is it possible you did O? I trust you know your body though... are you planning to start clomid next cycle?

xo


----------



## Petzy

We have work xmas party today.. we are doing in on another floor in our building with more space... having an xmas catered lunch feast. I am hungry already!!!


----------



## barbikins

I roll like I'm Queen of the Shite. :)

Hey Becky!! That's the standard measure for marking past ovulation if you're only using OPKs. You'll never really know unless you're temping or doing ultrasounds/blood work. So yeah if you have a surge one day, you'll likely Ovulate the next day so then the second day you are 1dpo. Some woman ovulate two days after the surge even. But anyway it's just a marker. The instructions on using OPK is also not to keep testing once you get a positive. It gets too confusing & some woman, the surge shows on the OPK for days. It's also thought that you can get a surge but there's a delay from when you really surged & when it shows on your OPK. So it's just too many variables. 
Oh wow, I've read way too much about OPKs lol
Sorry I think I missed some thing, you have to take meds. What meds are you taking this cycle?

BTW I've decided to take the 'one day at a time' approach with IVF & not read the shit out of it! I don't want to have a University in IVFs lol. 

So I went to see my RE today. Good times! LOL
So I'm going to stop my BCP on Sunday December 29th. I'll get my period & then will need to go in on CD2 or CD3 but no later than January 3rd. I will go in for ultrasound/bloods & start Gonal-F....I thought it was Lupron. Maybe he changed that. Anyway, that'll be for 12 days & he said transfer to occur on/around January 20th. I had to put a deposit down today for $4K for the drugs. They deduct off this deposit & refund me if there's money left over. Then at the END I can get a recipt for my insurance company. Wow was that a shock. I wasn't expecting to have to put a deposit down. I thought I could pay as I go. So strange. Anyway.
Then the $4200 is due on January 3rd for IVF. However if we need to, we can do a payment plan over the course of 4 months & we don't have to wait until it's all paid off. My doctor says first its getting me pregnant, payment is secondary to them. Wow - SO NICE! SO incase we dont get bonus before January we can deal with the payment plan.

Wow - YAY! I'm getting excited :)

HAHA & the weird thing was he showed me photos of both of my falopian tubes. That was so werid but cool. Anyway the dye they used, stayed in my tubes. It was not good. He said one was more damaged than the other but he made the executive decision to remove both. And may as well. I want the IVF w/the 2K government subsidy.

Enjoy your Christmas parties!!! xo


----------



## Petzy

Barb I am sooooooooooooo excited for you! I am so glad you were given all that info today and the plan is in Motion!

And how great that they have a payment plan! Must have been nice to hear those words from the doctor about pregnancy coming first.

So if the transfer occurs around the 20th, when will you know about how round 1 went? I know you said you are more hopeful for round 2 because you will be getting used to the medication, but I am still crossing everything for a nice round one surprise lol :D

Crazy about your tubes, but if you are now qualified for the government subsidy that is good :D

What an awesome update today! xxx

PS - LOL @ your comment about IVF University... I feel the same.. I don't want to know anymore either! I have enough knowledge and just want to get pregnant haha


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.....phew I am sooooo ker-plonkerised...
I have been run off my feet I forget what my name is...haha...MUG! Lol...

Anyways....cd13 here...opk is almost positive...recon I may have it tonight/tmr....:) very happy with that...we been bd'ing but it's bee kind of uncomfortable bc I have a yi....gah!.....and it's hit like a worm on a hook!....killer vag is in town :rofl:
So I'm using the VAGISIL at the moment...but once I am 1dpo I shall ring the doctors and ask for the "slandered" to be scripted for me.
Am affraid to take it right now as I worrie it would affect the o day.

Anyways enough about me....:) 

Barbs.:wohoo: that's great news about the payment plan....I bet you feel a whole weight off your shoulders now.:) 
So you say $2 k government cover...is that your endurance or do you get that extra?...great if you do.:thumbup: 
Haha...got to lol at your "extended lunch break yesterday" ...that's brilliant.lol...

Meg..your Xmas sounds great,..lots of food and wine...yum.
Yaye your having a crimbo party this afternoon....who snogged the boss then....lol
There's always sombody isn't there lol...

Becky...Yaye..you moved...:happydance: 
So glad your in and settling now...
So you start the clomid this cycle or next...sorry I'm a tad confused too...
Haha...I watched "the valleys" last night....soooo funny..
I love the accent...
How is little Harrison now? I hope he is on the mend now love.
Cake!......go and get some love...eat it....fak the ed...you sooo deserve some cake...:) 

Talking of cake!.....I want some too...make have to crack open the iced Xmas cake in a min...or maybe after tonight's stew for dinner...

So today I went straight into town...bought all the family Xmas cards...then straight off to morrisons to do the big Xmas food shop....I'm telling ya...I could barley move the trolley by the time I got to the end of the store haha...I have to back in again on Sunday and finish up...tonight I plan to sit and wrapp Harry's presents once he is in bed...oh boy...today has been manic.

I am finally sat with a nice ole cuppa tea and I have to move my butt to fold washing befor the hungry monster comes home later...
Gawsh he is such a miserable buggerr lately...I could slap a smile on him and he'd still look grumpy.lol

Anyways lady's....I will be back on again later...meg...I wanna see some drunk text hahahaha...

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

So here I am ...sitting down...enjoying my tea break...just a pic to say hello ladies.:). :thumbup:

Oh sis...I almost for you lol...lhow are you coming along there?...how's the unpacking coming along?...
Hope you are well my dear.:flower:

Natalie xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Grrrr upside down! :dohh: lol


----------



## barbikins

Well if I do the transfer say on the 20th, then preggo test two weeks later. 
So there is still a TWW. Which surprises me it's two weeks because if implantation usually is 6-12 days after ovulation normally, well - there is no traveling for the embryo when you do IVF. It gets put where it needs to be! So I'm a bit surprised by the time lines. Although now to think about it, its probably because I get the HSG shot again. So that has to leave my system too. I dunno. You bet your ass I'm goign to get IC's & test that sucker out! 
Well there's a good chance I can get pregnant on our first cycle. It's not as if it's super low or anything but a lot of times it's a bit of an experimental phase with the drugs & how my body will react to them. I'm just hoping we get a 'first time charm' & just move forward with our lives. That'd be so nice. I am excited & really nervous that it wont work.

Gah, Sorry Nat for the YI...they are retched. I went through a phase of getting them a lot & it was awful. However once I was off the pill, the infection also went away! Go figure.
I get $2K knocked off the IVF cost so we pay $4200 instead of $6200. PLUS drugs & those drugs are covered under our plan.
Nat, you're so pretty :) HELLO!!! I'll post some Xmas photos some time.
I'll email them to you however.

xo


----------



## natjenson

Awe thankyou barbs :blush: lol....

Ahhh right I get it now.:re the $2k...that makes a whole lot of sense now.:thumbup: 

Yaye Xmas photos...shortly after that one of me earlier I had thee biggest hot flush...I thought I had a semi transportation to the Bahamas...I almost passed out.
How strange eh lol.

So ladies....guess what?......it got it!....my positive opk has arrived! :wohoo: 
I have ZERO o pains tho...I wonder if they are yet to set in and I caught my surge very early ...who knows.lol
I don't care tho as long as it IS o.:) 

So meg...you gone pretty quite love...drunk? Lol....or just done in by the LOOONG week and party at work...
I'd really love to see what you are like drunk..I have a feeling you are a BLAST!...lol...
But I bet you can be a wee bit feisty too if rubbed up the wrong way too teehee...
Here women drink...lambrini.....CHEAP ass white wine...it's called female petrol lol...it turns some really normally nice lady's into crazy satan.pmsl...I can't stand the taste myself but I have witnessed this oh too many times...it can be funny but can turn slightly scary in a split second lol...
Bacardi makes me "scary lady" lol...
I can have one...but no more...we'll I'm ok...but if somebody acts like a dickhead I will usually be the first to point this out in my uncharecteristic way lol...
Anything else I am fine...I get told I am funny when drunk.lol...
Haha look at me have a whole convo over a drink..can yu tell I am gagging for one.lol...may have to have a sneaky one when pete goes to bed tmr night...oooops :) 

Well I was supposed to be wrapping pressies about now...but I cannot move...I'm sooo done in...my bones actually ache...so I am almost close to flaking out on the sofa...lol

So ladies...what are we up to is weekend...it's officially the Xmas weekend...exciting eh...

Sis...you must be close to 14 dpo by now...have you tested love?...
I hope it's bfp Alishuss :) 

Well see you all tmr me petals...:flower: 

Nighty night...:sleep: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm alive Nat still trying to get this house together :( been laying new floor in my room past few days finally done w that :happydance:

I'm 11dpo and temps have been down past few days so we will see what Tom brings!!

GL ladies!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 
Here is this mornings opk.:happydance: 

Strange tho...bc I'm have very mild o pains and I had a temp rise this morning....yesterday mornings opk was negative so I didn't miss my surge...think I may be double o-ing...wohoo....

Hope you are having a great weekend :flower: 
Sis good luck love.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies! 

Barbs YAY!!!! amazing news you must be so excited now and what a lovely thing for the doctor to say makes it all so much easier!! When i was starting the IVF (found out i was preg the day b4) I was going to be using Gonal F hun. You must be so pleased to have a time frame and i pray u are one of the ones who gets preggy 1st time :) 

Nat wowsers great OPK and yay if its double 0...twice the chance lol! Sorry about the other problem...there is 1 antibiotic they can give that has no effect on 0 or pregnancy from what i remember...so maybe worth a quick doc visit - or go anyway so u have it ready to take! Hopefully you'll need the one i'm talking about as you'll have your BFP! Harrison is much better thanks a scary scary time tho - i hate seeing him so poorly and i felt so helpless :( 

Sis fx temps go back up and i know how u feel crazy with house moving so close to xmas!! 

Sorry to have confused everyone....We discovered pre harrison that my body does mini LH surges (so could show a pos opk breifly) but does not actually ovulate on its own without medication ie it doesn't release an egg (clomid or there was another drug it slips my mind a second) We where all hoping that having Harrison would have given my body a royal kick up the arse and started it working....nope unfortunately not. I had tests for a few months showing no ovulation but then last month I had a glimmer of hope as the blood test result that shows indication of ov came up as borderline. So i guess I was rather naively hoping or should i say wishful thinking that my body would 0 this cycle on its own.....i know i was kidding myself but hey a girl can hope! So I have the Clomid ready to start in Jan (i'm due AF on my fecking wedding day :( ) so will start next cycle - I would have started this cycle but as you girls may remember it makes me super emotional and i turn into a psycho crazy bitch lol - not good before my wedding LOL LOL!! 

hope i've managed to explain.

OH & I had our first night away together without Harrison last night it was LOVELY but i missed him like crazy!! Any suggestions on a low cost Honeymoon for about 4days ... i can't face leaving him for longer :wacko: Bearing in mind i'm in the UK 

Hope everyone's ok?!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Becky :) 

I hear the Cotswolds is amaizballs if your looking for a quiet romantic honeymoon...if it's activitys and adventure your looking for your already in the right place :) Wales...my future sil went there only a few months ago...I forget the actually plavpce name but I shall find out....anyways they LOVED it....
They did water skiing- hiking- swimming- rowing/sailing in the lakes...They had sooo much to do none of them wanted to leave lol...
I also here that the Canary Islands is great too...my cousin just came back for there and the weather should be good till atleast end of January...

I TOTALLY get how it feels to leave your bubba...it unsettling isn't it..li felt guilty too :( ...but over time it's gets easier...not much tho lol...
Soo soo glad Harrison is on the mend now love...phew scary stuff eh.:hugs: 

Becky I really hope the clomid is the magic medicine for you in January.
My birthday is just 3 days after your wedding...:) 
January is an exciting month for us all eh.:happydance: 

Come onnnn 2014 ....I'm sooo eager to bring you in.:) lol

Well my love ...you take care ok...and you have a great Xmas too...I hear the uk is in for 100 days of snow...not sure where yet tho lol...
Oh and you must post pics of you in your wedding dress..l bet you will look spectacular.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Nat such kind words :) and thanks for the suggestions :) I will look into the cotswolds they are lovely!! oooh your Birthday are you planning anything nice? a BFP would be a great pressy xx


----------



## natjenson

Oh it really would...but thing is...it's a birthday I am not too excited about..it marks a year exactly that I lost my baby.:( ...and I test on my birthday...if it's a bfn...it's a double whammy shit cracker in my face lol..

But cay cera cera...what will be will be.

I am also praying I do not get my MRI apt on my birthday too..l(typical - it will work out like That for me) ...I don't want to be anywhere near the hospital for the same reasons...

:dohh: 


But positive thinking is my plan for this cycle...it has worked so far so I must remain on the same path!.:) 
So good good good things are bound...Yaye :happydance: 

Now I am in thinking mode...may I suggest edinbourough ....ohhh such a lovely city..
And it's great in the winter to visit too...and the shopping up there is brilliant.:thumbup: 

Il keep thinking of nice places for you and put them put there lol..

Gah! Match of the day is on...oh is crashing out on the sofa with the remote firmly in his hand...I got to sit here and whatch this shite!.lol...

May just go to bed hehe...

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Oh Nat i'm so sorry what a shitty time for you! I PRAY ITS TURNED AROUND AND HAS GOOD MEMORIES for you - you definately deserve it!!!!!!!! 

Thanks for suggestions i'm looking into them all xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone !

Hope you are all doing great. 

Becky - I hope Harrison is much better now! And thanks for explaining re your LH surge now I understand. FX for you next month when you are back on clomid. So exciting about your honeymoon. I am not a mother but my best advice about leaving the baby is that he needs you happy and well rested! And it's really healthy for you and DH to have that time together alone. Happy marriage happy babies right ?? So exciting for you :)

Nat - how's that OPK coming ??? And yes I am a lovely drunk you are right !! Haha. I had a bit too much wine last night and chugged two bottles of Gatorade before bed which saved me lol. Hate when I have a glass to many. I am good lately though. Done with hangovers and all that jazz. My body isn't the same as it once was !! Haha. 

Barb - how is the ice storm where you are ? 

We have had no power since last night. There are trees down on our street! Huge ones !! I really hope my turkey doesn't thaw I will be so pissed that was not cheap !! Lol 

Thank goodness for gas stove and fireplace so I can still eat and keep warm. DH is still asleep lol. Ahhhhhh I want my power back! I am on my phone and as soon as it dies I'm screwed. I also need to take DH to the walk in clinic today for an ear infection poor guy. Hope this ends soon.


----------



## nimbec

Hiya hun its xmas so a drunken state is most definately aloud ;) i know what u mean about hangovers tho i HATE them these days!! 

I'm looking forward to the honeymoon....once we actually book it haha lol we will be honeymooning in our new house at this rate lol! 

So sorry you have no power that is really bad - fx your turkey stays frozen and they get power back to you ASAP!!! Our boiler broke a couple of days ago so we have been a bit cold here - zero degrees and snow not the right time for a dodgey boiler!! plug in ratiators to the rescue. Really hope they get it back for u soon!! hope your OH gets the antibiotics and is better for xmas or you maybe eating a LOT of turkey ;) xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.:) 

Oh gawsh...storms all round...
Becky how are you holding up in this terrible storm...it's wayyyy worse than the hurricane we were told to expect last month isn't it...I'm scard to go out - but I have to.gah!
You keep safe ok:) 

Meg barbs...wow ice storm...I hope you are both ok...:flower:

Barbs...I'm a little worried...are you ok...has your power gone out too?...I hope you are ok.:) 

So it's test day tmr meg...:) 
How are you feeling about this cycle?...any symptoms?....I am praying for your bfp tmr.:thumbup: 

Right ladies...I'm having a very confusing time of things...my temps have let me down this month...I'm worried that I even o'd at all...:nope:
My opk went positive VERY quickly and then faded out VERY quickly...my temps went up but not nowhere near the usual temp rate I usually have...now ff is putting me at 3dpo.-which I'm not!....I'd say more a round 1/2 dpo....

We only bd...twice before positive opk...on possy opk and day after...I hope that's enough coverage.
But hay like they say..."it only takes the once". - if only this were true eh.lol
Anyways...so with my calculations...I am testing on New Year's Eve...that makes me 11dpo according to ff...
I'm kinda glad that it hasn't worked out for my b-day for testing day what with the mc last January.:( 
But still New Year's Eve is when it all started to happen.:( 
Last night I laid and tried to convince myself...I AM PREGNANT!....I tried to connect with "that" feeling......
Positive all the way from here on in...altho I am dreading my "11dpo" melt down lol...

Gawsh ladies...it's Xmas Eve TOMORROW!....it's here already!...
Where oh where has this whole year gone?.....crazy.
We will all be bumpalishus next year...we will be complaining of swollen ankles...sore lady bits and harping on about our favourite cravings teehee...

So I went on a cheese shopping mission yesterday lol....and I found some royal Canadian mature cheddar...you KNOW I bought me some of that.so I have a little piece of your land right here with me this Xmas...and oh boy it's a stinky one lol...I will love slicing it up onto my crackers...lol...
My fridge is jammed full of cheese this Xmas..Peter opend the fridge last night and shouted out to me,..."facking hell nat!....enough cheese?" Bahahahahahahaha...

Anyways I hope to be back on again later..li hope you all stay safe in this awfull weather we are having...take care me beauty's...:) 

Natalie xxx

P.s....meg I hope hubby gets well soon love...poor thing...ear infections are a royal pain in the ass...or shall I say ear. Lol...anyways I hope he feels better today love :flower:


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat!

I am alive haha... we didnt have power for over 24 hours and is SUCKED. COuldnt cook or shower... thank goodness for gas fireplaces..... we were warm enough I suppose.

It could have been 3-4 days they said so I guess we got lucky... 

Poor DH is really suffering with his ear..but we went to walk in clinic yesterday and got him Amoxicillin.. hopefully it kicks in very soon to give him some relief.. poor guy.

Yes! Tomorrow is test day, I am sorry to say I am not optimistic and fully expect a BFN. I dont know why but I feel it in my gut... hey, if I am wrong, thats great, BUt I dont expect to be. URGH! lol WE will see I guess. I think my reason for hesitation comes from the fact that I got my positive several days earlier than usual, and now I dont trust that I O'd, or how many DPO I am, so i feel like its all lost . I know that might sound ridiculous but its true! lol So if its BFN tomorrow I will take one more on Xmas day and if BFN again I will stop my progesterone because I am sure I can trust the FRER on 11 and 12 DPO...

How is everyone? Barb I dont think you guys lost power in TO, but maybe I am wrong... it was BAD here... power lines down and trees down everywhere.. scary stuff. My street is a MESS. I put all my food outside yesterday so now I need to bring it all back in... I am halfway done but had to go to work lol.. last day before official holidays for awhile... Ugh I need it!!

Nat - when is the MRI happening? Im sorry I think I missed your post... I hear you on the OPK confusion but sometimes we only see a short surge! Thats why we need to test twice a day, because we can so easily miss that possy! If you got a possy, then that was it, and it sounds like you have good coverage :) Welcome to the 2ww! It should fly by with xmas busy-ness :D PS love the note about the smelly canadian cheese... I love cheese!! But I am sooo picky about which ones lol...

Had my preggy friend and her DH for dinner on Sat night.. she is 31 weeks can you believe it? hard to believe I was almost there myself... wowzers! Shes having a rough time with discomfort, sickness, etc, i feel for her... 

How is everyone else?

xo


----------



## natjenson

Hiya meg...sorry I havnt replied yet love....but I'm just dying to hear about your test this morning...how did it go?.....sooo exciting :wohoo: 

Good luck love.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

I'm still sitting on the bathroom floor........too afraid to even move. 

Thank god I bought two so I can do progression tomorrow. 

I'm in shock. So scared at the same time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Petzy

It darkened a little. It was after a 3 hour hold caused had to pee in the night lol

Thank god stores are open today so I can buy more lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Holly cowzers!......MEG ,!!!......yippeee...:happydance: :wohoo: 

OMG,...meg I sooo happy for you ....

Now- don't be affraid Hun...this is it!...third time lucky ok!..:) 
I get why you will be affraid I would be too...you got this Hun.:) 

Facking hell I am dancing around here lol...Yaye :happydance: 

Loves ya meg...you da girl! Lol

Natalie xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Awe meg! I knew it lol..:) 

When. You say "I'm not optimistic" it's seems to be the trick hehe...
I'm over the moon here....so is it a digi in hubby's stocking in the morning then.....

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Haha no. I told him and he was like ahhh this emotional roller coaster begins again lol. Yup! Fack......

Oh Nat. What do I do now lol


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Haha no. I told him and he was like ahhh this emotional roller coaster begins again lol. Yup! Fack......
> 
> Oh Nat. What do I do now lol

:flower: well my guess is you are scared...you probably don't know what feeling to let take over you...excited nervous...

TOTALLY. Normall and understandable Hun ok.given what you have been through latley I would be exactly the same...I'd still be affraid even tho my mc was a year ago (almost) now.
Honestly meg...I think you should just go about about Xmas the way you intended...minus a few too many lol...have some- sure.:thumbup:
I would phone through to your clinic...or is there an email you can send a msg to one of the fs...
I get they are probably closed for the holidays...I think I saw on 6dpo that it's closed till the 2nd right...well Hun see what the next few tests say and go from there...
But third time lucky - for sure here :) ...

Hubby is most likely happy but affraid too yeah...

Keep taking your progesterone and take things a tad easy on your self...and try not to beat yourself up with expecting the worst.:hugs:

Gawsh meg I bet you were shaking when you saw that second line.:hugs:

If it was me right now...I would sooo have a nice small glass of wine and get my feet up on the sofa and chill...let the feeling sink in a little.
And keep telling myself...this is going to be ok is time...:thumbup:

I'm here to talk love if you need to ok.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Love you Nat that was a great message. Thank you. I going to try to relax and be good to myself. I'm not really worried about DH. You are right it's just fear and he will be just fine if this progresses well lol 

Going to fake a migraine I think. My mom knows I've been having bad ones lately so I could just say that maybe ahhh


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Love you Nat that was a great message. Thank you. I going to try to relax and be good to myself. I'm not really worried about DH. You are right it's just fear and he will be just fine if this progresses well lol
> 
> Going to fake a migraine I think. My mom knows I've been having bad ones lately so I could just say that maybe ahhh

RE: migraine ...good idea:thumbup:...:) 
Head ache is always a good idea..lol...sept it sux ass when we ACTUALLY have one tho :( lol...

Get them marigolds on when you handle that turkey tmr love ok...raw meat in the first tri is a no no..:thumbup:

Ahhhh meg I hope I can join you this time...this time it will THIS nat (the optimistic and jolly one lol) that could be bump buddies with you.:thumbup:

See I told ya 2014 will be a good year for us...September baby...woohoo...summer baby...lots of cutie threads coming right up :) 

So hope you don't mind me asking but what was your bd'ing outlay this cycle...?....

May have to try it next cycle if it's a bfn.:thumbup: :) 
Your certainly doing somthing right.:thumbup:

Now go and get your headache face on lol...

Natalie xxx xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat. Ok so remember I got my pos OPK early this month on CD11 (usually 14/15). We BD on cd's 4,5,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,19,22. So there was a LOT of bding leading up to and after the OPK.

I sooooo hope you can join me love! And Barb and the other fab ladies on here !


----------



## Petzy

So I was counting my progesterone, and I realized that I didn't have enough to last me until I get to go to the clinic in January! So I called the pharmacy that I know is associated with my clinic, I told them look I just found out that I'm pregnant and I don't have enough pills! So she said that they normally need the nurses to sign off but that she would do it for me today under the circumstances. So I went and picked that up just now! And I feel better about that. Without anyone telling me to stop I'm going to keep taking them until I see them on Jan 2nd hopefully...

I also want to pick up more FRER but they only had one package left of two so I got that. I only have three in total now. May get more on the 27th.


----------



## nimbec

OMG meg!! CONGRATS!!!!! that has literally made my day whaaaa hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! 

I too totally understand the fear but hopefully this time things will be different and the progesterone will do its thing for you - I agree with the other ladies to take it easy and try even tho its utterly impossible not too over think things/worry tooooooo much!! day by day each day is one more to 9 months hun. I'm so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nat i know what you mean the storms have been horrific around here to0, we have literally had to battern down the hatches its terrible, i've not been on as we had no power either yesterday but i'm sure its far worse for you ladies abroad!! we are just not geared up for it over here! Barbs so glad you have power back ugh its really horrid without it and i'm pleased you are ok! 

As for me 100% no 0 this month my opk's have faded right out now so all i can hope is that AF is delayed and does not appear on my wedding day. Then clomid starts in January - kick start the old ovaries again lazy buggars!! 

I just want to wish everyone a HAPPY CHRISTMAS for tomorrow as i'm going to be very busy and probably unable to get on line. I'll be thinking of you all! oh and meg i'm dying too see these progression tests! :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Nat i'm so sorry i don't know what happened to the bit i typed to you! egarding the bding and your temps hopefully you have it covered - as they usually say it only takes once - yeh right! one bloody lucky once haha however the month i got preggy with harrison we hadn't bd much at all so i'm sooooooo hopeful that you times it perfectally!!! I think positive thinking is the way forward and you did bd at the right time. ((hugs)) xx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks so much Becky. My fingers and toes are crossed lol! I will post an Xmas progression tomorrow hehe xo


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls!! I emailed you. Had to log on. We were without power for two days and today was busy. Finally at down to a Christmas movie!

Wow Meg, awesome news!!!! Congrats Hun. 
I am sure you are feeling all sorts. Fear, excitement. 
I'm so happy for you!!!! I hope I can join you next month!!!

5 more day on the pill and my IvF begins. Ahhhhhh!!!

Great Xmas news Meg. Wow. Are you going for bloods???


----------



## barbikins

Natalie how many dpi are you? When do you test?


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb!! So glad you are back. We were powerless too it sucked !!! I was worried about you!

Yes i have mixed emotions. Just playing it "cool" for now lol. Not giving it much attention yet. Going to take it slow lol. I am eager to tear again today. It's 530am so I'll probably test around 7 or so. And I will post it for you !

I can't go for bloods :( this is the one time of year my clinic is closed. Shut down for 10 days!! They open on January 2nd so I will have to squeeze myself in early that morning. I don't see the point in going to a walk in? Maybe I should ? I don't know. They won't be same day results I am sure and wouldn't I have to go twice ? What would you do Barb? A bit stressed that I can't have "care" right away ....

If you joined me next month that would be amazing !!!!


----------



## Petzy

I also note it's officially Xmas ! Merry Xmas you awesome women! Hope you have a great holiday with your family /friends. I am really glad I met all of you and I feel so lucky. Don't know what I would do without you all xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Ok here's 12dpo girls
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## barbikins

Awesome Meg!!! Congrats xoxox 
Hope it will be successful for you!

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## barbikins

Yeah Meg I know the clinic closes over Christmas. Sucks eh?
Well I would go get bloods at a walk-in. Then you will go back two days later and that's all they do. I'd say to ease your mind!
But your FRER is looking fantastic. 
Seems you needed to clear up an infection & a boost of P. 
Hang in there love. I know it's a scary road. I'd feel just the way you do!!


----------



## nimbec

Happy Christmas everyone!! 

Fantastic progression meg :) 
I hope you join meg too barbs and nat and everyone else let's hope its a lucky time of year!! Xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey everyone hope you are all doing well. As you know I'm the silent stalker that hopes/prays for all you wonderful ladies to get a baby bump. Just thought I'd update that I'm apparently in the tww...Did not see that coming. Anyway since I had Claire I have had two normal months of my period. First one Oct something (it's written down) and then that one was only a 25 day cycle roughly since my period came early due to stress on Nov. 19th. I have never gone longer than 35 and that was a rare blue moon there anyway. Usually I average 30-31 days. Well...I'm here still waiting. We had a few slip ups this month ^^;; yea wtg dumb dumbs. As much as I would LOVE to have a second baby well...we want to wait another 6 months roughly before really able to try again (money issues). 
So here I am cannot get a test until Friday evening at the earliest since I hate bringing out Claire in the freezing cold here (lately it feels like below 0 a lot). 

So anyway...how is everyone doing? Everyone have a good Christmas for those of you whom celebrated? Those that did not celebrate whatever it is that you do/did celebrate I hope it was awesome.


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> .

That is freaking awesome! Hopefully this one will stick!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks bitterly ! Me too!!

Ok so I just took my next test and I noticed I urine was very diluted (drank a lot of liquid last night) but in took ot anyways and it's slightly lighter than yesterday. Hoping it's the urine and not a chemical but we will see. I'm going to use my next test in a few hours now that I've emptied my bladder. I'll post the result then xx


----------



## Petzy

Ok unfortunately could only hold it 2.5 hours so it's the same but here's a pic. Should I be worried? Honest input ladies ! It's the same as yesterday if not slightly lighter. I guess tomorrow's test would tellpre than today's right? Because hcg can take 48-72 hours to double?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

Here's one more - really appreciate your input girls then I'll stop bugging you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## barbikins

It looks as dark as yesterday to me. But it's much darker than 11dpo and that's what counts given the doubling every 48 hours. Why not go to a walk in tomorrow or today to ease your mind?


----------



## butterflywolf

It's looking fine to me. Sometimes there just isn't as much dye or like you said diluted urine, many factors. Still looks like a pretty strong BFP


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Meg please don't panic over the line it looks similar and as u say you hadn't held bladder for long - hopefully tomorrow mornings test will put your mind at ease! I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun (((hugs))) 

Hi butterfly congrats on your LO and oooh 2ww well you never know fx you get the result you want. 

Nat how's things? How are you holding up? 

Hi everyone else :) 

As for me no news really had a great 1st Xmas with Harrison though and now it's full steam ahead as the wedding is a week sat eeek!!!


----------



## whigfield

Would I be okay to join you ladies? I have just started cycle 3 of clomid (dose upped to 100mg). I am also taking metformin. I have had 3 losses before and hoping I can fall again and have a sticky bean this time. :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> It looks as dark as yesterday to me. But it's much darker than 11dpo and that's what counts given the doubling every 48 hours. Why not go to a walk in tomorrow or today to ease your mind?

Yeah you're right ..... Maybe I will go to walk in tomorrow - but it's only really worth it if they will give me two lab requisitions so I can know that it doubling ....


----------



## Petzy

Becky. That's so great you had Harrisons first Christmas! And wow the wedding is coming right up! You will have to post pics for us ! Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

whigfield said:


> Would I be okay to join you ladies? I have just started cycle 3 of clomid (dose upped to 100mg). I am also taking metformin. I have had 3 losses before and hoping I can fall again and have a sticky bean this time. :)

Welcome Whig, you are in good company here. So sorry about your previous losses hun xx feel free to share your story with us ! Welcome xx


----------



## nimbec

hi Whigfield and welcome!!! You are more than welcome to join us!! Incase we have confused you a few of us use our real names as have known each other now for well prob 18months at least is it ladies?! I'm nimbus or becky. So sorry to hear about your losses :( it's so so hard :( I also will be taking clomid again in Jan - I took it when i got preg with harrison although it took 5 rounds! 

Meg I think its worth asking them to do 2 - or the naughty part of me that knows the system says go to one walk in tomorrow and explain the situation - then go to a different one 48hrs later and say the same thing as if you haven't been to one! They would not join the dots over here so i guess its the same with you??


----------



## Petzy

Yeah Becky maybe I could do that too lol not a bad suggestion. My friend who had to go to a walk in for bloods - they wouldn't test her twice which is so stupid. Y clinic tested me three times ! Bah. I will be firm with what I want tomorrow and see where that gets me LOL


----------



## butterflywolf

I want your blood tests to just hurry up so we can know XD

Also I was able to stop at walmart and buy a real cheap test. I don't think I see anything which I'm sure if I was it would have been blazing cause I'm about 5/6 days late or something like that. Anyway if ya want to see the pic it's here. So hopefully I can stay being the silent stalker wishing the best for you ladies until we actual do start to try. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/cefffe1e-1963-4e7e-b2cd-e81e77bc6575_zpse4be1513.jpg


----------



## Petzy

I don't see anything butterfly - are your cycles back snide having Claire ? When do you plan to ttc again! Hehe


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> I don't see anything butterfly - are your cycles back snide having Claire ? When do you plan to ttc again! Hehe

I had two cycles so far this would be my third, but AF no where to be found. If she doesn't come by end of Jan I'll call my doctor to see what's up. We originally where going to try Jan/Feb but for money wise it'd be wiser for us to wait until May ish that way the next baby comes 2015 (then we really wouldn't have to pay much out of pocket).


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> It looks as dark as yesterday to me. But it's much darker than 11dpo and that's what counts given the doubling every 48 hours. Why not go to a walk in tomorrow or today to ease your mind?
> 
> Yeah you're right ..... Maybe I will go to walk in tomorrow - but it's only really worth it if they will give me two lab requisitions so I can know that it doubling ....Click to expand...

A walk-in will ask you back in 48 hours later.
I've been there/done that :)


----------



## natjenson

Yaye immmmm baaaaaaaaack.... :hi: 

Gawsh my iPad charger broke right out of its socket...grrrr lol...
Has pete nip into the apple store on his way home from work today to go and get me a new one...
Wow ladies I have missed you all sooo much.

Meg did you test again today Hun....I think your tests look great btw.:thumbup: 
I get why you may be worrying but I have never seen a chem with lines las dark as that,:thumbup:

Whitfield welcome Hun...yep I second what meggy says...you in good company here.
Good luck with your new round of clomid Hun and keep us updated ...:) 

Barbs...how are you?....good I hopes.:) 

Becky...awe your first Xmas with Harrison...they are too cute at Xmas time eh.lol...
I hope he enjoyed it.:) 

Well ladies...I have no idea what dpo I am...lol...hahaha class!....I love it.
Being off line has been a nightmare but has taught me a valid lesson...don't relay on your iPad! Lol...
Even my ff hasn't been updated yet...luckily I did hot everything down.:thumbup: 

My test day is coming right I hope I can join you meg.:flower: 

Butterflywolf...sorry to hear you have a few financial goings on and that means joining us will be even more delayed....but I love that you stalk us and "cheer lead" us all on...
How did yur Xmas go by the way? :) 

Hope to be back on again later ladies...have a hungry monster demanding yet more chocolate here lol


Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I emailed you ;) glad to see you and that you had a good Xmas!! Xo


Ok here's my progression

It's going to be a long 6 day wait until my clinic opens on Thursday !Nat you will have to entertain me with your tests haha 

Barb - walk in clinics don't usually do double testing for some reason. My friend had to beg for Even one hcg and they refused another ... You are lucky! I will just wait for One though ... It's same day results so much faster
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> Butterflywolf...sorry to hear you have a few financial goings on and that means joining us will be even more delayed....but I love that you stalk us and "cheer lead" us all on...
> How did yur Xmas go by the way? :)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Sorry to hear about your charger. And I know I shouldn't have laughed but I did. I can see that happening to me cause that's usually my type of luck when it comes to anything electronic. 
I will always cheer you ladies on since I just felt close to you ladies knowing I wasn't the only one that went through things so to speak. And all of you are so nice! I may not always get on to read every day but I try to a few times a week to try to stay updated. Though this past month been too busy to be on as much. 
And it does suck that I can't join you ladies again until a little bit later but that's all right. It is what it is. Until then I'll keep on rooting and hope that all you ladies have your BFP by the time I fully join back. 
Christmas went awesome. Claire tried opening a few gifts though ended up more wanting to eat the paper until I got the toy out of the box. Then she played with the toy. XD We got her My Pal Violet and I love that toy! Did not know you could customize it to say her name, favorite color/animal/etc. and you can choose which songs it plays. Just wow. Technology really has come a long way since I was a little girl! 
How was your Christmas?


@Petzy: That line looks very lovely dear!


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I don't see anything butterfly - are your cycles back snide having Claire ? When do you plan to ttc again! Hehe
> 
> I had two cycles so far this would be my third, but AF no where to be found. If she doesn't come by end of Jan I'll call my doctor to see what's up. We originally where going to try Jan/Feb but for money wise it'd be wiser for us to wait until May ish that way the next baby comes 2015 (then we really wouldn't have to pay much out of pocket).Click to expand...

When did you have Claire again?
You tested & bfn eh?
Are you breast feeding? That could delay your period?


----------



## barbikins

Whitfield welcome indeed!
How long have you been TTC?

Nat, welcome back :) I also emailed you. 
Some times its good not to know your CD though right? Have you been less obsessed? :) When's your test date? Wouldn't it be awesome if both of you got it in December? OMG. Or was it predicted it'd be January??? With me?

I'm sat here eating sushi at my work desk. Enjoying the bit of silence I've had in a week. I'm kinda dying. I am a creature who needs her own space & silence & having the kiddo around, she's not been very quiet. Except for when she was sleeping LOL
Anyway I just need this time. Ahhhhh. I'll have to leave soon for the grocery store. We have guests coming at 3pm!

Speaking of Chocolate, the last two days I"ve gone on a major chocolate binge!


----------



## Petzy

Barb I loveeeeeee the new ticker!!!! XO


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs ...I love your siggi by the way...Yaye the countdown is on!...

Still havnt checked out my dpo status yet lol...had to have a mad dash to the vets over the course of Xmas...my cat dizzee...left a "little parcel" at the front door (which I flipped right out over!) but whilst cleaning it it I found he had been bleeding quite a lot from the back end so on xmAs Eve I had to find an emergency vet that was actually open to get him seen to...he is now on antibiotics and some sort of paste that I have to pin him down and administer the injections....not good when you own the most visions cat IN THE WORLD lol...not fun at all! Lol
So earlier I had to make another mad dash to the vets as they wanted to see him again and getting across the moors in an a hour was a nightmare.
Traffic is horrendous!....flaming sales eh lol.

Barbs I think it is great that you are getting back into your blogging again...I love reading your updates...
:hugs: to feeling hopeless....come on love ...you da queen here....you can do it Hun...we will pick you back up...:flower: 
And Yaye to getting some peace and quiet at last...Sometimes I wish I worked...so I can have "time out" 
Being a mom is fantastic but it's all too easy to forget "yourself" :) 


Butterfly wolf...thankyou love...yes we all love having you sticking with our journeys...your a great gal.:thumbup: 
Lovely that baby Claire loved her Xmas paper.lol...sooo sweet.:) 

Meggy...wowzers...your tests...that is GREAT progression..that frer will explod with hgc if there was anymore lol...
I'm sorry your in the "shit street " with your clinics situation...that sux...but it's like you said...going to clinic or not won't affect the outcome of the pregancy...
You just enjoy your holidays Hun...and soak it all up...get your feets up and have snuggles with hubby...btw I hope is ok now and his ear infection is on the mend...I too get ALOT of them and it's no fun at all....I think I have ear infections one straight after the other for 4 years now :( ...can be quite painfull sometimes...but I have to roll with it.le sigh...
Come to think of it ..li hope that's not affecting my ttc chances....,may have to bring that up at the doctors apt this January if it's a bfn.

But I will be gracing you with my tests as soon as I work out what dpo I am.lol...
Symptoms are ......NADA!......Yaye :happydance: 
No sore bbs....no grouchiness...no nightsweats....no breakouts....no stupid peanut butter cravings lol...
So far nothing.
Sounds good to me so far.:) 

Ahh I am sat here with my voice gone...I don't actually feel too great...I have burnt myself out over the Xmas...btw we had a great one too.:) 

So anyways I will be back on again soon to tell you my update on my cycle and inform of the dpo status lol...
Take care ladies.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat! Sorry to hear your kitty is sick. Hope she is better soon xx

And ihave decided no symptoms is the best sign because I had ZERO!! So that is my new thing. No symptoms is a symptom and symptoms mean I am not pregnant LOLLL. 

Xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Hehe I like that theory meg...it makes lots of sense...hopefully this my case here in the uk.:) 

Do you have any symtoms now yet tho....like has the bbs kicked in yet?...

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok...I'm 7 dpo...I'm triphasic too.:) 
But I have learnt that can mean ABSOLUTLEY nothing lol

So let's see how the next 9 days pan out then shall we lol...
Bring on teusday...test day test day! :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Lovely ladies :flower:

Meg I have to say that progression is amazing!!! did you go into a walk in? I can't believe they are still closed...grrr i'm sure you will be just fine tho hun even though i know me saying that doesn't help i totally understand the fear you are feeling....:hugs::hugs:

Barbs I LOVE the new ticker hehe final countdown, its completley normal to be feeling deflated there is soooo much waiting & hype that when it actually comes to starting you hardly dare be excited or hopeful for complete fear that you will be devestated it it doesn't work - well thats how i felt anyway :nope: luckily i was pg at my apointment :dohh: but please try and stay positive i'm sure it will hep if you can. Do you do any reflexology? I know you have had accupuncture but they say reflexology is great for relaxing the inner part of you....just a thought! 

Nat so glad to see you back! Was worrying! and great that you where unaware of dpo sometimes that makes time go faster! so what day are you testing hun? 

butterfly i don't see anything either hun, it's lovely that you still read the posts and i really hope you can join us soon :) 

whig how are you feeling? Do you get side effects from the clomid? 

As for me ladies my body i fear is playing a cruel trick on me, as i've said i can have a LH surge with no actual ovulation with my conditio HOWEVER i have had the most blazing positive i think i've ever had.....what a teese!!! So now i'm hoping that maybe just maybe there is a slim chance i may 0.....so let the BD commence haha lol i came running down the stairs waiving a pee stick at the other half - naturally as a typical man he instantly thought i was pregnant PMSL even tho it was completley the wrong time but hey h when i explained he was like oh ok suppose we better do it tonight then.....errrrr yes! Anyhow i'm sure i'll be in for a big letdown as no temp shift in the following few days and a blood test in 7 days will confirm but i'm clinging on to a slim bit of hope LOL!! Good news is that either way this means i shouldn't get the witch on my wedding day YAY!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye Becky :happydance: 
Jump on him...drag him to bed...get in that sack of wonders :wohoo: lol

But to be sure have you done a hpt? ...I know I would he he...

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

hehe Nat the thought did cross my mind but it wouldn't be possible with date of last bleed etc belive me i love to POAS lol!!!! 

great news on being triphasic....when is test day? 

i'll wait to see if i actually 0 and if i do i'll see if i can wait till 12/13dpo ....


----------



## natjenson

I see mommaplus just got her bfp on 6dpo...:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> hehe Nat the thought did cross my mind but it wouldn't be possible with date of last bleed etc belive me i love to POAS lol!!!!
> 
> great news on being triphasic....when is test day?
> 
> i'll wait to see if i actually 0 and if i do i'll see if i can wait till 12/13dpo ....

Lol...test day is New Year's Eve...and New Years morning...just incase ff put me a day in front as I suspect.:) :thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Congrats to mommaplus blimey that is super early! :) 

eek hopefully a great start to the new year for you Nat!!


----------



## natjenson

I hope so too Becky.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> When did you have Claire again?
> You tested & bfn eh?
> Are you breast feeding? That could delay your period?

Aug 2nd, 2013. And bfn and I think AF will finally be here tomorrow or Sunday finally got some nasty AF cramps last night that woke me -_- And sadly no, I had to stop at around 2 months (found out I had retained placenta but had given up since I could not increase my supply so ended up being too late to go back but I did what I could).


----------



## nimbec

Butterfly sorry about the `bfn' but 2 months is a great start for her lots of women don't manage that much!! Sorry you've had bad pains! 

Well ladies i wonder if it's my body playing silly buggars with me but i have another massive pos opk today. Typically oh has not been feeling great and coupled with that has sore balls :( he suffers occasionally some capilleries get blocked common in men apparently i just hope it doesnt affect the spermies....plus i felt like queen bitch last night begging him :( Don't think tonight will be an option - gutted but hope for tomorrow morning....and hope i havent missed it! grrrr life can be so frustrating!! hehe don't you love my optimism all my last few sentences rely on that fact i do actually ovulate which i know is highly unlikley lol lol lol i'm a nutter!! 

hope everyone is ok? Weather is miserable here today again terrential rain and 2 degrees YUK!!


----------



## natjenson

Haha Becky i have totally been "there" a few times lol...
And it's sooo not fun at the time...explaining to oh that "it's time" and feeling completely bummed out bc of there lack of enthusiasm...:dohh:

How about some sexy text messages today...even if you are in the same room as eachother.
I totally get that it's humongously hard with the bubba too...but a lil spontaneous texting sometimes does the trick lol...

I like to lure him in slowly....it always works....
I start the day with a low cut top...lots of bending over to pick things up...then a few "accidental" suggestive sentences....lol
Basically I act like a tramp pmsl...
How about a shower together later on :thumbup: :winkwink: 

Anyways I hope you bag him love :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Becky I understand too! There have been so many times where "the time" comes and there is no way it's happening for whatever reason ! Ahhhh hate that lol. BUT remember it takes only one time so hopefully you can squeeze (if the balls aren't too sore of course lol!) one in! I understand your frustration ugh ! 

Nat had a good suggestion with the texting. I flirt with DH over text all the time LOL. It's fun! The easiest way for me to guarantee sex is to pour us a bath lol. Always after a bath..... DH loves to be really clean lol. In fact last night we had a bath hehe.....

Good luck Becky xo


----------



## natjenson

Yaye meg new ticker.i love it.:) 

How are you feeling today?:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

How badly do I want one of them tickers right now lol...

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> How badly do I want one of them tickers right now lol...
> 
> Natalie xxx

Yes! Bfp central on the other forum eh?? I so hope you have a little ticker in NYE hehe!:hugs:

I am feeling ok. A teensy but of queasy feeling but not like nausea. Nothing major though. And low back pain. That started today. Taking it one day at a time right now :flower:

5 days till bloods...


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> How badly do I want one of them tickers right now lol...
> 
> Natalie xxx
> 
> Yes! Bfp central on the other forum eh?? I so hope you have a little ticker in NYE hehe!:hugs:
> 
> I am feeling ok. A teensy but of queasy feeling but not like nausea. Nothing major though. And low back pain. That started today. Taking it one day at a time right now :flower:
> 
> 5 days till bloods...Click to expand...

Oooh lower back pain.:thumbup: that's a good sign...they say it's baby settling in nicely.:thumbup:
And the queasy is good too...carfull not to standup too quick ok...I remember that feeling all to well...I didn't suffer badly with sickness thank gawsh but I had a lot of queasy times instead...I think all in all I was only sick 6/7 times with Harry...
I remember passing an old lady when I was around 16/17 weeks...I had thee tiniest bump going on...she tutted at me bc she thought I was an underage teen...and as I go pass her I barfed all over the pavement...lol.....
Not a pretty site...but guess what she said....no use crying over spilt milk my dear...you made your bed no lay in it!.....say whaaaaaat!....what a mean old lady eh lol.

I hope you don't get the ms love...meg I have this really strong boy feeling going on here....:thumbup:
Doing anything nice this weekend?....I am relaxing...my throat is quite sore :( ....
I am losing my voice.ooops ...Peter is loving it.:) 
And my pup kept me awake till 3:30 am last night...the lil buger...lol
He wanted to be in my bed sooo bad...but I was having none of it ...I need some space and I couldn't settle bc of his noise...so he got his own way in the end and I had to let him fal asleep with me untill I put him in his bed...:wacko:

Hope your having a good weekend love.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ok here's my final progression with my last test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ok here's my final progression with my last test

Awe look at that soooo purdyyyyy :happydance:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg barbs I emailed you:) 

It was a blast....:blush: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat that story about the old lady sassily you made me LOL !!what a crazy old bitch lol

I hope I don't get any MS too ugh I hate nausea so much !! Glad to hear yours was short lived though hehe

Sounds like Roary had you up all night haha. My in laws dog is here while they are home from Florida. He's a year old and is a real handful haha. Such a biter ahhh little pup.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Meg barbs I emailed you:)
> 
> It was a blast....:blush:
> 
> Natalie xxx

I emailed you. Back! Lol that video made my day!! Haha!!:hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

haha nat again that silly old woman how funny though! ugh sorry you had nausea i had horrid sickness right upto 20 weeks - i was off work with hyperemesis yuk yuk yuk i wouldn't wish it on anyone but hey its all worth it for the beautiful baby inside. I know what you mean about ticker envy hehe i suffered terribly with that condition last time ;) 

Meg GREAT progression and i'm really hoping your not too sick too! Love the ticker! Can't wait to see it as a banana at 20 weeks :) 

Barbs how are you feeling a real mix of emotions i'm guessing? thinking of you and i also love your ticker too YAY!!! 

As for the bath suggestion we do that quite a lot but doesn't always lead to BD - he hoped in earlier so i offered to join him (harrison was napping) but no sexy time :( He did however sit down and talk to me earlier and say we would do it tonight as it will give his balls longer to recover from last night LOL how cruel am I?? he is also keen tho as wants no2 but i think he'd not bother with his balls the way they are - hehehe woman power LOL! 

I had some woman was i was pregnant lectureing me about teenagers getting preg and having no career other than as mum ....she went on for a good 5 mins ....she was mortified when i told her i was 31 LOL!!!

HUGS to all speak later xx


----------



## natjenson

Ladies!.....give me a virtual slap pleases.....I want to pee all over them ic's I have hidden....:dohh: 

Helllllllllp.lol....

I must not test....only three sleeps to go.
Jeeez I'm only 8dpo! Lol....

Ok ok...I feel better (ish) now lol

Nighty night night...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Oh nat did you resist? I know that feeling soooo well it's an urge like I've never felt before lol!! Still too early and a bfn is depressing so hang on live u can do it - we are all here with you!!!! Sending you a virtual slap followed by a hug ;) xx

managed to get bd in tonight yipeeeee and opk neg again so let's see what Toms temp is like...it has to go up if I ovulated pls pls pls lol 

Nighty nighty xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ladies!.....give me a virtual slap pleases.....I want to pee all over them ic's I have hidden....:dohh:
> 
> Helllllllllp.lol....
> 
> I must not test....only three sleeps to go.
> Jeeez I'm only 8dpo! Lol....
> 
> Ok ok...I feel better (ish) now lol
> 
> Nighty night night...:)
> 
> Natalie xxx

You can do it Nat!!! Whoop!!!! Xoxo


----------



## natjenson

Ugh ! I caved this morning....bfn of course...but I'm ok with that...
Ff had put me down for 9dpo but I have a strong feeling I am only 8dpo...I am going by my pos opk and o pains...then again they do do say it can take 48 hrs to actually o from positive opk.soo who knows eh lol

Yaye :happydance: squeezing in a bd last night Becky.:thumbup: 
...how is your temps today?....has it gone up?....it may happen tmr yet so don't be disappointed if not today.:thumbup:

Meg how are you today?...how are you feeling? :) 

Barbs...you stop bcp today right?....

Ok so was going to phone the doctors to make "thee apt" for next week...for fertility...
But I just has a jiggle around with my calendar and it makes sooo much more sense to book it on Monday (tmr) ....who knows maybe I could go to the apt with my BFP instead.now that would be just grand.:) ....
So Monday I shall request my apt date for after the week teusday :thumbup: 
Now this doctor best be on board with me or I will string him up by his balls- and I shall say I'm my sweetest of voice " comply? Right ? " Bahahahahahahaha....

Imagine that :rofl:

Anyways...I hope your all having a fab Sunday ladies...

Sis for you? Where art thou? I hope all is well love...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Meg great progression! You're fine!
Did you get more P?!
So you are going in on Thursday for bloods?
I can't wait to start IVF. I should be going to the clinic either We'd or Thurs to start stim. I'm glad you are feeling OK. When I was pregnant my boobs went sore first and foremost. I got nausea around 6 weeks and had to get meds to deal with it. I could barely eat. Luckily never barfed. 

Nat that's a funny story. So many judgements eh? How wrong was she?!
Crazy old bag!!!

We have had a relaxing day. Will go to the dog park soon. 
I will need to do some work from home too 
I will reply to your emails today or tomorrow!
I look like a dork on video lol. It was weird to see myself 
I'm liking my hair more today. I restyled it. But still a bit too short!!

Xo


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb,

Yep I got more P and I will keep taking it unless the clinic stops me lol. 4 ,ore days till I can go for bloods lol. Ah well. No more tests and nothing I can do right? I have low back pain that's bugging me a big and my boobs are starting to get sore but not bad just yet. I fear what's to come haha 

Woo hoo almost stimming time ! Only 3 weeks till transfer now wow. Exciting stuff. Will you be missing a lot of time from work? With the transfer and all that? Or is it not too bad? Hopefully you're just a little " relaxed" hehe and not too groggy after. 

Nat don't worry about testing. It's soo early still! Plenty of time for that bfp hehe xoxo I hope you don't need the appointment but glad you are getting it booked ! Plan In action right ?

We were supposed to how to lunch and movie with friends but DH is under the weather a bit so we've just lounged all day. It's nice. 

Sure wish I could have a nice glass of wine! Oh well lol..... Just finished my book."Gone Girl". Really enjoyed it. 

Hope you're all having a great day!

Becky how many days till the wedding? Xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Meg that's great about getting more P and also fab that you had a relaxing day - all good for bubba nesting in :) tee hee 9 months of no wine :0 or pate or seafood :0 but 100% worth it !! 

Barbs how exciting its so nearly time and it will fly by now. I'm so excited for you! 

Nat sorry about the bfn but it's early as u say so lots of time yet! As for the docs they better be onside!! Do u know what you want from them ie which tests etc? Are I going privately or NHS (I'm pretty sure u r in the U.K.) sorry if I've got that wrong! 

Well my temp made an attempt to raise this morning but not really high enough it needs to be higher Tom and next day for sign of 0...let's hope! :)


----------



## natjenson

Afternoon ladies :) 

Well it's 10 dpo (possibly 9dpo) 
Bbs are like raging canons they are sooo sore.:( almost like post labour pain right now- seriously. Lol
Really not hopefull at all about testing tmr...:( 
But it is what it is...I will take that.:) 

Becky.:happydance: you got your coverline on ff...here's to hoping that temp raises some more today :thumbup: 

Meg barbs....how are you fine ladies today?.....good I hopes...:) 
How are you feeling today?
Thursday is almost here barbs and meg Yaye.:happydance: 

Any who's....I have to dash right now...I have a mid day bath awaiting me...need to have a nice relaxing hour before I go off for the pork roast of the century lol...

Back later ladies.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Hope everyone is having a great day

Becky, how is the new house settling in? And how is little Harrison doing? FX for you and those temps!

Nat, enjoy that pot roast! It's making me hungry just thinking about it LOL

I have been waking up starvingggggg the last couple days.


----------



## nimbec

HI Ladies 

yay to 9/10dpo Nat, do you normally get such painful boobs before AF? maybe a symptom i know i know thats not helping you but i can't help but hope fore you!!! yum yum pork roast mmmmmmmm 

Meg well now is your excuse to eat everything!! make the most of it, plus its a great sign that bubba is growing and needs you to have more caloried/energy to help grow - yay!! what day is the clinic back open? Did you go to a drop in at all? sorry if i missed your post...

Wella s you've seen ladies i got my cross hairs shock shock and i'm not totally sure i believe FF but i'll happily go along with it! :) I now have to decide whether to get the blood test on friday which would definately confirm 0 or not .....normally i would 100% go but i'm worried of they bruise me which they have before i would have a horrid bruse on the inside of my arm on saturday for my wedding :( decisions decisions...what do you think ladies?? to do or not to do? lol


----------



## barbikins

That's right Meg, you just have to wait it out. But symptoms are great!
I'm really happy for you. I can't wait to feel that elation and finally feel like I can just look forward to something so exciting. 
I can't wait to get a baby belly & feel a baby move in me. It's all so incredible!

The only time off work will be the day I go in for the egg retrieval. It will. E a sedation that is supposed to allow me to follow instructions & I won't remember what happened. Recovery from the drugs is around 24 hours. Blurg. Reminiscent to surgery if you ask me!!!!
Anyway I hope that's all the time I will miss. 

I've got Gone Girl to read too. I tried to start it a year ago but I got bored. I will try again. Maybe I wasnt in the mood then. You really enjoyed it?!

Nat I'm excited to find out what your test says tomorrow!

Oh Nimbec you're getting married Saturday?!
So exciting! Do I have that right???


----------



## barbikins

Honestly I'm nervous incase ivf doesn't work but I'm so excited. For three months I've been able to do nothing. No pregnancy prospects. And I get to be a part of the process again! In it to win it, bitches!!!!! :D


----------



## natjenson

Hahahaha yeah barbs I like that.:) ....even dale winton Couldn't have said that better lol...

Anyways....I have my grumpy knickers on here.lol...got a bfn...

But ff is really messing me about this cycle...I'm not sure I even o'd now...
We'll I must of actually bc there IS a significant temp shift but my dpo has changed again.!!!...grrrrrr
Apparently I am only 9dpo now....I guess only time will tell.
I will not be testing now till Wednesday (jan2nd) 


2013 get out of my life!.....2014 get in it hehehehe.....:happydance: 

Sis?........are you ok?.....what's going down your end?....

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

:wohoo: .....just got my doctors apt for the 9th of [email protected]:40 am...let's get this pain in the ass journey on the escalator lol

Happier new year gals.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Lol barbs I'm so excited for you and I'm so looking forward to hearing your positive news ;) I had a friend ho did IVF and she said the sedation is much better than when u have an op & I guess from my nursing days they will use the date rape drug ;) so u can talk to them but will have no recollection of what's gone on! Fx it goes well for you!! 

Yes it's my wedding Saturday how exciting!!! Eeek !!! I'm going to be super busy fri too but I will read even if I don't post - then I'll be back Sunday as a marries woman :0!! 

Nat so sorry about te bfn Grrrrrrrr but looking on pos side if ff changed and put u 9dpo there is still time - I know that awful feeling you have now tho it's bloody awful..sending u a massive hug!! Hopefully in a few days u will get a nice surprise but if not we will all be here to pick u up & try again hey u never know you and barbs could have the same due date if that's the case xxx


----------



## natjenson

Thanks Becky :) 

Yeah that would be great if barbs and I got our bfp together wouldn't it...I did think about it like that but now that you pionted it out it's sounds very cool:thumbup: 

Yaye :happydance: you marry in days...ohhh you soooo have to post a pic ...and we can finally put a face to your name too :) 

Meg....how are you feeling today?...are you still MAJOUR hungry lol...that is a VERY good sign...means baby is draining you of every morsel of nutrition so he/she can grow....eeeat eat eeeat lol...
Scoff your face lol...

Wow the next week or so are so exciting for us all :) 

Can't belive I am only 9dpo...I will eventually find out in 5/6 days bc af will arrive early if ff is wrong.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

7hrs 20 mins till 2013 is out of my life....
7hrs 20 mins till you welcome the new year Becky and you can officially say I'm getting married in 72 hrs :happydance: 

7hrs 20 mins till we can all look forward to the year ahead of us...it's going to be amaizballs.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat I'm sorry for your bfn. That's really confusing with FF. it decided today to change your O day?
Just keep at it and hopefully you will have your answer soon. Did you also use an OPK?

Becky that's so awesome. Congrats!!!
My wedding anniversary is Jan 7th! 
Where are you getting Wed?

AF arrived. Yay!!! We will be going to the clinic Thursday AM. 
Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all

I love your post Nat yes lets get on to 2014 now hehe and closer to my wedding day :) 

Barbs yay for AF so pleased as this is really it you are starting your new journey i'm so so hopeful for you! 

I will definately post a pic or 3 ;) and add one to my profile - i'm not the best at finding my way around this site but i'll give it a whirl! 

Happy new year to you all!!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies can I join you?

January is a great time to be married. :D My anniversary is New Years Day. :D Only down side is a lot of things are closed and sometimes the weather is lousy (here) to go anywhere. Congrats!

I don't think I can catch up on 30+ pages but I'll do my best to keep up from here.

A little about me:
Me 31 (will be 32 in March)
DH 33

We have a daughter who will be 3 in February, conceived after 8 mos trying.
Conceived the second time after 2 mos of trying, but had a miscarriage at about 6 weeks--end of June, 2012. :cry:

Currently on my 19th cycle of trying since my m/c, and it's not looking good for this month either.

Finally sought help a few months ago, though with a new Dr since my insurance changed. I loved my old Dr and she liked to do fertility stuff, so even now I struggle with the fact that I had to switch. But everyone says my new Dr is amazing too.

I had already been charting when I saw my Dr. He said my charts looked fine. Good LP and everything.

Checked TSH and prolactin, they were normal.

DH had his SA, it was...really good. O_O Like WTH is wrong with me to keep resisting that onslaught of sperm, lol.

Had my HSG 4 cycles ago. It was normal.

Just saw my Dr and got an Rx for Clomid to start next cycle. Though I'm currently having an exceptionally wacky cycle with lots of spotting. Hoping it's a one-off, but if it continues, I'm to discuss with my Dr again.

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies. Hope it's an amazing 2014 for all of us!


----------



## nimbec

Barbs sorry i forgot to answer your question...i'm getting married at Peterstone Court a country house hotel in Brecon Wales :) Nearly your wedding anniversary too!! 

Welcome eyemom so sorry to hear that you are still struggling for no2 :( Its so hard and frustrating. Great that they can't find any problems tho - hopefully the clomid will help!! I'm also taking Clomid next cycle if this one is not a sucsess and it looks like we are not too far apart in our cycles! Yay for a newyears day anniversary - thats tomorrow so happy anniverary in advance! :flower:

Well i swore i wouldnt even think about symptoms but i'm sat here with twinges ...hmmmm probably a dicky stomach on the way haha i decided not to have the blood test to tell me about o on friday as i didnt want marks on my arm for wedding so i'm going to trust FF and assume i did infact ovulate which is amazing so long may it continue!! 

HUGS to all :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies can I join you?
> 
> January is a great time to be married. :D My anniversary is New Years Day. :D Only down side is a lot of things are closed and sometimes the weather is lousy (here) to go anywhere. Congrats!
> 
> I don't think I can catch up on 30+ pages but I'll do my best to keep up from here.
> 
> A little about me:
> Me 31 (will be 32 in March)
> DH 33
> 
> We have a daughter who will be 3 in February, conceived after 8 mos trying.
> Conceived the second time after 2 mos of trying, but had a miscarriage at about 6 weeks--end of June, 2012. :cry:
> 
> Currently on my 19th cycle of trying since my m/c, and it's not looking good for this month either.
> 
> Finally sought help a few months ago, though with a new Dr since my insurance changed. I loved my old Dr and she liked to do fertility stuff, so even now I struggle with the fact that I had to switch. But everyone says my new Dr is amazing too.
> 
> I had already been charting when I saw my Dr. He said my charts looked fine. Good LP and everything.
> 
> Checked TSH and prolactin, they were normal.
> 
> DH had his SA, it was...really good. O_O Like WTH is wrong with me to keep resisting that onslaught of sperm, lol.
> 
> Had my HSG 4 cycles ago. It was normal.
> 
> Just saw my Dr and got an Rx for Clomid to start next cycle. Though I'm currently having an exceptionally wacky cycle with lots of spotting. Hoping it's a one-off, but if it continues, I'm to discuss with my Dr again.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you ladies. Hope it's an amazing 2014 for all of us!

Hi there eyemom:hi: 

So sorry to hear about your loss and that you are still on the lonnnng journey to conceive no2 ....hard times...and we all get each other through on here so you are in good company,:) 

You say about all the tests you had....and the spotting you are currently having on and off this cycle....have you have your progesterone checked at all...
Sometimes"and I say sometimes lol" this can be a big cause of the spotting,...then again it just may well be unexplained :thumbup:

So when do you plan to test?...

I hope 2014 IS A good year for you Hun and that your wait isn't as long as you are suffering so far :) 

Natalie (natjenson) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat I'm sorry for your bfn. That's really confusing with FF. it decided today to change your O day?
> Just keep at it and hopefully you will have your answer soon. Did you also use an OPK?
> 
> Becky that's so awesome. Congrats!!!
> My wedding anniversary is Jan 7th!
> Where are you getting Wed?
> 
> AF arrived. Yay!!! We will be going to the clinic Thursday AM.
> Whoop whoop!!!

 Yaye...:happydance: ....oh actually I have to re-check that lol....I can't believe we are actually celebrating af lol....
But Yaye...let the new journey begin...a short one at that ...

Thankyou for your kind words barbs...:hugs:...you da bestest.:) :thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for the welcome ladies. <3

I haven't had progesterone checked yet which is something that has been nagging me for a bit. But up until now I never really had any basis to be concerned about it. My LP length is fine and this spotting thing is new. If it doesn't improve with hopefully better follicles on this first cycle on clomid, I'll make a point to do it next cycle.

I just saw my dr today but it was scheduled before this crazy cycle happened. And I'm CD 23/a little late to have a good comparison against Day 21 norms.

Sorry I'm bad at typing on my phone. Hope nothing sounds off in my effort to be succinct.

Oh and I may test Saturday but I don't see how I could bleed this much and stand a chance.


----------



## natjenson

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES....:friends: 
:loopy:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Honestly I'm nervous incase ivf doesn't work but I'm so excited. For three months I've been able to do nothing. No pregnancy prospects. And I get to be a part of the process again! In it to win it, bitches!!!!! :D

Yes!!! In it to win it!! Love it Barb xo

Hey I also started Gone Girl a year ago and stopped !! Too funny! But I read so many reviews I picked it up again and once you get about 25% done it gets really good. Liked it a lot. Plus Ben affleck is filming the movie now ! Hehe


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Nat I'm here just got my Sonohysterogram done today cuz they found what they thought was a Polyp on Fri :(

Well today after all that and $120 later they found Notta !!!

Still didn't get to start meds again cuz they thought they sawa Polyp on Cd3 scan but we r thinking about doing IUI w trigger w/out meds!! :thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

Happy New Years ladies !! Lost my power three times last night lol. Went to bed around 130am Zzzzz now up with sore low back. 

Did everyone have a nice night? 

Barbs yayyyyy for AF!! Haha! Last time I will praise that bitch lol. So happy look now it's jan! Your turn to jump back into the fun! FX you join me in January!!

Nat FF seems to be very confusing. So confusing is why I've never used it lol. So you are 10dpo today?!? So sorry bout the stupid bfn. So glad you've got that appt booked. KICK ASS 2014!!!

Welcome eyemom! You've lamed yourself in a group of great women and I look forward to getting to know you! We all use our first names but that's totally up to you! I am Meg :)

What to do today! Hmmm I say nothing lol! I got bacon and eggs and. Hash browns to make a yummy breakfast. 

One day till bloods ahhhhhh ! Maybe I'm crazy to go tomorrow with it just reopening though.... It's going to be so Busy and I would have to leave my house at 7! Ahhh lol not sure what to do here.


----------



## barbikins

Hello eye mom! I've seen you around BnB :)
Definitely check your Progesterone. But spotting could mean nothing too. Your story reminds me of me. Get all years you can. Have you gotten the Dye test or Saline year to check your tubes? I'm not sure how much is covered in your insurance but if you can, do it. My tubes ended up blocked. 

Yeah funny how I'm happy for AF lol
Well, it's a part of IVF that means I can start growing my eggs. 
I'm pumped! I just hope the drugs agree with me and I don't feel like shit. 

Nat did you test today? I ought to check your journal. 

I woke up with a cold. Traded in being hung over lol


----------



## barbikins

Hi Meg!

Yeah go in tomorrow!
You working this week??

I have to go in tmr too. 
But we don't have to be at work.


----------



## eyemom

Ahhh okay I don't mind using my real name. You can call me Erin. I will try to remember what real name goes with what screen name here. :D

Barb, it always feels weird to be happy about AF, but yay, best of luck as you proceed. Yeah I think I had my HSG (dye test) just a few days before yours. Thankfully mine ended up clear on both sides. Hope you're feeling better soon!

Meg, looks like you have a recent BFP????? That sounds like a yummy breakfast. I thought I was doing something special for my DD today and made her "Minnie Mouse" pancakes. She said she didn't like pancakes!?!?? and ate yogurt and an orange instead. Haha oh well I tried.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Meg!
> 
> Yeah go in tomorrow!
> You working this week??
> 
> I have to go in tmr too.
> But we don't have to be at work.

Yep going back tomorrow ! At least it's only a 2 day work week before the weekend hehe .....

I am all sniffy too. Feels more like allergies blah. I would have this over a hangover anyway!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Erin! Yep I got a bfp on Xmas Eve ....
Hoping it sticks I have not had great luck so far unfortunately. Going for bloods tomorrow so we will see how it goes !

I Couldn't agree more with the others on getting that progesterone checked. I didn't have mine tested but after my loss In November my specialist put me on it and said t could help so I've been on them for a month or so:)


----------



## eyemom

Ohhh I'm sure if/when I get another bfp, I'll be excited but terrified at the same time. But anyway, I'm going to be optimistic and say congratulations! 

Anyone know...with the Clomid. I've heard it can have no bearing on progesterone. But I've heard it can make me ovulate better and so the better egg means better corpus luteum which makes more progesterone. This idea makes sense, but maybe I just want it to fix everything!

I used to have progesterone symptoms during my cycle. Even when we had still been ttc for a while. But now I basically feel nothing all month. But again I don't know what's real and what's me just looking for something or paying too much attention.


----------



## Petzy

I don't know anything about clomid but Barb had taken it so she can give better input :)


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.:) 

Woohoo it's 2014 ...:) 

Sorry I haven't been on here yet today....just brung together a nice beef roast...it's smelt ABSOLUTLEY amaizing.:) yummmmmm
We had ...
Beef,sprouts,carrots,swede,brocoli,yorkshire puddings,suffing,roast potatoes,and gravy....
And for starter we had a prawn cocktail and salad.:) 

I am fat full and friendly now lol.:)

Oh no meg...your power went out three times?...
I hope you manage to get a better nights sleep tonight- I'm sorry your lower back pain is soo bad for you too...but it IS A good sign of things progressing well.:thumbup:
And I am rooting for you at the clinic I the morning love..you'll be in my thoughts.:hugs:

Barbs...did you manage to stay awake for New Years last night lol...did you have a good one..?...
My mom and step dad and 10 yr old niece rocked up at 11pm and gate crashed our "quiet night in" it was still nice tho :) 

Sis...a polyp...oh no...so glad they didn't find nothing tho.:thumbup:
So it's iui with no meds this round right? Sorry I ask I am getting slightly confused tee hee....good luck sis...I hope this is the one this time :) 

Eyemom...so you had the dye tests...:) ...and they came back "all good and well" ?
That's good.:) 
That's funny about your lo not wanting the pancakes you made...my lil boy would do that to me lol..I would make an all out effort for his breakfasts and in the end he just wanted a fruit salad....lol...
But luckily he loves his weetabix now so all is good for the mornings...I hated the "fussy" stage....but it does pass...and then return and then pass again...oh did I mention it returns and passes again lol.....hahahaha.
So you test this weekend did you say? Good luck love...:thumbup:
I am terrible at testing...I tell myself no...but I cave lol

Becky woo hoo almost d day....hee hee...so are you doing anything special for the night before? Are you going to be in your wedding suit getting ready sipping champers?
So when are you going to test Becky?...10/11 dpo?....or much much sooner....lol...I remember how you would start really early...didn't you get your super faint bfp at 7dpo before?
Lol don't worry about the ss already...we have all done it...dam our body's making things look so convincing eh lol.

Well ladies...I'm supposedly 10 dpo (according to ff) 
Yes meg very confusing lol (this cycle- normally very accurate normally tho) :) 
If ff is wrong I am out bc I tested this am and I got a bfn but if ff is right I'm still in woohoo...a girl spy old me she got her bfp at 15 dpo last cycle and we got the same lp...16 days...so that gave me some hope back.:thumbup: ..

Right I'm off for now...I have a strawberry cheese cake calling me from the fridge ..
Stufftimondo.

Natalie xxx.


----------



## barbikins

Clomid: I don't know about Peogesterone. It's meant to make woman ovulate who other wise may not or produce multiple eggs to increase pregnancy odds. It can thin the lining of the uterus however which can be detrimental. 
It's a risk. 

Nat your dinner sounds amazing. Can I come to your house?! Anyway all your meal sound great. I'm not a night owl. I had to nap around 10:30pm and woke up at 11/45 lolllll I just can't stay up late anymore. Least not if I'm home. 
I fall asleep on the sofa. Hehehe. 

Today is a super lazy day. Sneezing away!
Tomorrow is busy! Clinic in the morning, brunch with friends at noon & dinner with Anna! So I'm not sure when I will have a moment tomorrow to update but if. It tomorrow then Friday for sure.


----------



## eyemom

Ahhh that meal sounds amaaazing. You ladies are making me hungry. ;) Tonight DH and I are going out for an anniversary meal, but we still can't decide where we want to go. 

Yes, so far my testing has all turned out totally normal! Not that I really want anything wrong with me, but on the other hand, I'd also like answers ya know?

My DD will be 3 in Feb and only in the last few weeks have we entered our first picky eating stage. She'll still eat enough good things, but a lot of the things she always ate before, she decided she no longer likes them.  And I used to be able to introduce something new and she'd try it with enthusiasm. And now she'll say she doesn't like it without even trying it. Like the pancakes, haha.

Thanks for the well wishes with the testing. I don't usually even try to tell myself not to test. I do try to hold of though if I only have one or two around. But I know I have no will power. And besides, that's why Internet Cheapies were invented, right?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Barbs how exciting tomorrow is here already.....i cant wait ti hear how you get on and i so hope the meds don't make u feel crappy FX for you!!! Hope your enjoying your relaxing day - i cant wait to have a duvet day after the wedding.

eyemom i totally understand the urge to test early! Ic's where used lots when i was ttc harrison - if they are in the house i can't resisit ZERO willpower here ....i need to sign up for POAS annonymous haha! I took several rounds of clomid and was told the same as Barbs but interestingly my progesterone levels post 0 where very high....i can't compare to not on clomid as i don't or didn't ovulate without it...FX you get your bfp this cycle and don't have to worry! 

Nat i agree dinner sounds awsome - can i come too.?!..i cobbled a fish pie together for dinner (i'm certaninly no Delia )this evening oh wasn't too impressed walked through the door to find chaos in the kitchen with pots everywhere and harrison in his walker opening and shutting all the doors making a bang - the only way i can get any time too cook is to let him do it! I dare say i'm setting myself up for problems when he is walking but i will hopefully keep him out of the kitchen....he's a lazy monkey so plenty of time to worry about that yet!

Sorry about the BFN hun but as you say still time yet!! No i don't intend to test until at least 12dpo but i may cave...i'm not great on the old willpower front but im hoping i'll be so busy i'll manage....Last time i used to test from about 7dpo as i was so desperate and just needed to test but i didn't get my actual pos untill 11/13dpo FF changed her mind on 0 that month. I think it was one of the others on the tread that got it super early. I wish!! I'm really hoping i can wait as i'm not totally sure i believe FF on the 0 front as docs said highly unlikley from bloods etc so i'm pretty sure it will be a BFN ....lets see i maybe posting next week at 8dpo that i caved and tested LOL!!!


----------



## Petzy

Nat I want to come to dinner too!!!! Lol

Erin I meant to ask where you are from ??


----------



## nimbec

Wouldn't it be amazing if we could all meet one day?! I know its unlikley as we are opposite sides of the globe but hey you never know.....


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou ladies on my dinner invites...and you know...I would sooo love to have you all join me.:) 
I cooked there best beef ever today aswell...slow cooked on 160 for 4hrs..it fell apart....OMG.I keep nipping out to the kitchen to have a cheaky piece whilst pete is not looking hehe...

Yes Becky...I have often said this you know...we should all meet up one day...

My sil has a villa in Florida...we can get it cheap- yippeee....lol..
We should defo take advantage of that one day soon and have ourselfs a girly holiday :thumbup: 

Hee hee....Becky I feel for you and trying to get the cooking done whilst babba is into everything.....Harry STILL does this to me...I'd like to say Harrison will soon grow out of this stage but "anytime soon?" Sorry no...
What I do is encourage Harry instead....I give him a pan or a plastic bowl and a spatcula and tell him to make as much noise as posible....or sing me some songs....he sits on the floor and thrashes away...it's PROPPER headache material and my neighbours hate it ...but it's tough!...lol....
He loves it...
Hehe I can just picture hubby's face....lol

Barbs...so exciting about tmr...Yaye.:happydance: 
Really looking forward to your update with the RE....

Meg...I will be thinking of you tmr am...your nervous drive there and the in the waiting room...I wonder if you see any familiar faces again...:) 
Ok...
it will all be ok...and you have us to yap to if you are waiting a loooong time in that waiting room...I will try and be online for your AM time...:) 

Well ladies...I am looking at my Xmas tree thinking...oh your soooo gone tmr!...lol
I can't wait to get it all put away again...I am desperate to do a throrough clean down lol...we desided to start packing this week too..llwe haven't got a move yet but we intend to anytime now....I thought might as well start getting the useless things out away ready to go....
Got a whole lot to do tmr...but I fully intend to take lots of breaks too...it's the tww so I can't push myself like I usually would.

Anyways...I'm off to finish up my words with friends and then it's off to bed.:) 

Nighty night ladies :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Petzy said:


> Erin I meant to ask where you are from ??

I'm from Missouri, USA. :) Just updated my profile so it'll show under my avy. :)


----------



## natjenson

Hey meg...:) online if you wanted to chat...good luck love :) 

Barbs....good luck to you too..:) ...oh this is a good day...I can feel it in me bones :) 
Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hey meg...:) online if you wanted to chat...good luck love :)
> 
> Barbs....good luck to you too..:) ...oh this is a good day...I can feel it in me bones :)
> Natalie xxx

Hi Nat! You were so right about how you pictured me this morning haha... but hey its done now! I was in and out in 5 min and there was NO wait ahhhh I could have slept another half hour - I got to work an hour early!! bahhhhhhhhh lol oh well! Now I just wait for the results..

Lucky day to those of you not going back to work today haha... at least its only a 2 day work week for me! Whoop!! Gotta see the positives...

Nat, how are you? are you testing again today? whats your plan hun xx

Barb - Today is RE day! Update update!!

Becky.. 2 days until the big day whoop whoop!! So exciting :D

Erin - Nice to know where you are from, I thought American but was not sure :D


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hey meg...:) online if you wanted to chat...good luck love :)
> 
> Barbs....good luck to you too..:) ...oh this is a good day...I can feel it in me bones :)
> Natalie xxx
> 
> Hi Nat! You were so right about how you pictured me this morning haha... but hey its done now! I was in and out in 5 min and there was NO wait ahhhh I could have slept another half hour - I got to work an hour early!! bahhhhhhhhh lol oh well! Now I just wait for the results..
> 
> Lucky day to those of you not going back to work today haha... at least its only a 2 day work week for me! Whoop!! Gotta see the positives...
> 
> Nat, how are you? are you testing again today? whats your plan hun xx
> 
> Barb - Today is RE day! Update update!!
> 
> Becky.. 2 days until the big day whoop whoop!! So exciting :D
> 
> Erin - Nice to know where you are from, I thought American but was not sure :DClick to expand...

Ahhh so glad you didn't have to wait long meg...you. Been through enough emotionally ...you certainly don't need to be waiting around pondering the what ifs...:flower:

So they phone you back today with the results?.....

Afm...tested this morning got a big white sucker in my face lol ....******* tests lol....(skews my language lol) 

Hope your work day zooms by so you can go home again love :thumbup:

Be checking in to see your updates :thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ugh Nat, so sorry about the BFN honestly it is just shit and not nice!! :( I am really glad your apt is around the corner.. makes such a difference to the mentality to be proactive doesn't it? You waited so long with Harry you deserve a speedy baby this time!! I curse the AF gods for you lol

tick tock tick tock when will my phone ring??

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy this website has a huge range for HCG levels at 4+3..avg is 700 but could be 400-1000! like wtf lol...

I am shocked at my own nerves right now I feel shakey almost

and Yes Nat they will call me anytime now...


----------



## natjenson

Any news yet meg? :hugs: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Any news yet meg? :hugs:
> 
> Natalie xxx

Not yet hun.. :) almost 6 hours urgh~~


----------



## Petzy

Ok got the call, HcG is 1747 which is great as far as averages go. I am happy with that. I will go back again Saturday and re-draw and then she will book my ultrasound. Now I am anxious all over again about Saturday lol


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ok got the call, HcG is 1747 which is great as far as averages go. I am happy with that. I will go back again Saturday and re-draw and then she will book my ultrasound. Now I am anxious all over again about Saturday lol

Awe this is great news meg....so happy for you.:happydance:
They are great numbers...so by Saturday you should looking for a number around 3500...:thumbup:

Try not to be nervous Hun...I totally get why you would be tho.:hugs:

So do you "feel" pregnant?......
It's a wonderful feeling isn't it :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

I do and I don't.. I have some mild cramping "pangs" here and there.. I am totally exhausted and my right boob hurts LOL. The fatigue is biggest right now though. That being said I got up at 6 to go for bloods so that could easily be it. I am sitting here yawning as I type this literally LOL

Yes should be around 3500 or so hopefully. Fingers crossed....

How was that pie Nat?? Looked amazing


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> I do and I don't.. I have some mild cramping "pangs" here and there.. I am totally exhausted and my right boob hurts LOL. The fatigue is biggest right now though. That being said I got up at 6 to go for bloods so that could easily be it. I am sitting here yawning as I type this literally LOL
> 
> Yes should be around 3500 or so hopefully. Fingers crossed....
> 
> How was that pie Nat?? Looked amazing

Ahh meg...lip lipingly gooood....extreamly cheesy...

Your signs are all good...sounds just about right for first tri....the bbs will taper off a bit in a couple of weeks...either you get used to the pain or it subsides .:thumbup:

Soo have you got anything nice planned for the weekend love ?....how's hubby's ear infection now..li hope it's much better :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

No plans yet actually. I'm happy to stay in and veg hehe. I think on Saturday I will make a big vat of turkey chili :) it's the season for it. DH ear infection is slightly better but he may need to go back again got better meds sigh. Right now I'm using the rest of the prescription that he got last year so we'll see if that works&#8230; The pills that he took all last week didn't end up doing too much unfortunately. Thanks for asking that was sweet of you :)

What about you? Any plans?


----------



## barbikins

I had bad fatigue. Buy all my symptoms kicked in on week six. 
I had a hard time staying awake at work. 
I never really felt pregnant per she other than the nausea and tiredness. 
Once I was over that I felt great. Tri three is when things start to hurt. 
DH says I complained a lot lol.


----------



## barbikins

Nat I'm sorry for your bfn :(
I'm really happy you have your RE appointment soon. And I hope you get answers or treatments that will get you pregnant. FX


----------



## Sis4Us

Great Numbers Meg!!!! :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...12 or 15 dpo here....af may arrive tmr...if no af by morning I will test...
I can feel her coming...I have been a total cow this morning...I feel like total pants!:( ...

Sis how are you?:) ....looks like you are gearing up there:thumbup: 

Becky- YOUR GETTING MARRIED IN THE MORNING.:happydance: 
Oh gawsh I hope this weather is kind to you for the big day :flower: 
Have you tested yet?

Well this weather here is horrendous...not a "going out of the house" kind of day...we are being warned to stay indoors...:wacko: 

Hope all you ladies are well and ok today.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat! Good morning! Ugh hate those BFN's.... I second Barb, so glad you're seeing the RE and getting things moving. I am here for you 100% and you know it xx

Becky - WEDDING DAY TOMORROW AHHH - cant wait to see a pic hehe!! Whoop! So exciting.... :) 

Its so facking cold..-25 and with the windchill its in the -30's... like its AWFUL!!! I want to hide under my covers all day oops too bad I have to work...


----------



## Petzy

*taps microphone*

is this thing on??

*silence*


----------



## natjenson

Hehe that's too funny meg I love that...:) 

I'm here....where IS Everybody eh lol....

Hope all is ok and well.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hehe that's too funny meg I love that...:)
> 
> I'm here....where IS Everybody eh lol....
> 
> Hope all is ok and well.:)
> 
> Natalie xxx

PHew! Lol I was worried haha.. Nat tell me, what is on the menu tonight?? I want to live through your cooking!

I am doing good.. less than an hour to go at work and I just ate a big gingerbread man with some iced tea lol... tea time if you will, Nat!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hehe that's too funny meg I love that...:)
> 
> I'm here....where IS Everybody eh lol....
> 
> Hope all is ok and well.:)
> 
> Natalie xxx
> 
> PHew! Lol I was worried haha.. Nat tell me, what is on the menu tonight?? I want to live through your cooking!
> 
> I am doing good.. less than an hour to go at work and I just ate a big gingerbread man with some iced tea lol... tea time if you will, Nat!Click to expand...

:rofl: lol your are REALLY funny today ....

So on the menu tonight was store made curry...tandoori chicken...petes version of "making dinner" lol...bless he tried.
Shhhh don't tell it was gruesome.lol
I ate half of it and sort of said,...I'm not so hungry today...lol....
Of course I attacked the chocolate cake an hour later...oooops...

Oh yes tea time!....I will please....I never turn down a cup of tea....I live for my cups of tea....if tea was wiped of the face of the earth I could just die...lol...and ginger bread man :) .....run run as fast as you can you can't catch me I'm the ginger bread man.....what DOES that mean ?....I never got it lol

Tmr it's creamy tuna pasta bake...with home made garlic bread...:thumbup:
I'm licking my lips already...
Go course lashings of cheese On top of it......pics when master piece Is done ? Lol

You know I should start a blog of my food art lol...receipts and methods....I really should do this...I would love that.:) 

I was thinking earlier ...how did you get out of the "no drinking " situation this NYE?....I hope it wasn't too hard :thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

**taps window** 

Lights are on- nobody's home?...

Stop hiding behind the sofa...lol

**hello?** 

:rofl:


----------



## barbikins

Never fear, for I am here!!!

Booooooo and hissss on a bfn. 
Your prediction was end of January yes?!
Maybe you will join me. Maybe we can both get our bfp this month?!


Tomorrow morning is the first injection. I'm super nervous. 
Ahhhhhhh!!!!! Nathan said not to worry cuz he will do it. Followed by an evil laugh. Great. So tomorrow will be CD1 in terms of IVF. 

I've got meat balls cooking! Did you make your lasagna, Meg?
Nat, your dinner sounds great. Both today & tomorrow. I wish I could eat cheese!!!

Xo


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Never fear, for I am here!!!
> 
> Booooooo and hissss on a bfn.
> Your prediction was end of January yes?!
> Maybe you will join me. Maybe we can both get our bfp this month?!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning is the first injection. I'm super nervous.
> Ahhhhhhh!!!!! Nathan said not to worry cuz he will do it. Followed by an evil laugh. Great. So tomorrow will be CD1 in terms of IVF.
> 
> I've got meat balls cooking! Did you make your lasagna, Meg?
> Nat, your dinner sounds great. Both today & tomorrow. I wish I could eat cheese!!!
> 
> Xo

:happydance: Yaye happy staberson day for tmr barbs...
That's very funny about Nathan...and his laugh ...I'm glad he is making you feel more at ease about it....I saw a film once...they practiced on an orange.:shrug:...would that help at all barbs?...

Mmmm meat balls....now I must admit I'm not a complete fan of meat balls but I just love Making them....I love getting hands into the mix and pretend I am making a mud pie.:thumbup:
And to roll them lil suckers up into lil balls pleases me too lol.

I hope your balls are tasty barbs.:thumbup:...I think I'll make them for pete on my birthday...I know he will love them again :) 

So tmr it all begins :happydance: barbs I am soo excited for you.:happydance:
Tell us how it goes with the injection won't you.:) I would be super nice to Peter if he had administer mine...he would soooo use it to "punish " me if I upset him before injection time lol...

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! One night out of town with DH and I'm already so behind! We celebrated our 9th anniversary (which was actually on New Year's Day) at a bed & breakfast last night (the 2nd) and then went to an art museum today. It was a great day with great food but boy am I tired.

Natalie is your OH named Pete? That's my DH's name too. :D

Ladies I'm a newbie here, is Natalie always talking about the fantastic meals she makes? *drools*

Excited for everyone here. Let's keep the good news coming. :hugs:

Oh and yup I'm American, probably obvious from how I talk. Errrr...type. ;) :haha:


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies.:) 

Lol yes Erin I always seem to be talking about food latley...lol...it seems to be since I started dieting - not so much to lose weight but to be healthier...losing weight is a bonus...and cutting down the slight mum tum is an added bonus too :) lol
I actually start my fresh lemon diet in Monday again...oh boy it's a fab way of getting healthy I love it.:) 

I'm so glad you had a great anniversary love :) ...and Yaye we share oh names...but I get Everso annoyed with reeteing myself when I have to call him...pete?,pete?, PETER !
Lol.hahahaha...you too? Lol....


Well ladies it's 13 or 16 dpo today...I'm cramping up here as I speak...dram witch!.lol
She is defiantly on her way...either that I implanted late...and I really cannot see that being the case.lol
Just 5days till the apt with doc :happydance: 
Can't wait...

So barbs...how did your first injection go?.....was it ok....did Nathan do it nicely...did it hurt?....
Barbs it's sooo exciting....I bet it feels good to be finally getting this show on the road now :) 

Meg...how are you feeling today?....how did your lasagne go?....was it yummy...haha ...I'm doing it again...food food food...lol
How's that weather?.....it's all over our news...how we are getting the clash o'd Florida and Canada weather...we are in for your cold snap..,tho I doubt it will be anywhere near as bad as your having it.:) 
I hope your all managing to stay warm.:) 

Erin...did you test this weekend yet...are you going to?....good luck Hun :) 

Sis...did you get your possy opk yet..how's the iui going so far?....I'm rooting for you Hun...I really hope this is the one this time....I'm getting a strong feeling your bfp is coming...VERY Soon.:) 

Becky.....it's your wedding day...I saw the weather for ats for Wales last night...it looks as tho it's going to be nice and sunny for you today...I am crossing my fingers for you Hun....congratulations for the big day....
Update us won't you...:) 

Well my sweetys...I hope you are all having a good day ...I will be back on later....I have a very painfull knee so I am going to have a nice soak in the bath so try and ease the pain...I have no clue how I have done this...I am one step away from gi paving in and getting my butt up to the A&E ....:( ......the pain sux bad!....
It's been two days now :( 

Take care petals.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

HAPPY WEDDING DAY BECKY!!!!! So happy for you xo can't wait to hear all about it eventually !! Xo

Nat - that Tuna bake sounds amaze! Ahhh I wish Mark ate Tuna ... (Pickiest eater ever!!! I'm pretty bad too lol) definitely post a picture haha 

5 days till your appt Nat whoop!! So glad :)

Nat to answer your question about NYE drinking it was a mom issue because we stayed in! For for Xmas dinners (2 of them) I said I had a migraine for one and for the other I just didn't drink and no one noticed lol 

I'm going out for dinner tonight with another couple though and nervous about not drinking. They know we are ttc so I don't know what to say ugh. Maybe antibiotics or migraine ahhhh 

Barb - first needle poke today!! Big stuff happening. That's great Nathan can do it ! mark would run away screaming like his hair was on fire lmao. Never in a million years..... Let us know how it goes! And hopefully no side effects for you :)

I am sitting at the clinic waiting room for I second blood draw. Nervous. We will see what the results are in a few hours probably. I was not feeling well last night - queasy a bit and quite crampy so maybe that's a good sign. Way more going on than I ever did for my last bfp.....

Xx


----------



## Petzy

Oh Nat I hope that knee feels better xx


----------



## Petzy

Okay I'm back home now On the couch watching a chick flick Lol

However my arm is really sore where they took blood, I think they bruised me :( The blood soaked right through my sweatshirt too! Ah well lol.


----------



## barbikins

Hello girls!

Well everything went well with the first injection. I couldn't bring myself to do it so Nathan did & even though he poked me twice before it got in all the way, it wasn't painful. Stung a bit afterward. 
It took a while to mix everything together. 

I will update my blog with photos!

Meg it's good you have symptoms. Good signs. I have a great feeling you will have a successful pregnancy. I forget if you answered me but do you have to take P for 12 weeks? Can't wait to hear today's results.

Yay Becky!!! Happy wedding Day!!!!!! So exciting!
Congrats and can't wait to see photos of you. 

Nat, how are you? Sorry about your knee. It's normal to fall apart in your 30s lol
I have bad knees. As does DH. 
Damn witch. She needs to stay the fak away. But I'm excited you are seeing an RE & going to get some answers.

We have been super lazy. Still in bed lol
But I need coffee now so time to get up!

Talk with you later ladies xo


----------



## Petzy

Results weren't what I was hoping. They were a bit under 3000. The nurse said they look for them to "approximately double" and they did that , but because they didn't "exactly "double , they want me to come again Monday morning for another draw. I swear she said 2700 something but I could be wrong which means it went up 1000

Then she asked me if I had any cramping and spotting. I said I had mild cramps on and off but not today and no spotting. She said if I get severe cramps to go to ER and to call them. That gave me a really great feeling.

I honestly just want to crawl into a corner somewhere. This doesn't look good. Once again. Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Results weren't what I was hoping. They were a bit under 3000. The nurse said they look for them to "approximately double" and they did that , but because they didn't "exactly "double , they want me to come again Monday morning for another draw. I swear she said 2700 something but I could be wrong which means it went up 1000
> 
> Then she asked me if I had any cramping and spotting. I said I had mild cramps on and off but not today and no spotting. She said if I get severe cramps to go to ER and to call them. That gave me a really great feeling.
> 
> I honestly just want to crawl into a corner somewhere. This doesn't look good. Once again. Sorry to be a downer.

Oh no meg :hugs:...it's ok love...positive thinking love ok...sending huge hugs from across the pond.:hugs:

Ok meg...it's good that your numbers are rising...it just might be a lil slower than they wanted :) 
It's good that she said they are "happy" with the number drawn.:thumbup:
I am praying praying praying for you here love...fingers MAJOUR crossed.
Try not to worry over the next couple of days...
This all bound to be scary Hun..of course bc of what you have been through over the last 4months.
Meg we are here for you ok...:hug:

So your next bloods is Monday?

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> Well everything went well with the first injection. I couldn't bring myself to do it so Nathan did & even though he poked me twice before it got in all the way, it wasn't painful. Stung a bit afterward.
> It took a while to mix everything together.
> 
> I will update my blog with photos!
> 
> Meg it's good you have symptoms. Good signs. I have a great feeling you will have a successful pregnancy. I forget if you answered me but do you have to take P for 12 weeks? Can't wait to hear today's results.
> 
> Yay Becky!!! Happy wedding Day!!!!!! So exciting!
> Congrats and can't wait to see photos of you.
> 
> Nat, how are you? Sorry about your knee. It's normal to fall apart in your 30s lol
> I have bad knees. As does DH.
> Damn witch. She needs to stay the fak away. But I'm excited you are seeing an RE & going to get some answers.
> 
> We have been super lazy. Still in bed lol
> But I need coffee now so time to get up!
> 
> Talk with you later ladies xo

Oh that's wonderful that your injection went well...:thumbup:
How do you feel about it...?
So barbs I forget - is it one injection a day?...

So glad you are having a "lazy" day in bed...:winkwink: lol...
Coffee time - I sooo wish I could have one of then right now lol...
Unfortunately I'm laying on my bed watching obese:a year to save my life high on codeine for the pain in my knee...it's not really touched the pain...it hurts so much to move right now :( ....
If I am no better by the morning I am going to A&E :( ...
Got sil visiting tmr to bring me lots of birthday pressies....got three sil and they love to spoil me...not only that they have made an extra effort to cheer me up this years so I'm pretty excited to see what theY have treated me to this time:) lol...
Then we are off to mil for spag bill...yum yum...got a funny feeling they are going to whip a b day cake out and sing hb...I always cry when that happens lol what am I like lol...

Ugh go to go and muster some strenghpth to start the dinner for tonight...I'm hoping my knee dosnt give way on me.ooops...
Oh you have bad knees too...it's not nice is it....one minute- fine!....next minute?...so NOT FINE! Lol...
Haha barbs we will be having knee replacements by the time we are 60 lol...knee is the new hip I hear them say lol

Anyway you take care barbs and enjoy that rest up today...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg...please don't think your being a downer Hun :hug: 
This is what we are here for....the highs and the lows....hopefully this is a short lived low that we will get you through and that all will be fine by Monday :) 

My advice meg if you are getting some mild cramping is get them feet up Hun...lots and lots of fluids...
And if your not happy by the am...go to your local A&E tmr and see if they do a scan...scout out the cramping a lil more than it actually is so they DO Do the scan...
If sure if you explain your recent history they should oblige.
I'm so worried for you right now...I hope you are ok and not worrying yourself sick...please don't do that ok.:hugs: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

I feel ok right now. I'm going to try to relax best I can but it's hard. The cramps are super mild. I was happy with the light cramping until she asked me if I was having any lol. Everyone on first tri forum seems to have mild cramps .... Sigh. 

Nothing I can do but wait till Monday and hope the number is somewhere near 5400


----------



## Sis4Us

Meg... Try to relax as best U can Ur numbers are climbing so that's a good sign so hoping its even Higher On Mon!! :hugs:

Barbs.... Great start to a Lil Bundle FX this is just the Ticket! 

Nat..... So sorry about your Knee Love I too have bad Knees Elbows and Back that's what being a Competitive Gymnast will do to ya!! :nope:

AFM.... Got a ++++ OPk yesterday and today and guess what my Nurse is on Vaca so I can't get th other nurses on board to do the IUI also didn't have time to order the trigger since I'm Oing early as usual!! :(
This will be cycle 3 w NOOOOO help :nope: not to happy about that I just want to get my BFP so ican tell them where to go and how to get there!! :haha:
Dhwould wake up last nite and him and DS1 are at Defensive Driving today so hopefully tonite won't be too late!!


----------



## barbikins

Nat is right Meg. Your number is climbing quite a bit. Everyone is different. 
And yes lots of woman have mild cramps in first tri. And you will continue to so through out your pregnancy as your uterus stretch. 
I'm just sorry it couldn't be good news & moving forward. No concerns. Nothing. 
I still think you will be fine. Your Beta is high!

Yes Nat I have to jab myself every day for about 12 days until we are ready to Harvey my eggs. I will go back Tuesday for Cycle Monitoring & more drugs!


----------



## barbikins

Harvest. Not Harvey lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Harvest. Not Harvey lol

Lol


----------



## natjenson

Harvey lol...he's sound kind of cool....where can I meat this guy lol.hahahaha....jk jk...:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

The countdown to pregnancy website says that if you're over 1200 hcg, that you should be doubling at a minimum of 72 hours..... Which means I might be fine. I hate this process LOL. So sorry for obsessing girls.... We will see


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php
> 
> The countdown to pregnancy website says that if you're over 1200 hcg, that you should be doubling at a minimum of 72 hours..... Which means I might be fine. I hate this process LOL. So sorry for obsessing girls.... We will see

Meg no need to be sorry you silly sausage :hugs:...this is bound to be a delicate stage for you...I'm am glad you found some info that has settled you tho...and that site is very good..li offen use that site :) :thumbup:

Hope your ok Hun :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Trying my best! Thanks xx

On another note and Nat you may appreciate this lol ... Friends are on their way over (another couple) and I didn't want to both with no drinking excuses so I found a coors light bottle and emptied it and washed it and filled it with soda water haha. Can only work on that bottle cause it's dark! Lol I'm so smart. Going out for dinner soon and I will just say in thirsty and drink a pop or something ....


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Trying my best! Thanks xx
> 
> On another note and Nat you may appreciate this lol ... Friends are on their way over (another couple) and I didn't want to both with no drinking excuses so I found a coors light bottle and emptied it and washed it and filled it with soda water haha. Can only work on that bottle cause it's dark! Lol I'm so smart. Going out for dinner soon and I will just say in thirsty and drink a pop or something ....

Gawsh meg that is a GREAT Idea....good thinking:thumbup:...up there for thinking down there for dancing my step paa always says lol...
You Know I would never had come up with something as good as that...that's AWSOME .:) 

Hope you have a good night love ...:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ugh ladies...I'm having a REALLY bad night...it's 3:30 am ...I can't sleep....I'm in a bad mood too:( .....tmr is going to be hard...I will be sooo tired :( 

Hope you are all having a better night than me lol:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Guess what? Yup you guessed it- I'm still awake!....grrrrrr lol - it's 5:30 am
This is Not good- I am dreading the LOOONG day ahead of me :( 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Goodness ladies this thread moves so fast, I can't keep up. That's awesome though. <3

lolol Natalie, "Pete? Pete? PETER!!!" YESSS this is a regular part of my vocabulary, hahaha! And then when he actually hears the "PETER!" he's like, "WHAT???" Haha love him.

Sorry I'm out of the loop, what's your Dr appt to discuss? Sorry if I just missed it! In any case, good luck! Really soon now!

Meg I'm dying to know how your beer bottle swap trick turned out. I'd be afraid of forgetting which one was the fake.  And whaaaaat how did you bleed that much from a blood draw???? You poor thing.

Glad you're feeling better about the numbers from your beta. <3 I'm sure it's so hard not to be so worried all the time. But I agree that the up-up-upward trend of your numbers is a great thing. I hope Monday's results bring you some peace. I think mild cramping is okay though. It feels that way when your uterus is growing. <3 Though taking it easy and lots of fluids is always a good idea. :hugs:

Barb, glad it went well with Nathan giving you the injection! My DH would probably pass out, lol. Well, he really really does hate needles, but when the situation calls for it, I think he's tougher than he gives himself credit. Still I somehow think I'd wind up having to do it myself.  Hope you tolerate everything well and this cycle is smooth sailing for you.

Sis4Us (sorry I don't know or don't remember your real name yet), that is soooo frustrating about the timing. So sorry. If it's ok I'll just keep hoping that maybe this time you won't need the help???

AFM, I was _going_ to test today, but I had a massive temp dip (not yet recorded) so I decided to wait. A little early for me to be getting a temp dip (just barely above my cover line) as I'm 12 dpo and usually my LP is 13 days with some 14-day LPs in recent months. Still spotting bright red every day since 1 dpo, so 12 days straight now, WTH. Some days it's barely anything (like yesterday), but other days (like today) there's quite a bit. Soooo I just have no idea what's going on. I really want to get on with the Clomid next cycle, but I really don't know if it'll be clear to me when I should start taking it. :-( Anyway, guess I shouldn't get ahead of myself worrying. We'll see what tomorrow's temp does. But as crazy as this cycle has been, I'm not terribly optimistic.

Edit: Natalie, :( :( Hope you can get some sleep. I get insomnia in my luteal phase and it's the absolute worst. :(


----------



## Petzy

Nat! Poor thing ! I hope you are asleep now and Pete is caring for Harry! Hehe. I've been there many a time. It's the worst! But I don't have a child to watch so I sant imagine. Hope you're doing ok xo

Erin - it wasn't that much blood but it did suck nonetheless lol. Good for you holding out on testing ! And everytime I have zero symptoms and am not optimistic I get a bfp it seems LOL so I'm rooting for you !

Barbs let us know how you're doing xx

It's 6am here and trouble sleeping myself. Going to try though. My boobs are sore and little twinges here and there but that's it. Xx


----------



## natjenson

Awe thanks ladies...yes I eventually fell asleep...past 6 this morning...Peter got up with Harry.
I got about 4hrs in the end...but wow I am all out of sinc and tired still..my knee hurts sooo bad :( 

Anyways ladies I hope to be able to respond better to your posts later...
Meg I hope you managed to get back to sleep Hun...what a horrid feeling eh :( 

Love to my ladies :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh I forgot to say...this is terrible....I received an email this morning from bnb ...it was a update alert on a post from one of the ladies that was pg...nobody had seen her since nov when she posted that she wasn't feeling to great.
It turns out that she got the h1n1 virus and her baby had to be induced...(thankfully baby is doing great now) but then they induced the lady into a coma and put a trachea in and she still hasn't been able to meet her new born...:( soooo so sad for her...
What an awful thing to happen to such a great lady...and I am sooo glad she is "coming out of the worst now" ...
I can't imagine how she must feel right now....

Anyways I thought I'd share that as I am pleased she is ok now.:) 

Later ladies <3 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

I never got back to sleep unfortunately !!!

And wow Nat that is a crazy story.....


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls!

Sorry to hear you can't sleep Nat!
How are you? I have read back a page yet so forgive me...did you test today?

Meg good to hear you have more symptoms. 
I have felt some boob burning from my drugs. Other than that, my injection site is sore :(
I still can't so my own injection. That's ok though. Today's shot hurt!!!

We are having a super lazy day :) watching Cori right now. 

Meg I can't wait to hear tomorrow's results. I bet you can't wait too!
How are you feeling? Any better about the results?


----------



## barbikins

eyemom said:


> Goodness ladies this thread moves so fast, I can't keep up. That's awesome though. <3
> 
> lolol Natalie, "Pete? Pete? PETER!!!" YESSS this is a regular part of my vocabulary, hahaha! And then when he actually hears the "PETER!" he's like, "WHAT???" Haha love him.
> 
> Sorry I'm out of the loop, what's your Dr appt to discuss? Sorry if I just missed it! In any case, good luck! Really soon now!
> 
> Meg I'm dying to know how your beer bottle swap trick turned out. I'd be afraid of forgetting which one was the fake.  And whaaaaat how did you bleed that much from a blood draw???? You poor thing.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better about the numbers from your beta. <3 I'm sure it's so hard not to be so worried all the time. But I agree that the up-up-upward trend of your numbers is a great thing. I hope Monday's results bring you some peace. I think mild cramping is okay though. It feels that way when your uterus is growing. <3 Though taking it easy and lots of fluids is always a good idea. :hugs:
> 
> Barb, glad it went well with Nathan giving you the injection! My DH would probably pass out, lol. Well, he really really does hate needles, but when the situation calls for it, I think he's tougher than he gives himself credit. Still I somehow think I'd wind up having to do it myself.  Hope you tolerate everything well and this cycle is smooth sailing for you.
> 
> Sis4Us (sorry I don't know or don't remember your real name yet), that is soooo frustrating about the timing. So sorry. If it's ok I'll just keep hoping that maybe this time you won't need the help???
> 
> AFM, I was _going_ to test today, but I had a massive temp dip (not yet recorded) so I decided to wait. A little early for me to be getting a temp dip (just barely above my cover line) as I'm 12 dpo and usually my LP is 13 days with some 14-day LPs in recent months. Still spotting bright red every day since 1 dpo, so 12 days straight now, WTH. Some days it's barely anything (like yesterday), but other days (like today) there's quite a bit. Soooo I just have no idea what's going on. I really want to get on with the Clomid next cycle, but I really don't know if it'll be clear to me when I should start taking it. :-( Anyway, guess I shouldn't get ahead of myself worrying. We'll see what tomorrow's temp does. But as crazy as this cycle has been, I'm not terribly optimistic.
> 
> Edit: Natalie, :( :( Hope you can get some sleep. I get insomnia in my luteal phase and it's the absolute worst. :(

 Good luck testing today!!! Can't wait to hear the results. 
Are you planning on any assisted conception at some point?


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ugh ladies...I'm having a REALLY bad night...it's 3:30 am ...I can't sleep....I'm in a bad mood too:( .....tmr is going to be hard...I will be sooo tired :(
> 
> Hope you are all having a better night than me lol:)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Hey Hun. Sorry I must missed what's going on today?
Why are you upset?

Xo


----------



## eyemom

Today was a BFN which I'm okay with this time because I expected it and really had no hope for a bfp. I mostly just wanted to rule out chemical.

My plan for now is to do Clomid for 3 cycles then Clomid + IUI for a couple of cycles if it comes down to it. I think if the Clomid + IUI doesn't do it, I'll maybe see an RE (about 3 hours away from home). But personally I don't think I could do IVF partly because of cost and partly because I know I couldn't handle leftover embryos.


----------



## barbikins

You don't see an Re before starting IUI?
I wish you the best. Your chances will improve so much!
Is this your first time with IUI?

Yeah it's tricky. The embryos left over. I've thought of that. But I really want a baby so I am willing to deal with what ever happens.


----------



## eyemom

Yeah it's understandable. I understand the choice, I just know personally I would struggle with that too much.

And no I just see my regular ob-gyn unless we go through most of the standard stuff and still nothing is working. I imagine he'd refer for IVF but I don't know??? But for an IUI he can do it. Yes, if it comes down to it, this would be my first time for an IUI. I had no problem conceiving last two times (1st time resulted in DD, second time resulted in m/c).


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

You'll have to excuse my terrible grammar tonight..I'm still shattered.:( 
I will try my best to reply to earlier posts here altho I can't promise much as my brain is just fried.lol

I have no idea what happend last night- why I just couldn't sleep...
I get terrible insomnia and I was soooo tired but the sleep did not come to me last night...I tried getting up and having a cool glass of milk...then I tried to read a book(to make my eyes tired) that didn't work...I whatched a bit of Fox News...I just layed in the dark...I tried to get back up again and play stupid games online...I just could not sleep at all....but pete woke me around 6:30 am this morning and asked why I was asleep on the sofa(had he done something to upset Me- bless) 
I told him about my awfull night and that I'd only just nodded off so he summonsed me to bed and told me he would take care of Harry for the morning whilst I caught up on a little sleep...he came back to bed with me and he just held me whilst I burst into tears and fell asleep.
Gees I felt sooo down last night....a mixture of my poorly painfull knee and not being able to do very much for and with Harry made me feel like a useless mom :; and also that of the "timing of the year" and my emptiness I felt inside- my heart ached :( 

But when I woke up today I felt "somewhat" better for the cry...and tuff ended myself up and told myself to move forward now...good things are waiting us.:) 
NOW GO GET EM:) 
Lol

So today I went to mil...and peters sisters were all there waiting for me to arrive...and when I walked in I was inundated with pressies for my birthday- of course I opened them too soon lol...
Oh they spiolt me...I felt so special :) 
They are lovely and I am soo lucky to have them in my life.:) 

So ladies ...how have we all been today?....good I hopes.:) 
Meg...how are you feeling petal?...how did your night go with your friends last night...did the "fake" beer work ....?

Barbs....ouch sore bottom syndrome...have you thought about ice before and after injection site love?...
Wow I bet you feel great knowing that er is almost here...so exciting.:) 
I can't wait to hear how the blastings go :) 

Erin...tee hee ...too funny about the rePeteing ....must be a pete thing...a certain kind of selective deafness lol...
Funny how "dinners ready !" Always gets heard tho lol
So you have iui in mind...honestly love...what a good plan...it's good to have somthing in the forefront to keep you going.
But first it's 3rounds of clomid?....I think you start clomid like cd3 or 5 and you take it for 5 days....don't take my word for it tho lol...it's just what I kind have picked up along the way....I wonder tho if my doc may suggest this on Thursday...not for ovulation induction but for muti eggy drop.:) who knows eh :) 
Good luck Hun...I hope it goes well for you...
Let us know how it goes with your ob-gyn ...:) 

Sis...did your temp go up yet?....how are you feeling?...are you confident about coverage..did hubby make it home on time., :) 

Becky!:) 
YOUR MARRIED ...:happydance: 
Can't wait to hear how the big day went...I hope the weather was good for you both:) 
Can't wait to see pics too.:) 
You just need a perfect bfp to top your whole year in full now :thumbup: that would be AWSOME eh :) 

Well ladies..cycle update for me is...still no af...think I am 14/17 dpo...(defo not 17 dpo as my lp is 16lol....so ff WAS right) 
Bfn on a test this morn...wich by the way I found tucked under my matteress yesterday lol...must have hid them from myself and forgot about them lol ideal tho bc I thought I had zero left :thumbup: 

Anyways ladies...nuff of my long ass post lol...and it's pretty late here again...almost 2am...

Night night petals :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Hi Natalie. Ohhh I hope you get a great night's sleep tonight. Sounds like you have a great hubby and a great set of in-laws.

Sometimes you just have to have a good cry to feel better. <3 Hope you start tomorrow feeling refreshed and positive.

Ahhh was today your birthday? Or is it soon? Or did I already miss it??? I feel like you've posted about it now that you mention it. In any case, happy birthday. <3

Haha maybe the rePeteing is a Pete thing. Or maybe it's just a man thing. *lol* We will consider IUI down the line, though I'm still praying we won't have to do it. Might not be back-to-back due to funds??? I'm not sure how much of a hit we'll take with each one. DH is very much "a baby is a product of our love," which really it would be ideal if it could work that way where we have a night of passion or two and ta-da...baby! :haha: The IUI just feels so clinical. But more than that, we just desperately want another child, and we don't want DD to be an only child. So we will do whatever it takes as far as we are comfortable and what we can afford.

Yeah Dr said first we'll do 2-3 rounds of just the Clomid (I'd rather give it 3 tries), then Clomid +IUI, and after that he said we'd "re-evaluate." I know I'm supposed to start the Clomid on CD5, but since I've been bleeding nonstop this cycle, it's not really clear which day is CD1, and therefore it's not really clear which day is CD5.... So annoying!

And yes I'm taking Clomid for multiple eggie drop too. Probably everyone else knows this already but have you had any other testing done yet?

Sorry about your BFN. Are you feeling okay about it?

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Nite Nat hope u get some sleep!!!

I would think the Pain meds are the cause of your Insomnia I get the same way when I have to take more than 2!!
Hope u get some rest tonite and what a Lovely day u had glad they spoiled you on your special Day!! :)

My temp is still the same and I'm still getting ++++++ :shrug: thought it was the Royal Jelly but maybe it's the voted although I had pain on my left side yesterday and it's on my Right today!! :shrug:

Hope I get a temp jump in the Am so we can get this show on the Road ready for Our 2014 BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Well I'm out...had a huge temp drop...below cover line...(15dpo)
I'm ok tho it is what it is :) 

2more sleeps till dr G :happydance:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat so glad you are feeling better... and you deserved to be spoiled with presents!!! hehe what a nice way to spend the day! Lots of people who love you... :) I know a good cry is needed sometimes.. think about how much you have going on right now with Harry, TTC, the birthday, the miscarriage anniversary... you are such a strong light... always so shiny and bright! You are allowed to change your bulb every once in awhile! xoxo


----------



## nimbec

Hi all, 

I'm MARRIED :) Mrs Davies now hehe. Just a very quick post to say i'm still here just sorting out all the running around after the wedding. I had an amazing day! There was one part that was ruined by jons crazy brother but i'll tell you all about it another time! I will read through and catch up as much as i can later - i've started...... Meg i hope your numbers keep increasing ...you are right to be positive as it can take 72hrs at this point! Did you go in today for another test?? really hope its good news for you! 

Nat so sorry about the BFN and temp drop the witch is a bitch!!!!! I think i missed your birthday...I'm so sorry HAPPY BIRTHDAY albeit a little belated lol 

Barbs yay on the first injection....i'm sure they will get easier & just think the more you have the closer to tranfer you are :) and thats one step closer to you having a bubba in your arms very soon xx 

As for me i tested this morning 10dpo and surprise surprise BFN i know i have a few more days left but i'm not overly hopeful - on to the next cycle! Just to decide whether to do the clomid or not......think i will as it worked last time....ugh not sure.....wish i knew for sure if i o'd or not......

spk later ladies off to take the mens suits back ! then the cake - we hired one hehe and gave everyone kitchen cake :0!!!


----------



## eyemom

Congratulations! Thanks for popping in!


----------



## Petzy

Ohhhh Becky big congrats!! so glad you had such a great day.. and I look forward to hearing the drama about DH's brother! Love wedding drama! hehe :)

Mmmmm cake!!


----------



## barbikins

Becky congratulations! So exciting!!!
Are you going on a honeymoon? Look forward to the drama too :)
OH yeah every time I think about how awful these experiences are, I think about my goal :) And It makes it all worth it in the end if I have a baby in my arms!!!

Erin, your plan sounds great! See how things go right?
If you conceived on your own no issue twice you may just need to bypass some thing and IUI will work for you. 
But I hope even more that Clomid will just increase your odds. How do you feel about multiples??

Nat, I'm sorry you were feeling so blue. A good cry is what you needed. And allowing yourself to grieve. It's SO important. I know from my own experience, you just have to let what ever emotions you have flow. Let it be - and I always feel so much better afterwards. I'm sending you a massive hug, love xo
It's so much harder too when you hit these anniversaries & you're neither pregnant or with a baby in your arms, right? All this time passes & still, there's nothing to show for. That's how I felt for such a long time. Milestones are hard.
Like for me; February will be three years since I was pregnant with Aida. And then her third birthday this year. Like, did three years really just pass & still we have NOTHING? Fuck. It's so weird & sad.

Meg - can't wait to hear today's news. I hope they call you soon!
I used to get a call between 11am & 1pm!


----------



## Petzy

Well said Barb....:) I cant even imagine. Oh, the other day DH says to me "all you do is get pregnant lately haha" and im like "yeah, not worth much when it doesn't progress AHHHHHHH".... I said we have been trying for over a year and a half! weeeeeeeeeeeeee So glad I have you girls in this madness...

I hope they call me soon too Barb, there was no one at the clinic so I shouldn't be too far behind haha...


----------



## Petzy

Just got the call... 5400 HcG would have been double and it was 5213 in 48 hours so she said that was just fine as it was over 60% and they booked me for next Tuesday ultrasound... AHHHHHHHHH. Why don't I feel better yet?? 

It is a relief on one hand but I am still uneasy, cant help it! I will try to relax until Tuesday but man will I be nervous before that appt... lol


----------



## eyemom

Meg :hugs:

Barb, thanks. I'd be terrified, but I'd happily accept twins. We've always wanted two kids with an optional third (though we imagined we'd evaluate after seeing how two goes). So if we got two, we could be done for sure! Thankfully the chance of triplets is <1%. At this point I'm just willing to take my chances! We'll take whatever we get.

:hugs: Barb I totally get what you're saying. My DD will be 3 in February, and the due date for our "would have been" baby is the day after her birthday. In one way, I'm happy to have the happy occasion of DD's birthday as a reminder of how blessed I am. And usually my FIL is in town so there's the distraction there. But on the other hand...it's a dark cloud over DD's birthday and I feel like I can't properly grieve. I don't think I'll ever stop feeling like we should be celebrating two birthdays. I should be planning a 3rd birthday and a 1st birthday this year. :(


----------



## eyemom

Oh Meg I missed your update as I was writing my other post. That's great news! I imagine it's impossible to relax. Maybe after you see or hear the heartbeat you'll feel a little better. <3 <3


----------



## Petzy

Nat sorry about your temp dip but you have the right attitude and your apt is in 2 days! That's great :) I'm excited to see where it goes from here for you. 

I just ate the most carbs ever in one sitting what is wrong with me lol... I wont even type out what I ate it was from a buffet downstairs and disgusting... LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Good numbers Meg!!! :happydance:

Try not to be so hard on yourself baby needed those Carbs!! :)


----------



## eyemom

Oh man, all I wanted to eat in first tri was rice and pasta. Eat what you feel like you can eat, girl. :thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

Hi hunnys :) 

Woooosh what a LOOONG day phew....:) 

Meg :happydance: great numbers gal.:thumbup: 
Really funny about your buffet munchathon lol...love it..lbut I AM Curious what it all was...kiss and tell? Lol
I have to share my ravinus ways on Harry's bfp....lol...
I was visiting my step dad who had been hospitalised and I was just sooo dam hungry...I made my excuses and went to the on site cafe...whilst making my journey to the correct floor to the restaurant I passed a deli that sold hot blt baguets ...I baught two. Lol...
Then when I got to the restaurant I saw the great curry of the day - got that AND Mash potaoe..ate it all up...made my way back to my step dad...had to pass the deli again.lol...got way laid by the georgous smelling fresh iced donuts...baught one of those and a custard slice...and a huge smoothy.
Eventually got to my step dad and scoffed down the entire 1foot baguet...followed by the smoothy...sat and shared the donuts and custard slices...an hour later the other blt baguet was just staring at me....I couldn't resist...I whoffed that one down too....I then went home and cooked the dinner....I just could not satisfy the hunger at all lol....
When my mom saw exactly what I had ate she couldn't belive her eyes...of course a few days later I got my bfp and it all made sense.
Thinking about it now(what I ate) it's kind ewwwww lol...but them dam blts were to die for lol...
I'd say my main craving through out my pgy was CHEESE....oh yeah...ba ba ba baby bels...lol
Funny...Harry loves his cheese now too lol...

Barbs...looking forward to how your next apt goes with the RE tmr...wil check out your blog when you get around to updating it :) 
Hubby is a diamond taking care of your injections.:) 
Barbs that's is a good idea starting your trigger fade at 10 dpo...knowing how your body reacted before it makes sence :) 
I really hope we see them beautifull lovely pink lines jump out of them ic's...and then your frer :) big humongous ennormous gigantic fingers crossed for you :flower: 

Erin...I like your plan of action with the iui....:) 
But can I say...your hubby has a fair point about "making babies out of love" but ...to want a child sooo much that you would do iui means that child is already loved sooo much to want to go down that route...so effectively that baby IS Made out of love...the love of wanting that baby sooo much to be proactive enough to make it happen :) 
I see you have a new ff chart :( big bummer...I'm sorry af has got you :hugs: looks like I will be joining you tmr...cycle buddies yeah ?...

Becky...welcome mrs Davies lol...your day sounds great Hun...I too am eager to hear the "drama". He he look at us waiting on the gos..lol
I'm so glad you had a good day....so did the weather hold off for you? Did the sun shine? I hope so :) 

Sis...you lovely lady...:) ...how are you?...how do you feel about this cycle so far?...
Hayyyyy two o's in feb eh....well if this one dosent work out you have double the odds with iui ...so maybe your right about the physc...maybe it could be a arch bfp after all...I'm sooo hoping you get it THIS time tho :flower: 

Well ladies...lol no you didn't miss my birthday so no appolisies needed lol...
It's my birthday tmr (7th) ....ahhhhhhhh 33!.......so not smiling right now...lol
Hayyy barbs.....happy aniversary too :wohoo: 
We share a special day:) 

Well ladies...I got surprised earlier and I got kidnapped by the parents and taken for a lovlely beef/pork carvary...very yum....i stuffed myself stupid.lol
We gave Harry some coca cola for the first time today at the meal and when we got home he turned into "crazy nut case demonic child" on us lol....it's was funny but "bedtime" was exhausting...sigh......:) 

So I'm off to bed now..I WILL SLEEP tonight...:) 

Hope everybody is having a great night :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat Glad u had a great day and Happy Bday!!!!

33 you are a young Chick I'm going to be 38 and Feb Wow 2 yrs to 40!!! :nope:

I'm kinda chill about this cycle not sure if it's cuz I'm too busy to stress or what!! 
:shrug:


----------



## eyemom

Happy anniversary tomorrow Barb!

And happy birthday tomorrow (or I guess just barely today where you are) Natalie! That's so beautiful what you said. Thank you so much. <3

And lol I LOVE that story about what you ate. I am thoroughly impressed. :thumbup: I was pretty hungry when I was pg, but when I BFed omg, that's when I was truly starving all the time.

When I was pg, I thought I didn't really have cravings. But looking back (aside from the carbs), I craved vinegary salad dressings (like at a lot of the Italian restaurants around here) and peanut butter. And I no longer wanted to eat vegetables, which normally I love. DD loves her veggies though!

I am actually feeling fine about the new cycle. With all the bleeding, I think a bfp would have been more scary than anything else. And with starting the Clomid, I have something to feel hopeful about again so that's exciting. But yes Natalie cycle buddies! How about we be bump buddies while we're at it. ;)

Sis that's good to be feeling chill about it! Always better than stressing right!??

Wishing everyone lots of luck with upcoming appts. <3


----------



## barbikins

Nat it's your birthday in the UK already!!!
Happy Birthday!!!! Big hugs!!! Lots of Love! Xo

What will you do on your special day?!


----------



## Petzy

Happy birthday nat!!!!!! Whoop!!!!!!:happydance::wine::drunk::hugs2::cake:

Sounds like you had a lot of great Bday surprises so far with your gifts from your family and your dinner with your parents last night! Too funny about Harry and the Coke too! lol it sure does that to them, but I bet he loved it!

Any plans today with Pete? You better not be cooking young lady!!

And.... Happy Anniversary Barb!! :hugs: Where are your dinner plans tonight? Fun Fun Fun!!

We are in a major deep freeze up here... windchill is -40 this morning! Cant even breathe outside its so cold... It will be over in a couple days thank goodness cant take this too long!

Started off the day with a big bowl of fruit loops so I am feeling pretty good lol

Its going to be a longggggggg week coming back after holidays ugh... how did I ever do 5 days in a row before? 1 week countdown till first scan. Feeling nervous but trying to go with the flow.

Barb today is also clinic day for you! So much happening hehe.. Hope that ass of yours is ok!!

Hope everyone else is doing great today....


----------



## barbikins

Fruit loops eh? LMFAO. I eat those once a year camping. The small boxes lol
I've actually decided to eat clean for a while now. I don't want to add any more pounds. Infact shedding some would be nice I feel like I may have gained some gut from all those chocolates lol.
I'm glad you're feeling well though :) I hope week Six treats you well. That seems to be the week that symptoms creep up if they do.
What you feeling these days? Are you so tired you can't keep your eyes open in the afternoon? Sore boobs?
Are you feeling better about your numbers? I'm guessing you don't have to take Beta anymore & just be going in for ultrasound right? Do you still have cramps?!

Thanks for the well wishes :) We're going to this Italian Restaurant in the East end of Toronto called, Gio's. Never been there. Nathan swears by it. Yum yum yum.

It's so cold its not even funny. I am so OVER this winter!!! Luckily this weekend the temperature will be over 0....I am just DONE! :) I hate the winter. That's my story.

Nat, do share your Birthday with us!!! I hope you're having a great afternoon right now xo

AFM, Went for bloods/ultrasound/RE appointment. Everything's looking good so far. I have a third drug to add to the mix which slows things down so that I don't ovulate any time soon or my follicles develop too quick. I start it tomorrow. It's a small thin needle I'm told...I hope she wasn't lying :) I'll pinch my skin on either side of my belly button & JAB!!!
So we're on for some date between the 13th & 15th for Egg Retrieval!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for Egg Retrevial How Exciting!!!! :happydance:

Glad your feeling good today Meg it was hard getting the boys to school this Am I'm sure they will pass out as soon as they get in today!! :haha:

Dang I thought 25 was cold I can't imagine -temps no Thank U!!!
I'm thinking my Pool is looking pretty good it needs to warm up so we can Jump in!! :)

Hope everyone is doing well Happy Bday again Nat only a day until your Dr visit right!! :dance:


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh. Yank you ladies....currently sat in Macy d"'s.....
Haha...it's my birthday and pete wants his Favorate.lol

So hers a lil pic of my dinner so yes meg I'm not cooking tonight lol...:thumbup:

No doubt I will polish off the choccywokky doodah when I get home lol...

Having a nice day soo far..Lon our way home now sooo I can get warm...altho I certainly wouldn't swap temperatures with you gals right now lol....minus 40! OMG....that's like the film...the day after tmr!....geeees....stay safe honeys...

Back on again later to update a lil better.:thumbup:
Natalie xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ahhh. Yank you ladies....currently sat in Macy d"'s.....
> Haha...it's my birthday and pete wants his Favorate.lol
> 
> So hers a lil pic of my dinner so yes meg I'm not cooking tonight lol...:thumbup:
> 
> No doubt I will polish off the choccywokky doodah when I get home lol...
> 
> Having a nice day soo far..Lon our way home now sooo I can get warm...altho I certainly wouldn't swap temperatures with you gals right now lol....minus 40! OMG....that's like the film...the day after tmr!....geeees....stay safe honeys...
> 
> Back on again later to update a lil better.:thumbup:
> Natalie xxx

HAH M. D's eh? What did you eat?
I love that you classed the joint up. You're SO beautiful!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Yank you ladies....currently sat in Macy d"'s.....
> Haha...it's my birthday and pete wants his Favorate.lol
> 
> So hers a lil pic of my dinner so yes meg I'm not cooking tonight lol...:thumbup:
> 
> No doubt I will polish off the choccywokky doodah when I get home lol...
> 
> Having a nice day soo far..Lon our way home now sooo I can get warm...altho I certainly wouldn't swap temperatures with you gals right now lol....minus 40! OMG....that's like the film...the day after tmr!....geeees....stay safe honeys...
> 
> Back on again later to update a lil better.:thumbup:
> Natalie xxx
> 
> HAH M. D's eh? What did you eat?
> I love that you classed the joint up. You're SO beautiful!Click to expand...

No judgement here Nat! I loveeeeee McD's haha... its the best! Tell us what you got haha..... Glad you are enjoying your bday hun! Enjoy that chocolate you deserve it today and you look great :D xoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Fruit loops eh? LMFAO. I eat those once a year camping. The small boxes lol
> I've actually decided to eat clean for a while now. I don't want to add any more pounds. Infact shedding some would be nice I feel like I may have gained some gut from all those chocolates lol.
> I'm glad you're feeling well though :) I hope week Six treats you well. That seems to be the week that symptoms creep up if they do.
> What you feeling these days? Are you so tired you can't keep your eyes open in the afternoon? Sore boobs?
> Are you feeling better about your numbers? I'm guessing you don't have to take Beta anymore & just be going in for ultrasound right? Do you still have cramps?!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes :) We're going to this Italian Restaurant in the East end of Toronto called, Gio's. Never been there. Nathan swears by it. Yum yum yum.
> 
> It's so cold its not even funny. I am so OVER this winter!!! Luckily this weekend the temperature will be over 0....I am just DONE! :) I hate the winter. That's my story.
> 
> AFM, Went for bloods/ultrasound/RE appointment. Everything's looking good so far. I have a third drug to add to the mix which slows things down so that I don't ovulate any time soon or my follicles develop too quick. I start it tomorrow. It's a small thin needle I'm told...I hope she wasn't lying :) I'll pinch my skin on either side of my belly button & JAB!!!
> So we're on for some date between the 13th & 15th for Egg Retrieval!!

Hi Barb, let me see if I can answer em' all, hehe :

I am trying to eat well too and will step that up a bit. I fear morning sickness but hoping to avoid the worst of its wrath anyways...I am starting to get afternoon fatigue, I have sore boobs during the day on and off but its worse at night and esp when I am ready for bed.. oww. No nausea to speak of yet. I have mild cramps here and there.. sometimes only once or twice a day.. I would rate them a max of 4-5/10 at its worst but usually a 2-3 :) Seems very normal from what I am reading based on the stretching needed to make room for bubs...And yes you are right.. they said no more betas needed. One week till first scan. That's it for now. 

I love Italian so enjoy that yummy dinner tonight! Can you enjoy a glass or two of wine?? Hope so! Mmmm Caesar salad my favourite lol...

So glad everything is looking good so far at your appt :) Hope that thin needle is painless as possible for you...

Explain egg retrieval for me - so they remove the egg obviously, and then they fertilize it ,and then implant it inside you? is that how this works? and they see how many were successful and pop a few in? lol... twins anyone?? (fingers crossed to NOPE for that !) Gimme a little insight into that barb if you can :)

So I just read this article my brother sent me.. 
https://www.edmontonjournal.com/health/Province+confirms+deaths/9356299/story.html

He lives in Edmonton - doesnt look good there right now! Made me think I really should get a shot... so I called my clinic and they said that its perfectly safe. I also read this: https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pdf/freeresources/pregnant/flushot_pregnant_factsheet.pdf which seems to confirm that so I am going to go with DH on Thursday evening to get the shot I think... I will have to drag him kicking and screaming.

Tee hee


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

I'm so glad you don't have much symptoms. Oh I was totally paranoid of nausea! And eventually yup, got it. I remember it started but only at nights around 7/8pm & onward. Really bad. And noticed that taking my Prenatal V's were a major culprit so my doctor prescribed me some tummy friendly stuff. And I also took children's flinstone Vitamins :) And funny enough the day I get the appointment to get meds for the nausea was the WORST case of all. I didn't throw up but I walked myself to the doctor's office trying my hardest not to barf the WHOLE time. I felt just awful. I got my meds, took a dose & it went away. I was nausea free from there on :)

And as for Egg retrieval, you have it right. 
The only thing is, we only will put back in 1 embryo...no multiples here.
And any embryo left over will go in for freezing.

Remember I mentioned I was given more drugs to use to slow things down in my Ovaries? Well turns out I had to just inject myself. Got a call from the nurse & she said do one now & one in the morning tomorrow. It's to regulate. It was a prefilled, glass (like the old school days) & the needle was very thin & short. I didn't really feel it at all. But it was the weirdest thing....fighting against all instinct not to inject myself!

As for the flu shot, I've not had the flu shot since High School. Nor have I had the flu since then. I have my opinions on it as in not to get it. Maybe for children & seniors but not for me no thanks. People die every year of the Flu. That's just how she rolls :)

xo


----------



## barbikins

Here is that lovely dose I just took ;)


Ganirelix belongs to the class of medications known as gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) antagonists. It is used to prevent premature ovulation in women undergoing ovarian stimulation as part of fertility treatment. It blocks the effects of gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH).

GnRH controls the secretion of another hormone, called luteinizing hormone (LH), a hormone that starts ovulation (release of an egg) during the menstrual cycle. Ganirelix allows the release of an egg to be controlled so it is released at the best time for pregnancy to occur.
 



Attached Files:







Orgalutran.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

@ Barb wowzers that's crazy!

And I totally understand re one embryo.... I wouldn't want twins either


----------



## natjenson

Haha....classing it up....I love that :) 

Awe :blush: thankyou for the pretty comment...lol...all I can say is thank gawd for straighteners and make up lol...:) 

Well I had the sweet chilli chicken wrap....I had like 2 bites...it was minging.lol...
I am now starved!.....lol

We was going to go to a nice Greek restaurant out of town but babysitter cancelled on us and we figured Harry wouldn't really like Greek style and by the time we all got home it would have been wayyy pass bedtime routine hour.:) 
Booooo lol....

Barbs soooo excited about next week ....I could just burst with happiness for you.:) 

Meg...what are fruit loops?....is it like fruity Cheerios?....lol...
I'm sooo curious what they are...

So cycle update....16 dpo....:) ...
Tested for shits and giggles this morning.( had a lil feeling in the back of my mind- how AWSOME would it be if there was a slight chance I could get a late bfp today- on my birfdee) nope!....bfn lol
Tmi but I just went to the loo and when I wiped I had the pinky cm...almost could have missed it it was sooo slight...this is GREAT bc I see dr G in two days and hopefully he can squeeze me in for cd3 bloods on Friday ...woop woop...
This seems to be working out just great timing so far...fx it stays this way lol
Any way....come on witch!.....do your darn worst !.....hit me as hard as you like you cow bag bc it's the last time I will be kicking your ass out of my life (for nine months lol) 
The war is on!....and I WILL WIN!....lol
:rofl: 
Natalie - the witch slayer!....take me on- your going dowwwwwwwn! Lol...:rofl: 

Tune in next week to see part 2 of the witch slayer- slaying.....lol...
To be continued............lol
Ok ok I'm on one here arnt I .lol...

Hope you are all well ladies...thankyou. Sooo much for my birthday wishes...loves ya all millions :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat! yes you are right - fruity cheerios and they are amazing haha.. a total kids cereal that I have always loved. Here is a link so you can check them out haha: https://www.kelloggs.ca/en_CA/FrootLoopscereal.html 

That's too bad the babysitter cancelled on you! Sounds like you had a good day though - rain check for dinner??

Nat I love your excitement over your apt!! cant wait to hear all about it.. and you are right - if you can get in for CD3 bloods that would be awesome!! Whoop the Witch Slayer 2014 is on like donkey kong :D


----------



## natjenson

OMG! We have NOT GOT fruit loops in the uk....-PISSED! .....lol
We really should get some of them over here...I know a certain big kid (Peter lol) who would eat them all day long.lol

Yaye...your scan is almost here meg...is dh going with you?...
I can't wait to see your very first scan pic.:happydance: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

I'm glad you had a good night either way. I agree with Meg, you need to do a do-over at the Greek restaurant with Pete. Consider it an excuse for a good date! Just the two of you :) 

I"m sorry the witch is on her way. What a total BITCH but I agree with Meg, your excitement about January 9th is great! I felt that way too. That there was a light at the end of the tunnel, I just had to make the journey.

Fruit Loops are super yummy but its like having dessert for Breakfast! Ahem...Meg ;) LOL

OK ladies, getting ready to wrap up for the day & head home with Chloe. Going to dinner there after.

I updated my Blog, btw :)

Love you all!
xo


----------



## Petzy

Have A Great Time at dinner Barb! Tell us all about it! Too funny actually, Mark just called me and said that he wants to go out for Italian tonight so it looks like I'm to be stuffing myself on hot carbs yummy! Perfect On this this freezing cold day.

And Nat, don't listen to Barb LOL, about the Fruit Loops, they are the best any time of day, and don't let anyone tell you different! Haha


----------



## eyemom

Ughhhh ladies I was almost done with my reply and then I accidentally hit refresh. :growlmad: I don't think I have it in me to start all over. :( I was mostly rambling about the insane cold temps and tasty "dessert cereals." 

And yes Natalie you looked lovely in your pic. :)

Good luck everyone.

AFM, I picked up my Clomid tonight. I was so happy, it's fairly cheap.

TMI, but I had one of those moments were I passed a decent size piece of endometrium, and now I HATE HATE it. It is too just too similar/reminiscent of the m/c. I know it's not that this time, but it's still an unpleasant reminder for me. Sorry to be gross.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies

I'm so sorry i'm not on here at the moment - things are crazy busy since the wedding with familly etc and i'm back in work and thats super crazy too! I promise i'll do my best to get on tonight or tomorow for a really good catch up .....in the mean time i may have murdered jon's half brother haha big story to tell - he ruined my first dance and wedidng evening....hmmmm will tell u more later.

Nat i'm so so sorry i missed you birthday!!! Happy belated birthday!!! I'm not being a good forum friend sorry!!!!! also sorry for the bfn but as u say it may tie perfectally for CD3 bloods YAY plus we maybe cycle buddies as AF is due for me tomorrow or saturday. 

barbs eeeek its all getting close now!!! and well done for that jab....its super hard doing your own! 

Sis hope you are ok and you must be starting clomid today?/tomorrow? 

As for me BFN as predicted amd now oh doesn't want me on the clomid in Jan....grrrr er are out for dinner tonight so i may bring it up then....carefully.....lol! 

catch up very soon lovely ladies!! XXXXXXXX


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...sorry to post and run...
But I just checked my emails and had this sent to me (subscribed to a site) ...

Such a cute song....defo had to share this ...
https://youtu.be/b10OQ0qPT9A

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Barb - I caught up on the blog last night! Interesting stuff... How was your dinner?

Nat - I will check out the link when I get home tonight :D 

Erin - Sorry to hear about the endo issue... never TMI around here though! That would be really uncomfortable :( Sorry you have to experience that.... Good news that your clomid was cheap!!

Becky - No worries we know you are busy! I am sorry your brother in law caused such trouble on your special day.. it seems there is always one family member who likes to do that isn't there? Why doesn't DH want you on clomid next cycle? Let us know how dinner goes xx

AFM, I think fatigue is kicking in... I felt my eyes drooping at 830pm last night and I was like WTF! And sure enough, I slept from 9pm to 7am.... ummmm wtf! And now, at my desk, I feel tired already. 

On a positive note DH and I had the best dinner last night... we shared a big Caesar salad, stuffed pizza, and gnocci with meat sauce it was awesome. Twas a good night xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all

Righteo again so sorry i've not been around! 

Barbs its so interesting to hear you talk about all of the drugs and what they do - its so amazing to think how controlled everything is and you deserve a medal for injecting yourself!! When i was younger and working as a nurse in doctors surgery i missed my appt for birth controll injection and i was going on holiday so said i'd take it home and do my self - cue massive hot sweats in the batroom and lots of counting 1,2,3 ahhhh and again i will do it this time, honest, i will, lol! so i don't envy you at all but at least it's all in aid of the best gift in the world! I'm sooooooooooo excted for you!!!! I agree with one embryo too - the thought of twins is terrifying 1 is hard enough! 

Happy Anniversary!!!! :flower: are you doing anything nice to celebrate? how many years is it now? I'm off to read your blog shortly! 

Meg How are you feeling hun? Do you have a scan date? I'm guessing you are counting down the days....i know i was....i'm sure this is the one for you - it has to be!!! hoefully you will bypass all the morning sickness! 

Nat You will win against the bitch of a witch!!!! she can go and harrass someone else for 9 months!! Its about time she gave you a break!! How disappointing about the babysitter :nope: Its so nice when you get quality time with your oh (baby free) and so difficult to have an evenng meal out with them....grrrr did you eat out in the end? 

Appologies I can't remember is your appt tomorrow? I'm so excited for you to get the ball rolling! It feels sooooo much better when you start investigating and ticking things of the list! 

eye mom Yay for getting the clomid....gosh we get it free over here.....one of the very few perks of living in wales lol whcih day do you start taking it? I used to take it CD2-6? sorry if i have missed a post where you explained to everyone! Passing clots is horrible at the best of times and when you have had a loss its even worse as i agree its a reminder but looking on the upside it means you have had a good clear out and will have a brand new shiny lining for this cycle - perfect embedding material :) 

Sorry i made an error earlier and addressed your message to sis..:wacko:

Sis how are you? 

Hope i haven't missed too much!

Righteo as for the wedding debacle ....jons half brother Glen is and always has been a nightmare he is on benefits, drugs, i'm sure has an illness and is totally inappropriate at the best of times....eg over xmas lunch infront of his 9yr old son announces that 'everyone has their hand in the till at somepoint' eeerrrr NO!!! and that prison infact is actually a great place as free food ect errrr helloo! he is now growing drugs......and is a total dick head so naturally i was concerned about the wedding so we had people on 'glen duty' BUT in the middle of our first dance he ran over grabbed jon off me pulled him away ranting alsorts of rubbish leaving me stood alone like a plonker!!! Jon swiftly told him to buggar off and came back BUT OMG i'm FURIOUS!!!! and EMBARRASSED.....it got worse......He then went on to harrass guests, had to be pulled of me as he would not let go. He started on jon's dad and on jon right up in his face so he was eventually escorted out!!! Then the following morning we where presented with a £100 bar bill he refused to pay in the evening - they only let him have a tab as he was familly - we had deliberately not given him money and couldn't work out where he was getting it from so now we know! 

So clearly i was upset, jon was upset etc so when we got home we ended up having a massive row - great way to start the marrage :cry: he then went straight in to work which i knew he had to as we run our own business and then invited friends over for dinner the following night - i was sooooo upset i just wanted some nice quality time together to enjoy the feeling of being married but nope :( instead i was alonne argueing with the venue over the bill - they had overcharged us and billed us for cash back we hadn't had grrrrr. So last night it all came to a head i was in floods of tears - he just didn't get why i was so upset, i explained and explained that a wedding dance is so important to a woman and i cant ever get that back.a i hadn't had an appology and that i expected to at least have a few hrs of quality time together...etc etc His response i'm overreacting and we are going on a honeymoon at somepoint so we can do it then :cry::cry: I lost it!!! told him that it had been utterly shit being married to him & i felt totally gutted and that the whole wedding eve was ruined by his half brother and he seems to just get away with it....added that he will not be welcome in the house or ever have any contact with harrison (Glen not Jon!!) oh dear you can imagine all my feelings came out! In the end he gave me a hug :) and agreed to spend tonight together which we are - and i'm going to try my best to enjoy it but i'm so so down girls :cry: this should be the happiest time of my life and i just feel it was ripped away from me. I spent my wedding eve explaining his behaviour and appologising to guests! 

Anyway its done and nothing can be changed so i have to find a way to let it go and not wind me up! At least now jon knows how i feel .....hoping tonight will be nice - he has offered to go out for a meal but we would have to take harrison with us which maybe a nightmare so i may cook for us in the house.....

So sorry to have vented i just had to write it down otherwise i was going to explode. The BFN this morning didn't help lol and i had ran out of FRER so used a digi so it was like a double slap in the face seeing NOT PREGNANT lol lol i know i havent tried long this time but the bfn's still hurt a bit ....not complaining yet tho i know i have not served my time ttc no2 at all!!!! and i'm so lucky to have harrison xxxxx


----------



## barbikins

Allo Everyone!

Nat, that was a very sweet video. 
I feel like I need to contribute some how a part of my life to Infertility but I don't know how or where to start. Anyway, I hope my blog helps some woman in the least!

Meg, dinner was great! Had a little of everything on the menu!
Sounds like you had a great dinner too! You have a GREAT appetite. Has it increased or been the same? 
Yep the tiredness is just like that. I remember at around 2pm, my head would start nodding off at my DESK! Eventually this will wear off xo
I can't wait for your scan on Tuesday! Yippee!!

Erin, Glad you got some Clomid cheap. Where do you get it at a discount? I'm curious actually how much you pay for it?? I believe I paid $40 CAD for 5 pills. It's not bad. As for your endo, I'm sorry it drudges up bad memories. That's was losses do for ya :( 
Have you had your endo checked out to see if that's your fertility issue?

Becky, thanks so much :) It is totally weird to inject yourself right? you instincts say NO!!!! It's just weird. But I did it again this morning with no issues :)

As for the story about your BIL, wow! Just wow. I would feel the same as you. 
And I'm so sorry that your wedding night was ruined. You didn't deserve that. You are right however that you can't change it so you need to do a do-over. 
I have family who are embarrassing too so I know what you went through ;)

AFM, busy day still at work. Two weeks off will do that to ya!
Tomorrow going in for CM. I'll up date all of you for that.

Cheers,
Barb


----------



## Petzy

Becky I am really sorry to hear about what happened... thats awful you had to got through all of that drama.. my best advice is to look forward. Remember how special a day it was outside of all of that, remember your ceremony and your feelings for DH... so sorry you got into a spat, but remember its about his brother and not you two... kiss and make up best you can and enjoy the newlywed feeling :) Its such a special time. Big congrats - try your best not to let one dumb bloke ruin it all. :) xoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

Barb - Appetite has increased.... i am starving so badly when i wake up it hurts lol


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....sat here with writers block....lol yeah! Me! Right lol....:rofl: 
Trying to think of what to ask at dr G's tmr morning....very excited and nervous all at once here.
So here I am with my pen and paper and can I think of anything? Can I feckers like.:dohh: 
Any tips ladies.?.....meg barbs Becky?.....what do you think I should ask him....oh dear I can't belive this is actually happening to me here.lol

(New) Cycle update here....cd 1 ...full on war with the witch here today...altho flow is quite abundant there is no pain....strange for me.
It's worked out perfect timing...bc I will be pushing for cd 3 bloods to get us started.fx.:) 
I revised about the test that would be today and the type of things they need to check with cycle monitoring and bloods combined ....ok so I doubt very much I will be getting any scans this cycle but at least I have facts and numbers I can compare my results with when the testing is over this cycle....
Barbs...one thing...I am defo going to ask for a copy of everything when and where available...may not make much sence to me at first but at least I can try and learn.this you have taught me well :thumbup: 

So ladies...alot to apcatch up on today....been running around like a blue ass fly again...took roary for his micro chip today too...so my lil fur baby is no officially (proven) mine.:) 

Barbs Yaye...more CM tmr :thumbup: 
Is that to check on follis?...and how many eggys ?....
How exciting.eeeeek.

Meg...he he too funny...hungry when waking up....altho I know that feeling all to well love...is there a way you can prepare some fruit to put in the fridge the night before so when you wake up you just pop open your container and get munching whilst preparing a proper hearty bepreakfast?
Just an idea...bc sorry to say but if you have an appetite like this already it may be set to stick with you for the first tri and it will only intensify it's self.and being super duper hungry whilst pregnant is a royal pain in the bum when it drains you of your only energy...milkshakes are good "quick" satisfiers...and always keep a biscuit handy in your bag.
I was soooo ravenous ...It actually wasn't funny when I couldn't get what I wanted...lol...this woman was dangerous if hungry lol...:rofl: 

OMG Becky love...I feel soo bad for you Hun.:hugs: 
That's an awful bil...he needs a good dose of reality and telling to back the efffff off...I mean what the hell is wrong with this person?- ruining your big day....sounds to me as he didn't like to watch somebody else get the full attention and was quite the jealous one for "loosing" his brother.
And I don't mean to be horrid but he sounds like an idiot!...quite like my lil brother...weed and benefit money drives there entire day! Right?
I hate that....why can't they just get off there behind and work for their money and stop expecting our already broken country to bail them out...
I had a slight similar family "blip" this Xmas about this exact subject....my nieces mom decided it was fun to brag to everybody that she had received £900 from the benefits and they were going to "have a good time" with it...and that if idiots like us who work want to make there life's easy they will happily take it.I WENT MENTAL!!!....
I think she forgot I was in the room and as soon as I heard her say it I made a bee line for her and had it out with her!....and let's just say I made HER Look a fool..how dare she!.....ok so I'm not quite back to work yet but I fully intend to be very soon..but my oh works sooooo dam hard and I hate to hear about benefit frauds blatantly bragging how life is much easier sitting on there ass taking the hand me outs.fak!....she pissed me off lol.
We struggle to make ends meet..nap and they get everything handed to them on a plate....rent..taxes...child benefit...tax credits....sick money.....grrrrrrr....
But at least I can go to sleep at night knowing we may struggle but at least we are making an honest living and trying our hardest to provide for our son.
And to think there are genuine people out there who GENUINLY want to work and get depressed bc there is very little work or vacancies out there and they are forced to take benefits...they would chew off anyone's right arm for a job and you get the idiots just taking the piss out of our system.
Haha rant over.
But meg and barbs is right...try and take what you can from your special day and treasure it Hun....and who knows maybe one day you can re new your vows...abroad perhaps lol...so bil is NOT there this time :) 
Big hugs to you love....I hope you are ok...
And the Barney you had too....sounds like me and pete a couple of months agao...gawsh we let rip into eachother but I still say to this day...he was in the wrong lol....and he WAS!....lol
It's healthy to argue Becky.:thumbup: ...just sux it happened to be on your wedding.:
(

Erin...Yaye you started the chlomid today! :wohoo: 
Tell us how you find it on them...share YOUR experiences with them.:) 
Good luck this cycle:) 
Looks like it's me and you and Becky and barbs cycle buddies ...woop woop.:) 

Well me pat also..I have to dash.looks like my writers block has corrected itself :rofl: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

But still any tips would be great ....:thumbup: 
I'm affraid I will forget somthing.ahhhh...and this doc is hard to get in to see he is sooo popular lol...

Anyways...night night for now....
Love to you all....
Can't wait to update with tmrs news....:wohoo:
Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat! I enjoyed that ramble so don't apologize haha. 

I would come prepare to the doctor with as much history as you can. Ie how long it took with Harry , any intervention or Tests you had done then and what were the results, tell him about the MC, about what you have been doing to ttc this time (
Supplements, opk, etc), your average cycle length over the last year and anything else that may help him decide what to do for you. I quite about cycle monitoring to get things started with investigations.

Can't wait to hear how it goes Nat! Be a fierce warrior! Haha xo


AFM, quite the day today .... I found out my boss (I have two and they are spouses - the man and our senior lawyer) has cancer and although no prognosis yet, it doesn't look good. He had been suffering with back pain for almost a year now, and all this time it was cancer and they just found it. Really sad&#8230;. Anyways so I had a meeting today with my direct boss, his wife, and she told me that the company is going to make some very drastic decisions over the next couple of weeks, they're going to be downsizing a.k.a. firing about 75% of our company....my job is safe but I feel bad for all of my coworkers were going to be losing their jobs. Going to be making a lot of really big decisions about how to run the company from here forward, so it's going to be a very interesting and difficult year I think.

My boss did make the comment that she knows I would be planning on starting a family soon, and given everything that's happening I was honest and told her about the fact that I'm pregnant. She knows about the miscarriage from before, so wasn't that big of a deal, but selfishly I thought it might give me a little more job security at the same time. At the very least it avoids me making excuses for upcoming appointments and potential sickness&#8230; I don't want any hassles. So that's that. Big day for sure. 

Now it's 9pm and I'm lying in bed going to put the TV on. DH has a friend over so they are in the other room chatting.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL at the Dr Nat super Exciting!!!!

I think everything Meg suggested is good also maybe print out a few of your Charts to take w some Drs like to look at those some don't!!

Maybe write on the carts u bring what u did that cycle so they can compare I'd also ask about Pete gettin a SA for sure!!!

Update us Tom Love!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi! Oh goodness I keep starting a reply and then I don't get to finish before the thread keeps growing! That's awesome though! I know there are new posts now since I started this one, so I'll have to catch up again!

Ahhhhh that wedding story. Becky I'm so sorry that happened. On one hand, it's a super important day that you only get to live once, so it tooootally sucks that that happened. But on the other hand (not making light of the suckiness though!) you have a lifetime to be married, so wishing you a beeeaauuutiful marriage. <3 Sorry about your BFN. :hugs: How was dinner? Oh you may have posted about that by now. :dohh: I'll catch up I promise! (Oh, and girl you have nothing to be embarrassed about. The BIL is the one who should be embarrassed. Just a shame it sounds like he doesn't have the good sense to be embarrassed!)

Ok so I think I was confusing. I don't have endo(metriosis). I just found I'd passed a few chunks of endometrium during my period. Just the uterine lining that is shed during a period...but it came out in a couple of bigger pieces. Which is maybe kind of weird but I've always been told it's normal to happen from time to time. So it didn't alarm me and I don't think it's any fertility issue???? It just brings up bad memories b/c of the somewhat similar appearance. :-/ (And thank you Becky!! ;) It must be true that I will have a shiny, plush uterus just begging for a baby to burrow in and be comfortable for 9 mos now right???? ;))

Meg, oh man I was like a narcoleptic in that stage of pregnancy with my daughter. It's a great sign though to feel pregnant! It's a lot of work to grow a human! <3

Who was it that asked when I'd be taking the Clomid? Becky? I'm going to be taking it days 5-9. So I'll take my first pill on Friday. Did you have bad side effects? Barb the (generic) Clomid only cost $19 (USD) full price, pretty sure that's no insurance or discount or anything. I know of people who have gotten it a cheaper, but I went to a more expensive pharmacy for the sake of convenience. I guess even that's not SUPER cheap for just 5 lil pills, but considering what people can spend on infertility stuff, it seems like a bargain! Good job with your jabs. ;)

Haha I started this post at lunch time and now it's 11:00 pm and I'm about to go to bed. 
I'll catch up on the rest later. <3


----------



## nimbec

Hi all :) Just a quicki for advise to Nat and i will catch up later! 

Good luck today hun - my advise is to tell them everything and INSIST on as many tests / monitoring as you can get in one cycle otherwise they like to do 1 thing at a time grrrr. Assuming all is well in 1 cycle you could do cd3 bloods, general scan, folicle monitoring (if you want that to check they are growing & releasing ok), then 21 day progesterone blood test - this needs to be 7 days after 0 and will confirm ovulation and also give a number which will tell them if you o'd strong enough to get preggy (this is my problem) I'd also get them to book you a HSG for next cycle incase everything comes back normal this one ... sorry so much info i just chucked at you!! Are you going NHS or Private? Also i'd ask them about taking clomid/femera to enhance ovulation if all tests come back ok....get them to explain pros and cons.....

Good luck hun & I can't wait to hear from you! 

x


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies..li am back from my apt. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh this is so exciting.:) 

Firstly I would like to say thankyou thankyou thankyou to all you fantasimos for your brilliant info :flower:

So ok- ...he explained that firstly he cannot send us to the "specialist" untill he sends our basic test info first...so he discussed with pete about SA....he has to phone through next week to request a home kit and then rush his cute ass up to the fertility dept at our hospital on the same day to hand it over.:) 

He has requested bloods for me to check...E2 ,FSH , LH , and inhibin B , prolactin and TSH , ASA....
this is booked for cd9 ...kind of threw me a little but that's what day (preficular testing) he wants to do....then I have to go in on cd23 bloods to run a progesterone check.
I'm very happy with today's apt...and he oppolagised for the "little" he could do for today but he assured me that these tests are a nessesary first step to get us registered at the local clinic...which I have just researched and not only are they great but they are now performing iui :happydance: 
I think this is the route we may be getting guided down her :) 
For now too we are just running a few tests to to see if there is anything causing an infertility issue.:thumbup: 

Well ladies what do you think?....
I am sooo happy we are finally on the right path...:happydance: 
I just have my fingers crossed that all is well...or something minor comes back that is fixable or treatable.:thumbup: 
He even made a bet with us....lol....that we will not get as far as "extensive" testing.bc couples tend to relax more with ttc and that we bets we come back very soon and announce our bfp.lol....well if only that becomes true lol...we will see I suppose.:) 

Thankyou all so much for helping me get my crazy ass into gear lol...I couldn't for the life of me organised about it all lol....typical.lol

Love to my honey bees :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat! So glad to read your update about the Dr! Sounds like there is a great plan in place and action being taken! You sound really happy with it, and I am happy for you! WHOOP!! That's such fab news... :) Cant wait to hear how it all progresses and he is probably right about the BFP before you get done with tests haha....


----------



## nimbec

Yay Nat sounds like he is a proactive doc !!!! great news how exciting :) !!!!! Can't wait to hear the updates! yipeeeeeeeeee!! 

I had a lovely evening with hubby last night so i'm feeling much happier :) knackred as harrison is now 10 months and still awake 3 times at night UGH any suggestions most welcome haha he's a big bot and genuinly hungry :( 

Hope everyone is ok and having a great day!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hey Nat! I enjoyed that ramble so don't apologize haha.
> 
> I would come prepare to the doctor with as much history as you can. Ie how long it took with Harry , any intervention or Tests you had done then and what were the results, tell him about the MC, about what you have been doing to ttc this time (
> Supplements, opk, etc), your average cycle length over the last year and anything else that may help him decide what to do for you. I quite about cycle monitoring to get things started with investigations.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how it goes Nat! Be a fierce warrior! Haha xo
> 
> 
> AFM, quite the day today .... I found out my boss (I have two and they are spouses - the man and our senior lawyer) has cancer and although no prognosis yet, it doesn't look good. He had been suffering with back pain for almost a year now, and all this time it was cancer and they just found it. Really sad. Anyways so I had a meeting today with my direct boss, his wife, and she told me that the company is going to make some very drastic decisions over the next couple of weeks, they're going to be downsizing a.k.a. firing about 75% of our company....my job is safe but I feel bad for all of my coworkers were going to be losing their jobs. Going to be making a lot of really big decisions about how to run the company from here forward, so it's going to be a very interesting and difficult year I think.
> 
> My boss did make the comment that she knows I would be planning on starting a family soon, and given everything that's happening I was honest and told her about the fact that I'm pregnant. She knows about the miscarriage from before, so wasn't that big of a deal, but selfishly I thought it might give me a little more job security at the same time. At the very least it avoids me making excuses for upcoming appointments and potential sickness I don't want any hassles. So that's that. Big day for sure.
> 
> Now it's 9pm and I'm lying in bed going to put the TV on. DH has a friend over so they are in the other room chatting.

Oh my I'm so sorry to hear about your boss.
That's just awful. And why the downsizing, do you know? That's devastating. The whole thing. 
I wouldn't blame you for trying anything to secure your job. Last thing you need now, pregnant, is to loose your job. Oh wow. Big things going on. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

eyemom said:


> Hi! Oh goodness I keep starting a reply and then I don't get to finish before the thread keeps growing! That's awesome though! I know there are new posts now since I started this one, so I'll have to catch up again!
> 
> Ahhhhh that wedding story. Becky I'm so sorry that happened. On one hand, it's a super important day that you only get to live once, so it tooootally sucks that that happened. But on the other hand (not making light of the suckiness though!) you have a lifetime to be married, so wishing you a beeeaauuutiful marriage. <3 Sorry about your BFN. :hugs: How was dinner? Oh you may have posted about that by now. :dohh: I'll catch up I promise! (Oh, and girl you have nothing to be embarrassed about. The BIL is the one who should be embarrassed. Just a shame it sounds like he doesn't have the good sense to be embarrassed!)
> 
> Ok so I think I was confusing. I don't have endo(metriosis). I just found I'd passed a few chunks of endometrium during my period. Just the uterine lining that is shed during a period...but it came out in a couple of bigger pieces. Which is maybe kind of weird but I've always been told it's normal to happen from time to time. So it didn't alarm me and I don't think it's any fertility issue???? It just brings up bad memories b/c of the somewhat similar appearance. :-/ (And thank you Becky!! ;) It must be true that I will have a shiny, plush uterus just begging for a baby to burrow in and be comfortable for 9 mos now right???? ;))
> 
> Meg, oh man I was like a narcoleptic in that stage of pregnancy with my daughter. It's a great sign though to feel pregnant! It's a lot of work to grow a human! <3
> 
> Who was it that asked when I'd be taking the Clomid? Becky? I'm going to be taking it days 5-9. So I'll take my first pill on Friday. Did you have bad side effects? Barb the (generic) Clomid only cost $19 (USD) full price, pretty sure that's no insurance or discount or anything. I know of people who have gotten it a cheaper, but I went to a more expensive pharmacy for the sake of convenience. I guess even that's not SUPER cheap for just 5 lil pills, but considering what people can spend on infertility stuff, it seems like a bargain! Good job with your jabs. ;)
> 
> Haha I started this post at lunch time and now it's 11:00 pm and I'm about to go to bed.
> I'll catch up on the rest later. <3

Good luck with Clomid! I just wanted to Chime in & tell you that the only side effect I had was hot flashes. But they were not comfortable. I felt like I was going through Menopause :haha:
Anyway, great score on the meds. OMG I'm spending upwards of $4K for meds right now so yeah LOL...gah!!! But, I have insurance that covers all of this. Thank GOD.


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Barb.. the downsizing is because of the Illness.. we are a law practice and have to consider what we will do with the practice and our clients. So lots of stuff going on.....

We will see how the next few weeks go! But for now, im not at risk. Just feel badly for my colleagues.


----------



## barbikins

Hello Nat!

I'm really happy for you! And glad you're excited.
The first appointment is always about too much information & lots of blood work. I also did an ultrasound on my first appointment, did you?
Anyway sounds normal protocol for first go. They start off some where you know? And you'll go from there. So I"m a bit confused. This is not a Reproductive Endo that you saw today? It's a fertility clinic, no?
Anyway, good stuff lady!!!

Sorry I was away & couldn't give you some advise.

Well, today went in & things are progressing well. I got a bit of a higher dosage on my Repronex. Well, double. Don't know why. But anyway...keeping on with the injections until Saturday. Sunday morning I"ll go in for Cycle Monitoring again & he will know then if I do Egg Retrieval on either Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone

eyemom i'm not the best to ask about side effects it made me into an emotional wreck...cue crazy bitch hence why hubby is so worried about me being on it again- tonights job is to persuade him to try it for one cycle....i'm then going to be on very best behaviour! I also had the flushes and a few headaches but all i can say is it was 100% worth it to make Harrison!!! I'm sure i'm just one of a very few that had those side effects so i bet you'll be just fine yay how exciting not long now till you take it! 

Meg ugh what a situation at work :( FX you get to keep your job now - they can't let a preggy lady go....surley!!

Barbs wowsers thank goodness the insurance pays for it - blimey!! crickey moses! Is there a limit on the insurance? not that you will need it i'm sure!! 

As for me big temp dip today so AF should be here tomorrow - come on witch lets get on with it & it would also be everso kind if you could mke me 0 at a sensible time rather than waiting to CD 26 pleaaaasssseeeeee!! oh and at the ebd a BFP would be loverly haha hehe


----------



## nimbec

Barbs eeeek thats so close now!! how exciting eeeeeeekkkkK!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Ok ladies, slow day at work so let's see if I can actually finish this post before I go to bed in oh, 11 or 12 hours, lol.

Meg, that's sooo great that you have a good appetite! I never got sick (thank God), but it's awful when you're really hungry and yet at the same time, the thought of food is just sooo disgusting. I hope this is as bad as it gets!

Natalie, haha how often are we like, "oh yay AF your timing is really spot on this month yaayyyy." ;) But really that is great. Sorry I didn't show up in time to offer any help about the Dr appt but sounds like you didn't need it anyway with the other ladies' expertise and an awesome Dr (sounds like!) It sounds like you have a great plan set in motion now! Definitely do the SA because that's a whole lot easier for him to do first before you proceed too far with things on your end. 

Oh Meg the work situation...that just sounds like a really sad situation all around! Glad your job is safe, but my heart goes out to your coworkers and your boss(es). I don't blame you for telling her that you are pg. Sounds like she brought the topic up anyway. And yeah it will be easier for them to know anyway with your upcoming appts and such.

Becky so happy you had a lovely night with your DH. :) Sorry your DS isn't sleeping. :( Has he ever been a good sleeper? My DD went through a major sleep regression stage at ~10 mos which had me exhausted. In our case, it was a combination of teething and developmental stuff. She was nursing so I did feed her because it soothed her but I doubt she was super hungry, but who knows? I don't have any advice :( but I hope it passes soon. In our case it got a little better before her 1st birthday. But for those few weeks I felt like I had a newborn again. :(

Wow Barb it seems like everything is happening so fast now! :happydance: I don't know if it feels that way on your end though. ;)

Hi Sis! *waves*

Tomorrow is Clomid day! Should I take it in the morning! At lunch? Before bed? I'm sure I'll give y'all an ear full of how it goes for me, lol. (I don't actually say "y'all" IRL, but for some reason I like to type it....) Thanks ladies for sharing your experiences. I've never taken anything like this before, but in the past, anything I take (besides antibiotics and otc pain relievers) make me bat poo crazy. So poor DH is realllllllyyy dreading this before I even take the first pill, lol. I'm hoping it won't be toooo bad or if there are side effects maybe I won't take it out on him????


----------



## Petzy

Ohhhh Barb egg retrieval! That's hot!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat so glad your Dr went well .... Yay for getting things rolling!! :happydance:

Eye mom I would take the meds at nite so if u do get SE u won't feel them so much!! 
GL

Becky have u tried Femara tants what I was taking and only got a headache every now and then !!!
I've been to,d by ladies that Took Clomid and had issues Femara was a Dream!!

Barbs GL w ER yay!!!

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## barbikins

Yep my eggs are going to the Prom....*sniff*....so proud. LOL

It's so nuts. We will have embryo but it wont be in my tummy. Weird.


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> eyemom i'm not the best to ask about side effects it made me into an emotional wreck...cue crazy bitch hence why hubby is so worried about me being on it again- tonights job is to persuade him to try it for one cycle....i'm then going to be on very best behaviour! I also had the flushes and a few headaches but all i can say is it was 100% worth it to make Harrison!!! I'm sure i'm just one of a very few that had those side effects so i bet you'll be just fine yay how exciting not long now till you take it!
> 
> Meg ugh what a situation at work :( FX you get to keep your job now - they can't let a preggy lady go....surley!!
> 
> Barbs wowsers thank goodness the insurance pays for it - blimey!! crickey moses! Is there a limit on the insurance? not that you will need it i'm sure!!
> 
> As for me big temp dip today so AF should be here tomorrow - come on witch lets get on with it & it would also be everso kind if you could mke me 0 at a sensible time rather than waiting to CD 26 pleaaaasssseeeeee!! oh and at the ebd a BFP would be loverly haha hehe

LOL love your reaction! Yes I have coverage & thankfully we switched Carriers as of January 1st & its unlimited. No cap. Our old insurance was $4K Lifetime each. Which is good. As long as we don't need too many IVF sessions.

I hope this cycle is successful for you! Sorry your temp is dropping.
How long have you been trying, again?


----------



## barbikins

Erin, you're right - it doesnt seem like it was quick so much lol
Actually the last three months were OK. Doesn't seem like it was this long when thinking back. However...now time's flying but I can't wait to be testing day & find out if I'm pregnant :)
i've not been TTC for three months & it was weird!!!!!!!


----------



## eyemom

barbikins said:


> Erin, you're right - it doesnt seem like it was quick so much lol
> Actually the last three months were OK. Doesn't seem like it was this long when thinking back. However...now time's flying but I can't wait to be testing day & find out if I'm pregnant :)
> i've not been TTC for three months & it was weird!!!!!!!

Well I just meant since I showed up in this thread, which truly wasn't very long ago, haha. I'm sure it felt like forever getting to this point. Time may seem to go in slow motion again when you're just waiting to test! GL!

I bet it was weird not TTC. I remember when you were about to go in for your HSG b/c it was just after mine and that already feels like forever ago. I've been TTC long enough now, it's like I can't even remember what it's like to just DTD whenever we feel like it.


----------



## barbikins

Yes...time has now started to slow down. You're so right!
Yep I know the feeling...it's Two years now that we've been actively trying.
The only sex we can have now is to DTD & not BD but I feel stressed & so my sex drive isn't that great. Too much has gone on lately to really feel 'sexy'. I don't feel sexy at all!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yep my eggs are going to the Prom....*sniff*....so proud. LOL
> 
> It's so nuts. We will have embryo but it wont be in my tummy. Weird.

Hahaha!


----------



## Petzy

Well I have come into work super nervous today.... rumor is they will be doing the mass layoff today. I wonder If it will really happen today or not. I am just totally freaked. Will I have a job until mat leave? No clue... It is so up in the air until I know more.... The timing could not be worse with pregnancy but what can you do... no one knew this was coming. I know I have been told that my job is safe but if we sell off the firm then I don't see how that can be true for long... Best case I have a job until August! AHHHH


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

Oh I hope your job is safe. That would be brutal.
So I am assuming your boss is terminal then huh?
Best you can do is see what happens & take it one day at a time.
I'm so sorry for everyone. It's terrible to be laid off.

How are you feeling?
I had a horrible evening. I'm not sure if it's the double dose up of the meds or some bug but I was just so incredibly exhausted & then I felt really nauseated all evening. I had this terrible, overall feeling of 'unwell'. I didn't feel that great this morning so opted to stay home today. 
xo


----------



## barbikins

Oh I got a fruit/cracker basket for our Anniversary from my MIL so I took the Pineapple & cut up the core for implantation! Why the heck not. Can't hurt to throw them in my smoothies after ET.

xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> Oh I hope your job is safe. That would be brutal.
> So I am assuming your boss is terminal then huh?
> Best you can do is see what happens & take it one day at a time.
> I'm so sorry for everyone. It's terrible to be laid off.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> I had a horrible evening. I'm not sure if it's the double dose up of the meds or some bug but I was just so incredibly exhausted & then I felt really nauseated all evening. I had this terrible, overall feeling of 'unwell'. I didn't feel that great this morning so opted to stay home today.
> xo

Thanks Barb.. one day at a time indeed

Im sorry your night was so crap and that you are home today, that sucks esp after being off for xmas break :( You are probably right about the double meds dose... its natural that your body would have some reaction to all these drugs in your body! I hope you feel much better today. xx


----------



## barbikins

natalie, where are you hun? how are you doing? xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh I got a fruit/cracker basket for our Anniversary from my MIL so I took the Pineapple & cut up the core for implantation! Why the heck not. Can't hurt to throw them in my smoothies after ET.
> 
> xo

Yumm!! I love gift baskets haha


----------



## eyemom

Ugh Meg I imagine that's awful just waiting for the other shoe to drop so to speak. Sometimes the waiting can feel even worse than the actual event even as crappy as that is. Hope your job stays safe. What's the worst case scenario? My friend got laid off when she was pregnant with her DD1. She was a music teacher and they were eliminating arts stuff in her district. :( Then she got a job at a cute little shop, not really using her degree but ya know it was a job, and she got fired b/c she wouldn't lift stuff heavier than her OB told her she should lift, wth. Anyway, it really really stunk at the time, but she decided to try staying home. Things are definitely tighter than they'd like, but it has turned out to be a good thing for them. She's decided to stay home at least until her girls are in school. I realize though not everyone could do that, and that kind of thing isn't for everyone anyway. Just hoping and praying no matter what happens, it turns out to be the best possible thing in a really crappy situation. 

Barb so sorry you were feeling lousy. I hope you're not getting sick on top of it all, but I imagine all those meds would take a bit of a toll at some point. Hope it's a restful day at home. 

I didn't even know that pineapple for implantation was a thing. Sounds yummy and if it helps...even better!

I'm gonna take my clomid dose this evening. I think I'm going to put an alarm on my phone for 7pm for five days. I feel like I can't push it any later than that b/c I'm supposed to start on CD5 but today is 5-6ish. Wasn't comfortable starting it last night though b/c I do think that would have been too early. I'm sure I'm over-thinking this, like a few hours shouldn't make or break anything. But at least taking it at 7, if I really become miserable, I can just go to bed and have DH deal with getting DD to bed. ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope your days goes better than expected Meg :hugs: one day at a Time sounds best!!

Barb sorry u are feeling yucky I usually get I'll w the Trigger so It prob is the Double dose!! Hope u feel better real soon!!

Eye hope u don't get any of the Nasty SE and get your BFP!! GL

Happy Friday to All hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! well I'm glad that I know I'll be stopping the meds probably Sunday or Monday so I'll be home this weekend if it's the meds. I was SO tired it felt weird. Anyway we'll see if it repeats today.

Erin, the pineapple core has Bromine. This helps with implantation. Apparently! It's got anti-inflammatory properties which are good for implantation. So I took the core, cut it up into 5 pieces for each day starting on ET & I'll just put it in my morning smoothies. The pineapple was THERE so I figured, why not eh?
Everyone reacts different to the Clomid. Some people are moody even. We have so much to go through as woman so I just say 'sorry if I'm a bitch but deal with it!' lol. Anyway like I say, I only had hot flashes. Mind you that was not comfortable. Sleeping at night was a challenge with the flashes. Now I know what my future holds. I hope by the time I'm going through Menopause, there will be more options to deal with the symptoms!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower:

Barbs i really hope its not the meds making you feel iffy but in away i hope it is....not cos i'm a bitch but it must mean they are working :) not long to go now only a few more days then the count down is on....omg i'm soooooooooo excited for you!!!! LOL on the menapause just imagine if we are all still chatting and complaining about it hehe

Meg gosh i hope your day goes ok and i agree 1 day at a time sounds like a good plan...ugh life can be really frustrating at times fx all will work out right in the end. How are you feeling? when is the scan? not long now i guess?? 

Eye i really hope you don't get the symptoms...as for the days and timing don't panic too much - people taking them on a variety of days....i'm not sure of he reasoning behind all the different options but a few hrs certainly won't hurt. 7pm sounds like a great time to me - let us know how you get on! I'll be joining you in few days. 

Sis hope your ok :) 

Nat are you ok? i hope you are just busy! and still excited about the start of your new ttc journey :happydance:

Well i had a lovely evening with DH :happydance::happydance: a great time and a good chat too! He was worried about me taking clomid again because it made me soooooo emotional last time and boy he's not wrong....I'm not aloud to take femara due to my pacemaker so clomid is my only option....Anyway after lots of talking we decided to give it a go and hope i get pg quick before we need a divorce haha! Without it i previously didn't 0 at all and seemingly since harrison not strong enough to sustain a pregnancy. I didn't have blood test last cycle but i'm guessing it was the same as the last 5 or so.... Barbs sorry just realised i didn't answer your question, we never really stopped trying after Harrison was born as we knew it took sooooo long first time around so i started charting about 8 weeks after he was born and had a few really dodgy length cycles etc then a bit of regularity so started doing OPK's to see if anything was happening - cue excitement as i thought I was 0ing as i got a pos - only for a blood test to reveal i had the surge but no egg release but hey its better than last time haha. So i temped last cycle and as you guys saw it showed a shift but still not sure if it was just the surge or actual 0 as i didn't have the blood test.....So we have been timing sex for about 3 months this will be the 4th. As I say not at all long enough to complain yet! I'd just like to make sure all our efforts are not in vain ie i need to be oving or all the sex in the world wont work haha! Blimey i've been waffling!!!! 

hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey nimbec!
I hope it doesn't take you as long to get preggo. How long was it with Harrison again?
Did you have ovulation issues in the past too? 
I hope it happens soon!!

And yeah symptoms are sorta good. I am feeling fine today so perhaps it was more of a food related or big related thing. I'm not complaining. What ever it was. 

How's everyone else doing & what you all up to this weekend?
I'm just chilling. No plans & I think that's how we are leaving it. We may go to. Brunch Sunday & other than my clinic Sunday AM, nada. 

Natalie where you today Hun?! Miss you! Xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi Barbs, 4 years to make Harrison :0!!!! Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned - the easy going ones are usually the best. I'm off to visit a friend tomorrow 250mile round trip she is having a really hard time with her ex husband and dating new men so i'm off to cheer her up bless her.....Jon is having Harrison for the day which is nice too as its honestly only the 3rd time he will have had him since he has been born so some Daddy time :) He plays with him lots but never really does any of the 'hard' work haha! We filled 2 massive skips today with stuff from the house renovation and emptied the back shed was absolutely hilarious as jon had not been in it for over 10yrs and there was lots of his ex's stuff in there inc underwear etc but the FUNNIEST was when he was going through a box and found a tube of Ann Summers 'slide & ride' hahahahaha his mum was stood right there!!! cue hysterics ...shortly followed by finding chocolate body butter so so funny! Also lots of piccies from when he was 17...well before i met him...really interesting! 

Anyway i'm off to bed, well feed Harrison then bed. Nos Da xxx


----------



## natjenson

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee here I am :hi: 

Gawsh...what a couple of days iv had....not really good news tbh.:( 

When pete and I got home yesterday morning we had a nice brunch and then things turned sour :( 
Prior to going to visit our gp about starting the fertility ball rolling we BOTH (well me more lol) desided to "keep this part of our life private"
I didn't want the added pressure from family and friends knowing about our tests and them all waiting anxiously for "a " pregnancy or not at the end of every month,
Also we wanted to have a lil privacy when it came to what we actually"up to " at the doctors.
BUT,,,,,,Peter is renowned for his "big ole gob" and as soon as we wnt to pick Harry up he opened his huge mouth and told his mother everything...fak!.....it kind of REALLY pissed me off....but I let it go -sort of reminded him that we were supposed to stand united on this matter and then left it there.
But as the day went on Peter had a cob on....
Again I tried to ignore him but it was almost like he was spoiling for a row :( 
I bit my tongue for quite a while but then when my step dad phoned and I was too busy to take the call Peter answered for me and I ov heard him discussing our apt ....
This made me flip my 2ltr fizzy lid.(shaken and NOT stirred) lol....

We rowed :( ...I told him how let down he made me feel and that it was plainly none of anyone's business and that he needed to respect that...but he was having none of it...I would have let it go if I knew he was only saying it through excitment but he wasn't :( 
I went to bed crying last night:( 
So what had started off as a exellent day ended up totally shite!:( 
Then this morning Peter had to get up at 4:30 for work...and he asked me to phone him in his first snack/rest break....so I did.....I found MYSELF oppolagising and he was really arrogant about it.gah! Him!.....why was I even saying sorry in the first place.ok ok bc I hate to argue with him but he was such a pug about it :( 
When I went silent on the phone to him (trying to hold back MORE tears ) I think he startedf to feel sorry for me and op polished back to me and stated I shouldn't have been saying sorry in the first place it was him.
But I couldn't shake that crappy feeling for the rest of the afternoon:( ...and it's been tears on and off all day...when he got home from work tonight he gave me a big hug and made me feel sooo much better and said he realises how I must have felt when he told everyone "what happend at the doctors) ....
So today I officially re name January as arguary! Lol

Anyways...hopefully pete and I can get over this and look forward to next week when the bloods are drawn and officially begin this new journey - which btw I have to reskeduel for a different time of day as I received my MRI for next Thursday today and guess what?.....it's the exact same time as my bloods. Lol typical eh .:) 
Looks like i am going to have to stamp my feet at the snobby receptionist to get her to re book me in for the same day at the doctors for bloods...haha I WILL get my own way lol

Cycle update here...cd3 af is ALREADY tapering out...just spotting already!...not not me at all....wonder what's happening there?
Stocked up on beet root today...I got the pickled stuff as I don't like it fresh...kind of bland....it's a good antioxidant and also something to do with lining and oxidising blood flow to overys .

Meg :hugs: ....I am sooo so so sorry to hear about your boss love...how awfull:( 
What a strong woman your other boss is tho for taking on the work load and sorting things out on his behalve.
I think it's a good sign if she has asked you to come in for "that " chat and she discussed the downsizing with you before it actually happens....I think she wants you on board love..:) 
I hope it all has gone well for you today at the office...I truley hope you and still "in" 
That's the last thing you need right?....hang tight love.:hugs: 

Ohhh barbs :hugs: how awfull your meds may have made you feel so sick and tired last night....I hope you are ok today.not long now Hun and it will soon be egg shopping :) :happydance: 
Can I ask tho?.....here they mark all meds up with...please consult your doctor if any unwanted side effects occur whilst taking this medicine .....
Have you discussed this with your re?...li worry that maybe your having a adverse reaction....and that would be soooo not good.
But it's like you said this first round is seeing how well your body reacts to spectra in dosages and meds isn't it.
So your apt for Sunday...is that just another CM?.....good luck Hun:) 

Becky ...Yaye...hubby's back on board with the chlomid.:happydance: 
Barbs is sooo right..l am the same lol...."I'm a woman...we go threw enough thanx- deal with it...and a teensy sorry in advance for the bitch that's may unleash herself lol...."

Erin...weeee chlomid tonight :thumbup: I hope it goes well love.:) 
Tell us how you get on won't you.:) 

Sis...chart is looking good Hun...any symptoms yet...oh yeah...I can't ask that bc the trigger covers up the genuine stuff dosent it...ooops sorry lol...are you going to test put the trigger this time?...when do you plan to test?
Good luck sweet.:flower: 

Ok so this has turned into another mammoth essay lol but the whole entire time I have taken to type this I have eaten an entire packet of foxes chunkie cOokies...omfg..:( I feel so sorry for myself lol

Well I'm off to get my hair did tmr so I can get some me time and then I am coming home to cook a sausage casserole.yum yum :) 
Haha roary is sat beside me looking at me like"where's MY cookie bitch!" Pmsl :rofl: 

Hope to beck on tmr in a better mood ladies :) 
Excuse my Debbie downer again lol

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey :hi: Nat!!!!
Sorry u had a Crappy day yesterday hope everything works it's self out!! :hugs:

AFM..... No trigger No Meds No IUI this go!!!!
Been having sharp pain around my left ovary and keep passing out for 30mins around 4Pm prob not use to gettin the Boys to school yet Again!!:haha:


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for sharing your expertise, ladies.

I took my first pill at 6:45 this evening. So far, so good.  Then again it's only been a little over two hours. ;) But I'll take what I can get. I've heard a few places now that the real crazy can happen after O.

Becky, I don't remember your chart, but as I understood it, you can get your LH surge and then not O. But if you get the thermal shift, that should confirm that you ovulated. Might be too "weak" an O (I'm wondering if this has been my problem since I'm a slow riser), but an O nonetheless. Glad you had a good evening with your DH. :-D Enjoy your mini road trip.

Barb glad you were feeling better today! :-D No big plans for me this weekend. I work on Saturday (my weekend is Sunday/Monday). But it's looking to be a pretty normal and relaxed couple of days.

Hi Natalie, sorry you've had a rough couple of days. :hugs: I know what you mean, you don't want people looking over with their stopwatch right??? I did ultimately tell some family members (ok my MIL) what we were going through so she would stop saying unknowingly hurtful things (about having another). She doesn't know about the Clomid though. I've only told my mom and a few close friends about that. I probably wouldn't have even told my mom but she knew something was up b/c she watched DD when I had my last Dr appt. Anyway, sorry about what happened, and it is absolutely without excuse, but hopefully some little bit of good will come of it in the form of people being respectful and not saying the kinds of things you don't want to hear. Glad you made up though, hopefully the rest of January won't be Arguary after all and it will be smooth sailing! <3

Also, my AF is basically gone too and I'm on CD5...way unusual for me! Maybe with all the bleeding throughout my LP last cycle I just got a head start. But gooodness so weird. Not complaining though!

Sis, GL this cycle! It would be so awesome if you got your bfp on a natural cycle. ;) I don't know your back story so is it okay to hope for that???

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Petzy

Nat, Really sorry about the argument that you had with Pete! It sounds like things are on the mend, but these things do happen, you're right. It's especially hard when you're dealing with something so sensitive like going through testing like this, because your nerves and feelings are already at High Point, and anything that agitates that only makes things worse. I hope that things are much improved and that you're feeling better Hun xx

Barb, it sounds like you have a great low-key weekend planned. I have the same planned as I sit here sitting on my couch LOL we went for dinner last night to the keg with DH parents and that was nice. They are heading back to Florida for four months today so we won't see them for a while. DH wanted to tell them last night about the pregnancy but I didn't feel comfortable with that it's just too early. Tonight we're just going to stay in and watch a movie. 

Barb, how are you feeling with the meds today? Any better?

Erin, I hope that you have very minimal if not any side effects to the Clomid that you're starting, really hope that this doesn't magic trick for you soon!

How is everyone else doing? It's a rainy day here today, but much better than the deep-freeze that we've been experiencing for days on end, so I'm definitely okay with the rain!

I am 5+5 today, feeling alright still. Just a bit tired but that's really it, it's almost making me nervous LOL, of course right?

Yesterday was a very long and hard day at work. I had to, along with my boss, tell the entire firm that their jobs are being terminated and that we couldn't guarantee who's going to have a job and who isn't, although we did tell certain people that they could expect to be rehired. That being said, I really don't know how plausible all of this really is, and I don't know for sure that I'm going to have a job at the end of my termination., Which is February 14th. I wish I knew now what the next several days and weeks will bring, but hopefully I will have some more clear answers next week sometime. It's very nerve-racking having this happen at this point in my life, because it messes with the possibility of maternity leave and all of that. But like I said, I'm going to take it one day at a time for now and hope that I will have a job until August LOL if I don't, but I will figure something out. It wont create a crisis for me at home, we're in a really good place now, but it would be nice to keep going with the momentum that we have been for the last while. Rather than depleting financially. But hey, at least I know I have a paycheck for the next five weeks right? LOL oh man.....


----------



## nimbec

Hi all sorry I've not been on today the witch knocked me flat out the bitch!! I'm in agony :( been struggling today so didn't manage to get to my friend so hoping to go tomorrow as long as I'm in less pain ugh who's twisted idea was it anyway to make women bleed and be in pain every 4 weeks?!!! Bah hum bug! 

Hi nat so sorry you've had a rough few days and rowing is horrid esp when it's over fertility and telling people I know the feeling well!! It's a mixture of emotions I know I felt it was private between me and oh (and forum friends) and he wanted to tell people it used to make me feel like others would think I was a failure (not the case but that's how emotional I was over it) and also I didnt want the questions all the time and of course their expert advice on lttc - naturally they got preg the 2nd month trying so I should just relax and it will happen...right? Eeeeer hello NO!! So I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's totally normal to feel how you do and totally normal for the man not to understand!! Hopefully you will get that bfp and not have to worry about it!!! So pleased you made up. How are you now? 

Sis oooh wouldn't it be lovely to get your bfp this cycle! 

Eye so I guess you will have had your 2nd clomid...hope u r still ok? I'll be joining you tomorrow with tablet no1 - watch out ladies by this time next week I should be signing upto a loony establishment haha lol! 

Meg I think it was about 6-7weeks when my sickness hit so you have time yet I'd make the most if feeling 'well' the tiredness is a great sign that you are growing a gorgeous bean inside! 

Barbs how are you feeling now? I think you stop mess tomorrow? When do you have another appt? I know transfer is next week...

Right I'm off to sleep night all xx


----------



## eyemom

Okay, NOW it's my weekend. ;)

Hehe Meg I can understand being nervous, but for now try to count it as a blessing. ;) But yeah, it could still hit in the next couple of weeks. ;) I don't wish morning sickness on you though...I hope it stays away!

Sorry about your hard day at work, that just totally sucks. I don't think I realized before that _everyone_ is getting terminated, then some are being rehired??? That kinda makes it scarier even if the end result is supposed to be the same. I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible. For everyone. Sounds like taking it one day at a time is the best anyone could do. Glad you won't find yourself in a major crisis no matter what.

Becky, oh no, that evil :witch: (why is that stupid emoticon smiling, makes me think she's mocking us :growlmad:) Sorry AF got you, maybe this will be her last visit for a while. We can hope right! Hope you still get to go see your friend tomorrow. It's one thing for AF to show up and another for her to mess up plans!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs:

AFM, still doing okay with the Clomid...so far! No problems yet, but I know if it's going to hit, it'll probably hit later. I'm realizing if I get my bfp this cycle, I'll have to get pretty creative getting my continuing education in b/c the conference I was planning to attend to get the rest of my hours is right before what would be my due date. BUT I'd be awfully lucky to get a bfp on my first round, so I'm not getting ahead of myself!

Only weird thing that happens.... If this is even a thing. Maybe a minute after I take it, I get this warm tingly feeling through my arms like when you take a drink of alcohol (well at least me since I don't really drink, so whenever I do drink I feel it, lol) but...just through my arms. I don't see how I could actually feel anything that quick, so last night I thought it was in my head. But it did it again tonight. It just lasts a few seconds and then it's over and I'm back to feeling normal.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies.:) 

Sorry I been Mia...just trying to get my act together here...been an emotional mess lol.
Peters work colleague died on the way to work yesterday morning :( ...in a horrific car crash :( 
Peter and all his colleagues are pretty thrown by it all :( 
To top it all off the boss is being a numpty at work too.giving them all a hard time.

So it's cd5 here today...my tests turned up yesterday so I have them safely tucked away :thumbup: 
Temp has dropped nice and low...so eastrogen is doing her job already and getting to work on them eggys :) 

Meg...glad you been resting up with hubby this weekend love...I'm sorry you been sooo tired Hun....hayyyyy maybe my premonition a couple of months ago was about THIS Pgy...makes much more sense.:) 
I hope that ms stays away Hun...it sounds like you are having no problems with eating Hun so I think you could be in the clear.:thumbup: 
Usually an issue with certain kind of foods is the warning sign that sickness may kick in.:) 
I hope you continue to enjoy your weekend Hun:) 
Tuesdays your scan right ?.eeeeekkkkkk:) 

Barbs...back to the re today right?.....what will you be doing there today?....is it to review all in all?....
How are you keeping this weekend?good I hopes .:) 
I can't belive this time next weekend you will be having them eggys out/in...:wohoo: 
It's going so fast now :) 
Barbs you are in my thoughts love.:) 

Erin...so glad the chlomid is treating you well Hun.:) 
I hope it continues too aswell.:thumbup: 

Becky soo sorry the (smiling) witch got you...what a bitch!....did you manage to jump in the car and get going today?that is so nice of you to drive all that way to help your friend who is in a crisis right now.
You start the chlomid today too right.
Let us know how that goes :) 

Sis...how are you doing love?good I hopes.:) 

Well ladies...I am off to my moms today so I will be back on again later.
Then it's home to make chicken fajitas tonight...ooooooo super yumalishus.:) 

Hope your all ha I g a great Sunday ladies....catch up again tonight.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just a quick post from me awful day. Witch is causing me to be in severe pain & very nauseous and then my mini chuihuaha has dislocated his shoulder so had an emergency dash to the vets :( we are all feeling pretty sorry for ourselves - Harrison esp as he has a bad cold again bless him. 

Nat I'm so so sorry about hubby's friend that's absolutely hurrendous !! Can't believe his boss is being a dick how inconsiderate!!!! 

Speak later ladies x


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone!!!
Sorry been Mia. 
Nat I'm sorry Pete & you have such a row. Like you, I am very private about our Fertility. There are a few people who know & that's it. I would be infuriated if Nathan behaved that way. So I get it. Xo

Meg your ultrasound is coming up!!! Whoooo!!!! You excited?
I bet nervous too right?

AFM, I am ready for retrieval on Wednesday!!!
Took last dose today of my meds. I'm irritable today & not feeling great. I'm getting to the point where I'm so sick of the drugs and appointments. Blurt. 
Anyway I'm nervous because I've read bad things about ET recovery. How painful it is and the recovery is a few days. Man, it's like my surgery all over again. I hope this is the last time I need to do this. 
I'm going in tomorrow for cycle monitoring. Doctor will do the ultrasound. 
I should get the HCG trigger shot some time and then I'm not sure. 
The doctor made a comment how there is lots going on! He hasn't told me how many follies are growing but sounded like a lot. 

That's all for now. Ninbec so sorry about your pup!!! Wishing a quick recovery xo


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello All sorry been feeling a Lil Yucky and tossed and turned Last Nite Prob the cause of my Temp Jump!!! :shrug:

GL w your Us meg!!!:happydance:

GL w ER Barb I'm sure U will bounce back quickly but I can understand your concern it's so much harder on everyone when we don't feel ourselves !!! :hugs:

Nimbec sorry about your pUp!!!

Becky sorry about AF!! :hugs:

Eye hope the Icky stays away!!!

Nat hope your getting your Eggs in a Basket!!! :haha:

Hope I didn't miss anyone not feeling myself today and movin in slow Mo!! :nope:


----------



## eyemom

Natalie oh my goodness, that's so sad. What kind of boss doesn't show at least a little compassion in a time like that, geez. My heart goes out to your DH and his colleagues. Hope you had a good time at your mom's. Om nom nom chicken fajitas....

Becky, oh no, sorry you're miserable and your poor pup on top of it all! Hope your DS is feeling better soon.

Hi Barb wooowwww that's really exciting. All of your misery now will be worth it in the end. <3

Sis and Meg, hope you're doing alright.

AFM, I didn't get the tingly thing after taking the Clomid tonight, so it probably was all in my head. :wacko: So far still tolerating it well, I think. I still feel like the rough part is yet to come. ;)


----------



## Petzy

Hey girls.. Happy Monday

Barb - So sorry you feel like crap after all those meds.. yuck! I really hope your recovery from ER is not as bad as it is for some.. You have had enough of this BS and deserve something easy for once. This is a big week (and month!) for you.. I couldn't be more excited. You mentioned you would likely be testing first week of Feb? 

Nat - I am so sorry about Pete's co worker and that they are going through that... that is just awful! And wow you would think the employer would give a lot of understanding after such a trauma... the staff may need counselling and time to grieve.. that's just awful. I hope you are doing much better now - and Pete too!

Erin - Glad the Clomid didn't give you the tingles again! hehe... could have been psychological or totally unrelated! You never know hehe... I hope side effects are not an issue for you now xx FX for you this cycle...

Sis - I tossed and turned all night too! I hope you are feeling better today... let us know how you're doing.

AFM, this is going to be a strange week at work. Everyone is already behaving differently now that we have all been officially terminated and no one knows what's going to happen next and which of us will have jobs lol.. exciting stuff!

First scan is tomorrow.. I am starting to get realllllly nervous, I have been ok until now as there have been lots of distractions but now that its one day away I feel nervous. I will be 6+1 tomorrow. This is the week I started to spot and miscarry last time so I feel a little extra paranoia about that.. cant help it - BUT I am thinking positive overall and I keep reminding myself that statistics are in my favor.

Edit: I see my ticker has been updated to a "sweet pea" lol

xo


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Meg. :)

Sorry about the job stuff, who could act normal after that???

Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I'm thinking good news! I have learned from another thread though that in the early scans, if things measure a few days smaller than you'd expect, not to worry b/c sometimes it just varies and then the baby catches up! I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Petzy

eyemom said:


> Thanks Meg. :)
> 
> Sorry about the job stuff, who could act normal after that???
> 
> Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I'm thinking good news! I have learned from another thread though that in the early scans, if things measure a few days smaller than you'd expect, not to worry b/c sometimes it just varies and then the baby catches up! I've got everything crossed for you!

Thanks Erin :) I will definitely let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Petzy

On another note you would not believe what my boss just said to me....she says how far along are you now? Two months? I said not exactly there just yet. And she said oh well it (M/C) could happen again so don't count that chicken until it hatches you know.

I wanted to SMACK her. Like who the fuck says that to someone????


----------



## eyemom

What the....

There's no adequate RAGE emoticon.

Seriously??????

UGH some people!!! Just because her life is falling apart doesn't mean she can just be so flippant about everything and everyone else.

W
T
H

Oh man I am so soooo pissed for you.


----------



## Petzy

I know... it was enraging. She is a horrid woman. She has a strange jealousy with younger women... You can tell she once was quite pretty and is depressed to be aging (67) and she has always shown this side of herself which is just petty and green.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I'm so sorry for the awful news. How are you guys?
Did you know this guy much? 
PS: emailed you :)...& Meg

And Meg, for the record, your boss is a faking bitch. She's jealous alright.
What a horrid thing to say. And she knows you've had a M/C too? anyway. She's got issues.
Plus did I miss some thing? Are you laid off too?
It's a crappy time when this sort of shit happens in a company. So unfortunate.

And hello everyone else :)

I've got 21 Follies & estimate 5-10 will be mature enough for fertilization.
Had my last round of shots today. Will trigger at 11pm. Got Estrogen pills & Progesterone shots for the next two weeks. MORE DRUGS BLURG. I hope I have no side effects.

Transfer date will either be the 18th or 20th!

xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat, I'm so sorry for the awful news. How are you guys?
> Did you know this guy much?
> PS: emailed you :)...& Meg
> 
> And Meg, for the record, your boss is a faking bitch. She's jealous alright.
> What a horrid thing to say. And she knows you've had a M/C too? anyway. She's got issues.
> Plus did I miss some thing? Are you laid off too?
> It's a crappy time when this sort of shit happens in a company. So unfortunate.
> 
> And hello everyone else :)
> 
> I've got 21 Follies & estimate 5-10 will be mature enough for fertilization.
> Had my last round of shots today. Will trigger at 11pm. Got Estrogen pills & Progesterone shots for the next two weeks. MORE DRUGS BLURG. I hope I have no side effects.
> 
> Transfer date will either be the 18th or 20th!
> 
> xo

Thanks Barb - I replied via email but to sum it up yes its quite a week! I should find out about job hopefully this week and if I will really still have one... otherwise I am making other plans!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to Pop in and wish u All lots of Luck This week!!! 

Still feeling like stewed Poo hopefully I'll be able to get some rest and feel better in the Am!! :(


----------



## eyemom

Ugh Meg I'm still not over it! Since she approached you before this whole ordeal, I thought (hoped) maybe it meant she was actually a good person. I see how wrong I was!

IDK I'd keep my eyes peeled (about job stuff) no matter what. I don't trust her at all.

Barb daaaannnngg 21 follies, no wonder you've been feeling it! Hope you can tolerate everything else ok.

Here's something I've never thought of. How do they calculate due date for an IVF pregnancy? Since it's not totally on the same timeline as a conventional one.

Hi Sis, hope you're feeling better soon.

AFM, day 4 of clomid, suuuuuper mild crampy feeling this evening, but barely enough to even notice. I wanted to get some better quality (as opposed to my usual IC) OPKs for this cycle, but the store by me quit carrying them. Just the CB digis. Which I've never used and apparently they're best avoided in a medicated cycle anyway. Soooo going to try another store and cross my fingers that it's there.

Random story, but either last night or night before last (I already lost track), I was saying something to DH about how something (I don't remember what) would be "really hard with an infant around." And DD was sitting next to me and said with big, bright eyes, "US ARE HAVING A BABY????" She sounded so excited. So I was like ahhhh no, sorry sweetie not yet. Bless her. She's going to be an amazing big sister someday.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies...:) 

A lot on my plate here at home...so sorry I been Mia.:) 

Erin that's a cute story about DD :) ...she sounds so sweet:) 
Glad the clomid has treated you kindly dear :) 
Hope that other store DID have them opks you needed.:thumbup: 

Meg...thinking of you love...can't wait to hear about your u/s....good luck :) 

Barbs...er tmr Yaye :happydance: 
Try not to be nervous love-it will all be fine:thumbup: :hugs: 

Sis...I forget- did we ever have your name on here....
Can I make this an intresting game?....can I guess it?
I'm thinking you could be called Lucy ???......I'm picking up a Y. On the end of your name am I right?...lol
Or is it Stacy? Or Sally?.....I'm getting a ssssss sound too lol
Haha I am probably TOTALLY wrong.lol
Sorry you been feeling like poo love...I hope you start to pick up soon....don't forget you are a strong amaizing lady and you have been through sooo much.you inspire me:) 
I like how you get back on it gp every month and try to be positive again.
How are you feeling dpo wise? Good I hopes....don't give up Hun...:flower: 

Becky?....hope yur ok love..hope them pains/cramping is gone now...
Did you get down to your friend?...did yu have a good ole catch up with her.
Where are you on the chlomid now?
How are you feeling on it. Good I hopes.:) 

Well ladies afm...I'm cd6 now...killer vag is back in town.gah!....
Just phone my gp...drG ...awe he's the best darn doctor in town- I love him :) 
He has arranged my antibiotic/oral pill and some soothing caneston cream...fank fook!
It's raging down there pmsl.i hope I can "leave it alone" when I'm in the queue for my prescription hahahahahahahahaha ah :rofl: 

Getting kind of nervous about the MRI on Thursday...:( ...I know I'll be fine tho :) 
Well I hopes you all having a good day....meg update us...I'm sooo excited :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Duplicate


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Nat Ssss is right but no Y!!! :haha:
I have a crazy Cajun name it's ....Shanta!!!! ;) Like Santa w a H I get it bad around Xmas!! :nope:
Feeling a Lil better today but my Lil one stayed home today he's got the Blues ever since we moved I think he's getting bored at school to be honest since he's a smarty pants!! :shrug:

9dpo took test BFN I thought my temp was good but maybe it's just this Icky I have!! 

GL everyone!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls! Quick update as I just got to the office but, got to see baby today, with a healthy little heartbeat and all measuring 6 weeks exactly just like he/she should. It was a big relief and very surreal.

We have to make some decisions about pre screening and our doctor after first trimester when we go back in 2 weeks for my 8 week U/S. Lots to think about!

I will post a pic later when I get home xoxo Will check in soon


----------



## barbikins

eyemom said:


> Ugh Meg I'm still not over it! Since she approached you before this whole ordeal, I thought (hoped) maybe it meant she was actually a good person. I see how wrong I was!
> 
> IDK I'd keep my eyes peeled (about job stuff) no matter what. I don't trust her at all.
> 
> Barb daaaannnngg 21 follies, no wonder you've been feeling it! Hope you can tolerate everything else ok.
> 
> Here's something I've never thought of. How do they calculate due date for an IVF pregnancy? Since it's not totally on the same timeline as a conventional one.
> 
> Hi Sis, hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> AFM, day 4 of clomid, suuuuuper mild crampy feeling this evening, but barely enough to even notice. I wanted to get some better quality (as opposed to my usual IC) OPKs for this cycle, but the store by me quit carrying them. Just the CB digis. Which I've never used and apparently they're best avoided in a medicated cycle anyway. Soooo going to try another store and cross my fingers that it's there.
> 
> Random story, but either last night or night before last (I already lost track), I was saying something to DH about how something (I don't remember what) would be "really hard with an infant around." And DD was sitting next to me and said with big, bright eyes, "US ARE HAVING A BABY????" She sounded so excited. So I was like ahhhh no, sorry sweetie not yet. Bless her. She's going to be an amazing big sister someday.

Yep I felt the right side a lot yesterday walking around. It was a bit painful! I did my trigger shot at 11pm yesterday for Ovulation. My boobs have been itching/tinglying today lol. 
I'm excited & so nervous about tomorrow! It's fertilization day!
And as for calculating Due Date. If memory serves me correct, they calculate it based on the date you do the Embryo transfer. Some thing like this. If I'm pregnant this cycle, I'll be due early October.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Girls! Quick update as I just got to the office but, got to see baby today, with a healthy little heartbeat and all measuring 6 weeks exactly just like he/she should. It was a big relief and very surreal.
> 
> We have to make some decisions about pre screening and our doctor after first trimester when we go back in 2 weeks for my 8 week U/S. Lots to think about!
> 
> I will post a pic later when I get home xoxo Will check in soon

Oh yay! I am so happy for you! Good stuff.:thumbup:
I can imagine what a relief that is! Was DH with you?!
It's super cool eh? How are you feeling? Still good?
Happy 6 week-adversary! I believe now your chances of MC have dropped significantly. :happydance:

I think it's a boy.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, another yeast infection? Yak. Maybe from TTC?

Is your MRI for your heart? I haven't read the email yet. I've been swamped :) xo


----------



## natjenson

Awe this is all so exciting...meg soo soo pleased for you Hun :) 
Barbs...follie holiday tmr woop woop....I am sooo excited for you :) 

Sis...lol...I love your name...I can say I never heard of that one before but it's a really nice name.hehe I can imagine what happens to you over Xmas now lol...you say Cajun name...are you Cajun then?:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Yah! It's conception day tomorrow! WHOOP! LOL
I'm excited. That's true. But nervous. I'm trying to let the exciting take over the nervous bit about tomorrow. :)
I'll be all druggy magee but I'll try to update you guys.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, another yeast infection? Yak. Maybe from TTC?
> 
> Is your MRI for your heart? I haven't read the email yet. I've been swamped :) xo

Lol yeah I know right! Another infection! Gah! Lol:blush:
Yep most likey from ttc...passing it to one another .:cry: lol
I got the antibiotics today ...washed that right down and then summonsed Peter to the bathroom lol...I plastered his you know what in the cream hahaha...:wacko:

MRI is to find out more about the sclerosis...on kidneys and spine.
Hope it all comes back ok.nervous dot com lol.:wacko:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Lol druggie Magee :rofl: love it.:) lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh yay! I am so happy for you! Good stuff.:thumbup:
> I can imagine what a relief that is! Was DH with you?!
> It's super cool eh? How are you feeling? Still good?
> Happy 6 week-adversary! I believe now your chances of MC have dropped significantly. :happydance:
> 
> I think it's a boy.

Haha I do too Barb... 

DH was with me yes, we were both like WOW lol... it was fun

I am feeling good yep - tired, sore bbs, sore hips, but ok! Slept over 10 hours last night lol...

Barb - TOMORROW is fertilization day!!! So exciting EEEK - An October due date would be lovely... a Halloween bump!! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Nat - Killer vag? Oh no!! Is it a yeast infection or BV? BV sucks... but antibiotics get rid of it fast :)

Looking forward to hearing about your CD9bloods and how you move along in this process :D

Same goes for the MRI... The 27th isn't too far away - its the day before my 2nd ultrasound so we will wait it out together :) xo I hope you aren't in pain right now Nat


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat - Killer vag? Oh no!! Is it a yeast infection or BV? BV sucks... but antibiotics get rid of it fast :)
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your CD9bloods and how you move along in this process :D
> 
> Same goes for the MRI... The 27th isn't too far away - its the day before my 2nd ultrasound so we will wait it out together :) xo I hope you aren't in pain right now Nat

:hugs: thankyou. Meg...yes we can wait it out together :thumbup:
No no pain for now- it comes and goes in waves...mostly morning and later in the night I get uncomfortable and sometimes my leg has repercussional pain from my back :shrug: 
I'm interested to get to the bottom of it bc my fears are that if progression is a going to be a problem how long have I got when it comes to easy movement and pain...like 10 yrs!....geeees I'd love to think I am able to keep up with my child/children you know?.:) 
Best case scenario is that it's not a problem and never will be and that it's can only get better from here...but that's not how things tend to work out for me lol....I half expect the latter (even tho that's pretty pessimistic of me ooops) 

Awe meg you'll be a sized how much baby will grow in two weeks now.:happydance:...I bet you'll be shocked actually :thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oooops forgot to answer Q in vb or yi......it's a yeast infection :dohh: ...and I HATE IT lol....it's already feeling a lil bit better...since I took the anti biotic...it's a one shot stop pill...all over and done with :) 
Now it's just apply the cream (by the bucket load lol) and hope for the best.:thumbup: 
Dr G told me to go back in and see him if this bitch returns her ass again...he will send off a swab to get it tested to get the exact meds to treat it :thumbup: 
Gawsh he is such a good doc.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

That's great Nat.. you should feel better quickly :)

What CD are you now??


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> That's great Nat.. you should feel better quickly :)
> 
> What CD are you now??

Cd 6 today...I was gunna say tumble weeds but I thought of the western movies music instead...whistle whistle lol
Haha lame!....
Looking forward to cd9 bc I am going to start my opks earlier this cycle...the last 2 cycles I have o'd earlier ...which is amaizballs :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ooooh barbs...heads up on corri street....Canada gets a shout out from Shaun.apparently he would love to go there :) 
:thumbup: 

Me too:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Whoop! CD9 bloods in 3 days!

Also - good idea on the OPKS because I got my possy 3 days earlier than I ever have, in December, remember?! So if I hadn't been OPK'ing I may not have the little bean today... hehe


----------



## barbikins

Nat I hope everything shows up good on your MRI scan.
Are you nervous? 

Yeah I'm excited when I think what this week means. I get to fertilize my eggs & try to get pregnant. I've been waiting for this since beginning of October! I can't believe it.
I'll be back in the TTC game :)
I'll order pregnancy tests next week some time to test out the trigger.
I did trigger yesterday so I figure probably by next week, Thursday it will be out of my system. However, I'll start to test earlier incase I start to build up HCG that over rides the trigger shot. So maybe I'll order tests on Monday? Oh wow I haven't had to do that in for ever! Order tests!


----------



## barbikins

According to an online calculator, if I get to 5 day blast my due date with be EDD: Wednesday 8, October 2014


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> According to an online calculator, if I get to 5 day blast my due date with be EDD: Wednesday 8, October 2014

TEE HEE! That's great Barb.. major FX for this first run to be the lucky one! A little Thanksgiving babe haha :D 

Ohh back to testing out that trigger eh? just like good ol' IUI times! That's exciting. cant wait to see those posts


----------



## Petzy

Alright girls, as promised here is my blob lol. It's not even the whole blob, just where that little "1" appears on the left side of it hehe. Wonder what it will look like in 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

Don't know why it posted sideways sorry! lol


----------



## natjenson

Like I said...I'm in love with this....I love it...he/she...(more girl vibes here ) has got a very lovely mommy to take good care of her...awwwwwww meg...finally a lil pic of your sweet pea.:happydance: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Meg!!!!! 

GL Barb!!!!!

GL on your MRI Nat and yes I'm Cajun French born in Louisiana but raised in Tx!!

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Petzy

Great to officially meet you Shanta! I love New Orleans lol!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Me too... wanted to get married there but DH couldn't get leave so we got Married in Galveston in a Historic Mansion!!!
It wasn't the Plantation I wanted but it was close and closer for my friends and family!!

My guess is BOY Meg!!! :happydance:

Feeling better today hopefully I'll be back to my Norm Tom .... Was kinda hoping my temps where due to a BFP but it looks like it was the Crud!! :(


----------



## eyemom

Natalie, HI! Yes I did manage to pick up the OPKs at another store tonight. So I am ready to go!

So sorry you are dealing with the YI but if you got the Diflucan (sounds like it), it is good stuff. :thumbup: Hope you are feeling 100% soon. Surely I will be posting again before then, but just in case...good luck with the MRI. <3

Shanta! I'd never heard that name either, but I like it. :) For some reason I want to call you Shasta (like the soda--wait you're in TX? It's all "coke" there, right?? lol). But then I remember that it rhymes with Santa, and so I correct myself. Hope your BFN was just too early. GL!

Meg, oh that is wonderful news! I bet you couldn't wipe the grin off your face if you tried! I'm so happy for you. LOVE the scan pic...isn't it the cutest lil blob you've ever seen?? ;) I don't dare guess the sex b/c I am exceptionally bad at it, lol.

Barb, good luck! I hope the excitement way outweighs the nervousness. Thanks for the info about calculating due date...that is really interesting. If I get pg this cycle (I'm still afraid to get my hopes up, but I can't help but hope a little), my EDD will be Oct 13, so pretty close. Please update us when you feel up to it. A Druggy Magee post might be kind of interesting to read though. ;)

AFM, took my last Clomid pill tonight. Still no problems, not even headaches or hot flashes. I'm mentally preparing myself for being crazy and hormonal after I ovulate, but so far so good. Getting kind of excited to ttc. I'm still scared the Clomid won't work, but last few cycles I haven't been especially hopeful. So it's exciting to have something to be optimistic about again.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies ...busy day but just wanted to pop in to wish you luck barbs...thinking of you dear :flower:

Back later ladies ok - have a great day :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies sorry i've not been on Harrison is really poorly - on steroids and inhalers :( but remembered it as an important day for Barbs so just to say i'm thinking of you!! GL xx

Catch up later ladies - hope you are all ok x


----------



## nimbec

Hi all :flower:

Technically i should be working right now but DH has popped out of the office for a coffee with a friend so i thought i'd be naughty and catch up with you all :) 

Meg YAY i LOVE your piccy how exciting!!!!!!! eeek 2 weeks will be here before you know it!!! I remember being really suprised in the size difference - so excited for you.....and my guess BOY but i'm no good at guessing so maybe totally wrong! 

Barbs how exciting tobe testing trigger out and watching hoping the lines come back :) I so so so so hope this is your time nobody deserves it more than you! Hope your not too poorly after transfer fx! 

Nat gosh you are having a rough time :( sending you a massive virtual hug :hugs: If it helps on the back front aout 10yrs ago i was told that i would need major surgery and would be on strong painkillers daily within 1 year....I'm now still ok - take the odd pain killer here & there and when really bad i sometimes have to take Diazepam for a few days but then i'm right as rain so what ever they do tell you remember they are generalising and you'd be suprised what determination can do for you so don't you worry you will be running round after the kiddiwinks for many years to come :) 

eyemom yay for last clomid and no symptoms. I think i remember from last time that the girls who had no flushes etc had no post ov clomid effects either so i really hope that is the case for you! Are you having 21 day bloods to confirm 0? I was interested to hear you where told not to use CB Digi ov tests when taking clomid......i wonder why that is? I only ask as i have been using them both this & last time.

Sis i'm pleased you are trying to be a bit more positive - I think your temps still look good it is still high....there is still time but i do understand your uneasyness i would be exactly the same. fx for that BFP!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls! Busy day here too but wanted to wish Barbs the best today and we are thinking of you in this exciting time! :)

Becky good to see you! So sorry that Harrison is sick, I hope hes much better soon the poor boy! xo


----------



## barbikins

Hi everyone! Druggy Magee here :)
Actually I'm a tiny bit groggy but feeling good. I have bad cramps when I walk around. Got home about an hour ago. Just finally got to eat some food!
I was totally drugged so I don't recall much but I did have moments when I felt pain. DH said the gave me more drugs when that happened. I don't remember anything else. I even awoke at the recovery & said "where am I?" Haha. I walked back to recovery & do t remember it. 
I got 8 eggs retrieved. I was hoping for so much more. But I just hope I can have a few to freeze. I'm a bit nervous about that!
I will get a call tomorrow and each day for embryo updates. So weird. They are at a lab lol. Little buggers :)

Meg nice ultrasound! So exciting!
So how often will you have ultrasound? Will you be with the RE until 12 weeks?

Everyone else, hello & thanks for your well wishes!
I am too tired to write much more. I'll follow up tomorrow. Xoxoxo


----------



## eyemom

Becky, sorry your DS is sick. :( Poor lil guy, hope he gets better quickly. I hope that's true that no symptoms now means no symptoms later! I mean I guess I have really mild, barely detectable cramping, but I only really notice it if I'm thinking about it. I'm curious if I'll get o pains more than usual (usually when I feel it, it's really mild).

Okay I wasn't told by my obgyn not to use the CB digis. I didn't get any specific instruction on brand from him. I usually use internet cheapies, but for a while recently I was using Answer brand b/c I found them on clearance ($2 for a 7 pack, so I bought a few boxes). I've also used the Walmart generic of the CB _not-_digital just when I've forgotten to order more ICs. I found that the Answer and the generic CB _were_ actually much easier to read, so I'd had it in mind to at least supplement with those now that I'm on a medicated cycle and the stakes are higher.

Anyway, I discussed this with a friend who was on Clomid for a while (before she ultimately conceived her DD on Femara and again after she had her DD...they've put ttc for #2 on hold now though), and I asked her if she used OPKs and how she did with them. She said she used to use cheapies until she happened to mention it to the nurse at her RE's office, and apparently the nurse just about flipped. She was told to use ONLY the CB _not-_digital kind. I don't really know why because 1) I didn't get this instruction directly, and 2) I'm not totally clear on how the digital OPKs work. But having a very rudimentary understanding of how the digital hpts work compared to the pink line type ones, if they're kind of the same, I can see how it might make sense. Personally I've never used the digital ones, so I'm fine with sticking with what I'm comfortable with.

It appears though that CB only sells the digital kind now anyway? So I just picked up the generic CB. I might stick to the cheapies at first unless it's hard to read, then use the better ones to determine the ones that are kinda borderline. We'll see. Don't want to miss the window. But I think we're going to start every-other-day BD tonight anyway...just in case.

Barb, wow for being Druggy Magee, you sure type sober. Glad you're recovering well overall. Hope you can take it easy and you are feeling good in no time. Sorry you didn't get as many eggs as you had hoped, but hopefully it'll be just what you want/need. That'll be so exciting to get the updates! I hope you get great news each day.

(edited for clarification)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Erin!
I hope I will get what I need in one round too :)
Fingers crossed now. 

I always found the cheap IC to work very well. 
I've used digital and it works by picking up two lines but they have to be strong lines. 
I've opened them up but that's confusing because there is Leah two lines lol
Not confusing at all. Anyway it does work best first day or day period is due. 

Nimbec sorry Harrison is poorly. Hope he recovers soon xoxox


----------



## eyemom

Well, just talking OPKs here. I'm a big fan of cheapie hpts, but the OPKs I've had some good batches and mediocre batches. Maybe it's just the kind I've been getting??? (from early-pregnancy-tests.com) Sometimes it's hard to tell if it's a +opk or just getting close. Like sometimes the test line is faint in some places and dark in others. I can usually get a pretty good idea of what's going on anyway, but right now I want to be REALLY sure!


----------



## barbikins

I uses that site too. 
I will test twice a day and when I'm almost close I test a third time later that evening. 
Why so t you try that? There has been instances where if I didn't test the third time later that night I would have missed it.


----------



## eyemom

barbikins said:


> I uses that site too.
> I will test twice a day and when I'm almost close I test a third time later that evening.
> Why so t you try that? There has been instances where if I didn't test the third time later that night I would have missed it.

Really? I've only missed my surge once just taking them once in the PM. (Well, I did catch my surge technically, but it was on the same day that I ovulated...so not enough of a heads up had I not been DTD anyway. In that case it would have done me good to test at least twice a day.) But my issue isn't so much missing the surge as much as just weird looking test lines. At least weird(er) after I got used to the name brand ones. I usually do mine around 9-9:30ish. How early do you do your first one? I know some people do them in the morning but I didn't think it was supposed to be as good.

Edit: When do you ladies think I should be good to get reliable OPKs? I know the Clomid can cause +OPKs b/c it tricks me into making more LH. My Dr said start CD12, but since I occasionally ovulate as early as CD12, I wanted to start sooner. But too much sooner and I'll just pick up on LH from the Clomid. I guess it doesn't truly matter as long as we're BDing enough anyway, and I'll know from the temp shift when I've ovulated, but I'd just be curious to know.


----------



## Petzy

Barb is pretty much our resident expert on the OPK's Erin! I would take her advice.

I never tried the digital OPK's so I cant chime in there, but I too often tested 2 times a day with my OPK and sometimes 3 if I was unsure. If I hadn't tested 3 days early in December I would have not seen my surge came so early that month... so you never know. Good luck!!!!

Barb - My favourite drug addict! Put those feet up and have yourself a good cozy night hun :)

To answer your question - yes I will be with RE until end of First tri... they want me to have an OB recommendation in 2 weeks or they will give me one. Need to talk to my family doctor first. 

I don't know how many Ultrasounds I will get but I think every two weeks until 12 week scan... next one is Jan 28th. COME ON ALREADY! lol


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :)

Barbs so glad you are feeling ok! 8 could be a good number lets hope they are all top class and you have lots to choose from and freeze! Hope you get an early night.

Eyemom & everyone on the opk thing , thats really interesting as i have always used cheapies until lines get darkish then used the CB digi (with the smiley face) to confirm 0 when i'm not sure on the lines....All of this when on clomid as without it i don't o at all - interestingly i never had the LH show up - maybe i'm just a weirdo hahaha so i will do both again this cycle .....i must just love poas lol!!! Oh and i also test twice daily until lines are darkish and then 3x when its nearly positive :0

Thanks for all your well wishes Harrison is a poorly boy bless him - we are back to docs tomorrow as they said if he wasn't better they may need to admit him :( Really hoping he is a bit better in the morning poor thing its heartbreaking to see them poorly! 

Hi Nat & Sis hope you are both ok.

Catch up properly tomorrow ladies :) Nos Da x


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin I would wait a few days after stopping the Clomid as I would get a +++ CD8 after taking Femara Cd3-7 then it would fade and come back!!!
I only use the Cheapies I get the ones at Target I like best they are 20 for $15!! GL 

Barb so glad u are feeling best u can at the moment and how exciting to know exactly what those Buggers are doing every day!! :happydance:

AFM .... Feeling better but have had my PreAF headache all day I think :nope: think FF is off by 2 days guess we will see what The Am brings!!!

Nat how are u was your MRI today hope everything is Ok!!!

Becky hope Your Lil man feels better real soon DS1 was in and out of the Hospital during the winter until he turned 4 it's super hard on Him and Mommy I know .... Hope he turns it around real fast and feel better!!


----------



## eyemom

Really Target has cheapie OPKs!?!?? I just assumed they'd be more expensive so I hadn't even checked there.

Thanks, I wasn't going to do one tonight b/c I just stopped the clomid yesterday. Do you think I could do one tomorrow and trust the results?


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...sooo soo sorry I wasn't around much yesterday..didn't get home untill late afternoon...by the time I got some housework done and the dinner cooked I was shattered...ugh!...haha I slumped my ass down on the safe and then I woke up at 12:30 last night..eh?.....how did that happen? Lol
Now I'm up at stupid o clock- sipping on my breakfast tea yum yum...lol it's actually not that early right now but I have been away for 2hrs already...I hate stupid o clock.lol

Barbs...Yaye 8 eggs....:happydance: 
And how exciting/nervous you must be about the phone updates you will get everyday on their progress.:) 
Yes yes- you did yto every well on your recovery :thumbup:
I hope you are feeling well my love.:) 

Meggy :) how are you feeling today:) 
Sis...:hugs: I hope your headache is ok and away today.:) 

Becky :hugs: I'm soo sorry to hear about your poorly boy...I truley hope he made a speedy recovery over night.:) fx crossed for you hear down south :) 

Erin...I really cannot advice on the bc digits...never used them- they seem to confusing to me lol....but I will add I also test 2 daily on fertile days and 3 times when close...also would have missed my surge if I hadn't.
I don't test till mid morning and then I test again early (ish) evening and then when close about 1/2 hrs before bedtime.:thumbup: 
Good luck Hun I hope your opks go well....
I start mine today.:) (just to be on the safe side) 

Well ladies...afm...I am 9 dpo.:) 
Have my MRI and cd9. Bloods today...well actually got my MRI in about 2 hrs...ERMMMMMM nervousness dot com.:wako: 
We have a massive ice storm hee I hope the traffic isn't bad today I can't bare the thought if being stuck I. That- impatient lol

Well ladies...be back again sometime this afternoon.:thumbup: 

Barbs...thinking of you...good luck with that phone call today- hope you feel well.:)

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

I'll prob have to stick to evenings anyway bc there's no way I could do it at work. But I could prob do two in the evenings. Except I try not to drink much in the 2 hours before the opk, so to take two I don't know if I can go all night without fluid intake. I'll do my best with the opks but I'm not overly worried bc we're going to be DTD anyway. ;) I've used them maybe 25 cycles between now and trying for DD, so I feel like I am ok with them really (just the one cycle I would have missed had we not been DTD anyway). Just on a medicated cycle and the stakes are higher, I'm going to over-think everything. I have a issue with getting bogged down with the minutiae...it's not just opks, lol.


----------



## Petzy

Nat! Today is CD9 bloods and MRI day! Glad it is finally here on both accounts.. hope you get on well and let us know how you do! I assume you wont have results on either for a little while so check in with us when you get back!

Drive safe out there in the ice storm! xx


----------



## barbikins

Hello Nat! Yay, let us know how things go today.
I'm sure it'll be a while before you get the MRI results. 

Yes, I'm very nervous. Everything goes through my head & then the "gasp, what if none of them fertilized?!"...I hope that's not the case. Anyway I'm really anxious to get that phone call! I just want the best outcome. Fingers Crossed!
I'll let you guys know once I get that call!

I feel good today. I'm a bit bloated & tender to the touch but otherwise I feel fine!
And I'm glad I'm off those drugs, my head/stomach feels better for it. Mind you we'll see how the Progesterone goes. Second dose this morning!

xo


----------



## barbikins

Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
> Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL

:happydance: 5 EGGIES ...:happydance:
Praying praying praying hard for you barbs.:thumbup:
So glad you are feeling much better now too.:flower:
That bfp is just around the corner.:thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for Pups!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
> Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL

Wow I must have major emotional/hormonal problems right now because this post made me cry LOL. I am just so happy for you and excited about this for you.... 5 preggy pops!!! LOL Preggy pops are actually what they call the morning sickness candies that they sell for nausea lol (i got some at Babies R Us haha)

Transfer on Saturday? 2 days?!?!!? holy shit this is realllyyyyy coming along now!! xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....:) 

So tired right now.:) 

MRI went well but laying dead still for a whole hour was horrible...I went numb from the waist down and I had to have assistance to get back up again lol:haha:
In five minutes tho I was right as rain again.:thumbup: 

So then the bloods came ...(cd9 bloods) 
The nurse places the needle to draw the bloods and cocked it right up...my vane ACTUALLY collapsed....so she did the other arm instead.l,much better but she wasn't happy with my low blood pressure so kept me in the room for quite a while while she stopped the bleeding in my first arm and made sure I was "good to go"
We had a very good chat about fertility and she wished me all the luck and said "see ya on cd23 you sweet lil thing " lol
Such a nice nurse- I like her...:thumbup: 

So the wait begins...I have to back again on the 30th to review both lots of cycle bloods and see what the "plan of action is" and hopfully we are good candidates for our local clinic.:happydance: 
I also found a leaflet about fertility clinics locally so I will shortly research this in a mo.:) 
Gawsh I really could find nothing before so maybe I was looking in the right direction before.fx.:) 

Started my opks today...ABSOLUTLY nada on them lol....but I worry the radiation may affect egg quality ...(radiation from the MRI) 
Does anyone know of this as a concern at all? Can it be a detrimental affect on ttc?

Well ladies...hope you are all having a good day...I'm almost asleep here lol...my eyes are getting heavy.

Laterz.:) :hi: :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat! SO glad you had a good experience today when you got bloods done :) Excited to hear about your results on CD30!

I have had an MRI before and they SUCK! I hated being still too and the sounds that the machine made were brutal. I dont think that would have any bearing on eggs but I really dont know.

Sounds like you had a sweet nurse today! Sometimes that makes all the difference :)

xx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so does anybody know what a good progesterone level is in the twwthanks ladies :thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi Nat! SO glad you had a good experience today when you got bloods done :) Excited to hear about your results on CD30!
> 
> I have had an MRI before and they SUCK! I hated being still too and the sounds that the machine made were brutal. I dont think that would have any bearing on eggs but I really dont know.
> 
> Sounds like you had a sweet nurse today! Sometimes that makes all the difference :)
> 
> xx

Awe thanks meg :thumbup:
Lol not cd 30 tho...it's the jan 30th.:thumbup:
Seems a life time away..this is going to a loooong wait :haha:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ohh Jan 30th whoops! Well like I said we will wait it out together since my scan is the 28th :) like our own little 2ww lol

Sorry I dont know anything about progesterone other than I jam it up my vag twice a day!


----------



## Sis4Us

They want your P above 10 but ideally while TTC 10-15 best to b closer to 15 ;)

MRI is not radiation it's Magnectic waves and I know people who have gotten them while Prego I think it's actually safer than a X-ray on the whole TTC issue!!

GL hope u have stuff to Pass the time Nat and Meg and Barb!! :)


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ohh Jan 30th whoops! Well like I said we will wait it out together since my scan is the 28th :) like our own little 2ww lol
> 
> Sorry I dont know anything about progesterone other than I jam it up my vag twice a day!

Jamming :rofl: ....lol :haha: Love it...litterally rolling on the floor lol:haha:


Yes our own tww tee hee...we get eachother through :) :thumbup:
Natalie ...xxx


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> They want your P above 10 but ideally while TTC 10-15 best to b closer to 15 ;)
> 
> MRI is not radiation it's Magnectic waves and I know people who have gotten them while Prego I think it's actually safer than a X-ray on the whole TTC issue!!
> 
> GL hope u have stuff to Pass the time Nat and Meg and Barb!! :)

Ahhh thankyou shanta.:) (it's alright to call you that right? :) ) 

And re : the radiation/magnetic's....phew...***wipes brow *** lol ???so glad I am in the clear there then.:thumbup:

Ermmmm passing time....um...:shrug: what to do with myself :dohh:....oh oh oh...bd'ing Yaye :happydance:...:haha:...

You?....are you ok love?what you up to this weekend dear ? :flower:? 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Personally I have zero plans so far other than house work and napping! LOL oh its a glamorous life!

I suspect we will have plans either Fri or Sat but not yet.

DH and I are going for dinner tonight to Swiss Chalet - only Barb can appreciate how yummy it is as a fellow Canadian haha


----------



## natjenson

Oooh Swiss....does that include cheese dinners? :) 
Mmmmmmm cheeeeeeeeeeeese I could eat a block right now :) non nom.:) 

Have a great dinner tonight meg:) 
Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Oooh Swiss....does that include cheese dinners? :)
> Mmmmmmm cheeeeeeeeeeeese I could eat a block right now :) non nom.:)
> 
> Have a great dinner tonight meg:)
> Natalie xxx

Haha.. no, their famous meal is rotisserie chicken with this amazing gravy-like dip that is very low in cals actually! and they make the best fries. Now I am hungry lol. You can check them out if you are interested haha - https://www.swisschalet.com/ Delicious!

I love cheese though, I could sit and eat a block too lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
> Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL
> 
> Wow I must have major emotional/hormonal problems right now because this post made me cry LOL. I am just so happy for you and excited about this for you.... 5 preggy pops!!! LOL Preggy pops are actually what they call the morning sickness candies that they sell for nausea lol (i got some at Babies R Us haha)
> 
> Transfer on Saturday? 2 days?!?!!? holy shit this is realllyyyyy coming along now!! xoxoxoClick to expand...

Awwwww :) Well thank you, Meg! And thanks for all your loving support!
I can't wait for Saturday :) I just hope it's a sticky!!!
Yes - I bought those candies once. They didn't do much for me.
Are you having nausea or you just armed?! LOL


----------



## barbikins

Indeed! Swiss is awesome. We dont eat it much b/c DH finds it too salty LOL
The sauce is the BEST!

I am so excited girls & so incredibly nervous. Everything! I just wish it happens on the first go! OH please, Oh please!!!!

Anyway, as far as your MRI, wow - an hour? I did it but was like maybe 15 minutes? It's loud & weird but it wasn't so bad.
As for Progesterone, I went back to my blog to see what numbers I've had & here they are: 

_My progesterone is 35 on Ovulation day & then need to see a minimum of 30 to not administer Progesterone tablets so I&#8217;m doing good!_

That was for IUI. However I believe 10-15 is good! Your doctor will tell you from the results if it was good or not! If you don't spot & you have longer than 12 day LP I belive you're OK> You've never indicated anything that would make me concerned you don't have enough P. 

I"ve got not much on my plate this weekend either in terms of plans. I should do some light cleaning but if I do my IVF transfer Saturday I think I"m meant to take it easy. I"m ok with that :) Maybe read, keep knitting....really not much going on. And I'm OK with that :)

xo


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Indeed! Swiss is awesome. We dont eat it much b/c DH finds it too salty LOL
> The sauce is the BEST!
> 
> I am so excited girls & so incredibly nervous. Everything! I just wish it happens on the first go! OH please, Oh please!!!!
> 
> Anyway, as far as your MRI, wow - an hour? I did it but was like maybe 15 minutes? It's loud & weird but it wasn't so bad.
> As for Progesterone, I went back to my blog to see what numbers I've had & here they are:
> 
> _My progesterone is 35 on Ovulation day & then need to see a minimum of 30 to not administer Progesterone tablets so Im doing good!_
> 
> That was for IUI. However I believe 10-15 is good! Your doctor will tell you from the results if it was good or not! If you don't spot & you have longer than 12 day LP I belive you're OK> You've never indicated anything that would make me concerned you don't have enough P.
> 
> I"ve got not much on my plate this weekend either in terms of plans. I should do some light cleaning but if I do my IVF transfer Saturday I think I"m meant to take it easy. I"m ok with that :) Maybe read, keep knitting....really not much going on. And I'm OK with that :)
> 
> 
> xo

Brilliant barbs :thumbup: thankyou for sharing that.:) 
I'm not too concerned about my progesterone but as I am h a ing this test after ovulation ( cd23) I wanted to know the "normall range" when we discuss the results...I don't want him to bamboozle me lol...
He knows I know a lot but I got a feeling he will pull out "his" complicated words to "do one better" :haha:
I been reading up about "what's next" ....it got me in a kind of muddle and then I had all sorts of emotions about it all....scared excited nervous impatient...lol
I will have to cross that bridge if and when we get there.:thumbup:

I'm soo excited for you too love about Saturday.:happydance:....and when I read megs post about getting emotional I too felt that rollercoaster feeling of elatedness....kind of teary too...such a happy feeling to know you are on a great journey here.:thumbup:
So your 1dpt?....are you going to wait till 10 dp?....to test it out?....or sooner?....like the good ole times eh...looking forward to seeing your tests.:happydance: 

Ugh yeah the MRI...it was kind of scary...I didn't like being closed in...:haha: made my breathing almost funny - like almost hyperventilating lol...but I kept it cool...the horrid part was that when I put my gown on I was horrified when I looked at my legs.....:dohh:I didn't de fur them :haha: hahahahaha....I was soooo red with embarrassment.its wasn't that bad but with the cold weather I been wearing trousers so I didn't think to do it when I jumped in the shower this "stupid am" lol...luckily it was only 4/5 growth - still gross tho lol....
The nurse offered to show me hers (bc they were worse apparently) ...I was like naaaa your ok...you keep your self warm my love...her arms were a fright so imagine her legs bahahahahahahaha:rofl: 


Knitting and lots of rest with a book sounds good barbs...make sure you do get them feets up love.:thumbup:...lots of snuggles with Chloe sounds just the ticket.:) 

Thinking of you :flower:
Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Girls. My mind is still so muddled.
I was like 'gee...did I even tell them anything since my procedure other than the news of my eggos?!' and low & behold I did. Wow. HAH!

Anyway I made a post on my blog if you are interested in a more detailed version of yesterday!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!

The P numbers I just read differ if its a natural or medicated cycle.
You want to see over 10 but more close to 15. And I got this information too:

1. Progesterone > 30nmol/l &#8211; ovulation has occurred and the corpus luteum is producing sufficient progesterone to induce adequate secretory changes in the endometrium to assist implantation.
2. Progesterone 3-30 nmol/l &#8211; ovulation has occurred > 10 days ago or < 5 days ago, or if ovulation did occurr 5-10 days ago, the level is probably not adequate to sustain endometrial growth for satisfactory implantation. 
3. Progesterone >120 nmol/l &#8211; two or more follicles have been recruited
4. Progesterone < 3nmol/l &#8211; no ovulation in previous 14 days.


Yes, those chambers are weird & can make you claustrophobic. I believe I just closed my eyes. And the machine i was in had a mirror strategically placed so I could see my feet & out of the machine. That's a smart move! But I felt fine.
As for your legs - I can't tell you at some point during Monitoring I gave up & didn't bother to shave LOL. I didn't shave my legs for yesterday's ER except I did tidy things up 'down there' LOL.

My cycle will be that if I go in for ET on Saturday then Sunday I'll be 1dp3dt. One day post three day transfer. "Technically" you could say I'm 1dpo today since yesterday was my "ovulation" day. :D


----------



## Petzy

Barb - No nausea lol just armed haha. Hope I won't need em


----------



## eyemom

Whew this thread moves so quick, I always feel so behind. ;)

Barb, I'm so glad you got good news today! Yay, so exciting! So weird that you kind of have babies but they're not in you! (Yet!) So happy you feel (at this point, felt, since it's already late now) good today. Hope the progesterone treats you well. I'll make a point to check out your blog post soon. It's past my bed time. ;)

Natalie, glad the MRI went well. It does sound like a miserable experience. I've not had to do one for anything yet, but seems like most people have to do one at some point so I guess I have it to look forward to for someday.  Oh and don't worry about your winter coat, LOL. I'm sure it wasn't that bad. ;)

Meg I looked up Swiss Chalet and it looks awesome. I am sensitive to salty things though so IDK. ;) I ate Swiss cheese tonight though on my turkey sandwich. Which really has nothing to do with anything right. :haha:

Who was it who mentioned the Target OPKs? Must have been Shanta you're the only other in the US right? I can't BELIEVE I didn't know about that. I went through Target today for some other stuff but looked to see if they stocked the OPKs...and they DO! I'm stocked up for now, but I'm totally buying those next time (God forbid there's a next time though I'm halfway expecting a next time).

Otherwise, every-other-day BD began yesterday and shall continue until the +OPK and/or I just really feel that ov is imminent, at which time it will become every day.  I did do an OPK tonight, a little over 48 hours after I took my last Clomid pill, and it was absolutely negative. So at least I know it's not picking up LH from the meds. Looking for a positive sometime in the next 3 days hopefully.

I feel like I missed some important stuff, but I gotta call it a night. I don't know if it's this cycle or something unrelated but I have no energy lately.

<3 to you all


----------



## nimbec

Blimey ladies i'm away breifly and i've missed sooooooo much! :flower:

Barbs massive congrats on the 5 eeeek thats amazing news i'm soooooooooo excited for you and for transfer tomorrow eeeeeekk eeeeeekkk YAY!!! 

Nat i'm so sorry you had that awful ordeal in the MRI scanner yuk I havent had one as i have a pacemaker but i had a CT scan which is very simular but you are only in it for 20mins or so. Hopefully you will get good news on the results fx! Barbs has the info right on the progesterone levels hun but the 21 day test (23 in your case as you have longer cycles) is different to the test that checks to see if you have enough progesterone after ov to sustain pregnancy. Unfortunately i know waaaaay to much on this as i've had LOADS of both tests and now read my own results....the gp's given me permission haha. So the cd23 test is checking that you ovulated and at an amount that can sustain preggy. It needs to be over 30 as barb said. This then only proves you have o'd correctly you would then need a second progesterone test later in the cycle to determine that there is enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy as if there is a problem the progesterone level drops off. Hope this makes sense, i originally thought they where the same thing but then i was having 2 tests haha soooo confusing! Anyhow as Barb says hopefully they will come back as normal and i'd also be surprised if you had a LP problem with progesterone. I hope you get preggy this cycle and no longer have to worry hun!!!! 

Meg I'd concour the challet looks amazing !!!

hi eyemom & sis :flower: hope I haven't missed anything important!!!

As for me i've had a right nightmare at the docs today - had to move practise as we moved house and at the old practise they prescribed me the clomid again after looking through my notes and it clearly saying that I don't Ov without it so i had a script for 2 lots and repeat prescription for the other 4 (6 rounds in total) So i went for appt at new office today to ask for the next 2 lots as i'm at the end of my first lot - i told them i'd taken 2 lots and had none left as i thought we may have an issue and BOY we do. They told me they will not prescribe it without a letter from my fertility consultant...even though i'm half way through a course AND to top it off i would have to pay to see him privately as their i a 6 month wait!!! 

So i have got home - FUMING!!! and called the secretary from the consultant who was actually very helpful and remebered me :thumbup: a great start and has kindly said she will ask him to call me - give him the notes to read and go from there BUT she thinks he will have to see me as otherise he won't be able to legitimately prescribe me the drug. Oh and the best news of all - because i've moved he is now 1.45mins drive from me happydays! grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies just wanted to say a quick Hi been busy trying to get a water softner Installed and got New Mattresses Last Nite :happydance:
Poor guys been here for 2 days trying to find our Water Main :nope: he's lucky the Grass is 1/2 dead or he'd have to deal w this crazy Cajun ..... Poor guy!!! :haha:

Sleeping in this weekend and MON MLK Day in my new FLUFFY Bed ..... IT'S SO FLUFFY!!! ;)

Can't wait for a Update Barb how exciting!!!
:happydance:
Meg and Erin hope u are feeling well !!!
Becky how's your Lil man??? Hope better!!! Sorry about the Dr it's so frustrating to be in our shoes and they Act like its no Biggy :hugs:

Nat I've had a MRI Several times on my back I have Sway back and a slight lean!!
They really need to make that table a Lil comfy my back curves to much so laying Flat can hurt really bad I had to do my MRI twice last time cuz I was having spasms and started to fall asleep at the end cuz the buzzing was making me ILL :nope: 
Hope u get good news all the way around!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Everyone,

Just a quick one today! I am going in for ET tomorrow morning! YAH!
I got no updates on how the embryo are doing. The nurse said there was no update.
Bummer. But great news :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Everyone :) 

Sis yay on the mattress - hopefully it will be right in time for you to be comfy with your BFP :) how are you feeling? when do you plan to test? Sorry if i have missed where you have told us. 

Barbs YAY wishing you the best of best of best of luck for tomorrow EEEEEEEEKKKKKK This time tomorrow you will be PUPO :) 

Harrison is still really poorly - hoping we wont have to do a hospital visit over the weekend FX. The antibiotics are helping a bit i think and the inhalers make a slight difference - i can't wait for him to be well again! 

I've calmed down from earlier and managed to get them to prescribe - i used my i'ma nurse card and i used to work at the hospital that consultant is at so managed to spk to them and they just told the docs to get on with it hahaha so yay i've got more clomid - although i'd like to think i wont need to use it!!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## barbikins

I hope I will implant & be pregnant for nine months tho!! :)
I'm excited as all hell. And nervous too :(

I"m sorry Harrision is so poorly & wishing a speedy recovery! XO


----------



## nimbec

Oh Barbs i can't tell you how much i hope for that for you too!!! I'll be on tender hooks waiting to hear. 

Thanks hun i'm sure he will be fine its just going to be a time thing. 

So what time difference do we have - ie when tomorrow will you be having ET .....I'd like to be thinking of you....


----------



## Petzy

ACK ! BARB! ACK!!!!! That is all I can say... so cool!!! ACK!!! xoxo I will be thinking of you all day!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Barb hope that Lil one digs in real nice!!! Exciting!!

AFM Becky been testing BFN had some cramping this Am thinking AF will show this weekend :(


----------



## nimbec

Oh no sis i really hope the witch stays away! grrrrrrrrrrrr fx


----------



## Petzy

Becky - Poor Harrison, honestly I cant imagine what you are going through.. how awful. Is it an infection of some kind? That is just unfair :( I really wish him well and hope that he recovers very soon xx


----------



## Petzy

Shanta, FX for you that AF bitch stays away~!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies....:) 
So I'm a crap mate lol...been Mia for wayyyy too long here ok....sorry I havnt been around enogh to be as supportive as the rest of you lovelys.:flower: 
I havnt even updated my journal lol...oooops...
I have been run off my feet and I am soooo tired too....I swing from one to the other....tired and want to sleep ALLL the time(altho a chance would be a fine thing lol) or I am wide awke for nights and nights on end going crazy with insomnia.lol
Idk.

Anywayz......barbs.....I think we are 4/5 hrs apart right...so Becky around 2pm our time tmr our lovely barbs will be getting "up the duffins" 
MAJOUR fingers crossed here.,.like bone braking fingers crossed.i am crossing everything apart from my legs...coz I need them right now if ya know what I mean lol :winkwink: 

Shanta....oooh a nice new matteress...can't get any better than that can it...:) 
My momma always said...chose two things in life VERY Wisely....your shoes and your bed....bc if your not in one- your in the other.:)
I hope you enjoy your new matteress love.:) 
I hope your cold is gone now Hun:) 

Becky so sorry to hear Harrison is still poorly Hun...I hope them inhalers do the trick for him...Harry has alergy related asthma too so I know just how you feel about it...it's horrid not be ing able to help as much as you'd like too isn't it.:( 
I wish him all the best love and I'm sure as he has his lovely brilliant mommy with him he will bring back his smiles soon.:) 
Glad you got your chlomid too love...I would have been the same....kicking up a stink lol....but how dare they fu k it all up for you tho....nice move tho lol...re:nurse part lol:thumbup: 

Well ladies...I am super duper hungry here....I wish I could summons the kitchen to me as I am waisting away to a pathetic super noodle lol...

Sorry if I have forgotten anybody petals...I'm sure when I get something to scoff I will feel right as rain- was going to go for the healthy option as it is late here but I'm think fak it- I would eat anything right now lol- a scabby burger would even go down a treat lol ewwwww lol

Love to you all my fellow ttc titans :flower: 
Natalie xoxo


----------



## natjenson

Excuse my language here ladies....
I can't mo effing sleep here ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...***bangs head repeatedly till sense has been knocked in against wall!!!!!!***

This is just crazy...I am so tired lol...like a crazy person tired.lol
So very tempted to phone dial a bear and order a bottle of voddy and knock myself out bahahahaha...jk jk :) 

Anyways...now I have graced you all with my nonsense I shall try to close my eyes once more lol

Night night gals...
Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

One flew over the cuckoos nestM -THATS ME,.....lol....w.o.e....hahahahaha...this is worse that Japanese torture...I need my melenonin...

Ask me? How many sheep I have counted?....go on ask?...millions...-really...how many sheep do you have to actually count before you give up counting.lol...I think I may bp start counting how many negative ic's I have had instead lol.last least I won't run out of numbers lol....
Ok ok I am rambling...lol....see how crazy I am right now...faking nuts or what.lol
Oh well atleast I'm not mad at myself no more...

Ok ok I will sleep now..really I will.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, gonna try to type up a speedy reply though not as thorough as I would have liked! It's 10:30 pm here, I'm already exhausted, and we still have to DTD. ;)

barb ahhhhh I can't believe tomorrow is the day! Good luck! Praying for a sticky one.

Becky sorry you had the ordeal with the Dr's office but I'm happy you're getting it lined out! Hope your lil guy is feeling much better soon, poor thing.

Shanta woot woot that's exciting about the new mattress especially! :) Hope AF stays away though!!

Natalie hope you managed to get some sleep. <3

Sorry I feel like this isn't a very good reply.

No news on my end. OPKs still negative though I didn't really expect a positive yet. DTD anyway though. :)

Goodnight!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :flower:

Barbs today is the day EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!! so excited for you - i can't wait for your next post! 

Nat oh lovely i'm so sorry you couldn't sleep its TORTURE grrrrrrrrrrr so blooming frustrating - if you where not ttc i'd say take some nightnurse it will knock u out but i'm not sure if it would affect the whole ttc thing and we don't need anymore complications the witch is a tough bitch to see off at the best of times. I so hope u managed a little lie in...... Sorry to hear you lo suffers from allergy related asthma that must be hard :( Harrison has Bronchitis a nasty chest infection but my worry is that he swings from one to another poor lil boy. 

Eyemom ugh its horrid when your shattered and still have to DTD....seriously horrid i hope you managed to find some energy and get BDing ;) 

Thanks for all the well wishes for Harrison ladies!


----------



## natjenson

Hi laides....:) 

Haha...what on earth happened to me last night eh lol?...

Thankyou ladies for your well wishes.:) 

Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed what an exciting day it is.....barbs good luck huni.:flower: 
We are all thinking of you.:) 
Baby in your belly day woop woop.....pupo this afternoon :) 

Can't wait to hear from you...I can barley contain myself....I dont even care that I am EXHUSTED.....lol

Well ladies...cd11 here....about to do my mid morning opk....not expecting at all that it will be positive yet but I do expect to see some sort of progress at least.i hope so anyways lol....
Will let you know how that goes soon.:thumbup: 

Ahhhhhhhhh I could scream with excitment here ....I bet we all could.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye.:happydance: got progress on the opk this mid morning.:) 

Meg....how are you today?....

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hiya!

Nat sorry about your insomnia ! I hope you weren't up late playing words with friends !! I will play when I get home from grocery shopping in a little while.
DH and I fell asleep so early last night LOL at 930! Then we woke up at 330 and were up for an hour and then went back to sleep for a couple hours lol. Ah well 

I am feeling good Nat! Just fatigue and sore boobs still! Not a lick of morning sickness yet but I know I'm not out of the woods by any means. 

Exciting day for Barb! It's so great. I really hope it's a lucky first try for you Barb xoxo!! Ok girls I gotta head out and put some food in our fridge it is awful how little food we have haha. 

Becky thinking of you and little Harrison ! How is everyone else's little ones doing? Nat? Shanta? Erin? Xx


----------



## barbikins

Hello Girls! I'm Ba-ack!!!

I wrote a really nice post on my Blog so I hope you check it out for full details. I also have an ultrasound image on there!

https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post-new.php

Everything went well! The proceedure was very much like IUI. Painless & quick. Although my appointment was for 10:30 to which instructions were to arrive with a full bladder & my proceedure was at 11:30am! So I peed 'just a little' like 3 times in that hour. Brutal! There were some timing issues with some ladies getting their eggs retrieved. But that's fine! I did spend about an hour talking about how much I had to pee though LOL

All 5 Embryo survived so I'm very happy! I'm just sat on my couch & I'm planning to couch surf ALL day. Hubby took dog to the park so I'm going to start watching a movie :) He's been super sweet & not letting me carry anythign more than 5lbs even though the instructions say nothing more than 20lbs for the next two weeks. But that means, he's doing laundry :) Oh and he's cooking me up some Curry! YUM :) TEE HEE.
Anyway it was an amazing experience for us both! and we saw the image under a microscope of our embryo - that was like WOW!

My ass hurts - both cheeks - the Progesterone shots are brutal. I feel massive hard, swollen lumps under my skin & it is very painful. I'm running out of space on my ass to stab. Nurse today said this is normal & to massage it, use heat & if it's too bad I can take a break for a few days with suppositories. If I'm pregnant, I'm going to ask to switch to suppositories for the remaining Trimester because I can't deal with this!!! 

Nat, I'm sorry you're not sleeping well hun. Is some thing bothering you at all? 
Yay, you're almost at ovulation! Glad you guys are DTD lots! I loved your comment about what your hubby said about 'well that should get you knocked up'. My husband said a few comments like this too after sex LOL
I remember on our 3rd or so month trying he was like "yup, that was the one. that got you pregnant" yeah because you just 'know?!" lol

Meg, so happy you're still feeling well. You may never get nausea. Or maybe you'll have it a few times throughout your pregnancy. Or never! I hope never. I don't think I could get past not having it. I'm sensitive as it is to these drugs & I had horrible nausea with my last pregnancy. But I have a prescription at hand in case ;)

that's all folks! Thanks you ladies for all of your support. It means the world to me that ALL of you are so supportive, cheering me on & waiting for my next update!

Nimbec, I hope Harrison is doing better & he feels better soon!

Shanta, all the best this cycle. Fingers Crossed! Keep us posted. I'll be watching for your post if you got a BFP!

Erin, have you gotten a positive OPK? I may have missed a post. Good luck!

Talk to you ladies later. I finally get to be in the agonizing TWW after 3 months of rest. How lucky. Yes actually I am but you know what I mean ;)
I'll be buying tests on Monday & testing some where around Thursday or so.
EEEEP!

Love to all!
xo


----------



## eyemom

Barb ahhhh it's so good to see your post! That is such wonderful news. LOL about having to pee...oh man that is really soooo miserable. That's kinda how I felt when I had my u/s with DD (I only had one, the anatomy scan). I had to pee so bad I literally could not see straight. But it's all going to be worth it! It's exciting that you're back in the game! I guess it'll be a long 2 weeks but so hopeful for you.

I think you posted an admin link, but I found your post...wow! That's so amazing to see where they put the embryo in there. Wow!

I totally think you should let your DH spoil you a bit. ;) Glad he's taking good care of you. Yummmmm curry. :)

Sorry the progesterone is so rough, ouch I didn't know that would happen! 

AFM, no positive OPK yet. Hoping it'll be in the next couple of days. I've heard a few stories now of ladies ovulating later on Clomid??? So who knows.

Wishing you all the best, always. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Thank you!!!
Oh shoot. Sorry. Didn't check my link :(
Ya it's pretty fascinating. And yes the next two weeks will be SO slow!
I've had a few full bladder ultrasounds. All my IUI's and with my last pregnancy. But this one was bad lol

I hope this cycle is also successful for you. Fingers crossed. 
Just have to leave it up to Mother Nature now. 
I will try not to go crazy. Some how.


----------



## barbikins

The link I attached in my message didn't work well
Check it out in my signature'.


----------



## natjenson

Heya barbs....so so so glad it all went well very exciting tww coming up.:happydance: 

Well ladies cd11 here- I got my positive opk tonight....quite shocked really....earliest ever possy yet...happydance: 

Barbs...tww here we come,....woop woop.:) 
Peter is taking my ic's to work with him tmr and locking them in his locker lol....so I can't use them til 9dpo.
Sneaky me tho- I kept my opks with me tee hee....:) 
I will test with them instead...going to order some frers tonight and I won't be so inclined to waste a wee on that until I have something plausible on a opk/ ic first.:) 
So 9dpo I test ladies.....pleeeeeease help me stay sane lol ...
this cycle HAS to work....it our last chance to back out of the fertility tests and the physchic said this is the month I get preggo too....(but I take that with a lunch of salt btw) 
Oh well what ever the out come it is what it is.:) 
At least I have the ft as our back up and we still have "our plan" to get our struggles sorted finally :) 

Erin -Becky...how's your opks coming along...are they possy yet?....come on chlomid...do your stuff lol
How's Harrison today Becky? I hope he is ok.:) 

Meg...how's your dinner date with friends going? ...did you manage to eventually have some fun and good food?...I hope so :) 

Uh oh- an hour ago I was supposed to try and go to bed....lol...time has flown by whilst I been online...maybe I should have "I pad time" in the evenings so I don't find myself on it all hours of the evening lol...

Night night ladies....awe what an exciting day it has been :) 

Natalie xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sis4Us

Ya Barb Put a BFP in your Belly!!! :happydance:

Nat sorry about the Late nite but Yay for the +++++ OPK!!!

Erin GL w the OPKS!!!!

Becky GL W the Clomid and Hope LO feels better soon!!!

Meg rest up lady hope MS stays away!!!

AFM got a temp Dump this AM :nope: NO AF yet !!


----------



## eyemom

Jealous of your +OPK tonight Natalie! I almost always get my + on CD13-14, and today is CD13. But then this is my first medicated cycle so I have no idea what to expect. I took another one tonight and still quite negative. 

Good luck girl, time to get busy. ;) :hugs:

Shanta booo temp dip. Still above the cover line though, you're still in it! I had a temp dip the morning before I got my bfp with DD so ya never know. ;) Mine shot up the next day that's why I even bothered to test. So I'm keeping my FX. :)


----------



## barbikins

So apparently I can start testing in 5 days. It's the earliest I could see a positive. But I will likely have the trigger still. Anyway I'll start probably Thursday & see what happens!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Barb those triggers are Tricky I got a +++ 10DPT and got excited only to see it fade :cry:
Hope yours gets darker ;)

AFM.... As suspected AF showed in the nite :( on to FEB the month of my prediction :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Just a quicki to say i will pop in later and update. Mums been down to stay lives 4.5hrs away and we've ended up having a very difficult conversation which has left me really upset but i'll update later. Just got to sort Harrison out he's unfortunately still not well and very clingy bless him. Back to docs tomorrow :( 

Will read and update tonight just wanted to say i was thinking about you all xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Ok got my head sorted a bit now, i won't go into details but it was parent politics they are seperated and remarried both sides 18yrs ago and my mum hates the fact i now have a great relationship with my dad...i didn't upto about 8 yrs ago which i massively regret but she is struggling with this so it was a super hard conversation and lots of things where said :cry:

Seeing as i'm talking about me first (very rude i know) i'm ok rather strangly i tested with opk today to see if the clomid was still giving strong lines as you lots had mentioned it i thought i'd test the theory :0 and low and behold its still really quite a line - not pos but there so i'm guessing it should go totally light and then back pos again ...really interesting so i'm going to keep testing now anyway just incase ;) 

Shanta so sorry about the stupid witch grrrrrrrrrr fx feb is your lucky month!! Hope she is not too cruel to you. 

Barbs 5 days eeek and also ugh about potential false pos...did they say for sure how many days would def not be a false pos? I've just been reading your blog its fantastic you have such a way with words and i'm looking forward to the next instalment.

Nat YAY for pos opk and early too so didn't have to wait aaaaagesss! FX for you - i'm not crossing my legs tho as i need them haha :wacko: Are you managing to get anymore sleep? Its awful when you are tired.

eyemom i hope you get your pos opk soon, i have heard that clomid can delay ov a bit and on average you 0 7-10days after last tablet....hope this helps a bit. 


Right i'm shattered and hoping to have an early night and some BD although i can't see how the early night can happen as i have to feed harrison at 11pm ...then BD as i like to lay with legs up then stay in bed!! fx


----------



## Petzy

Barb- 5 days?! That's crazy awesome. Hopefully the hcg shot leaves your system soon. Will you go for bloods in 5 days? How does that work ? Xoxo

Becky - sorry about the issue with your parents. I know what that is like quite well and it's not fun at all. Also that is interesting re your OPK! Let us know if that possy shows hehe

Erin - good luck on that OPK! Lots of ladies hearing up hehe xx

Nat- you are so sneaky with those OPKs Haha Pete really has his hands full lol jk. Looking forward to 9dpo!! Xoxo

Sis - sorry about AF - fingers crossed prediction is right for you!

Afm, such a lazy day at home and loving it. Just had a little nap too lol. Tummy has been weird all day but not quite nausea. Queasy a bit. And sore. Blah. I have chili simmering which we will dive into shortly! Xx

Oh and dinner was awful it dragged it for hours with pre drinks and post drinks and I didn't get home until 1am and I was so tired And feeling like crap I was almost in tears ...

Oh!!! I almost forgot to tell you ladies about a very UNfunny story! At 5am this morning my cat brought a live mouse into my bedroom and dropped it ONTO ME!! So I'm half asleep and I feel it run up my chest and my neck and into my hair!! So i jump up screaming like a lunatic bouncing all over the bed and DH wakes up and is terrified as to why I am doing that and he almost didn't believe me until we saw the mouse under our nightstand .. And I have lovely mouse scratches on my chest and neck!! I could kill my cAt. We laughed about it all morning. But it was terrifying LOL. A horror movie !!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies so sorry this is going to be a selfish post but I'm a little concerned.

(Becky that's interesting that I should ov 7-10 days after, I had heard 5-7...though 7-10 sounds more like it??)

So up until now I've had no problem being on the Clomid whatsoever. I guess I'm not even 100% sure this is related but anyway.

Last night (either very late night or early morning), I woke up with a boring (and maybe a little like burning?) pain in my abdomen. I'm not sure if it was the pain that woke me up or if DH woke me up coming to bed too late after playing games. >_> Anyway, I was half asleep so I can't even be totally sure of what I was experiencing. I want to say the pain was mild, but I tend to underestimate pain when I'm half asleep. So maybe moderate. Seemed like location was near both ovaries but I can't be certain. It was enough that I felt mildly nauseated and it was hard to get back to sleep.

When I woke up this morning, I'd forgotten about it, and I felt something and thought yay I'm finally getting fertile mucus. Well I went to the bathroom and it was like copious mucus in terms of amount and consistency, but it was bright red blood. It has me a little concerned since I'm sure I haven't even ovulated yet.

Since then I've been feeling basically normal and just had some light spotting.

I sent a message to my obgyn but they won't be in the office to look until tomorrow. I hope it's nothing to be concerned about but it doesn't seem like a good thing. :( I was all excited about this cycle and now I am so discouraged.

I did do an OPK this morning and it is getting darker. Enough that it seems like it might turn positive tonight or tomorrow.

Sorry to type up such a selfish post. Hope you're all doing great and know I'm always cheering for you.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, I go for Beta on Feb 1st. I will start testing w ICs on Thursday. I just read in five days is the earliest I could see a positive. But I am sure on Thursday I will still have trigger in me. 
Ooo sorry you feel queasy. I know that feeling. Sour things help. Lemon juice, green apples. I are copious amounts of Apple when I was pregnant because it eases my slight queasiness. Apparently Lemon juice can do the same. 

Erin, I don't know what to advise. I look forward to hearing what your doctor says. 
Your starch pains could be related to something else. Like your digestive system?
The blood is not abnormal. Some woman bleed slightly with ovulation. But anyhow best to hear what your doc says. 
Fx


----------



## barbikins

Number thanks for your encouraging words!
You're so sweet! I'm sorry about your family politics. 
Families aren't always so easy. I don't have a good relationship with mine. I understand. :)
And I'm sorry Harrison is still not well. I hope he is on the mend soon xo

Well two weeks is best to wait for preggo test however I should know results sooner.
The trigger shot usually stays in me until 10dpo & earliest I've seen a positive is 11dpo. So that would be around end of next week? I'll keep you guys posted with photos!!!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Barb. If the pain was something with my digestive system, it's not like anything I've ever had before. But who knows??? I would have thought maybe ovulation bleeding (especially if I'm dropping multiple eggs), but since I haven't even ovulated yet....

Ugh. :(

I don't normally have any weird cycle issues, but last cycle I had a decent amount of spotting for one day (3 days after AF ended/3 days before ovulation), then spotted every single day of my luteal phase. I was hoping that was just one weird cycle. And now this. Ughghhhhhh.


----------



## eyemom

Got a super clear +OPK tonight. Curious if it's related to my issue last night/this morning. Guess DH and I will get busy and hope for the best.


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin have U had a scan to check Follies ??? The burning sensation I get when I have a Big Follie or a Cyst!!!
Cyst or Polyps can cause Mid cycle spotting hopefully it was just a good strong O working up!! :thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

I don't know, no scans. I've never knowingly had a cyst, but this really has me wondering.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.:) 

Erin...Yaye for your possy opk last night :) ....hope you caught that/them eggies :) 
I can't advise much on the pain/burning sensation altho I will say that you should ask your obgy for a scan like shanta says...if there IS a problem then they will find it and if there isn't a problem at least you know it was indeed o pains :thumbup:
Either way I hope all is well love :) 

OMG meg!....a mouse!.....I can't believe it actually did that to you- naughty pussy.lol...
Altho I hear cats bring you presents like that...lol.
I can just picture how that actually went-scary ass stuff there lol.
So sorry your night wasn't as good as you hoped it could have gone- and 1am? That is late for a knocked up ladie....I'm so sorry that your ended up close to tears with tiredness.:hugs: 

Barbs....Yaye...test day begins on Thursday :thumbup: 
Looking forward to your updates/test pics with that.:) 
How are you feeling since et?....
Good and well I hopes.:) 

Shanta...so sorry the witch got you.:hugs: ....are you opting for iui this cycle?...good luck Hun...I'm cheering you on here.:flower: 
This is the one! Your month! (Altho you'll find out in February) :happydance: 

I shall re name it preg -urary lol :) 

Yaye for PREGRUARY!......come on bfp's....one each please :) 

Becky ...so sorry to hear about your dialema with parents...if it helps to mention I to have this very issue...I get on GREAT with my dad my relationship with my mom is quite the unstable one.:thumbup: 
I hope you manage to sort things out with your mom love.:hugs: 
So how is your opks today?....hope you get your possy love.:) 

Ok ladies....afm........1dpo here :happydance: 
Got my temp rise this morning too.:) 
Yesterday I had a lovely morning/afternoon with Harry...we watched lots of movies and lazed about on the sofa....really enjoyed it,...but Peter gate crashed the party with his STINKING BAD MOOD when he came home from work.:( not nice....
We rowed a little so I went to bed by 8pm lastnight and woke up at 9:30am this morning...oh boy I must of needed that....I suppose going to bed crying myself to sleep helped :( 
This morning is a little awkward...:( 

Tmr pete gets his S/A home kit to do....so it's a big ole rush to the fertility clinic/hospital tmr afternoon.i hope that goes well.:) 

Really gutted we didn't get to bd last night :( ....but we will just have to go with what it is for now.:) 

I really hope I haven't forgotten anyone here my head is all a little fuzzy today.:( .....I have this sore throat and it's been weeks now:( 
Need to get this checked out.

Back later ladies...hope you are all well today:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Barb- 5 days?! That's crazy awesome. Hopefully the hcg shot leaves your system soon. Will you go for bloods in 5 days? How does that work ? Xoxo
> 
> Becky - sorry about the issue with your parents. I know what that is like quite well and it's not fun at all. Also that is interesting re your OPK! Let us know if that possy shows hehe
> 
> Erin - good luck on that OPK! Lots of ladies hearing up hehe xx
> 
> Nat- you are so sneaky with those OPKs Haha Pete really has his hands full lol jk. Looking forward to 9dpo!! Xoxo
> 
> Sis - sorry about AF - fingers crossed prediction is right for you!
> 
> Afm, such a lazy day at home and loving it. Just had a little nap too lol. Tummy has been weird all day but not quite nausea. Queasy a bit. And sore. Blah. I have chili simmering which we will dive into shortly! Xx
> 
> Oh and dinner was awful it dragged it for hours with pre drinks and post drinks and I didn't get home until 1am and I was so tired And feeling like crap I was almost in tears ...
> 
> Oh!!! I almost forgot to tell you ladies about a very UNfunny story! At 5am this morning my cat brought a live mouse into my bedroom and dropped it ONTO ME!! So I'm half asleep and I feel it run up my chest and my neck and into my hair!! So i jump up screaming like a lunatic bouncing all over the bed and DH wakes up and is terrified as to why I am doing that and he almost didn't believe me until we saw the mouse under our nightstand .. And I have lovely mouse scratches on my chest and neck!! I could kill my cAt. We laughed about it all morning. But it was terrifying LOL. A horror movie !!

Meg I missed the last half of your post!
Omg re: your cat! I would be terrified!!! What an asshole lol
Is your cat an outdoor cat or this mouse was caught indoors?

As for your night out, I'm sorry it was so horrible. We're you most upset because of how late the night went? I would say next time just speak up & tell DH you have to get home. You can't do the late nights right now. Or else you simply won't go out. I remember how exhausted I would get so I understand. Plus really, you're not having fun sober. Let's be real.


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies :) 

Meg sorry you re feeling yukky - i suffered terribly and found that ginger biscuits and ginger ale - the non alcoholic stuff not ginger beer ;) helped lots. Its a great sign!! Not long till the next scan now :) OMG a mouse i would have died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Barbs gosh so exciting the countdown is on, i really hope you are taking things easy i so pray that embryo is digging in deep!! 

Erin sorry about your bleeding, it does sound like to me it was strong ov bleeding or a cyst, sometimes clomid can irritate your insides a little as it is forcing a strong ovulation ...i was told that i may bleed i think (can't promise as was so long ago but it rings a bell!) Great that you got your pos eeek ladies you are all so close together! I'd def ask for a scan hun next cycle just to check its not a cyst - if it is they can give u some meds to help keep it in check or worst case remove it which is quite simple. 

Nat great news on your temp rise - i'd say you BD at the right time as once the temp rise has happened its ususally too late anyway! So hopefully those sammy sperms are charging full pelt after your egg hehe. I'm so sorry DH was in a mood and you are upset these bloody men can be a nightmare :hugs::hugs: They also have no understanding of how delicate we feel at certin points of the month grrrrrrr 

Thanks for your kind words ladies on family politics i'm ok today, mum and i have always had a great relationship i hope this doesn't spoil things as i'm not prepared to budge on it haha :0 Well after me saying about the darkish opk yesterday todays is totally stark white so hopefully now it will build up again and get darker! We BD last night just to get started as i really don't know when i will 0.....told oh there was no chance of getting preggy i was just feeling cheeky - he didn't believe me lol i had to show him my chart lol lol lol I'm trying to keep him sweet so when the time comes he can't complain too much hehehe. Hope i don't have to wait too long for my 0. I'm wondering if i will get the same as i have the last 2 months...a positive opk CD14 but no temprise then 2 days of pos opk's much later on followed by ov.....makes timing BD hard as I have to assume the first one is actual 0 just incase...... Harrison is much better today so i'm hoping we have turned a corner :) 

Hi Sis hope you are ok.

Sorry if i've missed anything i'm a bit like a zombie today as not had much sleep at all for the last week! x


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb. I did tell DH but unfortunately he didn't listen. I told him three times no stopping for a drink after and when we get to their house he puts me on the spot with "what do ya say Meg?" Hmmm I did have daggers at that moment. Afterwards I said DH I told you I was not feeling well and need to go home and he's like well it's not as if you were throwing up?? I said never again!! lol and I mean it ....

Off to get ready for work. I am dreading it right now with this fatigue and whatever else is to come lol xx time for some Cheerios 

And my cat is an indoor cat. Think she got it in the basement. Sigh. Terrorist cat !


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hey Barb. I did tell DH but unfortunately he didn't listen. I told him three times no stopping for a drink after and when we get to their house he puts me on the spot with "what do ya say Meg?" Hmmm I did have daggers at that moment. Afterwards I said DH I told you I was not feeling well and need to go home and he's like well it's not as if you were throwing up?? I said never again!! lol and I mean it ....
> 
> Off to get ready for work. I am dreading it right now with this fatigue and whatever else is to come lol xx time for some Cheerios
> 
> And my cat is an indoor cat. Think she got it in the basement. Sigh. Terrorist cat !

Lol hee hee :rofl: terrorist cat!.....:rofl: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ohhh oh ....happy blueberry week meggy :). :happydance: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

What?! DH needs a right punch in the head! LOL
Because you weren't barfing that made it OK?! UGH
He' owes you BIG!!!

How are you feeling today btw!? YEs, happy Blue Berry! lol


----------



## nimbec

I'd second that Barbs!!!! hehe and yes HAPPY BLUEBERRY week can't wait to see you as a watermellon - bump pics will be necessary with each fruit then i think? ;)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ohhh oh ....happy blueberry week meggy :). :happydance:
> 
> Natalie xxx

Omg hehe I didnt notice at all what the heck you guys were talking about and then I clicked in! Thanks girls :) A blueberry! Been upgraded hehe....

Just as I was typing that i feel good so far today I felt a wave of crampy/queasy lol.. its hard to explain - its not really nausea but its a bit crampy and queasy - sort of like the feeling when AF is coming on... anywhoo a bit of that at the moment but hopefully it passes :) I have my preggo sour candies with me at work now haha - may need to stock up soon. 

1 week and one day till next scan. Nervous. Oh well i will distract myself with all your testing!!


----------



## eyemom

I agree with Barbs too! I'm thinking he owes you a foot massage and a day out, maybe a mani/pedi or something. ;)

I was doing the OPKs pretty frequently, got my first positive last night (it was for sure negative yesterday morning), and I already have a higher temp this morning. Not as reliable b/c I was up in the middle of the night briefly, then I temped after 4 solid hours of sleep. Usually this doesn't throw my temps off so much so I'm wondering if I could have ovulated already...? Less than 12 hours after my LH surge?


----------



## barbikins

The mind is strong, Meg. You could convince yourself you're queasy. I've done it many times LOL

Acutally I'm having these weird pangs right now. Crampy. Although Doc said this can happen. Although I'm also bloated. So I'm not sure what's causing it. 

Erin, if you went back to sleep & slept I think is ti 2 hours strait, you're OK? Smth like this.


----------



## eyemom

Barb hope it's all fine and it's just doing that because something good is happening in there!

I've heard 5 hours is best, but minimum 3 hours. So it's not ideal but shouldn't be too bad? So probably a real temp spike. So weird! I kinda makes me hope that the weird thing that happened was related to O, but I'm still not convinced since at that time I had for sure not had my LH surge yet.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all ....i've become a bit of a gurue for temping with broken sleep as Harrison is still up SEVERAL times in the night grrrr I have found that as long as you have 2hrs its ok - stable enough to spot ov however i've had to use a bbt ajuster calculater at times as i've not been asleep at the right times - it seems to have worked the last 2-3 cycles however this cycle my temps are all over the place which is a real pain as i'm not going to know if i get the 2 surges when i ovulated lol typical :) 

Great that u got your spike and you bd'd before it lots so at least you don't have to wait aaaaaages to be in the dreaded 2ww. Hope to join you all there soon! 

meg sorry u are having 'waves' of nausea uuuugh but hey its all worth it! 

Barbs sorry you are feeling off too - hopefully a good thing! If you are very bloated do you think its worth a phone call to the clinic? I know when i was ready to start they where very concerened about OHSS although i believe this happens before transfer...i'm sure you are waaaaaayyyy more informed than me though so feel free to tell me to shut up! haha

As for me i'm having a relaxing night with hubby so i will wish you all a good evening and speak tomorrow xx


----------



## eyemom

Meg hope you're feeling alright. That queasy feeling is as bad as it got for me with DD. Hopefully that's the worst of it. Not that it's pleasant but at least you feel pregnant, ya know? 

Thanks Becky. Yeah honestly I wouldn't think anything of using a temp after 4 hours of sleep as I've done it several times (not recent) when DD was younger. I was just more inclined to question it because I was NOT expecting my temp to spike until tomorrow morning. The timeline leading up to O has just been totally weird. I think we'll still DTD tonight just in case.

If I end up having to do a few more rounds of Clomid (which I expect I will), I for sure won't be waiting on a +OPK to get busy! Glad we covered our bases this time. At least I think we BD enough, but if I ovulated earlier on CD14, we just DTD on CD12 and later on CD14. I know that's enough but I still kinda wish we'd BD on CD13 as well.

Have a great night. :flower:

Oh and I got reply back from my Dr office. I messaged the nurse a couple of times with my original question then answering her follow-up questions:


> Dr. _____ reviewed your message. He said that he thought it sounded like you ovulated. If your pain continues he would recommend and ultrasound to make sure a cyst did not develop.
> Please let me know if you have any additional questions,

To which I replied: 


> I hope it was just ovulation! Thanks for getting back to me. Does he think then that the cramping and bleeding were from ovulating? Is it likely that would have happened before I detected my LH surge? I had 2 negative OPKs the night before the cramping/bleeding, then another negative OPK the morning after the cramping/bleeding, then the +OPK that evening after.


----------



## Petzy

Becky have a great night with DH.... you deserve it! xo


----------



## Petzy

Erin thats great you got a reply from the Dr. Office! Was that on email or what?


----------



## barbikins

Erin, that's good news if they believe you ovulated. I wonder if Clomid screws things up with your OPKs. Maybe do some reading or ask the nurse if it would alter the results?
Fingers Crossed it was Ovulation!

Becky, have a great night with your man :)
And I should be in the clear of OHSS. I have digestive issues so I get bloated. Plus a bit maybe from the cycle but there's no real pain or major discomforts. My bloating is on/off. Also I do believe it's usually around ER that it would have been evident. Naw, I'm not worried about that :)

ARGH Can it be Feb 1st, already? Thanks.


----------



## eyemom

There's a thing we can log into to view all our appointments, lab results, etc. And there's an area where I can send any of my providers a message (similar to email but just within this site we log into). So then we were able to message back and forth on that. I get an automated email whenever there are any updates on my account, so then I know to log in and view my messages.


----------



## Petzy

eyemom said:


> There's a thing we can log into to view all our appointments, lab results, etc. And there's an area where I can send any of my providers a message (similar to email but just within this site we log into). So then we were able to message back and forth on that. I get an automated email whenever there are any updates on my account, so then I know to log in and view my messages.

Wow that is freaking awesome!! I wish I had that haha... And I thought we had it good!


----------



## eyemom

Haha it is nice! Sometimes I can see my lab results within just a couple of hours. ;)

I got a reply from the nurse. She said:

"Hi Erin~
Yes, he did feel it was from ovulation. From here we would wait to see what happens at the end of your cycle and to see if you have a period. Please continue to keep track of your symptoms and let us know."

So...if I continue to cramp and I get a period, then I'm looking at an u/s before I do my next round. But for now we'll just hope that everything continues to be ok and I get a BFP. :)

Maybe I just released Super-Egg(s)!!?? :haha:

I guess we just wait and see.

I feel ever so slightly crampy, just when I'm sitting still. It's not enough to notice when I'm moving about or not thinking about it. The really mild stuff I would have halfway expected...?

I'm already having fake symptoms too. Did I post this already in this thread? I already have sensitive nipples.


----------



## Petzy

All my fingers and toes are crossed for you Erin! Xx let the symptom spotting begin lol !


----------



## eyemom

Hahaha I don't think my sanity can bear it, lol. Besides isn't it pointless until implantation time anyway. :wacko:


----------



## eyemom

When do you ladies (when you don't have a trigger or something to be concerned about) usually start testing? My prior BFPs were on 12 dpo. But lately I can never wait that long.


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> When do you ladies (when you don't have a trigger or something to be concerned about) usually start testing? My prior BFPs were on 12 dpo. But lately I can never wait that long.

Haha well you are in good company then bc we are terrible at waiting too.lol....
Well actually I take that back lol...we make a pact instead...our 11dpo pact.

So do you want to make a pact?.....barbs...you don't HAVE to join us if you don't want I understand the need/want to get back into the game with testing out your trigger,:hugs:....
So yeah...pact then Erin? My plan was to begin testing at 9dpo this time tho...
What do you thinks?

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Hahaha I wonder if I could stick to it.....


----------



## natjenson

Meg barbs...I forgot to say earlier...thankyou for the "heads up" on the opk versus ic's....that was some intresting info:) :thumbup: 
I'm glad you pionted it out else I would have got confused and most likely heartbroken if it went possy and it was just LH lol...
:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Hahaha I wonder if I could stick to it.....

You can do it Hun...ill do it with you...
Don't mean to be a Polly pisser but it's pointless testing before 10 dpo...very VERY rare do women get a bfp before then love...so we would be just winding ourselfs up.:flower:
And ambiguous results are not what we are looking for either lol

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello All just wanted to Update U !!!!!

Today's I got my Base Line scan all is good so I start my Femara Tom IUI @2/1!!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Hells no! Lol
I wanna test, test, test!!! :D


----------



## eyemom

Oh I can wait til 10 dpo I think. I can usually hold off that long anyway. :thumbup:

Shanta woo hoo!


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Oh I can wait til 10 dpo I think. I can usually hold off that long anyway. :thumbup:
> 
> Shanta woo hoo!

Yaye :happydance:...ok I'm with ya girl.:) :thumbup:
We can do this ok.:) 

Let the dreaded tww begin...oh fak.lol

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

lol ladies you do make me giggle hehe i'm terrible at waiting but managed it last month so i intend to wait this time too - so when i eventually ovulate i'll join you BUT hopefully you will all have BFP's by then! :) Had a really interesting result with opk's today thought you guys may be interested. I had some faulty CB digital smiley face sticks last month - 3 bloody lots so they sent me a load of new ones including there new dual one which apparently monitors your high as well as peak fertility days - the reviews for the product are not good so i thought i'd use it alongside the cheapies and also the normal smiley face one (near o - i save these for confirmation ;0 ) So my ic this morning was stark white as i'd predict at this CD for me but the 'posh' CB said high fertility ....say what??? it said neg yesterday but thats clearly wrong as my ic is stark white and i know my cycles!! so its true they are crap - people have been complaining about just this so i think i'm going to write to them - what do you think? to be honest there is no point in me using them as i'm happy with my normal routine :) Anyway thought you may be interested!

Shanta yay for IUI not long now :) 

Erin how you feeling? has your temp stayed up today? 

Nat hehehe i love the saying polly pisser you actually made me laugh out loud! But very true i didn't get my possy before until 11/13dpo (FF couldn't make up its mind on ov) The trouble is the 'need' we feel to poas even knowing it will be BFN - its almost like we like to torture ourselves lol Crazy times of ttc! 

Barbs you go girl test test test you most definately deserve too! Can't wait to see the results :) 

I'm in work today boooooo so better get on with some phonecalls. Its DH's business and i do 2 days sales for him. So better get my selling hat on!! 

We are off on honeymoon Mon-Wed next week so got to sell twice as much today - wish me luck.....

Hope you all have a great day! x


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> lol ladies you do make me giggle hehe i'm terrible at waiting but managed it last month so i intend to wait this time too - so when i eventually ovulate i'll join you BUT hopefully you will all have BFP's by then! :) Had a really interesting result with opk's today thought you guys may be interested. I had some faulty CB digital smiley face sticks last month - 3 bloody lots so they sent me a load of new ones including there new dual one which apparently monitors your high as well as peak fertility days - the reviews for the product are not good so i thought i'd use it alongside the cheapies and also the normal smiley face one (near o - i save these for confirmation ;0 ) So my ic this morning was stark white as i'd predict at this CD for me but the 'posh' CB said high fertility ....say what??? it said neg yesterday but thats clearly wrong as my ic is stark white and i know my cycles!! so its true they are crap - people have been complaining about just this so i think i'm going to write to them - what do you think? to be honest there is no point in me using them as i'm happy with my normal routine :) Anyway thought you may be interested!
> 
> Shanta yay for IUI not long now :)
> 
> Erin how you feeling? has your temp stayed up today?
> 
> Nat hehehe i love the saying polly pisser you actually made me laugh out loud! But very true i didn't get my possy before until 11/13dpo (FF couldn't make up its mind on ov) The trouble is the 'need' we feel to poas even knowing it will be BFN - its almost like we like to torture ourselves lol Crazy times of ttc!
> 
> Barbs you go girl test test test you most definately deserve too! Can't wait to see the results :)
> 
> I'm in work today boooooo so better get on with some phonecalls. Its DH's business and i do 2 days sales for him. So better get my selling hat on!!
> 
> We are off on honeymoon Mon-Wed next week so got to sell twice as much today - wish me luck.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great day! x

That's awful about the tests Becky....very naughty indeed.
Glad you know the deal with them...if it were me I would be pulling my hair out lol

Good luck with the double sales today hun.:) 

So where are you going for your honeymoon next week? How exciting :happydance:

Do you plan to have any bloods to confirm o this cycle?

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Becky that's so frustrating about the OPKs! Maybe that's why my friend's RE was so against the CB digi OPKs! I could see it if the smiley face was saying you were getting close or something, but that's just wrong! Messing with the minds of women everywhere! lol

Sometimes I just have to do a hpt even though I think it is too soon b/c at least I look at it being negative and I can get it out of my head for a little bit. Like I can be like oh look I took a test and it says negative, so now I can go about my day and actually think about other things. It brings me back to reality maybe??

Good luck to you Becky! And yayyyyy honeymoon!

Good morning everyone else (it's morning here anyway!) ;) ;)

AFM, temp is still up. I'd say I for sure ovulated. Ahhhh it's for real the TWW. Often my TWW doesn't feel so long b/c I often have a slow rise temp shift so I'm not too quick to assume I've ovulated until I get my cross hairs. But this time I'm pretty sure and I'm only 2 dpo (I think). So it's going to be a long one. If we're testing on 10 dpo I think that will be Jan 29, a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Petzy

Ohhh Becky honeymoon! Where are you headed??

Happy Tuesday ladies! xx


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies....I need to vent here.....
Grrrrrrr
PETER!........
I am sooo mad right now....and upset :cry: 

Ok so since las pt week he has been finding all the excuses under the sun to avoid this S/A ... Ok so I get that a man isn't quite as "into this " as much as us ladies are but it's just a faking 5min job for crikes sake!......ahhhhhhh I want to scream I really do!

Ok so now he is "ugh it's all about me here is it!"
No Peter it's not!......and I get your nervous but with out your s/a we cannot move forward with anymore testing...fak!
I have tried to be kind and understanding but commmme on!......
He is now...making all the excuses in the world to avoid it tmr now too...so the earliest this can happen(if it does) is now Thursday...jeeees...

He does not care about what I have already been through what I am about endure!....how I feel....he has been sooooo faking mean to me the past few days I can't bare it anymore,
So this morning I told him
"Ok-it's all off!" 
No more testing ok.....now he is calling me a selfish bitch.
Wtf!....me?
Hang on mate!....what planet do you see yourself living on here?
A kick in the dick is coming right up here!....

I'm mad...I'm upset ....I'm emotional right now.:( 
So sorry ladies...don't mean to be a pissy pants.:( 

Thankyou for listening tho....
Advice truley welcome.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Nat :hugs:!!!!!

I've never had a issue W DH getting it done he was use to it since he has a Varicocle and had a Vasectomy and a Reversal!!! He's done it a few times :haha:

I would just calmly explain to him that it's just the 1 time and it's just to rule him out that he has nothing to worry about I'm sure his count is good but It does take both sides to make a LO!!!
Tell him that the dr is worried about the MC that he wants to make sure there are no abnormalities that may have caused it or something!!!

Can he do it at home and bring it in or does it have to be done at the office??? Maybe he needs a Bribe ;)

:hugs: hope he gets his head outta his A$$!!!


----------



## nimbec

Oh Nat i'm so so so sorry he is being a total douche bag grrrrrrrrr men can be such faking idiots at times!!!!!!! I had a simular issue trying to get jon to do it - i like you was fuming as he was delaying all the time and i just couldn't understand it but in the end i flew at him...like you did this morning and we then had a calm chat ....it turns out he was worried that his sperm would be the problem and it was a mans pride thing that he didn't want to know how many million or if they where fast or slow - so i just told him that all would be fine and its more than likley me and that no matter what i'd still love him . It took him a few hours but he came around in the end after the matcho avoidance techniques had all been used up!!! 

I'm so sorry you are upset and understandibly too i'm sending you a HUGE HUGE HUGE hug!!!!!!! Hopefully he will get his head out of his arse and get it done - try telling him that if its not done by the end of the week it throws everything out for all of your tests as they won't proceed and that means another month of delays....also try telling him that more often than not it is the women with problems and its highly likley that he is fine - butter him up any way possible!! If all else fails you could try getting a meeting with the clinic and getting them to explain and maybe do it there and then?? xxxxxxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I am sorry.. you know I struggled with this with DH when we were starting the testing phase with our RE... he was very resistant and as you know, he never did end up going for the SA (we got pg but then M/C and then just went naturally...) but It was a big point of contention because I felt I had taken on 90% of this burden and he couldn't do one little thing that he does all week long by himself! (LOL).. so I understand completely. I tried so hard to be patient and not push it too much and let him take his time but I think he would have never done it....

I hope that Pete comes around, it is not about who's at 'fault' for TTC issues, its about finding a solution and even if it ended up being a sperm issue there is a lot that can be done to help that, so if he wants another child its information that he should want to have... I know its so much easier said than done. The problem is that fighting/arguing about it never makes it easier and actually seems to only make it worse so I found it hard to find a middle ground where there was peace...

I really wish he had not resorted to name calling at you.. that is just not nice and makes this ordeal much harder. You need to be partners in this journey and that makes you drift further apart.... DH did confess to me once that he was worried about the results of his SA if he did go, it could very likely be that Pete is scared and doesn't want to let you down, and he is acting out from insecurities. Try your best to have a good heart to heart and see if he will open up to you.

I am sorry I could not give better advise as I struggled with this too and never found a solution. my DH is amazing in 99% of ways so its hard for me to complain, but this was a tough subject for him..


----------



## barbikins

Yay Becky, share where you're going on your HM!!! :)

Hey Meg, how you feeling today? Is your tummy still queasy?

Well I am 3 days post transfer...& so that's 6dpo.
I had some mild cramps this AM but I"m also a bit constipated. I don't know why?! And I took a mild laxative last night so I think that's why I had some cramps. 
Nothing new to share .....*crickets*....

Hey Nat,
I am So sorry that Pete is being difficult. If he's 'in' this, he should do his part. It's not the most awesome thing to have to do but it's a very small sacrifice. Does any man believe we like to be probed by strangers with a hard, plastic wand & cause us discomfort for an ultrasound IN our vagina's? No. But, we do it. Just as if there were any other health concern, we investigate.
Perhaps you can offer to assist him so he doesn't feel like HE Is the one doing it? 
Just word of caution, there can be NO saliva in the sample LOL
I tried to help DH but it wasn't working. He kicked me out of the washroom LOL
I am just sorry & I'm here for support & and ear. I don't know how you can resolve this with Pete. Sounds to me like he's just not willing to cooperate. 40% of Infertility Causes are due to the man. And just because you had a baby once, doesn't mean it'll be easy again & he's got rock start sperm. Not at all. I mean what if he's the cause of it & you're jumping through hoops thinking its you? That's not really fair, now is it? You have every right to say that you're going to hault the investigation because he's not cooperating & evidently not invested enough to even do 1 thing.
BTW, did he do bloods because that's another thing he has to contribute to. Or is he just not even willing to do that?

Hang in there, love.
xo


----------



## Petzy

Oh Barb I didnt know you were 6DPO thats very cool! Just around the corner hehe wowzerssssss just like the old thread name!

My tum is ok thanks for asking...whenever I eat I have this heavy fullness feeling thats a bit uncomfortable. But honestly nothing is worse than nausea so I hate to bitch about anything. Yesterday and today the boobs are less sore which of course freaks me out but I know they come and go so I will just force myself to chill out....


----------



## eyemom

Natalie :hugs:

I'm so sorry, that's so upsetting. I mean I've yet to know of a man who gets excited about an SA, but name calling is just no bueno. I mean all the things us women have to go through, and all the man has to do is just squirt in a cup!

I'm afraid I have no advice. My Peter was definitely apprehensive. When I saw my obgyn and he ordered the SA, we agreed to wait and see how that cycle turned out as I was already in my TWW. Then when it came down to it, he was NOT happy about it, but he did it because he knew he had to for us to start making any progress. I think it helped because he knew he'd gotten me pg twice, the last time it happened quick, so he had some confidence even though that's still not a 100% guarantee.

Ok wait, I do have some advice. Act like you really want to give him a hand job. Get him really worked up so he won't even see when...LIKE A NINJA!!! You grab that specimen container, catch his stuff, throw on your jetpack and arrive at the lab in a matter of seconds. He'll never know what hit him. :thumbup:

Just careful when you kick him because in the nuts might be counterproductive. ;)

:hugs: :hugs:

Sorry I'm really no help but I'm a listening ear. <3

Hope he comes around and has the good sense to apologize for being mean. <3


----------



## Petzy

LOL that is good advice Erin!~ I wish I had a sperm jet pack!! haha...


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey I need one of those where can I get it!!! :haha:


----------



## barbikins

LOL I think we're all on the same page, Nat. We are on your side that he's being a penis-head!!!!
I hope you can resolve it. I really do. 
It's difficult. He has to come to his own decision to do it & I'm not sure other than talking to him about it & making sense of it all to him & telling him you'll help him so he doesn't feel too weird.
Does he even have a real reason? I mean really, it's not a big deal.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I'm glad your tummy is feeling OK
well you know, being pregnant is hard work & your body goes through so much.
Hang in there! You'll have lots o symptoms that come & go, change & evolve lol


----------



## natjenson

Ladies :flower: <3 

You are all amaizing...thankyou sooo much for your support and advise.

Thankfully we have come to a agreeance now....so tmr morning IT IS ONNNNN, :) 

:rofl: ninja jet pack...that is AWSOME...lol....I have to get me one of these....I plan to hid the pot (out of view) and help him along...then like you say Erin- whip it out like a worrior ...lol

Think I may get up very quietly tmr like 5am...have half hour to myself...grab a shower and put my besties on(ole faithfull nickers lol) and jump back into bed and supprise him...I figure if he is half asleep that should help :) lol
Jeees he got ME nervous now lol

Anyways...again....like I said THANKYOU. Soooo mch.:) :flower:Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Haha thats a great plan Nat :)


----------



## eyemom

natjenson said:


> whip it out like a worrior

I literally LOLed. 

Good luck dear <3


----------



## barbikins

LOL awesome glad you sorted it out!
Once he's done he'll realize it really wasn't THAT bad!
xooxoxoxox


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

So Nat did you pin him down and wip it out like a ninja warrior?! Joking aside i really hope he did it for you :) Also i hope you are feeling better after the arguement its never nice - esp as ttc is at the centre of it....such a difficult time with emotions.

Well I had a huge shock yesterday having explained to you all about my mother she was avoiding my calls so i eventually pinned her down last night and OMG i was not prepared for what followed.....she basically started shouting at me saying i had really upset her and that i was cruel, heartless etc i was like whoooooooeeeerrrr i thought we'd had a civilised conversation on saturday and talked about how we felt....left on good terms with a plan for going forward??? well apparently that wasn't the case and she went on about how i spoke to her in a derogatory way just like my father used to and she was not going to accept it - now ladies i really don't spk nasty to her and as i said to her please feel free to tell me off but leave the negative comments about my dad out of it! she went beswerk saying that she is still really upset and dosen't like that i remind her of my father - my response 'with all due respect mum - thats not my problem' cue phone hung up on me!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So i got a phone call this morning saying she needed a 'break' how dare she!! so i said thats your decision i still love you the same as i always have done and don't want that but its your decision...she moaned at me again saying how upset she was, how unreasonable i was, how awful i was to bring up (how dare she i was a good child by comparrison to many) so i again let her talk and appologised for upsetting her. As SOON as i said right now i just have to say i'm extreemly upset by how you have treated me last night and this morning....guess what she said this clearly isn't going to work we need a break - say what!! so i didn't say but felt ...I listened to you for 20mins and you don't care how I feel???? anyway she then wanted to be friends as if nothing had happened.....I'm so unbelieveably hurt ladies she is so selfish and loves to play the victim wow is me but really all this shit happened 15-18 yrs ago and is in the past she just needs to sort her faking head out and leave me alone - i will not compromise my relationship with my father so she will have to bloody well get on with it! So not sure where this goes next.....she normly calls 4x per day (drives me batty) at the minute i just don't want to speak to her but also don't want any more agro.....ugh its so unfair i wish she would just see she is being a crazy woman and understand she has upset me and is being unreasonable but this will never happen. I guess the best i can do is forgive her but never forget! 

so sorry ladies i had to get that out! After sticking up for our relationship too. How wrong could i be?!

Still neg opk today thankfully as we didnt bd yesterday or day before so today it is!! last thing i feel like but on a good note DH darn't say no for fear of upsetting me futher hahahahahaha

How is everyone else....quiet here today! 

Barbs any new symptoms? have u started testing the trigger out? 
Erin how are you feeling? any clomid side effects?
Shanta how are you holding up? 

hope you all have a good day!!!I'm ment to be working but my head is screwed!!! ARGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH :growlmad::growlmad::cry:


----------



## eyemom

Oh Becky I'm so sorry. I hope with some time she can see how she's been foolish and things can be mended. But you're right, forgive but never forget. That's the healthiest way to go forward at this point. <3

And really how dare you have any similarities with the man who supplied half your DNA????

Many :hugs: :hugs: for you.

I'm feeling fine. Since that epic ovulation, lol. Cramps have faded to practically nothing. SUPER sensitive nipples. Got my cross hairs. Now I have to wait another week before Nat will let me test. ;) (I would wait til 10 dpo anyway.)

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Becky I'm so sorry :hugs: I too went to hunt down my Mom Fri as I haven't seen her since Xmas!!! She's dealing w the stuff my Sis has made so I guess that's her way!! I truly hope things work out between U too!! :hugs:

On day 2 of Femara suppose to go to the dentist but Im waiting to know if it's Ok to go while taking the meds :shrug:


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, did you take DH to the spermologist? :) LOL
It's not really that but I dont what else to call it LOL
I hope he cooperated!

Becky, I"m really sorry about your mom. That's really unfair of her.
I hope you guys patch things up soon. Maybe a bit of a break is not a bad idea. Get a breather & you'll reconnect. Families can be difficult. I know it all too well myself!

Erin, did you guys agree to 9 or 10dpo before testing???

AFM, I am 4 days post transfer. That equates to 7dpo.
I don't believe I have any symptoms to speak of. 
Yesterday, I got a waive of nausea in the car on the ride home that was the sort of nausea I got when I was pregnant. It's not like normal nausea. So, that was weird. But it's too early to get any sort of pregnancy symptoms. So I chalk it up to nothing. And I did get some cramping on/off & some spiky sensations in my uterus 'area'. Hopefully that means I've implanted?! :) I pump myself with Progesterone & Estrogen daily so normal pregnancy things, I sorta already have. My boobs are fuller & heavy because of the drugs. So, I don't think I can symptom spot!
Normally I've seen a bfp at 11dpo. So I guess maybe in four days I'll have an answer?!
My trigger is almost out of my system. The 20miu is showing near nothing & the 10miu is still a faint line. Couple more days & it will be gone!
I must say I am really anxiously wishing away the days so I can find out if this IVF worked. And I'm so nervous!


----------



## eyemom

I don't know, I'm telling myself 10 for now though. Then maybe if I cave on 9 dpo you all won't be too hard on me. ;) Really though I always try to hold off until 10 dpo unless there's something that really makes me want to test sooner.

Barb, yeah I guess it's impossible to symptoms spot with the meds, but really hopeful for you!


----------



## barbikins

most test do not come back positive before 10dpo so it makes sense.
It's just hard not to because you never know. You could be one of those lucky ones who gets a bfp early :)
well when I had my chemical pregnancy in March of last year, I got a true indication of a bfp at 11dpo but the night before at 10dpo I already had an indication b/c I was testing out my trigger shot & my test was slightly darker that night at 9pm than my fmu!


----------



## barbikins

Nat, Meg - where are you gals?
*crickets*


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies I'm here :) :hi: 
Becky I am so so sorry about your row with your mom...
Big hugs love :hugs: 
My mom and I have the same kind of relationship....she constantly reminds me how much I remind her of my father...they broke up when I was 15 months old :( 
I have a great relationship with my dad (since 19yrs old-when I found him) but my mom hates this.
She is always cracking on about my weight and my relationships and everything I do is wrong....moms eh.lol
I hope you manage to find some ground with her....I get that maybe it would be a good idea to have a day or two bp brake away from each other but that creates a line that's hard to get back over when yu start talking again...with my mom...I'm just yeahhhh - ok mom...love you mom lol
But I will make my own desistions and do it my way.and If I dpo go wrong then isn't that what life is al about?- learning by our mistakes.?
Eith way I hope your mom is a ale to drop her grudge and see you for the amazing strong woman that she raised instead of putting you down for it.:) 

Barbs....your tests are soo exciting...:) ....and that some intresting signs you have going there too.:) :happydance: 
I am on the edge of my seat here for you,,,got everything crossed- including my legs lol....
Good luck huni.:) 

Erin...Yaye we got our cover line same day too :) woop woop....you know?....I am bad at testing...I ALWAYS cave...don't I meg ? lol hopefully your strength can get me threw that this time...lol....
I am already dyeing to test...I can't because I have no tests(apart from opks) but I keep telling myself...what's the pint this early on in the game...I won't see nothing yet...lol

Shanta....glad everything is coming along well for the up iui.:happydance: 
Are you triggering too?....will you be testing it out? You use the opks right?
Good luck love :) 

Meggy...:flower: ....how's your tummy today?i hope much better...are the preggo pops helping?
I hope so .:) 

Well ladies...I'm 3dpo today...
And guess what!....he STILL hasn't took his s/a in!!!!.....grrrrrlol....
He WILL be doing it tmr tho as he has work the next day and there will no time left to do it after that!....
I may trick him lol....wake up and get the job done and then grab the pot...and then say "see-that wasn't as bad as you thought was it- you silly sausage lol"
Idk.lol

Anyways...hope you are all well and ok...it's miserable cold and rainy here today...just had hunters chicken and bacon for dinner.yummy but I'm not all that keen on it.


Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Just googled Hunters Chicken & Bacon. So it's tomato sauce covered chicken & baked in the oven?

So when you planning to start testing, Nat? Or are you in on the pact?????!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Just googled Hunters Chicken & Bacon. So it's tomato sauce covered chicken & baked in the oven?
> 
> So when you planning to start testing, Nat? Or are you in on the pact?????!

Hehe in the pact!...I'm trying to anyway lol...:dohh:

Yes yes hunters chicken and bacon in a tomato and BBQ sauce...not really my kind of meal but Peter and Harry loved it:) 
I think next time I will pull out my frozen bowl of stew as my back up...
Nom nom.:) 

Are you testing once or twice a day...do you do the 9pm one too?

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hrm, doesn't sound like smth I'd eat myself either. I dont hate BBQ sauce but it's not my fave at all.

Nope, just testing once a day for now. FMU only. I've learned it really DOES have the most HCG in it. IT's not just a myth! LOL
But maybe once I am closer to 11dpo, I could be tempted to testing twice a day?! :)


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hrm, doesn't sound like smth I'd eat myself either. I dont hate BBQ sauce but it's not my fave at all.
> 
> Nope, just testing once a day for now. FMU only. I've learned it really DOES have the most HCG in it. IT's not just a myth! LOL
> But maybe once I am closer to 11dpo, I could be tempted to testing twice a day?! :)

Good plan barbs :thumbup:....so your 11dpo on Monday right? Have I added that up right? Haha my mind is shot today...lol

Yeah re BBQ sauce....I'm not a huge fan either but I LOVE IT on a pizza...barbecue chicken sizzler...OMG...how yum...with cheesy bites...:dohh: (Natalie stop it!) lol...

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

LOL you like your food, lady! :)
I wish I could have cheese - mmmm

And yes, Monday will be 11dpo :)
Time's really standing still this week. It's incredible.
And I'm reading too much shit on line. I really need to stop.
I have to snap out of it!!! 
This weekend's going to go by slow I recon. We already have so much planned though so maybe not?


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies thank you so much for all your kind words and support!!! My laptop has died and I can't find charger so I'll have to catch up in the morning :( on phone hanging out of window to get enough reception to send lol!! Hope everyone is ok speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I've had a Headache ALL day I'm sure it's the Meds :nope: yes I will be triggering this time Nat go for a scan on Tue 1/28 will trigger accordingly!!

I prob won't test out the trigger Ive fooled myself b4 and it was heart breaking will Prob just wait until 11dpo and test!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls

Dont know whats wrong with me today.. I am willing to admit it may be a major hormone swing but I feel like I could bawl at any minute. I am very overwhelmed at work with so many changes and my boss putting crazy stuff on me...

But ultimately I am just scared that there is no bean anymore. I dont have any reason to say this really, but I still have such minimal symptoms.. No MS whatsoever... boob soreness comes and goes but havent had it for a couple days....had some really sharp stabbing pains on right side last night for about 15 min but they stopped. No spotting or anything. Cant help it, I am just so freaked out. I am just super bloated that is it right now. I am not even obsessing over it, I just feel like its all just wrong and bad. Maybe I am just having a bad day... I hope so. I feel like the smallest thing will set me off today. Sorry for such a bummer post I try to be positive all the time but once in a while it comes up.


----------



## eyemom

Oh Meg :hugs: Since you're worried do you think they'd move your scan up? Hope everything is fine and you're just lucky to not have symptoms too bad. There's a girl in another thread I'm in who had a big drop in symptoms at 8 weeks. She went in for her scan and everything is measuring perfectly and they saw the heartbeat. Her Dr thinks maybe she just got used to the hormones quickly. So have hope. I'm praying everything is okay. 

Sorry you're generally feeling down. You have a lot going on. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Erin.. I don't know that I want to call them to move it up... I don't know if lack of symptoms is enough reason for them... not sure what they would say. I will try to stick it out and just woman-up but its hard. I know they come and go for some people... but I just wish I had something a bit more substantial.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Meg i'm so sorry you are feeling down, if it helps in anyway i was exactly the same worried sick not many symptoms but i had an 8 week scan that put my mind at rest for oooooh about 20 seconds!! I have to say i worried all the way through 8 weeks then 12 week scan then gosh hope everything is ok at 20weeks etc etc so its totally normal and more than expected after what you have been through. Sending you a MASSIVE hug!!!!!! On a funny note - i learnt the hard way about complaining of no symptoms - i had hyperemisis Gravidarum right from 10 - 25 weeks hospitalised twice lol that will teach me to complain lol!!! I so hope all is ok and your just having an off day....5 days until the next scan i think? It will be here before you know it - although i know you and barbs would both like to wish the next week away!! Infact i think we all would :) 

Erin how are you getting on?

Shanta so sorry about the headache - i had one last time when i was on clomid yuk i really hope it goes quickly for you. Have you always been on femera? Is there a reason you use this over the clomid? Just curious to know hope you don't think i;m being cheeky ! 

Nat 

Thanks for your understanding and explanation of your situation - gosh families can be difficult!!! How are you feeling today? Did you get DH to do the deed? i'm so frustrated for you grrrrrr men!!! they don't exactly have to do much in this process and most of the time they are hassling for it haha! 

Barbs one day closer :) gosh i'm so excited for you and nervous too - it has to be your time it just HAS to be :flower:

As for me well dtd last night just incase I ov early but sticks are still pale - those digies are still saying high fertility ....such a cruel thing for ladies that don't understand how it works they would be having sex for the whole 3 weeks at this rate according to those buggars! I still intend to use my old CB digi not the new ones with dual hormone stuff just the plain old smily face or blank circle to confirm ov and then i intend to write to them (once i've had blood test confirming 0) and tell them how inaccurate their new dual hormone tests are. 

Just realised i didn't answer your questions about the honeymoon! We are away monday - wednesday next week. We are going to Bath Spa staying in the Macdonald Bath hotel & spa its LUSH we have been there before and it truly is 5 star and a bit more. So we plan to relax and have a look around the town. Also i'm hoping it may tie in with 0 so we can have lots of naughty time :winkwink:


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Meg i'm so sorry you are feeling down, if it helps in anyway i was exactly the same worried sick not many symptoms but i had an 8 week scan that put my mind at rest for oooooh about 20 seconds!! I have to say i worried all the way through 8 weeks then 12 week scan then gosh hope everything is ok at 20weeks etc etc so its totally normal and more than expected after what you have been through. Sending you a MASSIVE hug!!!!!! On a funny note - i learnt the hard way about complaining of no symptoms - i had hyperemisis Gravidarum right from 10 - 25 weeks hospitalised twice lol that will teach me to complain lol!!! I so hope all is ok and your just having an off day....5 days until the next scan i think? It will be here before you know it - although i know you and barbs would both like to wish the next week away!! Infact i think we all would :)
> 
> Just realised i didn't answer your questions about the honeymoon! We are away monday - wednesday next week. We are going to Bath Spa staying in the Macdonald Bath hotel & spa its LUSH we have been there before and it truly is 5 star and a bit more. So we plan to relax and have a look around the town. Also i'm hoping it may tie in with 0 so we can have lots of naughty time :winkwink:

Thanks Becky... I feel a bit better having seen so many posts about the same thing.. lack of first tri symptoms. I just have to suck it up and wait until Tuesday hopefully :) And no, i dont want to be very ill of course ! I am sorry you went through all that, that is just awful. 

Your honeymoon sounds amazing.... What a great trip :) And hey if it lines up with O thats even better! haha xo:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Meg hope u get some peace of Mind real soon :hugs: I didn't even realize I was PG w either of my boys until I realized ummmm when was my last period!! :haha:

Hope all is well and maybe u need a good cry and to move On I feel like crying cuz of the meds and I hate being that way maybe we should both watch a Sad movie have a good cry and Woman Up!!

Becky my Dr likes Femara cuz Clomid causes issues W the lining he offered to do Clomid this cycle but then I would have to take another med to thicken my lining I hate meds so No thanks !!!
Still have a Headache Boo guess my body isn't use to the meds anymore!!


----------



## nimbec

Meg hope you didn't take my post the wrong way i was in no way saying you shouldn't complain!!!!!!!! I just thought it was funny looking back that i was the same and then wam bam it hit me so i really hope you don't get it. :) xx

Thats interesting about the lining - i must keep an eye on that! and Noooo i agree the less meds you can is def the way forward! :) How many days do you take the femara for ?


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Meg hope you didn't take my post the wrong way i was in no way saying you shouldn't complain!!!!!!!! I just thought it was funny looking back that i was the same and then wam bam it hit me so i really hope you don't get it. :) xx

Oh, no not at all! I know you werent saying that :) I totally know what you meant... I would look back and say the same thing. That is why I hesitate to say I WANT morning sickness LOL, only a little teensy wave here and there would be a nice touch LOL. It never ends does it! :wacko:


----------



## barbikins

Oh Meg - you & me both having a sucky day. Check your email when you have a chance.

Your fears are completely warranted & its OK. And if you feel you need to cry, then cry. Maybe wait to get home but it's OK. You have all these emotions building up to the ultrasound & you're worried. That's normal.
BTW, once you see a heart beat your chances of a Miscarriage drops to 7%!!!
Your symptoms coming & going is OK. Have you had a complete loss of symptoms for a few days? Or it's just not consistent all day long?
You're still very early in your pregnancys. Also, some woman don't feel much. One of my friends said she felt the same as when she wasn't pregnant. My SD's mom didn't have symptoms of pregnancy & didn't know until she was like almost 2.5 months pregnant. NOT everyone has these 'classic' preggo symptoms. xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg - you & me both having a sucky day. Check your email when you have a chance.
> 
> Your fears are completely warranted & its OK. And if you feel you need to cry, then cry. Maybe wait to get home but it's OK. You have all these emotions building up to the ultrasound & you're worried. That's normal.
> BTW, once you see a heart beat your chances of a Miscarriage drops to 7%!!!
> Your symptoms coming & going is OK. Have you had a complete loss of symptoms for a few days? Or it's just not consistent all day long?
> You're still very early in your pregnancys. Also, some woman don't feel much. One of my friends said she felt the same as when she wasn't pregnant. My SD's mom didn't have symptoms of pregnancy & didn't know until she was like almost 2.5 months pregnant. NOT everyone has these 'classic' preggo symptoms. xo

Thanks barb - I did check and I responded :) 

I know... I need to be a big girl.. its just so hard when the fear is strong and the symptoms are minimal. Its helpful that there are other women with similar experiences for sure and I am trying to focus on that... I started a thread on first tri that a lot of women have replied to.

I am going to do my best to hang on until Tuesday.

I am really sorry your day sucks too and I am thinking of you! xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls,

So here is my trigger shot from today.
I miscalculated. I will be 11dpo on Sunday, I thought it was Monday? 
Anyway I don't know LOL. So hopefully I'll have an answer Sunday if I'm preggo with my eggo!
 



Attached Files:







photo 4.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sis4Us

Becky I take it Cd3-7 just like Clomid!! Just wish this headache would go away I'm already getting twinges around my right ovary !!! ;)


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: Meg it's impossible not to worry. Hope you're hanging in there ok.

Barb yay 3 more days! I hope to see great news soon. :)

Hi Becky! I'm going ok, barely any symptoms ever since I dropped those trucks (not eggs, trucks) :haha: Sore/sensitive nipples, but otherwise nothing else going on.

A bit of a boring time for me. Early on in TWW, too soon to symptom spot. Next week feels like forever away.


----------



## Petzy

Barb I love that you are posting test pics again - so excited!


----------



## Petzy

I started a thread on First Trimester called "The Minimal Symptom First Tri Thread" and when i came back to check it had three pages of posts..... looks like I am not alone. :) made me feel much better xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all :) 

Barbs yay 1 day less to wait!! loving that you are posting tests again too :) :) 

Meg i'm so pleased that you have found some people that are feeling the same as you its such a scary time especially when you have been through what you have. HUGS 

eyemom lol about the trucks brilliant annology!! great that you seem to be symptom free! 

Sis Ah thanks for the low down on the femera always interesting to know - so sorry you are still feeling ill - blooming drugs hey not plesent at all but all in a good cause. 

Well DH and I are staying over at friends tomorrow which makes BDing quite hard or impossible really as harrison will be with us too and a very small house so we where planning to do tonight CD13 and then miss tomorrow but we had a talk and have decided to not do this evening and have a quicki tomorrow before e leave to go to our friends .....hmmmm now this relys on harrison playing in his cot for ooooooh 5 minutes lol no seriously tho its will be a quicki of all quicki's or a no go if he starts crying .....wish us luck! OPK slightly darker but nowhere near O darkness. 

hope you all have a good evening, i'm off to bed :) xx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies...:) 

Sorry I wasn't about yesterday...:flower: 

How are we all feeling today.?...good I hopes.:) 

It's THE WEEKEND :happydance:

I feel fresh as a daisy today....but I kind did a very gross thing last night lol....I totally attacked my fridge. :blush: lol

5dpo here.:) ...this tww is boring...like PROPPER yawnathon.lol

Becky...bathe?...your only 1.5 hrs away from me :thumbup: .....it's incredible there- I really hope you and dh have a great time love.

Well me petals in bloom...have a fantasimo day...back on again later ok.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat!

Happy Friday everyone.... It is going to be a zombie day for me today unfortunately.. woke up from 330am-5am and I feel so tired right now at work! On the plus side when I woke up I was starving beyond belief and my boobs hurt! So i felt a little better lol... wishing everyone a great day xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all, 

Nat hiya hope your ok and recovered from the fridge attack hehe. the tww is so boring isn't it amazing how time can drag?! We are off to Bath umm just past bristol i think i'm still a fair way from you? am I? my geography is terrible!! 

Meg i'm so pleased you woke up with a few symptoms :) yay!!!! Hope you have a good day...

Barbs, erin,shanta - hiya! 

I'm just popping in as i won't be online later as we are staying over at some friends. I don't know if we will manage to BD before we leave ....i really hope so. However opk still fairly pale...wonder if i'm going to 0 really late again in the cycle...odd as clomid should have brought it forward...now i'm worrying the clomid hasn't worked as i've also had nowhere near the same effects as last time i took it - hmmmm Also that stupid digi thing has now done nearly 7 days in a row of high fertility eeeerrrr no you useless piece of **** thank god for the cheapies and the fact i know my cycle DH & I would be burnt out if we where BD everyday uptil now still to see no ov. 

Hope you lovely ladies have a good evening and i will speak to you all tomorrow!! eeeek Barbs its so very nearly sunday!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey everybody!!! WHOOO FRIDAY! YAY!!!
Yep, Sunday will be 11dpo so I believe I should know by then.
It's possible it's still a bit early but I'm sure I'll know. 
I"m so nervous. I'm nervous if all I get are bfn's. That's all I've been used to for such a long time!

My trigger is almost out of my system however taking its sweet ass time.


----------



## barbikins

OK here's today's test sequence:
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 10









photo 2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay GL Barbs!!!! :happydance:

It's frustrating how the trigger drops fast at first then it creeps out the last few days :nope: hope it gets darker REAL Fast!!!! ;)

GL Becky hope O comes soon!!

Meg hope u are feeling better today!!! :hugs:

Erin Nat hope the TWW flies by!!

AFM CD6 one more day of meds thank goodness


----------



## barbikins

i know, right? all these super light lines make no sense.
Plus it seems like I've got the slowest metabolism. for most woman it's gone by now. BAH!

So, yes I hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> i know, right? all these super light lines make no sense.
> Plus it seems like I've got the slowest metabolism. for most woman it's gone by now. BAH!
> 
> So, yes I hope it gets darker!!!

I've never wanted something so bad for someone else!! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

thanks hunnie xo
gmail is wonky :(
i was mentioning i have this sense like, I'm not pregnant.
I can't shake it :( 
UGH why cant it be like Monday? LOL


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, hope your weekends are off to a good start.

Hi Natalie. It's ok to attack your fridge once in a while right? My TWW has been excruciatingly boring too! I want it to be next week already!

Meg, hope you survived zombie day okay. Glad you're feeling more pregnant today though! ;)

Becky, HI! Hope you managed to sneak in a quickie. ;) Hopefully all the timing will work out just right.

Hi Shanta, hmm, the TWW is not flying by right now. I think it's going in slow motion. ;) Hope the meds treat you kindly.

Barb, is it crazy and too optimistic to hope that the test line isn't totally disappearing b/c a baby is starting to make some more hcg?? I don't even know if that is possible at this point. But just wondered if a TINY bit of trigger plus a TINY bit of new hcg could = super faint line. Sorry you're feeling not pregnant. :( I certainly hope you are. <3 <3

AFM, nothing to report. Everything basically the same. I guess in the next few days it'll at least be late enough in the cycle to symptom spot, but I don't trust my body to not play tricks on me (being my first medicated cycle).


----------



## barbikins

Erin I'm with you on the super slow TWW. It's been crawling by so crazy slow for me. Hours feel like days lol

Well in history it takes the trigger lots of time to exit my system. 
Some times 10 days and some times longer. 
I have preggo symptoms already from Progesterone so unless I start barfing or smth. I dunno lol. But I have the next three days I'm which I should have an answer. Probably not by tomorrow but Sunday or Monday. 
I'm very nervous I'm not preggers. I just have this feeling. I really have lowwww expectations of my abilities to be pregnant.


----------



## barbikins

its so quite here! ok maybe i can get discussions going lol

I took a test today & it's darker than yesterday but only the 10miu tests.
I'm so nervous. I took three in a row lol.
And a FRER. I am 10dpo, 12 days post trigger. You ladies don't think I can still have trigger now do ya? It's be pretty strong if it were.
Am trying to post a photo but this website sucks today.

Check out on my blog! https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> its so quite here! ok maybe i can get discussions going lol
> 
> I took a test today & it's darker than yesterday but only the 10miu tests.
> I'm so nervous. I took three in a row lol.
> And a FRER. I am 10dpo, 12 days post trigger. You ladies don't think I can still have trigger now do ya? It's be pretty strong if it were.
> Am trying to post a photo but this website sucks today.
> 
> Check out on my blog! https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Top of the afternoon ladies ) ....&#55357;&#56477;

6dpo here ...sooo bored with this part of the cycle already ...

How is everyone today....what's going down??? Lol

Hope all is well...Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

So excited for the frer tomorrow barb! Ahhhhhhhh xoxoxo


----------



## Sis4Us

:happydance: hope that line gets darker Barb !!!!! ;)

How exciting!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks!!!!
I hope it's not just crappy tests. 
FX


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies i'm hooooommmmeeee! 

Barbs eeek that is definately darker.....i'm so so so exciting and nervous for tomorrows test - i'l be stalking big time!!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok? Well we didn't manage to BD yesterday before or at our friends house grrrrrrr but i took an opk last night and it was still very pale so i wasn't toooooo insistant then tonight wham bam almost pos on cheapie will def be pos overnight or in the morning so got to get busy tonight. Typically oh had to go and rescue a friend that has broken down 1.20mins away from the house so he's going to be shattered when he gets home :( arrrrggggghhhhhhhh lol lol 

anyhow barbs i'm sooooooo excited i know i've said it before but nobody deserves it more than you i'm so hopeful for you!!!!

hope everyone else is ok?

xxxx


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies i'm hooooommmmeeee!
> 
> Barbs eeek that is definately darker.....i'm so so so exciting and nervous for tomorrows test - i'l be stalking big time!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? Well we didn't manage to BD yesterday before or at our friends house grrrrrrr but i took an opk last night and it was still very pale so i wasn't toooooo insistant then tonight wham bam almost pos on cheapie will def be pos overnight or in the morning so got to get busy tonight. Typically oh had to go and rescue a friend that has broken down 1.20mins away from the house so he's going to be shattered when he gets home :( arrrrggggghhhhhhhh lol lol
> 
> anyhow barbs i'm sooooooo excited i know i've said it before but nobody deserves it more than you i'm so hopeful for you!!!!
> 
> hope everyone else is ok?
> 
> xxxx

:happydance: yay for almost possy becks....get busy!...hehe...:thumbup:

Catch that eggy(s) ...wooooo hoo.:wohoo:

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Barb I hope this is the start of your BFP!

Becky good luck!

Shanta, Meg, hope you're doing alright.

Nat I'm right there with you ahhhh this TWW is taking forever!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Erin & Becky!!!
I took another test this evening & it was lighter. So I am not sure what to make of that. I have FRER for tomorrow morning. 
I am nervous it will be a bfn :(


----------



## nimbec

Oh barbs I completely understand your fear it's totally normal and completely just to feel the way you do. I really hope tho that it was just your urine was diluted!! Hoping and praying you get that bfp this morning!!! I'm waiting on tender hooks. We will be here to support you what ever the outcome xx 

Well my pos opk was confirmed this morning :) guess what those new digis still said the same thing lol and I confirmed ov with one of their old digis not the new fancy ones and lo an behold it agreed with the ic!! So we managed to bd last night & this morning - hope to persuade dh for a late evening bd too as I feel we didn't do enough before...not sure he will be up for it but a gal can try! 

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Petzy

Whoop to positive opk Becky !! You lure that DH tonight hehe ! FX for you xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Been tossing and turning all night as DH is sick and got up to take a bath , then have a snack etc. I woke up with extreme hunger pain and boobs felt like they were being torn off so hopefully that's good lol

Hope everyone has a great Sunday xx I will be taking care of sicky DH ! Xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone!
Thanks Becky but I got a bfn. 
I have a shadow line on my FRER. So I guess trigger has finally made it out of my system. I have to guess I could possibly still be pregnant but 11dpo is usually the magic number. With both my pregnancies I had early results. And statistically if you get a bfn at 11dpo, chances of pregnancy drops & then even more so every day.


----------



## nimbec

Barbs I'm so so so so so sorry I can't imagine how disappointed you must be feeling right now and nothing I can say will help but I want you to know I'm here if you need me and I'm sending the biggest virtual hug possible!!! As you say tho there is still a bit of hope... Xxxxxxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Barbs so hoping u get a Later BFP !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: Barb I'm still holding out hope that it was just too early.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girlies. I'll let you guys know tomorrow AM how it goes. 
I had a major teaser this evening. Thought I had a faint bfp & after gem or so minutes started to fade away. Like wtf?!?!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hate the teaser ..... Really hate testing out the trigger myself it gets so Frustrating!! :nope:

Hope u have Super Line Porn in the Am!!! :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Lol line porn. 
Me too. 
I really though this evening that I was getting my bfp. Never had this sort of evap crap.


----------



## eyemom

Line porn! LOL! I love it.

Is that supposed to say after ten or so minutes? I thought evaps showed up AFTER the allotted time? So a legit line before 10 minutes could be real? I've had things that lasted like for a second or two as the pee passed over it, but anything that stayed for more than a couple of minutes would probably get my hopes up. 

:hugs: these ups and downs are killer, can't imagine how it makes you feel. Cheering for you Barb. <3


----------



## nimbec

Oh Barbs wishing you every bit of luck for a big line today!!! I'm off on honeymoon ladies until wednesday evening so i'm not sure how much i'll be able to get on - I will definately be thinking of you all esp barbs and will do my best to get online tonight to see any updates :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Becky have fun!!! Where are you off to?

Well unfortunately bad news. Stark white FRER. 
I am not even the slightest surprised by this outcome. 
I don't have the heart to tell DH it's over. Ugh. 
I hate this.


----------



## eyemom

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Oh barbs I'm so sorry life is so cruel and unfair!!! Maybe oh can support you if you tell him & work through it together? How soon can you try again? It's only a matter of time it just HAS to be your turn!!!!!!!! I can't even begin to understand how awful you must be feeling :( but I'd like to send you a huge hug and i hope u can pick your self up and try again with your frosties! ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Petzy

:hugs:Barb I am really sorry. The only word I can think of is unfair.. because that's what this is exactly. I know the odds increase within 3 rounds so I am really hopeful for you... is first round success rare?


----------



## barbikins

Thanks everyone!

Actually no first round success rates are high. A part of that is its a fresh cycle.
Although lots of woman only get pregnant on FET because they've tweaked the drugs for you. But anyway I don't know when I can start frozen. I don't know if clinic's are different or doctors are different but I believe I could start ASAP from some reading I've done online. I'll find out soon enough from my RE.
I really wanted one thing to come easy to us after everything.
I'm just getting affraid now that it wont happen for us. In part because of the cost :(


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Barbs I'm still hopeful for U even though at the moment it feels all is lost!!

I've seen it go both ways and it really isn't Fair especially w the cost that is the main reason that we haven't gone that route yet!!!

:hugs: Big hugs to U!!!


----------



## barbikins

its crazy unfair about the cost :(
oh well, just gotta hope one of our FET cycle's will work.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> its crazy unfair about the cost :(
> oh well, just gotta hope one of our FET cycle's will work.

Is there anywhere else you can apply for some kind of funding? For gods sake you had your tubes removed... Like seriously how should you bear the burden of this....:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

only that OHIP covers $2K of three Fresh Cycle IVF. 
so my frozen, I would get no breaks.


----------



## Petzy

That is BS Barb...


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies.....sorry I been Mia...

Barbs I am soo soo sorry about this round...:hug:
I wish thee was something comforting I could say you make you feel better....awe this is so unfair....
Fx you FET is a success love...we are all rooting for you.

How is everyone else...? Good I hopes...

Meg thinking of you right now...hope your scan goes well today...looking forward to seeing your first scan pic :) 
Oh and happy raspberry week.:happydance: 

Well afm...I feel totally crap....I crashed out at 8:30 last night and didn't wake up till 9am this morning...must of needed that.phew.
Bad news came through about my MRI :( ...can't wrap my head around it really...STILL waiting for my spec to phone me and finish talking it through and discuss the treatment plan.:( 
Oh boy I hope it IS today bc I just want to "get on up with it" ....and btw...this bitch ain't knocking my ass down....I beat cancer...so I can beat this !...
I went on line and I am hope this isn't the degenerative disease it's talking of :( ...
I suppose more Tests will find this out.

Anyways....cd21 bloods this avo....time to go and get pricked again lol....
Oh and 9dpo....(sorry Erin :blush: ) but it's a bfn ....I have a16 day lp so it's plenty of time yet.:thumbup: 
Gots to be positive right?. Lol

Take care ladies...wishing you all the best of luck.:flower: 

Back on again later :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Haha Natalie there was another thread where the ladies were asking, but I was going to hold on...but then I see you tested, and there went my resolve.  BFN here too. I don't know, it's probably not good to think this way, but these early BFNs just kinda help me get used to it by the time I'm more dpo and it's reliable. I wouldn't mind one bit, and for the most part I still don't this early on, but I just heard from another woman on here who got a squinter at 9 dpo and now I want one too. ;P

And :hugs: about the MRI...hope it's not as bad as you fear. Hope you hear something soon and it's not hanging over you all day and night.


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Haha Natalie there was another thread where the ladies were asking, but I was going to hold on...but then I see you tested, and there went my resolve.  BFN here too. I don't know, it's probably not good to think this way, but these early BFNs just kinda help me get used to it by the time I'm more dpo and it's reliable. I wouldn't mind one bit, and for the most part I still don't this early on, but I just heard from another woman on here who got a squinter at 9 dpo and now I want one too. ;P
> 
> And :hugs: about the MRI...hope it's not as bad as you fear. Hope you hear something soon and it's not hanging over you all day and night.

Sorry about the bfn too Hun :hugs:....it sux eh.
But I TOTALY get how you look at testing early like that...I do too kind of...lol...it sort of pep reapers you for the bfn later in the game in a way...
I wish I had a squinted too..ohhhhh lol.

There's still time tho Hun :thumbup:....bfp's are just around the corner...I can feel one coming you know....not sure who.llbut I'm sort of sligpddin towards shanta.:thumbup:...let's hope so eh.:) 

Hang in there Hun...:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Erin, same. I am numbed by the bfn that by Saturday I'll shrug it off that my bloods are negative. No big blow. LOL Balls.

Hang in there, Nat. You're a strong woman & a fighter.
I give you all the strength this year! XO

13dpo & bfn for me too :(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Erin, same. I am numbed by the bfn that by Saturday I'll shrug it off that my bloods are negative. No big blow. LOL Balls.
> 
> Hang in there, Nat. You're a strong woman & a fighter.
> I give you all the strength this year! XO
> 
> 13dpo & bfn for me too :(

Big :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: to you barbs...
I'm with ya all the way Hun :thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: sorry about the BFN Again Barbs :hugs:

Nat hope the MRI isn't what u Googled ..... Pst stay away from Google!! :hugs:

Erin & Nat sorry about the bFn hope u see LIne porn soon!!!

AFM .... Had to move scan until Tom cuz DH doesn't want me driving on the wet icy roads he says my Lead foot can't handle ice!!! :haha:
OPKs are still really faint which is strange so I guess Tom is good!!

Guess its Pjs and paint for me today!! :thumbup:

Meg scan????? Exciting 

Becky Enjoy that Honeymoon!!!


----------



## Petzy

Ok girls! I am back.. scan went great, measuring 3 days ahead at 8+3, heart rate was a bit high but I am going back again in a week for my next scan 

here is my more advanced blob haha...

I also gave them the name of the OB i want to be referred to, and filled out paperwork for the Panorama blood test... I will find out the sex in like 2 weeks! lol its crazy...
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ok girls! I am back.. scan went great, measuring 3 days ahead at 8+3, heart rate was a bit high but I am going back again in a week for my next scan
> 
> here is my more advanced blob haha...
> 
> I also gave them the name of the OB i want to be referred to, and filled out paperwork for the Panorama blood test... I will find out the sex in like 2 weeks! lol its crazy...

:holly: :holly: :holly: :happydance: :holly: :holly: :holly: 
................:wohoo:...............


----------



## barbikins

Yahooo! Exciting stuff, Meg. 
Now, enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats meg what a Great Blod U have!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> petzy said:
> 
> 
> ok girls! I am back.. Scan went great, measuring 3 days ahead at 8+3, heart rate was a bit high but i am going back again in a week for my next scan
> 
> here is my more advanced blob haha...
> 
> I also gave them the name of the ob i want to be referred to, and filled out paperwork for the panorama blood test... I will find out the sex in like 2 weeks! Lol its crazy...
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :happydance: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> ................:wohoo:...............Click to expand...

lmao!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Barb, SS for the bfn. :( I can't believe you get no break on the frozen ones, that's such crap.

LOL Balls.

:hugs:

Hanging in there Natalie? Any updates?

Meg ahhhh, what a lovely blob you have. <3

Hope everyone else is great! <3


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just popping in quickly to say hi I'm having a lovely honeymoon :) 

Meg yay I love your blob how exciting!!!!! Hopefully you can relax a little now although I remember all to well that actually it's always a worry but hopefully the excitement can balance out the worry now! Wow and finding out the sex at 10 weeks? Gosh the earliest we can find out here is 16wks if we pay and 20 if not :0 how exciting !! 

Barbs I'm so sorry about the bfn truly it sucks totally totally sucks :( how soon can you try again? It's shit about not getting money for frosties. I'm so sorry!!!! 

Sorry about the bfns eyemom & nat they suck big time ! 

Sis hope your ok.

As for me I ovulated so I'm now officially 3dpo however I think we cocked up the bd timing :( haha just read that back oooops could have done with more cock up time hahaahahahaha


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi ladies,

Would it be ok if I joined?

We've been ttc since Dec 2009 (4 years), we had an early loss in July 2010 then waited until May 2013 for our next. That baby we lost in June. Ironically, the bleeding started whilst in the doctors reception waiting for an appointment/check up. I was hysterical and the doc said she would book me into the epu and did some blood tests which she put a rush on and confirmed i'd lost the baby. We had to wait for a day for the results which was awful. Ironically, it was confirmed the Thursday before fathers day :-(

After the misscarriage i thought i was doing fine, but totally went off bd, especially around the time I could be ov'ing. I realised that i was terrified of getting pregnant again. So from this month we are ttc again, we are also on a diet and hoping that will help both our sex drives and chance of a successful pregnancy.

Our EDD past on the 17th, so i feel better about ttc again.


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies just popping in quickly to say hi I'm having a lovely honeymoon :)
> 
> Meg yay I love your blob how exciting!!!!! Hopefully you can relax a little now although I remember all to well that actually it's always a worry but hopefully the excitement can balance out the worry now! Wow and finding out the sex at 10 weeks? Gosh the earliest we can find out here is 16wks if we pay and 20 if not :0 how exciting !!
> 
> Barbs I'm so sorry about the bfn truly it sucks totally totally sucks :( how soon can you try again? It's shit about not getting money for frosties. I'm so sorry!!!!
> 
> Sorry about the bfns eyemom & nat they suck big time !
> 
> Sis hope your ok.
> 
> As for me I ovulated so I'm now officially 3dpo however I think we cocked up the bd timing :( haha just read that back oooops could have done with more cock up time hahaahahahaha

:rofl: bahahahahahahaha cock "up" time...love it.:haha:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would it be ok if I joined?
> 
> We've been ttc since Dec 2009 (4 years), we had an early loss in July 2010 then waited until May 2013 for our next. That baby we lost in June. Ironically, the bleeding started whilst in the doctors reception waiting for an appointment/check up. I was hysterical and the doc said she would book me into the epu and did some blood tests which she put a rush on and confirmed i'd lost the baby. We had to wait for a day for the results which was awful. Ironically, it was confirmed the Thursday before fathers day :-(
> 
> After the misscarriage i thought i was doing fine, but totally went off bd, especially around the time I could be ov'ing. I realised that i was terrified of getting pregnant again. So from this month we are ttc again, we are also on a diet and hoping that will help both our sex drives and chance of a successful pregnancy.
> 
> Our EDD past on the 17th, so i feel better about ttc again.

Hi there wannabemummyb :flower:

Welcome love.:) 
Oh gawsh you have had a rough time my love...I'm so so sorry for your loss last year...:hugs:
So you been ttc for 4 yrs now.lol.wow your a worrior too...
I totally get the feeling of being afraid to be pg after such a loss and also the loss of labido too...it's takes some time to feel normall again my dear...
Glad youb are feeling better after the edd too...I was like that last year with my edd...I was sooo down about it looming and then a couple of weeks after it I felt as tho I was getting back to me again...
I'm glad you have found us wbm...hopefully we can all be a part of helping you through your journey and down times.
Btw...we all go by our real names....would you like to share yours....I'm Natalie :hi: :) ....
It's ok if you don't want to yet I understand :thumbup:

Good luck Hun and keep us up to date with your cycle won't you :) ..

Baby dust to you too.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies....I'm shaking here....I took my 10dpo test this morning....walked away from it (instead of any listing the heck out if the dye running through lol) - totally forgot about it and remembered when the test had dried...ooops...
Anyways...lit has a pink thick faint faint line....I am shaking like a mo fo....
Iv had Evaps on the tests before so I don't know weather or not I can trust this...

OMG....what if it's real!?....haha...this is crazy.. Off to get some frers and go home and test like a crazy pissy pants in the bathroom.bahahahaha...

Will let you all know what my findings are.:) 

Good day to you all my lovelys.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

natjenson said:


> Hi there wannabemummyb :flower:
> 
> Welcome love.:)
> Oh gawsh you have had a rough time my love...I'm so so sorry for your loss last year...:hugs:
> So you been ttc for 4 yrs now.lol.wow your a worrior too...
> I totally get the feeling of being afraid to be pg after such a loss and also the loss of labido too...it's takes some time to feel normall again my dear...
> Glad youb are feeling better after the edd too...I was like that last year with my edd...I was sooo down about it looming and then a couple of weeks after it I felt as tho I was getting back to me again...
> I'm glad you have found us wbm...hopefully we can all be a part of helping you through your journey and down times.
> Btw...we all go by our real names....would you like to share yours....I'm Natalie :hi: :) ....
> It's ok if you don't want to yet I understand :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck Hun and keep us up to date with your cycle won't you :) ..
> 
> Baby dust to you too.:)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Hi Natalie,

Thank you for your welcome and understanding. My name is Bex 

Good luck on the frer's fingers crossed for you


----------



## natjenson

wannabemummyb said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi there wannabemummyb :flower:
> 
> Welcome love.:)
> Oh gawsh you have had a rough time my love...I'm so so sorry for your loss last year...:hugs:
> So you been ttc for 4 yrs now.lol.wow your a worrior too...
> I totally get the feeling of being afraid to be pg after such a loss and also the loss of labido too...it's takes some time to feel normall again my dear...
> Glad youb are feeling better after the edd too...I was like that last year with my edd...I was sooo down about it looming and then a couple of weeks after it I felt as tho I was getting back to me again...
> I'm glad you have found us wbm...hopefully we can all be a part of helping you through your journey and down times.
> Btw...we all go by our real names....would you like to share yours....I'm Natalie :hi: :) ....
> It's ok if you don't want to yet I understand :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck Hun and keep us up to date with your cycle won't you :) ..
> 
> Baby dust to you too.:)
> 
> Natalie xxx
> 
> Hi Natalie,
> 
> Thank you for your welcome and understanding. My name is Bex
> 
> Good luck on the frer's fingers crossed for youClick to expand...

Awe thank you love...and a big HELLO bex :) :hi: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ok ladies....I'm shaking here....I took my 10dpo test this morning....walked away from it (instead of any listing the heck out if the dye running through lol) - totally forgot about it and remembered when the test had dried...ooops...
> Anyways...lit has a pink thick faint faint line....I am shaking like a mo fo....
> Iv had Evaps on the tests before so I don't know weather or not I can trust this...
> 
> OMG....what if it's real!?....haha...this is crazy.. Off to get some frers and go home and test like a crazy pissy pants in the bathroom.bahahahaha...
> 
> Will let you all know what my findings are.:)
> 
> Good day to you all my lovelys.:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx


Nat! Post a pic and a tweak too ! Oh Nat I hope it's not a stupid Evap I know you are eternally cursed with those mother fackers. Xoxoxo stalking you !!! Xx


----------



## Petzy

Welcome Bex! So very sorry for all you have been through. This group has all been through loss and you are in good company. I can imagine it had been really difficult for you. I wish you all the best on your ttc journey and for a sticky bean ASAP ! Xo

Meg


----------



## Petzy

Becky - that was hilarious re cock up time. Woo hoo welcome to the 2ww! Hope you're having a great time on your honeymoon! Now get back into bed haha xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi bex welcome! So sorry to hear what you have been through this ttc journey sure has some tough times. Your in great company here! 

Nat OMG OMG omg haha I need an update! I so so so so hope this is not a evap!! How soon can you poas ? I will try and check in later!! 

Hi everyone - sat here chilling in the spa thinking to myself that if I did happen to be preggy I would have just cooked my bean in the jacuzzis however I've spent so many times not going in 'just incase' that this time I though what the hell!! It's really surreal I'm in a heated pool/jacuzzi outside and it's raining lol!! Xx


----------



## Petzy

OMG Becky that sounds amazing... you deserve it!! And do not worry about a thing.. think about all the rock stars that probably conceive in a hot tub LMAO on god knows how many substances and have healthy babies LOL... enjoy yourself :) And stay off BNB!!!


----------



## eyemom

Becky, glad you're enjoying yourself. :thumbup:

NATALIE! Where's the update??? You're killing me! ;)

Bex, hi and welcome. :flower: So sorry you find yourself here though. :hugs: I'm so sorry, you've been through a lot. It's so frustrating how going through this stuff throws a wrench in the sex life too...it's like salt in the wound. :( Hope the changes make you both feel better. Good luck back on this ttc journey, I'll be rooting for you.

AFM, still bfn today. I did that thing where I kept holding the stick at different angles and holding it in the light to see if I could see ANYthing. But I know if I have to employ all those methods, it's a BFN. :dohh:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Bex, welcome indeed! Great group of girls here to help you in your journey!!!
I'm so sorry about your loss. How far along were you? Most of us on here have endured a loss at some point or another too. :(

Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Bex, welcome indeed! Great group of girls here to help you in your journey!!!
> I'm so sorry about your loss. How far along were you? Most of us on here have endured a loss at some point or another too. :(
> 
> Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".

So Sorry for the BFN to both Barb and Erin....

Barb I would give anything for this next cycle to be the one!! :hugs: I know you would too, of course... I just want it so badly for you.

Erin, how many DPO are you? xx:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...a quick update....have to nip out again quickly,,,,...

So cheapie frer said nooooo.:( 

But I'm ok with that it's early so there's till time I guess.:) 

It seems the ic's really had me going this morning...faking bitches lol.....

Anyways...can't wait till they are gone bc I am never buying that brand again.
May go with 11dpo testing from now with real frer and every 48 hours from there.

Becky..wowzers I am soo jell right now lol...enjoy enjoy :) ...glad your living it up in bathe there Hun....it is lovely.

Barbs big hugs to you Hun :hug: 

Well I will back on again later ladies :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Bex :hi: so sorry for ur Loss and hope u get a sticky bean real soon!!

Nat F those ICs :nope: that's the worse to be so Excited only to have it smacked down!! 

Sorry to all the BFNs :hugs: Barb Erin Nat!!

Becky that sounds lovely I think I need a Vaca Now!! Suppose to go for a Bday weekend so I'm excited!!

AFM waiting to go for my scan had EWCM last nite and a almost +++ OPK this AM I'm ready Freddy!! :haha:


----------



## eyemom

Well poop Nat I'm sorry :(


----------



## barbikins

The stork has to land & just be nice to us all!


----------



## Petzy

Couldn't agree more Barb...


----------



## nimbec

Hi all - honeymoon over back to earth with a bang lol! Nice to be home and give Harrison a cuddle tho!

Nat i'm so so so sorry about that cheapie thats so bloody cruel :( grrrrrrrrr 

So well said barbs. 

x


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies finally made it home after my scan running errands and gettin the boys!!!

Looks like I have 2 follies on the right 20mm & 18mm and several small 9mm on the left!!! 
Trigger tonite at 10pm IUI Fri at 10Am!!

Not loving the follies on the right side(boy) biggest fear is Twin boys one Girl would be nice just one!!! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi sis great news on the follies!! hehe i understand your twin fear - fx you get that 'one' sticky bean!! YAY!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm not afraid of twin Girls I would Love that to Help even out the boy to girl ratio around here!! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Lol I see sis! :0 x


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.:) 

Yaye :happydance: shanta that a great scan you had love....so excited for you....you know what?mi am haveing VERY strong feeling about your cycle....it's bfp time I thinks for you.:thumbup: 
Yah-twins....hard work but double the frills if it were girls haha...no moaning there haha.
Good good good luck shanta sooooo rooting for you Hun....

Becky...when do you plan to start testing love?.....
And cuddles with the lo when you get home is the best isn't it.:)
Glad you had a great time away for a few days :) 

Erin?......how's your test looking today..l.anything?.....oh I hope so Hun.:) 

Bex...I forget to ask....where are you in our cycle love?....what cd/dpo are you?....And are you taking any meds with that?

Meg barbs? How are we both today. Good I hopes my petals.:) 

Well afm....
11dpo ...tested - bfn on the superdrug frer....they are 10 mui...so I trust this.:) 
However the ic is still behaving In a way that it thinks it knows best.pha!....there is a dumb pink line on it.but I gather it's not real and the tests are damaged or duds....
Oh well....

So no more testing from me now til 13 dpo...usually this is my TELLER day...I sort of got my answer by that day...

Altho something kind odd/scary happened last night....tmi warning.......
So oh and I dtd...and there's was lots of pink blood after...it was gentle and loving so nothing crazy went on there lol....but I am kind of worried bc I had some sharp stabby pains earlier in the evening and when the pinky stuff started to happen I began cramping to....li am going to put it down to an irritated cervix as I feel it's way to late for IB and not only that but I always assume that IB is supposed to be more of a browny colour.hmmmm Idk...

Anyways....good luck ladies...have yourself a good day...I'll try and get back on again later...I intend to paint my hallway some point today...so the theory goes anyway lol

Laterz....:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm on cd 7 Natalie

Thepink could certainly be ib......do you ever get spotting before af? 

Sis great news on the scan, sounds positive and hopeful. 

Becky congratulations on the honeymoon, sounds like you had a fun and relaxing time!

Thank you for your warm welcome I really appreciate it


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I did my trigger as told it was a Lil late at 10:40 cuz I got caught up at my BFF house coloring my hair and chatting!! :haha:

Go for the IUI in the Am so Fx !!!


----------



## nimbec

oooh fx for the morning hun! 

bex CD7 yuk the waiting game hopefully you ovulate soon :) 

nat,erin,barbs how are you today? any news?

Well its boring time here 4dpo and time is dragging! Got my 21 day progesterone test on monday to check i ovulated but i'm sure i did judging by my temps..Harrison has mastered crawling today so its busy busy babyproofing here!! He's also got another chest infection bless him. Good job i had a few days rest!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck, sis!!!! so exciting!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> oooh fx for the morning hun!
> 
> bex CD7 yuk the waiting game hopefully you ovulate soon :)
> 
> nat,erin,barbs how are you today? any news?
> 
> Well its boring time here 4dpo and time is dragging! Got my 21 day progesterone test on monday to check i ovulated but i'm sure i did judging by my temps..Harrison has mastered crawling today so its busy busy babyproofing here!! He's also got another chest infection bless him. Good job i had a few days rest!

Still sitting on bfn. dont see it changing :) just waiting for Saturday.

good luck hun! hope everything checks out.
aww poor guy...hope he is well soon! And congrats on the new milestone :)


----------



## eyemom

Sorry I wanted to reply to each of you individually but it'll probably be late before I have time. District manager will be here at work any minute, so then my BnB time will be up until tonight, haha.

But quick update.

This morning I took my temp but it was after poor sleep and then it was way too early. If I put it into an adjuster, it is still good, but I didn't record it.

So anyway, I'm getting a pre-AF zit (UGH) and I'm getting my pre-AF insomnia (at least it's later in my cycle now). But nipples are still sore and I had a metallic taste in my mouth this morning. But 11 dpo and BFN, so really feeling out.

Hope you ladies are doing ok.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry about the BFNs ladies Booooooo :nope: !!!!!

Becky hope that Lil guy gets over All this real soon he will grow out of it I Promise... Yay for him being on the move!!!

AFM.... Having a ton of pain on my left side like O pain but my follies are on the right has anyone had this b4???
Kinda confused


----------



## Petzy

Erin - Sorry you are feeling out but there is still time! I hope that you are wrong hun...

Becky - 4DPO hehe.. you are now in that fun never ending waiting period! FX hun

Shanta - IUI Tomorrow! That is super exciting... good luck hun xoxo really hope you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## barbikins

Erin, sorry for the bfn. You still have time. FX!!!

Good luck, Shanta on your IUI. Very exciting. I love moving forward & doing things that make me feel like I'm that much closer to a BFP!
Which is why I just wanna move onto FET already!!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everybody

Barbs do you have any idea how long you have to wait hun? So sorry you have to go through all this ****again :growlmad: 

Shanta good luck on the IUI - is it in the morning? So you will be joining me in the 2ww ....yay! 

Erin as the others say there is still time but i know that feeling of despair and dread that AF is coming. 

nat any futher spotting? have you tested today again? i think you said tomorrow now? fx for you!! 

hi everyone else xx


----------



## eyemom

Becky, welcome back! Hope it was lovely. Sorry Harrison is sick again, poor lil guy. :( Good luck baby-proofing. :)

Shanta yayyyyy those are some fantastic follies! Good luck tomorrow, so excited for you. I agree I think your chances are great! (Sorry I don't know anything about the o pain on the "wrong" side. I've never been able to tell or had the opportunity to know which side I was ovulating on.)

Natalie sorry about the BFN. But those ICs really what in the world. Did you take any pics? Hope 13dpo brings a happy surprise. :) Oh and about the blood, it probably wasn't anything bad, but maybe record it just in case you want to watch for a pattern? I think IB is usually a little earlier but you never know! I don't think it's unheard of this late.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and understanding. I try to think positively a lot of the time, but some days I just don't totally have it in me!

So my district manager never came today. :growlmad: He was supposed to come install some new equipment today which I really need done. That was one of the least of my annoyances today, really. Family and friends are wonderful, just the rest of the world is just getting on my last nerve. And justifiably, not just PMSy type stuff (though that's probably not helping!)

Barb, how are you holding up? Hope tomorrow is as kind as possible and you can move onto that FET asap!

How are you Meg? Bex?


----------



## wannabemummyb

That's annoying that the district manager didn't turn up!

I am ok thank you, have a horrid viral infection: cough, sore throat etc. been feeling a little like i've been hit by a bus this week but feeling more human today. So pleased i have it this week rather than next, so we can make sure we get in plenty of bd'ing next week!


----------



## natjenson

Helloooooooooo there me mateys....top of the morning to ya! :thumbup: lol

Guess what....I got a bfn on my ic's :happydance: lol...yes I am celebrating a bfn!....the slippery lil suckers have been giving me dodgy lines so I am glad that I got at least an honest one in the whole pack this morning hahahaha.
Or maybe the fakers are playing reverse physcology with me now so I should actually see a bfp today...haha who knows...I am in crazy mode today...I always have one melt down day in the tww....and guess what- ITS TODAY AHHHHHHHH lmao.
Woop woop...:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :haha: :rofl: 

Ok ok....let's see- what have we got here today......:flower: 

Hi bex :hi: so it's cd8 today...so sorry to hear you have the dreaded virus love..I hope you start to feel well soon my dear :hugs: 
I hate to get a cold before I o it always throws me out a day or two...I hope this is not the case for you love...do you opk?

Becky....Yaye for Harrison :happydance: ...uh ohhhhh the trouble begins lol....before you know it he will on his feet in no time.:thumbup: 
And things really do go crazy in the house then lol...nice crazy tho.:) 
So your 5dpo now...ugh! The drag right....I hope the tww speeds up for you love:) 
Looking forward to your tests...good luck for Monday too Hun.:thumbup: 
Oh and sorry Harry is still poorly Hun...I hope he gets well soon. :flower: 

Urmmmmm, who's next?....oh yeah.....Erin!....
So we are the same dpo I remember now...your 12 right?....
Anything on your tests today love?....I hope so.:) ...now lady! You are NOT out yet...ok.:flower: 
Come on love...fix up -look sharp....defend your self from that evil witch.lol...
I'm with ya sweet.:thumbup: 
Sorry I forget to ask- how long is your lp again?
Good luck love.:) 

Shanta.:happydance: iui day.....:) 
Aweeee good luck Hun....how many follies today?....come on spermys...go get em.lol...
Good good good luck shanta.i sooo want this to work for you...:flower: 

Barbs....so sorry your still sporting the bfn love..:hugs: ....we are all here for you...we will all help you get through this weekend ok...I hope FET day comes ASAP.

Meg....so I saved that best for last hehe....how are you today Hun?....I hope not tired...altho you probably are right...gawsh you work so hard...I bet you can't wait for mat leave :happydance: 
Anyways ....hope you are well love.:flower: 

Ok ladies...I will bid you all a good day and a hope that your not as crazy as me :haha: 
I am sleep deprived-on witch watch-sick of bfns-and about ready to slap this witch right across the mush! Hahahahahaha

Lol take care ladies...
Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Natalie sorry to hear about the bfn! Its awful seeing that stark white, even if you expect it! 

I do use opks, although they don't always work correctly with me because of pcos but at least it gives me some indication. You are right though, virus' etc do knock out my cycle, although with me anything seems to knock it out lol! The joys of pcos mean i can never be gyarenteed af every 28 days ish, i've bedn known to go 60-90 days without af, although it has gotten better over the past two years 

Shanta good luck today, fingers crossed


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies ....update on today DH went for his Drop off and then we always meet for Breakfast so we at least see each other during the process and then I go to the Office for the IUI!!

27mil total 11mil post wash!!

It's the minimum but better than the past 1mil so Fx

I think I Od last nite early morning :shrug: I also slept poorly so not sure but I,told the dr about my temp jump and he said we have time so I'm in the TWW!!!

Sorry about ALL the BFNs :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Shanta yay for being in the tww and yay for the 11 million wha hoo!! Great news!! They seem to be confident which is always a good sign! I now have company in the long wait :) hope it goes quickly for you hun - do you plan on testing? 

Nat hiya! sorry for the shitty BFN grrrrr and sorry you are feeling down/crazy we all get like that in this process it's tough and damn cruel at the best of times ....as you say tho there is a tiny bit of hope left :) Dis you find anymore out after your mri results? 

Bex i had terribly irregular periods before ttc ....like i didn't have one for 3 years :0!! Then very very erratic ....i also have PCOS my ovaries are like blackberries according to the gynae's lol! 

barbs hope your feeling ok or should i say as ok as you can be sitting on that faking bfn :( ( 

meg hope your are feeling ok and starting to enjoy being preggy :) 

erin how are you doing? feeling? 

Nothing new here for me ....booooooooring!


----------



## eyemom

Bex, sorry you're not feeling well. :( Hope you're feeling much better soon. 

Nat, sorry about the BFNs, but yay for consistency I guess????? But still I know it sucks so :hugs:

Shanta, thanks for the update! That's really nice that you get to meet for breakfast. I didn't know how they worked out the timing on these things, like if you'd even go in together or what. But I guess I may be finding out for myself soon.... Anyway, good luck to you!!!

Hi Becky, hope you're doing well. That first part of the TWW is such a snoozefest!

Barb, hope you're doing ok. :hugs:

afm, yes Natalie we are the same dpo (12). My temp started in the downward direction this morning, and the nipple soreness was all but gone, so I didn't even bother testing this morning. I'm sure I'm out. I can expect AF Sunday/Monday. I guess on the bright side, after a few weird cycles, I've finally had one really perfect one with the clomid (aside from the epic ovulation, wow).

Oh and my LP is about 13 days, sometimes 14. Before I had DD, it was always 12. So now it's longer and that should be better right??? Ohhhhh well.


----------



## Petzy

Shanta when will you know if the IUI worked this cycle? Fingers crossed for your bfp !!

Hope everyone is doing well... So glad it's the weekend finally. Need to do nothing for a little while lol ....

2014 is the year of the BFP I know it! Come on whoop!!!!!! 

Bex I hope you are feeling better ....

Nat your appt is in 2 days !! Whoop!! Xx so glad it's so close 

Barb I know today is not a fun day.... I am thinking of you and hoping you can get in to see the doctor tomorrow xoxo 

Becky how is Harrison doing the poor little guy?? 

Erin I'm sorry you feel like AF is coming ugh that is poop ... But I'm glad the clomid gave you a normal cycle ! Hopefully next one does the trick hehe xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Barb hope u are doing the best U can Considering :hugs:

Erin sorry AF is near but U should be excited that the Clomid worked and u are that much closer to a BFP!! :hugs:
IUI DH goes a Hr before me for a drop off I go a hr after him for IUI that's why we meet for breakfast so we at least see each other and get to talk!! :thumbup:

Meg I will be testing on Valentines Day that's when AF should show not sure why she always comes on a Holiday for me!!! :(

The Dr told me after the IUi we should be celebrating in 2wks I was think u will I'll be freaking out thinking its Twin Boys!! :haha:


----------



## eyemom

Meg I like your positivity. :)

I hope I'm closer to a BFP. Since I ovulate on my own on a pretty normal schedule (I've just had a few weird cycles with spotting, but it's not the norm), I don't know if I'm really closer to a BFP or not. Since I'm unexplained, it just feels like throwing things at the wall to see what sticks, so to speak. :shrug:

Shanta I hope to see you celebrating very soon! :happydance:

All the other ladies *waves*


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone!!

Sorry to hear about all these bfns. I can't do much better myself!

Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Barbs sorry to hear about the bfn, great to hear your positive for the next cycle.

I did my weely weigh in today and have lost another 3lbs which makes it 12lbs lost in four weeks! Chuffed.

I feel really positive about this year, but don't know why 

Hope everyone is having good weekend x


----------



## nimbec

Barbs thats so shitty like a slap in the face but on a positive note at least you have some frosties and can try again straight away! i've got a good feeling this cycle for you too!! 

Bex congrats on the loss thats great!! 

I'm also sorry about all the bfn's - crappy or what!!!! 

Meg how are you enjoying olive week....

Boring here 7dpo tick tock tick tock not feeling positive and on the otherhand i dont want to test at all as until then i can kid myself that i maybe pg!! hope you have all had a good weekend.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....just a quick pop in ...sorry it's a fly by...Pete will be home from work soon so getting a few things finished up before he arrives.
Then it's off for round two on the beef stew..nom!.:) 

14dpo today....still a bfn...hated going to buy the af fineries earlier.it sucked!!!...
Haha once upon a time I would place that kind of stuff gentle and dis greatly in my trolley...today it got slam dunked in.lol.witha. Sound that I can resemble as a grrrrrr lol

Anyways...sorry shout all the cycles coming to an end without our bfns....
Barbs I too have a good feeling for you for the fet.
:hug: 

Erin...I notice your temp has taken a dive...:(. Booooo I'm sorry love.

Bex...congratulations love...we'll done...keep up the good work...btw-what's your secret! Lol....I did 11k on my bike this morning and I am starving now...lol I hate to wait for me dinner tonight :( lol

Shanta....hope we get to do the happy dance for you in a few day's.I will post a silly vid of mine if you get that bfp.:thumbup: 

Ok ladies...have to fly...my day seems endless..:( 

Take care petals...
Natalie xxx

P.s......eeeek I almost forgot...results day tmr...nervous/scared/excited/apprehensive....gah!


----------



## Petzy

Nat - best of luck today with your results!! Let us know how it goes I am thinking of you today xoxo

Bex - Congrats on the weight loss :D that must feel great!

Becky - 7DPO Snoreeeeee only a few days to go though! hehe

Erin How are you??

Barb - Your gut has been right before... I am really hopeful for you for round #2... now lets get on with AF so you can get right to it hehe :) xoxoxo


----------



## nimbec

Hi All 

Good luck for today Nat fx its good news! 

Barbs i'm wishing AF's quick arrival for you! 

Meg glad to hear you are all ok! 

Hope everyone else is ok?

as for me ....boring here nada nada apart from some af like twinges grrrrrr


----------



## barbikins

So why hasnt AF arrived yet?! I hope I'm not one of those lame asses that takes two weeks for it to arrive. I'll be SO mad! HAH
Today is two days since I stopped Progesterone. And no signs of AF.

Good luck ladies, who are still in the running!

I have my fingers crossed for you today, Nat. Good luck!


----------



## Sis4Us

It will be longer than a few days unfortunately Nat but I look forward to Ur vid :haha:

Barb hope u start that new BFP cycle soon!!

Hope everyone else is doing well Happy Monday!!


----------



## eyemom

Hey Barb, hope you're holding up okay. Feels weird wishing AF on you, but hope she comes and goes quickly! Glad you're feeling positive going forward! :hugs:

Becky good luck! Hopefully the boring part of the TWW is over and now there will be lots of symptoms to spot. ;P

Hi Natalie! Sorry about the BFN. I guess we're going to be on about the same schedule again depending on when we ovulate (unless you got a sneaky bfp we just haven't heard about yet ;)). I just HATE buying "supplies" when ttc! I keep buying them in small packages hoping I won't need them much longer....

Hi Bex! How are you doing?

Hi Shanta! Got my FX for you!

Meg, how are you feeling?

AFM, I thought yesterday was going to be CD1, but my body was just faking me out that morning. So today is CD1. Boo. :( Today isn't too bad really, but I think tomorrow is going to be the heavy/super crampy day. Grrr. I usually have a mini meltdown or two each month :blush: so this time that was yesterday morning. I sing in the church choir, and I was really dreading going actually because we were supposed to sing a song with lyrics that were almost sure to make me lose it! But I got there and they cut the song because the guy who sings the solo had the flu. I don't want to wish illness on anyone, but I was pretty relieved. It's a good song, but it just hits too close to home right now. I'm okay now though and ready to give this another go this month.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Erin
So sorry you're feeling down. Sorry AF showed. 
Yeah it's weird to wish her on but that's the only way ip can get to the next cycle. 
Oh I know what you mean about supplies. I stocked up a while ago but there were times I had hoped it would be the last box of tampons for nine months lol


----------



## nimbec

Hi all i'm mega busy in work today i'm at a big trade show in the NEC :0 will catch up later but just wanted to pop in and say hi! x


----------



## Petzy

Morning girls.. hope everyone has a great day and Erin I hope you are doing better today hun xo

Becky - have fun at the trade show that sounds like a lot of work! xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...sorry I haven't been in for a couple of days....we have a dreadfull storm here....gawsh it's horrendous...a big bad ass one....bex Becky are you feeling this??? I hope it's not as bad for you as it is here...I can see all sorts of things that are damaged...trees fences...things landing gardens and on cars from where I am right now...and the sound of the wind is REALLY scary.its sounds as any moment now the windows are going to smash.its that bad!

Any who's....ladies...my results went well....we are being refered to our local clinic...we are about to be set upon the iui journey....waiting to hear back from the clinic now...don't know how long this will take yet but I hope very soon.
I baught some robitssun today to help with cm for now too....af hasn't arrived yet-altho she should have today.grrrr....

Erin I'm sorry about af getting you.:( ....on with the next.:thumbup: :hugs: 
And wow you sing in a choir...I love to hear that you know...most Christmases I go to the evening service and I love to hear all the carols...it's just so seasonal....I'm Christian so I am pretty much into all that.:) 

Shanta...getting ever so closer to that bfp Hun:happydance: 
Becky...I hope they tainges arnt the witch...maybe implantation instead eh :) :thumbup: fx for you hunni.
Bex...you must be gearing up for o anytime soon now right?....how are you feeling now? Any better Hun?i hope so.:flower: 
Barbs...has af arrived yet Hun?....
Meg love...how did your scan go today!....good? :) 

Well me petals....I'm off to have a nice soak in the bath...my hair is disgusting from all the wind and rain today.:( 

Take care...
Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Evening ladies,

Natalie - we seem to have escaped the storm this time round. Its a little windy but nothing majorly. 

Erin - sorry af turned up, hope its not too crappy!

Barbs - its crap af has not turned up for you considering the bfns! Its so frustrating that she goes awol when you want her and turns up when you don't! Hope she shows up for you soon.

Becky - hope you werent too bust at work!

Natalie, body is gearing up for ov, cm has gone from creamy to watery, no positive on opks yet but feel like my body is working up to it. Think i will ov friday/saturday.

Still got a havking cough and a little snotty but feel so much better than i did! Tired today because one of my cats bought us in a "present" at 2am! Yawn!

Hope your all well and enjoy your days/evenings xxxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Everyone~
Been busy too so sorry I've been MIA
Nat, I"m so very excited for you - this will be great!
I'm happy that you can move forward.

And nope, no AF yet BUT I'm spotting today and PMSing.
So I hope tomorrow! FX


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies. <3 Really yesterday and today have both been okay. Just Sunday was a hard day.

Becky good luck at the trade show!

Natalie yuck sorry you're having bad weather! Oh that is exciting that you'll be going forward with the IUI soon!

Yes I sing in a choir. :) I have always been involved in music, but I used to play violin a lot more seriously than singing. I can carry a tune, and I can read music, but no one would want to hear me sing a solo. ;) So singing in a choir is just right for me right now.

Hi Barb hope AF arrives soon.

All you ladies in the TWW, I'm cheering for you. Who tests next??

AFM...had a slow day at work because we got some snow...I think maybe 4 inches or so? So none of my patients came. I got to go home early. Went to my parents' house and cooked dinner for my family for my dad's birthday. :) Kinda crampy but it hasn't been too bad yet. I forgot to pick up my refill of Clomid on my way home, but I don't really need it until Friday anyway.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies quick visit from me as another manic day at work :( nat it's hurrendous here too and I today have a 340mile trip to make very scary!! Great that you are on iui journey!! 

Barbs hope af is here today for you! 
Erin sorry about af :( 

Bec fx O hurries up and you can get busy BDIng ! 

Meg and shanta hiya! 

As for me shitty 10dpo BFN surprise surprise yes I know I till have time but I'm extremely doubtful plus I had a temp drop today so my guess is af will be here sat or Sunday!


----------



## natjenson

Becky....a quick question love....how much do you pay for your chlomid?.....can you get it prescribed by the gp?

I'm flapping here lol...

Just been informed that the IUI is NOT free...the extra fertility tests are free but not actual IUI or super IUI.....kind of bummed but trying to get the basic facts on Meds-cm -betas-sperm wash -and IUI costs.

Do you know any of it love?

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Becky hope your travels weren't too scary. Roads are bad here too, but it sounds like weather has been even worse where you are!

How is everyone doing? Barb any sign of AF?

AFM (sorry, big time TMI ahead)....

On CD3 so the witch is here. But today I passed a huuuuge chunk of what I'm 99.9% sure is endometrial tissue. From what I can gather, it's not abnormal, but still freaky. I mean the uterine lining has to come out somehow each cycle, just usually it's in tinier bits??? I've had tissue chunks before...last cycle I had a couple of big ones too and then my period was over a lot sooner than usual. But this one seemed HUGE! SORRY FOR BEING GROSS. This one fell into a public toilet though so I couldn't really inspect it.


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies.:) 

Sorry about my fly-by-msg yesterday....I had a really flapper of a day lol...

Erin sorry about the E.L love...that must be kind of distressing for you sometimes...
Have you ever brought this up with the gp...I know I have read somewhere about the acceptable size of clot losses-and larger ones being an issue.
I hope this is not the case for you.:flower: 

Shanta....anything interesting happening love?...any symptoms?...what day do you plan to test?
I'm so excited for you.:flower: 
Good luck.:thumbup: 

Bex.....how's your opk looking today?...any darker yet?..I'm rooting for you Hun.:flower:

Becky....wow love -you drove through all this storm??? Gawsh lady...you are brave.
It's set to get VERY bad tonight...haha I'm scared.
I have seen fully grown men on the news crying about this storm and how scary it's been so far.have you seen this Too?
Crazy right.
Anyways...I must say....your chart!....it looks great.well lol from what I can gather anyways lol...the link doesn't work when you click on it but I can sort of make it out if I squint lol...
Good luck Hunni.:flower: 

Barbs...how did your CM go today...did you find out what day fet goes ahead?...so excited for you.

Meg...how are you feeling today?...I hope well Hun.:flower: 

Well....as for me....I am cd1 today...bwitch is in town.i took two paracetamols last night to stop the cramping from kicking when the heavy spotting started expecting to be woken up in the night with full force cramping but I crashed out during a movie and woke up fine this morning.but hayyy I'm nit moaning...no cramping is fine with me lol...

Found out yesterday that the SOIUI and IUI is NOT free.../or government funded/NHS.
The tests that we will have are all covered but the actual treatment isn't.i was very disappointed and I ended up flapping about the costs of everything but eventually I gave up going nuts on researching ....I had google mania.lol hahahaha.

So ladies...I hope you all have a good day...
Don't worry if you don't see me for a couple of days...we have been warned out power outs bc of this storm...my wifi is already very limited some parts of the day and night.

Take care ladies :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat.. stay safe in that storm! Ugh how freaky!

We have more snow here than we have had in years.. it is brutal!! I hope spring comes with as much vengeance as winter lol..

Trying to start planning our trip to Florida for end of April...something warm to look forward to lol

Nat I am glad you have some answers but I wish they covered more for you! That is frustrating.... I cant believe the coverage is different for someone with a child already - so stupid!!

Stay safe and yay for CD1!!!

I think you are Barb are cycle buddies? hehe

xoxo


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat wow stay safe and hope ur power stays on!!! Sorry about theWutch but that just means u are closer to that BFP!!!

AFM.... I had to go to the dentist together that Root canal cuz my tooth cracked my FS told me to stay away but I couldn't !!! :shrug:
Been kinda Calm and layed back which isn't me at All :haha: I might test this weekend I'm just afraid of a false ++++!!!

Erin I would call your Dr and just let them know I get clots too or really dark blood sometimes it might just be w the extra P u had since u had a Strong O !!! 

Hope everyone else is well!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hello Girls! A quick up date. I've been uber busy this week.

Thanks for the replies! I came back from my CD3 & meeting with our RE.
He didn't have an explanation why my IVF failed except for the matter of the numbers. 50/50%. Anyhow, we can defrost one embryo at a time & hope they only have to defrost ONE!
I will go back on the 14th for ultrasound & transfer on the 17th :) FAMILY DAY!
It's Family Day here in Ontario, Canada on the 17th.
I'm really excited!

So I am taking, Estrogen twice a day until the 14th. And Baby Asprin.
Then I'll start Progesterone on the 14th, onward.
xo


----------



## Sis4Us

Great to hear Barb!!!

Hope u get ur Family on Family day how Awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

I know right? It's a cool day :)
I'll at least be PUPO. My eggo WILL be preggo. It just needs to cling on!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Sorry i've been quiet, the storms are hurrendous here and power is on/off so wifi is very intermittent!! I can only see a few of your posts so i;m really sorry if i've missed anyone out! 

Nat i'm so sorry that the IUI is not free *******s!!! Clomid is prescribed on the NHS as long as you have a letter from a specialist advising them that this is your treatement, this is the same for all of the blood tests or femera (sometimes used instead of clomid) When i looked into it the costs varied HUGLEY from place to place and also area so i'd really really advise looking at a few clinics even tho you have been seen by this one if you have to pay you may as well get the best value for money! UGH i'm so sorry they have dropped this bombshell on you !!!!!!!!! Just a thought....if you had to save for the IUI why not do a round of clomid whilst you are waiting? maybe all you need? It doesn't even have to be a monitored cycle - mine are not at the moment apart from the 21 day prog test to check the clomid has worked.....

Barbs YAY for the new dates and being able to defrost one frostie at a time :) 

Erin i think it was you who had the clot pass (sorry if i've got the wrong person!) yuk i've had this happen once its not pleasent but i'd look on it as a positive you will have a brand spanking new lining for an embryo to embed into :) 

Meg hope you are ok?

Shanta ouch that sounds painful!!

Bex hope you are ok, sorry i can't see your post at the moment.


As for me BFN 11dpo so i'm OUT! surprise surprise! no point kidding myself i may get a late pos as i can feel AF is on her way :( Its so gutting even now i still manage to convince myself that i'm preg in the tww then i'm imagining lines on tests willing them to be there looking up at the light with them....CRAZY as i know when it is positive you don't need to do this! OH had a massive go at me saying he hates seeing opk's laying around and that i'm obsessing but honestly i don't feel like i am - i explained that i have to do this otherwise we have no chance of knowing when o is - bloody men! ha ! So onwards and upwards i can't complain yet as its only month 4 of seriously trying but it still hurts as i feel like its going to be like last time ....years and years ......but this time i don't have that luxuary as i only have the 5 rounds of clomid left - they won't give me anymore unless i'm doing IVF which hubby has said he doesn't want to do as he is happy with just having Harrison.....ugh emotions emotions! 

The storm here is terrible :( keep safe ladies i hope you are ok and weather is not as bad as here - we have trees down , flying fences etc!


----------



## barbikins

Nat, are you CD2 today?
And where the heck are you?! Do you have no power? xo

Nimbec, you're the best person for Nat to hear from since you know the healthcare system & such there. 
I'm sorry you got a bfn :( its still possible for a bfp!!!
I hope that you get your bfp very soon. You can always keep trying even when you can't take Clomid anymore so hang in there. How long were you trying to have Harrison again?


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Barbs it took 4years :S i'm worried as i don't ovulate without the clomid so theres no chance of a bubba however i'm more than happy with just Harrison I feel so privaleged to be able to just have him - i'd ideally like 2 tho and close together...but i guess what will be will be as they say! I get so frustrated that my body doesn't behave as i'm sure you ladies all understand - it really erks me when ladies just do it ince and get pg - what the hell!! Sorry rant over lol and i really do know how lucky i am its just a scary thought of the pressure of ttc long term again... Hope you are ok? Storm has passed a little here. I think Nat will have it worse than me - i really hope she is ok, they have been evacuating people... thinking of you Nat and hope you & family are safe & warm!! xxx


----------



## nimbec

Update: spotting bright red blood earlier well bit more than spotting and now looks like normal brown spotting of beg of AF really strange as only 11dpo I have always had lp's between 13-15days ...any thoughts ladies? Xx


----------



## eyemom

Shanta, yooooowwwch, sorry about your tooth! Hope it's feeling better quickly! Good luck testing. <3 

Barb, I'm so happy you're feeling good and you have a plan to go forward, yay!

Becky, ugh, sorry the weather has been so crappy! I hope you're not really out, but I know how it is when you just know. :hugs: Oh just saw your update and I have no real thoughts. I'd want to hope it's IB but I guess it's probably a little late for that. It's probably nothing bad, but still I hope it's just a one off, it's so upsetting to see anything out of the ordinary when ttc.

<3 to you all


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....Internet signal is shocking here so bare with me...

Becky....that was some great advise love...I thankyou you from the bottom of my heart...I guess the other day I panicked lol...
So as soon as I read your post I phoned my gp and _hopefully_ I Han get into see him on Monday to ask for the chlomid....that was a good idea to try a cycle or two before the iui...now I just have to sweet talk DR G to prescribe them lol.
I got a feeling he may say no untill the clinic sees what they want to do with us first.
Yes yes...the weather....it's horrendous isn't it....very scary...the marines are now helping us in the south west.....luckily my family and I have escaped anything happening to us....well apart from the wind litterally through Peter into the road "ON HIS FACE!" Bahahahahahahahahaha....li know I know it's very mean of me to laugh but I have this _condition _(lol) where I laugh at people if they hurt themselfs...lol not in a malicious way I just get the attack of the giggles.....
People rallied arond pete to help him but I just stood there in hysterics....
I got him home and nursed him well tho and his leg I can now report altho very bruises and cut is looking much much better.
As for the weather now it's "ok" but I know it's the calm before the storm.....we have round three hitting us in roughly 4hrs....this is supposed to be the worst on the way...and it will last Alll the way through till tmr night.oh geeees.
I think I saw that Wales has been told to brace too so I wish you and your family all the safty too...take care love.:) 
Oh and I saw that you have had the spotting and huge temp drop...:hugs: ...I'm sorry your cycle seems to be taking a turn for the worst.and I totally get how you gp feel about the journey taking years again...this actually makes me have slight panic attacks when I think about it...
Surly the docs wouldn't let you have go with no assistance with meds if you don't ovulate on your own...that's out of order...maybe a change of gp could help you with this dialema??....this is a very difficult situation for you I get that,lol.and I know how annoying it is when people say to try and relax about the worry but try not to let the pressure cooker get on top of you Hun...HOPFULLY you won't need the next 5 rounds of chlomid and you get your bfp ASAP.:flower:


Wow ...shanta...so sorry about your tooth Hun...I hope that is much better for you today...I hope too when you test that the trigger is gone and that you get two beautiful lines for real.:) :flower: 

Bex....how are you doing...have you o'd yet dear?....how is the weather your end? I hope it's not as bad as were have been getting.:flower: 

Erin...are you taking the chlomid this cycle again?...yes I agree with Becky on the fresh lining thing...brand spanking new lining...just waiting for eggy to Nessle in.:) 

Barbs....:wohoo: ...et on the 17th.....and on family day too.:thumbup: ....what an exciting week it will be for you...valentines and et...some super duper lurrrrving coming your way then lol...
I'm so excited for you...I'm am getting this overwhelming feeling that this is going to work this cycle...

Meggy?...how are you dear?...I am flabbergasted that you are 10 wks already...3 more weeks till 2nd tri and your out of the "worry woods" ....lol altho I get that the worry may never truley go away for you...its ok to worry Hun:hugs:...Yaye for Florida too...when you return you will most likely see the difference in your waistline and getting into this favourite jeans of yours...baby stepping on your fashion toes lol...
Meg...have a try of this....lay flat on your back...get nice and relaxed and gently feeling your uterus...your should start to feel the swelling of the uterus and maybe even a hardening ...that's baby...the flutters will start sooo soon I can't wait for you be telling us that you "may" have felt m&m move...:happydance: 
Are you keep a personal diary of bump pics?....I love to look back at mine...altho I cringe when I look at my 36 wk ones...gees I was a chunky monkey back then lol hahaha


Anyways ladies....cd2.5'here lol....kind of confused as to when what day is what bc...the heavy spotting/light flow started right before I went to bed...so I just counted cd1 as the full flow (the next morning)....that right ladies?

Feeling great about this cycle...(so far) ...ordered my opks this morning...grrr it took a while tho bc I had to keep resetting my wifi.
And hay...Yaye for me....I didn't order any ic's....I'm going to try and hold off for 11dpi this time for real and test with my superdrug cheepies.they are 10 mui and I trust them...if I get anything on that I will go and buy a frer.
Will test every 48hrs ...


Good luck everyone...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi nat! I emailed you! I hope you are keeping safe in the storm hun.. I love that story about Pete but I am glad you did take care of him after laughing at him LOL

As for your questions - I am not keeping a bump journal, no - I dont think I will want to remember getting so big to be honest lol.. I am already popping out of these pants I am wearing right now at work and it is NOT a good feeling haha..

I will have a bump before Florida most likely because I will be 5 months already by then...so no jeans for me! haha

yes... 3 weeks until 2nd tri but I do still feel some fear.. its improved but it is there... will see how I feel if I make it to week 13


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey Nat,

Think i ov'd yesterday, had pains around my left ovary. Lots like i'm in the 2ww.

The weather is windy and wet here, with lots of trees and branches down.

Hope your all well... Happy weekend


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Friday Ladies!!!!

8Dpo here took a Wally cheapie only got a ghost line so looks like I'll be good to test Sun!!! ;)


----------



## natjenson

Was going to updat e my journeL with a drunk ass text...but y'all think I'm being irresponsible ttc'dr lol...
So I just wanna say...woooohooooo.:wohoo: 
I deserve to be drunk -btw i never drink..(we'll once in a blue moon haha) .so tonight I drink.fak ittttttt!.lol

Hahahahahahahahaha

Natalie xxxccxcx


----------



## natjenson

Oh shoot/shit ....haha wrong thread! Oooooops lol bahahahahahahaha


Natalie xxxxxxxxcxx
P.s I thought I was on my journal page.hahahahahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## natjenson

Pps....everything can't be 100% serious right? We need a little fun right?....let us hair down petals....haha maybe if we do we get up the duffins.lol bahahahaha.

Ok ill shut up! Lol hahahaha-BED TIIIIIIME!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: ^^^^^^ Nat!!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Good on you Nat, letting your hair down once in a while is good for the soul xxx


----------



## Petzy

Lmao love drunk Nat haha !!


----------



## nimbec

LOL LOVE IT NAT!! 100% agree letting hair down when ttc is totally necessary and what you do while AF is here has no bearing on your cycle so you go girl!! Hope you are not suffering too much today!! 

Funny still spotting here weird - took another test just incase ...stark white and AF cramps started so guess the bitch will be full blown by tomorrow! 

hiya everyone hope you are all ok!


----------



## Petzy

Ugh Becky sorry you feel AF is coming Hun xx maybe you should let your hair down like Nat haha. 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday ! I just baked some cookies and then subsequently ate a bunch oops lol.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Meg I have .....my sat eve has consisted of half a bottle of wine and a whole large packet of Cadburys large buttons and omg i feel sick now lol!!! My last binge night before no choc, no alcohol etc ugh and witch is here still no real flow but horrid pains so i recon she will appear in the night. 

Your eating for 2 now so you are alowd! Its the one time you can justify it to yourself. I remember i founf the first tri hard as i looked podgy rather than preg but once i had a propper bump i LOVED it .....x


----------



## barbikins

Ya my RE even said having some drinks to take the edge off is good!!!
However I don't drink in the TWW. 

So yes to drinking when AF arrives!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies idk what to think I got a BFP yesterday was afraid it was the Trigger but 10DPT shouldn't show anything!!! :shrug: 
This AM my test was a TAd lighter and temp drop a tiny bit?!!?? 

What do u think Ladies who have had trigger shots??


----------



## eyemom

Oh Shanta I don't know but I really hope it's a real BFP! 

Sorry ladies I've been MIA. Busy at work and now sick. :( At least the Clomid is treating me kindly.

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Held my pee and got this :)
Still holding my breath a Lil but it's darker so FX!!!

https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...er_media_share


----------



## wannabemummyb

Get an error when i click the link. Fx for you


----------



## Sis4Us

Not sure why I copied it from the other thread but it works on there Hmmmm!! :shrug:

Will try again

https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/...e71ea7e3_zps44140075.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## wannabemummyb

Definately positive, i'm just not sure of the effect of the trigger. Fx


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Not sure why I copied it from the other thread but it works on there Hmmmm!! :shrug:
> 
> Will try again
> 
> https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/...e71ea7e3_zps44140075.jpg&evt=user_media_share

OMG omg omg.,,,,.sis..shanta.....yes I knew it!....I had that feeling ididnt I...I took a look at the link and it's defiantly a shade darker today....
:wohoo: .... :wohoo: 

I am soo emotional right now for you...
Ok so I guess I got to do my silly happydance for you now haha.lol
Look out for my vid Hun.:thumbup:

...my honest opinion....it
F ipyou usually do not get any epithet from your trigger on 10 dpo then I would say that's a real bfp Hun.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh I tried to upload asmall vid of my lame (lol) happydance....but it keeps saying file to big.booooooooo bnb.lol

After this months prediction tho girls I am finally convinced I am psychic .:thumbup:

So so happy for you shanta.:happydance:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Shanta when's your beta day?


Just checked the thread for my prediction...it was 30 of jan...

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Congrats Shanta!!! Great news :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Emailed my nurse she to,d me I have to wait Until Wed :( since its so early!!!

I told her my worry of twins so maybe they will make an Exception :shrug:

Cheri22 told me I would get a BFP in Feb but said Boy I hope shes wrong about Gender!!


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Emailed my nurse she to,d me I have to wait Until Wed :( since its so early!!!
> 
> I told her my worry of twins so maybe they will make an Exception :shrug:
> 
> Cheri22 told me I would get a BFP in Feb but said Boy I hope shes wrong about Gender!!

I guess tmrs frer will put your mind at ease love...:thumbup:

As for the boy prediction I sure hope you get your girl hunni....if not -it's the universe way of feeling you what's delt Hun...
I'm sure he will be loved so very much still.:thumbup:

Can't wait to see your frer tmr...Yaye.:happydance:

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

OMG shanta congratulations!!! That's fantastic news ...so happy for you! Those are great lines!! Eeek looking forward to today's test :) 

Nat any news from your doc? What cd are you now? I joined you in a blow out had wine and chocolate and copious amounts of both haha! 

Barbs how are you Any news on dates etc? Have u started drugs again? 

Erin glad clomid is treating you well :) 

Meg how are you eek so close to 2nd tri now! When do you get the gender results I'm sure you said it was sometime soon? 

Bex how are you? Where in cycle are you? 

As for me boring here I spotted for 3 days and now CD2 clomid tonight and hopefully the witch goes soon as she is making me feel utterly crap grrrrrr


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec! 
Yes already started Estrogen to build my lining. This Friday I will go in for ultrasound to make sure my lining is good. If all is well, IVF transfer is scheduled for Monday the 17th. :D 
Sounds like you're still waiting for AF to show up?


----------



## Petzy

Was not on all weekend... wow!!

Shanta!!! Huge congrats to you! Cant wait to see your test today! That is very exciting :D Is DH thrilled or what? Dont worry Wednesday is only two days away! I had to wait two weeks after my BFP to get in because my clinic was closed.. it sucked!!! 

Becky you asked about gender/genetic testing results... The website says about a week which would be Tuesday/Wed I guess, but I am not going back to my clinic until a week later on Feb 18th so I guess I will just get my results then.. but I am going to call the nurses on Wednesday and see if anything has come in yet out of curiosity.

I have to go see my family doctor this morning to get a requisition for IPS screening - I havent seen her since way before my BFP....


----------



## Sis4Us

Today's test looks similar to yesterday's :shrug: starting to worry I hope it's just cuz I have to Wee every 5 mins!!! :haha:

Not telling DH until Vday going to put a digital test in his gift ;) plus I'll have bloods then and feel a Lil better!! 

Happy Monday Ladies!!!


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies...:hi: 

Shanta good luck Hun...praying this is it for you :) 

Barbs...Yaye...next Monday can't come quick enough :wohoo:

Meg...so you "may" find out on Wednesday if boy or girl?.....Yaye. :)!

Becky...so sorry the witch has got you.that sux.boooo....when do you start the chlomid?

Bex...where did you go to Hun? :flower: ....what dpo are you now?

Erin....you must be starting the chlomid too about now right?...

Afm...cd5....nice relaxed/TRY HARD cycle going on here lol...
I am fertile on and around valentines...so hope ing this is my lucky lurrrrrve baby in the making...always loved the name rose so if this cycle works and it's a girl I hope to be able to incorporate the name somewhere to tie in with valentines.:) saaweeeeeeet.
:) 
Been stalking my front door/post box....waiting for a letter of some kind to invite us up to the clinic....I can tell this is going to drag lol..
I hope not .

Well ladies...hope you all having a great day...lots of love to you all from sunny Plymouth.(for a change lol) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! 
Good to see you on here :)
So, you have to wait for this letter to show to tell you when your appointment is?!
I hope you get preggo before then!!! Fingers crossed, eh?
Yeah I can't wait for next Monday. I just wanna get this show on the road.
At the same time, I feel like this cycle's pressure to get pregnant on. I'm running out of options & money here. It's making me really nervous!

Meg, you get to find out this week the sex of baby?!
It amazes me how far you've come! SO nice :)


----------



## barbikins

Shanta, hang in there try not worry. 
Wednesday will be the tell al :) And I think V day is great day for a suprise!

If I am pregnant at any point, I want to test before clinic blood results at home with DH just to have 1 moment that's not clinical.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, 

Shanta - great that you still have a line on frer, have everything crossed for you.

I'm now about 4dpo, dh has really gotten behind me this cycle, i think trying for so long put a dampner on things, then finally getting the bfp has made he focus which is great! I'm not sure this will be our month but i am fotever hopeful.

The weather is pretty bad here now, with lots of flooding. Datchet has been on bbc news all day which isn't too far to us and the town i work in is badly flooded and been featured on the news. Thankfully, we don't have any rivers near our house!

I had my weigh in with hubby yesterday and i've lost another 3lbs, so thats 1stone, 1lb in five weeks 

I hope those with af, she is treating you well. 

Happy monday all xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat!
> Good to see you on here :)
> So, you have to wait for this letter to show to tell you when your appointment is?!
> I hope you get preggo before then!!! Fingers crossed, eh?
> Yeah I can't wait for next Monday. I just wanna get this show on the road.
> At the same time, I feel like this cycle's pressure to get pregnant on. I'm running out of options & money here. It's making me really nervous!
> 
> Meg, you get to find out this week the sex of baby?!
> It amazes me how far you've come! SO nice :)

I don't think this week because, even though the results MAY come in this week, I doubt they will give them over the phone... so I probably have to wait until next Tuesday the 18th to find out. But I will give it a try for the hell of it anyways lol


----------



## barbikins

Wow, incredible. Either way its' not a long wait. I believe other wise the Anatomy is at 16 weeks & that's the earliest you can find out through ultrasound. 
Pretty cool. So how can they tell this early? Through blood work?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Wow, incredible. Either way its' not a long wait. I believe other wise the Anatomy is at 16 weeks & that's the earliest you can find out through ultrasound.
> Pretty cool. So how can they tell this early? Through blood work?

Anatomy is at 20 weeks; they put in a request for that today for me at the hospital.

The reason they can tell is because there is now baby DNA in my blood; so they extract the babies DNA from mine and then analyze it for those genetic markers... and just as a bonus it checks the sex too because it tells you the chromosomes..... but you can ask for them not to tell you, but of course I did not check that box lol:winkwink:


----------



## barbikins

Good plan! I'm not sure if I'd want it a surprise next time around or not.
A part of me doesn't wanna know & a part of me does.


----------



## Petzy

Wow no messages since Monday! What is happening here? lol

Hope you are all well.. I know Nat is busy with kiddos and the storm out there!

Stay safe Nat!


----------



## barbikins

omg, were is everyone?! :)

I'm just sitting, waiting for Friday & Monday to roll around. Dew Dew Dewwwww.
It's boring. But I need to get cracking at work so I may be MIA for the rest of the week. I'll make sure to update Friday & Monday thought if worse comes to worse

xo


----------



## barbikins

Shanta, how are things going love?


----------



## Petzy

Oh yes where oh where is Shanta with her update??


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I've been Mia it's a bit chaotic here with Gail force winds,flooding & work! Lights are currently flickering as I type lol 

Meg how exciting to find out eeek bet your counting down the days! How are you feeling...any sickness etc? Hope your a lucky one and feel fine!! 

Barbs hope work isn't too stressful and that time passes quickly for you. 

Nat, Erin,bex, shanta hope your all ok and shanta we need an update :) 

Boring here af kind of gone more spotting again so now the count down to O is on and my 3rd dose of 5 of clomid tonight. I'm feeling the worry and stress of lots of BD already as it's always such pressure :( I wish I knew roughly which day I'd O it can be anything between CD14 and CD26!! Hope you are all ok!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok Ladies here's my Update but I'm a Lil worried since my HCG seems low!!

HCG 56 P 40!!!!

My p is awesome just figured my HCG would be in the 100s
I go back Fri to check if it Doubles!!!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Ok Ladies here's my Update but I'm a Lil worried since my HCG seems low!!
> 
> HCG 56 P 40!!!!
> 
> My p is awesome just figured my HCG would be in the 100s
> I go back Fri to check if it Doubles!!!

Shanta - HCG is such a tricky thing.. it rises SO differently for everyone.. I was a major slow riser! I never doubled... my doc just wanted it to go up 60% and she checked it three times.. FX for you on Friday's results!

:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been Mia it's a bit chaotic here with Gail force winds,flooding & work! Lights are currently flickering as I type lol
> 
> Meg how exciting to find out eeek bet your counting down the days! How are you feeling...any sickness etc? Hope your a lucky one and feel fine!!
> 
> Boring here af kind of gone more spotting again so now the count down to O is on and my 3rd dose of 5 of clomid tonight. I'm feeling the worry and stress of lots of BD already as it's always such pressure :( I wish I knew roughly which day I'd O it can be anything between CD14 and CD26!! Hope you are all ok!

Hey Becky!

I do have a bit of sickness - comes and goes but no vomiting and its pretty mild so I wont complain much... I am doing well thanks :) really tired but its ok!

Stay safe in that storm.. I totally forgot you live out there too! Nat sent the most hilarious video of the storm today.. those winds are crazy!

I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle love xx


----------



## nimbec

Shanta thats great on the levels - as Meg said everybody is different so fx you get great results friday :) 

Thanks meg its absolutely CRAZY!! Sorry your are feeling sick ugh yuk i remeber it well but its a nice feeling too as it means bubs is all snuggly in there!! 

I'm off for a bath and relaxing night as i'm shattered - harrison is one years old on the 10th March and he's still up 6 times per night grrrrr naughty monkey!


----------



## natjenson

Hey a ladies...:) 

Sorry I haven't been online for a while...had so much going on here...
Had my niece hee yesterday over night...my bro and his gf desired as it was his birthday to get so drunk they didn't know what they were doing at all...disgraceful ...anyways I went storming around d to there home and literally took my 3yr old niece out of the house...she didn't need to see or be exposed to that.
We had a lovely time but by Lordy she and Harry exhausts me.to the core!....
So this morning I did my famous - heyyyy so your feeling crappy right?...oh by the way here's your daughter back!....
I did phone quite a few times today too -to make sure all was well for her.


So as meg was saying earlier...I sent a funny vid of the storm here today...
I pretended I was a whacky news reporter doing a live news report haha...
The crowd I gathered was quite unreal lol....not like me at all lol I am normally quite the shy one...but hay you know what??? Lately I have been letting the ttc process really get to me...I have had the yo yo affect going on for too long now...I'm up I'm down...I'm happy I'm sad...I'm calm I'm snappy....poor Pete lol...
Anyways I got to thinking...I need to have fun again...so today that is what I did....I randomly jumped out of the car pretending I was a news reporter bahahahaha

So anyways...how are we all doing?...

Shanta I see your post about hgc levels on your betas....remember natxo on 6dpo? I remember she was a VERY slow progressed with her bloods...she is now 20 was right?...anyways...I am praying for you Hun...I hopenfriday comes and goes sooner rather than later.:hugs: and with good news....

Becky...yes I totally get the"pressure corner" when af is over....I know exactly how this feels Hun...as we all probably do too...
This week has been a little more relaxed so far and I am about yo enter my fertile phase so I'm sure I will soon start to feel like "crazy woman lol" again thinking of timing again.
Good luck Becky I hope you o much much sooner this time .:flower: 

Bex...yaye for the tww....I hope it is treating yuo kindly my dear.:flower: ....how long is your lp normally?...when do you plan to test?

Barbs ...not long now till et day yaye...:flower: ....i am so excited for you...I know you are experiencing a whole range of emotions about this round Hun but I am ever more hopefull for you and hubby.:hugs: 

Meggy...haha...yes my vid...glad it cheered you up love...I hope work was bearable today Hun...bet you can't wait to be home relaxing with dh very soon.

Well afm...I'm cd7....I start the robitsun tmr...and it's totally yak yak yak!...
I am hoping that does the trick with the cm this month...I have noticed a drastic change and lack of lately...
Gah I hope this is not an issue again.we used the YES gel last cycle and I cannot say that was good on the pride as a woman lol...

Still no hear from the clinic yet...I'm hopping when we arrive home on Saturday morning we will have our letter sat on the doorstep waiting for us to open it :thumbup: 
Start oops on Saturday too...tempted to start Friday as last month I had my possy on cd11....don't want to miss the surge ...AHHHH...

Anyways ladies...hope all is well and I look forward to seeing this thread get going again...

Take care my petals...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hey a ladies...:)
> 
> Sorry I haven't been online for a while...had so much going on here...
> Had my niece hee yesterday over night...my bro and his gf desired as it was his birthday to get so drunk they didn't know what they were doing at all...disgraceful ...anyways I went storming around d to there home and literally took my 3yr old niece out of the house...she didn't need to see or be exposed to that.
> We had a lovely time but by Lordy she and Harry exhausts me.to the core!....
> So this morning I did my famous - heyyyy so your feeling crappy right?...oh by the way here's your daughter back!....
> I did phone quite a few times today too -to make sure all was well for her.
> 
> 
> So as meg was saying earlier...I sent a funny vid of the storm here today...
> I pretended I was a whacky news reporter doing a live news report haha...
> The crowd I gathered was quite unreal lol....not like me at all lol I am normally quite the shy one...but hay you know what??? Lately I have been letting the ttc process really get to me...I have had the yo yo affect going on for too long now...I'm up I'm down...I'm happy I'm sad...I'm calm I'm snappy....poor Pete lol...
> Anyways I got to thinking...I need to have fun again...so today that is what I did....I randomly jumped out of the car pretending I was a news reporter bahahahaha
> 
> Well afm...I'm cd7....I start the robitsun tmr...and it's totally yak yak yak!...
> I am hoping that does the trick with the cm this month...I have noticed a drastic change and lack of lately...
> Gah I hope this is not an issue again.we used the YES gel last cycle and I cannot say that was good on the pride as a woman lol...
> 
> Still no hear from the clinic yet...I'm hopping when we arrive home on Saturday morning we will have our letter sat on the doorstep waiting for us to open it :thumbup:
> Start oops on Saturday too...tempted to start Friday as last month I had my possy on cd11....don't want to miss the surge ...AHHHH...
> 
> Anyways ladies...hope all is well and I look forward to seeing this thread get going again...
> 
> Take care my petals...:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx

Nat you have had so much on your plate! But glad to hear from you...

I know you have dealt with BS from your Brother before.. thats a shame. But your niece is very lucky to have such a loving Auntie! I bet they tired you right out.... you need a BREAK and I am so glad you are going for a night with Pete for just that! Weeee Valentines.. love is in the air haha.. and you may be fertile??? CD7 today? hehe

I really hope you come home to find that letter from the clinic too hun :) The wait for this stuff really sucks!

I loved that video so much... I am glad you cheered yourself up.. I have every finger and toe crossed for you this cycle xoxo:flower:


----------



## natjenson

Shanta...a friend passed this info on to me a little while ago...

Thought this beta chart may put your mind at ease Hun ok..:flower: 
Btw....just took a look at your chart....your triphasic now.:flower: 

It's natural to be worried and scared love I get that....but try not to let past experiance rob you of your intiltment of joy...
Hang tight till Friday love....everyone's got their fingers tightly crossed for you :hug: 

Natalie xxx. https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hey a ladies...:)
> 
> Sorry I haven't been online for a while...had so much going on here...
> Had my niece hee yesterday over night...my bro and his gf desired as it was his birthday to get so drunk they didn't know what they were doing at all...disgraceful ...anyways I went storming around d to there home and literally took my 3yr old niece out of the house...she didn't need to see or be exposed to that.
> We had a lovely time but by Lordy she and Harry exhausts me.to the core!....
> So this morning I did my famous - heyyyy so your feeling crappy right?...oh by the way here's your daughter back!....
> I did phone quite a few times today too -to make sure all was well for her.
> 
> 
> So as meg was saying earlier...I sent a funny vid of the storm here today...
> I pretended I was a whacky news reporter doing a live news report haha...
> The crowd I gathered was quite unreal lol....not like me at all lol I am normally quite the shy one...but hay you know what??? Lately I have been letting the ttc process really get to me...I have had the yo yo affect going on for too long now...I'm up I'm down...I'm happy I'm sad...I'm calm I'm snappy....poor Pete lol...
> Anyways I got to thinking...I need to have fun again...so today that is what I did....I randomly jumped out of the car pretending I was a news reporter bahahahaha
> 
> Well afm...I'm cd7....I start the robitsun tmr...and it's totally yak yak yak!...
> I am hoping that does the trick with the cm this month...I have noticed a drastic change and lack of lately...
> Gah I hope this is not an issue again.we used the YES gel last cycle and I cannot say that was good on the pride as a woman lol...
> 
> Still no hear from the clinic yet...I'm hopping when we arrive home on Saturday morning we will have our letter sat on the doorstep waiting for us to open it :thumbup:
> Start oops on Saturday too...tempted to start Friday as last month I had my possy on cd11....don't want to miss the surge ...AHHHH...
> 
> Anyways ladies...hope all is well and I look forward to seeing this thread get going again...
> 
> Take care my petals...:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx
> 
> Nat you have had so much on your plate! But glad to hear from you...
> 
> I know you have dealt with BS from your Brother before.. thats a shame. But your niece is very lucky to have such a loving Auntie! I bet they tired you right out.... you need a BREAK and I am so glad you are going for a night with Pete for just that! Weeee Valentines.. love is in the air haha.. and you may be fertile??? CD7 today? hehe
> 
> I really hope you come home to find that letter from the clinic too hun :) The wait for this stuff really sucks!
> 
> I loved that video so much... I am glad you cheered yourself up.. I have every finger and toe crossed for you this cycle xoxo:flower:Click to expand...

Awe thankyou meg.:blush:....I try to be a good auntie yes...I could smack my bro right around the chops for what I walked into yesterday...after everything we went through as children I was shocked to see history repeating itself and I couldn't care less if they want to fight for my nieces disappearance...SHE was the importNt one...and oh boy if I ever see that again I will fight for custody of her too.
What a special lo she is in my heart...I couldn't bare for her to be a another statistic in this country that so many kids are already are apart of...this makes me soo soo sad.:( 

When I took her back today she cried her little heart
out for me...and it broke mine to walk away....but I will keep a VERY close eye on things from here on in.:thumbup:

Anyways...yes I'm soon to be a fertile bitch hahaha....and Friday-peters bitch hahahahahaha....
Iv took some chocky cake and some saucy sex cards and packed them in our over night bag already....I also got some nice new sexy underwear today too...so he is in for a treat he will won't forget in a loooong time lol...
I also got him a new shirt today and asked him to try it on tonight...oh boy...nom!....lol....defo wanted to rip it back off him again haha(he is looking so ripped again latley...too irresistible lol) ..:blush: :haha:

Anyways....hope your well my dear....take care...:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I've been down with a cold and then yesterday was just suuuuuper busy. Today I'm feeling even better...still not 100%, but functional at least! I don't know if I can catch up now, but I'll try to a little bit....

Shanta :hugs: Hope your next beta puts your mind at ease a bit! <3

Natalie :hugs: Glad your sweet niece has such an awesome aunt. <3 I get the feeling that there's never a dull moment with you. ;) Hahaha I love it. Good luck with the BD. 

Bex, good luck

Barb! I've got my Fx so hard!

Hi Meg! Glad you're doing well. :)

Ladies still enduring nasty weather! Hope you're staying safe! We are finally about to get a bit of a warm-up!

AFM, I'm on CD 10. I took my last Clomid pill yesterday. Haven't had a single side effect/symptom yet. Went ahead and did an OPK tonight, though I knew it would be too soon, I just wanted to do one. I thought it might have been too soon after the Clomid too, but it was ok (still negative). It's my first time using the cheapies from Target (happy to know about them now, Shanta!) and I must be so easily amused...I was like wow they come in a little tube! Temped today for the first time in a few days. Didn't bother at first due to low-grade fever. Then I was so stuffed up I was breathing though my mouth for a couple of nights, ugh, so awful. But I think I should still get in a few pre-ov temps now to have a pretty good idea what's going on around ovulation time.


----------



## natjenson

OMG! Robitssun is rank!
Lol

Hay Becky...the winds last night were 112 mph last night....crazy here isn't it.geeeees

Erin so sorry to hear that you been unwell love...glad your feeling better now tho :flower: 

May a bit Mia this weekend...got lots of SEXXXXX To be having lol (at the hotel) 

Take care all....
Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

They really are cute and Handy aren't they :haha:

Well my temps are in a steady Decline and I'm freaked out :shrug: hope it's nothing but I can't help but worry!!! :(


----------



## Petzy

Nat I love it! YOu have a great plan for tomorrow night hehe... and sounds like you have got it all under control... it is fun to dress the men up isnt it haha.. Mark is veryyyyy into clothes and has 10x more clothes than me.. he loves dressing up... sigh... sometimes I would like to see him in sweats haha

Hope you have an awesome night tomorrow but I know you will!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> They really are cute and Handy aren't they :haha:
> 
> Well my temps are in a steady Decline and I'm freaked out :shrug: hope it's nothing but I can't help but worry!!! :(

Sis.. I wish I could offer input, I dont know anything about temping

How important is temping once you know you are pg?? Is it supposed to keep rising or what

I have FX for you for tomorrow Sis xoxo:hugs: hang tight best you can


----------



## eyemom

I've heard temps can do crazy things after a bfp and it's best to stop temping for your sanity! That being said, I doubt I'd heed my own advice and it's so hard not to worry. Really praying everything is fine!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls.
I am so busy this week at work but wanted to say hello & wishing everyone the best!
I am going in tomorrow morning to get ultrasound & make sure my lining is good for Monday!
Have a great day, everyone! XO


----------



## eyemom

whoop whoop good luck!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to post Dhs Vday Surprise!!! He didn't make it home tonite Wont be home until 1PM tom I should have my beta back by then so FX!!!


https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/927a70d64d2239978bebee384e209c5d_zps8bf8c12e.jpg

I know it's Girly but it might be my only chance to Buy PINK!! :)


----------



## eyemom

Adorable I love it!

I would never get away with that because my DH is always like, "When do you start testing?" "Did you test this morning?" lol I couldn't even lie because he knows I'm a poas junkie. ;)


----------



## barbikins

Great surprise!
Oh lol my DH hasn't a clue what I do. He's not one to wanna test all the time. I tried to get him involved nd he got too stressed out. 
Oh well. I'll keep my own laboratory to myself lol

Nat, yes the cough syrup is rank!!! I found it in pill format so I tried that. However, fish oil & increasing my water intake did wonders!!! So I stuck to that for a while. 
Fx it helps you. I'm excited for your date tomorrow! What sort of dress did you buy?

Girls, any Vday plans?! None for us tomorrow. 
We will go out to dinner Sunday night.


----------



## eyemom

I've been taking Mucinex (guaifenesin) for my cold, and I still kinda need it though not as much, but I think I'm going to keep taking it until ovulation anyway just in case it helps with CM. I don't know, I tried it once before and didn't notice anything. We shall see!

No plans for Valentines Day here. Can't really think of anything and we're not really ones to spend a lot of money on a fancy dinner. We might do something silly and fun but still undecided.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Ladies .... I'm pretty sure he knows cuz he wants it To Be Done!! So he does ask if I POAS and I've been a Über B so he said tonite "If u R Preggo I hope u aren't like this for 9Mos!!!":haha:
Not sure what my Prob is usually I'm calm cool and Nice when Preggo well not this time!! :haha:

As far as Vday DH wants to go see a Band Sat but I'm not sure I'm up for that we will see its going to be Way to Crazy Friday nite I'll order out!!! ;)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, sorry for being MIA this week, had a really busy one, with a couple of family type dramas. Am currently at work so will post properly later.

Sis - I love the idea you have for your OH's Vday present how cute 

AFM 8dpo, doing my own head in with symptom spotting which I don't normally do. Mainly feels like loads of cm but not much in my undies, consitpation the last couple of days and stomach cramps that don't really feel like AF and just knackered all the time! I actually slept through the night on Wednesday night, which I never do! 

DH and I are having dinner at home tonight for vday and I have bought him some presents and designed a card on moonpig. He claims to have not had time to get anything so let's see.

Hope you are all well?

Nat saw Plymouth on the news - not nice there. The town I work has been on the news most days because it is flooded. Luckily, I work the other side of the town away from the thames, so we are ok for now, but have had trees down in the road near my house and today/tonight is only going to get worse!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Sorry i've been quiet a combination of hurrendous weather and being absolutely exhausted :wacko:

Nat you are such an amazing auntie i'm so so sorry that you and the familly are having these issues it must be really tough esp for you as you are watching over it ((((hugs)))) I agree guifasin is RANK!! I'm taking it too this cycle as my cm has disappeared with the clomid...hoping that and the preseed will help plus as barbs said lots of water! LOVE your valentines plan :) I am off to buy a nice meal from M&S later to cook for us once my little monkey has gone to bed then i may but some sexy undies on too - not that i'm fertile but hey a gal has to try and keep the hubby happy! 

Barbs hoping all is just fabulous for your appt fx it will be it HAS to be your turn this time :) 

Meg How are you? are you enjoying being preggy now? I'm guessing it must be starting to feel 'real'! 

Shanta I absolutely love the valintines gift and i'm really hoping betas come back good for you - i'll be checking in too see :) I understand buying pink just incase ;) you may be buying lots more of it!! 

eyemom i understand not wanting to spend the money...hubby and i feel the same plus with harrison its just easier to stay in. Hope you have a lovely evening :) what CD are you now? 

Bex Sorry to hear you have had some issues ugh work, familly, life in general can be a real nightmare. Glad to see you back and love the fact u designed your own card....do u think he may surprise you?? 

As for me it's our first valintines as hubby and wife so i bought him a husband card, we decided not to buy presents and just do cards which we did this morning. hmmmm he appologised for it being a shit card (believe me it was!!) said it came from the local spa...we have a lovely card shop less than 200yards from the house??? I was a bit disappointed but i guess it's the thought that counts?! Oh and yes i told him it was shit :0!! Boring here waiting to Ov last comid tonight....then the waiting game begins!


----------



## Sis4Us

<3 HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!! <3

Love Each and Every one of U Lovely Ladies!! 

Hopefully soon I'll know My Love Bug is here to Stay!!! 

Nat have FUN this weekend w lots of :sex:!!!!

Barb hope everything goes great!!!

Erin FX 2nd is a Charm!!!

Bex sorry about all the issues I hope everything gets sorted out Quickly!!!

Becky we have been married 8+ yrs and DH isn't even here so I got my own presents:haha: this Am the boys will open their Vday stuff so that will be fun but yea it can get dissapointing!!! :shrug:
I'm sure he will bring something home and All I really want is my beta to Double!! ;)


----------



## eyemom

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies! :kiss::kiss:

lol Shanta maybe I'm projecting, but it's not fun for us ladies either to be moody. Hope you're feeling better soon. ;) Sounds like your DH will not be shocked, but it's a lovely surprise you have for him anyway. Saw your temp went up again this morning. Dying to see your numbers today, it's got to be good!

Hiya bex, sorry you've had stuff going on. Good to see you! It's so hard not to symptom spot. I try not to, but I always do it anyway starting around 7-8 dpo (when symptoms could feasibly mean something). It helps pass the time I suppose. ;) Hope all these things mean something good for you!!

Hi Becky! Sorry about the lousy card, but I guess he tried???

AFM, It's CD12. I was instructed to start OPKs on CD12, but I tend to start them earlier b/c sometimes I ovulate early-ish. Maybe I wouldn't on Clomid, but idk. Anyway, CD10 opk negative, CD11...last night I forgot to do it until I already chugged a huge glass of water to take my Mucinex! We started BD last night, and so last time I got up to pee I went ahead and took one but it was still pretty dilute. It was negative and I think it was probably a legit negative anyway. Decided to take one this morning...I had to be in at work earlier than usual so it was early, like 7:45ish. And it was positive already! Hopefully I won't ovulate any earlier than CD14. But glad to have the heads-up as my OPK didn't turn positive until the very last minute last cycle.

VDay stuff, we're still torn. My parents have to stay in with my home-bound grandma, so they are going to be home anyway and they've offered to watch DD. But we can't think of anyplace we'd really like to go. But still...excuse to go out on a date. BUT DD is really amped up about Valentine's Day, and Chick Fil A (fast food chicken place) is doing a thing where they make it "fancy" (relatively, like candlelight, tablecloths, they serve you at the table kind of stuff). And I wonder if she'd get a kick out of that. It wouldn't normally be my first pick for VDay, but it looks like it'll be pretty cute and family friendly.


----------



## Petzy

Shanta.. thinking of you today FX for your bloods! xo


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hubby actually got 24 red roses delivered to work for me and got me a lovely card  we are making fajita's tonight and chilling out.

Hope you all have super weekends xx


----------



## Petzy

wannabemummyb said:


> Hubby actually got 24 red roses delivered to work for me and got me a lovely card  we are making fajita's tonight and chilling out.
> 
> Hope you all have super weekends xx

Very sweet!! xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my Results and of Course I'm still Worried !!!

HCG 95 P 32!!!!

I go for another draw Mon and talk to the Dr U/S in 2WKS!!

Trying to stay ++++ but it's Hard!!!


----------



## barbikins

Happy Valentine's ladies! Hope you have an awesome one.
I've been MIA b/c I've been SO busy at work!!!

I went in for my ultrasound & bloods & RE says my lining is great!
I am ready for 8am on Monday for my FET!!! Whoop!
I am starting Progesterone shots today, continuing my high dose of Estrogen, baby Asprin. I have three days of antibiotics to take & four days of a steriod. I hadn't a clue about the steriods until today. Basically it's to suppress my immune system so that my antibodies don't attack the frozen embryo. Apparently this is common with frozen transfers. Interesting!

Other than that, not much going on over here. I can't wait until this day's over (not yet for me) and I can go into weekend mode. I plan to hit the liquore store. I need to take off the edge from this week. AND it's my last weekend to drink up! I'll be sobre for minimum 2 weeks, Maximum 40plus LOL


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Well I got my Results and of Course I'm still Worried !!!
> 
> HCG 95 P 32!!!!
> 
> I go for another draw Mon and talk to the Dr U/S in 2WKS!!
> 
> Trying to stay ++++ but it's Hard!!!

Shanta, fingers crossed for you! Remember, I was a very slow riser too, and I never doubled my hcg... My doctor said she just wanted to go up 60% every time. And the first time it didn't even go it 50%... So I had to go for a third draw, and they both went up about 60%. And that seem to be good enough for them... FX for Monday :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Barb! Monday eek! 2 days to go. So glad it's here :)

And yes drink up! Last chance for a long time I hope haha. 

I will admit I looked wistfully into my wine fridge last night..... Sigh !!


----------



## Petzy

Wow I am a lime today LOL


----------



## barbikins

Sis, hope it keeps getting higher!
When is your next Beta?!

Yay for Lime! You got to line fast lol. That's big!
Yep two more days for me. Wahoo! And I don't need the hcg shot so I'm happy to know that if I test & see any line, it's real!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Barb love not having the trigger I hate wondering!! FX :happydance:

I go Mon for my 3rd blood draw they werent even going to do it cuz my numbers are going up but I told them I would feel better checking!! ;)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies....

Hope you all had a good valentines.:) <3

Yaye barbs....no trigger this time...:happydance: got a good feeling here :thumbup: 
Roll on tmr.so excited for you.:wohoo:

Meg!....your a lime! Wowzers......yes barbs is right that's big-you have a baby a size of a lime inside you,,,yaye,,,:) 
Hard to believe its real right.lol...
So sorry to hear about your horrid wrenching/run/mad dash....those are the moments I hated too...I preferred it when those moments ACTUALLY ended in a results of barf!...at least I felt better after haha...
Although I don't wish that one on you I hope this phase is winding out for you now.
And naughty hubster teasing you about it -hey it was purely a coincidence ...but then again perhaps the hospital and all the smells through most of that up for you.:hugs: 

Shanta...so I totally get your fears here's Hun...and I can't wish tmr on quick enough for you love....I hope today comes and goes so you can wake up get your morning coffee fix and get on with the betas...looking forward to hearing how that goes.
And you are in my thoughts....(hayyyyy Aftg had her baby...:happydance: -oh dear that went quick right lol...) -(our turn :) )

Bex....what's the news on the dpo front?....have you tested yet?...hay I think we are all guilty of a symptom spot or two from time to time...haha me every month haha...
Fx for you bfp love.:flower: 

Becky?....how did your m&s meal for two go?....did Harry settle early enough for you both? I hope so.:) 
My friend had the m&s meal too and she rated it good....was yours good....I remeber last years...let's just say it was mimamal lol....my sister was mad that she was still hungry after lol...

Erin?....I for get lol your a few days in front of me right?....has I occurred yet?...I hopes so.:flower: 
Let us know how that's going won't you.:) 

Well afm...cd11 here...no sign of yet...about to do my mid morning opk...will defo report on how that ends up.:) 
The hotel and meal was fantastic.we got slightly drunk.haha
And instead of my plan to wear Pete's danglys out we were too knackered haha....
But we made up for it last night instead...but again....I was sooo tired I could barely get into it.
But I bought a saucy little dolly cami yesterday so intend to save that for the "big guns" night .lol....

The robitsun is going ok...noticed a slight increase in cm but no copious yet lol...
Still time for it too kick in I suppose.

So yesterday was eventful....we took Harry to the pet store just to show him all the birds gerbils and rabbits....
At the back of the shop was a set of white red eyed rats.....
Here's me thinking ohhhhh how cute ....I point at them to show Pete....I took my eye off the ball for LESS than a second and the little ******* bit my finger!
Now....get picture the scene.....I rarely swerve unless I am having a joke or REALLY pissed off.....I screamed out "OMG YOU LITTOE C.U.N.T....." (Oooops) 
I quickly realize a mother covered her daughters ears looking at me with a rather shocked look on her face ...Harry looks at Pete and went uh ohhhhhh mommy say naughty word daddy!....and a first aider happend to be there grabbing a hold of my finger which btw is PISSSING with blood and she treys to taunacading it immediately...
I stood there with the reddest face ever!....I was mad and imbarressed all at once....then the mother that covered her dd ears approached me and said quietly ....don't worry love I would have said worse haha...are you ok?
Then when I felt normal enough again I start to complain at the shop keeper....your faking rat just tried a sample of my DNA!....the little fucker!....he then says....well there is a sign saying do not put your fingers in the cage!....
Errrrm....you twat....my finger was no where near his cage ....the little white fucker stuck his head out of his cage and bit me!....do domething about it or I will buy him and feed him to my cats! 
The whole shop laughed histerically lol...lit was funny then..l.and I left oppolagising about my language and vowed to never return and warn all about the devil rats that he was selling lol.
*sigh* lol....my finger hurts sooooo much today! Lol

So anyways....that was my weekend so far..lol

I hope all of yours is a good one so far and I hope to catch up again more later on tonight..l.with of course a much shorter post lol

Take care my petals...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Lol Nat, your visit to the pet store was eventful! I am guessing you won't ever be buying a rat?!

Awesome on the lime - the time is going to fly by. One of my forum friends is ready to have hers and it only seems like a week ago she got her bfp!

I'm on 10dpo, did an ic last night with only an hours hold and thought I saw the shadow of a line but could just have line eye! Will test with fmu tomorrow. Feeling exhausted, sicky and get a bit dizzy. Had a shooting pain in my hoha yesterday was not pleasant. Spotting after bm. Cervix is still majorly high, can hardly reach it at times. Feel a bit achey in tummy and back. I'm convinced Af is on her way lol 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday xxx


----------



## natjenson

wannabemummyb said:


> Lol Nat, your visit to the pet store was eventful! I am guessing you won't ever be buying a rat?!
> 
> Awesome on the lime - the time is going to fly by. One of my forum friends is ready to have hers and it only seems like a week ago she got her bfp!
> 
> I'm on 10dpo, did an ic last night with only an hours hold and thought I saw the shadow of a line but could just have line eye! Will test with fmu tomorrow. Feeling exhausted, sicky and get a bit dizzy. Had a shooting pain in my hoha yesterday was not pleasant. Spotting after bm. Cervix is still majorly high, can hardly reach it at times. Feel a bit achey in tummy and back. I'm convinced Af is on her way lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday xxx

Good luck Bex...those symptoms sound promising.:thumbup:
Looking forward to seeing you test.althoe...there's NO WAY I'd be waiting if I thought I may have seen a line lol...
:flower:

Natalie xxx
P.s....no -no rats EVER! Lol


----------



## natjenson

Yaye...almost there...thinking I may get my possy tonight.woop woop...:happydance:

Btw..the top one is last nights.:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabemummyb

That's looking good Nat, get to bd'ing tonight xx


----------



## barbikins

Nat, almost there!!! Whoop!


----------



## barbikins

Omg Nat. Nice rat story!!! I would have screamed obscenities too lol
I'm surprised it was in a cage. Here, all rodents are in big fish tanks.


----------



## barbikins

Bex, most woman get a clear positive at 11dpo so crossing fingers!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry didn't get to post my Line porn yesterday we where enjoying the weather ALL day and hanging w the neighbors all Nite!!!
They drank ALL my bros Moonshine and I didn't even get to have a Sip!! :(
Luckly they were all a Lil to tipsy to notice I wasn't drinking at All !!! :haha:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/295c3bd09b8b94b6fb3fbf717293d0ef_zpsa3fe5e81.jpg

Today's is a tad darker which makes me happy since I've had Cramps on and off for days!! Never got hat w my boys is it my Age or what??!! :shrug:


----------



## natjenson

Yay shanta that's a nice looking test...I think (and I pray) that you got this one hunni.:flower: :thumbup:

Natalie...xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oooh barbs we will be a day off again...:happydance: 

Pact? Lol

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Pact?! I've got like 50IC. No can do lol
I can't wait to start testing!!! Tee hee


----------



## eyemom

Hi Shanta! That's some nice line porn you have there! Fx for tomorrow! That's encouraging that your Dr seems to be happy enough with the way your numbers are rising. I'm with Natalie, I'm staying positive about this one. <3 Did I somehow miss it? How'd it go with your DH's VDay surprise?

Barb that's so exciting, good luck in the morning! :happydance: That's so great that you don't have to do the hcg. I want to see your line porn soon too! ;)

Meg, yay it's lime week!

Hi Natalie! I am a little ahead of you, I'm CD14. Maybe depending on when we ovulate we'll be on the same page again. I'm totally baffled about my OPKs this time, too, but I think I'm going to O pretty soon.

OMG your pet store story. Hahaha. It's funny but I feel for you at the same time! How's your finger? Is there any concern about an infection?

Oh Bex, I hope this is the start of your BFP!

Becky how are you doing?

AFM, I will probably be doing a lot of lurking this week because we have so much left to do to get ready for my FIL coming to town and preparing for DD's 3rd birthday. I'll post if there's time like from work though.

Anyway, I was confused by my OPKs this time. It's my first time trying the Target brand kind. (I was so excited about them first, but I just noticed on the bottle this afternoon, you're supposed to use them all within 30 days??? I don't know if I can do that. They're not as cheap if I end up wasting some. Shanta did you ever use them past the 30 days?)

I keep going off on tangents. Okay I take the Clomid on CD 5-9, and I know Clomid can cause a false positive OPK if you take them too soon.

On CD 10 though, I went ahead and took one that night mostly just out of curiosity. Had it been positive, I definitely would have attributed it to the Clomid. But it was very negative.

So....
CD10 (pm) - negative
CD 11 (really late like 11 pm b/c I almost forgot to do it) - very negative, though my pee was kinda dilute...pretty confident it was a legit negative anyway though
CD 12 (am--like 7:30ish, but I knew a mid-morning one would not be possible) - very positive! I didn't think the Clomid would affect the results at this point since I'd already been getting some negatives after finishing the pills, but now I wonder??? Anyone know?
CD 12 (pm) - very negative again...I was expecting it to still be positive if it were a real surge. Thought I'd better keep doing the OPKs until I was sure I ovulated, just in case.
CD 13 didn't have time in the morning before work, so I did one as soon as I got home:
~5:30 pm - very negative
~9:00 pm - what I'd consider an "almost positive," but not quite, but it was like an hour later before I looked at it. Ugh I've been so bad at OPKs this cycle. :dohh: I was going to be sitting around, then ended up having a chance to take my shower, so I totally forgot to look at it until later when I went back to the bathroom to pee. So I did another one to try to confirm....
~11:00 pm - very negative again, but my urine was pretty dilute again b/c I had to drink a full glass of water with my Mucinex maybe 1-2 hours prior.
CD 14 (today around 1:30) - positive again!

So weird. I know it's possible to gear up to ovulate then not...then your body tries again and then you ovulate. It's just never happened to me (if that's what's going on) that I've caught anyway.

Usually my plan of attack is to BD every other day starting around CD10-11, then once I get the +OPK we BD every night. This time we've just been DTD every night since CD11. At least there's no male factor issue so hopefully it's good to be doing it frequently. ;) :thumbup: I just feel dumb b/c I've been doing OPKs for a LONG time and I don't think I've ever been such a space case about taking them properly.

Anyway, expecting to be in the TWW sometime between tomorrow and Wednesday.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin they still work I wouldn't worry About using all them now!!!

I've used mine in a 3mo time frame worked fine every month!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Also I would go by your morning ones your lee is diluted at note so u might not get a +++

Also u have to let them sit for 10mins I think to get the correct reading


----------



## eyemom

Yeah I just thought usually an LH surge occurs in the evenings? Did I make that up? So for it to happen sometime after 11 pm but before 7 am, is that weird? I guess it's possible the 11pm one was a false negative, but I wasn't even really supposed to be doing them yet at that point. I'm new to this brand, but with the other brands I've used, even on those occasions when I had to use diluted pee for whatever reason, it was still somewhat close-ish enough to give me a general idea what's going on.

When I take them in the evenings, I generally refrain from drinking anything for a couple of hours beforehand. It just didn't work out well with my medication timing this time.

I usually set a timer for 10 minutes to go look at it. But sometimes if it's an hour (or more) later, if they're too dried out, they look different. Either a little faded out or a little darker than if I look between maybe 10-20 minutes. So when it's close, it can make it kind of ambiguous. The obvious ones are still obvious though no matter when I look at it (as long as it's after the necessary reaction time).

In any case, I got a negative (my CD 10 one was reliable even if my CD 11 one wasn't), then a positive, then a negative (at least one of them was reliable b/c I didn't get to drink anything at work hardly), and now a positive again. That's something I've not had happen before.

Oh I just saw your previous post. Glad to know they'll still be usable next month (though kind of hoping against hope I won't need them next month!) Thanks for your help! <3


----------



## Sis4Us

I think maybe the 1st was due to the Clomid u get a Estrogen surge due to taking an Enstrogen blocker !!!
Mine was usually right after stopping cuz I'm E dominant but it might have taken u longer!! :shrug:

Looking at your temps I would go by the most recent since ur temps have dropped!! GL


----------



## eyemom

Okay yeah I don't know what I am unmedicated! I just thought if I got a negative after stopping the Clomid, then any positive after would be a real one. But apparently not! This makes more sense though b/c I'm getting some more fertile mucus now. I just wish we would have been DTD every other night up til now. DH has rock star sperm, so I think it should be okay to DTD nightly. But I wonder about saving up good ones too. And also I'm tired. :haha: I'm going to be ready for a break in a day or two. ;)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Erin....ok I'd go by your temps Hun...opks 
Can be a little stressful sometimes...yes yes still use your opks dear but if you o your temps will confirm it.:thumbup: 

And it makes sense if your getting your fetile mucus now it's iniment anyday soon Hun.:) 
Good luck Erin....
How are you finding the gaufasin...? Yak isn't it lol....I didn't take mine today..lthe very thought of it was making me retch...lol...and I had some watery cm today so I thought it was safe to skip a day.:thumbup: 

I got my almost possy tonight so I'm hoping I'm 1dpo by teusday/Wednesday...:wohoo:
Another 28 day cycle for me...I could get used to this you know....goodbye are the days of 31 day cycles at least Yaye :happydance: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Oh yes I'll always temp. I just already wore myself out LOL and we still have to keep going. :haha: And I'm worried we already used up the best sperm??? 

The guaifenesin is ok. I can't tell if it's doing anything for CM, but I've needed it for my cold anyway, so I'm just hoping it has lots of good effects all around, haha. What I'm taking isn't Robitussin though, it's in pill form, so I don't really taste it. Thankfully. ;) I have memories of Robitussin years ago and it is naaaaasty. ;) What I take is Mucinex (actually generic), and I can't find that it's available in the UK. It's in 600 mg extended release tablets. For a cold, you can take 1-2 every 12 hours.

Good luck Nat I hope you get your +opk soon! Then we can agonize over the tww again together. ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin looks like u are making a good eggy!!!! GL

AFM got my Beta results HCG 248 P 31.2

Go on 3/4 for U/S !!!!

Will get the Materna21 in 8wks or so!!! :)


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Erin looks like u are making a good eggy!!!! GL
> 
> AFM got my Beta results HCG 248 P 31.2
> 
> Go on 3/4 for U/S !!!!
> 
> Will get the Materna21 in 8wks or so!!! :)

:happydance: oh Yaye shanta....it's looking good.:thumbup:

So pleased for you.:happydance: :wohoo: 
Can't wait to hear back about your materna21 and your U/S...:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies sorry i'm not about loads of crap going on here :( plus my back is agony - had to book appt with spinal consultant again as i can hardly walk so that has royally messed up this cycle :( had to take 2 days of Diazepam then Ibroprofen so my poor eggs don't stand a chance :( Plus i'm in too much pain to BD cue real FRUSTRATION!!!! hoping that as meds where taken on CD8 & 9 that it is far enough away from O and that my back miraculously recovers in the next day in time for BD....Hubby has agreed to BD everyday from CD 12 as i could 0 anywhere between 14 & 18....so we agreed this was the way forward this month - assuming my geriatric back can deal with it. I'm in so much pain its making me really depressed :( 

Anyhow FANTASTIC betas sis you must be really chuffed :) and is the materna test the one where you find out the sex? how are you feeling? any symptoms?

Meg sorry you have had some horrid waves of nausea ugh yuk can't believe how big your little bean is now how exciting!! When do you get those sex results i'm dyyyyyyying to know! 


Barbs how are you feeling, when do you go in for transfer...i think its this week? Are you still having just the one frostie transfered? 

Erin I have used opk's for several months at a time from the first batch and no accuracy issues so as the girls say they should A ok! Sorry you seem to be having mini surges before the actual egg release. This actually has happened to me a few times in the last 5 cycles its really frustrating and tiring on the BD front :( Temps look like you are fertile now tho so you are nearly at the finish line....BD everyday is fine as long as there is no male factor (I was told this from my consultant) even though everyother day in the lead up if you look at the SMEP they recomend everyday for a few days. I recon you have it well and truly covered. I'm joining you (back permitting) in the everyday quest this month as i have no idea when 0 will happen! 

Nat hows things with you? have you had your possy? hows your neice? i've been thinking about you and her a lot she's so very lucky to have you! 

Bex hows life treating you? hope you are ok and not too busy! 

Finally girls i have one last dilemma that i hope you can help with. I recently moved Harrison from nursery as when i collected him his nails where caked in black gunge & when i asked if he'd been playing outside the answer was no - i have always known its not the cleanest of places but i was horrified at this. He absolutely loves it there and never cries. I have moved him to the only other option (i live in a remote area) and she has been late on his first 2 days, when i collected him yesterday he looked really upset and when i left him this morning he screamed. This is not like him at all he will go to anyone and is a really happy baby......so i'm torn what the hell do i do??? send him to a dirty place where he is happy or.......gosh i'm so stressed about it! Thanks in advance! 

Sorry its a bit of a selfish post!


----------



## GemVR

Hi there,

We've been TTC since May 2013 after losing our baby at 8 weeks...I am only 27, as is my husband, we are both really healthy and I am ovulating and have had ultra sounds etc. I just dont know why it is not happening for us..

After my miscarriage I had horrific PMS/depression for months, which is finally under control with the help of vitex, macca root and reflexology. But each AF that comes is still so deflating. I know they say you have to relax and just let it happen, and God knows I am trying but I cant seem to let it go...

Does anyone have any advice? I am 10dpo and am pretty much 100% sure I am not preg this month. Im not sure how much more of this I can take but even when we take a break I'm still 2 week waiting in the back of my mind.

xx


----------



## GemVR

Hi there,

We've been TTC since May 2013 after losing our baby at 8 weeks...I am only 27, as is my husband, we are both really healthy and I am ovulating and have had ultra sounds etc. I just dont know why it is not happening for us..

After my miscarriage I had horrific PMS/depression for months, which is finally under control with the help of vitex, macca root and reflexology. But each AF that comes is still so deflating. I know they say you have to relax and just let it happen, and God knows I am trying but I cant seem to let it go...

Does anyone have any advice? I am 10dpo and am pretty much 100% sure I am not preg this month. Im not sure how much more of this I can take but even when we take a break I'm still 2 week waiting in the back of my mind.

xx


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies sorry i'm not about loads of crap going on here :( plus my back is agony - had to book appt with spinal consultant again as i can hardly walk so that has royally messed up this cycle :( had to take 2 days of Diazepam then Ibroprofen so my poor eggs don't stand a chance :( Plus i'm in too much pain to BD cue real FRUSTRATION!!!! hoping that as meds where taken on CD8 & 9 that it is far enough away from O and that my back miraculously recovers in the next day in time for BD....Hubby has agreed to BD everyday from CD 12 as i could 0 anywhere between 14 & 18....so we agreed this was the way forward this month - assuming my geriatric back can deal with it. I'm in so much pain its making me really depressed :(
> 
> Anyhow FANTASTIC betas sis you must be really chuffed :) and is the materna test the one where you find out the sex? how are you feeling? any symptoms?
> 
> Meg sorry you have had some horrid waves of nausea ugh yuk can't believe how big your little bean is now how exciting!! When do you get those sex results i'm dyyyyyyying to know!
> 
> 
> Barbs how are you feeling, when do you go in for transfer...i think its this week? Are you still having just the one frostie transfered?
> 
> Erin I have used opk's for several months at a time from the first batch and no accuracy issues so as the girls say they should A ok! Sorry you seem to be having mini surges before the actual egg release. This actually has happened to me a few times in the last 5 cycles its really frustrating and tiring on the BD front :( Temps look like you are fertile now tho so you are nearly at the finish line....BD everyday is fine as long as there is no male factor (I was told this from my consultant) even though everyother day in the lead up if you look at the SMEP they recomend everyday for a few days. I recon you have it well and truly covered. I'm joining you (back permitting) in the everyday quest this month as i have no idea when 0 will happen!
> 
> Nat hows things with you? have you had your possy? hows your neice? i've been thinking about you and her a lot she's so very lucky to have you!
> 
> Bex hows life treating you? hope you are ok and not too busy!
> 
> Finally girls i have one last dilemma that i hope you can help with. I recently moved Harrison from nursery as when i collected him his nails where caked in black gunge & when i asked if he'd been playing outside the answer was no - i have always known its not the cleanest of places but i was horrified at this. He absolutely loves it there and never cries. I have moved him to the only other option (i live in a remote area) and she has been late on his first 2 days, when i collected him yesterday he looked really upset and when i left him this morning he screamed. This is not like him at all he will go to anyone and is a really happy baby......so i'm torn what the hell do i do??? send him to a dirty place where he is happy or.......gosh i'm so stressed about it! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sorry its a bit of a selfish post!

Hiya Becky love...:flower: I'm so so sorry to hear about your back...I am familiar with the feeling of dispare when it gets bad and no matter what you do nothing helps...I generally do a little exercise daily for 10 mins(stretching and a gentle jog(even indoors-on the spot) ) 
I know this is only a temporary solution for now but it buys me a few hours to get the days chores done...
I truly hope you make a speedy recovery Becky.
And don't be too hard on yourself either love...the diazipan is a great relaxant when your feeling overwhelmed with pain.
I actually took a diazipan to help relax me around a week ago and I have ovulated...(all be it I have no idea what quality the egg was in tho lol) 
Either way your well being is more important for now and you need to take care of your needs for now Hun :flower:

Ok so I will offer as much advice as I can about Harrison's nursary...
I would be exactly the same about the given situation with his health and saftey ....gawsh If picked my Harry up and found him like that I would certainly confront the assistant and question Harry's saftey on the premises.
I think you are doing the right thing here-moving him....and I think that his upset ness was due to the fact that he is getting used to a change....one that you have made for the better I would like to add.:thumbup:
I had a similar experience recently myself and I have done the same thing....I took Harry to nursery and watched him play for a while....when it came to snack time I noticed that they did not encourage any kind of hand sanitation what so ever...so I promptly took over...the other kids were eating with their hands and none of them were wiped down after the fruits snacks either...
When we left the nursary I went to sanitise him again and his nails were black and grimy...it was un Nerving...the place looked clean but it's clear they do not wash anything after each session.
So I haven't took him back and I am currently in limbo as to where to place Harry now bc we should be moving soon so I am now self teaching him untill we find a new house.
Pls don't be hard on yourself about this either...I'm sure little Harrison will soon adapt as heartbreaking as it is to see your child in such an emotional state....we have a life time of these tough desisions to make love so I guess now is a better time than never to get used to how our disisions affect our children...as awfull as that sounds.
Remember it's for the best and soon enough your little man will nurture and will come through it and you will see the benefits of moving him in time to come.:thumbup:

Thankyou so much for thinking of me and my poor little darling of a niece...she is adorb...
I lay awake every night thinking of her and I pray that she is ok...I have been quite the pain In The jaxy phoning up several times a day so I can judge the background noises...and I have also shown up unexpectedly a few time since too....the mom -she try's hard but not hard enough in my eyes...it seems her "fun" is very important to her...but if this carries on and I ever find out that this has happened around my niece again I am going to step in on a long term basis and really shake things up and take control of the situation.
She is 3 and they don't even take her to nursary...and I hate to be one of those awfull parents that compare children's ability but she is soooo behind on things it's upsetting.she is almost half a year infront of my Harry and he is very intelligent...he teaches her stuff.
I am going to put it out there that I would like to have her every other weekend and try and make up for that....even get her enrolled into a decent nursary.

Yes yes your right...I got my possy last night.:happydance:....on cd12 
I am very pleased about this as that is 3 cycles in a row now that I have gotten my possy earlier...I just hope it's here to stay.fx:thumbup:

Now love...you just try and get as much rest as possible and don't be hard on yourself and your a great mommy for caring enough about Harrison's welfare at nursery.and actually doing something about it is proactive and sensible and makes a huge amount of sense,.

Get well soon Hun :hug: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

GemVR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We've been TTC since May 2013 after losing our baby at 8 weeks...I am only 27, as is my husband, we are both really healthy and I am ovulating and have had ultra sounds etc. I just dont know why it is not happening for us..
> 
> After my miscarriage I had horrific PMS/depression for months, which is finally under control with the help of vitex, macca root and reflexology. But each AF that comes is still so deflating. I know they say you have to relax and just let it happen, and God knows I am trying but I cant seem to let it go...
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I am 10dpo and am pretty much 100% sure I am not preg this month. Im not sure how much more of this I can take but even when we take a break I'm still 2 week waiting in the back of my mind.
> 
> xx

Hay there gem.:hi: welcome love.:) 

I'm so sory to hear about your loss. That is heartbreaking....I'm so glad you have come through the worse. :hugs: 

This is all totally normall to feel like this Hun.:flower:

I used to take the macca too...and I can say it helped me emensly when it came to well being.and energy too :thumbup: I also noticed it helped with labido too.:)

Big hugs to you gem as I know and all us ladies in here do that the tww is soo frustating and when af hits so deflating too...but we got to pick ourselfs up and try and again Hun...
And yes I too hate that when people say "ahhh it's ok-relax it will happen" grrrrrr go away lol...
Like -walk a mile in our shoes and say that again in 12 months time lol..
So yah I know exactly how that feels for you love.

So your 10 dpo?.....how long is your lp?....btw your not out yet love...

Hope your here to stay...we are a lovely bunch and we welcome all :flower:
Good luck gem...let us know how your going....tell us more about yourself.
Is gem your real name?....we go on a name basis here...I'm Natalie :hi: 
Nimbec...Becky
Eyemom...Erin
Sis4us...shanta
Barbikins...barb
Petzy....meg
Wannabe mommy...bex
Ummmm have I forgot anybody here lol....

Anyway look forward to helping you through this love.:hugs: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Erin looks like u are making a good eggy!!!! GL
> 
> AFM got my Beta results HCG 248 P 31.2
> 
> Go on 3/4 for U/S !!!!
> 
> Will get the Materna21 in 8wks or so!!! :)

Thats awesome news Shanta!!! I knew it would be good news :D

You can get the Materna 21 much earlier cant you? I did Panorama at 9 weeks... 

COngrats!! and the U/S is booked whoop!


----------



## Petzy

Becky,

So sorry you have been in pain hun.. I hope it improves quickly for you or the spinal consultant can help! Poor thing xo Thinking of you

As for Harrison... can you not simply ask the day care why his fingers are so dirty? If they take great care of him and he loves it, perhaps they just need a kick in the ass on a hygiene level? That's concerning for sure... but surely if you call them out on it, it shouldn't happen anymore? Let us know what you decide.. he doesn't sound happy at the other location....

Welcome GemVR... you are in good hands and I see Nat has updated you on who we all are!

Hate to post and run but I am busy at work and leaving for my scan appointment in 2 hours.... a bit nervous as usual... they are going to do some prenatal screening I think today which is good - I hope so anyways, I cant keep doing all these appointments lol its crazY! I dont think my DNA/gender results are in yet or they would have called me so thats dissapointing, but I can always hope for a nice surprise today.... going to ask for Nausea meds too just in case.. xo


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls,

I dont have a lot of time myself - its a busy week & last week was as well. Too much to get done ASAP and while BNB is a wonderful distraction & I"d rather be here, I need to disconnect. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I've been naughty & was putting things on the back burner & now it's catch up time! AHHHHH

Becky, thank you for thinking of me hun. 
I had my transfer yesterday. I only had to defrost one embryo thankfully so I have 3 left! I am hoping we don't need to use them, of course!
It's an 8 cell, 3 day embryo if that means anything to you ladies :) Anyway now I'm in the awful two week wait! Although I plan to start testing this weekend.
It seems woman going through IVF get really early results. Much earlier than the norm!

I am so sorry about your back - I hope you feel better soon. Nat can sympathize since she has issues as well!

As for daycare, I'd ask why his nails are so dirty. Does the facility seem dirty to you? I mean kids get into things but he is too young to be getting into much too.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes the Materna21 will tell gender and Any issues I get it done at 10wks that's why I said 8wks Meg!! :)

As far as symptoms I would say I have 
Cramps
More Energy(ya weird) 
Gassy (keep telling DH it's a boy cuz he thinks it's funny he says it's a girl cuz she's being a pain in the Butt :haha:)
Freezing some days hot at nite but I'm sure that's when I'm doubling
Congestion
Headache on Sunday!!

Welcome Gem!!! :hi:

Becky sorry about our back I have a feeling I'll have issues once I get bigger I have sway back so it's hard on my back I hope u feel better soon!!
I too would ask them what Harrison got not its so hard when Babies fe unhappy but u want him to stay Well too!! 

Barbs FX this is it fir ya!!!

Nat yay for ++++++ OPK!!

Meg hope the scan goes well!!!


----------



## eyemom

Wow you ladies have a lot to say today! I am at work and no time to really properly reply. But wanted to pop in and say welcome Gem so sorry for your struggles.

I think I might have ovulated yesterday...or maybe it'll be today. Temp is going back in the upward direction, but still a ways to go to be above where I expect the cover line will be. My pre-ov temps were higher than usual too.

I feel like such an idiot because I took tons of ibuprofen earlier in my cycle. Well not tons, but more than usual. I took it for 3-4 days after AF but well before ovulation time. One or two of those days I probably took 1200 mg total. For the sore throat and all the inflammation going on in my nose. I know of course not to take it when pg, so I never take it during the TWW just to be safe. But I never knew it was bad pre-ov until I googled it this morning. Hope I didn't just blow a Clomid cycle. :-/

On an exciting note though, I just found out about another Dr in my town who has kind of a natural approach to things and is really into figuring out what's going on hormonally to cause fertility problems. Rather than just going down the list of things to try. I was going to wait and maybe schedule an appt if the IUIs fail (if it comes to that). But I'm wondering about going ahead and trying to schedule something before it comes to IUI. I don't know. The Dr herself just had a baby last night (I "liked" her page, and she posted it to facebook last night!), so she'll be out for 6 weeks anyway. Couldn't hurt to see what she has to say. 

Ahhh I already typed more than I meant to. :haha: Must do some actual work now.

<3 to you all


----------



## barbikins

Hi Erin!
Natural approach is great. I did everything natural first. 
So, good luck!
And my RE says no ibuphrophen. Only regular strength Tylenol. 
And that's the whole cycle.


----------



## eyemom

Poop I wonder if I've already sabotaged the whole thing. Sucks I only get three shots at this, just one more after this one. Poop.


----------



## eyemom

I can't even find regular strength Tylenol. Came to this realization when I was pg.

All these rules it's a wonder anyone ever gets pregnant.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm sure u will be fine Erin my FS gave me Motrin after my Cyst being popped on CD3-4 so try not to worry !!!! :)


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Shanta! I sent my OB office an online message asking about it just so I can know for sure. But I'll be striving to avoid it in the future to be safe!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all :flower: 

Hope you are all well! 

Erin don't worry too much about the ibroprofen as lots of ladies get pg when taking it when they are not actively trying to ttc so it hasn't ruined your chances just something to bear in mind for next cycle. I have had to resort to taking it this cycle as my back has been agony and as much as i tried not too i cannot function without it so i understand your worry i feel the same :blush: 

Hi Gem so sorry to hear about your struggles the ttc process can be so cruel - you are in great company here the girls are really lovely! What dpo are you now? 

Nat thanks for your lovely kind words as ever and i'm so pleased you got your possy and are having shorter cycles - i hope its catching hehe i could do with some 28 dayers ;) 

Barbs YAY that sounds like a good quality embryo (i know a little as we where ready to have first round the month i fell pg with Harrison) I so so so so hope this is it for you - how exciting would it be to have 3 of you up the duff haha or infact all of us up the duff :wacko: How are you feeling post transfer? 

Meg yiya i'm sure the scan is very soon.....pics? i'm so impatient and hopefully gender results eeeeek! 

shanta how are you feeling?
Bex hope all is ok with you?


As for me i'm a bit down but hey i'm going to give my self a good slap and get back my positivity!!! We start BD tonight ...if my back allows could be interesting haha started opk's and they are how i'd expect them to be so full steam ahead - i had to take ibroprofen again today tho so my chances this cycle will be pretty slim as i have taken lots its an awful arguement i have with myself when i'm about to take the tablet .....you need it as you can't even walk or move without crying to get on with it girl you want to get pg to why on earth are you considering not taking it as you can't BD like this anyway hahahahaha crazy crazy lady here! Interestingly i have found out that the diazepam i have to take occasionally to get inflamation down in my back doesn't affect your chances of ttc but taking it regularly can cause cleft pallet in the baby - so scary stuff! 

speak soon xx


----------



## barbikins

Yes I agree, woman get pregnant when they are Crack Heads!!! So really don't be worried but as a general rule it's good to stick with Tylenol. 
Really you couldn't find regular strength eh? I did but was hard to find on the shelf and there was only one type lol
I don't think it's terribly popular?!


----------



## barbikins

Becky, thanks for the positive vibes! I really hope it works too. I am running out of emotional steam. I feel like if this fails, I'm going to crash hard. 
It's been such an incredible uphill battle and I just hope for a positive outcome. 

I am feeling great since transfer! My only complaint is the massive painful lumps in my ass cheeks from the Progesterone oil!
I don't know much about embryo clears but it fits in the scope of good for a three day transfer. 

I'm sorry your back is giving you so much trouble. 
I may have missed it. What's causing the pain?!
You have to make sure you're comfortable right? So don't be hard on yourself about taking drugs xo


----------



## barbikins

Erin I'm sorry I didn't mean to freak you out about the Advil :(
But a general rule to avoid moving forward it is best. 
I've read a lot about it too online. 
Don't worry much about this. I got pregnant when I was working out and drunk several times LOL


----------



## nimbec

hehe barbs that made me chuckle thinking of you getting nocked up whilst drunk! sorry hehe. Sorry i didn't mean to panic anyone on the drug front either! :) 

I have a long term back problem barbs a spondylesthesis basically part of my spine has been pushed out of line then fractured off so i have 2 loose chips floating around and they sometimes decide to rest of my nerves cue agony. I was terrible the last few weeks of pregnancy but have been ok since. I was told about 7yrs ago that within a yr i'd need an op to stabilise it but so far i've avoided needing it - i'm now worrying it maybe a necessity soon :S hopefully i'm just having a bad few days! spinal appt booked for the 3rd march - last time he saw me i was 33 weeks preggy and he had to inject my spine ...it was bloody awful! Also this time i have no private insurance so will have to pay for the plesure....i used to teach his daughter to ride horses tho so i'm hoping if i smile sweetly he will see me on the NHS for any treatement needed....not allowd normally but he did it once for me before....FX! 

Hope you are all having a good day....want a giggle....i just googled the best sex positon for people with bad backs HOLY CRAP you should see the stuff that comes up on screen!!!! I'm in the office too!!! SHIIIIIT hope nobody noticed haha


----------



## eyemom

Well my message to the Dr has been read. Last time it meant the nurse had seen it and was asking about it before replying. We'll see what I find out!

I called the other Dr yesterday (who does all the hormone testing and stuff) and I may try to get in before we try the IUI. We'll see. Still hoping it won't come to that.

Oop as I was typing this, I got my reply. 
"Hi Erin~
Dr. L____ has reviewed your message. He states that you can take Ibuprofen while you are trying to get pregnant,however he would recommend you discontinue it once you have a positive pregnancy test.
Please let me know if you have any additional questons,
Leah"

Okay well I would have done that anyway. Will still be sticking to Tylenol from now on unless I REALLY need something else!

My temps are being annoying. My pre-ov temps were higher than usual, so I hope I still get cross hairs. Maybe I had a low-grade fever when I was sick. I think I ovulated though b/c my insomnia has kicked in. Or maybe I was just so sad last night b/c a little girl in my hometown was kidnapped and likely (not yet confirmed) murdered. So sickening. Couldn't stop thinking about her. Hugged my girl extra close this morning. We live in a safe town, but there's no such thing as too careful. Thankfully they have the suspect in custody already.

And Becky! LOL!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Erin I'm sorry I didn't mean to freak you out about the Advil :(
> But a general rule to avoid moving forward it is best.
> I've read a lot about it too online.
> Don't worry much about this. I got pregnant when I was working out and drunk several times LOL

LOL Barb.. I hear that!! I was pretty hung about 4 days before my BFP....

I realize girls that I didnt update after my scan yesterday - whoops!

Everything went great.. baby is actually measuring one full week ahead at 12+4.. that was crazy! and I saw him/her waving and swimming around.. very cool...

I dont have the Panorama results yet.. its been just two weeks so hopefully by weeks end!:hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well..

Becky, hope that back improves for you.. glad you are back on the BD!! 

Erin - Try not to worry too much about the IBU - i took it when I had to, i know its not recommended but sometimes its what we need AHHH lol, but i hear you xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Great news on the scan.

Becky sorry to hear about your back...i get sciatica and its awful!

Erin great news about ibufen, i always worry about taking it.

Hi to Gen, welcome and hi to everyone else.

Sorry i've been a bit quiet i have felt absolutely exhausted and been struggling to concentrate on anything! I'm 13dpo today and had heavy spotting/light bleeding and a small clot today, convinced myslf it was af. It lasted no more than an hour and then stopped and back to loads of cm, with a tiny streak of blood in it. Cervix remained high and closed all day! I don't know what to think! Been feeling a bit down the last couple of days too, but that could be the tiredness.

DH has told me he doesn't want me testing till next weekend! Grrr. Might sneak one in. 

I've had a sicky feeling all week, just don't know what to think lol xxx


----------



## barbikins

Becky, too funny! I hope you find a good position then :)

Erin, you're doing good. And you have the right plan!!

Meg, it's exciting isn't it? I love the whole pregnancy process.
I hope I'm behind you!!!

xo


----------



## natjenson

Oh erin that's absolutely awfull about the little girl in your napeibourhood.....I pray with all of my pumping heart that she is returned home safely.omg this is awfull it truly is....
I totally get you holding on to your lo extra close today...I would too hpwith Harry.

Your temps look brilliant and yes I think you did o love...it certainly looks that way....
Ok so I see what your saying about high pre o temps there too...maybe it's your p taking its sweet yep time dropping down again.
My temps look similar in comparison to the high pre o temps too.
And have been that for the past 3/4 cycles now...
It's a good thing your p gets so high towards the end of tww.:thumbup: 

Good luck for the is cycle dear.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Holly crapamolly.i am soooo tired today....

Hi there ladies :hi: 

How is everyone today?...it's quiet on here lately eh....

So I am slightly worried about my temps...:( 

If I do not get my cover line tmr I could scream....
I have done everything perfect and this is the last thing I need....my opks to give me a possy when it wasn't ov.
I'm sure I did but my temps have made no attempt to rise what's so ever!
Oh crap!

Let's see what the morning brings before I completely throw a spaz out.lol

Anyways...sorry I post and run here but I am sooo tired I look like I have raided a crack den bahahahaha 

Night night my petals..:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies how are you?

Meg, so happy that everything is going great! 

Bex, any update on AF or hopefully lack thereof?

How's everyone else doing? Becky? Barb? Natalie? Gem are you lurking? 

<3 <3

AFM, I did get my cross hairs this morning, yay! :happydance: I am often a slow riser, but this one I just really wasn't sure what to think. So I hope FF is right. We definitely did our part this month, lol.

I'm stuck at work though my last two patients are no-shows. I would go home, but I wonder what if one does come??? Things are still super hectic, but slightly less so since my FIL is coming into town on Saturday instead of Friday. DD's birthday (and party) is on Sunday!

A little update, that poor sweet 10 year old girl was murdered. Gun shot wound to the back of the head. This "never" happens around here, not random acts. The entire community is in shock and grieving over this little girl. Not that there can really be any silver lining, but it is encouraging to see the city rallying for her and her family.


----------



## eyemom

Oh hiya natalie! Sorry we posted at the same time, wasn't trying to ignore you!

Sorry about your temps, hopefully you'll get a nice spike in the morning. Will you be able to keep DTD just in case? I can somewhat relate this cycle even though I did get cross hairs. It's not the thermal shift I usually get. It's not what I'd like to see.

Good night! ;)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

just a quicki from me its chaos here - harrison is teething and screaming like mad - bentley the chuihuaua is very 'needy' and jon has gone out doinga night rally so naturally i'm worried sick about him....happy days! I literally have a minute before H goes full blown hysteria lol! I may be checking into a loony asylum tomorrow! My back is still bad but strangly i think the sex may have helped....even tho i was like ouch ....at the time haha 

Nat sorry you are stressing about temps.....i really really hope you get the cross hairs tomorrow!!!! Have you played about putting a high temp in to see? I'm naughty i can't help doing that...

Erin Yay on cross hairs maybe the clomid is making your temp rise look different to normal?? 

Ladies great you can share the 2ww again! 

Hope everyone else is ok - hope to pop in properly tomorrow NOS DA xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies.:) 

Barbs...4dpt toady right?...:happydance: almost test time.woohoo

I'm rooting for you love.:flower: 

meg how are you feeling today ?
Did you manage to get through that pile of work yet...I hope your not exhausting yourself Hun.:flower: 

Becky....that is excellent advise on the ff apt....I never thought of that....I did have a play around with my temps but unfortunately it didn't work....I should have got my cover line today but I haven't :( 
I am very worried about my P....
So glad to hear your back is on the mend....
And sorry to hear about poor Harrison's teething ....thee worst times ...I found the back teeth were worse...it would make Harry poorly.always came hand in hand with a virus.gah.
I wish your lil man a speedy recovery.i hope your not to tired from it all I know how exhausting these times can be on us moms.:flower:
You say your dog took himself for a walk? Ohhh no....did he come back in the end? I hope so.

Shanta....how's things going Hun...not heard from you in a while love.:flower:

Erin....oh my word this news has made me so sad.how absolutely horrendous this is.
:( 
I would just curle up and die if I were that parent.im so so sad for that family and their loss....:cry:
I hope they string up that barstad that did this.:trouble:

Bex...yes did you test again yet Hun?...any news? :flower: 

Am I forgetting anyone here?....I'm sorry if I am I'm still so tired today.

Anyways...3dpo here...(I'm pretty sure) ...feeling pretty bummed about this cycle now bc of my temps not rising :( 
Any tips on how to raise my p with out a prescription ladies...doc won't give it to me with bloods first so that means that option is too late for now...
I need something that will raise my p naturally and quick AHHHH lol...
Any ideas ladies?

Any plans for the weekend too?

Anyways hope all is well...take care and I hope to be back on again later.

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Nat i'm just flying by - noticed you posted.... you can buy natural progesterone cream over the counter at the chemist - i don't know an awful lot about it tho and if there are any downsides etc.... So sorry you didn't get your rise - i can't see your chart but could it be that its rising slowly?

Right lovely ladies i will spk later!


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou Becky....your full of great ideas here:) 

I phoned around all my pharmacys and they are refusing to sell anything to me unless I have a prescription...gah!....

So I went online...haha I have no idea what I am looking at! Oooos.....what to do what to do.....I guess I am stuck with riding this one out for now.:( 
Will have to go back to gp at the end of the cycle with my chart as proof to get him to prescribe it to me -that's if I haven't had my fertility clinic fore feral date back by then.
Fx.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Evening all, just a quickie as i've just got in from work and cooking dinner.

No af for me yet, cervix feels like high still, but have spotting Took an ic last night with one hour hold, thought i saw a line but think it was indent or line eye - dh has told me to wait till next weekend and test if no af. 

Hope you all have fabulous weeks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Af got me ladies. Annoyingly my cervix is still high, so not sure i will bother checking it next cycle.


----------



## natjenson

wannabemummyb said:


> Af got me ladies. Annoyingly my cervix is still high, so not sure i will bother checking it next cycle.

Oh bex I'm so sorry to hear the witch jumped you:hugs:.what an old bag eh.

I'm not to familiar with cervix checking...I did a couple of times to check cm but can never tell if it's high or low or soft lol....and when I do check for cm I always cramp straight after ...gah.(is that normal?) 

Bex I'm sorry I forget are you taking the chlomid?...
Big hugs to you dear.:hugs:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies I am truley bonkers....I spent more or less the whole day yesterday stressing about my temps....(which are still VERY low) 
But I finally got my cover line this morning....Yaye....:dohh: 
So according ff I am only 3 dpo....what a load of balls that is....I am going with my opk and so that makes me 4dpo....I guess only tme will tell in this case who is right...lol

So here is my thanks for yesterday's great and helpful advice.and next time I do this again ladies -somebody kick me firmly up the jaxy and tell me to wo'man up.haha lol

So bring it on tww....here we go again. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

natjenson said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Af got me ladies. Annoyingly my cervix is still high, so not sure i will bother checking it next cycle.
> 
> Oh bex I'm so sorry to hear the witch jumped you:hugs:.what an old bag eh.
> 
> I'm not to familiar with cervix checking...I did a couple of times to check cm but can never tell if it's high or low or soft lol....and when I do check for cm I always cramp straight after ...gah.(is that normal?)
> 
> Bex I'm sorry I forget are you taking the chlomid?...
> Big hugs to you dear.:hugs:
> 
> Natalie xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I'm not as bummed as I thought I would be, just happy af didn't go AWOL (first year off the pill she took 6months to show up). 

No not taking clomid, needed to lose 5stone before they will do anything, 2 stone lost, so 3 to go!

The frustrating thing is because of pcos they told me i would struggle to lose weight yet offered me no help or advice! We moved counties and hope to get a nicer fs as the first one was vile!

Hope your tww treats you well and this is your cycle xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies I'm still here just busy yesterdayw the scan and spending time w my BFF!!!

Bex sorry AF got U Big :hugs:!!!!

hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Petzy

Bex sorry about AF Hun! But glad your cycles appear to be on track :) FX for a march bfp!

shanta - so glad you and bean are doing well xx

Happy Saturday ladies xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Sorry i've been busy socialising catching up with friends the last 2 days, i'm back now hehe 

Bex so sorry the damn witch got you ugh no matter how many times she shows her ugly face it never gets any easier :hugs: I havent a clue when it comes to my cervix so i just rely on cm and opks.

Nat so sorry you couldn't get the p cream...funny i can buy it here in the village pharmacy - let me know if you want me to post it to you!!! I think it would be a great idea to take your chart to docs and say LOOK at this you blithering idiot....hmmm maybe not in those exact words but you know what i mean :wacko: Hopefully the fertility clinic will get back to you asap....can you chase it? YAY for the cross hairs so happy for you just a slow rise this month and welcome to the dreaded 2ww again at least as you say you are having short cycles and i hope this is your last for at least 9 months! 

Barbs how is the 2ww treating you? when do you plan to start testing? no trigger this time right? so a line is a line fx for you it just has to be your turn. 

Shanta/Erin/Meg HIYA hope your ok ladies :) 

Well as for me I got my possy OPK tonight super early for me - i got it at midnight so does that class as saturday pos or sunday pos?? i don't know lol anyhow we BD yesterday and will do today and next 3 days wish i had done the day before too but its unheard of for me to o on CD14/15 great tho i'm not complaining!! Right i better go ladies as its 12.30am here and we still have to DTD - dh is watching the highlights of the football....have to drag him away...hmmmm may have to raid the sexy underwear draw! 

Spk soon xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had a Great Bday BarBq today and Told all My Close Friends and Family about the Baby!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/7d910c3f445ebbf1eea0a541701a4e53_zpsce63393a.jpg

I got Confetti in all the Wrong places but it was Fun and Cute!!! ;)


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I'm back from lurk mode. Today was DD's third birthday, and we had her party tonight. It was hectic with other stuff going on, but I'd say overall it was a success! I can't believe I have a three year old. <3

Struggling though tonight. My heart is full...and yet feels so empty.... Tomorrow might have been a 1st birthday for #2.

Shanta, love how you did that announcement. Adorable.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Shanta that announcement was fab!! :) I'd love to be able to be that 'arty' its fantastic ! 

Erin Happy Birthday to DD from me!! Gosh i bet you are shattered? Did you have the party at home? I'm so sorry you are feeling down its perfectally normal and we are 100% here to support you through it (((hugs))) 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

As for me looks like i got my temp spike CD14 same day as first pos opk at midnight - so annoying as we hadn't bd much upto then as i wasn't expecting it - plus i normally get 2 days of surge which would have given us more time feel like this one is a wasted cycle :( Will BD today and tomorrow as well just incase for insurance ;)


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies..:) 

Shanta I feel bad....I'm sorry I didn't check in yesterday and wish you a happy birthday...
So here's a belated happy birthday today.:flower: 
That's a wonderfull way of announcing your baby news too....I bet they were all over the moon.:) 
And how creative that was too.:thumbup: 
How are you feeling now? Any pgy symptoms yet?

Erin...happy birthday to your dd from me too.:) 
Yes wow a 3years old....must be overwhleming for you.this is the same for me with Harry this year too.
Crazy how quick it goes isn't it.
I'm sorry you are having a tough time with the 1st birthday of your lo too.big :hugs: 

Becky...sorry you are feeling odd about the bd coverage love....but remember what hey say? It only takes the once.haha that is a dumb but true sentence lol.
It takes the once -yah! Like when's that then! Tee hee...
Big hugs to you love...as long as your are bd'ing you have done your best love.:thumbup: 
And a HUGE thankyou for helping me through this weekend ....and that's a very good idea about sending me the p thankyou.....can you arrange that with chlomid too?....
Let me know....lol
How much do you pay for yours do you mind me asking?
Say if I wanted two cycles worth of 50mg-how much would that be?

Meg...I'm sorry your poorly love...big hugs to you.:hug: 
Hope you get well soon...I wish you a speedy recovery.
4 more days and it's second tri...Yaye.:happydance: 

Barbs...we spoke this morning...hope you are ok love...hope your day at work is a speedy one dear.thinking of you.:flower: 

Bex...where are you at now in your cycle? Cd5/6 is it....not long now and it will soon be o day already.:) 
Wishing you all the best with this cycle love.:)

So it's 6dpo here....my intention was to not test till 10 dpo with store brands but I sort of fell on amazon the other night lol...brought 50 tests....lol...
They are three different ones I haven't tried before so I hope that seen as I payed more for them that means better higher quality ones too.:thumbup: 
So test fest begins on Friday...
I did my sums....that's ten tests a day lol...geeees....:blush: 
I'm gunna let my "loo time" hair down hahahahaha

Good luck ladies..hope you are all ok this fine Monday.:thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Shanta I forgot to say happy birthday! Happy birthday!

Thanks ladies. <3 DD had a really great day. And yes I'm exhausted LOL. Thankfully we had her party at my parents' house this time. I never would have gotten my house ready in time. My reasoning was so that there wouldn't be challenges with home-bound grandma (who lives with my parents), but boy it helped me too.

Becky that is so annoying when that happens! I have heard a few stories of ladies saying they didn't think they had a chance because they only DTD once in their fertile week...and then that's when they got pg. So I'll remain hopeful! I know how frustrating it is though.

Natalie <3 When is Harry's birthday? LOL you're going to be a testing machine this cycle. I only have 2 ICs left, I think. I haven't bought more. I'm sure I'll be regretting in a few days when I feel like I have to pee on something lol.

Meg I'm still not caught up on this thread, but I saw where Nat said it's almost 2nd tri!?!?!? Other people's pregnancies go so fast, haha. Wow I can't believe it. I hope your 2nd tri is easy peasy. :)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## natjenson

Hiyas ladies....

Ok I need to vent....

Ok so I am getting really pissys with my ff....
Firstly I'll start with that I pay for the VIP part of it so I can get the most out of the app....I have been paying through the teeth too as I was reluctant to pay a yrs prescription incase I got my bfp and that I would wast most of it....so I been paying 90 days at a time....

You'd think that If one was to pay for something it would be accurate right?....
Ahhh ....
I am true to the temping and data Imput so it's not like I am a "lazy temper" ...
But ff keeps messing up my o days....it's making me mad...:growlmad:
Haha maybe I am pms-ing here hahahaha

So ok if I were to stick with the original plan-I'd be sticking by my o day in conjunction with my opk....
But ff put me down as a day behind up untill today...
This morning I put my temp in and It readjusts itself again.grrrrrrr.....so now it's put me a day infront.
So instead of being 7dpo I am apparently 8dpo.....:saywhat:

I'm sticking with my 7dpo....if I'm wrong I guess that's means I have to wait longer for af...oh well.
Haha this dosent help that ff is so unreliable again...I seriously want to test...bad!....
I can't bc I have none and I have to wait for the delivery of my new ones.

I been having symptoms too...maybe all nothing but all the same what I have got ARE there...
Sore bbs...
Slightly agitated....moody haha
Lower Bach ache....
Peeing every 5/10 mins...(so annoying) lol
A tad gassy...
MAJOUR break out...which I hate bc I look like a huge scab lol...

Again most likey all nothing...or even signs that af is on her sweet way..faking beyatch.:( 

And top off of my lovely morning I feel like I am coming down with a cold.booooooo.

Ahh maybe I'm just having a bad day here lol.l.

Sorry to go on and on lady's...lol

How is everybody today....Becky did you cover line come today?...I hope so :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :flower:

Sorry i missed your birthday Shanta happy belated Birthday! 

Nat sorry i didn't reply to your post sooner! I will pop in to the pharmacy this afternoon and ask them how much the progesterone is and let you know...i'll happily send you some! The Clomid i get on the NHS as the consultant prescribed it last time i managed to persuade them to do it....which is something you could do if you go to a clinic and they give you a prescription you can then take that to your doc and ask them to prescribe on the NHS (with a nice big smile!) I know you can buy Clomid online but i'm not sure about the reliability of it - lots of ladies on b&b have sone this though. Have you heard from the fertility center yet? I have an idea....maybe somewhat crazy but how about you paid for an initial appt with the center and said to them that you had been refered but you want to be seen quick?? maybe possible i don't know? Just thought that out of the initial appt you may at least get some clomid and P prescribed incase the NHS is not ontime for IUI with your next cycle? I of course hope that all of this is not needed and infact you are pregy right NOW!!! 

About FF I have had a long relationship with it loving and hating it over the years grrrr what it does is look at all your signs together and use a percentage thing to overide importance - for example temps always rule - even if you had ewcm and a pos opk the temp has to confirm it...also if its a slow rising temp then opk & cm will become more important - oh god i have spent FAR FAR too long analysing these blooming charts! Actually if you look at mine this cycle it doesn't make sense as my temps say I O before I had my pos OPK and believe me i was peeing on them 3 times per day so i didn't miss my surge... I'd happily have a look if you wanted my 10 pence worth! That is assuming you haven't thrown the computer out of the window by now :haha: So sorry you feel like crap hun :hugs::hugs:

Hello everyone else hope you are all ok?!


----------



## eyemom

nimbec said:


> Actually if you look at mine this cycle it doesn't make sense as my temps say I O before I had my pos OPK and believe me i was peeing on them 3 times per day so i didn't miss my surge...

This is just about what happened to me last cycle and it was really frustrating!


OH here's a question ladies. This is probably dumb, but LTTTC makes a girl over-analyze. Do you try to avoid orgasm around implantation time?


----------



## nimbec

Hi Hun 

Grrr frustrating isn't it - I wonder if the clomid has anything to do with it....It didn't happen when i took it previously though. As for the orgasm around implantation i try to avoid sex as much as possible in the 2ww and if we do have sex then i do try and avoid it but i have heard that its absolutely fine to do this as long as you don't have any fertility issues ie problems with implanting, thin lining etc - however my thoughts are that i'm trying so damn hard that i don't want to take the risk. Having said that i'm usually so sexed out i really cant be bothered with it either! I will do it if hubby is on a mission :0!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone, sorry I've been MIA.
Shanta, happy belated birthday!

Erin, yes I avoid sex after my transfer because it CAN interfere with implantation. But that's a natural process when you go through fertility treatments, that you avoid many things including an orgasm. I'm investing a lot of money, etc so I take no risks.

Nat, I'm sorry FF is giving you trouble. I've had my DPO target move once that I can now recall. But don't fret - you're either pregnant or not right? And you'll soon find out! So don't get too upset, love. It doesn't make any difference to your status quo. It may have been that it reanalyzed your temperatures & decided that you Ovulated a day later than it had originally thought. But by all means, email the company and ask them about it!!!
Do you also track symptoms, etc??

AFM, I am 11dpo & getting bfn's. So I'm going to say I'm 'out' and if I'm not, it's a pleasant surprise. I know there's still a shot but after 11dpo, the odds drop quite a bit and so yeah. There ya go :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Barbs hope u have a Late Implanter there Love!!! :hugs:

Nat big hugs to U too Love FYI that's how I've felt I've wanted to punch everyone in the Face daily!! :haha: Hope it's a good sign and yes FF can be wrong by a day or so I think mine was off for my BFP hang in there sweety!!
Post your chart and I'll gladly give it a Go!!! ;)
Can't really stalk mine anymore :haha:

Erin I try to avoid the O too but I've heard it can help w implantation cuz it helps produce more blood flow!! I havent had a O in months and DH isn't to happy about that!! :haha:
He think that's attributing to my BAD mood but I think this baby is making me Extra Moody!! ;)

Sending lots of :dust: to u All!!!!


----------



## eyemom

I've wondered that too Becky. About the Clomid. This cycle I got my surge when I expected it, but it was EXTREMELY short. I was quite lucky to catch a positive result.

Thanks for all the feedback. I have gone several cycles of avoiding O at least from 5 dpo on. And then there have been cycles where I was like screw it what does it matter anyway. :-/ I knew you weren't supposed to O after having procedures done, so it would stand to reason not to when trying to get pg the old fashioned way. I mean, my luck, that little embryo would JUST be trying to implant, then I'd shake the poor thing off. :dohh: But then like you said Shanta, I've heard it can actually help???? But still I think I'm more comfortable not taking any chances....? 

Yesterday, DH and I were planning to have some intimate time, then we got to the bed and I was like CRAP I just remembered I'm 7 dpo. So I told him we could do stuff but I wasn't going to get off. And he wasn't happy about that. He'd ask me what I wanted and I was like it doesn't even matter I don't want to get too frustrated. :wacko: So he was disappointed and we ended up just falling asleep. I originally told DH I was going to abstain for at least another day. But I think I'd rather wait until after 10 dpo. I wonder if that should be safe enough.

Barb, SS about the BFNs. :( :hugs: I'm also hoping for a late implanter.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Barbs i so hope you have a late implanter - I have everything crossed for you!! any news today?

Meg hope you are ok? any news on the sex results eeeeek can't be long now! 

Nat I reguarly feel like punching people today is one of those days!!!! Aby news on tests today? I really hope the symptoms you have a preggy ones not the damn witch!! 

I went into the chemist for you and had a really great chat with the pharmasist who said that the cream they sell over the counter/online has such little quantities init that you could bath in it and it would make no difference. The prescribed suppositiries are very different :( I also asked about the clomid price (i know her!) she said she would have to look it up but it is not crazy expensive may cost something like £10 but she did say that was a guess but will let me know! Sorry i'm not being overly helpful :wacko: 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?

I'm in a grump today - FF changed my crosshairs so i'm still only 3dpo same as yesterday plus it means i should have bd once more but i didn't! Then to top it off i asked the docs for my 21 day progesterone test form and they have decided i don't need it done say WHAT?!! So I explained that without it we won't know if I 0 and if i wasn't i'd be taking it for no reason ....still there answer - you would have to speak to a specialist grrrr so i either have to pay to go private again or go on waiting list grrrrrr So i now have an appointment with this tosser eho clearly doesn't understand anything about ttc friday to get a referal again & some more clomid! So fecking frustrating!!!!!! So i may take the plunge and go private again but i'm annoyed as will have to go to a new clinic as the old one has closed so will end up having to have all tests again which is totally pointless!!!!!!!! 

anyway rant over sorry!! 

Love to you all!! 

xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec,I am also grumpy today! And I'm sorry FF is playing with your mind! Just know it doesn't change the outcome of if you're pregnant or not xo
And I am not pregnant today. 12dpo, bfn.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nimbec,I am also grumpy today! And I'm sorry FF is playing with your mind! Just know it doesn't change the outcome of if you're pregnant or not xo
> And I am not pregnant today. 12dpo, bfn.

Big hugs barbs,...:hug: 

Natalie xxx xoxo


----------



## eyemom

Sorry Becky that's frustrating about FF and your Progesterone test. Shouldn't you be able to confirm O by your temps? Though I can definitely understand wanting to know if it's a good number. So sorry you have to deal with so much just to get a simple blood test done. So aggravating. 

Barb :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Ugh Becky I am sorry you are having to go through all that...this system sucks in the uk doesn't it...
I hope you manage to find a path that suits and means you don't have to go though all that again.:hugs: 

As for ff...she is such a beyatch sometimes eh lol....
I too have the love/hate relationship too...I love the app but I hate when it desires it knows better than my own body haha...

I attend to agree with barbs....she put that into perspective for me yesterday how true that is....what ever ff says its not going to change weather or not we see our bfp this month or not...good advice.:thumbup: 
I personally would go with your opks..LH surge is proof your body has done the right thing when it needed to....with out ff this is what we would have done right?...gone with our opk?
Yes temps should confirm what's happening but we have not calculated for life's events that can mess with our temps...bad nights sleep...stress...loo stops in the night...really cold weather...or just in general our body not playing ball when we need or want it too...:thumbup: :) 

Hope you get your bfp Becky...I'm rooting for you love,:flower: 


Ladies thankyou so much for the offer of having a look at my chart for me ...:) 
Unfortunately I can't get it into my sigi lol...I have way too much going on in it already haha :haha: 
Will try and post a pic of it tho if that helps.:) 

So anyways....8dpo today..peed on at least 5 tests today haha...all bfn....
Not feeling very well here..think I have the flu....and poor Harry seems to be coming down with this too,:( ...
Need to get him to the doctors tmr am bc his eyes are just so runny.i feel so sorry for him...
May need some drops.

Oh and Becky I almost forgot...thankyou sooooooo much for the advice on the p and the clomid too....that's a very good idea to sweet talk my gp hehe.
Luckily he is great and he should by no doubt do that for me.:thumbup: 

Well ladies..I hopefull is well and I'm sorry to post and run...
I need to lay down I am soo giddy here.dohh

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oooops double post :haha:


----------



## butterflywolf

barbs *hugs* 

Just an update here. As soon as this period comes we are trying again for baby number 2. We were going to wait another month but it seems my periods have now become so irregular we want to start trying the extra month. (Before Claire I was 28,30,32 days roughly and ovulated between day 20-22 usually). Now who knows when. One period was only 24 days, then 38, then 26, and if I have done this one right it should be a 41 days. Ended up ovulating on day 28 this cycle. Was temping due to a hic cup of us DTD on day 18 so was thinking maybe a chance but seeing I didn't ovulate until so late nope. 

Anyway I have been trying to keep up with you ladies, but past week I haven't been on the computer much. Hopefully though I will start making daily log ins soon though. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

BIG :hugs: Barbs!!!!


----------



## barbikins

butterfly, good luck with TTC your second! Hope it happens quickly xo


----------



## nimbec

Oh barbs sending you massive (((((hugs))))) xx 

Catch up tomorrow ladies as I'm exhausted :)


----------



## eyemom

Hope you ladies are having a good night (day?) This is really off any topic, but I'd mentioned the little girl who was murdered here locally. :cry: It's incredibly sad, but I have been pretty proud of my community for stepping up in support of the family. Financial support, but also lots and lots of love. I just found found out about a video that shows some of it. (You see porch lights because people kept their porchlights on 24 hours for a few days in her memory, and then one night there was a candlelight vigil and ~10,000 people went. There was also a motorcycle ride with I heard a couple of thousand riders??)

Edit: I didn't realize this was going to embed automatically.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngLhrUTXLhE

Our hearts break, but it's encouraging to see a community band together.

OT: 9 dpo, still mildly crampy at times through the day. Left nipple is ever so slightly sensitive...weird.


----------



## natjenson

Ohhh Erin that was soooo emotional...my heart breaks too...the poor family...

How amaizing the whole community came together.<3 

I can't imagien how I would ever cope if this were Peter and I.

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Oh Erin so sad but amazing support :( Its so nice to see communities pulling together at such an awful time. Hopefully the sensitive nipple thing is a preggy symptom - is it new? 

Nat how are you today? did you test yet? 

Barbs how are you? Hoping todays test brings a nice surprize for you! If not then we will all be here to pick you up and support you through your next try (((hugs)))

No news here :( Just boring part of tww. 

Shanta/meg hope you are well and babies treating you kindly ;)


----------



## eyemom

I had SUPER sore/sensitive nipples my entire LP last cycle. And it's not unusual to have mildly sensitive nipples (though it doesn't happen every cycle), so I'm not really putting much stock in this. It does seem like the left one is often more affected, but I can't remember for sure! The only thing that has me a little hopeful is the fact that it started this late in my LP.

I'm planning to test in the morning (I'll be 11 dpo), but I only have 2 tests so I MIGHT try to wait another day.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Erin, nice that your community supports one another. I didn't watch the video because I'm likely to get emotional. Hits home with me when a child dies.
Good luck with your testing! Hope you get yoru bfp!

Nimbec, I got a bfn at 10dp3dt (13dpo) so I'm out.
We talked about doing a two embryo transfer this time for next cycle.
I am bummed out. Just feeling stressed & bummed.
Tww is boring & blah! Hang in there. You be be testing?


----------



## eyemom

Sorry I didn't mean to be insensitive with the video.

Thanks, fx.

Barb SS you are out. Still cheering for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## barbikins

you werent being insensitive! i choose not to watch it :)

Thanks love. My mind is already like - I want my period today so I can move on now k thanks!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin so Sad I read about the whole thing on my News Update on FB!! :(
Glad everyone is supporting the Family!!

Barbs sorry about the BFN :hugs: I think 2 is a GREAT idea I would do the same!! 


Sorry I've been MIA I'm been very sick went to the DR today and guess what ....... I have Strep!!!!! :nope:

So of course I have to take these GIANT Horse pills I can barely swallow .... Hope I feel better soon cuz right now I feel like I'm on my last Leg!!! :(


----------



## eyemom

Oh no Shanta I'm so sorry! Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies....finally some space alone so I can reply better.:thumbup: 

Butterfly yaye....so nice to see you and Wowzers....little Claire has really grown...she is a lil flower...so cute.
So you are planning to join us next month ...:happydance: 
Happy to welcome you back on board love.:) 
Did we ever get your name...sorry if you already told us...I forget things very easily haha.:haha: 

Becky...seems we are in the same boat with ff this month,,,,geeees what a hoe she is eh lol...
So today she flipped my o day again.grrrrrnand it seems I am acyprually 8dpi for the third time this tww bahahahaha...
But I am going to go with it as it looks "right" now....
I swear I could just lob this iPad if it does it again tmr morning hahahaha:haha: 
Been thinking a lot about the clomid and p....tried to get a doctors apt today but my lovely doc is on leave so he won't be back for some weeks....I have a apt written in for the 25th now (March) another whole cycle away...:dohh: 

Erin...so you have symptoms....I so hope this is it for you dear...wouldn't that be wonderful.:flower: 
I thought that video was a wonderful thing to do to bring and show everybody's support in your community....it broke my heart watching it bc you can't help feel the pain they are all suffering...gawsh what a horrendous thing to have happend.so so sad.
Erin I hope your test is your bfp in the morning...will be checking in to see if so iPod not.:) 
Good luck and fx.:) 

Meg...so sorry your not well love.lli hope the weekend you are back your cotton pickin toes again... We miss you on here.:flower: 

Shanta.....how's things coming along there too?...you have your scan soon right?:flower: 

Ummmm who else haha....

Bex?....almost o time right?...have any plans this cycle?...
Great that the epweather here has calmed down too....I hated the storms...it's was a tad windy hee last night but nothing like we have all suffered in the uk latley...I am glad to report no complaints here lol...

Anyways ladies....Lu am having a crapwad of a day....Pete let me have a looooong lay which was great...very nice indeed.
But I opened my eyes to a phone call from hell...
They have requested another s/a from Pete....they will not and cannot give us an apt until they have fully evaluated all our previous test results to date and future...
I got sooooo mad with them....and I felt so deflated afterwards...thinki. Cried out if temper a little too :blush: 
I mean all I do is wait ,wait ,wait and wait.....now MORE waiting......it's not just the apt down the pan....it's everything....ttc...
It takes me all my strength to keep my head above waters and keep the faith and hold myself strong ....patients is a precious things to me a sits all I EVER do...spend my patients very little...little by little it's all getting spent.
Today was a patients thief and I lost it completely....I think the panic didn't help either.
Talking of panic.i have started these new tables....over a a few weeks now I have been feeling so much better for it....
It's for sleep and for anxiety and I really do see the differentpce they have made so far but I ink today would have set of the patients of a saint,lol...
(usually I used to have that) 
* sigh*. I dunno.....I guess it's all getting to me a bit ....and having the hissy fit made me "refresh " myself....lol

But let it be said .....never mess with a hormonal woman in the tww darn it.lol esp if it bad news -in the way of professionals that is hahahaha....
Gawsh maybe this is a sign,,,,maybe I am being a total unreasonable botch bc I have a bun in da oven.....hahahaha perhaps not....
Anyways...vent over time for bare faced facts.....

8dpo....
Totall bitchy pants
Lower back pain
Gassy
Break out
Frequent loo stops
Kind of fluey
Tired.....
Haha kind sounds like af is on her sweet way doesn't it....figures haha

Oh well....
Have a good evening ladies....thankyou for taking the time to read my "famously" long posts again....:haha: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Sis so sorry you have strep! That's nasty stuff. You know, I've never seen these horse sized pills that people talk of. All my antibiotics have been small!
Take care xo


----------



## Sis4Us

I swear when I opened them I was like Come on!!! 
I guess to be safe for Baby it has to be the size of a Small Baby!!!! :haha:


----------



## eyemom

Haha it's been years since I had to take something like that, but I'm pretty sure I've had to do that before. Even as a kid! But even then I was pretty good with pills, and I'd take that any day over nasty-tasting liquid.

Sooooo I have nothing really to add right now. I'm just bored :wacko: I should just go to bed. Wait no, I should load the dishwasher and go to bed. :dohh:

I'm doing that thing where I'm fantasizing about how I'll react if I get a bfp. And I HATE it because it's never a bfp and I don't even want to get a taste of that happy excited feeling just to be let down. I wish I could just stop!

I'm suddenly feeling really restless about this tww tonight. It went quick at first because I wasn't even sure I'd ovulated until ~3 dpo when ff gave me my cross hairs. Then I was so busy with FIL coming to town and DD's birthday and a big church event. And now...nothing! I've scarcely had symptoms, but if I really reach, I had some mild cramping on 8-9 dpo, faintly sensitive left nipple on 9 dpo but not so much now (well I tested it out as I was typing this, and maybe still a little, but I really gotta poke at it LOL :haha: ). Today (10 dpo) I had a shooting pain in my left bb and now it's kind of sore on the side. Starting to have tiny tiny bits of ewcm tonight, which is usually not a good sign for me, but from what I've read it can go either way. Ughhhh I just want this to work.


----------



## eyemom

Ok ladies update. 11 dpo today and bfn. :-/

I just have one more test remaining. I'll use it on Sunday probably unless my temps are really tanking by then. This morning's temp was a little lower, but I took it early too because I woke up too soon.


----------



## barbikins

So sorry Erin for your bfn. And I understand the feeling of getting restless in the TWW. I get that way the closer it approaches to a time line that's reasonable for a bfp. I'm going to try & convince myself next month to wait until at least 11dpo to test. But if not, then 10dpo the absolute earliest. I hate feeling anxious for longer than I should need to be. We'll see, won't we?! I'll be transferring two embryo most likely so I'll be even more anxious to find out if one of two took! So yeah I probably won't wait too long LOL


----------



## eyemom

Sometimes I feel so stupid for thinking...maybe this time.... But I shouldn't feel that way.


----------



## barbikins

never should feel stupid. hopeful is a good thing. you need to believe it can work. and really, there's always a possibility. so its' not beyond your reach.


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> X

I do not think I ever did give my name here. It's Amy. And I have a horrible time with remembering names so I will apologize now XD
Claire is growing like a weed. 7 months on Sunday! She is really active now and she loves story time. 

I am just waiting for my period to get here early next week and then it's off to the races XD 

Yikes on your msg here. Sounds like you do have a lot of patience. Sadly waiting waiting and waiting does dry it up after awhile. I also will say you have all the rights to be bitchy at the moment.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Amy! Yeah some times hard to keep track of everyone's name :)


----------



## nimbec

Barbs I'm SO sorry about your shitty BFN :( I so hope AF hurries up for you - and i totally understand your worry for carrying 2 especially having been through what you have :hugs:- having delivered early myself it's very frightening and very risky but i guess as you have tried twice and 1 hasn't implanted the chance of both implanting must be fairly low .....in my laymans way of thinking! but you never know! On a positive side there is also the chance you could go full term with twins. 

Erin sorry about your BFN really horrid especially when you have been thinking you maybe preggy i'm guilty of hoping /thinking of this every cycle even tho i know it just makes the bfn harder grrrr minds are a complex thing! Are you doing another round of clomid? Also you may have a late implanter i just hope your temps stay up! 

Hi Amy welcome back its amazing how quickly time flies isn't it! Harrison is one next week - how on earth did that happen?! 

Shanta so sorry you are feeling rough and OMG i have had some of those horse tablets too - i know people who have had to break them in half as they where gagging on them! hope you get better soon.

Nat ugh so sorry you have to do another sperm sample and wait wait wait its soooooooo enfuriating and i totally understand you being upset and crying i would have been in a terrible terrible mood and really emotionally unstable :( We are here for you if you need us!!! Fx the new tablets help hun. I so hope you get that BFP this cycle!! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

As for me nothing new here apart from a really pointless doc's appt where he needed to see me to refer me back on the NHS but then he said i prob wont be eligible (wales is a nightmare) as their pot is so small!!! say what?! I'm not asking for IVF or even IUI at the moment just to understand what is going on this time - so frustrating so now its probably going to cost me about £500 for a few appts and then who knows! I also wonder if i will spot again this cycle as it started about 9/10dpo and has me wondering if the clomid has effected my lining or if my P is not high enough ....any thoughts ladies? 

xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Becky I would say the Clomid has thinned your Lining my Dr won't even give it to me since I'm 38 Now Yikes!!! ;)
I can't remember your age but usually women over 35 they suggest Femara cuz it doesn't thin the lining like Clomid and are u taking P supps??
If u are using the cream it's hard to know how much u r actually getting!! 
Hope u get some answers and don't have to go Private :hugs:

Sorry for the BFNs ladies and the 2nd SA Nat I'd be pissed myself!! That baby batter is special u can't just be using it for them!! :haha:

Still feeling horrid hope to feel better Tom Day 3 of Antibiotics!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi Amy! Glad to know your name. I will try my best to remember. It's nothing short of a miracle that I've managed to learn everyone's so far. At least if I ever got it wrong, no one corrected me lol. Seems like we might be cycle buddies this next time.

Becky thanks. :hugs: It's not like I thought I was pg any more than any other cycle, just the hope like well, we dtd at the right time, and I ovulated, so maybe??? I just get an overactive imagination as testing time approaches, which adds to the sting.

I am doing one more round of Clomid, then I'm supposed to get three tries at Clomid + IUI. But I'm really thinking I'm going to take a break before the IUI and see this holistic Dr. She's an MD obgyn, so she does a lot of conventional things. But she does a few other things too that aren't so widely done in a conventional setting. For example, she does saliva testing for hormones, which I'm aware is controversial and maybe not all that useful for many/most hormones. But I'm willing to try it. One because IF I could manage to get pg without IUI that would be ideal. And also IF we could determine some hormonal root cause, then I wonder if that could provide some answer to some of my other 
problems (libido, dryness, luteal phase insomnia).

Anyway thanks for staying positive for me, it'd be great if you were right. :hugs: Also...your chart is looking good. :thumbup: Hope the spotting stays away! I don't know what symptoms one would get with lining problems, but it seems like it could be low P. I have had spotting like that with a few odd cycles, but still not a typical thing. So hopefully when that happened it was just a one time thing!

Shanta lol baby batter. You have the best names for things. Sorry you're still feeling lousy, I was hoping those antibiotics would be doing their magic! Seems like the baby safe ones aren't always the fastest to work, but idk. Hoping tomorrow is a better day for you!

Sending love to all the other ladies..... :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Happy Saturday ladies. Becky happy st David's day to you :thumbup: 


Well I'm so confused about this cycle I really am...:haha: 
I'm somewhere between 10dpo and 13 dpo...:shrug: 
Tested this morning bfn.
Still time I guess. So trying to stay positive .:thumbup: 

Shanta....so sorry to hear that you are unwell too...I hope you are feeling much better today anfpd that them horse pills are kicking in now.:flower: 

Meg how are you feeling today? Any better Hun? I hopes so .:) 

Barbs....you stop the injectable a today right?....I'm sorry this hasn't worked out for you love I really am....We had such a good feeling about this one too...gah.
Well it's march now spring is almost upon you hopefully this double FET is THE ONE.:thumbup: 

Erin...sorry about your bfn love....I hope today's test is a different story...

Well hello there amy...nice to know your name...and a lovely name too might I add.
So are you going for a natural cycle or do you have to add meds for certain things?
Can't wait for you to join us on this oh so unpredictable rollercoaster again lol.

Bex? Are you still with us dear?....how's your cycle coming along now?...where you at ? Lol

Well ladies I have tested like a crazed maniac so far and I kind of sick it now...lol...
I have put my tests away for today so I _plan _ to test tmr now and no more for today...

It's is the first day of spring here today....so it's officially spring.yaye....
True to British weather I am sure lots of crampy weather is still to come but at least we are one step closer to raiding our summers wardrobes.woop woop.:happydance: 

Well I shall leave it hear for now....I'm really really trying to keep it a short post and I STILL can't manage it haha :haha: 

Have a lovely weekend my petals...

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone thanks for all your helpful replies! I'm off out for the day with my best friend riding horses and then out for dinner so i'll catch up asap! Happy st Davids day to you too Nat. 

Hope you all have a lovely day! xx


----------



## natjenson

He we are ladies.....

Here's some luck for March: 
:dust: :bfp: :happydance: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

In haven't checked in for awhile miss you girls! I've been so sick with an awful bug for an entire week. Off works and everything. Really hoping for some recovery this weekend..... Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for ALL the well wishes Ladies my throat is still killing me and I look as if I swallowed a football but my fever is gone so hopefully I'll feel better Tom!!

Nat Erin ....FX U see that line Soon loves!!

Meg hope u feel better soon too!!!

I added pics of the boys and girls to my journal so everyone can see who I'm speaking of!! That's all I felt like doing yesterday!! :haha:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Ladies just a flyby to let you know i'm still alive! Cd8 for me Nat but still got af....starting to wonder if it was a CP?! 

Just got in from a day in London! Shattered


----------



## eyemom

Natalie! When I first saw your post, all I saw was the pics not the text. I about freaked out and then I saw what you wrote :haha: Hope you get YOUR :bfp: soon!!

Hi Meg, thanks for checking in. I'd been wondering how you were doing. Sorry you've been sick. I hope you're feeling better soon!

Shanta, sorry your throat still hurts, but I'm glad the fever is down. Hopefully you're on the mend now.

Hi Bex! Thanks for posting! I'm so glad you're still alive! ;) Good luck this cycle. I can't remember did you test? Is it the long AF that has you thinking maybe CP? Mine are almost always 8 days long. :-/ But I know that's not typical for most people.

How are you holding up Barb? :hugs:

Hope everyone's having a good weekend (as much as possible).

Bundling up here for some yucky weather. I am so sick of winter.


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Natalie! When I first saw your post, all I saw was the pics not the text. I about freaked out and then I saw what you wrote :haha: Hope you get YOUR :bfp: soon!!
> 
> 
> Tee hee :haha:
> 
> Can I ask?....what's CP again.lol...
> 
> Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi there bex so glad your ok .:thumbup: 
Hope you had a nice day out in London.:thumbup: 

Well ladies..anywhere from 11 dpo to 14 dpo......big fat bfn this morning.....ugh I'm getting tired now :cry: 

Keeping it short bc I don't want to be a Debbie downer....

Hope you are all ok....:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

I wasn't sure but I thought CP was chemical pregnancy??

Natalie I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Ok well I'm 13 dpo and BFN here too. :(

If not for my BFN on 11 dpo, I really would have had my hopes up. Yesterday and today, I've had a weird soreness in my bbs like deeper past my nipples. It kind of felt like when I was young and they were just starting to develop. And nipples are still somewhat sensitive (though past cycles have proved that that doesn't necessarily mean anything...but this cycle was different in that this turned up late in my LP instead of earlier on after ov). Also I often have insomnia in my LP, but with that I wake up like 3-4 am. Last couple days or so, I've woken up about an hour before my alarm, which happened with my pregnancies. Also I still have high temps; today would have been higher if not for waking up so early. If I put the temp in an adjuster (I know, not exact science), it's as high as my highest temp this cycle. I've been having weird dreams last couple of nights too. So it's always hard not to hope a little (I was still hoping a little), but I might have seriously been bouncing off the walls had I not already seen a BFN to keep myself in check.

Just my body playing tricks again. :dohh: I think I've had every symptom in the book at various times (in various cycles), and it has never meant anything, so if I'm ever to see a bfp again, I think it's just going to really surprise me because I won't think anything of symptoms anymore. (haha yeah right like I could ever really make myself stop symptom spotting)

I was really dreading testing this morning...usually I want answers no matter what...but this time I wasn't sure if I could bear to see another BFN. But eh. Right now I'm doing ok. Maybe it'll hit me harder tomorrowish when AF hits.


----------



## nimbec

Ugh sorry for the shitty BFN's ladies :( Its so tough :( :( I fear i may have one coming too! Thinking i may not take clomid next month as worried about my lining and see if i can go privately and get some answers....everything in the ttc game takes so fecking long!! 

Nat have you heard any more from the clinic as to when you can get the sperm in and move forward? 

Barbs how are you lovely i can't even imagine how you are feeing (((((hugs))))) They say the 3rd time is often the one and i so very much hope so for you! 

Hi everyone i'm sorry its such a short post its bonkers here today! Harrison is on a mission to be everywhere he shouldn't be! 

Catch up later xx


----------



## barbikins

Hi girls! Ugh well I join you all in the continued bfn. 
Tomorrow is bloods and I wish I didn't have to go. So lame. 
Then I'll get a call later to tell me the obvious. 

I don't know how I feel about the third time. I don't believe anyone thought we would have to try three times to begin with. No reason seemingly for IVF to fail for us. :(
I will ask for two embie transfer and just deal with what happens. I just want to get pregnant. I am going to do what I can to increase my odds. 
I'm deflated.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry about the BFNs ladies :hugs: !!!!!

BIG :hugs: All around!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sorry to hear all your bfns ladiies, they never get any easier do they?

Yep cp = chemical pregnancy. Cd9 and still heavy clotty bleeding - only had it last this long with my two mc! Stupid body. 

Meg/Shanta hope you both feel better soon.

If this bleeding continues i reckon it will end up being another wasted month :-(


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Becky. <3 Sorry you're concerned about your lining, hope everything's fine. Hope you can get answers soon. <3

Hi Barb, so sorry. :hugs: Sorry you have to deal with the blood test and the phone call and everything too. I know they have to do it, but seems like salt in the wound. Hope it helps in some small way to know you have a lot of ladies here cheering for you.

Bex that's so frustrating I'm sorry.

AFM, symptoms are weird. Boobs are now at least as sore as they were before if not more. And tmi but I forgot to mention my CM is weird. I don't know how else to describe it. This afternoon I went back and looked at my test from this morning (I know it's bad, but I do it every time). And whoa big time evap. I've never had one of those. It was for sure negative at the 10 minute mark though. I thought if I ever got an evap it would be super frustrating, but it was kinda fun to see in a weird way.


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin FX it turns into a For Realz Line Tom!!!! :)

Barbs so sorry u have to go thru that I've been there it's like yea yea when they call I could've told u that!!! :dohh:

Afm feeling a Lil better today I can actually move around and eat a Lil so FX I'm on the mend!!!!


----------



## eyemom

I'm out of tests and I'm snowed (errr sleeted) in. I ordered some FRERs on Amazon but they won't be here until Wednesday. Think I can be good until then???

So happy you're feeling better Shanta! :thumbup:

Edit: I tried to take a pic of my evap but it was too hard to photograph. I don't know if it faded a bit in the last few hours or if I just made it better in my memory. :haha: So here's a pic but it's really hard to see here.


Spoiler
https://img15.imagefra.me/i132/missinformed/g6ba_24f_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me


----------



## eyemom

Ok I just canceled my Amazon order b/c it'd be late in the day on Wednesday before it got here, and I can just go to the store on Tuesday. Good chance I'll have my answer (AF) by then anyway.


----------



## barbikins

Erin that's an evap?! Wow looks real to me. 
You sure it's not a bfp???

I'm up nice & early for the lovely nurses to poke me for fun!


----------



## eyemom

I know it's driving me somewhat crazy lol. It has to be considered an evap because it showed up after the time limit though. That's why they say throw it away and don't go back. It's probably just a chemical reaction. Of course I took it to google and there are stories of it turning into a real bfp. So fx. But there are stories of it actually staying neg also.

Woke up early again this morning. If a bbt adjuster is to be believed though, it gives me my highest temp this cycle.

GL barb <3


----------



## eyemom

I did an opk just because I had to pee on something, and the test line is suuuuuuper faint. I know nothing conclusive but it's not a good sign. I'm going back and forth between thinking AF is for sure coming and then that small % of me thinking maybe it's possible.

Anyone remember the site peeonastick.com? I loved that site, but it is no more. But I found what I remembered because someone quoted it on another site that's still around:

From peeonastick.com:


> A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.


----------



## Sis4Us

Those IC are bad about Evaps cuz they are open to the Air!!!

But yes a Evap is usually Grey or White a true line should have Color.... I've gotten nasty Evaps on FRers too!!
Also those cheap one didn't show a line for me unless my HCG was very High way over 10 like they say!!

Get a FRER Tom or later today and FX u see something!!!

Barb BIG :hugs: its so hard to go to hear the same ole same ole!!! :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Yeah I knew they would be prone to them, I guess it's actually more surprising that I've never seen an evap like that before now.

I've never used anything but ICs and Dollar Tree tests and those I got a bfp on 12 dpo (both pregnancies). So I know it's possible to get them early, though I know the timing of a bfp showing up can vary based on a few factors.

Time will tell. If nothing else, it was just kind of fun to see something besides stark white all the time.


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies.. i hope you are all doing well :) Been MIA with this nasty bug but hope to spend more time chatting soon.. just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you! Check back in soon.. xx


----------



## barbikins

Erin, I"d be going out & getting a FRER! LOL
That is pink & faint & doesn't look like an evap to me.
But it's possible. Those tests are nasty some times.
FX for you!


----------



## eyemom

omg omg omg omg omg

I can't even type I'm shaking.

Spoiler
https://img10.imagefra.me/i633/missinformed/3myk_760_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me

That's only like an hour hold mid-day.


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> I can't even type I'm shaking.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img10.imagefra.me/i633/missinformed/3myk_760_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me
> 
> That's only like an hour hold mid-day.

HOLLY SUGAR MY GUMDROPS......:happydance: :happydance:

Yaye Erin....I had a feeling about this when you said that was a evap....I was like ...an evap?....really? That looked sooo much like and early bfp to me....:thumbup:


Wowzers Erin.....I'm so pleased for you love.....:happydance:
:wohoo: 


Are you ok....cup of tea! That's what you need right now..lol good ole British advice there lol:haha:
Calm your shakes...

Congratualtions petal.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Told u those Cheapies don't work as well Look at that Line it's some Porn for sure!!!

:happydance:


----------



## eyemom

Thank you ladies. <3 <3 <3

I've always sung the praises of ICs because they've given me early bfps in the past. But not anymore; I'm now a skeptic lol. I thought if I got a bfp at all with a FRER, it'd be a faint one. But nope.


----------



## nimbec

Wowsers YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so exciting!


----------



## nimbec

Sis i'm with you thats some serious line porn! :haha: how are you are you feeling any better?

Meg hope you are on the mend lovely! 

Barbs hope the appointment was as bearable as possible :hugs: when do you start the next cycle? Are you just waiting for AF? 

Erin OMG i'm shaking for you!!!!!!! so exciting!!!! you and shanta will be really close together......what dpo are you if you don't mind me asking?

Nat I so LOVE your posts you always bring a smile to my face!! How are you my lovely? have you tested again? Hows things in general? 

bex Hiya hope you are ok! 

Well as for me to pinch one of Nats sayings i'm polly pissy pants today! Yesterday was a SHIT day. I had a spinal appointment with my consultant who i have known for many years i have taught all his kiddies to ride (3 out of the 4 of them!) I can't believe the youngest who i always remeber as a baby is now doing A levels OMG anyway sorry i digress.......my spine has become more unstable, he wanted to do a CT scan yesterday but i wouldn't let him just incase i am in the familly way ;) so i have to go back in 2 weeks time. Once he has those results he will tell me WHEN not IF i need surgery :dohh: really frightening plus he told me that if i did get preggy again then i would definately have to have another C-section as i would risk more slipping of the vertebra in a natural delivery ....grrrrr. So this means that i have to have next month off trying cos of all radiation and stuff i need. I guess on a positive note it gives me time to book an appointement with the fertility specialist (need to rob a bank too!!) and ask about my lining, clomid etc....

So 9dpo and BFN i had all good intentions not to test and just wait for AF but for some reason i like torturing myself :( I know i still have time and its early but i really feel like i'm out. I'm really deflated actually as i feel like i'm quite alone on the ttc process outside here of course, i mean you just can't seem to get any sense out of the medical profession. I also now have to go to a new clinic and i fear i will have to pay for all tests to be done again as they are crap at communicating over here!!! anyways rant over sorry everyone!! 

Hope you are all well and Erin you have put a smile back on my face with those lines!!!


----------



## barbikins

Congrats Erin! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## eyemom

Thank you ladies. <3

Becky I'm 15 dpo now. Yesterday when I posted I was 14 dpo. GL with all your stuff coming up. <3

Well ladies I knew this would happen but it didn't take very long. I am so terrified I'm already losing this one too. Boob soreness seems much less today. Still woke up early.

Here's my hpt comparison. Other notable difference is yesterday I dipped it in a cup. This morning I just peed on it.


Spoiler
https://img15.imagefra.me/i934/missinformed/g193_280_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me


----------



## eyemom

Okay so I know I need to stop testing. 

In my head I know that these tests are qualitative, not quantitative, so I shouldn't make myself crazy with comparisons. They're designed to show pregnant or not pregnant, so they won't necessarily be exactly the same to indicate anything else. These are things I know on a rational level, but I'm not at my most rational atm haha.

It's the boobs that have me worried more than anything else.

Sorry I feel like I'm posting stream of consciousness in here.


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin I always Dip mine as I don't have great aim!!! :haha:

I would say make a call into U Dr u need to get betas dine and check your P levels!! U may need help supporting thru the 1st TRi!! 

Also my FMU where always lighter try not to worry!! :hugs:

Well I'm off to my scan will update u ladies!!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks. Wish me luck as I've heard from a friend my Dr's not into checking P. I'm going to beg for it though.


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Thanks. Wish me luck as I've heard from a friend my Dr's not into checking P. I'm going to beg for it though.

Heya Erin...ok so I hear it's normall for bb pain to come and go...:thumbup:
You hang tight there Hun....

The tests ARE progressing right?

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

This morning's looked just slightly lighter.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies....
Shanta good luck love...looking forward to hearing all about your scan...Yaye...:) 

Becky...awe I am so so sorry to hear about your back.so your having a 30 day break from ttc....be sure to check in won't you...I'll miss ya.
Wow your a horse ridding expert....tee hee I fell off a out of control(most likely scared horse) when I. Was 10 .....now they are nice to look at and that's it lol....
Won't ever see me in a horse again...they don't like me bc I hate it when they move too fast for me hee hee...:haha:

I really really hope it turns out you won't need that op love...and yeah I totally get that about re comunative over here...soooo slow isn't it.
Hope that they new clinic sees and hears you about not needing all the recent tests you did to warrant the clomid intake....hay maybe they will re-prescribe you a longer dose now...:thumbup: 

Well afm ....13 (ish) dpo....had heavy spotting last night thought af had hit but this morning nothing....
Second cycle for this to happen now....something's wrong I just know it.
Bfn this morning....but hay ho....on with the next then.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> This morning's looked just slightly lighter.

Really?.....ok ....maybe do what you did yesterday at the same time of day?...see if there's a difference?...

Yeah I would be the same....refusing to remove myself at the doctors untill somebody stabs me with a sharp injection lol....:haha: 

I hope you get to the Do the betas Hun I really do....
Try not to let all the testing do you in Erin.:thumbup::flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Erin fx they give you the betas! Like you say tests can vary but i agree with Nat test at the same time as you did yesterday because that will give you a better comparison. Hopefully all is perfect in the oven but its totally normal to worry i was the same last pregnancy and i know the feeling about not testing P my docs are the same - bloody loones!!! are you seeing your regular doc or a fertility specialist? 

Nat so sorry about your BFN's such shit!!! I wonder what is causing the change in your last few cycles? The odd thing is unless i'm mistaken you are spotting CD12 onwards and thats the length of a normal lp....hmmmm very strange i really hope the clinic get back to you soon!! whats the latest there? 

I will still be here ladies!! I'm pondering today on whether to just do 1 more month on the clomid and make my back appt wait - but i will see if i get a normal period this time as last time i was spotting so worried about my lining. It looks like i will have to go to a private clinic as in wales i'm not covered now because i already have one child. I think that is totally unfair as i nedeed meds etc to concieve him and don't ovulate without help. I totally understand not being eligible for IVF though! UGH what do i do? wait a bit longer or pay to go and have all tests done again ugh could kiss goodbye too £100's before any actual treatment starts! i may go for initial consult £150 where they scan, semen test & talk to you and basically tell them i'm not having other stuff done again! I know my tubes are fine from a yr ago i don't need them doing again the obvious thing is to get me oving and check my lining SURLEY! as this worked last time grrrrrr sorry for the rant!!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Becky.

Yep I called the Dr this morning. After I see my 11:00 patient, I'm headed over to the lab for beta and progesterone. I was all ready to beg for the P check, but the nurse said we're doing it before I even had to ask! Yay! Then Thursday I go back to make sure my numbers are going up as they should.

My progesterone results will be online where I can check them. My hcg I'll have to call for. :( The waiting will make me crazy.

Sorry Becky about what you're dealing with. So frustrating. :-/


----------



## Sis4Us

My Lil cupcake!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/3198071fb515c01d0d000d2b2e758821_zps8302e3c1.jpg
HB 102 BPM 6wks exactly!!
Baby is measuring 6wks Exactly so 5 days behind kinda freaked about that but Dr says It's OK!!! :shrug:


----------



## Petzy

Congrats Erin!!! How exciting.. great lines.. I know its scary to watch those lines fluctuate a little, but hopefully that HCG is skyrocketing in your blood right now! hehe

so glad you are getting betas done... Do you get same day results? xoxo FX for you

Shanta... great scan pic!! Really pleased for you xx


----------



## eyemom

Woop woop! For some reason in my head I had you farther ahead of me than that. So yay we are pretty close together (I know someone said that already but it didn't totally register).

I've heard SO many people say that they measured a little small in the early scan, but then the LO caught up fine. So from what I can gather that's totally normal. How exciting!


----------



## eyemom

Petzy said:


> so glad you are getting betas done... Do you get same day results? xoxo FX for you

Dr ordered the beta stat so if I can connect with the nurse, I should have my result late afternoon. Otherwise I should know in the morning. The progesterone the phlebotomist expected more like tomorrow.

Waiting for these results isn't so bad. It's waiting for the follow-up one that's going to make me a nervous wreck.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrats Erin, fingers crossed for you. Shanta great pic.

Sorry ladies who've had further bfns!

Afm i'm on cd11 and af finally seems to be going away. Obviously not been able to get any bd in this week and no idea whether i will ov anyway. 

Had a bit of a crappy day at work and with DH being a total a$$ for various reasons, so going to have dinner then go to bed and forget today happened.

Love to you all xx


----------



## eyemom

So sorry Bex. :hugs:

Hope when you wake up you are feeling refreshed. <3
~~~

So a friend of mine linked this on facebook just a bit ago. And omg, grab a tissue.
https://moms.popsugar.com/Truth-Behind-Love-You-Forever-31923286
(It's the story behind the popular children's book, Love You Forever.)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> My Lil cupcake!!!

5 days is in the norm yet. For Claire I had first scan at what they thought to be 8 week. I was 7 weeks 2 days which bumped my due date to Aug 3rd. She seemed to stay on that path until 20 weeks. Then she was measuring ahead by a week. Baby's grow at all different sizes even in the womb! 



@Erin: Sqee!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Butterfly that makes me feel better everyone keeps saying its a Girl that's why she's measuring behind I sure hope so that would be Awesome!!! :)


----------



## eyemom

My beta I think she said was 102. I can't believe I don't remember the number with 100% certainty. Pretty sure that's right.

Progesterone was 51!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Erin...lovely p numbers there....and also bang on with your beta too....

Here is a site your betas can check against...:) :thumbup: 

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds great Erin!!!! :happydance:


----------



## eyemom

So what does a preggie Erin do? Gets up at 4:30 am to do the dishes. :dohh:


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> So what does a preggie Erin do? Gets up at 4:30 am to do the dishes. :dohh:

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm up at 5:30 on BNB :rofl: !!!!


----------



## natjenson

Morning/afternoon ladies...:flower:

Well I guess I am out....14 dpo today...last ditch attempt at poas this morning...bfn...

Have a 15 day lp so sometime up within the next 48 gours(depending on wether or not FF is right) I should get af.

I gots to say I am kinda disappointed again but hay ho...what chioce have I got but to _not_ move on.:thumbup: 
Haha I'm over it already....
Think I had a bad day emotionally yesterday...maybe one of the worst in a long time...
The crazy things we end up doing when ttc eh.lol

So anyways...how are we all today?...anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?

We are going to take Harry to a big ole park today...time to freeze my nuts off whilst squeezing my wide load onto the slide bc Harry insists mommy has a go. :haha:

Hope you are all ok today in this fine Wednesday.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Big:hugs: Nat!!!! I hope Ur clinic gives U some help Real soon so u can get that BFP!!

Love the Pic U guys are sooooo Cute!! ;)


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Big:hugs: Nat!!!! I hope Ur clinic gives U some help Real soon so u can get that BFP!!
> 
> Love the Pic U guys are sooooo Cute!! ;)

Awe thankyou shanta...yeah it's an old photo really but ...been reminiscing this morning.soaking up what I HAVE got.:thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies good morning/ afternoon gosh its early with you guys! You preggy ladies are on the go ;) 

Nat so sorry you are feeling down and for the shitty BFN grrrrrrrrrr what a nightmare so crappy! Hope AF comes quick so you can get onto the next cycle. I also have a long LP which is really frustrating as we seem to have to wait forEVER! 

Love your pic of you and your gorgoeus little boy! make sure you both wrap up warm and blow a few cobwebs away on the swings! 

Hi everyone sorry its just a flyby visit! :) 

I'm meant to be working hahahaha


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies good morning/ afternoon gosh its early with you guys! You preggy ladies are on the go ;)
> 
> Nat so sorry you are feeling down and for the shitty BFN grrrrrrrrrr what a nightmare so crappy! Hope AF comes quick so you can get onto the next cycle. I also have a long LP which is really frustrating as we seem to have to wait forEVER!
> 
> Love your pic of you and your gorgoeus little boy! make sure you both wrap up warm and blow a few cobwebs away on the swings!
> 
> Hi everyone sorry its just a flyby visit! :)
> 
> I'm meant to be working hahahaha

Thanks Becky...:flower:

Gawsh Becky your chart looks amazing....:thumbup:...fingers tightly crossed for you here.


Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Ugh..... thanks Nat - BFN today at 10dpo plus my chart looks good but i'm full of cold and have had a low grade fever for a few days hence the rise in temps LOL grrrrrrrrr NOW i intend not to test until sunday when AF should be here - i only have 1 frer left.......wonder if i can make myself hold out that long hahahahaha


----------



## eyemom

Hahaha Shanta glad I'm not alone. :)

Sorry about the bfn Natalie. :hugs: Have fun at the park. :winkwink: Oh and I also LOVE your "new" (well, it's new to us!) picture!

Becky, SS about your bfn too. :hugs: Hoping it's just too soon.

Hahaha believe me, I don't WANT to be up so early! It just happened. :( I did manage to go back to sleep eventually...then ended up staying in bed too late and scrambling to make it to work on time. :dohh: Waking up early is always a pregnancy symptom for me, but usually it's like an hour, hour and a half before my alarm. That's not exactly desired, but I can still function and maybe even be a little more productive. But this wee hours of the morning thing, boooo, I'm hoping that doesn't become a regular thing.

No real plans for the weekend. Hoping to get to enjoy the somewhat warmer weather. Oh wait, I almost forgot, my birthday is on Sunday. :haha: I will be 32. I can't make up my mind what I want to do. I'll probably spend most of the day at my parents' house because they can't really go out b/c my home-bound grandma stays with them. At first I thought I'd like my dad to cook out on the grill or barbecue or whatever you call it where you live. :) But then I wondered if my appetite would be up for it. But so far my appetite hasn't been too affected. We'll see....


----------



## Petzy

Happy Birthday Erin! What a great Bday gift for you XO

Nat - LOVE the pic! So adorbs hun xx


----------



## nimbec

ooh Happy Birthday Erin i agree what an amazing gift!! 

hi meg :) 

Well as for me happy do dar day i'm spotting again at 10dpo i just knew there was something wrong 2 cycles in a row is no coincidence must be the clomid! grrrrrrr :(

going to drown my sorrows with a mars bar and a hot chocolate! and when AF arrives a blooming big glass of wine! 

x


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> ooh Happy Birthday Erin i agree what an amazing gift!!
> 
> hi meg :)
> 
> Well as for me happy do dar day i'm spotting again at 10dpo i just knew there was something wrong 2 cycles in a row is no coincidence must be the clomid! grrrrrrr :(
> 
> going to drown my sorrows with a mars bar and a hot chocolate! and when AF arrives a blooming big glass of wine!
> 
> x

:rofl: drown sorrows with Mars bar :haha:....I did that with a kitkat chunky (or two) last night lol....

Boooo for the spotting love...same heee now two cycles I a row...today third day for spotting.quite worrying.:nope:

Sorry about the bfn Becky...with the others and I say fx it's just to early.
Still rooting for you my petal.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat I love your new profile picture!!!

Well I'm CD1 today. I'll likely go in for CM on Friday and meet with our RE with a new plan. I am still just feeling deflated and not terribly excited. I question my chances of a successful round.


----------



## barbikins

Number so sorry your spotting love. What are you plans for the next cycle??

Erin, did you get your beta?! I didn't read far back so maybe I missed it.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies 

So sorry about feeling deflated barbs I cannot even imagine what you are feeling and I just so hope this is your turn!!! Hopefully as you have 'given up' so to spk you will get a wonderful surprise this time :) 

Nat sorry about your spotting too it's infuriating isn't it! Grr I just wish we knew why and wish we could get some sodding help erm maybe sometime this yr grrrr damn NHS!!!! 

I'm really confused as what to do next cycle...I was having a break due to CT scan but it may fall before dtd time depending on what day af actually arrives, so then I have to decide whether to take clomid or not...pretty sure I'm not as I think it's the culprit but I'm torn as my body is shit without it...I'm 99% sure I won't take it and I'll try to get a private app to find out what's going on! Again 2 late for this one but hey ho! Oh and I may have to rob a bank in the process...off to plan my strategy hehe :0 

Xxx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> ooh Happy Birthday Erin i agree what an amazing gift!!
> 
> hi meg :)
> 
> Well as for me happy do dar day i'm spotting again at 10dpo i just knew there was something wrong 2 cycles in a row is no coincidence must be the clomid! grrrrrrr :(
> 
> going to drown my sorrows with a mars bar and a hot chocolate! and when AF arrives a blooming big glass of wine!
> 
> x

Becky, I am sorry to hear that ...:hugs: Big hugs to you love...

Hey i always drowned my AF sorrows in a big glass of wine - that always was something to look forward to! hehe :wine:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat I love your new profile picture!!!
> 
> Well I'm CD1 today. I'll likely go in for CM on Friday and meet with our RE with a new plan. I am still just feeling deflated and not terribly excited. I question my chances of a successful round.

March March march that fertilized egg right into Barb's womb!!! COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

I want this SO badly for you :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Heyaaaaa.....

Hi barbs looks like we cycle bubbles to the day this time...cd1 here too...the witch just hit and I am pleased bc I can just wave fook off to this crappy asss cycle for good...:thumbup: 

Natalie xoxo


----------



## eyemom

Becky sorry about the spotting, how frustrating. Good luck with whatever you decide about the next cycle. <3

Mmm, chocolate. Excellent therapy.

Unfortunately for me I guess, I don't like wine.

:hugs: Barb. I'm keeping my hopes up over here, but it's understandable that you're not really feeling it right now. :hugs:

As for my beta, I think she said it was 102. I can't believe I can't remember it with certainty, but I'm pretty sure that's what she said. Progesterone was 51 (!!!). I do my 2nd beta tomorrow, so it'll probably come up what my first beta was, so I'll try to take better notes this time.

Natalie, sorry AF got you. :(

:hugs: ladies

AFM, not much news. Generally feeling pretty good and normal. Can still eat, yay! Just tired with increasing boob soreness. Seems the boob soreness is always less in the mornings, which was freaking me out, but now it seems to be a pattern. Tomorrow is my 2nd beta. Which I'm nervous about. First beta I wasn't as apprehensive about b/c I knew I was pg, and if my P was low they'd just supplement. This is the one that will be more telling. Please pray for good numbers tomorrow!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm sure U will have great Numbers Erin No worries!!! :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Erin, 102 is a good number! I have fingers crossed it all works out for you. I dont remember, did you say you'll go on Progesterone?

Thanks Meg! I hope this is our month as well. I want it so badly.
Would be a nice birthday gift to Nathan & I :)

@ nimbec, yeah rob a bank or sell an organ eh? LOL
It's all a small fortune. I hope it all works out for you xo


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Barb <3

Unless something changes, I don't think I'll go on progesterone. My number was pretty high actually. I think I've read that typically the upper limit for first tri is 47?? Not that higher is bad, just not the usual "normal."

I really hope you get the best bday gift ever. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Quick update since my laptop battery is about to die.

Beta doubled exactly from 102 to 204. First prenatal appt is on March 31.


----------



## nimbec

YAY Erin thats fantastic news!!!!!! Whaaaa hoooooo 

Hope everyone else is ok?

As for me BFN and spotting so i'm 100% out and today am calling to see if i can get a provate appt as I haven't a clue why all of a sudden this is happening :( I'm not taking clomid this cycle just to see plus i can only have so many doses so don't want to waste another one :( 

Feeling deflated and frustrated plus an arguement with DH last night didn't help :( Its Harrison's 1st Birthday Party tomorrow tho so lots to be happy about!!!!

xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies....:flower: 

Becky so sorry about the bfn again...
I think you have a good plan for next cycle...:thumbup: a plan is always good...keeps up focused and gives us something to work with and aim for.
Big hugs to you Becky.:hugs: 

Erin...that's fantastic...your numbers doubled to the dot!.:happydance:
Any more preggo symptoms yet?
Are you still waking at ridiculous o clock lol I hope not.:thumbup: 
So I forget to ask....but have you told dh yet? How did you tell him? Or how are you going to tell him?
Do tell us.:) 

Barbs...thinking of you my dear...day 1 of CM today right!....I hope DR B has a reassuring plan for you both.:flower: 
Can't wait to hear back from you.:) 

Bex...you almost gearing up for o day now right?...I hope so Hun...:flower: 

Shanta...I saw your journal...about the strep...oh dear your poor boy.:hugs: 
I hope he is well again now...do they have a antibiotic plan for him?....
How are you? :flower: 

Well me petals...afm...I'm cd3 already...I hope the tww goes this fast this time lol
Been quite the busy lil bee this week...last night I ached.ugh.
Anyways....I hope to be starting the robitssun by Tuesday...seems a way off yet but it's zooming here...
I'm dreading the increased water intake...it bloats me sooo bad and I hate to be running to the loo every five mins...I literally spend my days doing this wacky zoo-loo dance with my legs crossed trying to get on with something whilst not peeing my pants....:haha: 

Off to my moms in a n hour...time to bite my tongue...she has been sooo snappy latley and she always brings me down in the dumps...I fully intend not let it get to me today...then it's come home and finish the curry for dinner tonight.

Anyways....I hope you are all well and I hope to catch up again sometime again today...:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Nat he started antibiotics last nite he has a very Low grade strain that's why it didn't show in the office so no fever or sore throat really since he doesn't have his tonsils .... Mainly just a irritated BUM!! :haha:
Yes I said BUM that's his tale take sign he has strep!! ;)

Hope everyone is well I'm feeling better just all these meds and vitamins tend to hurt my Tummy but I'll deal w it!! 

Happy Friday Lovelies!!!


----------



## eyemom

Becky, I'm sorry. :hugs: Weird cycles just make it all the more frustrating. Hope Harrison's party is a good distraction. Should be fun. Congratulations on a big one year old. :)

Natalie, symptoms are mostly just breast/nipple tenderness which fluctuates a lot through the day. It's mostly less in the mornings. And I wake up earlier (around 5:30 to 6:30, but sometimes even earlier!). So I'm tired but that may just be me waking up so early. Nothing else consistent. Occasionally put off by an odd smell or flavor, but it's still pretty rare (so far). Oh and I may have to give up my hot cup of tea before bed because it now means an extra trip to the bathroom when I'm not ready to be out of bed. 

I was so far beyond telling DH in some wonderful way haha. I thought I'd never be able to get away with it because he's always asking me if I've tested and how it turned out. But I'm realizing I could have done something fun because I'd already told him the day before that I was out. I actually told DD before DH came home from work, and told her to tell daddy when he got home. But I'd messaged him something earlier thinking it was something to make him curious when he got home. But he called as soon as he got off (he didn't see the message until then) all worried because to him it sounded like it was something bad, and he was not going for my teasing telling him he'd have to wait til he got home. So I just let my DD tell him over the phone. So far, some family members know (our parents) and a handful of my friends who know the journey we've been on the last couple of years. Will probably start talking about it with more family and friends this weekend. Will wait until I can't hide it to talk about it at work.

Haha oh Natalie good luck with this cycle. I really hope it flies by for you and ends with a happy bfp. Good luck with the robitussin and your pee pee dance lol.

Aw Shanta, sorry your LO is sick. Hope he's feeling so much better soon. Glad YOU are feeling better!

Love to everyone else. <3 Gotta hurry and get ready for work now.


----------



## barbikins

Erin, glad to hear your numbers have doubled! I wish you the best xoxox

Becky, I was in the same place on Tuesday night. Totally deflated & laid into my DH about other shit too. LOL Anyway, I am still deflated & exhausted but getting better. 

Yep, Nat I went in for my CM whoop! I hope your mom is nicer to you these days. Good luck xoxo

I am back from our 'what the fuck' appointment. And Dr. B says we still just need to look at this as I have tubal issues. Rather than 'what else could be the matter' because I've been pregnant before so he knows that my embryo can make it to day 5 blast & he knows I can implant. So at this point in the game, he believes that its a numbers game. He did say however that about 60% of woman would have gotten pregnant by the second round. However, there are still that 40% of woman who have not. But because this is our third round, he did say he would suggest a double transfer as long as we're comfortable with the out come. He did say if we end up with both implanting, he'd send us for counseling to help make a decision.
He's not convinced there's anything wrong with me yet. He said he doesn't feel any urgency or that we really need to be taking big risks but that transferring two is very reasonable at this point.
So we are going with that route but I still have time to think about it. But I'm sure it's what I'll end up consenting to in the end. It makes the most sense right now.
So I'm going back either next Thursday or Friday for a lining check & then we'll get our transfer date. As of today, back on drugs. Just estrogen & asprin until lining check & then Progesterone again. But suppositories for this girl. No more needles,thank you.


----------



## Petzy

Erin... great numbers, go glad you have your first appt booked and how sweet that DD told your OH! :) Weeee congrats!! xx

Becky - Happy 1st Birthday to Harrison wow time flies haha.. not that its my kid but I remember when you had him! AHHHH lol.... too crazy.. so sorry about the BFN and spotting though; and I hope you and DH are over your argument.. that never helps anything does it? xoxo big hugs to you!!!

Shanta sorry your LO is not feeling well! I hope those antibiotics do the trick asap xx

I finally got my DNA and chromosomal results today!

I will post the sex later; I asked for them to email me separately so that DH and I could read it together after work...

But the Genetic results all came back at low risk, which is the lowest you can get, across the board, so I am really happy about that.

Will give you guys the much anticipated gender news in a few hours hehe...

xx


----------



## barbikins

Pretty crazy, Meg, that you can get gender results so early in a pregnancy! We should have put in some bets ;)
Do you have an idea of what you think? Still a Boy?


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :) 

Barbs i'm so sorry you are in this horrrible emotional roller coaster it truly sucks! Great that your medical team are not worried about other issues and i too think that transfering two seems to be the logical thing to do and then see what happens and only worry if you need to. Great news about being able to use suppositories rather than injectables you must have been feeling like a pin cushion :( Looking forward to hearing when transfer date will be :) Sending you huge hugs and tons of baby dust!! 

Meg Fab news that you have good results and you now know the sex eeeeeek i think girl......can't wait to hear!!!!! Lovely idea that you and oh find out together!! I know i can't believe he is 1 ...crazy!!! I too remember talking to you ladies well before i was preggy - how time flies! 

Nat thank you for your kind words :) I hope you get to ov soon ....i agree i hate the extra water intake it makes me feel like a beached whale lol oh the things we do ttc !! I hope you have a good time at your mums ...i know its not always the easiest. Family can be difficult at times! On that note Harrisons birthday tomorrow will be the first time i will have seen my mum since she 'needed a break' - typically selfish she will be looking at it that there is no way she should miss out on her grandsons birthday regardless of what is happening between me and her. I will just bite my tongue and hope she behaves!! There will be a room full of toddlers and i'll be most concerned about my mother rotfl!!!!!

Shanta so sorry about you little boy hope he gets better really quickly poor lil one :( How are you?

Erin are you still on cloud 9 about your betas?! shame you can't have a drink to celebrate hehe


----------



## nimbec

oooooh Meg i'm off to bed 11.05pm here...just popping into see if you had posted the gender results......eek i'm so excited i will just have to wait until tomorrow now hehe x


----------



## Sis4Us

Just checking In ladies feeling much better after a Day w my BFF!!

DH calls her the babies Daddy cuz she helped me relax and get that BFP!! :haha:

Its almost 9PM here in TX Meg :coffee: we r waiting!!! :)


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Barb. <3
I see what your doctor is saying about it being a numbers game. I guess in some way it's encouraging b/c it would imply that there's nothing wrong that would make it not work. It's more like the crappy side of statistics. But I definitely understand feeling deflated. :hugs: Wishing you all the best with this next transfer. Maybe twins wouldn't be so bad? 

Glad you don't have to have the shots in the butt. 

Meg. :) Haha yeah my DD got to tell three people in one night. (Well, 4, because she told both in-laws at once.) She's pretty good at it. I started to worry if she'd think she's supposed to tell everyone we talk to, but so far she hasn't really brought it up much.

So happy that the tests came back good! Dying to hear the gender...will be refreshing way too often!

Becky I am really happy, but still scared! I guess I'm cautiously optimistic, but too afraid to go overboard excited? Having good betas and P does help though. Lucky for me I guess, I don't particularly care for alcohol. I think it has been over 4 years since I had a drink.

We went out to eat tonight. There's a restaurant in town that is supposed to be really good. We'd been there for lunch once and it was good. But at dinner they were too expensive. Not like break the bank, but a little spendy for what it is. But I got $50 in gift cards for $34 in an auction, so I thought it would be nice to get out. Maybe consider it a mini-celebration. Also I had nothing to cook.  I ordered something with beef, and typically it's all well done no matter what so I didn't give it any thought. But there was still some pink so I couldn't eat it. So I thought I'd just trade with DH. But he got something with bean sprouts in it so I couldn't eat it either. I was STARVING so I just ate some of DD's pizza since it was too much for her anyway. But I was still hungry. To top it off, DD is usually so good, but she was so loud and obnoxious. It was awful. Hahaha oh well. Curling up with my hot cup of tea. Then calling it an early night.


----------



## eyemom

Sudden and significant drop off in symptoms tonight. So scared. I can't stop crying. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

My symptoms come and Go Erin try not to worry!!! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Sudden and significant drop off in symptoms tonight. So scared. I can't stop crying. :cry:

Erin don't be reading into the symptoms thing....it's ok love.:hugs:
Shan't as right they do come and go...especially in the 1st tri.:thumbup:

Are you still temping...? Sometime that can be a teller.:thumbup:

Show us your chart love.:thumbup:

Now Hun...take some deal breaths and think positive things.:hugs:
Thinking of you Erin.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Helloooooo there me delishus gorgeous purdy blooming petals...:flower: 

What a glorious Sunday morning it is eh.:) 

Cd5 here....not much going on....

Was going to take lil man for a trail walk this weekend but yesterday his temps stopped us and today it's my back....it's not overly bad but I was close to tears with it last night and I dread the feeling of that coming back ...so instead we are going to have an indoor picnic....blanky on the floor...sandwhiches and fruit salad and monsters inc (for the 1000th time this week) .....should be fun.:) 

So what's y'all up ta?
Is your Sunday as glorious as mine....
The sun is shinning ....
The birds are singing
The sky is bright blue
Flowers are begining to bloom....
It's just wonderfull....:) 

Hap hap happy Sunday to you all....:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

natjenson said:


> Helloooooo there me delishus gorgeous purdy blooming petals...:flower:
> 
> What a glorious Sunday morning it is eh.:)
> 
> Cd5 here....not much going on....
> 
> Was going to take lil man for a trail walk this weekend but yesterday his temps stopped us and today it's my back....it's not overly bad but I was close to tears with it last night and I dread the feeling of that coming back ...so instead we are going to have an indoor picnic....blanky on the floor...sandwhiches and fruit salad and monsters inc (for the 1000th time this week) .....should be fun.:)
> 
> So what's y'all up ta?
> Is your Sunday as glorious as mine....
> The sun is shinning ....
> The birds are singing
> The sky is bright blue
> Flowers are begining to bloom....
> It's just wonderfull....:)
> 
> Hap hap happy Sunday to you all....:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx

Hiya hun,

Weather is glorious here too! Sun is shining and so warm, lovely!

Sorry i'm MIA at the mo, on week days i'm normally out the house for 12 hours a day - leave for work at 7am, get home between 6pm -7pm, sometimes later. Then have to feed the cats and fuss them, then feed hubby and I. Most nights i check in onyou guys to make sure you're all well but don't post because I'm too knackered.

This weekend we helped a friend out whose moves house soon due to a messy divirce, then i've been baking 48 cupcakes as a trial for my sisters birthday party next weekend. I've recently started baking, and have found a real talent for it (based on feedback). My sister loves my cakes so asked me to make cupcakes! Panic stations as had only made them once and ballsed up the pipping of the buttercream.

Si and I will both be bringing in cakes to work tomorrow lol!

Hopefully have managed to upload a couple of piccies!

This cycle has been a right off.....af stuck around for 11 days, and i think we missed ov, which seemed to be on cd 12/13 based on opks and symptoms. So we are going to have some sex for fun the rest of this cycle and wait for our next go!

Hope your all well xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabemummyb

Second photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sis4Us

Those look Yummy!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> Sudden and significant drop off in symptoms tonight. So scared. I can't stop crying. :cry:


Do not worry about symptoms. All I had was being tired the first few weeks and that was it. I think it was about 8 weeks that I had a bit of the boobs burning feeling but even then that was minor. My entire pregnancy I had very few symptoms until the last two months where I suffered extreme heartburn. That's it. So please do not read into symptoms. I have had a friend have a shit ton of symptoms and she has had three of them end in a miscarriage. Me, my first pregnancy was just tired first few weeks and I still lost that one. I was nervous as heck with the 2nd pregnancy since I did not experience symptoms. Everything turned out to be all right. Bad thing is once you experience a miscarriage that fear will always be there. You wonder if this baby will be ripped away from you as well. It sucks, it really does, but you have to try to fight those feelings. Most pregnancies do end full term, keep that in mind. I'm a statistics girl and did a lot of research that calmed me. Thing is it's a day by day situation. *hugs* I am sure things will be all right though.


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> Helloooooo there me delishus gorgeous purdy blooming petals...:flower:
> 
> What a glorious Sunday morning it is eh.:)
> 
> Cd5 here....not much going on....
> 
> Was going to take lil man for a trail walk this weekend but yesterday his temps stopped us and today it's my back....it's not overly bad but I was close to tears with it last night and I dread the feeling of that coming back ...so instead we are going to have an indoor picnic....blanky on the floor...sandwhiches and fruit salad and monsters inc (for the 1000th time this week) .....should be fun.:)
> 
> So what's y'all up ta?
> Is your Sunday as glorious as mine....
> The sun is shinning ....
> The birds are singing
> The sky is bright blue
> Flowers are begining to bloom....
> It's just wonderfull....:)
> 
> Hap hap happy Sunday to you all....:flower:
> 
> Natalie xxx

Sorry you couldn't go for a walk. Hope he's feeling better though! I've been quite sore lately since DH and I started joining a workout group. (Monday/Weds/Friday) we finished our first week on Friday. Looking forward for Monday. 
Sadly sun wasn't out today, but it has been in the 30F past few days so the snow is slowly starting to melt yay! We broke a record here too with the most below temp 0F since ever. Gah 51 could be higher than that days of below 0 degree weather this winter season. YUCK! Average we get maybe 25. Oh well it's melting all I care about. Hopefully by the end of the month we can start going for walk again! 
I'm kind of jealous of your weather though grr, however I will take what we get right now. If anything I learned do not complain about the weather this season it can always get worse.


----------



## eyemom

Thank you ladies. I've had so much reassurance about the symptoms thing. I know it'll take me a while to not be so scared, but I am feeling better today.

I quit temping, one because I've heard temps can do wacky things after you're pg anyway. But then I couldn't do it if I wanted to. Because I now wake up between 3:45 and 5:30 a.m. Instead of the normal 7:00-7:30.

Aw Natalie sorry the trail walk didn't work out, but I love that indoor picnic idea. I've got to do that with my DD. She'd think it's the coolest thing ever.

Hi Bex! Thanks for checking in with us! Those cupcakes look awesome! That's so great to find something you enjoy AND have a natural talent for! Sorry you've been having a wacky cycle, that is so annoying to have happen. Enjoy practicing for next cycle! ;)

Hi Amy thank you. I have been reminding myself that our odds are good this time, but it is just so scary. 

As for the weather talk, today was pretty nice here, tomorrow is going to be awesome! 70 degrees (F) and then I think Tuesday is going to be 75! So excited. Then Wednesday is supposed to be cold and crappy again. But hopefully we've seen the last of the really cold days.


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad U R Feeling better Erin it really is a Day by Day Challenge!!

I hate my temp this Am its never that low but I gotta tell myself I got up to let the dog out and stuff! :shrug:

My symptoms have gone to almost none except a Headache and sinus pressure and my teeth aching but I'm not sure that related!! :haha:

The things I craved in the beginning sound GROSS NOW!! :shrug:


----------



## eyemom

Maybe your temp is low because of the time change, like your body still thinks it's an hour earlier than it is?


----------



## eyemom

This is gross but I feel more comfortable asking this question to ladies I kind of "know." TMI bathroom question in the spoiler.


Spoiler
Anyone have loose stools in early pg? You usually hear about women being constipated, and I'm having quite the opposite effect. I guess it's better than being stopped up, but I get like this before AF too, so it's adding to my anxiety.


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> This is gross but I feel more comfortable asking this question to ladies I kind of "know." TMI bathroom question in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Anyone have loose stools in early pg? You usually hear about women being constipated, and I'm having quite the opposite effect. I guess it's better than being stopped up, but I get like this before AF too, so it's adding to my anxiety.

Not that I recall of. I think I might have made more poo trips but not to the point they were loose. 




Gah, I feel like shit today! My first cold of the season which if you ask me I did real well with avoiding any illnesses all winter. Claire has a little stuffed up nose too but it doesn't bother her. That's good. I also have a migraine again...third one in two weeks. Blah. Oh well. Staying positive today since it's a workout day for me woot! And I do feel that I am losing weight. I started at 224.6 and I am down to 221.8 all within a week. Doesn't sound like much but I am very happy with it. Going to get a recovery shake though after this workout. I'm still achy in the core from Friday! 

Speaking of weather, IT IS BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE RIGHT NOW! Sorry for the caps XP Just so excited. Woke up to a beautiful sun smiling down. Snow is melting like no tomorrow. Just perfect!


----------



## Petzy

Erin I hope you are doing better... I had almost ZERO symptoms in first tri and they vanished all the time when I did have them.. its totally common.. try not to worry about it too much you will drive yourself nuts!

I even started a thread in first tri forum called Minimal Symptom First Tri Thread - its a really busy thread so check it out and I think it will give you a lot of relief..

Hope you are doing well!


And I hope everyone is great - Happy Monday! Back to work BLECH!!

Sorry for delay in posting results; we did not read them until Sat night and I dont come online on Sundays ...

Its a BOY!

I am really happy about that..... :)


----------



## Petzy

Butterfly send us some of that weather... PLEASE!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Its a BOY!
> 
> I am really happy about that..... :)

YAY!!! Congrats!!!!

And let me enjoy this weather today and then I'll send it your way XD Let me be greedy with the weather for one day please? XD


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin I too had the same issue a week ago and now nota so I think it can go either way!! 
Hope it let's up soon if not my Dr gave me Zofran and that will stop u up and stop MS!! 
:thumbup:

Meg so happy for U!!

It's been warm here but raining on and off!!
Hopefully it it will be sunny next week the boys will be out for spring break so it would be nice for them to get outside!!


----------



## eyemom

Amy sorry you're not feeling well. :( Glad the LO is weathering it well. Grats on the weight loss. YAY for beautiful weather! We had a lovely day here as well. Got to get out to enjoy it a bit too. Tomorrow should be even nicer! Then a crap day on Wednesday (Meg since we're not getting it then anyway, you can have it!, then after that it should be nice again, but not as nice as today! Makes me happy though to know that spring is almost here...finally!

Thank you Meg I will go find your thread. I have had a lot of reassurance, so I am feeling better about it. I guess I should be thankful right??? It's just so hard to push back the fear and enjoy. Also, CONGRATS ON TEAM BLUE!!!!! :happydance: So happy for you!

Not much to report here. OH! I finally did my stupid thing I have done with all three pregnancies now. My baby brain thing to do. I missed my house on the way home. :dohh: It was especially bad this time though. Usually I just pass my neighborhood street or something. This time I was coming back from visiting a friend and her little girls, and I was on the interstate. So I went a few miles out of my way, then had to turn around and drive the extra few miles back. LOLOL. Felt so dumb, but on the other hand I was like YAY BABY BRAIN. :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

So sorry I've been MIA for a few days its been really busy with Harrison's 1st Birthday Party and family down for the weekend. Then its been full on back into work this week UGH YUK!! together with a shitty period yay :wacko: We had a fabulous time for his Birthday tho so it's well and truly worth being shattered !! 

Meg YAY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop whoop boys are so cool - not that i'm biased at all :winkwink:

Erin how are you feeling, my symptoms where on and off too in first tri but i completely understand the worry - have you thought about asking for an early scan? 

Sis How are you feeling?

barbs how is the cycle monitoring going? Do you have a date for transfer yet?

Bex, amy hiya!!

Nat how are you getting on? any sigh of 0 yet? have you started the gyifasin? How did the trip to your mums go?

As for me i decided not to take the clomid this cycle.....just incase that was what was causing my spotting.....I have also booked an appoint,ent for next week with the specialist i saw on the NHS before - however this time i had to pay UGH!! I want to know what the hell is going on with my cycles lol plus i have a really weird pain now like a stitch on top of period pain ....really odd....my flow is all out as well will be interesting to hear what he has to say! 

Righteo best get back to work before the hubby sacks me! 

Hope you are all ok lovely ladies! 

xx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm good been eating more this weekend and then today YUCK everything smells and tastes Horrid!!! :haha:

My teeth are still achey I hope this doesn't last for 9mos I hate teeth pain it's the worse:nope:

I got a Doppler last nite but haven't been able to find Cupcakes HB yet hopefully it's just early!!

Hope everyone has a Great Day!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> I'm good been eating more this weekend and then today YUCK everything smells and tastes Horrid!!! :haha:
> 
> My teeth are still achey I hope this doesn't last for 9mos I hate teeth pain it's the worse:nope:
> 
> I got a Doppler last nite but haven't been able to find Cupcakes HB yet hopefully it's just early!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a Great Day!!

We didn't get a Doppler until about 12 weeks but I found the heartbeat rather easily at that point. Just know even at that point the heartbeat is more than likely right about your hairline down there.


----------



## Sis4Us

I found it :happydance: Happy Momma!!!

Cupcake was hiding way low on the left almost in my hip bone Lil stinker!! It very faint so doesn't read BPM all the time but looks to be 125 BPM on average!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls just saying hello :)
HOpe all is well.
I'm super busy this week so I'm a bit MIA.
I have my lining check on Thrusday. I'll update everyone when my transfer date is after my appointment :) xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Hoya ladies...:hi:

So sorry I haven't been on much over the last couple of days...

We had a iPad ban last night...lol...
It was pretty nice to spend "some" time together....
I say "some" bc I had my crazy brother rock up and cause trouble you wouldn't believe....in short I had to try and help fix his relationship for 1000 time...
It was one crazy evening.and it exhausted me.

It was a LOOONG day yesterday too....we went into town where I had my routine eye test done and I chose out my new glasses...then we went to a lil coffee shop I found ...
It was called Canadian muffin co.....you KNOW I had to pop in this place lol...
And the coffee was delishus ..altho it was kind of ruined with flaming cinnamon sprinkles....yak....I hate cinnamon.
I love the smell but not the taste.barff!. :haha: 

So how are all my ladies.....

Amy...congratulations on the fantastic weight loss girl...well done.:thumbup: 

Barbs...looking forward to hear what Thursday brings for you :) :flower: 

Becky...so sorry the ugly bitch ass witch got you Hun...:hugs: 
So glad you had a whale of a time with Harrison's 1st birthday.....such a emotional day isn't it.:thumbup: 
Good luck wit your RE apt love..do,let us know how that goes.:) 

Bex...wowzers your cupcakes look amaizing...you certainly are very talented with baking...
You could start a lil business with that.:thumbup: :) 

Erin....hope you are ok now too. I know how upsetting it can be to be worried in the 1st tri...:hugs: 
So when is your first scan love? :) 

Meggy.:) ....time is flying now...eeek so excited for you.:flower: 

Shanta...how is your tooth now love?...I hopes better.:flower: 
So so glad you found cupcakes HB...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....dopers are tricky lil things eh...I'm sure your going to have lots of fun with it :) 

Who'd I forget? Lol

Ahhhh my short term memory is getting REALLY bad.lol....haha almost like baby Brian's everyday minus the pgy lol
Can you imagine what I am like when I AM pg???.....total ditz! :haha: 

Anyways ladies...to end my crazy ass long post I will talk about ME now lol hahahahahaha

Cd8 ...starting the robitsun today...gallons of water...and opks tmr...oh and Pete's second s/a goes in tmr too....so hopefully not much longer to wait for this fertility apt :) 
Been a little irritable for a couple of days here but I think that's down to being so tired again...and just getting down right fed up with the AS too...

Anyways...looking really forward to getting on with this cycle...
I wander what my stupid uterus throws up for me this time.:haha: 

Anyways ladies...take care...hope your Wednesday is a good one...half way point till the weekend eh .woohooooo

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy HUMP Day ladies!!!!

Hope everyone is well !!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone!

Crazy storm here... so sick of SNOW!!!! I cant wait to go to Florida! LOL....


----------



## barbikins

And tomorrow, the temp goes up to 6 degrees & rain. I hate this shit!!!!

Alright, AFM:

I am going in for my FET on Monday the 17th! Irish be giving me some good luck please!!! Going to transfer two embryo!!!
I've decided NOT to do PIO ever again & my drug protocol just got more complicated. I am already taking Estrace three times a day. I now have to take Progesterone suppository 4 times a day & Oral Progesterone three times a day. Holy fuck. I start P tomorrow. Long with Steroids for 4 days & antibiotic for the FET. And my Aspirin daily. And Folic Acid. And on, And on, and on.


----------



## nimbec

Blimey Barbs thats a concoction and a half!! Don't blame you on the PIO its seriously painful and can have horrid side effects. Great news that you have a date - lets hope the irish are in luck hehe seriously tho i have absolutely everything crossed for you!!!!! 

As for weather here well......its been rain rain & more rain but today the sun is shining and is about 9 degrees it must be summer haha we never see the sun in Wales lol!!! Just been for a walk with 2 dogs and a pushchair (dog sitting for jon's mum as she's on holiday so i have 2 for 2 weeks) It was 'interesting' to say the least! tangled leads everywhere lol!!

Hope everyone is ok, nothing new here CD5 yada yada lol 

xxxx


----------



## eyemom

Becky glad Harrison's 1st birthday was a great time! Good luck recovering. :wacko: :)

Hope you can figure out what's making your cycles wonky. Let us know how it goes next week.

Hi Barb, thinking of you and your appointment today. Let us know how it goes.

Natalie, sorry you had to clean stuff up after your brother. I want to see your new glasses. ;) Since I am an optometrist I am a nerd about this stuff. Good luck this cycle. 

A couple of you asked about an early scan. I think my new Dr does a scan at my 8 week visit anyway, so I think I will just wait until then. It should be more interesting then anyway. I'm kind of excited because I've never had anything but the 2nd tri anatomy scan before.

Other than that, nothing really going on here, but I guess no news is good news. If I can stay pregnant through this weekend, I'll be doing better than I did last time.

EDIT: okay I started that post a long time ago before I actually clicked to post, so I see now I am WAY behind. :haha: Hang on I'll catch up.


----------



## eyemom

Barb, dang woman, that's a lot to keep track of. Hoping it pays off for you.

Any hope of nicer weather in the forecast?


Not to brag but it's supposed to be about 18 C (I converted for the rest of the world) here today. And sunny. But spring isn't here yet, it's going to be crap this weekend. On Tuesday we had 24 C then Wednesday morning we were supposed to have snow, but I didn't see it. It was still cold and grey though. Crazy weather.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Erin! I really hope this time is the charm.
The weather should be improving but winter has been horrible to us this year.
We're going from feels lik e-27 this morning to 6 degrees tomorrow & rain. I just can't keep track of what's going on. 
How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

Hey Nimbec! I'd take rain over this snow crap any day! AHHH
Aw, what type of breed are the two dogs?!

And yes, my pill popping is insane. I just hope I keep track. 
Thankful for smart phones :)


----------



## eyemom

I'm really not feeling anything. Occasionally slightly sore boob. I still wake up earlier than normal, which is the main thing. But it's less of a thing since daylight savings began. It kind of brought the rest of the country (I guess most of Canada too) on my schedule. I've been pretty tired, but with the time change and weird sleep, maybe that's all it is.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wowzers Barb hope u get your Lucky Charm Mon!!! I would so forget something I have to take P twice daily and I've come close to forgetting!! ;)

Erin glad everything is good w u I have good days and rough days but for the most part not much going on!!

It's been nice here 67 and windy so Allergies are BAD but the weather is nice!!

Next week will be spring break I go for my scan Mon and we will go to the rodeo Probably Wed and I'm sure I'll have BIGS trying to get in the pool!! :haha:
We will see how long they last ;)


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies I hope you're all doing alright.

I can't remember if I mentioned before, but a couple of days after I got my bfp, we found out that DH's best friend and his wife (I am friends with them also) finally got pg also. They weren't ttc as long as us, but it did take longer this time and she was getting upset about it. So I was/am very, very excited. It's so special to have babies the same age. Their DS is 2 mos to the day younger than our DD, too. So I was/am so looking forward to being able to experience this together again.

I am worried though. She has been having some bleeding. She said it was kind of a lot on Tuesday, but it has since let up. She's also still sick a lot. She bled at first with her DS too, so I'm hopeful she's fine. But she has a Dr appt at 10:45 this morning and I can hardly stand it. I'm praying so hard that everything is fine. I don't think she could be much further along than me, if at all. So maybe 6 weeks max. So I don't know how much they'll see. I just really hope it all looks fine.

If they lose this one and we get to keep ours, how would I face them. I wouldn't want to hang out with a baby that would have been my baby's age.


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies I hope you're all doing alright.
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned before, but a couple of days after I got my bfp, we found out that DH's best friend and his wife (I am friends with them also) finally got pg also. They weren't ttc as long as us, but it did take longer this time and she was getting upset about it. So I was/am very, very excited. It's so special to have babies the same age. Their DS is 2 mos to the day younger than our DD, too. So I was/am so looking forward to being able to experience this together again.
> 
> I am worried though. She has been having some bleeding. She said it was kind of a lot on Tuesday, but it has since let up. She's also still sick a lot. She bled at first with her DS too, so I'm hopeful she's fine. But she has a Dr appt at 10:45 this morning and I can hardly stand it. I'm praying so hard that everything is fine. I don't think she could be much further along than me, if at all. So maybe 6 weeks max. So I don't know how much they'll see. I just really hope it all looks fine.
> 
> If they lose this one and we get to keep ours, how would I face them. I wouldn't want to hang out with a baby that would have been my baby's age.

Sending positive vibes. Hoping the bleeding was nothing though. I know first hand how hard it is to face someone you love dearly when they should have had a baby same time as you. One of my best friends had been due a month after Claire. That baby never made it past 12 weeks. However, to my surprise, she wanted to be there when the baby was born (which she was) and she was helping me out so much during the first few months. In a way it helped her heal she said. However, lets get that out of our heads and pray and hope for the best! Keep us updated!!



Can't wait for Monday for you Barb! 



Weather here is so beautiful again! Averaging about 40 degrees now (F) and the snow keeps melting!!! *stabs snow* Die die die melt melt melt! So sick of you ...yes I have a love hate relationship with snow lol.
Anyway we BD once so far this cycle. (on Tuesday). Sucks since I can ovulate anywhere from day 14 to day 28 so two weeks of not knowing for when. Blach! We aren't sure we'll be able to BD as much as we'd like since right now we actually are focusing more on getting healthy. I'm now down to 219.6 (Not down much from Monday but I do believe I gained some muscle since I can now easily fit in my pants instead of sucking it in and laying on the bed to sip them up!) Great feeling. Hoping to be down to 210 lbs by the end of the first month of working out (2 weeks and 3 days to do it). Currently down 5.2 lbs since starting. 
However, we do hope to at least BD twice a week. 

Claire's cold seems to have gotten worse. Poor girl. She's handling it okay now. She's a bit more fussier but nothing that fully makes me scream. Trying to keep fluids in her and lots of rest when I can get her to nap. She fell asleep this morning in her car seat and it was just so cute. I took two pics but not the best due to lighting in the garage. She didn't sleep the best last night (nor did I since I was up with her trying to get her back to sleep). 

Hope everyone else is doing great/awesome.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Amy. Found out she's doing fine, still pregnant. Actually further along than I had guessed: 7+5 I think. She's due about 2 weeks before me. She got some medication to help baby stick better? DH heard from her DH, so that's how it was explained to him, idk. I've heard of P for bleeding, but I didn't know if there was anything else. Anyway, so far so good. I really want us both to have new babies this fall.

Glad everything went well with your friend though.

Yay for melting snow! I am SO over winter. We've had a lot of lovely weather this week except for that one crazy day. Sunday is the crazy day in the forecast now. Today got to 69F, tomorrow should be 65F then turn rainy later in the day, then SUNDAY it's supposed to SNOW AGAIN with a high of 32F. WTH Missouri. Then 50s and 60s for the rest of the week.

GL getting your timing this cycle, but well done on your path to becoming healthier! :thumbup:

Hope your LO is feeling better soon.

AFM, I'm 5+4. Last time, 5+5 is when I spotted beige. Then red blood 5+6, then passed sac/embryo and placenta right at 6 weeks. I'm still waking up slightly early, and I want to eat Chinese food almost every day. I'm LOLing at myself for saying before that I have good skin when pregnant. Because LOL I wish. Other than that I am absolutely symptomless. And I'm still not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :hi: 

Sorry I been Mia....

I have struggled with tiredness and family problems.(extended family) 

Amy I wish little Claire all the best Hun ...and a speedy recovery ...I hate to see baby's with colds...it's not nice .
And then the tiredness catches up with you and then you feel run down...gawsh hope you are ok love.:thumbup: 

Erin good news about your friend...bet she's relived.

So where or where is everybody....

Becky...what's going down with you?
Bex....you made any more of them delishus cupcakes? Nom lol
Shanta...how are you love...
Barbs...great news about Monday...so exciting.
Meggy...happy navel orange week.

Afm...I have to keep this short...need to get ready to go and have my hair done soon.

Cd11...opks are still quite light (yet to do today's yet tho.)
Robitsun sux ass.barrf.lol
Ten days to go until I see DR G to discuss options "before" clinic apt comes along...
Which shouldn't be long bc peters second s/a went in on Thursday morning.

Hope you are all having a great weekend girls....btw what does that entail? 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Opk was negative...iv seen clearer lines on a evap! :sad: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still here just waiting for my scan cuz I just don't feel PG I think it's me not letting myself believe it cuz of Fear!!

Was trying to get in this weekend for a scan but I'm not sure I can so I'll have to wait Until Tue afternoon which seems like a YR away!! :nope:

My appetite has been BIG for a few days and I didn't really feel sick anymore beside my Sensitive teeth which I called the Dentist and she doesn't want to do Anythjng until after I have the Baby WTH it's going to be a Long painful 9mos!! :(

Nat hope that line gets dark real soon!!!

BarB GL On Mon!!!

Erin glad to hear about your friend her date is closer to mine :)


----------



## eyemom

Hi nat, sorry for the neg opk, surely it'll be soon!

Hi Shanta, I'm not feeling pg really either. I'm telling myself, "be careful what you wish for!" But it is hard! I hope you can find something that helps with your teeth b/c yikes that's a long time to wait. :(

AFM, I'm just working today. No special plans for the weekend, especially with the crap weather tomorrow!


----------



## natjenson

Heya girls...so sorry your both feeling odd about the pgy ...an off day I'd say :hugs: 

Shanta I hope your scan has gone we'll my love.:flower: 
Do let us know.

Thankyou for the opk well wishes too girls.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone i'm with Nat sorry you preggy ladies are not 'feeling' it - i'm sure it is just a phase - i regretted it as I got hit with hyperemesis yuk yuk so i pray you don't get that but hope all is ok!! 

Hiya Nat (sent u a quick email) hope your ok lovely, panic not on the neg opk it can be a good thing a nice ripe eggy should be growing in there! Hopefully 2 double ovulation whaa hoo wouldn't that just be fabulous! 


xxx


----------



## barbikins

It seems very common for those of us who have had a loss to over analyze and think some thing is wrong. I hope you ladies get to enjoy it soon xo


----------



## eyemom

Thinking of you tomorrow Barb.


----------



## nimbec

Good Morning Ladies! 

Barbs good luck for today! :) Hope it all goes smoothly! 

Hi everyone else, how are you all today? Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend? 

Shanta is your scan today? Hope it goes well lovely can't wait to see a piccy of your bean :) 

Nat hope you are ok, any change on the opk's? How did your weekend go? 

Well as for me nothing new i'm feeling a little sorry for myself rather annoyed at myself for feeling like it though!!!! I still chat with the ladies that had babies the same month as Harrison and we all get along well but recently I have really been struggling to see all their posts (we have a closed group on FB rather than here now) as several of them are getting preggy with their second on only their first month of trying - one of then only dtd twice at roughly the right time UGH anyhow please don't get me wrong i am really pleased for all of them but when it flashes up on my FB every morning its frustrating plus nail in the coffin this morning one of them said 'come on becks get on with it your getting left behind' now i know this was meant in gest but i have never stopped trying and have been very actively trying for months again now so i just didn't reply - I have to think about my response :( Anyhow ladies I REALLY REALLY don't want you to think i'm not happy for you ladies you totally deserve to be preggo and actually i would give up my chance for Barbs this month as I so want it for you!!!! 

Anyway i best get on with some work!!! argggggghhhhh if only i could win the lottery!!!!


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Barbs good luck for today! :) Hope it all goes smoothly!
> 
> Hi everyone else, how are you all today? Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend?
> 
> Shanta is your scan today? Hope it goes well lovely can't wait to see a piccy of your bean :)
> 
> Nat hope you are ok, any change on the opk's? How did your weekend go?
> 
> Well as for me nothing new i'm feeling a little sorry for myself rather annoyed at myself for feeling like it though!!!! I still chat with the ladies that had babies the same month as Harrison and we all get along well but recently I have really been struggling to see all their posts (we have a closed group on FB rather than here now) as several of them are getting preggy with their second on only their first month of trying - one of then only dtd twice at roughly the right time UGH anyhow please don't get me wrong i am really pleased for all of them but when it flashes up on my FB every morning its frustrating plus nail in the coffin this morning one of them said 'come on becks get on with it your getting left behind' now i know this was meant in gest but i have never stopped trying and have been very actively trying for months again now so i just didn't reply - I have to think about my response :( Anyhow ladies I REALLY REALLY don't want you to think i'm not happy for you ladies you totally deserve to be preggo and actually i would give up my chance for Barbs this month as I so want it for you!!!!
> 
> Anyway i best get on with some work!!! argggggghhhhh if only i could win the lottery!!!!

Awe Becky ...I hate to see you down love....:hug: 
I totally get how you feel :hugs:
Tbh with you and I know you see the comment made in jest but I hi I it was a little insensitive to say that to you really....like come on ladies..they should totally know how it feels to be caught up in the struggle...lucky for them they didn't have to be on this roller coaster again...
I hope your ok love I really do :flower:

Haha...lottery...yes please too lol

Opks are almost posative this morning so I'm hoping praying and keeping everything bar the legs crossed haha:) that I get my possy tonight.
Haha I'm such a panic pants :haha:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Heya barbs....I'm thinking if you love...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies...it seems my ticker was bang on right this month...hrmmmm maybe I should trust this method lol...

Yeah so anyways I got my almost possy this morning...haha I have spent the entire weekend going do lally over it and paos-ing like a crazy hyena :haha: 

Cd13 today I couldn't ask for more really ...just hope we can get the coverage down the T now...peter and I had a nice Barney this morning,...looooooovely eh ...oh fak.
Well he was the main offender so it's up to him to get this bitch in da mood now lol...:haha: 

The weather here is amazeballs...we have been so lucky this march.
It turns out there has been an official weather warning that we are set for a Mexican summer...thee hottest summer ever recorded heading for Britain.
Apparently the whole world is in for record temperature.

Oh well better shed some of the junk in my trunk so I can wear my bikini with pride and not have to suck it all in and suffocate myself hahahahahaha:haha: 

Well ladies...what's the plan this week....how are we all feeling?

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Nat :) I agree was a bit insensitive but none of them understand as they all got preggy quick first time too - i'm pleased they didn't have any trouble tho so i thought i may just explain a bit of my history to them in my reply so they maybe a bit more thoughtful with comments like that once they know either that or they will think i'm a psych bitch haha 

GREAT news on the almost possy OPK shitty news on the barney tho crappy timing - although the men always seem to find 'make up' sex rather exciting!! I'm really pleased it looks like you will be Oing bang on time, hope you manage to get lots of BDing in ;) 

Hows everyone else getting on? 

As for me i have actually got some lh in my system as opk showing clearly, not positive by any means but certainly on its way! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy St Patrick Day!!!!

Hope u get that Lucky Charm today Barb!!! :)

Nat yay for +++++ OPK now tell Peter to get his head outta his Booty!! :haha: ;)

I'm going to be BIG as a whale and hating the super HOT summer I'm just glad I have a Pool in the back yard so I can enjoy it when I'm burning up Alive!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girlies!
I had my transfer yesterday. It was a very busy day so didn't have much time for an update. Please check out my blog - I posted this morning along with photos of my two embies I hope this is it! Crossing fingers!

https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com/

Nat, I had the same thing w/my period app...after a while it got so accurate it was creepy LOL :) Glad your possy came!

Nimbec, good luck this month! FX

Oh girls, we need more good news soon. K? x


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Barbs good luck for today! :) Hope it all goes smoothly!
> 
> Hi everyone else, how are you all today? Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend?
> 
> Shanta is your scan today? Hope it goes well lovely can't wait to see a piccy of your bean :)
> 
> Nat hope you are ok, any change on the opk's? How did your weekend go?
> 
> Well as for me nothing new i'm feeling a little sorry for myself rather annoyed at myself for feeling like it though!!!! I still chat with the ladies that had babies the same month as Harrison and we all get along well but recently I have really been struggling to see all their posts (we have a closed group on FB rather than here now) as several of them are getting preggy with their second on only their first month of trying - one of then only dtd twice at roughly the right time UGH anyhow please don't get me wrong i am really pleased for all of them but when it flashes up on my FB every morning its frustrating plus nail in the coffin this morning one of them said 'come on becks get on with it your getting left behind' now i know this was meant in gest but i have never stopped trying and have been very actively trying for months again now so i just didn't reply - I have to think about my response :( Anyhow ladies I REALLY REALLY don't want you to think i'm not happy for you ladies you totally deserve to be preggo and actually i would give up my chance for Barbs this month as I so want it for you!!!!
> 
> Anyway i best get on with some work!!! argggggghhhhh if only i could win the lottery!!!!

Awe, hunnie you're so sweet :hugs:

This is a hard thing. I've been left in the dust numerous times now. People having their second since starting around the same time as me with their first. It's very, very hard. And there are some people I feel like 'seriously? you? a fucking parent?'. I'm having a lot of internal conflict with a specific friend of mine. I just some times don't see the justice in this world. 
Anyway it's just hard. I'm growing a thicker skin as time goes on but some times I want to scream!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls... been off with major round ligament pain but it is slowly improving... how the FACK can it hurt THIS bad??? Wowzers...

Glad you are all doing well :)

Shanta - I have a pool too but sadly I think I am too self conscious to go in it when I am huge ... maybe when no one is around haha... but then again I dont live in Texas where You are probably melting haha...


----------



## Sis4Us

Well BAD news as Suspected baby Is still measuring 6wks and had no HB!! :cry:

GL to everyone else


----------



## barbikins

Sis4Us said:


> Well BAD news as Suspected baby Is still measuring 6wks and had no HB!! :cry:
> 
> GL to everyone else

Oh no...:cry:..I am so sorry love.
Did you have suspicions some thing wasn't right?


----------



## Sis4Us

My symptoms had diminished but I was hoping it wasn't a big deal!!!

I just dint understand the DR think it's cromo issues I just can't believe it


----------



## barbikins

Yes, when there is an early MC it's always chromosomal. Not a healthy embryo.
Oh man. I'm so sorry hun xoxox


----------



## flou

Hi ladies can I join you? Me and my DH have been ttc for 3 years as of next month. In that time we have had 2 mcs both at 6 weeks. We are currently under a FS who has run blood tests on me and SA on my DH and everything seems good, no fertility issues but it still seems to take us longer than average to conceive. They won't do any testing for reasons into mc until I've had another one. But I really don't want to go through another one!


----------



## barbikins

flou, welcome!
and i understand you don't want to go through another miscarriage.
I would hope when you fall pregnant again, they can offer Progesterone to you. That could be the culprit.


----------



## nimbec

Omg Sis I'm so so so unbelievably sorry :( Its heartbreaking :( :( :( Sending you HUGE hugs!!!! Are they going to look in to why it happened hun?

Barbs as i said i cannot possibly comprehend how you must be feeling but this just has to be your turn it HAS to be!!!!!! I'm about to go and read your blog lovely :) Do you have a test date in mind? 

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok!! xx


----------



## nimbec

Welcome Flou :) 

I'm so sorry about your mc and really hope you don't have to go through another one!! Great news that there is no fertility issues hopefully you will get your sticky bean soon! xx


----------



## eyemom

Oh Shanta :cry:

Sorry I missed a page...sorry I'll catch up on the rest of the thread in a bit.

But big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Shanta I'm so sorry Hun. That is just not fair :( I hope you are doing ok love. Check in soon we are thinking of you and sending you big hugs from up north xoxo


----------



## natjenson

Oh nooooo shanta...I'm so sorry Hun ...this is sooo unfair.
I'm really upset for you .:cry:

I just want to give you a big hug :hug: 
I hate that you have to go through this.

All my love and thoughts 
Natalie .xxx
Here anytime if you want to talk love.:flower: xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Omg Sis I'm so so so unbelievably sorry :( Its heartbreaking :( :( :( Sending you HUGE hugs!!!! Are they going to look in to why it happened hun?
> 
> Barbs as i said i cannot possibly comprehend how you must be feeling but this just has to be your turn it HAS to be!!!!!! I'm about to go and read your blog lovely :) Do you have a test date in mind?
> 
> Hi everyone else hope you are all ok!! xx

Thanks hunnie! I'm planning a test on Sunday. I have a cassette test that can do blood as well as urine. So I'll test my blood since 9dpo is early for urine. Mind you it seems like a lot of IVF patience get a bfp at 9dpo.


----------



## eyemom

Ok going to try to get myself up to speed before calling it a night.

Meg, good to see you. Sorry you've been in so much pain. :(

Shanta, still crushed for you. Big hugs.

Flou, hello and welcome. So sorry to hear of your losses. It is such crap that so many women have to endure three losses before having testing done. I pray you get your rainbow baby soon and you never have to experience another miscarriage. :hugs:

Barb, wow, Sunday! It seems so soon to me, but it probably doesn't feel like it to you! GL.

Love to you all. :flower:

AFM, I'm so nervous, I'm 6 weeks. My m/c was at 6 weeks too. And right now it seems like an unlucky number. I haven't had a lot of symptoms in some time. Just the odd thing here or there. Staying positive though for the most part because it's not all that different than when I was pg with DD. All I can do is take it a day at a time.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Shanta, I am so sorry about your mc. :hugs:

Barbs, I have everything crossed for you, really hoping this is your cycle.

Flou - I am sorry to hear about you mcs. :Welcome: the ladies on this thread are really welcoming and friendly.

Sorry I haven't been around much recently, AF is due on friday and I am 95% sure that there is no way we caught the eggy this month as I think we missed ov. So looking forward to next cycle and a new chance. Ironically, we are coming up to the anniversary of the month we conceived in last year (April) so who knows.

Nat - I made 84 cupcakes and two birthday cakes for my sisters brithday party on Saturday. Was up until 11pm on friday night baking after work, and then spent 4+ hours saturday morning decorating them and making two birthday cakes. Was exhausting. So Sunday DH took me out for sunday lunch.

I am currently at work, but just wanted to pop in and say hi and let you know I am still alive.

I hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi there flou :hi: 
Welcome love....yes the ladies on here are all lovely and welcoming...glad to have you on board my love.:flower: 

So so sorry you have suffered these losses.its heartbreaking.:hugs: 

So how long is your lp?...what cd/dpo are you today?

Good luck Hun I hope you get your rainbow baby love :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Morning laides...

Mixed emotions today...

Shanta...my first thought was of you.im so so sorry Hun...I could literally cry for you...you come such a long way and my heart is breaking for you.:hugs: 

I hate to ask but what is the next step with the doctors/gyno...
Are they providing a good after care ?...have they given you an meds?
This is just so faking sucky.:( 

You are in my thoughts and prayers shanta.:flower: 


Hello ladies...(think) I'm 1dpo today....temp hasn't risen yet but it seems I may be one of the lucky few that has a longer time span for eggy to float home.:thumbup: 

Going to take this tww one day at a time for now....I have no expectations at all...not feeling too optimistic either...don't mean to be a Debbie downer/Polly pissy pants but why would I get a bfp now ?
I just feel like this may never happen again.:( 

In a limbo kind of mood today so sorry for be such the pessimist 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Blurg, I feel the same as you Nat. I'm not having any expecations this month.
Even with two embies lol


----------



## butterflywolf

@sis *hugs* I am so so so sorry for you hun *hugs* 


@Barb: Really hoping this month is your month! 


@Nat: Don't worry about being a pessimist. I've actually been the optimistic one lately probably due to the positive atmosphere I have been hanging around at the workout place. So I'll counteract any pessimism here! Or at least try to. 


Update on Claire she seems to have gotten over her cold or pretty darn close to it. yay. We had basically two crappy nights but that was it. 
We have snow...again it snowed last night. Oh well later this week we should have warmer temps to keep on melting again. 

I am day 18 of my cycle no sign of ovulating but then again I can ovulate from 18-28 from what I have seen in the past. I just hope my LP gets longer again. As of last month it was only 9 days. We still are taking our time with the BD. Done it three times so far this month. One of them was yesterday. 

The workout routine I haven't lost anymore weight but I can fit into my pants a bit better so I know I lost some inches in the least. Wont know the muscle I can't the % of fat or inches yet for another week and a half. Thing is I'm trying to get into the mindset that I don't care what I lose. I have seen improvements with doing the push up's or the planking or other things and I can do more or I can go longer etc. That's a plus in my book. 

Sorry I don't post too often in here I feel bad that I don't. I do try to read up every few days in the least! Now I'm going to send some positive vibes to everyone in here for a great month!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Blurg, I feel the same as you Nat. I'm not having any expecations this month.
> Even with two embies lol

:hugs:
I want to feel good about it but I'm at a stage where I feel I am either wasting my time or investing any emotions is just a build up to a melt down.
Soo keeping myself on the straight and narrow -treading water - keeping head above floating.
We can do this barbs...get eachother through.:thumbup::flower::hugs:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

They haven't done or Said much the financial Lady just called me to let me know the cost of the D&C and OMG 500-600!!!

Oh and I might have to wait another 2 wks hello the baby passed 2wks ago I'm not waiting any longer this is messed Up!! :(

I hope all of u get your BFPs sooner than later I'm not sure if I'll even try anymore this is like a shot to the face!!! :cry:


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> They haven't done or Said much the financial Lady just called me to let me know the cost of the D&C and OMG 500-600!!!
> 
> Oh and I might have to wait another 2 wks hello the baby passed 2wks ago I'm not waiting any longer this is messed Up!! :(
> 
> I hope all of u get your BFPs sooner than later I'm not sure if I'll even try anymore this is like a shot to the face!!! :cry:

Oh geez Shanta I didn't even think you would have to pay for a D&C that's awful... its not like it can be called an elective surgery... thats just so shitty and how expensive....

Take some time to yourself with your family and do what you need to do to start healing.. I am so sorry you are going through this... I really wish you the best and a sticky BFP soon if that is what you wish for. We are here for you any time xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Shanta I'm so sorry. Is there any way your body will take care of this on its own instead???
I can't imagine having to pay that much :( 
xo


----------



## flou

Hi ladies its nice to chat to others who have also been trying for a while and have also been through the pain of mc. I am currently on cd 7. I normally ovulate on cd16/17 and lp is normally 14/15 days. Really hoping I get a bfp soon. Wishing everyone on here that they get their little ones soon too!


----------



## Sis4Us

They said I can stop the P and let Nature take over but if I have no symptoms At All and the baby stopped growing 2wks ago it might take awhile!! :nope:

Also I want testing done on the Baby so I can get some Answers both my losses where around the same time 5+5 and 6+3!!! :cry:

I'm scheduled for Tue for the D&C never thought I would have to go thru this and I keep thinking No baby by Xmas I was so excited to have a Baby Around Halloween!! :(


----------



## barbikins

I understand your need to do DnC. 
I'm so sorry Hun. It's so shitty. Our dreams for this little person starts as soon as we see two lines. And that gets crushed in a matter of a moment. 
I had a Chemical pregnancy a year ago this month. I was supposed to have a Babg in December and it was very clear at Christmas time, I should have had a baby in my arms. My friend even vowed for a fall themed shower for me. I bought pregnancy books and journals. It's just devastating. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## eyemom

sorry ladies I ran out of time to type up a proper response tonight. Gotta turn in, but thinking of you all <3 <3


----------



## nimbec

Oh ladies its so awful and painful having a mc or a chemical - it stays with you emotionally for ever :( and gosh i can't even imaging having to pay for a d&c thats hurrendous!!!!!! I'm sending massive hugs over to you hun!! 

Barbs/Nat i'm with you two this month pretty convinced i'm out after yesterdays appt with the specialist......he scanned me to see if he could see what was causing spotting...yup i have a 3.5cm cycst on my right ovary so i'm not allowed any stimming meds for 3 months - which means i may not even O - the cycts stop 0 from the side they are on anyway and seeing as i don't really 0 on my own i can pretty much count the next 3 months as OUT ....grrrrrrrr and yes typically yesterday we where at a party and everyone was asking when we where having the next one saying we are taking our time yada yada well ....ooooopsie i just let it all out!! Said we have never stopped trying actually, told them harrison took 4yrs lots of meds, i have to take medication to ov, lots of appts and would very much like everyone to stop asking i will tell them when i'm pregnant!! hahaha cue quiet room and a few omg i didn't even realise remarks ........so jon was not at all happy as he said its private but to be honest its me with the fertility issues and i had a bad few days and it just came all flowing out!!!! oooooooops! 

Meg are you feeling movements yet? 

HUGS to you all!!!!! :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Becky sometimes getting it out there helps! Sorry you've been having a crappy couple of days xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi there ladies....:hi: 

Haha:haha: I've been locked out of my account almost 3hrs now...where I tried to log into my account on my iPad (yes I have anew one...) I forgot my password and it's been a night mare trying to log back in.

Anyways......

Becky ....wow a cyst....I'm so so sorry Hun...
But by the looks of your temp drop today that look suspiciously like a o drop...fx for you love...
I'm absolutely gutted for you that this seems to be the diagnosis for you....I want this so bad for you...

And get on you girl for finally putting you foot down with all the questions...I know only too well how that feels....like this is three years of trying since Harry was born and still no baby....people ask and I brush it off and quickly change the subject but I have to say the last 12 months have been very frustrating...I want to scream ...
I have to say tho...I'd have love to have been in the room when you had your out burst....
Cue silence.....oh no not meeee....If I was there I would be been like..."sooooooooooooooooooooooo-wasn't the weather nice today" 
Then I would have jumped up and said...hey Becky where's your glass! Top up love?
Come on -come with me...lets go and drown our sorrows Hun. :hugs: 
I am praying praying praying that the cyst absorbs itself or is easily treatable and you can get back on the ttc rollercoaster with us again.
Big hugs my dear friend.:hug: 
Do let us know the plan of action from here on in.

Shanta...how are you love?
I can't imagine what you must be going through.i like what meg said....take your time with this love. And do what you need to do to be with family and get through this.
We are here to listen and "just be there" if you need us ok.:hug: 

Well I have a dialema of my own here.....I got my possy two three nights ago now....but my temp just had not risen.it actually dropped.
I'm so worried....
I been doing some reading (yah-good old mr google) well it's going on about P or my body not adjusting well to temp changes.
What the fak does this even mean?
I ain't no doctor but it certainly not looking good.
Gladly I have the doctors apt on the 25 th so it's one more thing to bring up.but I hoe he can get to the bottom of this.

Anyways petals.....need to Go and give lil mr bossy head a bath...then get peters work clothes ready and make packed lunches...
Somewhere along the night I hope for a nice bath myself...

Natalie xxx


----------



## flou

:hugs: sis. No one should have to go through a mc.


----------



## barbikins

Hah Becky, I don't blame you.
We're lucky in the sense that not many people prode however, we've had a lot of assumptions I was pregnant & for a while my grandma asked for a long time. Then assumed I got a dog b/c I cant have a baby. So comments like that sting. And eventually people stopped waiting for it to happen. After two years, I would too.
It's very frustrating & some times you just want everyone off your fucking back.

Nat, I'm sorry to hear about your temp drops. Wish I knew more about them.
I'm glad you have your doctor appointment & you can explain this issue so you can see if there's a problem with your Progesterone.


----------



## nimbec

Thank you so much for your support ladies i'm having a truly shitty few days - i was due to be in court this morning for a Bankruptcy hearing (my ex left me in about 25k of debt that has spiraled over the last 4yrs (i paid it for many yrs ) and i just can't seem to pay the stuff off so i gave in :() So its taken 18 months to actually get to this point the first company i used got closed down due to fraud investigation and now the MD is behind bars ugh so i was pleased to actually get things sorted so i arrived...prompt 9.30 shitting myself i'm a good gal and would have no need to go to court nevermind talk to a jusge and try and justify my case to be told when i arrived that the judge was not there today....say what?! So i'd travelled 50mins, prepared etc waited 18months for the date......i nearly cried!! So now they have 'fit me in' first thing tomorrow so another sleepless night worrying for me! The biggest worry is that they look too much into hubbies finances because it is not his debt and would be massivly unfair if he had to help pay it back! grrrrrrr so far this week i have been told my back is crook, i have a cyct and have court ......hmmm oh and its hubbys 30th birthday tomorrow and he will be in court with me PAH not good lol!!!! 

Barbs so sorry you have the questions too but i'm pleased they have left you alone now you have enough to be thinking about without pressure from others! How are you feeling? i so hope those embies are bedding in!! well 1 of them!!!! I'm thinking about you a lot at the moment :) 

Nat ugh....maybe you haven't o'd yet you could be having a long surge or even a pre surge? Are the opk's still pos? how much has your temp dropped we can't see your chart, a drop could be a pre o drop as you said about mine? Maybe you are going to have a double ov......please don't give up just yet and keep doing opk's evenif they have gone neg again! ugh sorry you get the q's too - it was only a short silence but i tell you what people have been very sheepish since LOL!!!! Gosh a busy night ahead of you - the bath sounds lovely a bit of Nat time - good idea!!!! Hope they give you some answers at the appt hun. 

Hi everyone else sorry i haven't addressed everyone....i'm off to bed as i'm shattered! xxx


----------



## eyemom

Gonna try to catch up. :flower: Some things I thought I replied to already, but maybe I just read things and felt like I replied but hadn't yet had a chance. So sorry if I'm redundant. 

Hi Bex, good to see you. Sorry you feel out. :( Hope if not this month, then April is a lucky month for you.

Natalie :hugs: I know that "why should it happen now" feeling all too well. Hope you get a wonderful surprise soon. <3
As for the weird temps, I've heard it's possible to gear up to O (LH surge and +opk), then for whatever reason not, but then your body will try again. Maybe consider continuing the OPKs for a few more days to see if you happen to catch another surge? Fx you get a proper temp shift soon. <3

Hi Barb hope you're doing alright. Still have my fingers tightly crossed.

Ladies who aren't "feeling it," I am staying positive for you. :flower:

Amy, glad Claire is feeling better! Hope you ov soon with a nice 12+ day LP! (It is Amy, right? For some reason I type that but I'm not 100% sure.) Grats on becoming healthier, sounds like you have a great mindset about it.

Shanta :hugs: I was under the impression MMC were rare that early on. Did you have to have a D&C before? I want to stay positive for you, but right now it just sucks and there's no getting around it. Just sending you lots of :hugs: Hope you are surrounded with lots of love in your "real life." Are you going to stop the progesterone and see if anything happens while you wait for the procedure? I can't imagine what I would have done since mine happened naturally, but I understand a lot of ladies need it done for closure. Thinking of you.

flou, hope it happens for you soon. <3

Becky sorry you're feeling out too. :( Do they think the cyst will go away on its own? Or will they have you go on anything to get rid of it? 3.5 cm seems pretty big, but I honestly don't know a lot about these things. I can only speculate, but I wonder if I had a cyst that was causing some of my occasional cycle weirdness in recent months, and that's what ruptured on my first Clomid cycle. But I guess not likely since I ovulated every month. Ahh I'm rambling/thinking out loud.

And you know, I don't think you should feel bad for letting it all out. Because unfortunately, sometimes people need a reminder that certain things are none of their dang business. Hopefully it was a party with people who do care about you and just don't understand what topics are off-limits. But I don't think you should feel embarrassed for saying anything. It is a private matter perhaps, but nothing shameful, so maybe you gave them a bit of an education that they needed. It might not hurt for _them_ to maybe feel a little embarrassed. It's SO frustrating when people think once you have one baby, you can just pop em out at will. :growlmad:
:hugs:

(I'm reading as I reply so I can keep track of everything and everyone, hopefully)...OMG about the court date. I'd be outraged! Hope tomorrow (or...today I guess where you are) goes better than you ever could have anticipated.

AFM...nothing to report. Things are disturbingly boring here. March 31 (my ob appt) feels like an eternity away.


----------



## natjenson

:hi: 

Hi Natalie ...:dohh: 
Not sure if my advice will count but maybe you should try taking afew deep breaths Hun.???
I mean I sure know that opks and hpts can be very stressful at the best of times-but temping is a reliable way of counting on your body to "do it's designated job" :thumbup: 
So so glad you have this doctors apt next week...maybe that will shed some light on the situation for you...

Great news that you FINANLYY had your temp rise this morning :happydance: 

Some great advice from one nut case to another- STEP AWAY FROM THE HPT's.....



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: 

Note to self...must not buy 10miu opks ever again...:thumbup: 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Morning Becky ....just to let you know I'm thinking of you this morning Hun....I hope your ok love :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin I'm still taking P cuz I want the testing done I want to Now WHY I have to know... last time I didn't have the chance I wasn't taking P or anything so it just happened Naturally!!

I've been having cramps every now and then but nothing more than I had in the beginning the Dr is suppose to call me today cuz I want to know what happens if I Dnt make it to Tue!!
This whole thing just makes me mad that they didn't listen w my Concerns for the Antibiotics they didn't listen when the baby measured 5 days behind and it bothered me!! 

Maybe there was nothing to do but if so they should have done a U/S sooner to keep track!! 
:cry:

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## eyemom

I see, that makes sense. I didn't know they'd do testing on one that early, but honestly I am relieved that they will do it. I collected mine at home and put it (I hate to say "it," so I say "her," because in my heart it was a girl) in a sterile baggie and that went straight into the freezer. But they had no interest in it. :( It's actually still in my freezer because I don't even know what else I can do. I can't throw her away. And I have nowhere to bury her.

I'm so sorry they didn't listen properly to your concerns. The baby measuring a few days behind didn't really raise red flags to me too much either because I've heard so many stories of huge variances at the early scan, then they catch up later. But I'm not a medical doctor. And more importantly, I'm not the momma. Sometimes a momma's heart just knows when something is off.

I pray you get some answers so you can feel some sense of peace in some kind of way. But I know these tiny babies are always in your heart. My heart goes out to you. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

The Hospital called and they want $766 yea that's what I said WTF!!!

$766 for something I don't want to do whatsoever I'm trying to find out if I can just go thru this naturally but still get testing this is crazy that my DR will only charge me $61 but the hospital wants 10X that!!! :nope:


----------



## Petzy

Erin - I don't see an OB until mid May so I hear you! I did have another doctor until now though, but still, would be nice to see "my" doctor...

Becky - so sorry you've had such a crap week.. I hope you are doing ok hun. Maybe a nice tall glass of wine will help LOL.. that's my trick oops!! So sorry its been so crap. I hope you get that bankruptcy stuff sorted out and put it behind you that is not fun stuff.... xx Oh you asked me about movement.. nothing yet. 16 weeks tomorrow. Maybe soon who knows! 

Wishing everyone a good weekend and Shanta, thinking of you in this hard time..xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Doing a quick post so no real time to address everyone separately and so sorry for that. 

@sis *hugs* Still sucks and still thinking about you. My heart aches for you. So not fair. Never is for anyone who goes through a MC. I do hope you get your answers though. 

Yes it is Amy XD 

So far no signs of ovulation yet. Day 20 today. However I was able to convince hubby for every other day right now XD He's not thrilled about it though lol. He says he aches too much after working out. I said too bad! lol

Yes I am trying to have a great mindset about getting healthy. It isn't easy since I do not love my body right now. I don't. But going in with that kind of attitude is NOT going to get me anywhere. Thing that I have noticed and have had noticed even growing up yes I am bigger but I can do more than what someone else that may be skinner cannot do. So I am trying really hard not to focus on numbers and trust me I have an unhealthy relationship with the scale that I weigh myself 3-6 times a day. Not healthy at all. If I can just know that I am healthy where I can do things that do not tire me out then that needs to be good enough for me. 

Use this as an example, before starting this workout program I struggled to do 50 jumping jacks in a row (we do this every day as a warm up). Now I just start to struggle at 45. Soon I am hoping in another week or two that I can do squat jumping jacks for some. There are so many different kind of healthies out there and I will be what I can be. 

Tonight is Superhero night so going to dress up in my homemade catwoman outfit XD So excited for that! 

Anyway this got way longer than it should have. Hoping for the best for you ladies! Of course you're all always in my thoughts and heart! Hope to be able to talk again probably Monday. Since this weekend suddenly got busy on me! Take care!


----------



## eyemom

Really Meg that's interesting. Here, we generally see the OB from the beginning (though there are a few family practice Drs who do pregnancy and deliveries also). I think most women see the same Dr (obgyn) for general well woman exam stuff AND all the baby stuff. Then if something's complicated, they might see a MFM in addition to the obgyn. I'm just dying to see how this pregnancy is coming along. I swear if I didn't have regular cycles, and I hadn't poas, I'd still not have even an inkling that I'm pg.

Amy! Haha good for you girl. Tell your DH he can get his workout in the bedroom lol. ;) Shall I sneak into your house and hide your scale? That wouldn't be creepy at all right? You are so right, there are many kinds of healthies, and it looks different on everyone. I have always been pretty thin, but I think I'm probably in horrible shape health-wise. I have no muscles (I mean just like...normal people muscles, not bulk lol), and whenever I even attempt to do anything cardio, I am gasping for air pretty much immediately. :dohh: Anyway, sounds like you are making excellent progress, so try to focus on that. :thumbup:

Superhero night!!!??? Right on haha, have a great weekend!

Becky how did it go?

Always thinking of you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> Amy! Haha good for you girl. Tell your DH he can get his workout in the bedroom lol. ;) Shall I sneak into your house and hide your scale? That wouldn't be creepy at all right? You are so right, there are many kinds of healthies, and it looks different on everyone. I have always been pretty thin, but I think I'm probably in horrible shape health-wise. I have no muscles (I mean just like...normal people muscles, not bulk lol), and whenever I even attempt to do anything cardio, I am gasping for air pretty much immediately. :dohh: Anyway, sounds like you are making excellent progress, so try to focus on that. :thumbup:
> 
> Superhero night!!!??? Right on haha, have a great weekend!

If you stole my scale I'd probably have a love/hate relationship with you for a bit XD Not creepy at all cause I've been hoping DH would do that for me but he must not be sick of me talking about my weight...okay complaining about it XD 

Superhero night was awesome. I even went out of my comfort zone and gave a little pep talk at the end cause my cuz forgot to work up a pep talk so I quickly jumped in for her. XD


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...:flower: 

5dpo here :thumbup: 

Shanta how are you holding up there Hun? :hugs: 
Do you have apts this week?
You have been in my thoughts and my heart breaks for you.
I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now love.
Pls know that I am praying for you and that you get some answers :flower: 

Erin...you mention your obs apt?....when is that?
Hope you are feeling well petal...
So you said you are a optometrist.haha that explains the "eye"-mom haha...
So when they tested my eyes they said something about a stigma...what is that btw?
I have to have regular checks now bc of the ankylosis spondylitis -this apparently has a dramatic affect on eye health.
I already have been suffering with bleeding eyes for some years now...I had no "eye" dear (haha like that?) that this was connected.

Becky....how did your day in court go? I have been worried for you.
Is it all ok? I hopes so.:flower: 
How are you getting on there love?

Amy....I love your superhero night idea....that sounded like a blast.
And well done you for stepping in for your cousin and doing the pep talks.I bet you were great :thumbup: 
I hope you get your o this cycle Hun:flower:

Barbs...how are you coming along there...:flower: 
Any symptoms?

Meggy my preggo lovely...how are you? :flower: 

Bex....did you say you may be in with a shot at this this cycle?...sorry I forget so easily lately-my short term memory has deteriorated lol...it the sleeping pills I am taking.
Hope you are well my dear :flower: 

Flou...how are you coming along...what cd/dpo are you now? :flower: 

Who'd I forget :haha: 

Sorry if I have forgotten someone...so much to remember lol

Anyways ladies....hope your all have a good Sunday.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## flou

Hi Ladies how is everyone today? Me and my DH have just moved back into my parents this weekend as we are in between houses at the mo. Going to be interesting still ttc while at my parents but we are going to try. I am gearing up to ovulation. Should happen by next weekend. I hope I catch the egg this month! Good luck to any ladies who are approaching potential bfp time. I hope AF stays away!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Sorry i've been away...rather hectic here - i promise to write properly tomorrow just a quick message to say i'm thinking of you all! 

Thanks Nat yes it went well - I won :) well if you can call it winning.....yay on 5dpo did u get your cross hairs?


----------



## eyemom

Oh Meg, I meant to say before, I felt first movements on 17+2. It took a couple of days before I was convinced that's what I was feeling though. Felt like tiny little knocks! <3

Amy, glad Superhero Night was awesome! :D

Hi Natalie, hope the tww flies by for you. My first OB appt is on March 31. So just over a week now....

Haha yes I am an optometrist. I didn't put too much thought into my name this time. :haha:

Stigma...I bet they were saying astigmatism. It describes what kind of lenses you need to see clearly. I can go into more detail if you want, but it's hard to explain without illustrations. :) I tried to find something online, but I didn't find anything all that useful. This explains a bit, but I still don't think it's that good. Just better than some other links I came across.  https://www.kellogg.umich.edu/patientcare/conditions/video-astigmatism.html

With ankylosing spondylitis, you may be more prone to having uveitis. Which is a painful inflammation in your eyes. It may or may not be related to the bleeding you described though??? I don't usually think of it as a bleeding thing.

LOL at "eye" dear :haha: I see what you did there. ;)

Hi flou, good luck while you're between houses. My DH and I did that a few years ago when I got out of optometry school. It was surprisingly not so bad. You may master the art of being quiet though, lol. GL catching that eggie.

Shanta, :hugs: been thinking of you.

Becky, hope things are going okay.

Hi Bex!

Barb, been thinking of you too. Did you stick with your plan of testing today?

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I go Tom for a Ton of test ... everything I've read is they do all these test to Verify the Pregnancy isn't Viable B4 doing the D&C!!! :cry:

I guess I'm glad they will verify everything before Doing the surgery but it's going to be a Hard few days!!

GL w the testing ladies!!


----------



## barbikins

Sending you lots of strength!!!
Hope you get all your answers xo

Erin I tested and bfn. I can't find my OSOM test. I might have left it at work. 
Although I could have sworn I brought it home. Such a bummer. 
So FRER and IC were negative but it's 9dpo. Was going to do blood on OSOM. 
Tomorrow I hope to find it!
I'm already feeling a sense of dread and like it failed.


----------



## eyemom

Aw Shanta I'm so sorry. :cry: Sounds emotionally grueling. I'm glad they have a routine of being absolutely certain though. :hugs:

Barb, boo, sorry about the BFN, but as you said, maybe it's just early. Stinks you couldn't find the other test. Hope you find it. Keeping my hopes up for you.

<3


----------



## Petzy

Shanta, I hope you get some answers this week hun, and sending you lots of strength as I know how difficult this is and I hope you have lots of support from DH xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls, bfn today.
I did blood serum on OSOM too & negative. which freaks me out like I have no chance in hell now. 10dpo today. 
I have a dreaded feeling like it didn't work.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Barb I sure hope a Line shows soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies...just a quicky...

Shanta ...you bee in my thoughts all day...you have a really tough few days upon you...I hope you manage to find the strength to get through this Hun.:flower: 

Erin thankyou sooo much for your link...
That was really helpful.:thumbup: 
Hiw are you doing ?

Barbs...so sorry about your tests today love...there's still some hope so I am still rooting for you love :flower: 

Afm....6 dpo here....going stir crazy trying to stay away from my tests...like I want to ram raid my stash and just pee on them all.!
Must stay grounded tho...willpower willpower willpower.

Hope everyone is ok and well...

Have my doctors apt tmr...
Lots to discuss with him...
Will let you all know gp how that goes.:thumbup: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello My Lovelies!!! 

I'm back from a long Run around at the Hospital as they had no testing ordered to verify the Pregnancy wasn't Viable!! :nope:
So I went back and forth with them and My FS to get something done the Hospital finally got orders to do a US for me and NO Miracle today ladies!! :cry:
Baby still measures 6wks1day Sad to say my baby Flew to heaven 3/5 just as I thought the day after my 6wk scan!! :angel:

Thankfully my BFF was w me the whole time making me laugh or at least smile and got me through the hard times so I her for that she's the best!! 

Tom will be a even longer harder day since my surgery isn't until 4 Fat girl can't eat All day so that will be NO Fun!! :(
Hopefully I'll be able to get home and go straight to bed and forget the whole day!!


----------



## eyemom

That sucks Barb, hope it turns around in the next few days. :hugs:

Natalie...step away...from the tests.... ;) ;) GL at your Dr appt, will watch for your update.

Shanta :hugs: ugghhh how frustrating. You don't want to have to be there in the first place, then you have to deal with all that crap. So sorry. This sounds crazy, but I'm glad you got to see your LO on that 6 week scan. I never got to see mine, and I would do anything to go back in time to have myself an early scan so I could see the baby just once....

So glad your BFF was with you. So glad you have wonderful friends to help you through. <3

Thinking of you tomorrow. <3 <3 <3

AFM...been mildly crampy since last night. Maybe off and on, or maybe it's mild enough that I don't even notice if I'm somewhat busy/distracted. Hope it's just my uterus growing. No other problems, no bleeding. Still hardly any symptoms. Dr appt scheduled a week from today. Excited/nervous. If I get to see a heartbeat, this might start feeling real.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Shanta i'm so so sorry about your tests and everything you are going through ugh it is the worst feeling ever :( sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs: and i'm also really pleased your friend came with you! 

Barbs holy moly it just has to be your turn it HAS to be - i'm so so very hopeful that its just late implanting and you get a really nice surprise in the next few days!!! I cannot even imagine how you are feeling, i hardly dared log on to see if you had a positive i want it so badly for you!!!!! 

Nat ugh the 2ww is the longest ever right! hang on no poas before at least 9dpo....then pee away yay!! oooh really really good luck at the appt i can't wait to hear how it goes and what the plan is!! 

Hi Meg how are you and bubs? 

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok?

As for me CD 17 still no sign of O - not that i'm surprised as i'm on a no clomid cycle and if i was lucky enough to have some/any kind of surge then it may not be untill Cd22 or even as late as CD25 fun fun fun - however we are trying to BD every 2 days or so just incase! I can't wait for this cyst to piss off - i have been trying to read up on how i can speed things up but there seems to be little info out there. Do any of you know anything about taking metformin? I know some ladies do and i wonder if it will help prevent the cycts in the future......may have to beg doc......hmmmm 

Had some shitty news about my spine too :( nasically its buggared i have no disk between 2 of my vertebra and the top vertebra has slipped 50% over the top of the lower one and has fractured off both sides.....happy days so i need surgery in the next year or so (6 month recovery time). I did have a bit of positive news tho - he said that if i had another baby before the op then i could attempt a natural delivery rather than a c-section as i wouldn't be in anymore pain if it slipped a bit further.....and then the op would fix me! haha i'll be like the bionic woman - i already have a pacemaker, i'll have so much metal in me....airport security will be a barrel of laughs lol

anyways hugs to all xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Becky sounds like u have had a week like mine!! :hugs:

Ive had a LRG cyst about the same Sz as your and took VITEX and ACV and it reduced but then it came back next cycle so I had to have it Asperated I was so sick off it always Blocking my eggs!! :nope:

It actually never came back after that but during US yesterday my CL Cyst is still there on the left I hope it goes away after all this mess and I can get back to TTC!! 

Tomorrow is a New day I keep having to tell myself that!!

I still find it strange that both losses where on the 5th both my boys Bdays on the 5th!! :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Oh hun thats so awful :( thanks for your help on the cyst front .....they seem to be a nightmare to get rid of :( I'll find out about those things tho thankyou!! and yes its been a rough week but nowhere near as rough as you ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Sis4Us

This has been a week from h3££ for sure!!! :nope:

I'm just hoping this will bring me that much closure to my Forever Princess!!


----------



## barbikins

shanta im so very sorry. i hope its over for you soon & you can move forward. its great to have a parter who is so supportive and cheering you up xo

AFM, still bfn :( thats 11dpo. You know how the story goes.


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: Barb

:hugs: Shanta. Thinking of you today.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I never made it to the Hospital!!! I started bleeding w clots around 1Pm when we were suppose to be there at 2!! 

Called my Dr and all he said was he couldn't guarantee they would get enough tissue to test!! :nope:
I figured w my luck lately they wouldn't and I know it was the antibiotics I just wish everyone else would admit it!! 

So I'm home in bed cramping up a storm and hoping for it to Go by quickly like last time!!

:(


----------



## nimbec

Oh goodness Barbs ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) i've just read your journal and i'm so upset for you - hang on to that hope, there is still hope you will one day hold your own bubba again! this cycle is not totally bust yet...although i know the odds now are much much lower i'm hoping for you!!!!!!! xxxxx

Shanta thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Well I never made it to the Hospital!!! I started bleeding w clots around 1Pm when we were suppose to be there at 2!!
> 
> Called my Dr and all he said was he couldn't guarantee they would get enough tissue to test!! :nope:
> I figured w my luck lately they wouldn't and I know it was the antibiotics I just wish everyone else would admit it!!
> 
> So I'm home in bed cramping up a storm and hoping for it to Go by quickly like last time!!
> 
> :(

Sending you thee BIGGEST WARMEST HUG ever shanta. :hug: 

I hope you get answers.
Thinking of you.
I hope the cramps pass as quick as possible too...never ever nice.

:hugs:

Natalie xxxx
Xoxo


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we won't really get answers but they are looking into the Antbiotics and the dates cuz they are spot on I'm telling U it was them!! :(

They will be doing a Chromosonal test on DH they already have mine from the Dr B4 but he might want a new one !!
Not much closure but for some reason I do feel better today this whole pregnancy I was so anxious about something happening I thought cuz of my previous loss but maybe I just knew something was wrong from the get Go!! :shrug:

Barb big :hugs: to U!!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Shanta big hugs to you. So sorry that you are going through this again, and you've had such an awful time trying to get smeone to listen to you and give you answers.

Barbs sorry about the bfns

Nat step away from the tests lol

Hi everyone else


----------



## nimbec

Shanta i'm so so sorry :( I really hope it passes quickly for you too so that you can mourn and then move on. Hopefully DH is there looking after you - i'm sending you the biggest hug eva!!!! We must have posted at the same time last post as i hadn't read your update.

no news here still no real line on the opk - i think this will be a no ov cycle grrrr


----------



## eyemom

Shanta, so many hugs.


----------



## barbikins

Shanta, like everyone else, I wish you the best & hope it passes quick so you can move forward. Hope you find your answers xo

bfn for me. im already making plans for what shoudl happen next.
not sure if i want to do one more round w/our frostie or go onto a fresh round but have to wait to save money. I just feel like this batch of embryo are shit.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow so sorry Barb :hugs:

DH agreed to use some 401k money for IVF but I'm so afraid it won't work or I'll have another early Loss :nope: it's hard enough w/out the money tied into it!! 

I really don't know what to do I'm still lost!!! :shrug:

Don't they test the embryos ??? I know fresh has better results but I'm sure they would tell u if there was an issue w your eggs!!
Would u consider DEIVF or Adoption?


----------



## butterflywolf

Shanta: *hugs* I wish I could find the words for you but I am at a lost. Just know you are never alone. Not only do you have the ladies in this forum, you're DH and your family, but you have two wonderful baby angels that will always be watching over you as well. 


Barbs: Darn BFN's! It has to be your turn real bloody soon! So not fair. 


Thinking I might finally be 1 dpo (we'll know tomorrow). Which means I probably ovulated on day 24. I can live with that. Just thinking my 'normal' has shifted from ovulating between 18-23 day to 24-28 day. As long as I'm regular I don't really care. Hubby is SO hoping that I have o'd lol I told him we'll know tomorrow morning if we still have to BD or not. He just looks at me and says, you temp better keep going up. XD Even though we hit things nicely this cycle, I am not holding my breath that we caught the egg. Going in with that hoping to not test until dpo 12 if I even make it that long.


----------



## nimbec

Oh Barbs what a shitty situation :( how much do you need to save for a fresh round? Can they keep doing rounds back to back ie could you try your one last frostie whilst you are saving for the fresh round? Is there anything else they can do to up the odds so to speak? I'm sure you will have/be asking all these questions....Just to give you a bit of hope - one of my mums friends (our age) got pregnant on their 4th round of IVF with implanting too embies, and had 1 healthy baby so there is light at the end of the tunnel!! Always here if you want to chat or moan i honestly caan't imagine how you are feeling and the fact that it is a lonley place as people just don't understand - even the men don't get how upsetting and emotionally gruelling the whole process is xxx


----------



## flou

:hugs: shanta sorry you are going through this for a second time. I wish you and your OH hope that you will get a sticky bean next time!

sorry for the bfn barb :hugs:

AFM I'm on cd14. I normally O cd 16/17 and i can feel my body gearing up to it. Just hope I catch the egg!


----------



## barbikins

Well ladies, I used a mixture of water and blood on a test when I got home and got an instant bfp. I freaked out thinking it was false and dipped a FRER. Positive. Then my third and last pink dye cheapie and BFP! 
I've tried this method in the past but all were bfns. And I've read a lot of posts online of woman getting a positive reading this way as well. So now fingers are crossed hard!!!!! I am so nervous. I want this SO bad.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wish4another1

Barb - I have been :ninja: you and all I have to say to this is 
HELL YEAH!!!
Congrats on your BFP!!! You definitely deserve it!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## barbikins

I feel like I can't accept it until I can get a positive by peeling on a stick!!


----------



## Wish4another1

I can only imagine - everything I have is crossed for you!!! good luck Peeing on the stick!!


----------



## natjenson

Absolutely BURSTING with EXCITMENT here barbs....

:wohoo: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

OMG OMG OMG Barbs all I can say is OMG OMG!!!!! I so hope this is it for you - when is your blood test???? xxxxx


----------



## Sis4Us

:happydance: now go buy Up Wally worlds test and start peeing!!! ;)


----------



## barbikins

Sadly bloods not until Monday. If I keep getting positives I'll see about going Sunday. 

I can't accept this until I pee on a stick and see positive and then see progression lol


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling I had a box of sticks that I Had!!!

Threw them away after my scan cuz I felt Lied too!! :cry:

Hope u see that line get darker and darker!!


----------



## eyemom

Oooooh oooooohhhhh Barb! This is very exciting! I got my bfp late-ish this time too, so maybe our bodies are just teasing us lately. I've got everything crossed so hard!


----------



## Sis4Us

Checking for a Update!!! :)


----------



## nimbec

And me any news barbs?! Xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

*ponders if there is anyway I can check this a shit ton the next day or two to stalk you barb* Yea I think I can find a way. EEK! Keeping everything crossed for you barb!



So not sure yet if I'm 2 dpo or not. I did a dumb thing and took my temp twice -_- I did not get of bed though after the first reading at 7:30. That was 97.18 (I usually take it at 8 ish give or take ten mins) I took it again and it was 97.45. Then I laid in bed a bit longer got another 30 min sleep took temp again it was 97.18 and retook it right after and it was 97.60. *sighs* All I have to do is maybe roll over to reach the thermometer. It's literally level with my head and maybe a foot away from my head. So no getting up involved. Blah. Shall see what tomorrow brings. Sorry hubby looks like it's another BD to be safe tonight XD


----------



## barbikins

OK girls, I totally regret posting that photo & jumping to conclusions. My tests today re NEGATIVE. 
I had a bad feeling but was ever so hopeful. That's all we can be.
So, I'm probably going to be lurking but not much talking for a while.
I need to step back from all this crazy TTC and not be so absorbed in it for a while.
I wish everyone so much luck xo


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Barb I know the feeling take Ur time Love!!!

Hope u get a Big surprise in a few days!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

*hugs barb* I'm still hoping Monday will be a surprise for you. Take some time for yourself and just relax.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Barbs - I have been totally stalking you :blush: to see how things are going! Don't regret posting the other post - I think I can safely say we would have all have done the exact same thing! But I totally understand you wanting to take some time now to yourself and hopefully you will get some good news in the next few days. We are thinking of you and hoping for the best :hugs: x


----------



## natjenson

Hi there ladies....

So so sorry I have been Mia...for the past couple of days...

WOW....I hate march....hate being a strong word but that's all I have to say about this month!
We have all been through the mill this one haven't we ladies.:( 

I'm sad to say this will be my last cycle trying for a while.
My apt on Tuesday didn't go well at all :cry: 
I went along with my list of stuff to discuss...my memory being the reason I took a list lol.
Anyways I got to telling him all about my LP changes and the spotting after intercourse(especially in the tww) 
The uncomfortable intercourse
I told him about the slow temp rises 
He stops me in my tracks with a worried look on his face and tells me his is not worried in the slightest about the ttc aspects of any of it.
He raises the issue that he thinks my symptoms present a threat of the cancer returning.:cry: 

So I am having a run of tests being carried out -unfortunately the smear cannot be preformed untill mid cycle so with our calculations that isn't untill the 17 th of April!!!
Such a long time to wait and stay sane.

Then I have to wait as long as three weeks for the results...so that two maybe three cycles lost here.

For sure the most important thing here is that this is NOT the cancer coming back...so ttc can be put on hold with a slice of humble pie I suppose.
I must say thoe...the humble pie tastes of crap!

I feel like this is ANOTHER Hurdle...ANOTHER test of my patients ...ANOTHER faking wait.:cry: 
I honestly don't know what I will do if this IS bad news...but for now all I can do is keep everything crossed.

I concluded that no matter how much I cry or threat or worry it's not going to change the. Out come so I have to just take one day at a time here and go with the flow.

I did of course phone my go yesterday and ask "what if I got my bfp this cycle" 
He said very little can be done and I will taken very good care of and tests will resume after pgy.
But to obviously not try next cycle until results are in.:thumbup: 

Well ladies....I will still be about ....
I am sick of us all having to go through more than our fair share of badly delt cards.

Meg and I have been talking with barbs over email...we will take good care of our lovely friend ladies.:thumbup: 

Well...cycle update as it barley stands is....9dpo....bfn!
What can I say...??? Not much .

Take care ladies...
Natalie ....
Sorry I am not myself....dealing with a lot of emotions and I'm not even QUITE sure which one comes first right now.:( 

Love to you all.xxxx


----------



## eyemom

This thread right now. :cry::cry::cry:

Barb, anyone would have gotten hopeful about that. :hugs: Wishing you the best. We'll be cheering for you. Hope to see you post again whenever you are ready. Praying you find some peace somehow.

Natalie, dear I am certainly praying it is NOT cancer. Seems like it could be a number of other things, but with your history of course, they have to be certain. Glad they're taking good care of you, but it totally sucks to put your own hopes and dreams aside. Hope you get some GOOD news soon. :flower:

Love to you all.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls - you guys are the best xoxoxox
I"ll keep you posted on what we do next. I need to make a game plan this weekend with DH. I'm starting to consider doing a fresh IVF instead of wasting money on FET. The last, lonely, least favorable frozen embie. We'll see. xo


----------



## wannabemummyb

Barbs sorry about the positives then the negatives - i wish i had some words to make it all better.

Nat - everything crossed for you! I hope the tests all come back clear

Afm af a week late, have had some shadowy lines (maybe evaps) was starting to get my hopes up, but started spotting today - not quite full flow but crampy so she's on her way. 

Seems like its not been a great couple of weeks for some of us here!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat Big :hugs: it does seem like We've all gotten the short end of the Doody Stick!! :nope:

Im hoping it's just stress and the testing will just show that and nothing more this TTC is a Bia+&#8364;h!! I'm here if U ever need to talk love having u around to cheer us on but I too am not Myself its understandable look what we keep getting handed Sh1+!! :nope:

Hurry Up April showers wash March away and bring us Baby Flowers!!


----------



## barbikins

LOL doodie stick. I like that.

How are you doing? Where are you at now?


----------



## Petzy

Biggest hugs ever to Nat and Barb today xoxoxoxoxo love ya to pieces and here for you always....will chat tonight xx

Shanta how are you doing? You seem in better spirits today.. your perky self :) that brings a smile to my face

How is everyone else?

It's almost the weekend.. a silver lining to this week right? A break well needed.. xoxo


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh ladies what a week....

Barbs i'm so sorry about the shitty bfn and i totally understand you needing a break - you have to do what you need to do for you...its time to be selfish. ((((hugs))))))I also understand you thinking about a fresh cycle....i still hope you get a nice surprise monday!! 

Nat holy moley that must have been a terrible shock, i'm so sorry and am thinking of you. Always here for you all!

Meg an avacado....gosh time is wizzing by!!! has the sickness gone yet? 

Sis how are you feeling today?

Well what a month unbelievable actually, no news here still no sigh of 0, as predicted. 

Love to everyone! xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for asking Ladies I'm actually doing better feeling better about just moving forward!!

Like I said B4 I had a Bad taste in my mouth the whole time about the pregnancy so I'm actually feeling better about a fresh start sad to start all over but Ready!!
It was bad people would say congrats and I just blew it off like it wasn't true Strange I know!! :shrug: Just hope It was cuz I knew !!

My bleeding is down to light and spotting kinda worried this isn't Normal took a OPK it was +++++ so I'm sure my HCG is still high!! :nope:


----------



## Petzy

Sis - Yes it takes a while to go down... can be 6-8 weeks for some... it took me about 3 weeks or so though. Everyone is different. Spotting is normal. xoxox hugs hun


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Meg an avacado....gosh time is wizzing by!!! has the sickness gone yet?
> 
> Love to everyone! xx

Hi Becky... I know crazy eh.. havent had sickness for ages, thankfully.. and the stretching pain is holding off for now. Feeling pretty good other than peeing every 20 min lol... :hugs:

HAPPY FRIDAY to all the lovelies...


----------



## nimbec

Great news Meg :) Happy bubba how time flies i so can't wait to see bubs in your arms! 

Sis so sorry you are still going through this, like meg i agree it can last weeks with variable flow ...fx you get your cycle back to normal asap!! 

No news here ....yada yada xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Nat, hoping everything will come back clear for you! Yikes! Middle of April cannot get here soon enough for you! 

Sis, glad you're doing better. Still sucks, but you are able to move forward that is a great way of looking a it. *hugs*

Meg, glad your symptoms have toned down!


I am either 3 dpo or 1 dpo *shrugs* Whatever. Like I said not holding my breath. Oh well. So I will be getting my progress report on how I did the past four weeks of working out. I do know I went from 224.6 lbs down to 218 lbs. Not a big improvement but it's something.


----------



## barbikins

Shanta, I'm glad you're feeling better.
We all eventually do when we pick up the broken pieces, make a plan & look forward to the future once again. I hope for all the best xo


----------



## nimbec

Good morning all I just wanted to wish you all a nice weekend and positive vibes for next week well next month actually! Xx


----------



## Petzy

I second that Becky xx


----------



## Sis4Us

April has to be better than March!!! :)


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I've hit the phase where all I want to do is sleep. I can hardly even function by the time I get home from work. Sending love to you all.


----------



## Petzy

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I've hit the phase where all I want to do is sleep. I can hardly even function by the time I get home from work. Sending love to you all.

Erin... I hope it doesn't last too long for you... I am a few weeks past that now and man does it feel better! But since I didnt get morning sickness I would have taken being tired any day over that... :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to share W u All!!!!

Well the psychic that predicted my BFP got back to me she said:
Sorry for your loss did you know most women are Very Fertile after a Loss I see Girl in April!! 
This made my day!!!:happydance:


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey all been a few days. Not much on my end here. Either 5 or 7 dpo. I already caved to test since last time I did find a BFP at 7 dpo. Don't know what I was thinking. Clear as white white white white white. Oh well. 

Found out I need to be eating/drinking more protein from my weight loss coach. My body is attacking my muscle right now since I am not getting enough protein. In four weeks I lost about 2 lbs of muscle mass -_- not good. So I found some protein shake that I can get 30 grams of protein for 170 cals. Not bad. I can take that twice a day. I'm suppose to be getting about 70-99 grams of protein a day. I think I was maybe getting 30-50 before. (I don't eat a lot of meat so that doesn't help). 

Anyway how are all of you ladies? It's a new month now! Hoping for the best for everyone!


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....

Wow...not much been going on here...think we were all riding march out so we can celebrate the new month.....

April flowers here we come...:happydance: 

Shanta...wow your predictions sounds exciting.
Good luck petal :flower: 

Amy...me too I don't eat enough meat...this is a problem?...with protein?....gawsh I didn't know that...make sure I keep this check form now on.
Sounds like you are totally focused Hun...good for you....you keep up that good work I am sure you will hit your markers with your devoted determination.:thumbup: 

So how is everybody else.....what's happening...where is everybody at right now.

Af,...I'm 14 dpo...af due day after next...going to concentrate on a month of fat blasting here...seen as I am on a ttc break for now I this is my mission...to get back into shape....I'm fit but need to loose some chunk in my trunk.lol :haha: 

Anyways ladies..you don't get rifpd of me that easy ....I will continue to spur you all on...I'm rooting away here...
This is a good month I can feel it in me bones....a bfp is a coming.:happydance: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> Amy...me too I don't eat enough meat...this is a problem?...with protein?....gawsh I didn't know that...make sure I keep this check form now on.
> Sounds like you are totally focused Hun...good for you....you keep up that good work I am sure you will hit your markers with your devoted determination.:thumbup:

If you are working out you should be at a certain level for protein. My coach she has to have between 100-130 I believes hers was (which is also Mike's) And since I have less muscle than both of them I'm currently at 70-99. Since you are working out your body requires all these nutrients. You want to trick your body instead of taking from the muscle you take from the fat. My couch explained it like this. You like steak,you want just the meaty part and get rid of the fat. That's what your body wants, it wants the steak and get rid of the fat. I hope that makes sense XD


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies.

That's good that you found that out at this stage and can now fix it. Do you like eggs? Sometimes I just hard boil a bunch to keep on hand in the fridge for a few days. But I don't know if I could stand the smell now that I'm more sensitive to that sort of thing.

Well, a good update for me if I may say so. :) Saw a teeeeeeny tiiiiiny heart beat on the monitor yesterday. <3 They didn't figure BPM, which I thought they would, but from what I've gathered since my appt it's not unusual to not do that. It was just a portable u/s machine and they went through my abdomen. Next appointment on April 28. At that point I'll be starting my 12th week.

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Good to hear Erin!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :) 

Great to hear Erin :) I remember the excitement of that well :) YAY! 

Nat - go careful on the fat busting there is nothing of you - don't let the demamons get to you (((((hugs)))))) hope these next few moths fly by for you!!! 

Sis great news on the prediction FX FX FX for april :) 

As for me i'm away for the week (locally) but hardly any signal so i maybe mia till friday.... interestingly i got my pos opk last night now i'm medication free so technically do not expect to ovulate but maybe just maybe i might.....and then typically i bet this big bugger of a cyst will stop it grrrrr but hey a gal can but hope so we are BD anyway :) 

Barbs hope you are ok hun xxx

Hi everyone else, sorry just a quicki here hope you are all ok - we made it to April whaaaaa hoooooooo!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Congrats Erin :)


----------



## Petzy

Good luck Becky!!! xx hop on pop now with the positive OPK lol


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies...:hi: 

So sorry I haven't been around....the past three days I have some sort of viral ...which has affected my ears and my tummy.
It's not spreading to my nose and throat....thank goodness I cannot pass my lurgy on here lol

Anyways....how are we all?

I'm 16dpo today...af is due today...still nothing yet.

Looked at my ff chart and it seems I may be two days out so af may arrive as late as Saturday...we will see I guess.i tested to day just incase and it was a bfn...soooo regret buying them tests today...gah lol

So Becky your temp has risen...let's hope it goes up again tmr.:) ...did you manage to get a good coverage? :flower: 

Well ...I sit here with a horrid fever...up and down -I hate this.

Hope all is well my petals.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone!

Hi Nat so sorry af is being a bitch - wish she either stays away for 9 months or gets her ass here quickly!!!! how are you feeling hun....hope you are feeling better from your virus and also managing to put some worry to the back of your mind......thnking of you xxx

how is everyone else.

as for me i got my temp shift so i guesss i 0'd on my own.....eeeeek now then my question is how do you know if the cyst blocked the egg.....i guess you wouldnt get the shift.....oh i dont know - i may not have 0'd stong enough anyway!!! 

nat we covered it as we where bd everyday just incase for the last 5 days phew!! i just had a feeling!

hugs everyone xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

G'morning all. Hope everyone is doing fine. Barb, still thinking about you, always hoping/praying for the best for you.

I hope its all right I post up a pic of todays test. I'm thinking I am 10 dpo but slight chance could be 8 dpo. Anyway I swear I see something mega faint but I think I'm already crazy already. NOT GOOD!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1030421_zps120f3fff.jpg

Pic was taken between 3-5 mins. Opinions please? Thanks ladies.


----------



## barbikins

Hi girls!
Just a quick update. I'm going through another fresh IVF cycle. Short protocol so it's 4 week and not 6 week. 
I started Gonal-F for stimming on Wednesday. Back tomorrow for CM. 
We are planning for retrieval on the 13th. We will try to grow to day 5 and hope for more embies this time. FX!!


----------



## nimbec

Great news barbs fx for you - keep us updated xxxxxxx

I can't see anything hun i'm sorry but maybe its my computer .....i hope it gets darker for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> Great news barbs fx for you - keep us updated xxxxxxx
> 
> I can't see anything hun i'm sorry but maybe its my computer .....i hope it gets darker for you tomorrow xxx

Don't worry about it. This is how it actually started last time. A line that only I could see then hubby could then I was able to pick it up with a camera. XD Best part is...I'm out of tests XD


----------



## nimbec

Oh no gosh are you planning in buying a stash?!! Stalking you!!


----------



## natjenson

Happy Friday ladies....

Cd1 here ...and af is a crampy ole witch bag.lol

Becky-YES ! You o'd yippeeeee...:happydance: 
So glad you are confident with your coverage too...
Awe I really hoping for you here...:flower: 

Amy...ok...I DO see a little pink something on that test :thumbup: 
Fx this is your early bfp Hun.:flower: 

How is everybody else.?

I feel like total crap here..the days work has finally come to an end and I ache sooo bad and my ear hurts and my af cramps sux and my back hurts and I'm just a moany briches lol

Love to all my ladies.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I bought three more tests. I promised I wouldn't get addicted this time around though -_- *grumbles* Anyway in about 10 hours it'll be morning and I'll POAS again. 

@Nat: yikes sounds like a bad day for you *hugs* Hopefully it gets over with quickly for you!


----------



## butterflywolf

Well didn't think it'd happen first time around but ah

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1030423_zps49a51558.jpg


I see it hubby sees it. Camera can't pick it up well but it's there


----------



## Nikki1979

I can see a faint line in the pic. Congrats!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Yep i see the line too congrats


----------



## flou

butterflywolf said:


> Well didn't think it'd happen first time around but ah
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1030423_zps49a51558.jpg
> 
> 
> I see it hubby sees it. Camera can't pick it up well but it's there

Congratulations!


----------



## flou

Nat sorry AF arrived :hugs: I hope the cramps have eased off.

Sorry I haven't posted in a while but we have been busy moving house. All our stuff is in storage and we have moved in with my parents before we decide whether to buy our own property or rent another house.

I have now completed all the blood tests my FS wanted me to do and I have a date now for a scan of my lower abdomen to see if there are any anatomical reasons why i am miscarrying. But i have to wait about 7 weeks for it! At least I feel I'm making some progress towards getting my rainbow!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Nat sorry for cd1.

Im having another long af cd 9 and still on, i hate pcos


----------



## natjenson

Oh wow...lots went on last night lol

Thankyou ladies :) ...I'm feeling so much better today :flower: 

Hi there Flou....good luck with the home decisions there Hun.always exciting when a new house is on the horizon.:flower: 
And wow you are certainly cracking ontpwith the fs apt and testing...good for you :thumbup: 
Sorry you have to wait so long for your scan tho...but like you said it's good to be feeling like your doing something.
I hope they find answers love....easily fixable ones.:thumbup: 

Bex...really cd9 ...it this usual to have long af...I mean that is a long time...sorry to ask is it a full flow or is it taking it's time to cool off?
I just worry that this could cause iron issues for you that's all....
I hope that witch desided to subside today love.:flower: 

Oh my goodness Amy!....wow. You must have done something right there lol
Yup I see the line without even having to click on the pic now.:happydance: 
BIG CONGRATULATIONS AMY.
your very early for a bfp too.???.....so it can happen.lol 
Tut typical lol just as you were doing so well with your weight loss too eh lol.
Oh well at least you have a good plan to get it back off again in 9months.
Oh wow I bet your over the moon Amy.:flower: 

I just knew I could feel a bfp was coming in my bones.tee hee....
There IS More to come tho....

May I say...Amy may I thankyou for kick starting April with a nice bfp boom.lets hope we can all join you...:) 

Well cd 2 here...but who's count ing bahahahahaha...:) 
Didn't sleep too well and then this morning I wake up to a power cut.ahhhhh great!
Here's me going around checking all the fuse boxes and it took me a while to realise...look around the neighbourhood lol
Everybody else's power was out....
So just as I sit down to sulk over the fact I couldn't even have a cup of tea...ping! It came back on again...can you imagine me....? I ran to that kettle and made the quickest cuppa ever just incase the power went again..haha at least I'd have my drink.
Luckily so far so good and nothing has gone back off again all morning lol

Anyways...wishing you all a good weekend my petals....:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Nat it's not unusual for me to have long afs. Luckily this one hasn't been as heavy as normal. When I have a spat of 10 day long afs they are normally super heavy (have to change tampon every 1.5-2 hours. This one is heavy mid morning then nothing much in the afternoon and evening. It took my body a year to get over coming off bcp and it's taken nearly a year to get over the mc, it just doesn't like change lol.

Let's hope the next wave of bfps is coming! I got pregnant April last year so fingers crossed April is my lucky month!


----------



## butterflywolf

Thanks ladies. And yes got a positive early yet again. With Claire we found out at 7 dpo and 8 dpo blood work confirmed. So yea. Either 8 or 10 when we found out with this one. And YES!!! Let's keep the April BFP's flying!!! 

@Wannabe: Yikes! I'd say your body doesn't like change. *hugs*
@Nat: Your day HAS to get better. I slept like shit too though. But that's it I've only been up for 15 mins so I suppose things could still go worse for me. ...Better not I have a get together to work on today for hubby's bday that we're celebrating. I get ice cream cake *dances* I get ice cream cake once sometimes twice a year. XD If I could I'd share with you ladies. 

Sucks that I can't go to workouts anymore, but I'm okay with that. I started to get my body back on the right path. And I know this place will be there next year too and I will be there.

And if you'd like to see today's progression test
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=252594


----------



## Petzy

Amy wow! I can see a faint line too! Keep us listed on progression and FX for you
, xx weeee


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Amy wow! I can see a faint line too! Keep us listed on progression and FX for you
> , xx weeee

Thanks *^^* I'm thinking though I might not be so lucky with not having any symptoms this go around. Tummy currently not the happiest atm. Can't wait for Monday though cause I'll get blood work done then. Can't this weekend cause labs are closed. Still can't believe it. Though my faith is renewed a bit with it. (Don't know if you ladies remember my mc but I had found out a few days before Thanksgiving with that one and due date for that one was Aug 1st. Well Claire we found out a few days before Thanksgiving and she was due Aug 3rd. So pretty sure she was meant to be a replacement baby for the mc one. That's why it took a bit longer last time. I'm sure of it now. Claire really is my miracle baby. I know it sounds bad and yes I will love all my kids the same, but just knowing that it's just wow. Okay I'll shush up now on it ^^;;)


----------



## nimbec

Whaaa hooo Amy CONGRATULATIONS!!! I see the line today :happydance::happydance: eek what a great start to April :) Hopefully the reason you don't have symptons is that you are super early.... FX!!! 

Bex ugh i can relate to you pcos is royally shit!! I sometimes have up to 10days too - its been even worse with this damn cyst. Hope she disappears quickly!!! D

Flou gl with the decorating/renovations we mved back to a house we had rented out just before xmas and completely re did it - exciting and stressful at the same time. Do you have much left to do?

Nat Blimey you are having a rough time at the moment :hugs: stupid AF you would have thought if she had to show her face she could at least do it nicley rather than been a royal BIATCH grrrrrrr I really hope you are feeling better today hun.

As for me i got my coverline which is fantastic because i really thoight i wouldn't 0 without meds .....not sure if it will be strong enough as this has happened before but its a good shifty so i guess maybe i did?! so anyway i am honestly going to try not to test - not even once until i'm officially LATE - i wonder if i can do it??? I think i will manage it as i know my chances are so slim this cycle. Thanks for my congrats Nat i was a lil excited to see cross hairs pmsl :dohh:

Hope everone else is ok and enjoying their weekend! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

@nimbec: Last pregnancy I had very very little symptoms. Tired and burning nipples first trimester and that was it until baby bump at 5 months and then 7 months started the horrid heartburn. Even with my miscarriage besides tiredness I had no symptoms. However, I do know every pregnancy is different. Found myself having on and off nausea though -_- Hubby says it's too early for it and that I am not nausea at all. *rolls eyes* yep cause you know my body more than me lol. I'll be picking up a clear blue digi tomorrow that tells the weeks (saying I can find it). 

Glad you ovulated nicely though!!

Had our friends over today to celebrate hubby's b-day. It was hard not to say anything since she is my best friend and found out she may end up just getting her tubes tied because they found nothing wrong with her on why she has had 3 mc's. It breaks my heart but it is her choice. I know it's hard on her and she talks to me on it, but sadly I cannot be the one to make her choice for her. Gah it's so hard T_T 

Anyway hope everyone's weekend is going splendid! Can't believe weekend is already half over!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Amy and progression pic? Has it sunk in yet? eeek i'm excited for you!! xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> Hi Amy and progression pic? Has it sunk in yet? eeek i'm excited for you!! xxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=252911

Still really faint. But I know I didn't get a strong pos until like the 5th day of positives last time. And it has sunk in but now my fear of another mc or what if it's chemical are sinking in. I doubt it since my friend who seems to be a bit psychic like she knew last time when I was pregnant without me saying anything to her. (She and I sadly only talk about twice a month). Anyway she knew I was pregnant again two weeks ago she said I would be pregnant this month. I said yea right...She didn't even know we were trying again! Right now she doesn't have a strong feel on gender yet she herself is thinking twins since she does keep seeing a boy and a girl, but she didn't have strong dreams last time until about 12 weeks.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Amy thanks for the update - your still really early tho if i remember correctly? how many dpo are you now? when would AF be due? 

Well girls my body is a BIATCH so last few cycles i have had bleeding 8-9dpo we think now due to this cyst and now i have just been to the loo and have pinkish blood what the ***** i'm only 4dpo!! Now the hopeful side to me thinks.....maybe implantation bleeding BUT its too early for that plus i know i have the cyst so i fear i am out this cycle ladies - even got a tiny bit of cramps but this may be in my head haha!! 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi Amy thanks for the update - your still really early tho if i remember correctly? how many dpo are you now? when would AF be due?
> 
> Well girls my body is a BIATCH so last few cycles i have had bleeding 8-9dpo we think now due to this cyst and now i have just been to the loo and have pinkish blood what the ***** i'm only 4dpo!! Now the hopeful side to me thinks.....maybe implantation bleeding BUT its too early for that plus i know i have the cyst so i fear i am out this cycle ladies - even got a tiny bit of cramps but this may be in my head haha!!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?

Heya Becky....

Hun....DO NOT PANICK! :hugs:

I get you are very worried about all this with the cyst.
Sounds to me like you may have had a really strong o and that you may have had a breakthrough bleed with it....maybe from the opposite side of the cyst and that's why it was soooo strong hence the bleed.
It's very common to have a "very mature /large" egg do this to our delicate insides.

I have a good feeling about this cycle for you Becky,:thumbup::flower:

I'm rooting for you love.:hugs:

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> Hi Amy thanks for the update - your still really early tho if i remember correctly? how many dpo are you now? when would AF be due?
> 
> Well girls my body is a BIATCH so last few cycles i have had bleeding 8-9dpo we think now due to this cyst and now i have just been to the loo and have pinkish blood what the ***** i'm only 4dpo!! Now the hopeful side to me thinks.....maybe implantation bleeding BUT its too early for that plus i know i have the cyst so i fear i am out this cycle ladies - even got a tiny bit of cramps but this may be in my head haha!!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?

There is always hope for you! And I know with Claire I implanted on 3 dpo rare, but possible. With this one I either implanted either 3 or 5 dpo. Or at least my guess due to having the same type of feeling I did last time. 

Um hard to say with me since my cycles have been ALL over the place since having Claire. Right now I am either 10 or 12 dpo. Going off of last cycle I only had a 9 dpo before period. So I could be late that way. Going off of before Claire I had a 12 dpo cycle so AF would be today or tomorrow going with the later date. Or if I'm only 10 dpo then I have a few more days to go. I just picked up some digi tests and with luck they'll pick up early again like last time. Clearblue digi picked up 7 dpo as well. So hoping. I'll pee on one later since I don't have to pee right now XD


----------



## butterflywolf

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1030430_zpsc6d797a5.jpg

Well there's the proof. Any doubt left well it's gone.


----------



## nimbec

whaaaaaaaa hooooooooo! lovely!!!!!!! you must feel amazing! xx


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> whaaaaaaaa hooooooooo! lovely!!!!!!! you must feel amazing! xx

We are XD DH is having a hard time still believing it that. He's more like WTH! How?


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, sorry I'm not sure if I'm fully caught up. (Actually I know I'm not, I see now that I missed the last page. I'll catch up a lil better in a minute....)

But AMY!!! Ahhhh congratulations. :dance: So happy for you.

Becky woo hoo, that's great that you ovulated on your own! Looks like a good shift to me. :thumbup:

AFM, had a bit of a scare yesterday. Spotted a tiny bit of blood on underwear and one time a tiny streak on TP. (I actually wonder if there wasn't a little in my underwear on Thursday too, but if there was, it was really scant and my underwear was kind of dark beige in color, so I couldn't tell for sure.) Anyway, I cancelled my afternoon patients and phoned the nurse on call. Apparently the Dr's notes say that, at this stage in pregnancy, if bleeding occurs, I need to be seen within 24 hours. Since these things have to happen over the weekend, that meant a trip to the ER. In the time I was at the hospital, no more bleeding happened. Got an ultrasound, and thank God we were able to see a perfect baby with a perfect heartbeat. They did diagnose a small subchorionic hemorrhage though. The ER Dr said basically for me it means don't take up Crossfit or weight lifting, and don't lift more than 25 lbs, but it is higher risk (how much higher I can't get a clear answer from Dr Google). I will hopefully find out more when I can discuss with my obgyn's office on Monday. Apparently these things can resolve on their own, so that is what we are hoping and praying for.


----------



## eyemom

Ok just read the last page.

Becky I agree dear, I know how hard it is not to worry, but it's possible that it's nothing to worry about. Take down a note that it happened, but I'm still hopeful for you. <3

Amy that's awesome, love seeing that digi. Hee hee it'll sink in with your DH eventually. ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> Ok just read the last page.
> 
> Becky I agree dear, I know how hard it is not to worry, but it's possible that it's nothing to worry about. Take down a note that it happened, but I'm still hopeful for you. <3
> 
> Amy that's awesome, love seeing that digi. Hee hee it'll sink in with your DH eventually. ;)

Glad you saw baby and everything seems to be all right. Hope your doctor will tell you more at your apt. 

Right now I'm just hoping I can get an early scan again this time. If I can there is a good chance I can get a scan on my b-day. Unless he wants it sooner. 

Right now I'm having the lovely burning sensation feeling in the nipples. Just like last time. It's on and off but it is annoying. Good news is last time it only lasted maybe a week at most. Gah can't wait to call my doctor's office tomorrow! Should get my blood work results by 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## Sis4Us

Amy Congrats!!!! :)

Erin so glad everything was ok I have a friend that had a SCH early on and it went away hope the same goes for u!!! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Heya shanta....

How are you doing lately Hun? :flower: 

Your chart looks like you may have o'd....what's the dealyo with that . You trying again? :) 

All the best for you shanta...hope you are well my petal.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm wondering the same thing we are trying All Naturale this month since we can't get meds until after my Consult!! 

My HCG was 14 on Fri so I'm not sure if I could O already we have been BDing every other day since Thur cuz I figured O would be next week!! 
I had DS1 and DH Bday yesterday and had a house fUll Of BIGS All nite so my sleep was off maybe that why my temp was off we will see what the Am brings!! ;)

I go for another blood draw in the Am and Consult on Tue so FX we can do it Again w a sticky bean next time!!

Hoping my Psychic is right again!!


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> I'm wondering the same thing we are trying All Naturale this month since we can't get meds until after my Consult!!
> 
> My HCG was 14 on Fri so I'm not sure if I could O already we have been BDing every other day since Thur cuz I figured O would be next week!!
> I had DS1 and DH Bday yesterday and had a house fUll Of BIGS All nite so my sleep was off maybe that why my temp was off we will see what the Am brings!! ;)
> 
> I go for another blood draw in the Am and Consult on Tue so FX we can do it Again w a sticky bean next time!!
> 
> Hoping my Psychic is right again!!

Good luck shanta...:thumbup:

Hope you got a better sleep last night ltoo love.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Shanta, keep us updated. Really hoping for you this month!



Good morning ladies. I go in for my blood work today. Well hopefully. I'll be calling in the next thirty minutes and if it was anything like last time it'll be just come on in your paperwork will be ready at the labs. If that's the case I'll be going at about 10:30. Took a test today and the line is darker yay. However, been sleeping like shit since Friday. I just can't seem to fall asleep. I went from 9 hours of sleep to now running on 6 or 7 hours. However, I'm not too tired during the day. *shrugs* who knows. And it ain't the temp in my room like last time. (Dug thru my journal and had to have house temp at 65 last time with ceiling fan on). I'm actually quite content at 70 with the fan sometimes on. 

Hope all your weekends went well.


----------



## natjenson

butterflywolf said:


> Shanta, keep us updated. Really hoping for you this month!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I go in for my blood work today. Well hopefully. I'll be calling in the next thirty minutes and if it was anything like last time it'll be just come on in your paperwork will be ready at the labs. If that's the case I'll be going at about 10:30. Took a test today and the line is darker yay. However, been sleeping like shit since Friday. I just can't seem to fall asleep. I went from 9 hours of sleep to now running on 6 or 7 hours. However, I'm not too tired during the day. *shrugs* who knows. And it ain't the temp in my room like last time. (Dug thru my journal and had to have house temp at 65 last time with ceiling fan on). I'm actually quite content at 70 with the fan sometimes on.
> 
> Hope all your weekends went well.

Good luck Amy.:flower:

Can't what to hear your numbers...and Yaye for the pretty frer too this morning.:happydance:

Sorry your not getting to sleep...that's a hugely sucky feeling.

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Well by the sounds of things I may not be getting bloodwork done today. Called this morning and I knew it was going to be busy. Didn't get to talk to one of my doctor's nurses got a random. Most awkward conversation in a long time. Me: I just found out I'm pregnant this weekend via some tests. Them: dead air then says, And? Me: uhh...guess I need to make an apt or something. Them: Oh yea. How about May 9th (after she gets the info of my last period). Books me in for 1:50 May 9th and then says a normal nurse from my doctor will call me back later today. 2 hours later nothing, but I do understand too since Monday's are always busy. Oh well. 

I already declared today a shit day anyway. An old friend of mine that I fell out of talking to due to not seeing him, died at age 23. His wake is tonight. Then I find out about thirty mins. ago that my grandpa is in the hospital (though we all do want him to go he is over 90 and is no longer living at all). Then I'm also stressing so much how to tell my friend that I'm pregnant and just dreading it cause I don't want her to be upset since she keeps losing her babies for no reason. *sighs* (curls up an corner) I'm not coming out.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling having a Emotional day myself I'm sure it's due to my HCG Drop but dang I want to crawl back in bed!!!

Hope u feel better :hugs:


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I'm losing faith that this baby is/was meant to be. I spotted old brown blood yesterday night and stopped. This morning still brown ish but having red tint to it. Clear blue digi no longer says 1-2 but instead not pregnant. So not looking good.


----------



## eyemom

:( :hugs:


----------



## butterflywolf

Thanks for the hug. Thinking it is a chemical pregnancy though. Just bought some FRER's took with a 2 hour hold didn't eat yet. And line is faint. Not sure how I'm feeling.


----------



## butterflywolf

I don't even need the nurses to call me back bleeding now. And took one more test line so faint. I just know this one wasn't meant to be.


----------



## nimbec

Oh my goodness i'm so sorry i've just read this hun :( I'm so so so sorry :( :( ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh my goodness Amy.:hugs: 

What to say...?......I'm so sorry love.:cry: 

I'm hanging on a tinsy piece of hope that this is just a blip.and them bloods come back good.:thumbup: 

I hope your ok love...:hug: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Amy i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## butterflywolf

Thanks ladies. Shit happens. It was kind of 'too good to be true' thing. Going to try again as soon as I'm done bleeding though. Going to take a day or two to be heartbroken and then focus back on my workouts and get back to life.


----------



## nimbec

oh hun i'm so sorry but i'm pleased you are trying to be positive....this ttc journey is a real shitty rollercoaster :( keep us updated xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Amy Big :hugs: glad u r pushing forward that All we can do sometimes :hugs:

AFM went for my consult that turned into a U/S and then a SonoHystogram so that was FUN:nope: 
I got the all clear but he told me to use protection for a month for a stupid reason I think cuz the batch of Eggs can be bad!! :shrug:
He said u make new eggs every 3 mos so I could still be on the same batch of Eggs so wait a month OK if I wait a month couldn't I still be on those Eggs???

Its not like we get PG easy so whatever Happens happens I say!!

Oh and I have a 21mm follie or Cyst on my Left Ovary I say Follie due to my OPK today!!:)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> Amy Big :hugs: glad u r pushing forward that All we can do sometimes :hugs:
> 
> AFM went for my consult that turned into a U/S and then a SonoHystogram so that was FUN:nope:
> I got the all clear but he told me to use protection for a month for a stupid reason I think cuz the batch of Eggs can be bad!! :shrug:
> He said u make new eggs every 3 mos so I could still be on the same batch of Eggs so wait a month OK if I wait a month couldn't I still be on those Eggs???
> 
> Its not like we get PG easy so whatever Happens happens I say!!
> 
> Oh and I have a 21mm follie or Cyst on my Left Ovary I say Follie due to my OPK today!!:)

 What? Your body doesn't 'make new eggs'. Every woman has 200 in each ovary. Usually every other month it switches between left and right. Egg gets ready 'ripens' and then goes down. 
Usually they want you to wait a month because they aren't sure on due date then. That's what I have heard on why peeps should wait a month but I know I'm not going to >.> 


And it's nearly official will be official Thursday if it is or isn't. Though me, nurse, and doctor all think it is a chem. pregnancy. Oh well. Life isn't going to hold still and I have too many things to live for that I can't dwell on this. I just can't. Right now I'm seemingly fine but tonight when I go to bed I know the water works will be back.


----------



## Sis4Us

I think he means the quality of the eggs cuz of vitamins and daily intake I guess!! IDK really but if its just to make their life easier Oh well I'm not waiting I've been taking all my Supps while PG and increased some after I found out baby stopped growing!! 

We can Do This ladies!!!!


----------



## eyemom

*hugs* Amy, so sorry you're going through this. But glad you seem to have a healthy outlook.

*hugs* Shanta sorry for your not-fun day. Glad you got the all-clear though. I thought the bad batch of eggs thing sounded weird too. Wishing you the best.

AFM, bled more today, more than even Saturday which prompted the ER visit. I guess I'm glad I know my diagnosis or today I would have really flipped out. It still wasn't a lot of blood, but disconcerting to see nonetheless. :-/

The girl at my work who had the same tentative due date as me went in for a dating scan and to see the heartbeat today. And there was none. Dr thinks it's a MMC, but they're going to check again in a week to be sure. My heart is breaking for her. When I was in the ER not knowing what was happening with mine, I was like, "How am I going to face Tonya if I lose this baby????" And now she has to somehow face me. I feel so bad. Stuff like this is just not fair.

Hugs to all.


----------



## flou

butterflywolf said:


> Well I'm losing faith that this baby is/was meant to be. I spotted old brown blood yesterday night and stopped. This morning still brown ish but having red tint to it. Clear blue digi no longer says 1-2 but instead not pregnant. So not looking good.

hun i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

It really isn't Fair is it Erin I kinda knew something was wrong the whole time after my first scan but waiting for that scan was the hardest thing I've ever Done!! :(

I'm ready and positive again so I'm going for it!!! :happydance:

I hope the bleeding stops and u can relax a Lil when Is your next scan don't they do weekly scans until the SCH is gone??


----------



## eyemom

Glad you're feeling more positive now! :hugs:

Nope they said they don't do anything different!!!! Maybe because mine was small? Right now they don't plan to scan me again until my anatomy/anomaly scan! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yours is really small but I know I would still be nervous!! 

I already told my FS I want a scan every week from 6wks-10wks maybe 12 when I get a BFP again no BSing Around!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Fack i typed out a whole reply and it froze ugh hate this site sometimes..

Amy - I am really sorry about the chemical.. its hard no matter what stage you are in but it sounds like you have a great attitude and will get right back to it... good for you :) I had that same attitude after I gave myself a few days after my Chemical... and I dont mind admitting I hit the wine up pretty fast lol... Hope you are doing ok and your sticky bean comes very soon! xx

Erin - So Sorry you are dealing with this bleeding! I know you know what it is but its still nervewracking of course and stressful.. i hope it heals on its own soon as they often do so you can enjoy your pgncy xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies sorry i'm quiet i've got a poorly Harrison & a poorly husband UGH its knackering and no fun! guess i'm destined to get it too ha! 

Catch up soon xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Fack i typed out a whole reply and it froze ugh hate this site sometimes..
> 
> Amy - I am really sorry about the chemical.. its hard no matter what stage you are in but it sounds like you have a great attitude and will get right back to it... good for you :) I had that same attitude after I gave myself a few days after my Chemical... and I dont mind admitting I hit the wine up pretty fast lol... Hope you are doing ok and your sticky bean comes very soon! xx
> 
> Erin - So Sorry you are dealing with this bleeding! I know you know what it is but its still nervewracking of course and stressful.. i hope it heals on its own soon as they often do so you can enjoy your pgncy xo

Just a quick reply as I'm stuffing my face and cramping. You have no idea how much better that makes me feeling knowing you overall had the same attitude. I was wondering if there was something wrong with me. ^^;; And Sadly I don't drink, XD However yesterday and today I did not stick to my diet and just having nummy food! I am doing better right now just cramping and blah down there but mentally pretty awesome. Claire is making sure of that too XD She almost stood all by herself today! So close.


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad u have her to make u smile they really do help without Knowing it I wish mine were a LIL smaller well A lot!!! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

I was the same ladies with my chemical - few rough days then ONWARDS & UPWARDS its perfectally normal hun. I think its essential to have a positive attitude and get back to it asap in a way it takes your mind off things...haha now i probably sound totally crazy! 

Well 8dpo here i didn't test - for some reason i'm not so obsessive this cycle ...maybe cos i know chances are even lower or maybe i'm truly sick of seeing BFN's again ugh i don't know but i'm also desperate to know......i have a buch of symptoms but as i know from previous experience they could ALL be the dreaded witch!! I guess good news is no spotting as yet today which i have had i think this day the last few cycles so maybe the cyst has gone? lets see what tomorrow brings. As i said initially i'm trying to wait it out until AF is due however i fear i may cave at 10/11dpo as i'm useless lol!! 

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it looks like I Od not sure exactly when cuz my temp was off yesterday :( not to hopeful anymore since DH had to go out of town WED! :shrug:

Happy Friday Ladies!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay for ovulation did u get any sexy time in? They do say their is a 5day window and theoretically it only takes once hmmm I wish it was that easy but I sure do hope u catch that eggy!!! 

10dpo here tiny bit of brown spotting last night nothing today...feel like AF is just about to hit -I'm damn sure I'm out :( grrr I'm so impatient I just want to know if the cyst has gone or not and they want me to wait another cycle before scanning and mine are LONG!!! :( xx


----------



## Sis4Us

We BD every other day from last Thur to Wed Am if I get a BFP it will be a Miracle cuz I'm not to sure on DH sperm life he has been taking a ton of vitamins so who knows!! 

Hope AF shows if she's going to and u get the cyst sorted out did u try VITEX or ACV to reduce it??


----------



## nimbec

Sounds like you have it covered then hun unless i'm reaading it wrong asyour best to dtd before o anyway...correct me if i have misunderstood you! I'm a bit like a zombie tonight!! 

I've just ordered 1000mg tabs of vitex to start asap - did you take them the whole cycle or just up to o? seems to be a debate about what to do..... x


----------



## barbikins

dropped in to see how you ladies are. im sad to hear, Amy. 
Unfortunately its all too common to get a chemical. I wish you the best going forward and that you get your sticky bean soon.

AFM, I went for a fresh cycle and retrieved 15 eggs today! I'm anxious to find how many fertilize and then how many we have left for use. 

xo


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Barb hope they All fertilize and u get some grade A Pupos!!! :)

Yea our converge was good if DH sperm lives very long I'm just not to sure about it since my Only BFPs where right on top of O!! :shrug: 
We will see I just wish he hadn't had to go outta town right when I was Oing but we can only do what we can!! FX


----------



## nimbec

Fx for you sis ! 

Yay barbs 15 blimey a great number - I've been thinking about you!! Fx lots of them make it! When is transfer day? Xx


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies....

Wowzers so much has happened.

Amy so so sorry about your chem.:hugs: 
Sounds like you are positive about moving on Hun.good for you.:) :thumbup: 

Becky...I'm still rooting for you even tho your have had the spotting dear.:flower: 

Barbs....super duper excited about your et,...roll on Monday so you can find out how many made it and when the er will take place.:happydance: 

Shanta....wow you ovulated quick love :) 
Great temps too.:) 
Big fx for you that your caught that eggie.:flower: 

Erin...I seen you posted about a bleed...you have a sub bleed-it's small?
I hope all is well love...when is your next scan?
Let us know how you are.:) 

Flou...what's going down with you Hun?...where are you in your cycle?:flower:

Bex...what's happening with your cycle too?....is it all going well love?

Who'd I miss who'd I miss lol.

Soooooooooooooo....
I'm cd 9 .....having major Ewcm...typical.lol...and I'm ovulating...having left hand side o pains today-all day...
And since I am not even trying this month it feels strange not to opk and track every thing cycle wise....I'm still temping but that's shearly for ff data reasons.id like for that to be as acurate as poss so skipping a cycle will only make my future cycle data a tad shoddy :thumbup: 
So my smear is booked for he 17th...very nervous.
Trying to keep busy here,..been redecorating the hallway and kitchen.
Just a sproose but being fussy and taking my time is really helping to keep my mind off things.the next 3.5 weeks are dragggggging already lol

Anyways my petals....off for now...I'm still lurking away here lol...

Looking forward to seeing all the bfp's roll in for this April...
We need some April flowers...blooms and blooms of them....:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad U are doing well Nat hope this Lil break is just what u need to get that BFP and All your test come back AOk!!!

We had a big Community Garage sale today sold some of our junk didn't have much time to put out much but got rid of some stuff non the less!!
It was Cray Cray at 7am on our street and didn't stop until 2Pm :nope:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## mowat

Hi all. Hope you don't mind if I intrude on your thread---seems like there is a nice group of ladies here. I've been trying to conceive baby #2 for over 2 1/2 years and had 3 miscarriages. My doctor is recommending IVF, but we haven't decided what to do yet. I've tried Femera, but don't seem to be able to get pregnant anymore.


----------



## nimbec

Hi mowat - welcome!! The ladies here are a great bunch!! We use first names here as been around so long - just incase we confuse you I'm Becky :) sorry to hear it's taking you so long and I'm so very sorry for your losses :( where are you in your cycle now? 

Hey nat :) gosh so glad you have a date although I bet it seems an eternity away I so hope everything is clear!!!!!! Gosh cd 9 would be an early o - I seem to remember you having a few early ones? I agree keep temping. Enjoy the rest from bd. What colours have u gone for? Love to see some piccies! 

As for me 11dpo I caved tested big fat negative I swear I just like to torrure myself. So together with my spotting & Af symptoms I'm out this cycle :( 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!!! Xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Welcome mowat, i'm Bex. Sorry to hear about your misscarriages.

Nat hiya sweetie, good luck with the smear!

I'm on cd17. I think i ov'd on cd 15 and got a couple of sessions of bd in, including the day before ov. Having another weird cycle had some spotting cd 13-15, hoping it was ov spotting and not a cyst


----------



## flou

AF came to visit today so feeling very crampy! On to another cycle....

Me and my DH are busy at the mo house hunting which is quite exciting. I hope our next home will be where we start our family. Fxd! I hope everyone is well today.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Mowat so sorry for your losses I just had one and am trying again right away!! :hugs: I'm 38 and feel like I'm running out of time oh My name is Shanta :)

Becky Bex sorry for the spotting and cyst and what's what been there hope that VITEX helps Becky it did help me I think a lot !! :hugs:

Flou GL on House hunting we just moved b4 Xmas And it was crazy stressful hope Ur hunt ends soon!!

DH is still outta town so I think today will be a paint the game room day :)


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the welcome guys. My name is Alyson. And I'm turning 40 next month! 8dpo today. Hoping for a BFP at 10dpo so we don't have to resort to ivf. We were away this month just before I ovulated so I missed temping. I think we got in enough bedding though. Just can't imagine I'd get lucky this month after nothing for so long.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been lurking but haven't typed anything up in a while. Will try to catch up.

Shanta, GL! 

Barb, wishing you the best.

Natalie, yes, my bleed was small. Had another scan today, thought it wasn't planned. Was rear-ended and started having some cramping, so went to be checked out for that reason, ugh. Thank God all is well. Thanks for asking. I was starting to have a lot of anxiety about it, so it was actually really reassuring to have another scan (otherwise I would have been waiting for my morphology scan). Been thinking of you lots lately, hope you get nothing but good news. Please let us know how you get along. <3

Hiiiii Alyson. :) I feel like I'm meeting you all over again. This is a lovely group of ladies here. My real name is Erin. :) I've really been cheering for you, as I know many ladies are. Many hugs. :hugs:

Becky, so sorry for the bfn and that you're feeling out. :hugs:

Hi flou, so sorry. :hugs: I got my first bfp after several months ttc (though it doesn't seem so long now) within days of moving into our first house. There's a saying, "New house, new baby." Fx that comes true for you!

Who'd I miss? Bex? Amy? Hope you're all doing alright. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Hi Erin! Nice to see you here. Don't really feel like I fit in on the other thread anymore---it was just making me anxious. Irritated. I dunno, something. Sorry to hear about the accident, but glad you got a scan out of it!

Think I've finally got DH talked into IVF. Not sure when I'll start as I'll have to be away from home for two weeks. Guess I'll have to ask at work whether I have to use vacation time, or whether something else applies. Wonder how to ask without giving any details.


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey all, Happy Monday. Hope all is doing well. I did not expect myself to actually fall into depression from time to time. Yesterday was just a shit day for me. All my old fears came rushing back after the first miscarriage and I'm fighting with myself to just 'get over it'. What'll help is when I stop freakin bleeding. I think that's what has me the most hung up on this. I'm use to a 3 day bleed with 4th day spotting. Well I'm on day 6 now and seems like I might finally be down to spotting. I even drank a bit on Saturday at a game night. Which shocked people since I do not drink. I didn't drink much but got a little tipsy enough to make me happy. 

I know I'll be fine given the time just gotta get over this bump in my path again. When I'm home alone with Claire I'm all right but when hubby his home I fall a bit into my depression and don't want to do anything. He's been a trooper for me but I feel bad which makes me feel worse cause he hates when I'm like this. Oh well life does not stand still I gotta get out of this rut! Maybe when the damn snow goes away again. YEA we got more freakin snow! After two weeks of temps in the 50/60's it dropped down low for inches of snow! grr.


----------



## eyemom

Hiya Alyson, yeah I think it's less of a pregnancy discussion now (I have gathered that's not the first time that happened). So maybe it'd be friendlier now. BUT I had to stay away at times too because it's like I'd forget it's not a LTTTC thread. It's just different, idk.

Good luck finding a way to get info from work without having to divulge too many details. What kind of work do you do?

Oh Amy I'm so sorry about how you're feeling. I don't think you can just "get over it." It changes you. But I believe you can move forward. Give yourself time to grieve, and one day your fighting spirit will return. Glad you have a supportive hubby. I think it's hard on men b/c they are "fixers" and want to make things better, but he knows this is one thing that can't be "fixed." Hope soon the bleeding stops and you can see some warm sunshine...sure can't hurt. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Amy so sorry u are feeling Down I was like that last week when my HCG was zeroing out I just wanted to crawl in bed and Cry!!!
Amazingly enough after those few days I felt way better hope u feel better real soon!!
:hugs:


----------



## mowat

Sorry you're down Amy. Don't beat yourself up for feeling that way---we've all been there.

I work in medical records part-time Erin. We have pretty good benefits. I think I'll go talk to a nice lady in payroll---she just answers your questions and doesn't want to know too many details.


----------



## flou

Its perfectly normal to have your down moments Amy. :hugs: I think we have all been there. After my second mc i was more determined to get pg. After a couple of months i hit a low point and really felt like giving up and calling it a day. I think i had been in denial of how my mc made me feel and even being pg again. I find my mood still goes up and down several months on. Only last week I seriously thought how much longer can I do this. But then I think about much longer for and loved rainbow baby and I can't give up yet.


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey ladies, thank you for your words yesterday. I think yesterday was my last shitty day at least for awhile. The bleeding stopped, got to have fun time with DH, baked myself a cake, and then we watched Pitch Perfect (been wanting to see it but couldn't find it cheep anywhere so DH just went and bought it for me). And this morning I'm still quite happy after last evening. 

Hello Alyson, sorry you saw me at a low yesterday. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Pitch Perfect is my Happy Movie I watch it when I need a pick me up!! :happydance:

So glad u are feeling better today :hugs:

AFM been having cramps and aches but I've been super busy and I'm trying not to get ahead of myself!!
I did have stretchy snotty CM this am hope I'm not getting an infection! :shrug:


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls,

Glad you're feeling a bit better, butterfly...cake makes things better some times too :)

sis, streatchy mucus is just your estrogen rising.

AFM, I did a 3 day transfer today. Doctor reviewed results today & decided to change protocol. We're growing out the other 3 to hopefully make it to day 5!
Nervous much? Yes. LOL

FX


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everything went well w the Embryos Barbs and u got some frosties!!! 

FX for yor BFP!!!


----------



## mowat

Good luck Barb!


----------



## mowat

Okay I've got a question for you Barb. I just talked my clinic today and they said I need to be down for three weeks for my first cycle. Just wondering what changes on a second cycle of ivf? I'm assuming there is much less involved?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quick pop in - i'm at my Dads for Easter been here since yesterday and have zero phone signal and very limited internet. Then from monday i was admitted to hospital with ?appendicitis but turns out it is gynae related god knows what but i have to have an urgent smear and wait for results. I'm seeing specialist in 2 weeks but in a lot of pain still :( Any how sorry its a one sided post i cant actually get enough reception to read the thread it wont load!! I so hope everyone is ok?? I will catc up next week when i'm home. Hope you all have a lovely Easter!!!!!!!!! Oh yes and about CD3 here roughly xxxxx


----------



## flou

Barb fxd for a bfp soon!


----------



## Sis4Us

Becky so sorry U R having the pain and other issues hope everything comes back Norm!! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Wellllllllll hello there ladies....:flower: 

I have been away for a whole week.

Hello mowat :hi: 
My name is Natalie.:hi: 

So sorry to hear you have a rough time of things too love...I may be rather late in saying this but yes the girls on here are great...we are a great bunch.:) 
Sending you lots of baby dust for your journey.:thumbup: 

So ladies.....

I am 4dpo....but who's counting...haha! ME,.... I can't help it I guess.
Mrs wanna know it all over here lol

Had my smear done on Thursday too...so that's out of the way....found input too that the waiting time has been cut from 5-6 weeks down to 2 weeks maximum.
Soooo pleased about that.:thumbup:
Only around 10 ish days to go....and then this lands just in the right place bc I am good to go for next cycle then too.

So how is everyone?
Good I hopes.:) 

Erin? How are you holding up there?...any news on the sub bleed? It's all stopped now? I hope so love :hugs:

Well ladies...hope to check in again later.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Nat :hi: so glad the smear is done FX everything comes back good!!! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Hey Nat :hi: so glad the smear is done FX everything comes back good!!! :hugs:

Ahhh thanks shanta.:flower::thumbup:

I hope so too.
I did my sums....and I should be good to go with nuisance calling the doctors office by Wednesday lol...
Redial ready to go tee hee...
I read that they usually phone with the week if it is bad news (like they did last time :cry:) 
So hopefully "I" will be the only oone making calls next week.:thumbup: fx.:) 

Either way I should know my fate by week Monday.:thumbup::flower:

How are you?...your temps are looking good again.:) :thumbup:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes my temps are Ive had Increased CM and even a spot of blood yesterday after BD and some brown today when checked my cervix but I think it's all my hormones going whacky still getting stark white test still last time I had a dark line 9dpo!! :shrug: :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everyone had a Great Easter !!!

AFM.... I've had a hard weekend DH and I keep fighting and he's being really mean even his friend noticed the other nite!!
He keeps saying maybe it his way of grieving he's doesn't know why he feels this way!!
IDK either but I'm not going to sit here and take it!! :cry:

So I prob won't be around here anymore not sure we will be together much less be TTC anymore if things change I'll let u guys know!!!

Wishing u ALL the best!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Sorry Shanta, I hope things turn around soon. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Shanta i'm sorry to hear that. I hope things improve


----------



## barbikins

Hi everyone! I've taken time to remain zen. Part of that was to stay off the internet as much as possible 

I've been updating my blog and one of my updates is I got my first bfp today!
I am 9dpo and waiting to see progression this week but I'm cautiously optimist ice that I'm finally pregnant!

The last three tests are all from today! 
I have a photo of a FRER on my blog.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrats Barbs thats fantastic news. Praying for a sticky for you


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Really hoping and praying this is your sticky bean Barb! Thinking of you x


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! I hope this will be my take-home baby!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Barbs FX for a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## flou

Congratulations barbs. I hope its a sticky one. I wish you a h & h 9 months and beyond.


----------



## barbikins

thanks girls! I hope its a sticky bean :)


----------



## nimbec

Barbs OMG YAY i'm SO SO SO HAPPY for you!!!!!!!!! Sorry i've been out of signal since thus/friday just back online now! Nat updated me this morning and i literally jumped into the air. I understand you being cautious but i so hope this is the one for you! I'm off to read your blog :) xxxx

Shanta so sorry to hear you are having a tough time :( 

Hi everyone else i will catch up properly later as i'm in work - literally just got in and had to see what was going on! 

xxxx


----------



## barbikins

HAHA Nimbec, awe Thank you. 
You girls are sweet & the best. 
I thank you for all your support & being my cheerleaders.
Honestly, you guys are gold. It's incredible to have this online support.
xoxox


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Barb! I've been out of town since Friday and this was lovely news to see!


----------



## natjenson

Fantastic news eh ladies.....best news on bnb ever!

Barbs you knows I am over the moon.i wish you all the very best I really do...with every corner of my heart I hope this is your take home baby.

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies...li been trying to keep myself very busy...keeping my mind off of things...
On that subject I "may" get my smear results today....well I'm hoping so anyways.fx for me...:) 

Will fpdefo keep you all up to date with that...

I'm 9dpo today too....not much going on there just waiting out the witch.bah humbug. Lol

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks everyone :) I'm still fighting all fears of a M/C of course.
I have cramps on/off but mild. Everyone says its normal, relax.
But i'm not relaxed :) Well my FRER won. It's darker than the control line.
So I'm defo preggo pop and the hormones are rising. I just hope they keep going that way & we see a heart beating next month :)
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sis4Us

Check out that Line Porn Barbs!!!! :happydance:
FYI I had a ton of cramps so much I got a early scan to verify placement so u r good "Today U R Pregnant Today U R Happy" repeat

AFM kinda confused today thought AF was sure to show yesterday took a FRER w SMU and it was a BFN so I stopped my P and waited for the :witch:

Well all day had cramps and bad shooting pain around my Right ovary :shrug:

Today temp is even lower but no AF so I took a OPK this Am cuz my temp has Never been that low ever!! Am I Dead?? :haha:

This is what I got WTH??

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/6a3ebf2ffdc29e5a1131db572f5ecf3d_zps18f2ea6b.jpg
Way darker in person phone made it blurry sorry??


----------



## barbikins

Sis, there is always the LH hormone naturally in our bodies and that hormone fluctuates throughout our cycles.
I had one cycle where my opk was positive the day before AF was due.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Barbs I am literally over the moon for you!! So happy!!! Praying it is your sticky little bean and take home baby. Huge hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks barbs When that happened did u have a cyst by chance cuz I've never had this happen B4 and I'm having a lot of sharp pain around my Right ovary and back??!?

I guess we will see if the witch finally shows Tom!! :shrug:

**UPDATE** well AF showed full force this AM guess I Od a day later which would have been another reason now BFP!! Oh well

TGIF!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks WhiteOrchid! I appreciate your support xo
How are you doing hun? What's your next steps?

Sis, I didn't have a cyst. I've had cysts on my ovary before but I didn't have any symptoms. Sorry you got a bfn :( Will you just keep on trying on your own or?

B.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

So I was just thinking Barbs - does that mean you will be due to have a New Years baby?! So exciting!

I'm doing ok - CD1 after being 3 days late so never the best but yesterday was my down, fed up day and not too bad today (other than horrible cramps etc!) We found out a few weeks ago that DH has a varicocele which is most likely what is causing his low sperm count etc. Bit of a relief since we now know what the problem is but once again a question of waiting for things to get done! He has to go for an ultra scan in a month and some blood tests (to rule anything else out) then probably surgery to try and correct it. As for me I am phoning my Obgyn today to try and schedule a HSG to make sure no blockages etc with me! TBH I'm getting a bit tired of it all as it's now 29 months since we started TTC but at the same time at least now we are really getting going with things and so I can only hope and pray that the surgery will help and we'll get a BFP before the end of the year!

Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone 

Sorry I have not been around - so much going on here with work :( 

Barbs I LOVE the lines i'm reading your blog daily (sent you a few msg) I so hope this is it for you and Monday is getting closer and closer eeeek can't wait to hear your HCG figures! 

Whiteorchid I'm so sorry you are having a tough time UGH ttc can be so cruel but i like your positivity and i think it's important to try and fins a bit of positivity even if its only a tinsy winsy bit ((((hug))))

Sis So sorry about AF what a COW!!!!! grrrrrrrr are you planning to do anything different this month? 

Nat hiya hopefully still no news from the docs - no news is good news no eh?!!! I have a good feeling and hope that this result ties in with your next clinic appt. How are you feeling? AF can't be far away now.......Do you think you will do a test if she isn't here by a certain date? 

Meg how are you? gosh time is flying by - hope you are enjoying being preggy now 2nd tri is definately the most comfertable from what i remember! 

Hi everyone else sorry i have not addressed you all i've missed quite a bit - i will catch up i promise! 

Ok well as for me i've def had a rough few week. Got admitted to hospital as they thought i had appendicitis but it turned out they think it's either this damn cyst or something completely different (i had an urgent smear done which is a bit worrying but hopefully just routine from their point of view) Well the bloody cyst is the same size as it was 6 weeks ago :( 

This prompted me to start vitex - i had been umming and aarrring so i took the plunge and did it. BOY oh BOY do i regret that it gave me hurrendous diahorrea for 48hrs and it was definately the vitex as i took it again to check and oh yes boy do i know about it :( so NO more vitex for me :wacko: stupid body :( 

So when i was in hospital they suggested asking GP for metformin so i went today and guess what ....nope they have to write to him to tell him that - yup and they wont now as i have to wait to be seen again in 6 months WTF!! So anyway i have booked another appt for the 30th next wednedsay with the private consultant to ask if their is anything that can be done as I am sick of doing nothing and also being in pain & spotting. They also mentioned aspirating the cyst whilst in hospital but again they didn't see it as urgent. i will ask the private consultant next week if he will do it ;) 

I'm fed up of doing nothing i'm so deflated this cycle i haven't even done an opk yet or dtd and i'm CD10 must get my head sorted and get on with it!!! 

Anyhow winge over hope you lovely ladies are all ok and have a super weekend xxxx


----------



## Sis4Us

We probably won't be doing anything as we are having to much troubling dealing w Us right now!!! :(

I thought AF arrived but now it's just spotting took another OPK cuz I'm crazy and it's Super Dark!!!! WTF :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Oh blimey that is confusing.....maybe take another hpt tomorrow morning? unless full flow is here over night. 

Gosh I'm so sorry things are not great :( i'm still catching up on the thread. Maybe the ttc is putting extra pressure on - it can take its toll on the strongest of couples. Sending you huge hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, thank you :) Thanks for following my Journey. It's an honor :) I will keep regular updates as things progress. I enjoy keeping an online Blog. It's like this virtual journal I can look back on. It's neat. 

WO, Yep I would be due in the first week of January...some where around the 5/6th of January.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. I've been a bad bnb-er lately. :( So busy and so tired. BUT I can't BELIEVE I didn't at least pop in to say a big congrats to Barb! I'm so thrilled for you. <3

Becky, omg that's outrageous. I hope they can take care of you at your Wednesday appt, you shouldn't have to go months! Sorry for the miserable time you've been having, I hope you're feeling a million times better very soon. <3

Shanta that's so weird! It would be great if you got a surprise bfp now.

Hope everyone else is doing okay. I hope I can keep up now. I'm supposed to be getting that 2nd tri burst of energy soon right??? Been thinking of you all even though I haven't been around as much.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Erin 

Blimey 11 weeks wow where has that time gone its flown by. I really hope you start to feel better soon!!!!!!! Thanks for your kind words i hope i get answers wednesday too but i fear that wont be the case! x


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies.....:hi: 

Becky wowzers love you really are in a pickle there love.i really hope you get some answers with your private apt...and I hope they act quickly too....:flower: 

Shanta....so sorry you are having a tough time of things there too....it's really odd that opk huh?....
You thinking of using a hpt?

Well ladies......good news.........
All my tests came back clear.:wohoo: 

Very very VERY pleased with this.:thumbup: 

So may! I'm getting in-staying in - and never coming back out again lol...

I hope to be able to catch up more on the thread later this afternoon my petals...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Nat great news on your results.

I'm 15dpo and no af yet, had a couple of days of spotting then some bad cramps but no af yet. She was late last month too so not getting over excited. Had some shadowy lines on a couple of ics, but i dont trust those things at al... When i was last preggers never got a bfp on them! Might try a frer tomorrow or might just wait a week. Not had a huge amount of tww symptoms and kind of feel like this month is a no goer but last time i felt like that was my bfp.

Coming up to the anniversary of our bfp and then mc! Feeling a bit sad.

In other news going to Copenhagen next week, as hubby has a business trip there so i'm tagging along.

I had my first driving lesson today (did do lessons when i was 17 but had to give up because of money) which i think went well! 

Hope you sort things out Becky!

Barbs how you doing?

Hows everyone else? X


----------



## eyemom

Natalie so happy to see your update. <3

Bex I hope this turns into your bfp!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Great News Nat hope U get that BFP real soon!!!! :)

Bex FX!!!

Erin glad to see U R doing well!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Nat thats fab news!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! eeeek now you can hassle the fertility clinic hehe.

Bex fx for you i really hope you get that bfp! 

x


----------



## wannabemummyb

15dpo and bfn on frer with two hours hold :-( out but just got to wait for af to bother showing up


----------



## eyemom

Well poop. :( Sorry dear but thanks for the update. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

So sorry for your bfn :(
Are you trying naturally?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hiya, yes we are trying naturally. Hubby wants to give it 6 months - year and then go back to the docs. Im also overweight, so needed to lose 4 stone to get my bmi down, just 1lb shy of 2 stone lost. So this will give me time to lose the other two stone. 

Im thinking i may have pin pointed ov wrong......don't temp atm, as never got the hang of it. Been using ic opks but not sure how accurate/reliable they are


----------



## Sis4Us

I hear ya on the weight loss Bex :thumbup:

Temping is the best way to pin point O it sux but it IS the very best way!!

AFM only had 2 days of spotting and today a ton of O pain after the +++ OPK Fri :shrug:
Not sure what's up I guess I'll temp in the am to figure something out I'm sure it's just the MC throwing a whammy!! :(


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Barbs i just wanted to pop in and wish you good luck for today!!!!!!!! Hope to hear some great beta numbers! :) 

Sorry about the bfn bex :( I agree temping is the way forward. mine is not accurate at the moment as harrison still wakes in the night but i just take temp when i wake and use an ajuster app and this is working for me - just a thought! FX on the weight loss gosh its so hard.


x


----------



## barbikins

Temping is most accurate however, I've used OPKs for a long, long time & they were accurate for me. It's hard b/c you O about 12-36 hours after a possy. So you dont know how your body actually responds unless you do cycle monitoring. From that, I knew I ovulated the next day.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls! It's 751 today at 16dpo! I'm told its very, very good. 
Back to clinic on Wednesday. I'm nervous!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yay that's fantastic barb!! So excited for you :dance: How early would you be able to find out if it was twins?!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Yay Barbs they are awesome numbers congrats!

Temping.....i'm a ridiculously light sleeper, so wake up several times a night, would it work? I have a bbt therm so might try it next cycle


----------



## Sis4Us

Twins??? :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Barbs great numbers i'm so happy for you!!! 

Bex i'm awake several times per night too - i find it works well enough to show 0 but don't get smooth lines more like a rocky mountain ;)


----------



## flou

barbikins said:


> Hey Girls! It's 751 today at 16dpo! I'm told its very, very good.
> Back to clinic on Wednesday. I'm nervous!

Excellent numbers! Good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## wannabemummyb

nimbec said:


> Hi all
> 
> Barbs great numbers i'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> Bex i'm awake several times per night too - i find it works well enough to show 0 but don't get smooth lines more like a rocky mountain ;)

Becky do i take my temp first time i wake up or in the morning?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes take Ur temp b4 u do anything!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hiya yes mostly for example if you normally wake about 7am but one morning you wake at 6am then take it when you wake at 6amand use a temp ajuster ap - i'll find the link to the one i use. If you wake up at 5am i'd take temp anyway as can use ajuster but if you go back to sleep and wake again at 7am use the 7am temp. however if you have just drifted back in and out of sleep the earlier temp ajusted will be the more accurate one! Gosh hope that helps lol! x


----------



## butterflywolf

Barb, I am so excited for you! Congrats!

Hey all sorry I haven't been on. Been really busy! Trying to keep busy too. Really sad that I wont be able to test on my b-day because I haven't even ovulated yet. Good chance I'll be ovulating on my b-day though. However I don't hold high hopes this cycle. My friend seems to be a bit of a psychic and she does not see a baby for me this cycle. She's been right with the last two pregnancies (first one I never asked her and we were just becoming friends). 

Anyway going to try not to think about it too much. This Friday is my b-day and Claire's 9 month photo shoot. And then we plan on taking her to the zoo if the weather is decent. Then next Friday on the 9th is her 9 month check up. 

I went back into my workouts finally. Not the same ones, but started up yesterday. Hopefully I'll stay true to them again. Been hoping to go for walks in the evening but the darn weather is not being nice. Cool and rainy. 

Anyway I hope you all are doing wonderful.


----------



## barbikins

thanks butterflywolf!

well look at it this way, you can enjoy your birthday. just incase its negative! 
ive had a lot of milestone bfn's and thats no fun.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thanks Becky and Shanta!

Xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Thanks barbs. Sadly I don't drink so my b-day's are usually just another day XD Oh well. Today I'm doing better again. Woot. Picks up some OPK's. Neg yesterday. Trying to figure out why my temp went down even lower. Pre O I go anywhere between 96.8 to 97.2 but past couple days it's 96.71. But I'm still a few days from ovulating I think. I sadly now normally ovulate around 24-28 days so far. blah. -_- Before Claire use to be 18-22. I'm day 22 of my cycle. So by the looks of things I'll either ovulate on my b-day or a few days after. I hate how it is 3 plus weeks for me to even freakin ovulate now. I know for some ladies that are done having babies this would be a god send I'm sure. Oh a period only every month and a half? Blah. I just want my old normal cycle back before Claire. 28-33 days. (Now I'm 34-42 days). And sorry for being a neg. nancy lately. Not able to whine to DH because it's getting on his nerves. However besides all of that I am doing fine. Just waiting on the weather to finally get dry and warmer to do more outside. I think that is what I need. To be able to go outside and do what I enjoy doing (walks, gardening) 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## nimbec

hi butterfly wolf i feel your frustration i'm only oving mid to late 20's too and thats with meds lol!! Its so annoying!!!!!!! Have you looked at using vitex? or macca they are both ment to help! (((((hugs))))) oh and maybe your drop is a pre o drop i sometimes get those.

hi everyone else !!


----------



## barbikins

Your body will take time to adjust after a baby & things will be different. My periods changed. My ovulation, I'm not sure of but my periods & my flow & my PMS. It's a big hormonal shift. I'm glad you're ovulating though. And you did get pregnant so it's more likely to happen again. Just be patient & persistent :) xo


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls....

Cd2 here....got well and truley dumped into the pond of af doom in the middle of the night.geeeeeeeeees the cramping sucked! I tried to sleep it off but you know that feeling where the pain is background at all times and everything centres back to it.ugh I only ever wanna feel like that again if I am actually giving birth.at least something will come it at the end of the pain lol

But welcome aboard witchy witch.i am fully loaded lol...pee sticks at the ready here! Lol

How are everyone? 

Today I am sofa surfing with a few get ups to go's and be "house wife" 

So who's got scans and treatments coming up .?...I am lost tee hee.

On another note....we received our apt request letter on Thursday (for fertility clinic) ...we decided to wait for peter to come home on Friday to make the call together...however he was later home than we originally planned so we can't make the apt till Tuesday now as it's a another bank holiday on Monday....so Tuesday it is.:happydance:

Hope all is well my ladies....take good care this fine weekend.:) :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Nat sorry for cd2! Fingers crossed for this cycle.

Af never turned up for me, have lots of ewcm so thinking a very very late ov? 

We're in Denmark this weekend and thought the pressure on the plane would start af but nothing but more ewcm! Weird body i have


----------



## natjenson

wannabemummyb said:


> Nat sorry for cd2! Fingers crossed for this cycle.
> 
> Af never turned up for me, have lots of ewcm so thinking a very very late ov?
> 
> We're in Denmark this weekend and thought the pressure on the plane would start af but nothing but more ewcm! Weird body i have

Oh wowzers Bex.....you have something going on there huh.
Maybe an late o perhaps then....
Have you thought about perhaps bringing this up with a gp?
Maybe they can just double check your bloods or somthing?

Ahhhhh hope you. Have a great time away love....Denmark is a fantastic place....is it hot there right now? I hopes so.:thumbup:
Enjoy .:thumbup::flower:

Hope it is o day for you....catch that eggy Bex...woop woop.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Barb I just saw your betas. Dang girl! :thumbup:

Natalie, sorry AF got you. Even crappier that you feel miserable, so sorry. Hope CD3 is kinder to you.

That's weird Bex! What CD are you? Sorry if it's been said. I have a memory like a sieve these days.

Hope everyone is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm cd38. I thought i ovulated 18 days ago.....had ewcm and ov pains

Hows everything going with you? Can't believe your over 12 weeks now!

Nat we are enjoying denmark so far......dh is over here to work so today he is working and im going for a wander


----------



## eyemom

That's weird, I hate confusing cycles!

Things here are okay. I can't believe I'm 13 weeks tomorrow! Do you count that as second tri, or is that 14 weeks? Crazy! Been having crap sleep and some stubborn headaches, but otherwise good. :)

Did you get to have some fun while your DH was working?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Erin, yeah my beta's been good. Yesterday (last one) was over 5K...but I forgot how much to be exact LOL
It was too much going on in my head & bracing for the news.

Wow, you're in your 2nd trimester now?


----------



## butterflywolf

I say 13 weeks is 2nd tri. Eek so excited for you *^^*

Barbs, that is awesome! Great numbers! Can't wait for you to get out of the first trimester either!


Not much going on over here. Still waiting to freakin ovulate. Day 27 today and no sign of a temp increase. I had a few OPK's and I used them starting at Day 21 but all where neg and I have no more left (took me to day 25). Trying not to get myself too frustrated but it's quite annoying.


----------



## barbikins

Because of a chemical pregnancy it may take another cycle to bounce back.
You may wanna see an RE to do some cycle monitoring?


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Because of a chemical pregnancy it may take another cycle to bounce back.
> You may wanna see an RE to do some cycle monitoring?

I've ovulated on day 28 once before so hoping that's the case. But yea like you said could take a bit for my body to bounce back. Grr. And I'm not too concerned about seeing anyone just yet unless I got like two months without a period, but my OBGYN is not concerned at all at this point. And my relationship with him, I would trust him. 

I think what the biggest thing that is annoying me is I'm sick of having sex XD First of all neither DH or I have a very high active sex life when we aren't trying. We'd be lucky to have sex once a week even before ttc the first time. And it isn't like we don't enjoy sex but I just don't need it that often nor does he. It was nice only having to go from day 16 to day 23 with DTD but now it's from day 16 until ??? We do it every other day or try to do it every other day but I'm sick of sex! Gah -_-


----------



## barbikins

LOL you can just have sex every other day - not daily.
It's not necessary! It takes a few days for the spermies to get up to the egg so yeah, every other day is MORE than enough. But I hear ya. We had a great sex life until we TTC....then it became a job & often times I was like 'ugh, really....again?' LOL
It's better when it's not a 'job'.


----------



## eyemom

YES! I'm so excited to be able to have sex just because we want to. No regard for timing, what kind of lube, what position, how long I have to stay on my back after, etc etc.

It took my DH and me forever to decide to do every other day, and it is SO much less pressure. Much nicer. Then ya know if you're feeling it two days in a row, go at it. But if not, it's okay! :)


----------



## barbikins

Erin, great pregnancy blog!


----------



## mowat

Yeah for second trimester Erin! Nice numbers Barb! So nice to see some good news.

Well, I've done all I can before we try IVF. It was nice to have a normal/drug free cycle---seem to be ovulating a couple of days later than normal. DH went away today so no more trying for us. Nothing left but the waiting.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Mowat! Thanks!
And good luck...what protocol are you taking, long or short?


----------



## mowat

Ummm... dunno! I really don't know much about what we're doing. I'm supposed to start estrogen on Monday. And I finally have a phone appointment/intro on Wednesday so hopefully things become clearer after that. Just got a bunch of my prescriptions today---$4000! Thanks you Mr. Visa! I've looked into a few short-term rentals for when I have to go down for treatment (for about 3 weeks I think), but I'm afraid of booking anything yet. Hopefully when I'm finally ready there is something available.


----------



## barbikins

mowat, where is your clinic?
yes, the drugs are super expensive eh? Mine was around the 3K mark.
It totally depends on your protocol & how much meds you need.
I'm happy that we have medical coverage for the drugs. It helped us a lot.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Everyone 

Sorry i have been quiet mrs negative here :( Just feeling quite down sorry ladies !! 

How are you all?

Mowat whereabouts are you travelling too? How are you feeling about startingg the IVF journey? 

Barbs eeek the days are ticking by....4 days till your scan i so so so hope that you only have the one bean cooking nicely in there! How are you feeling?

Meg blimey talk about the time flying by...hows things with you?

Bex hows things? 

Nat hiya love hope your ok and everything is ok with the house! It must be your appt soon? 

erin/shanta hiya! 

and a big wave to everyone else too :) 

As for me i had my private appt today and we have reached the end of the line regarding clomid as this cyst of mine is still there :( :( He has now referred me to the IVF clinic as the next step is a monitired IUI or even IVF as they need to scan me reguarly to make sure cyst isn't growing with the meds - it shouldn't apparently as its been there since january and not changed....well that news has left me in a real dilemma as we have to pay for all treatment here and if the meds do increase the cyst size i could be looking at a 12 month break whoooo errrrrr yes 12 months to get rid of it holy crap! 

so my options are (1) iui with clomid monitoring and hcg shot £350
(2) iui with injectables monitoring etc £850
(3) IVF approx £3500.

We haven't exactly got lots of money we could afford the iui, the ivf we would have to borrow and save a bit. My worries are that i may only have the one shot at this and it may cost me money and come out empty handed.....

any advice ladies.....i'm errring towards medicated iui once and if doesn't work save for ivf.......

I have to phone next week to make an appt with them obv they will advise me further too but these are probable options that my guy said today. 

If i didn't have the damn cyst it wouldn't be an issue i'd try a few more clomid rounds but for fear that the thing will grow i want maximum chance ugh i'm so confused!! 

Anyhow i'm about to have a glass of wine mid cycle which i would never normally do but i feel so miserable.

Lots of stress in work too ladies not just the fertility stuff but its certainly a big factor.

Sorry for the long selfish moany post!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

U need to get the Cyst drained I had a huge one that popped up every time I Od on my left side and my right side is a bumm so didn't produce nice round follies!!

Once u get it drained it shouldn't return mine Didnt well so far but I think I have one on my right side now or one due to the baby IDK I just know something's up!! :shrug:

Also I would ask about Femara it seems to do way better less SE only 2 LRG follies so less chance of cyst and the hCG shot is a must I think that's why I wasn't getting cyst!! 

HTH


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey Becky,

Wow hun i can understand why you are feeling down. I'm sure its safe to say we all get like that at times.

I would investigate what Shanta said about the asperation of the cyst.

If you have to pay for treatment, i would personally go with the iui, whilst you save for ivf. Thats my personal opinion and what i would do if i was faced with the choice.

I'm ok, af still hasn't shown, i'm on cd41. Not had a cycle like this in ages! Boobs ridiculously sore and had a bad tummy the last couple of days. CP still high, so doesnt look like af will be here soon! Wondering if i have a cyst! But no point stressing about it.

Hugs to you hun x


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies :) I have asked about aspiration but current guy said he wouldn't as not big enough say what?! 3.5cm lol but I will ask the new clinic. I need that appt ASAP so I can at least have a plan to work too! Hope as I'm being referred we don't have to repeat tests etc. 

Ugh the long cycles horrid I'm on one too CD22 no sign of ov anywhere grrr. I wonder if yours is just a non ovulatiry cycle? I've had lots of those and ended up having a course of provera to start me again....have you had one this long before? I so hope you haven't got a cyst!!!!! 

Thanks shanta that's interesting about the femera etc how are you getting on?


----------



## wannabemummyb

When i first came off bcp my cycles were 69 days +, but after 18 months they settled down, and have not had any more the 40 days. Its annoying but not much i can do about it. If i dont come on by cd70 will go to the docs.

You sound a bit more pisitive, which is good xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm OK thanks for asking still trying to hang in there and stay positive which is really hard after a Loss!! :(
Not to mention all the Drama around here DH and I seem to be doing better when he's home which isn't much I only got in 1 day of BD before O but my temps are really low so that's why I'm thinking maybe a Cyst!! :shrug:

Who knows who cares at this point!! :haha:

I really think the Femara will work better for u and the trigger is a must it allows even the small follies to burst and I got my BFP from a nonviable follie FYI!! :shrug:
But yea I think the aspiration is a must mine would go up and down from 32-45mm so yours is big enough and it's causing issues so it needs to be done!!

I'm sure protocol is diferent there but if it's causing pain and issues w your cycle it should be drained!!

Man I wish I could do iVF for 3500 dang I'm looking at 6K I think plus meds and if I'm going that route I'm doing PGD which is another 4-6K just for peace of mind!!

Right now I'm not sure we will even do any treatment anymore unless DH has a change of heart so I'm in Limbo hoping for a Miracle!!


----------



## mowat

You're lucky you have some coverage Barb! I'm hoping we will get something back for the drugs, but I won't know until we try to submit things through insurance. I have a 2 hour flight from the Yukon to Vancouver for treatment. I'm going to Olive Fertility. It's expensive enough already, but I'll also have to take 3 weeks or so off work and live in Vancouver. 

I'm quite eager to get started Becky, just nervous it won't work right away, and nervous I might have another miscarriage. Oh, and nervous about paying for it all some day!

Funny they won't remove your cyst Becky---they're saying it's not big enough? Huh.


----------



## barbikins

mowat, I wish you luck & hope it works on the first go.
it's a very expensive route. and even more so if you have to travel.
the things we go through, eh?


----------



## nimbec

HI all 

Mowat i know its really odd, maybe the clinic i have been reffered to will think differently!! Its annoying!! 

Have you already found a good place to stay? Do you know the area well? Gosh i thought travelling 2 hrs to the clinic here was bad enough.... 

I have my first appt booked for next wednesday where we will make a plan, i get a US DH has to do a sperm sample to which he was least impressed saying his swimmers are perfect hmmmm i said if i have to go through all of this you can damn well spunk in a pot again for us haha! Then at least i will know what is ahead of me because at the moment i feel like i'm in no mans land.

xxxx


----------



## mowat

I like that "spunk in a pot"! My DH finally had to do a sample last week---about time! He has to fly down to Vancouver to spunk in a pot. Pretty expensive trip for what could be a 5-10 minute "visit". Yup, the things we do.


----------



## barbikins

hahaha spunk in a pot...nice. yes thats an expensive jiz in a cup ;)

yes, we're lucky we have coverage through our Health Benefits. It seems to becoming more of a trend to offer in the health plans. If we didn't have this relief I'm not sure we would have been able to do what we have.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies glad i made you smile hehe.

Gosh Mowat that is an expensive visit! No pressure on him at all haha. I have a question to ask you ladies on that front - they told us that DH had to refrain for 3 days before the appt - i cant remeber what we did last time does that mean the appt day is day 3 or would appt day be day 4? 

Barbs i'm so pleased you had the coverage, we don't get that over here - we have the nhs but they are super slow and don't have the best results on things and also very strict criteria like you may have to wait 3yrs for one round and that is all you are allowd. 

Well no sign of my body attempting to O this cycle grrrrrr absolutely knackered and fed up of dtd! Not sure how much longer to bother....what do you think ladies? My opk's have been the same like verging on pos for about 2 weeks now so we have been bd every other day with the occasional 2 in a row if i thought it was going to turn pos. Now last night i really didn't want to but suprisingly Jon wanted to 'just incase' nice that he is fully on board as previously its felt like me saying we have to. I guess the looming financial costs are maybe playing a part ;) 

So do i give up dtd or maybe so every 3 days ugh i don't know i'd be geutted then if i got a pos.......

Barbs is tomorrow your scan day? Wishing you all the luck in the world!!! 

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok - its quiet on here at the minute 

xx


----------



## barbikins

nibec, odd about your opks....I see you're temping as well.
I suppose it's possible you've had an anovulation cycle.
I hear ya about dtd being tiring after a while...every 3 days is good too.
I've read lots where if you dtd at least 3xs a week you're good. 

I'm going in on Sunday for my scan. I'm very nervous about it. I'll let you all know how it goes :)

AFM, I've developed mild nausea. Yippee :) LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Barbs yay for :sick:

Becky we are always told to clean the pipes the day before a 2 day wait some drs say 3 so basically clean the pipes 72 hrs before a SA then abstain for 72hrs sprem actually regenerate ever 24hrs I think or some crap but I'm sure everyone is different !! GL


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, not sure about abstaining and the semen analysis. I think when DH went in for his we hadn't dtd in quite a while. Wonder what that did to the results? 

Speaking of results, I got the sperm analysis back. Anyone know anything about interpreting the results? Motility is low---his result was 50 and the reference is 80 to 100. Count was high however. His result was 170 and the normal is 50 to 150. Not really sure what this all means. SEems funny we're doing this after 3 years of unexplained infertility and multiple miscarriages. And we have a DS so something must be working.

Yeah for nausea! Yeah for scans! Can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies...

Wow mowat you have to travel that far and temporary move for treatment? Gawsh my love you are "strong like bull" 
I see your hubst had the s/a did....them results done sound too bad tbh love,,,,yes there is a criteria but I seem to remember peters being 200 for the motility.llwhich is great but my doctor (altho he's not expert haha) said that they call is "worrying " if it's lower than 50.
So glad your hubster got a good thumbuos up in that category.as for his motility ther is humongous amounts of help for that department...many many sups and even a diet change could help him hugely here.:thumbup: 
ZINC! Major force spermys.excellent for motility,bananas...(potassium) 
Steer from bacon,..totally male factor killer for sperm.
And of course no smoking,drinking,blah blah blah.( I won't weigh you down with the pep on that patronising crap) lol
Haha when I here that I thinks to myself go stfu! Lol like I don't know that already god daym it! Haha
Anyways my love I wish you all the best Alyson (is that your name lol sorry ? ) 
Do keep us up to date with your journey :) 

Becky...my lovely friend...:hugs: 
Bummer ...I hate to see your chart like that.right!...I'm with your girl...:thumbup: 
I am hopefully about to ovulate sometime over the next 7 days, so hopfuly some of my good vibes can rub off.:thumbup: :flower: :) 
We can perhaps be cycle buddies again.:flower:

Shanta...how are you :flower: 
You ovulate! Yaye :) 
Sorry if you already said but did you do the iui this time?
I've been a bad bnb'er I haven't been able to keep up with every thing too good this week.

Barbs :flower: can't wait to hear about your scan....hopefully some good news of ONE sac is there :happydance: 

Well ladies...afm...
Cd 9 here.:) 
Started opks to day.robitsun yesterday.jugs of water- barf I feel sick with bloat.:sick:
Been doing the deed every 2 days for now.
It's fertile days...my cm is already very slippery.:thumbup: 

Today I went for my regular hair apt date...I usually go for root touch up highlights and a slight trim.
Today however I had it all chopped off....it's a shoulder length blond bob now.
Peter is in for a shock tonight when he gets home from work haha.
I may' I say I may....wrap my scraf over my hair like a bun so he dosent see it's been cut...then tonight when lado is in bed I will jump his bones and pull my hair out and show him that way.wink wink.:) 
Ooooooooooooooh saucey tee hee....well enough of me for now.lol

Catch as laters ladies...hope you are all having a good weekend,:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope your Scan went Well Barbs!!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I've been thinking of you too Barbs and hoping all went well! x


----------



## mowat

Thinking of you Barb.

Thanks for the kind words Natalie. We have an appointment with a nurse on Wednesday so hopefully we can find out then.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

My Ultra Sound went very well - measuring 6+1 and heart beat was seen.
I am however carrying 2 beans....but we have to do a reduction to 1. So I had a heavy heart to see that there were two but the main thing is, I got pregnant. And we're on our way. It will be a difficult journey but one my husband & I are confident in our decision.
So, here's to a happy & healthy 9 months & baby.


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat we are really NTNP at the moment kinda trying to work thru the loss !!!

That being said look at my crazy chart I've never had this happen :shrug:


----------



## mowat

Yeah Barb! So glad your scan went well. Sorry to hear about having to have a reduction. Why do they do that? I'm really not familiar with so much about this ivf business! Hope you're doing well.

My temperature is going crazy this cycle. Yesterday it went way up higher than it has ever been since I started charting. Another huge jump today, but I think I might have a fever. Had to stay home in bed with a crazy headache. Should be interesting to see what it does tomorrow.


----------



## eyemom

Shanta why's it crazy? It looks good?


----------



## mowat

Good luck Shanta. When are you testing?


----------



## Sis4Us

It's just strange I've never had a flat line B4 figured I was broke!! :shrug:


----------



## eyemom

I had it happen once. I think it's actually a good thing right? Can't be bad??


----------



## Sis4Us

Mean nice lever hormones but I've never had GOOD hormones!! :haha:

I'm not holding out to much hope w NTNP and one day of BD w no extra help at all!!


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> Yeah Barb! So glad your scan went well. Sorry to hear about having to have a reduction. Why do they do that? I'm really not familiar with so much about this ivf business! Hope you're doing well.
> 
> My temperature is going crazy this cycle. Yesterday it went way up higher than it has ever been since I started charting. Another huge jump today, but I think I might have a fever. Had to stay home in bed with a crazy headache. Should be interesting to see what it does tomorrow.

Hey Mowat....I'm high risk pregnancy & even more so with multiples. So in order to have a healthy pregnancy, I've been advised it's best to reduce. And DH & I both agree. We don't want anything going wrong again. We lots 1 baby already & that's 1 too many.


----------



## mowat

What a hard decision Barb---definitely sounds like you made the right choice though. Congrats on the great scan!

I had a "flat" chart a while ago Shanta. Not sure what it meant! I certainly don't have a flat chart this month---holy nosedive batman.


----------



## barbikins

Thank you Mowat. I appreciate the support xo


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey all sorry I've been mia. DH was sick last week fever/cough. I got hit then starting Sunday. Fever/cough/bad cold. Finally feeling a lot better today. Sadly Claire is now showing signs she as a cough/cold. Hoping she'll miss the fever. 

Barb, sorry you have to reduce but still awesome that the scan went great! I often think about you throughout the day hoping that everything keeps going well. 

I'm not sure what dpo I am. Frankly I just want this month to be over with. I don't have much hope anyway. Going with FF I'm 8 dpo but I might think I'm 9 dpo. So if I am 9 dpo at least I have no signs of AF and hoping that my LP has finally returned to normal of 12 days.


----------



## Petzy

Hello lovely ladies!!

Hope you are all doing well. I know I haven't been on as much but I've been thinking about you and wondering how you're all doing!

Erin, welcome to second trimester! Isn't time flying! Hehe xx I hope you're feeling okay? Morning sickness? 

I am doing well. Almost 24 weeks, can't believe it 6 months! I am also off work now which has been great. I took an early leave before maternity leave, because of the stress in my workplace environment. I am really glad that I did it, I feel so much better, and I'm looking forward to enjoying the summer and preparing for baby.

I hope to see some more sticky beans on here soon! You ladies have been so wonderful and supportive I wish the best for each and everyone of you. 

Any fun plans this weekend? Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I've been away I've been in hospital with sepsis :( still very rough I will catch up when I'm better. Thinking if you all !! 

Barbs I pm'd you 

Xx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been away I've been in hospital with sepsis :( still very rough I will catch up when I'm better. Thinking if you all !!
> 
> Barbs I pm'd you
> 
> Xx

Omg Becky! Sepsis??? I really hope you recover ASAP! Check in when you can xo


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u feel better soon Becky!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi Meg, thanks! Nice to see you pop in! Glad to see you're doing so great! And that's great you could get away from work early. Sounded really stressful. Oh, and I never got sick. Just fatigue, crap sleep, and headaches.

Becky, goodness gracious lady! That's serious! You poor thing. I hope you're feeling better soon.

Sending you all <3 and wishing you the best.

I need some Zzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I just got a call from my Hollistic Dr and just as I expected I have MTHFR the AC1298 kind(2 variants)that only 30% of the population carry !!! 
Why didn't my DR run this like they should have I might still be PG !!! :nope:

Off to do more research


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Well I just got a call from my Hollistic Dr and just as I expected I have MTHFR the AC1298 kind(2 variants)that only 30% of the population carry !!!
> Why didn't my DR run this like they should have I might still be PG !!! :nope:
> 
> Off to do more research

Say whaaaa? I don't Underdstand shanta. :wacko: :flower:

Hope everything is well love :hugs:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Look it up Nat basically my blood doesn't Methylate right I can't process Folic acid and Chemicals so over the years I have built up toxins!! 

I have to take metyl folate and methylB12
it can be the cause of my losses!!


----------



## eyemom

Wow! I wikipedia'd it on my phone earlier, but it hurt my brain. :dohh: Wow. I'm so sorry they're just now finding this. :( But on the other hand, I'm so glad you have some answers now and can determine a better way to proceed. Good luck. <3


----------



## butterflywolf

*hugs sis* Sorry that they did find a plausible cause but at the same time it sounds like an easy fix. 


Well 10 or 11 dpo today. Took a test swore I see something mega faint but trying not to hold my breath. Yesterday my temp had fallen to 97.33 and my cervix felt opened. Well today it went up to 97.60 and cervix feels closed. I also had cramping last night. So *shrugs* Bad news is I'm out of tests. I'm also a bit shocked still though too see my LP over 9 days just excited about that XD Time will tell I suppose. If Monday comes and I still have not started I will ask DH to buy me some tests.


----------



## butterflywolf

Quick post. Nope. AF is on her way in. She just wanted to try to fool me yesterday. Oh well. At least I think I am seeing a pattern with this shitty new cycles. Seems that my periods are now between 35-39 days. As much as it sucks that they have gotten longer, I am starting to figure out my body again. So a horse a piece. Hope ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies.....

A post on behalf of nimbec here ladies....

She just wanted to let you all know that she is not being ignorant in any way she has a lot going on a t the moment.
Becky is currently in hospital with some troubles with the procedure she had done on her spine,and is on complete bed rest.
Also I think she has no internet connection too.
She will be back ASAP stronger than ever I'm sure lol.:flower: 
Barbs....Becky says she is thinking of you and she hopes all is well.:) 

Afm ladies.....3 dpo here...got some housing issues going on here.my bungalow fell threw.:(
But I will continue to fight on for it.:thumbup:
Wandering what this months test fest will bring up ???.....I'm not even on board with myself at the Moment ladies....I am in battle...fighting my brain versus my heart.just tired of fighting all the time...nothing comes easy eh.

Hope I can post a much more positive paragraph tmr :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Send Becky my best :)


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: Natalie good to see you...hope tomorrow is a better day. Sorry about the housing stress on top of everything else. :(

Becky - don't rush back before you're feeling up to it. Praying for your recovery.

Barb - I tried to post to your blog but it wasn't working (my own error). Just wanted to offer some reassurance. I know you're feeling better after your scan, and I'm so happy that they looked good. But I know how scary it is to bleed, even if it's kind of old and brown looking. When I had my bleeding with this pregnancy, I was so so scared I felt sick. I knew in my head that there are a million reasons a woman might bleed while pregnant, and it's often normal. But my experience was no bleeding = get a baby; bleeding = no baby. But now I'm 15 weeks and everything seems to be going fine. I really hope the spotting stops completely though so you can feel better about things.


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies :hi: 

How is everyone???

So so quiet on here.:shrug: 

Anyways......
No more news on Becky as of yet but I "plan" to text her in the am to see if all is well.:thumbup:

Afm....5dpo here....getting ready for test fest.lol
T minus 4 days.....:) 

So I hope you are all we'll and fine....what's everyone doing for the weekend? Anything nice?

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> Heya ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> So so quiet on here.:shrug:
> 
> Anyways......
> No more news on Becky as of yet but I "plan" to text her in the am to see if all is well.:thumbup:
> 
> Afm....5dpo here....getting ready for test fest.lol
> T minus 4 days.....:)
> 
> So I hope you are all we'll and fine....what's everyone doing for the weekend? Anything nice?
> 
> Natalie xxx

Hopefully Becky is doing all right! Hopefully she'll be able to text you back right away. 

I'm day 7 out of my cycle. So ah...20 more days until I ovulate roughly. I ordered up some wondfo this cycle for the OPK to do two cycles of that. They should be here hopefully Friday/Saturday next week. Hard to say because of Memorial Day. Going to TRY not to stress this cycle like I did last one. It was just not a good last cycle. Between stress, still recovering mentally from the chem preg (I'm completely fine with it now), then Dh sick, Myself sick, and Claire getting the yucky cold too, just glad that cycle is over. 

Anyway starting to focus on Claire's 1st birthday! She'll be 10 months in another week and a few days. I ordered up her invites yesterday (est. delivery date for them is Weds thru the following Monday. And I need to send them out basically right away since around here if people need to request off for their work they need at least four weeks in advance. We also ordered up her first gift off of amazon since we needed 15 dollars more for the order to have free shipping, so we ordered one of the pricier items since at the store it is 20 dollars more than what amazon had it for. 

I don't have much planned for this weekend. Getting ready for our rummage sale next weekend. Will be cutting my grass and then also cutting my grandpa's grass...all 3 acres of it. And then for Memorial Day going to be hanging out with my parents for the late afternoon/evening. 

So any plans with you ladies? Hope ya'll doing all right.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just a very quick post as I can't look at screen long. Still on complete bed rest here very depressing. Anyhow hope you are all ok!! 

Nat looking forward to hopefully seeing 2 lines juring your test feast! 

Thanks for all well wishes I will be quiet for a bit but rooting for you all!!! Xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Becky hope your feeling better soon!

Nat it is really quiet around here these days! Fingers crossed for you that you get those two lines and a sticky bean.

Af still hasn't shown her face for me, today is cd56 so she's basically a month late. I tested about a week ago with afternoon urine but didnt see much, so reckon its not that but will keep testing and waiting for her to show!


----------



## Sis4Us

TGIF Ladies hopefully DH will make it home this weekend and we will just be Chillin by the pool!!!

Been super busy w a new puppy !!!

Becky hope u feel better real soon!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/e164a77dbace44c10c0c4759d72b2442_zps56471a7e.jpg

Luna Belle


----------



## wannabemummyb

Cute puppy :)


----------



## natjenson

Awwwww shanta Luna belle is adorbs....:flower: 

Becky.....how are you doing....my phone has been playing up so I haven't been able to send texts for a few days...
I'm going to try again in the morning.:flower: 
Hope you are ok my love.:) 

How is everyone else?
Good I hopes :flower: 

Well afm....10dpo....I had a HUGE temp drop yesterday and today's temp recovered very well indeed....I tested with fmu and it was a bfn....smu I felt I could see something faint so of course I I tested like crazy lady all day here haha :haha: 
I'm sure I can see something faint....

Take a look if Yous like ladies...........
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## eyemom

Bex, any updates?

Becky, hope you're doing okay.

Shanta aahhhhhh soooo cuuuuute~~ <3

Natalie, ooooh. Well at first honestly I couldn't see anything. But then I wiggled my monitor around and I think I see what you're talking about. Hope so much that it's the real deal and it just keeps getting darker in the coming days!

AFM, I can't believe I'm 16 weeks, as of yesterday. Scheduled THE u/s, which will be June 16. Can't wait. Otherwise feeling mostly good and normal.


----------



## mowat

I'm pretty sure I see it Natalie! Make sure you update tomorrow!

Wow, ERin, 16 weeks already. So exciting.

I left home on Saturday and had my first blood test at the clinic on Sunday. Second test today. Another tomorrow and my first u/s. Everything seems to be going well---apparently my body is responding. Really hope this works.

Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## natjenson

Heya Erin and Alyson (haha did I even spell that right love ? :haha:) 

OMG Erin your 16 weeks already!? Wowzers Hun that went fast -where did the time go...it only feels like last week I was looking at your test thinking "surely that's a bfp" lol
So it's all going well Hun?....you have a bump coming along yet?...how's your dd with the pgy? I bet she is getting all excited bless her heart .:flower:

Alyson wow Hun you are dedicated -mucho respecto from me'o haha...so you have had your first ivf round?...your in the middle of it? 
Sorry I am confused here lol.

I wish you all the best love I really do...I accompanied so many women on thier ivf journeys now and I really know how much you have to go through physically and emotionally (less forget the financial side of it all too-ouch lol) 

All being well on the 10th peter and I hope to start our journey for iui.we have waited so long to get where we are today....
We didn't have any treatment to concieve our first but we did wait 7 long years to concieve him.
What a lil diamond he is too.:) 
Do keep us updated won't you love...it so exciting too.:flower:

Well ladies.....
11 dpo....yesterday I had a feeling that I may wake up with full on uti today.....oh how I peed my lil heart out but "needing" to go to the loo ALL day was not good.:haha:
Annnnnnnnnnnnd I was right.....I want to pee on every godam stick in the "she room" 
But I can't!......grrrrrrr....
I managed to squeaze a lil dribble and it WAS enough for a stick to soak it up but I only got what looks like a evap to me this morning....so so far 11 dpo....fmu has revealed nothing.BUMMER,.lol

Smu??.?.. We will see .:flower:
And you just know I'm a gunna delight you all with my findings...be it bfn or a rager.lol

Ladies....good day to you all....
I missed you all so much lately....need to get it onto Pete's head that some me time is very much needed so I can get online and chat with my ladies.:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## mowat

Yup, you got my name right Natalie! I'm still near the beginning of this IVF journey. Had another blood test today, and my first u/s. Apparently everything looks good---lots of follicles forming. The doctor said I had endometriosis in my ovary? What? Said it isn't an issue. Think I'll google that.

Good luck with testing today!

Don't even talk about the money---spent another $500 today on drugs. Really hope this works the first time.


----------



## natjenson

Bummer I'm out!

Sorry about the fly by post ladies....absolutely completely totally done in by the weekend....
Hoping I get to grab an hour tmr so I can catch up on everything :) 

Take care ladies...:) xxx
Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Sucks that you're out Nat! On to the next month though

I have been so busy the past 10 days blah! But things are finally calming back down thank god! 

Anyway day 16 here and boy am I glad I used an OPK today
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_0190_zps281db6b2.jpg

almost positive. We weren't going to start until day 20 both DTD and using OPK's but something told me to. The past few months I have ovulated 23-28. Guess I have a weird cycle or something *shrugs* Oh well just thankful that we still will have a chance this month. 

Hope all you lovely ladies have had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## eyemom

Mowat, thinking of you and wishing you the best. :flower:

Natalie, so sorry you're out. :hugs:

Amy, glad you caught your surge, good luck! :sex:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry about AF Nat!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## butterflywolf

Blazing positive OPK today. DTD last night and I wanted to again this morning but hubby was NOT in the mood *pouts* So when he gets home from work we'll do it again. Still can't believe I am ovulating this early. 

Well how's it going for all you ladies? I don't have much going on today. Have a headache woke up with it -_- Plus it's suppose to thunder storm nearly all day so wont be able to do any yard work. Boo. Wanted to plant some marigold seeds since I didn't get to yesterday.


----------



## mowat

Had my egg retrieval today. 23 eggs! Not bad for an old girl. Unfortunately because I produced so many eggs I can't have a transfer this cycle as my estrogen levels are showing ovarian hyperstimultion. Will have to wait until near the end of July for transfer. Trying not to be upset. Apparently the success rate is actually higher with a frozen cycle. Yep, kind of bummed, but I'm looking forward to hearing from the embryologist tomorrow to see how my "babies" are doing.


----------



## eyemom

Oh I hope you don't have ohss too bad. Another woman I talk to on here just dealt with that and was pretty miserable. :( Grats on all the eggies though! Hopefully you can rest up and feel ready to conquer the world when it's transfer time. <3


----------



## butterflywolf

mowat said:


> Had my egg retrieval today. 23 eggs! Not bad for an old girl. Unfortunately because I produced so many eggs I can't have a transfer this cycle as my estrogen levels are showing ovarian hyperstimultion. Will have to wait until near the end of July for transfer. Trying not to be upset. Apparently the success rate is actually higher with a frozen cycle. Yep, kind of bummed, but I'm looking forward to hearing from the embryologist tomorrow to see how my "babies" are doing.

Quite a few eggs yay! And look at it this way July is just around the corner! It really is! You'll be counting the days left on your hands in no time until the transfer!



No temp rise today and OPK is now negative so my guess is I'm going to ovulate today and see a temp rise tomorrow morning. We did another BD last night and going to go for another one today. Though not sure if the one today will do any good but will not hurt! I can feel my cervix is starting to close so that's why I'm thinking I have o'd early this morning or as I sit typing this. Only 8 days until I start testing lol


----------



## mowat

Sounds like you've done all you can Amy---fingers crossed.

They got 23, but I think there were quite a few more that they couldn't get because of the endometriosis in my left ovary. I'm thinking there were probably closer to 30 all together. Horrible night of sleep last night. Incredible pain through my right chest/lung area. Never felt anything like it, but it seems to be better today. Clinic called while I was still in bed. I think they said they fertilized 19 yesterday and that there are 17 growing nicely today. Sounds good to me!

How are you feeling Erin?


----------



## eyemom

WOW Alyson!!! That's a lot! Have they given you any instruction on things like lots of protein and salt? In case of the ohss? Or just wait and see right now?

I'm feeling pretty good, thanks. Had a bit of a scare with a TEENY TINY bit of blood in the last couple of days. But it was like...barely detectable. Probably most normal people would have missed it. :haha: Still spoke with the nurse though and she's totally not concerned. Said something so tiny may not even be pregnancy-related. Other than that, seem to have (most of my) energy back. Feeling the aches and whatnot more than before...being pregnant at 32 is somehow a lot different than being pregnant at 28.... :haha: But doing alright. <3


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies,

Sorry i've bern quiet....

Nat sorry for af turning up.

Butterfly yay for the positive opk, thank goidness that you tested earlier than normal! 

Eyemom glad all is going well.

Becky how are you doing?
Barbs you well?
Alysson wowser thats a lot of eggys.

I'm on cd70 today, had a gush of blood this morning but nothing since. Ironically, the blood happened just after dh and I talked about the possibility of us being preggers! If af doesn't turn up proper will test when we are back from a trip on saturday. Had some funky symptoms i dont normally get with pcos cycles (not had a long cycle in 2 years!)


----------



## mowat

Good luck with testing!


----------



## barbikins

Alyson that's great! you got lots of eggys. But like Erin says, likely higher for OHSS....drink that gatorade!!!
How many are you transferring back?


----------



## barbikins

wannabemummyb said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry i've bern quiet....
> 
> Nat sorry for af turning up.
> 
> Butterfly yay for the positive opk, thank goidness that you tested earlier than normal!
> 
> Eyemom glad all is going well.
> 
> Becky how are you doing?
> Barbs you well?
> Alysson wowser thats a lot of eggys.
> 
> I'm on cd70 today, had a gush of blood this morning but nothing since. Ironically, the blood happened just after dh and I talked about the possibility of us being preggers! If af doesn't turn up proper will test when we are back from a trip on saturday. Had some funky symptoms i dont normally get with pcos cycles (not had a long cycle in 2 years!)

Hello! I'm doing well :)
Wow, that's a long cycle! Have you tested?


----------



## wannabemummyb

barbikins said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry i've bern quiet....
> 
> Nat sorry for af turning up.
> 
> Butterfly yay for the positive opk, thank goidness that you tested earlier than normal!
> 
> Eyemom glad all is going well.
> 
> Becky how are you doing?
> Barbs you well?
> Alysson wowser thats a lot of eggys.
> 
> I'm on cd70 today, had a gush of blood this morning but nothing since. Ironically, the blood happened just after dh and I talked about the possibility of us being preggers! If af doesn't turn up proper will test when we are back from a trip on saturday. Had some funky symptoms i dont normally get with pcos cycles (not had a long cycle in 2 years!)
> 
> Hello! I'm doing well :)
> Wow, that's a long cycle! Have you tested?Click to expand...

Glad your well. Had some squinters lines on an ic around 10dpo and another squinter cheapie with afternoon pee around 17dpo but figured as it was faint it couldnt be a bfp. Will test on sunday if not come on.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Sorry for being quiet!! I'm now much better after 4 weeks of total bed rest ahhhhhhh it was like a prison sentence lol! I promise to catch up reading really soon! 

Hope you lovely ladies are ok? 

Nat sorry about AF what a cow!!! Hopefully this cycle is your turn, if i'm right it ties in with your fertility appt? 

Butterfly yay on the pos!! hope you managed to get some good bd in :) 

Barbs glad to see you here and wowsers time is flying! how are you feeling? 

Alyson blimey that is a huge amount of eggs!! Luckily you will get lots to freeze, how are you feeling? has the OHSS hit you? 

Hi wannabe ooooh watching this space! 

I'm on a super long cycle of nothingness lol!! I do however have a plan as we met with a new fertility clinic wednesday. I am planning to take pills to make me bleed (whilst i'm in Spain - we go tue for a month!) then on CD2 when i'm home they will start monitoring me and giving me stimms....either clomid or injectibles depending on what my cyst looks like.....if it doesn't grow they will continue to treat me, if it continues to grow they will refer me to the NHS and insist they remove it haha I had already said they refuse to do them under 10cm - her response was that we will order them to do it ....i LOVE this woman!! So just for fun i poas tonight and got a great EVAP line on a cheapie - don't get excited ladies it is 100% an evap. I know i haven't ovulated so there is no way!! So much that i have given up temping and opking as i know nothing will happen now till them kick start my lazy body! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :) xxx


----------



## mowat

I can't believe you're 10 weeks already Barb! Amazing. How are you feeling?

Survived the OHSS I think. The first night after the retrieval the right side of my chest was so sore I thought it was going to implode! My belly was crazy sore and I felt like I was ready to give birth. Fortunately it seems to have pretty much gone. Still feel like I'm peeing a lot though! Expecting a call from the clinic tomorrow for another update on the "babies". I talked to them on Thursday (retrieval was Monday) and I still had 17 growing nicely so I'm hoping for a good number to freeze. We probably won't be able to afford another fresh cycle (unless we break down and ask the grandparents to donate), so I'm hoping we get lots of frosties.

I feel so sorry for you ladies with the long cycles! Bring on the drugs for sure.


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....long time me no post....I sorry.:) 

Mowat...wow Hun ...GRRRREAT retrieval Hun..so please for you lol.and 17 still going strong too by the sounds of it.:thumbup: 
I have my fingers tightly crossed for you love....I REALLLLLLLy want this to work for you.lets hope the first ivf good luck charm ones the trick :) :flower: 
Looking forwr to hearing what transfer day is like for you.
Hope your belly is feeling better soon too.

Becky love....OMG! I have missed you...peter decided to put my mobile phone IN yah IN a flaming cup to bring out to the kitchen to me....failed to remove the dam mobile phone BEFORE placing into the flipping sick full of hot dish water! Flaming egit! Lol
Anyways my phone is at the moment still drying in the radiator...haha I'm affraid to try to switch it back on in the morning.,,I was advised to dry it out for 48 hrs before doing so.
So I will reply to your text as soon as I get a chance love.
Oh and have you got i messenger? On your iPad or phone.?
Becky...I'm so sorry your havering such a duff cycle.geeeees why does this happen to the best of us.
But I LOVE your new plan...and your RE sounds like a great woman...and not one to be reckoned with either lol.
I like her already too.:thumbup: 
So your off on your holidays eh....Spain?....I'm soooo jealous lol...
Is little Harry going with you? I bet your going to have a great time.:) 
When are you coming back? Lol

Bex....awwwww love...such a long cycle...how terribly annoying for you.:hugs: 
You are one strong lady I tell you:) 
I would be a nervous hairless wreck by now hahaha....I would be pulling my hair out literally lol...
I'd be peeing on sticks all over the place tee hee....
So Hun when af DOES hit is there a plan? Are you going to have any tests?
I admire your strengths.you keep it together well :) :flower: 

Erin...wowzer 17 wks! Already! :) 
Did you say you were going to find out the sex when the time comes...must be nearing the day for that soon?
Do you have your gender scan dates yet?

Shanta...:flower:
How are you Hun...I was just thinking of you this morning....wandering how you are and how you were coming along with your cycle.:) 
How are things? How are you feeling these days love? 

Amy...GREAT opk there Hun...catch that eggie.:) :thumbup: :) . Fx for you.:) :flower: 

Well ladies afm....cd7 ...starting the gaufasine tmr...yak time! Yuk.
Peter and I have our first apt with the fertility clinic on Tuesday .....SUPPPPPPPPER nervous here lol...like un able to sit sit kind of irritated...restless! That's the one lol.
Anyways....this cycle is my last ditch attempt to get our natural bfp....
The pressure is on....NO STAGE FRIGHT THIS CYCLE MR G!!!! You just dare lol

I fully imagine that next cycle (if no bfp) there will be the first round of evasive tests...
I do wander what the first port of call will be....(if any one of you knows...do spill lol) 
So next cycle will most likely be a no goer.bummer!.
Oh well...big guns an all...what will be will be quay c'rah haha:) 

Ok...crazy ones aside...I'm nervous here ladies...I'm laying awake thinking...pinching myself even as how far on. This journey I am once again finding myself on...toying with the idea that this is another heart breaking hike along a tough terrane...one journey I am famille our yet already exhausted by...emotionally I want to throw the towel in...but my shear determination and my inner hidden strengths seem to be enough to be able to pull myself through from one cycle to a next...gawd knows how I am doing it but I am...
I just feel tired you know...
I have only ever had two boyfriends...both long term relationships...previous relationship lasted 7 years...5 of which we (sort of tried-didn't prevent) ended with no child between us...peter and I took 7 years to concieve our little Harry and now here we are another (almost ) three years into ttc and without any luck.

That's 14 solid years of trying....tiring is an understatement for sure.
Now we embark on the beginnings of iui....
And to be brutally honest... I hope this works...bc I will feel as tho after (what with no money) that becoming pg on our own will be some sort of miracle ...I'm heading for the wrong side of 30 now...not that that is a problem but the statistics sucked when I refreshed my research last night.
Boooooooooo....lol

Anyways... .appolagies for the long as post.lol

Love to all my ttc trogons...and my preggo elites :flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Becky ahhhh glad you are back! Welcome back to the land of the living!??? Sounds like you have a lot on the horizon, wishing you the best!

Alyson, glad you're doing okay :thumbup:

Natalie, yup, 18 weeks tomorrow. Finding out the sex at our scan on June 16...so a week from tomorrow! I can hardly wait!

I admire your perseverance with the guaifenesin. :) I wish you could get it in pill form...that's the only way I think I could stand it. ;) 

You must update us on Tuesday!!!! I hope you come away feeling very encouraged! So sorry you are feeling weary. :hugs:

Love and hugs to everyone else. Sorry I'm hopelessly behind here. Hope you're all doing alright.


----------



## natjenson

eyemom said:


> Becky ahhhh glad you are back! Welcome back to the land of the living!??? Sounds like you have a lot on the horizon, wishing you the best!
> 
> Alyson, glad you're doing okay :thumbup:
> 
> Natalie, yup, 18 weeks tomorrow. Finding out the sex at our scan on June 16...so a week from tomorrow! I can hardly wait!
> 
> I admire your perseverance with the guaifenesin. :) I wish you could get it in pill form...that's the only way I think I could stand it. ;)
> 
> You must update us on Tuesday!!!! I hope you come away feeling very encouraged! So sorry you are feeling weary. :hugs:
> 
> Love and hugs to everyone else. Sorry I'm hopelessly behind here. Hope you're all doing alright.

Oh yes yes I will :thumbup:

Wow 18 wks! :happydance:...I can't wait hear about the scan results now too.:happydance:

Yes the gaufasine...it's the worst ever haha.:dohh::wacko::dohh::nope::haha:


Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey barbs! Can't believe 10 weeks already for you! How exciting!!

@Nat: You can't throw in the towel because I know you are NOT a quitter! That seems like so many years of trying but it happened before it WILL happen again. With or without help it will happen. Just sadly you don't know when. *hugs* 

I am 5 dpo here. Today I have been in an extremely lazy mood didn't want to do a damn thing today. This evening I have also been cramping not like AF cramps but cramping. I had this with my chem preg. so maybe baby? *shrugs* Trying not to over obsess it though I have started testing this morning :haha: BUT if I only obsess with it in the morning meh I can deal with that. Just don't want to be obsessing 24/7. No true idea when AF will be here anywhere between 5 and 8 days roughly. Until then I have WONDFO cheapies and they are my friend XD


----------



## barbikins

cramping around 5dpo doesnt necessariliy mean bad news.
Actually this cycle I got pregnant, I had sharp pains on 5dpo and then also 6dpo. I'm certain it was implantation cramps....4 days later, bfp. Did you feel implantation cramps your cycle you had the chemical pregnancy?
Wondering, did you do any investigations with your doctor to check your hormone levels and that things check out clear?

Yeah 10 weeks already! Honestly, time is moving pretty steady. It's weird to go from always doing some thing, waiting on the next two weeks, all the fertility treatments I've endured to - living a normal life. Some days I'm like 'gee, nothing much to do' lol


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> cramping around 5dpo doesnt necessariliy mean bad news.
> Actually this cycle I got pregnant, I had sharp pains on 5dpo and then also 6dpo. I'm certain it was implantation cramps....4 days later, bfp. Did you feel implantation cramps your cycle you had the chemical pregnancy?
> Wondering, did you do any investigations with your doctor to check your hormone levels and that things check out clear?
> 
> Yeah 10 weeks already! Honestly, time is moving pretty steady. It's weird to go from always doing some thing, waiting on the next two weeks, all the fertility treatments I've endured to - living a normal life. Some days I'm like 'gee, nothing much to do' lol

I want to say yes I felt some implantation cramps back in April and I know I also did with Claire. And I only had the initial blood work done with the chem preg. went in on Tuesday morning by the time they called in the afternoon I already said it's probably a chem preg. they agreed. HCG at that point was only a 5.99. 

And XD Might not be much to do right now but you'll think of things to keep yourself busy. I know I built a lot of puzzles during my pregnancy. XD


----------



## barbikins

You're likely to conceive on your own within the year. You've done it before with Claire and even though you had that CP, your body can do it. Chemical's are not uncommon. I've had two. The first one was not confirmed but I know.

Hey I know, I'll be arms full! But it's a weird transition from Fertility Treatments to nothing to do but wait. The world I've been in for 2.5 years was insane and crazy and my mind always busy. I'll still have doctor appointments and more than the average. But still, its like I have this ....time....LOL


----------



## butterflywolf

XD It's good that you have time though! Still so happy for you Barbs!

I know I'll fall preggy again just who knows when. That's what I gotta tell myself. Not sure if my body is just more tired right now or not but today and yesterday all I want to do is sleep. I just started a new workout Thursday. Otherwise I know with Claire I was also extremely tired early on like at 5 weeks.


----------



## barbikins

well it may be a combination of work out & taking care of a baby. also depends on where you're in your cycle you can be exhausted!
I am wishing you the best & a speedy pregnancy :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Well 8 dpo still early and I already really hate this cycle. Unlike last month I did not 'feel' like I would be pregnant. This month I do and it's driving me insane. These are the months I can't stand. HPT is stark white. Anywhere between 1-4 more days until AF will arrive. I also think my thermometer might be getting worn out. Since they are fairly cheap I'll probably pick up a new one for the next cycle.


----------



## butterflywolf

All right maybe it isn't fully stark white. Opinions? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=280526


----------



## barbikins

8 dpo is too early. most women don't get positive on even 9dpo unless they're having multiples....so I'd say 10/11/12 is more accurate. Don't drive yourself crazy :) xo


----------



## barbikins

There seems to be some kinda shadow on your test. FX it turns into some thing!
Was this a very dried test? How long after testing is this result?


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> There seems to be some kinda shadow on your test. FX it turns into some thing!
> Was this a very dried test? How long after testing is this result?

That pic was taken between 20-30 mins after taking it. I know I shouldn't drive myself crazy but it's hard not to XD If I'm not mistaken the average day to get a pos. is 12 dpo. However I have always had it early. With the first mc it was day 9 dpo, with Claire 7 dpo, with the chem either 8 or 10 dpo.


----------



## eyemom

Hmm, I do see a squinter, but after that long it could well be an evap. I really hope it gets darker in the coming days! :D


----------



## barbikins

wow you got early results eh? crazy
you going to test tomorrow & every day? did you test again today ? :)


----------



## butterflywolf

I think I got early results because I always lucked out with FRER. With Claire I only had 12 or less hcg. Tested positive the day before I went and got blood work and bloodwork was 12 that day. And I did test again this afternoon but not sure. Here

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=280671


----------



## barbikins

The second photo I don't see anything. Maybe a shadow but nothing jumps out at me. 
Keep us posted on today's test!


----------



## butterflywolf

I think this is line eye for me XP But 9 dpo for you https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=280858


----------



## barbikins

HRm, I can't see a second line but I keep thinking maybe ? LOL
It's still so early ...FX you see a line soon!


----------



## butterflywolf

Took a Frer just now SMU a 4 hour plus hold. Neg. Just going to say I'm out yea it's early but I just am no longer 'feeling it'. So hoping with that mind set I'll stop testing a lot right now and if AF doesn't show by Monday then I'll test again.


----------



## eyemom

aw poop well I still hope you get a lovely surprise :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

its hard if you got very early positives before. but hang in there!


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, really thought I though I saw it on that first test from yesterday. Holding out hope for you!


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwwwwww Amy.....I thought I saw it on your first one too.:hugs: 

So sorry I haven't been in to update ladies......sooooo much to say about the apt...I'm sorry but I'm going to refer you to my journal if you wanted to take a look at my update.:) :thumbup: 
The link is in my siggi.:thumbup:

I'm feeling so so down about the out come it's sux big time balls.
It's not so much about the new out come! It's the facking uncooperative man In my life!( loooong story) 

Anyways ladies.....will catch up again soon....I hope you are all ok....and Amy...good luck love I hope you have lovely supprise on that test in the morning Hun :flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

Oh dear Natalie. <3

You are such an uplifting person, I hate to see you're going through that. Hopefully as you are taking the time to gather funds, Pete will come around and become a healthier person, and you two will come out stronger at the end of it. Not that it sucks less...at all, but I hope one day you will be able to look back and find some positive. Big hugs girl.


----------



## mowat

Sorry about the appointment Nat. My DH has lower than normal morphology and he takes very good care of himself. Not that you shouldn't get him to take better care, but it still might not help. Funny we both have one and our now having trouble with number 2... Did the doctor explain that?


----------



## barbikins

Nat, we're here for you xo I hope Pete pulls up his socks soon, love!

Mowat, I've been MIA for a while, what's the status from your IVF cycle???


----------



## butterflywolf

*hugs Nat* you are so NOT a diva. If I were in your shoes guess what I'd have done all that. Yes make him take the pills. 

Anyway on just briefly hanging out w/ my mom. AF is a coming. temp drop and spotting. Oh well next cycle. Trying to debate if I keep seeing this if I should ask my doctor and when should I. My luteal phase for a few months is only 9 days. Sometimes 12 but it does hit 9 a lot.


----------



## butterflywolf

Just took a quick look at my charts the last 4 months/cycles. Luteal phase isn't the best at all. 9, 14 (was the chem preg.) 10, 9. Thinking my body isn't making enough of the right hormones. Plus I have noticed for the most part my temps aren't as high as they once use to be (before Claire) after ovulation. I'll give myself 5 more cycles before asking my doctor and go from there.


----------



## barbikins

Your LP is not regular if it's 9 days. LP of 10 days or less is considered a LP Defect. You should absolutely get that looked at. Could be easy to fix.


----------



## mowat

Hi Barb. Well, my IVF went pretty well, although I ended up with OHSS so we didn't end up doing a transfer. They managed to get 23 eggs (there were more behind some endrometriosis in my left ovary), and I ended up with 7 day 5 and 6 frosties. Pretty happy, although I would have liked more (I'm a little greedy!). Hopefully we can get a rainbow out of those 7, as we probably won't be able to finance another fresh cycle. Just waiting now. Should be good to do a transfer the last week of July. Never been anxious for the summer to pass so quickly!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all,

Sorry not been around been on a bit of a downer. Todays the anniversary of losing our bean and my body decides to choose today to show the appearance of some bleeding - was a little heavy this morning and this afternoon/evening spotting then nothing but defo red this morning! I think my body is just cruel lol.

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## eyemom

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry not been around been on a bit of a downer. Todays the anniversary of losing our bean and my body decides to choose today to show the appearance of some bleeding - was a little heavy this morning and this afternoon/evening spotting then nothing but defo red this morning! I think my body is just cruel lol.
> 
> Hope your all ok xx

Oh girl I got my period the day of the first anniversary of my m/c. I knew I was going to, too, so I spent some days dreading it. It totally sucks, such a cruel trick for our bodies to play. Big hugs today, my heart goes out to you. Tomorrow will be a better day having today behind you. <3


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies...

Firstly thankyou sooo much for taking a look at my journal and leaving your kind words of support and advice ...once again you ladies helped me to see things in a much clearer perspective.which always helps :flower: 

Bex...so sorry your on a downer Hun...big hugs to you my petal...:hugs: :hug: 
I hope you are feeling better as the days pass by ...and I can be honest with you the pain of a mc never goes away it just gets a little easier as we go along.thank gawsh I found you wonderful ladies to share my pain with.else all this would just keep building and hearts would lay rather heavy as we age.
I hope you soon get some answers soon with your long cycles Bex...you must be very fustrated with it all.

Becky??? Where are you Hun...I'm worried.i hope your ok...unfortunately my mobile needs fixing so I won't be able to text back for a while untill I either get a new phone or get it fixed again.
Do let us know how you are tho.:flower: 

Shanta...???....you too...where are you love? Are you ok...? I hope so :flower:

Alyson....wow you ended up with the ohss I'm so sorry love.:hugs: 
Yeah end of July couldn't come quick enough for me too lol...I hope it's a speedy month for you Hun.:thumbup:
Yes I get where you are coming from...having one child and being in this frustrating situation now...it ralls me ...lol

Barbs....fantastic to see you back on bnb...I soooo miss you on here...and my preggy meggy :flower:
My original sisters from another mister haha...lol
Yeah anyways...I love seeing that ticker just truck along...yah! :happydance: 

Amy...wow yeah I agree with barb...a lp of 10 or less is considered a defective lp Hun...
I would most certainly not wait 5 cycles to prove this love...it's going to take around 3/4 cycles to maybe correct this?!?!
I would get the ball rolling ASAP love.l.who knows it could be something rathe simple love...like maybe try some vit b6 -that can lengthen your lp by a few days...if you could buy back around three days that's puts your lp back into the safe/acceptable zone.:thumbup: 
I took b6 for different reasons but it also helps your to produce more progesterone too.:) 
So Iv read that starting with a dose of 50mg daily should make a difference but if no difference after two cycles to raise the dose to 100mg daily...but do not take it for longer than 6months at a time ok.
And always take it with a b complex vitamin too :thumbup: 
I hope you find some answers soon Amy...I know how too annoying our body's can be on us.and it's the last thing we need when we are such a mission of determination.lol

Erin...how are you love?
Well did you find out yet lol?
Boy girl?
Did I get the scan date wrong?-you had your scan on Friday? Am I getting you confused with someone else haha?
Do tell lol

Anyways.....I do hope I haven't missed anyone...and if I did...I bid you well my friend lol.:flower: 

Afm....cd 15...think I'm ovulating today. Not quiet sure..lol
Iv bee having ovulation pains for like 4 days now...sooooo not like me at all...normally never lasts no longer than 24 hrs.:shrug: idk. Lol

Finally! Peter took his supps last night...like at last !!!...flaming sissy girl !lol
He did however get a 'special treat' for being such a good boy...haha I could I not? Lo tee hee.:) 

So....the tww is on!....lats see how this pans out...one day at a time....next cycle is a no go....so my next shot at this is August.gah! No poas till beginning of sept!!! OMG.! Lol
I have the HSG in July (I think-I have to book it at the end of this cycle-gulp!)
Yeah so anyways ladies....wish me luck...lots of luck .....I need it lol....and it will save me 5k too lol! So yah......get them hands together pray ,wish , cast a FACKING spell, whatever, lol I want this bfp soooo bad this cycle it's unreal!.

Baby dust to all ma ttc'ers ....:dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :dust:

Natalie xxx


----------



## eyemom

It's today! I'll find out in 3 hours or so. :happydance: I'll update when I can! Might be later in the afternoon though.

Glad your DH took his supps! Sounds like he should be motivated to continue them. :haha:

Do they tell you not to try in the same cycle as your HSG??? Or was there something else. I'm sorry my memory is such crap.

Wishing you all the best dear. <3


----------



## natjenson

Oh Yaye :happydance: good luck Erin...can't wait to see your update....btw I'm thinking boy.:thumbup: 

lol I knew I got it wrong after my post when I looked at your siggi lol....silly me :haha: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> Hi Barb. Well, my IVF went pretty well, although I ended up with OHSS so we didn't end up doing a transfer. They managed to get 23 eggs (there were more behind some endrometriosis in my left ovary), and I ended up with 7 day 5 and 6 frosties. Pretty happy, although I would have liked more (I'm a little greedy!). Hopefully we can get a rainbow out of those 7, as we probably won't be able to finance another fresh cycle. Just waiting now. Should be good to do a transfer the last week of July. Never been anxious for the summer to pass so quickly!

Oh geez, sorry you have to wait to transfer your embie. Will you do one or two? Another trip you have to cost out eh? Bummer.
I hope it takes right away!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Erin! So exciting. I'm thinking about keeping mine a surprise!


----------



## barbikins

Nat, HSG has been known to boost the odds of conception if you conceive within three months of the test. Especially that cycle you had the test. Fingers crossed, that may help some thing??


----------



## eyemom

hey ladies sorry it's not a proper catch up, but wanted to let you know...we're team pink :)


----------



## barbikins

Congrats, Erin! Hope its what you were hoping for :) weee! Girls are awesome. I'm secretly hoping for team pink too ;)


----------



## mowat

Team pink! So exciting Erin!


----------



## mowat

I'm pretty sure they will do 2 embies Barb. Pretty sure they'll do a reduction if two take. The wait is killing me. Counting down the days.


----------



## barbikins

mowat, interesting that I"m not the only one who's been open to a double transfer with the idea of reduction if both took. I haven't really found many people willing to go through what I'm going through. But I also completely understand the thought process and emotional process of it. FX that it happens on the first go!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrats Erin, exciting


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on a Lil Girl Erin so so jealous!!! :)

I'm here just been busy and not really TTC at the moment no treatments just all Naturale!!

FX for u Nat!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies just a very quick post from me - i don't have good internet signal here (we are in spain for the next 4 weeks or so) I'm still recovering from my leaking spinal fluid but i'm mostly better now than god as it was truly hurrendous!! I had an appt with a new fertility clinic and they agreed to a monitored clomid cycle even with my cyst and then if that doesn't work maybe injectibles and natural or iui. She gave me prog to take as i haven't had a propper period since feb when i stopped the clomid only crazy spotting! Plan take it the week before i come home to the UK then book in for monitoring day 6 of cycle - guess what.....i had a faking period the last few days!!! crazy body so now i have to phone them and see if i still can take the stuff.

Anyhow i will catch up with you all asap. 

Hope everyone is ok!! 

Nat i'm so sorry to hear you are having a shitty time sending you the biggest hug!! 

barbs nice to see you back :) 

Sorry i'm not addressing everyone it takes about 5 mins for a page to load here LOL!!!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec! Things are good.
Wow, leaking spinal fluid??? 
I hope you're OK xo


----------



## natjenson

Sorry ladies....it kills me to do this...but I can't keep repeating, it hurts too godam much :( 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...r-loss-ttc-afterloss-poas-tww-welcome-26.html


----------



## eyemom

Oh Natalie hun I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

So sorry Natalie.


----------



## barbikins

Big BIG hug to you, Nat! 
Onward to a new chapter in life. Always here for you xo


----------



## butterflywolf

*hugs Nat* I am so sorry but at the same time so happy for you that you are entering a new chapter of your life. From what I can tell with you you are a VERY strong woman. If you need anything including to just vent/rant we're all here for you. *hugs*


Sorry I haven't been on been busy and this week has been rather shitty for us. DH's job is going to be bought out. I don't think he has to worry about his job but who knows. Thankfully the field he is in he can easily get another job hat would pay him what he is currently at or higher. Wish I knew what to tell him though he's stressed as well as I. Then DH's grandma (no relation by blood and he isn't/wasn't that close to her) but she passed away on Monday, funeral/wake is on Friday. I loved her, she often reminded me of my on deceased Grandmother. Such a sweet old later. Claire also had a shitty start to the week too. I thought Sparky (dog) had finished his dental bone that I had given to him an hour prior but apparently he hadn't (it's always gone within ten mins) and Claire went to take it and he snapped her. No actual wound or bite mark but pretty sure he grazed her because Claire was quite shaken up. She's fine though. Sparky learned too what he did was a BIG no no but I will keep a closer eye on when he has treats and make sure they are gone before I put Claire on the floor. And then same day, she is in front of her toy car (doesn't move) and for whatever reason decides she's going to climb it. Head first onto the floor. She was more shocked anything else and was fine in a matter of seconds. Tough cookie. 

On a happier note, been planning Claire's first b-day party. Ordered her cake yesterday. 5 weeks 2 days roughly. Woot. 

I am currently day 13 of this cycle. Last cycle my LP was actually 10 days almost 11. I was spotting and didn't start until late night on day 10 dpo so I'm going to just keep an eye on it for now. I think I still will mainly focus on losing weight the next three-five months and if we do not fall pregnant I will ask my doctor at that point. Down just 5 lbs yet but been busy the past few days that I didn't get a good workout in and I've also been eating poorly since we are so stressed. Damn you food for being a comfort of mine. 

With the workout though I am pleased to say when I first started out on the bowflex (treadmill, climber, and something else all in one) I could only do 15 mins and I was DYING at that point and walked .50 miles going at max speed of 2.2 mph. I am in my third week of it now and I am at about 20 mins now at roughly speeds of 2.5 mph sometimes 2.8 mph and I go at least .75 miles. On Sunday I even went the full mile in 24 mins and 20 secs. In my eyes that is a huge improvement from when I first started this workout routine. Slowly but surely I will get into shape. 

Anyway I hope the rest of you ladies have been doing awesome!


----------



## barbikins

butterfly, when it rains it pours! Good luck with everything!!!
I worry about our fur baby when real baby comes. I think she'll be a bit jealous. Plus she's really energetic and not the gentlest! 

And so good on you for keeping up the work out! I would like to do a bit more physical activity but I'm scared to. I just don't want to be this bowl of jelly & just gaining weight for the next 6 months!


----------



## eyemom

Amy, sorry about the job stuff with your DH. Something similar happened to my DH a year or so ago. His department was essentially outsourced, so first question was - Do we keep our jobs? Okay yes, everyone kept their jobs. Next question - Do we _want_ to keep our jobs. Answer turned out to be NO. He was lucky to quickly get another job elsewhere that paid better with better benefits. But it was still a stressful change. I hope it turns out great for him and your family, one way or another.

So sorry to hear about the loss in the family. :hugs:

Glad Claire got away from those incidents unscathed! Lucky with the dog, but other than that...we just do the best we can. Luckily, for being so little, they are pretty durable. Can't believe it's almost time for her birthday! So exciting.

That's great to see progress with the exercise! I think if I attempted something like that now, I might kill myself. :dohh::dohh: Sounds like you are doing awesome.

Barb, I can totally relate to wanting to do stuff and not be jelly, but it's just so scary!

AFM, I'm going to be making an effort to lay low for a while because I am super behind on a lot of important stuff at home. The computer is just too much of a distraction. Still in lurk mode and will reply to PMs. Today turns out to be a slow day at work...frustrating when I have more to do at home than I do at work! Really makes me want to get out of here!


----------



## barbikins

Erin, you're half way there!!!!!!!!!!! :)

Well I decided I can do yoga & light weights for arms/shoulders. And squats. I think that's not so bad. Long as I'm not getting an intense cardio work out. 
I"ll be asking my OB soon. I keep forgetting!!!


----------



## eyemom

If it's light weights, it seems like it should be okay. I was given a 25 lb limit.

So Tuesday, last night, and this morning, I've had some light bleeding. Looks like fresh but mixed with mucus (sorry TMI). At first I thought it was because of O (not ovulation, the other O :haha:) but now it's for sure not. My SCH is gone so that's not it. Have a message in with my Dr. Getting nervous b/c the weekend is coming up and I need to know that things are fine. With the first bleed they said with a normal sono I didn't need to be checked, but since it has continued with nothing that should aggravate anything, I'm worried about my cervix. Ugh. For a lovely 7ish weeks I really thought I was going to get to enjoy a nice boring pregnancy.


----------



## barbikins

erin, that's always so scary. when can you go see a doctor about it?


----------



## eyemom

They aren't going to see me :(


----------



## butterflywolf

Erin, yikes! Did the bleeding stop? I can't believe they wouldn't see you. I know my doctor would tell me to get my ass up there asap. 

Been busy again on my end, moving things around in the house, packing some stuff up. Chances of us moving next spring should still be high otherwise it'll be the spring after. Either way it can't hurt to start packing up some stuff. 

Anyway got a positive OPK late last night so it seems I'm nearly following the same cycle as last month. Maybe, just MAYBE I might finally be regular again. *shrugs* Time will tell. I would be happy though if this is my new 'norm'. Ovulate around day 17-20 and then period around 28-30. I'm currently day 18.


----------



## eyemom

I wish I could be as on the ball as you! I'm horrible at procrastinating in spite of good intentions.

Hope all the cycle stuff turns out good. :)

So anyway, update, YES they saw me this morning. They got back to me Monday morning and said to come in and make sure. They still thought it was PROBABLY fine, and I agreed it was PROBABLY fine. But I'd really like to know for sure.

Turns out I have a cervical ectropion which is okay when pregnant. But can case some discharge/bleeding. But no concern, whew! I'm just so happy to know where it's coming from! Also made sure my cervix is closed, and it is. I knew I'd be happy to have some reassurance, but after I left I was just feeling really GOOD! Like I can enjoy being pregnant again.

In other news, the closest I have to a BIL and SIL (DH's best friend since they were little kids and his wife) just lost their son at 22 weeks. :cry: So sad. We were so excited to have kids the same age again. She was losing amniotic fluid a few weeks ago, but she was doing okay on bed rest. That is until Saturday when she went to the bathroom and saw prolapsed cord. :cry:

Today's the 2 year anniversary of our loss. Continued my weird tradition of making "birthday" cupcakes. Doing okay though. Cried once after I put out the cupcakes and DH gave me a big hug...hadn't cried about it in a while. The one I'm carrying doesn't really replace the one I lost, but it does help to have that hope this year. Still missing my angel baby, but really today I have felt really positive about things.

:flower:


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> I wish I could be as on the ball as you! I'm horrible at procrastinating in spite of good intentions.
> 
> Hope all the cycle stuff turns out good. :)
> 
> So anyway, update, YES they saw me this morning. They got back to me Monday morning and said to come in and make sure. They still thought it was PROBABLY fine, and I agreed it was PROBABLY fine. But I'd really like to know for sure.
> 
> Turns out I have a cervical ectropion which is okay when pregnant. But can case some discharge/bleeding. But no concern, whew! I'm just so happy to know where it's coming from! Also made sure my cervix is closed, and it is. I knew I'd be happy to have some reassurance, but after I left I was just feeling really GOOD! Like I can enjoy being pregnant again.
> 
> In other news, the closest I have to a BIL and SIL (DH's best friend since they were little kids and his wife) just lost their son at 22 weeks. :cry: So sad. We were so excited to have kids the same age again. She was losing amniotic fluid a few weeks ago, but she was doing okay on bed rest. That is until Saturday when she went to the bathroom and saw prolapsed cord. :cry:
> 
> Today's the 2 year anniversary of our loss. Continued my weird tradition of making "birthday" cupcakes. Doing okay though. Cried once after I put out the cupcakes and DH gave me a big hug...hadn't cried about it in a while. The one I'm carrying doesn't really replace the one I lost, but it does help to have that hope this year. Still missing my angel baby, but really today I have felt really positive about things.
> 
> :flower:

I'm one that has to be on top of things. It can get annoying at times. Right now I've been chewing out DH's butt because we're suppose to be doing a weekend trip (4 hour drive) to see his birth mom and her dad come July 19th. Guess what, he still hasn't worked out the plans and I kind of refuse to talk to her unless I have to. (I don't get along with his birth mom an out of the 9 years I have dated/been married to her son, I have seen her once and that was at our wedding over three years ago. Even then at the wedding she had so little to do with me). So I really don't want to go but trying to get things figured out so I can make it the best for him. *sighs* 

Glad it's nothing major for you Yay! Glad you're feeling good about it now too *^^* 

I am so sorry about your friend losing their baby :( DH's not related by blood cousin, he just lost his baby yesterday too. He and his girlfriend are on drugs...illegal kind. She was about 6 months 1 week pregnant or something like that. He was born June 11th I think it was or right around there. Poor baby...I'm just glad he no longer is suffering (the baby). We wont have me voice my opinion on the matter of the mom being on illegal drugs while pregnant though. My heart though is just aching the most for the baby but also for them. I can't imagine losing a baby like that. I can't. Yea I've been through 1 mc and 1 cp but that I can deal with. To actually be that far along or to birth the baby. T_T I'm still kind of dealing with my emotions for the little one. He seemed like he was going to be a fighter but...he didn't make it. I met him once and would have loved to have met him again but the dad was asking us for money for more drugs -_- So we didn't want to see him. 

And *hugs* The pain is always there no matter how much time has past. It aches because it was the 'could have been'. I looked at it this way that when we got pregnant with Claire it was the first baby's way of saying to heal our hearts and rejoice. This is my gift to you as my parents. Yea I know corny as all hell but that is my belief. And I'm going to feel the same way now when we get pregnant again with a sticky. That Chem baby, he/she is watching out for us. I just know it. 

Wow...I was not expecting to type up a novel. I'm gearing for bed and I type this. ^^;; sorry. I also realized it was a bit of a vent for me too. Which I apologize for as well. Anyway tomorrow is another day. Hope ya'll doing great.


----------



## barbikins

Erin, Very happy everything's good! It's always scary to see blood & you need the reassurance! 

I"m sorry about your anniversary passing xo HUGS>
This August will be 3 years we lost our daughter....every year is just as difficult.
But it's too hard for me to do anything celebratory. Last year we didn't do anything b/c nothing seemed to fit. Nothing made sense & it was too hard.


----------



## Sis4Us

Erin so glad everything is Good w U and baby!!! So sorry about your Friends loss :hugs:

I cried on a trip to Walmart last week passing by the baby stuff hoping it will get easier and easier!! :cry:


----------



## butterflywolf

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=290940

Well ladies 10 dpo and both DH and I see an extremely faint line.


----------



## eyemom

Ooooh. At first I didn't see it. Now I think I see something. Hope it gets darker and darker! :flower:


----------



## butterflywolf

Thanks. I have to run out to the store soon today and pick up more tests because I was so sure this wasn't the month. I'm nervous scared excited worried hopeful...pretty sure there isn't a right emotion name for this. We should invent a name for an emotion that has everything like that. And no emo is not it. XD


----------



## barbikins

I definitely see some thing but its very hard to see if its a pink line or a grey one. 
FRER often will show a shadow of where the line should be.
Does it look pink on your end? Can you tweak it to bring out colour more?
FX!!!!!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

I have taken so many FRER's before and this does not look like the indent line at all it does look pink to me. And I shall try tweaking it. What is throwing me to being hopeful is that even DH saw it. He has never seen the indent line before only I have. I usually only see indent lines the best too after I take it out of the casing. I just picked up more tests XD so I will try them later. I'll get a tweaked pic shortly.


----------



## barbikins

Heck, this might be it for you then! KEEP TESTING! 
I believe by tomorrow morning or the mornign after, you shoudl have a very clear answer! FX FX FX FX.


----------



## butterflywolf

Here is the first tweak 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/...c-0e00-4ab3-9bd7-c32697cd2769_zps40984949.jpg


----------



## butterflywolf

And tweak two 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/...f-1ae2-44dc-bbe6-0756352a4fba_zpse700d409.jpg


----------



## butterflywolf

Hoping by Monday to have a clear answer which I should. Going off my cycle since I had Claire Sunday would make me 1 day late. Cause I'm 101/2 to 11 days for the luteal phase. so 10 today Saturday AF should easily be here. Sqee please don't be another chem though. I found out on a Friday last time too and had to wait until Monday and on Tuesday it was all over.


----------



## eyemom

It's still hard for me to tell color from those pics, but if it's different than what you've seen before, that's verrryyyy encouraging. Eeeeee keep us posted.


----------



## butterflywolf

I took a sassy blue dye test but they are cheaper so I had picked up one pack of those (we wont go on all the different brands I just picked up today) and another faint positive. can be it be tomorrow morning now? XD


----------



## eyemom

:-D Oooooh. I'm trying to contain my excitement for you lol. Don't you hate that when you just want it to be tomorrow so you can have a new day's pee? LOL


----------



## butterflywolf

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/...3-20d9-4e7b-b208-ad12b8a976ad_zps9c37bc42.jpg

blue dye test


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> :-D Oooooh. I'm trying to contain my excitement for you lol. Don't you hate that when you just want it to be tomorrow so you can have a new day's pee? LOL

Exactly! Be tomorrow so I can pee freshly! ...wow that sounds so bad and yet it is making me crack up.


----------



## eyemom

I can see the color more plainly on that blue dye test. I've just heard so many blue dye horror stories. So far this is looking good for you though. ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

I have heard a lot about the blue dye ones too but they can hold over my pee fixation until tonight/tomorrow XD Blah...okay Claire's taking a nap I must figure out something to keep my mind off of wanting to pee more. XD Will it happen? Probably not XD


----------



## barbikins

I can't see anything on the blue dye test. I think maybe I see there's a line but it's just hard for me to see what I make of it.

I definitely see the second line your tweaks. There's absolutely a second line. 
Do a FMU tomorrow & I think you'll have your answer. Fingers crossed so hard, they are turning blue for you!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Fingers crossed hun, i saw a line on the frer instantly but not sure of the colour! But don't see anything on the blue dye.

Keep us posted.

Af finally turned up for me after three months being awol/being barely there. New cycle and new chance


----------



## butterflywolf

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=291137

last test of the night XD Hubby can easily see the line on this one.


----------



## butterflywolf

took a clear blue digital 1-2 weeks pregnant! Now time for more sleep XD way too early for me to be up


----------



## eyemom

Eeeeeee that's amazing to show on a digi already!!!!! Can I say congrats now?? Are you really gonna be able to fall back asleep? ;) Wishing you the best.


----------



## butterflywolf

I just woke up for real now XD So yep I was able to fall back to sleep after a good thirty or forty some minutes laying in bed but got another near two hours of sleep XD 
And thank you *^^* Hopefully he/she will stick. My friend whom I swear is a psychic cause after all the times I was pregnant she would tell me a week before saying I was pregnant. She told me Monday she sees a little boy for me and nothing bad. Not like last time. Hopefully she's right.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrats


----------



## nimbec

OMG how did I miss all of this?!! Congratulations how exciting!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeee :) 

How is everyone else doing? 

Barbs time is flying along!! 

Anyone heard from Nat? Ido hope she is ok!!! :( poor thing :( 

No news my end other than had a nasty urine infection so totally out this time as no bd plus no ovulation so tick tock tick tock. Back home from Spain (we've been 6 weeks can't believe it!) on Saturday so ten I spk to clinic start prog and injuce period then do a monitored round oh and start metformin - anyone else been on it? Last ditch attempt at non IVF and also I am loosing faith :( thinking maybe it's not ment to be! Hey ho! I'll just keep on trucking lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats 

Hope the metformin does the trick I haven't taken it know people who have it upsets Ur tummy at first but then u get use to it I've heard!!! GL


----------



## wannabemummyb

Becky I've been on metformin, there are two types the slow release and then non slow release. In the uk they seem to give the latter. I had a really bad tummy for a week after starting to take it. It didn't seem to help my cycle either but definately worth a try.

I keep thinking i must message Nat. X


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies! I will take it with food and hope for the best ugh! How are you both getting on? 

Buttrerfly any updates?


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> Thanks ladies! I will take it with food and hope for the best ugh! How are you both getting on?
> 
> Buttrerfly any updates?

Sorry about your urine infection! Hope it clears up swiftly!

And HCG today is 20.8 they are a little concerned that it's low but I did the math and it should be perfectly fine. (I'm 13 dpo and I do not think I implanted until like 8 dpo) With FRER's I know they detect under 10 HCG (from the past use with them and past pregnancies I know they can. With Claire the detected it at 8 HCG but with Claire I implanted at 3 dpo and found out I was pregnant at 7 dpo). Anyway I first had extremely faint positives on Friday so let's run with that. I could easily have been 6/7/8 HCG. Sunday the tests FRER's are quite visible and darker now. So let's do the math and double the HCG for Sunday, 12/14/16. Well between then and today add half to those numbers, 18, 21, 24. So I easily fit well into that. 
I go back Weds for another blood draw. I'll get early in the morning again (hopefully right at 9) and hopefully I'll have results by 1 again.


----------



## wannabemummyb

nimbec said:


> Thanks ladies! I will take it with food and hope for the best ugh! How are you both getting on?
> 
> Buttrerfly any updates?

I'm plodding along as per, af turned up after a 90 day cycle with the odd day of bleeding. Was pleased she turned up now on a new cycle!

Hows your back etc? X


----------



## barbikins

Butterfly, congrats!!!!!! 
I missed the outcome. Came back from camping!


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm going to hold on to the hope yet and wont give up until tomorrow's blood test results, but I'm not thinking this is going to end well yet again. This is going exactly how it went in April with the chem. Temp took a sharp decrease today and tests are not getting darker the past three mornings.


----------



## barbikins

I hope it's not happening....a Chemical. I noticed w/my IC that for days on end, my IC woudn't get darker. It only showed a good progression with my FRER.
Fingers crossed so hard for you!


----------



## butterflywolf

Thanks. I only use FRER and it just doesn't look good with them. My anxiety has kicked in and I'm trying my best not to break down but :nope: Tomorrow cannot come soon enough. I'm even going to be sassy and pick up one more box of FRER so I can test Weds and Thursday morning.


----------



## butterflywolf

Here is what the tests look like they go 10am, 10pm, 11 dpo, 12, dpo, 13, dpo and then today 14 dpo. (top to bottom)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_0464_zpsf56d826a.jpg


----------



## barbikins

I looked at your progression & I would agree that it should have gotten much darker by today. You will just have to hang in there for you blood tomorrow.
Has your doctor mentioned taking Progesterone? I would bring it up. Some times all it takes is more progesterone.


----------



## nimbec

Oh goodness Hun :( I really really hope this is not a chemical for you and just a slow 'cooker' keeping everything crossed!!! 

90 days wow sounds like our bodies are in competition to go the longest. I hadn't had a proper AF since March just spotting which I put in ff as flow as I wanted to kid my self lol then bam 1st week in Spain the bitch arrived and has now cocked up the start of my monitored rounds as hae to wait see if she arrives again longer before doing prog etc grrr! 

Barbs nice to hear you are well. 

Thinking if you all! I'll be back in the uk (home) sat so will be back in the land of good internet :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Butterfly i have fingers crossed for you. I hope everything works ok!

Becky Af is a bitch, and yes seems our bodies are competing. :) x


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm wondering if my drinking 17 oz of water before bed last night (went to bed later than normal at midnight ish and I chugged down 17 oz before bed) woke up to test at 7 no pee in between maybe that had something to do I dunno. Anyway took another test and I am happy with this one 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/...d-08a9-4278-9ab2-d082d04a9645_zps97b228be.jpg

And Barb, I asked yesterday about my Pros. levels and she said they're fine. Can't remember what she said they were though.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thats definately darker! Fx


----------



## butterflywolf

*nods* I'm going to back away from the tests I'm hiding my thermometer and just going to wait until blood work.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Good plan hun, you will only drive yourself crazy x


----------



## nimbec

That looks much better!! I agree hide everything and try to distract yourself with Claire :) fx Hun!! X


----------



## mowat

Wishing you luck---looks pretty good from here!


----------



## barbikins

Glad to hear your Progesterone is at a good number!
Yes, that line is getting better! When do you get bloods today - did you already draw bloods? I'll be waiting for an update! Hope this is it!

Becky, wow - were you breast feeding? OR are you still? Any explanation why you have had periods so random? I'm asking about BF because I believe that can do it.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Barbs I did breast feed but only for 16weeks because we then realised Harrison was lactose intollerant so my boobs where making him poorly :( I LOVED it!! It's really important that you have a great support network so that when it gets hard you have help at hand - as sometimes you get latching probs etc and is easy at your tiredeat to give up but I battled through and then found it easy! 

As for my lack if periods I've never had regular ones unless on medication. I don't o without and my body doesn't really understand how to be normal lol! Hence my ttc struggle. It's a yr this month that I have been trying for bubba num 2 and that's included several rounds of clomid etc :( getting a bit upset now lol! 

Hey ho! I have 3 injectibles rounds coming up with trigger so last attempt before IVF is out next step. Not sure if we can afford it tho, having said that it's much cheaper out in Spain where we are currently so maybe that would be an option! 

How are u feeling now? Any bump pics? Bet u are glowing! Xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Bloods where taken 40 mins ago. Should hopefully have results in about 3 1/2 hours 6 hours at most. Going to distract myself as much as I can hoping for these hours to go by swiftly.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Fingers crossed butterfly x


----------



## butterflywolf

Not looking good. Monday 20.8 and Weds (today) 28.5


----------



## nimbec

Oh Hun you never know it could be a slow riser... I hope so for you but I understand your negativity (((hugs))) are you having a 3rd draw? What dpo are u now Hun? Xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

15 dpo today. And Nurse Kelly will call me back tomorrow after talking with my doctor. More than likely I'll have a third draw on Friday. But I just don't think...Honestly I'm doing all right for now. Just for now. I know I'll be crying my eyes out though when I lay my head down tonight.


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hi Barbs I did breast feed but only for 16weeks because we then realised Harrison was lactose intollerant so my boobs where making him poorly :( I LOVED it!! It's really important that you have a great support network so that when it gets hard you have help at hand - as sometimes you get latching probs etc and is easy at your tiredeat to give up but I battled through and then found it easy!
> 
> As for my lack if periods I've never had regular ones unless on medication. I don't o without and my body doesn't really understand how to be normal lol! Hence my ttc struggle. It's a yr this month that I have been trying for bubba num 2 and that's included several rounds of clomid etc :( getting a bit upset now lol!
> 
> Hey ho! I have 3 injectibles rounds coming up with trigger so last attempt before IVF is out next step. Not sure if we can afford it tho, having said that it's much cheaper out in Spain where we are currently so maybe that would be an option!
> 
> How are u feeling now? Any bump pics? Bet u are glowing! Xx

Hey Becky, you can get some photos & an u/s image from today from my blog.
https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com/

I'm sorry you had to stop breast feeding. This happens some times. 
Did you need to switch to Soy formula?

What is the injectables you'll be doing? Is it with IUI or Natural BD?


----------



## barbikins

butterfly, I'm so sorry hun. My heart breaks for you.
I hope they will try to figure out why the pregnancy isn't progressing.
Two Chemicals, there has to be an answer??? xoxoxox


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Barbs i LOVE reading your blog and i'm so pleased to see your scan pic!! YAY!!! As you say i will look forward to seeing the pic of you holding your baby :) 

I have to telephone the clinic on Monday when i'm home to pick up injectibles and organise a scan. Then it will all commence haha here we go again la di da. The injectibles are FSH and something else ...the name has gone out of my head but i have it written down. We are trying natural as tubes are open/hubbys swimmers are fine and they have said iui won't be a whole lot better for me than actual BD. The next step after this is IVF. I may yet chicken out and do one last monitored clomid round rather than injectibles one last time as i'm really nervous about the side effects esp as the clomid makes me weird enough lol!! 

Butterfly i'm so sorry hun :( UGH how awful i agree with Barbs hopefully they can look into why......and thinking positive you got your positive twice in 4 cycles so if they can work out why you should be well away! I so hope that you don't need to do this tho and your 3rd betas are better :( :( (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## barbikins

I hear ya bout wanting to avoid having to cough up the money for IVF. I went down that route & am so blessed we had the opportunity but it was a lot of money!
I tried hard to avoid it too & try everything else first. So I totally understand.
I'm glad everything else is in order....so it's just hormonal. I hope they can help you FX


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun!! I also feel that as we have one beautiful boy that the huge expense maybe not quite as justified - i wouldn't hesitate if we didn't have Harrison! BUT ask me in three cycles when it hasn't worked lol!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

I decided I did not want to do another blood draw today. Going to see how the next few days go. I'm not hopeful but we'll see. Kelly (my nurse) is all right with my plan on keeping in touch with them and if I don't bleed by Tuesday/Weds. We'll do another draw and go from there.


----------



## nimbec

Oh Hun fx for you! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## nimbec

Butterfly how are you feeling? Any thoughts are you feeling at all positive? 

Well AF came today on her own which was nice :) means I call clinic tomorrow and I do a monitored clomid round - was going to do injectibles but the witch turned up unannounced and this means I haven't got what I need so fx this round does it. I will also do the trigger shot which I haven't done before. 

Can't decide whether to temp or not I have previously been religious but seeing as they are scanning and injecting to release egg I guess I don't need too? 

How is everyone else? 

Barbs time is flying!!!!!! 

Xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm having my first go at temping this cycle, was crap at it to begin with but getting into it now. Dont think this is our cycle though as hubby has been struggling with the heat, but its a good test for the bbt!

Glad af finally turned up for you, fingers crossed for this cycle for you x


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun, good luck with the temping, i have done it for 12 months pretty much now apart from last cycle as i figured there was no point as i was not being stimulated to ov. May do it again, not sure yet ugh lol. Poor hubby tell him you need aircon or a damn good fan haha no fun tho when its really hot :( Fx you've done enough. Where abouts in your cycle are you? 

x


----------



## butterflywolf

Bleeding started today. Which I'm fine with. It happens I get that. Time to move on and keep on BD'ing and wait for that fateful day of having another little baby so Claire can become a big sis. I'm cramping other than that I'm doing pretty good. Back to focusing on me again. Just a quick post since just got home from Chicago area (4 hour drive there and back).


----------



## eyemom

Sorry for the flyby, just got back into town myself. But sorry Amy. :( Glad you're handling it well, but be kind to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

So sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## nimbec

Oh Amy I'm so sorry :( Its so hard but yes i agree stay positive and focus on BDing as clearly something is working hopefully next time will be your take home baby. xxxx 

Mowat hows things going with you? Where in the treatement cycle are you now?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Becky I'm CD 18 - finding my feet with the charting.

Butterfly i'm so sorry hun, you're dealing so well. Hugs


----------



## nimbec

Are you using fertility friend hun? Its a really great ap!! Saves a lot of time working things out you just input your data and it does it all for you haha! If you have any chart questions feel free to ask i've charted for years now with trying for Harrison and then a year for number two so far! :0!!


----------



## barbikins

So sorry ladies - I hate to see bad news.
Butterfly, so, so sorry hun xo
Can you get more tests done to see why you're having Chemicals?


----------



## mowat

How are you feeling today Amy? Do you think you can get any more testing?

Had my u/s this morning. That was a bit of a nightmare actually (long boring story), but I eventually went to emergency to get the u/s read and forwarded to the fertility clinic. Everything is fine. Slight med change. Booked my flight for Thursday night and transfer should be Friday at 11! Woohoo! Bring it on.


----------



## wannabemummyb

nimbec said:


> Are you using fertility friend hun? Its a really great ap!! Saves a lot of time working things out you just input your data and it does it all for you haha! If you have any chart questions feel free to ask i've charted for years now with trying for Harrison and then a year for number two so far! :0!!

Yep using fertility friend, i've been using it for years to track cm, periods etc but always thought temping wouldn't work because i'm a crap sleeper! Thank you for your offer of assistance, i may take you up on that!

Butterfly - how you doing?


----------



## barbikins

Great, mowat! I wish you all the best! XO


----------



## nimbec

Yay Mowat the ball is well and truly rolling! Keep us updated - hope you have a safe flight! 

Well as AF came unexpectedly i'm on a monitored clomid round but with trigger and i have started Metformin tonight ....bit scared as lots of people say its making them sick .....not at all what i want....so second clomid dose tonight. 

I have an interesting theory tho ladies ....when i got preggo with Harrison i was taking clomid the actual brand and having nasty side effects and then this time round as in earlier this year i was on clorfemanine (sp) which is supposidly the same drug just a different brand and had no side effects at all and no results. SO this time only taken 1 tablet so far (yesterday) of clomid again and whooooahhhh i'm a hormonal bitch again.....odd hey...also got a headache etc all remeniscent of how it was before..... odd very odd! 

anyway hope you ladies are all ok! ((((hugs))))


----------



## butterflywolf

wannabemummyb said:


> Butterfly - how you doing?

I'm doing all right. The flow has officially started late last night. Also after 1 1/2 weeks of not working out I made my ass go workout this morning. Been cleaning as well now since Claire's b-day party is 1 1/2 weeks away roughly. So keeping busy and just not thinking about what might have been.


----------



## butterflywolf

mowat said:


> How are you feeling today Amy? Do you think you can get any more testing?
> 
> Had my u/s this morning. That was a bit of a nightmare actually (long boring story), but I eventually went to emergency to get the u/s read and forwarded to the fertility clinic. Everything is fine. Slight med change. Booked my flight for Thursday night and transfer should be Friday at 11! Woohoo! Bring it on.

My doctor may want one more bloodwork to make sure levels are down, but I know they are. Tests no longer show positive. So not going to pay them to tell me what I already know. My doctor is still not concerned saying this is just bad luck which I think it is also. I'm going to try the b vitamins and see if they help lengthen my luteal phase and then go from there. If the next one doesn't go to term then I will be getting all the tests done along with DH. 

And yay for you for booking the transfer! I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Glad your ok hun, but you know where we are if you need to talk x

CD2 for me today, af turned up just before a family funeral yesterday on CD20! But at least she's not AWOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Been in Vegas finally checking in so sorry Butterfly BIG :hugs: to U!!
Did they check you P sorry I haven't read back if u said I'm sorry for asking!!

Mowat FX for the FET!!!

AFM Vegas was Crazy but Fun glad to be home and to be in the TWW!!

I have to take my Neice to surgery in the AM they think her pregancy is a Partial Molar and Cancer is a fear so she is being forced to do a DNC so I'm holding her hand as I know how it feels to go thru that!! :cry:
:angel: hoping We will both have our Rainbow babies some day!


----------



## nimbec

Oh god sis thats awful for her :( so sorry! Great news for you to be in the tww though, did you get much BD done? 

Mowat nearly time for transfer :) hope you have a safe flight!

No real news my end started Metformin and its made me feel sick and have diahoreea -happy days! CD5 boring times. Scan booked for Monday CD10 to see whats what although i'm damn sure nothing will be going on then lol

hope you all have a good day!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Becky sorry that metformin reacted with you! Its awful!

Sis - fx for you and a good tww


----------



## Sis4Us

Becky I've heard that the metformin can mess up your Tummy so sorry but I know it's helped a lot of ladies get BFPs and it sways Girl ;)
Hang in there !!!

We got 3 days in it was a Lil hard sharing a room in Vegas and he had to leave day after O so I don't get that day :(
My ovaries have been really aching like after my IUI BFP so FX it's a good sign!! :)


----------



## nimbec

Morning All :) 

Good luck for your transfer this morning Mowat - looking forward to hearing how it went! 

Sis hopefully thats a great sign! FX for you - did you manage to get plenty of pre 0 time in? They say thats the important bit so my guess is you are well covered :) 

Thanks ladies for reassurance about the Met, i'm actually feeling a bit better now - certainly managable however i have to go up to 2 tablets a day next week so ....hmmmm maybe a pukey time again. It reminds me of being pregnant LOL!! IF ONLY !!! 

Butterfly how are you? ((hugs)) 

Barbs oh how time is flying by!!! 

Meg any news you must be about due....hope i've not missed it!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Haha Meg i just looked you up at beginning of posts 33 weeks yay!! nearly there - how are you feeling??


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> Thanks ladies for reassurance about the Met, i'm actually feeling a bit better now - certainly managable however i have to go up to 2 tablets a day next week so ....hmmmm maybe a pukey time again. It reminds me of being pregnant LOL!! IF ONLY !!!
> 
> Butterfly how are you? ((hugs))

Yikes sorry it'll be pukey time again, but hopefully it will be well worth it! 

And I'm doing good. Been real busy though. Claire will be 1 in one week and one day!!!! Omg! It's so exciting! I have a lot of cleaning to do this weekend though. Yuck! Going to be ordering up her food though today and then besides cleaning and setting up everything is ready to go!


----------



## barbikins

Hi nimbec, yep time's a flying - in a sense. 
To me it seems to be going at a relatively normal pace however!
Everything's doing well so far :)


----------



## mowat

Yeah for the 2ww Sis! So sorry to hear about your niece.

Well, I've now got to "beautiful" guys on board! Woopee! So quick, easy and pain free. A lot easier than a week of bedding!


----------



## nimbec

YAY Mowat you are pupo until proven otherwise :) whoop whoop!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck, Mowat! Wishing you the very, very best! XO


----------



## mowat

Thanks guys. Trying to feel optimistic, but, you know&#8230;.

I did ask whether I could do another transfer next month if this one doesn't work out. They said that would be fine. Since I have 7 embryos I figure I have at least 3 tries (if I transfer 2 at a time). Really hope that will be enough!

Can't believe you're 17 weeks already Barbs! Just amazing.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Everything crossed for you mowat x


----------



## mowat

I have two lines! Can't believe it. Please stick. Can't stop crying. I'm a mess!


----------



## nimbec

OMG Mowat MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! so exciting!!!!! Keep us posted xxxxxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Congrats!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Huge congrats  x


----------



## nimbec

Well Ladies i had my second scan this morning and was meant to have my trigger shot today BUT my stupid follies are not really growing :( On monday they where 11, 12 & 15 and today they are 11,12 & 16 :( They are ment to grow between 1&2mm per day ..... so no trigger and i have to go back friday. If they have not changed or shown substantial improvement this cycle is BUST :( :( :( Then I have to see the consultant again as there is no point doing another round to just find the same problem. Nothing is ever straight forward in the ttc game. 

I wonder what this means for my journey.....i guess friday will be the day i find out! 

Hope everyone is well & Mowat i know i've already said but huge congrats :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Becky i have everything crossed for you for your scan on friday - keep us updated.

How is everyone?


----------



## mowat

I'll have everything crossed for you on Friday! You're right about nothing ever being straight forward. We sure do appreciate success when we finally get there!


----------



## eyemom

Hey ladies,

Alyson! I never properly congratulated you. CONGRATULATIONS! How are you doing now? I'm so pleased you got your bfp.

Becky, how frustrating, I'm sorry. Hope you have some beautiful, mature follies on Friday. Got everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Does anyone keep in touch with Natalie still? She's been on my mind. (Not to be a stalker except yeah I'm a stalker and she hasn't logged in in a while.) Nat if you stalk I wish all the best for you <3


----------



## nimbec

Hi Hun and Thank you :) fx how are you? 

I had Natalies phone number and text her several times but she has disappeared off the radar - i think she may not have that phone anymore as she never responded to any of my messages. I so hope she is ok too!!!! Barbs was also in touch so maybe able to help?


----------



## eyemom

Doing okay here. Finally seems to be smooth sailing here. Thank God. :) Just trying to do house stuff...long way to go to be ready...it's so messy. :( And getting DD ready for preschool (omg).


----------



## wannabemummyb

Ironically i sent her a pm yesterday as I was thinking of her too but not had a response.

Cd10 today and i have ewcm so think perhaps it will be another short cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to update u ladies !!! I got a very very super faint BFP Fri and its still very faint went for a Beta today and my HCG is 6 and P is 11 so I'm doubling up on my P and going back Wed for another Beta FX it goes up!!! 

I'm trying to stay positiv but that's such a low number so IDK!!!


----------



## mowat

So awesome! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## mowat

Trying to stay positive here. I've had on and off nausea so I'm hoping that's a good sign---I've never had it before. Beta on Wednesday.

How's everyone else? How was your scan Nimbec? (Sorry, I'm having trouble with everyone's name)


----------



## nimbec

Fx for you sis :) really hoping this is a sticky bean!! 

Mowat ugh yuk for nausea but that's a great sign all is going well!! 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

Crappy news my end I'm afraid, I got the one follie at 18mm so triggered fri eve but I have no temp rise to show ovulation :( clinic says it maybe drugs that have thrown temp off but I'm very negative. Sorry to be Polly pissy pants here lol!!


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Becky hope u get that spike Tim might want to do some old fashion BD just incase it can work I'm shocke DIY did for me!! 

Well I took so much P last nite I felt drunk as a skunk but my temp only went up slightly so idk my line on a IC is a tad darker so that's good I guess wed cant come soon enough!! :nope:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrats sis.....fingers crossed for you.

Becky drat that flipping follie..... Hoping that you do ov sweetie! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies the clinic says i will have oved 36hrs after trigger even if temps are not showing....mmmmmm not sure i believe them - we will see. I have an appt with the consultant as soon as AF arrives (10-12 days time) so we will make a plan from there. We are au natuaral at the moment Sis we BD daily for 4 days post trigger but now i've had enough :( i can;t possibly o now on my own as there would be no follies (from scan) grrrrrrr hahahaha hormonal stroppy becky here LOL!! 

Great news your line is darker and your p is on the way up - i so hope this is a sticky bean for you!! 

xxx


----------



## mowat

Geez Becky, I hope your body explains itself soon. How strange!

Fingers crossed Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

I see that temp jump Becky!! :yipee:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies - yes i got all excited this morning thinking well maybe they where correct saying the ovridrill can throw temps off BUT when i add a few more high temps in to FF it still says nada to ovulation lol. Who knows LOL!!!! Not sure when to test to be honest.....think they say 14 days past trigger??! 

Any news on futher results sis? temps look good like they are on way up again!! 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for my beta now for the wait!!! :nope:


----------



## nimbec

oh blimey what time do you expect it back......fx!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Probably not until 2 or 3 my time I also have mild cramps today cuz AF should be here so I'm freakung out!!!


----------



## nimbec

Oh blimey fx its just bubba bedding in :) !!! I will keep popping on hopefully to see good news!! I think there is 6hrs between us?? i can't remeber which way tho LOL!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Stupid nurse didn't put STAT on it even after I asked "this is Stat right I should have results in a few hrs??" 

:grr:


----------



## mowat

Any news?


----------



## nimbec

oh no any news?


----------



## Sis4Us

Results are in HCG 11 P 68!!! :)


----------



## mowat

Nice!


----------



## nimbec

Great news!! Mowat how are you getting on...

hows everybody doing .....


----------



## wannabemummyb

nimbec said:


> Great news!! Mowat how are you getting on...
> 
> hows everybody doing .....

Great news sis. Fingers crossed

I'm excited today as for the first time in months of temping, i got crosshairs on FF (hoping the attachment works).

I think we missed ov because i thought i'd ov'd earlier but i'm excited that things seem to be on the up
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nimbec

ahhh thats great news!!!!!!! Seems that your bosy is working :) xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

nimbec said:


> ahhh thats great news!!!!!!! Seems that your bosy is working :) xx

About time it did :) hope your well?
Heard from Nat?


----------



## Sis4Us

I must have the worst luck on the planet Labcorps system is down so I have to wait until the Am for my results :nope:

I did get a dark line a FRER this Am so I'm not stressing to much well maybe a Lil :haha:


----------



## mowat

Why! That's so cruel. Good thing you had a FRER as a back up plan. I had to force myself away from the digitals in the market today. Do I really need to see 1-2 weeks on a screen? Wait, don't answer that!

Still doing alright here. Had a beta on Wednesday---1517 I think. Go back on Wednesday. Doctor's on Monday to schedule an u/s. The clinic wanted it around 7 weeks, but I'm going to be out of town for a few days so I think I'll ask for it when I get back. For one, I don't want bad news (if it is bad) before I go. I also want to make sure I am far enough along that there is no questioning heartbeat, etc. Hopefully I can get one on the 27th. Ugh, such a long way away! 

How is everyone else? Happy Friday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Do we know if it's one or two yet Mowat??


----------



## nimbec

Oh Sis thats rubbish luck!!! great news on the dark line frer tho!

Mowat fx they can work your scan around when you are about and also i'm sure it will be good news :) great beta result!!!

As more me i've had another temp rise on chart - the ov date is wrong as the trigger affected my temps but its maybe a bit hopeful, although its happened before so yada yada yada 

No news from Nat :( I sure do hope she is ok!!!!!!! Thinking of you if you do pop in Nat!!


----------



## mowat

No news on one or two. Guess we'll have to wait to the u/s for that. Oh my goodness I really hate that first u/s---all three of my losses have been found on the first one.

Did you finally get your beta results Sis?


----------



## Sis4Us

Nope I'm still waiting guess I will find out Mon and probably have to go Again!!! :grr:


----------



## mowat

Yuck!


----------



## Sis4Us

I even tried to log I to my Labcorp Patient Portal and it told me it was unavailable cuz it was under Maintenance !! :nope:

Hope your scan goes well I know how u feel about those they are A Love hate for me Too!!! :hugs:

**UPDATE** got my beta back HCG 19 and P 28 so I gotta take more P at nite to keep it up but my numbers are good according to my nurse I go in the AM for another Blood draw!!


----------



## barbikins

WEeeeee! Sis, congrats!!! 
I was away for two weeks & clearly missed some great news!!xo


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> Why! That's so cruel. Good thing you had a FRER as a back up plan. I had to force myself away from the digitals in the market today. Do I really need to see 1-2 weeks on a screen? Wait, don't answer that!
> 
> Still doing alright here. Had a beta on Wednesday---1517 I think. Go back on Wednesday. Doctor's on Monday to schedule an u/s. The clinic wanted it around 7 weeks, but I'm going to be out of town for a few days so I think I'll ask for it when I get back. For one, I don't want bad news (if it is bad) before I go. I also want to make sure I am far enough along that there is no questioning heartbeat, etc. Hopefully I can get one on the 27th. Ugh, such a long way away!
> 
> How is everyone else? Happy Friday.

Mowat! OMG....so happy for you! WOW Contrats!!!!!!!
Did you transfer two back? Your beta is high...maybe both implanted.
How many dpo are you at 1517? You have similar number to me.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies, well i have a question.....how many days does it take the trigger to get out of your system? I'm 10 days post trigger and still have a very faint line....I'm not overly hopeful esp as ff doesn't know what the hells going on - my temps don't agree with the clinics findings....BUT i'm clinging to a tiny weeny bit of hope.....i think i would know for sure 14 days past yes? Ugh i hate this trigger it kinda gets your hopes up! 

Hey Barbs nice to see you back - did you have a good time? where did you go? 

Sis yay!!!!! whoop whoop :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Oh fx becky :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Becky most triggers should be gone 7-8dpt!!!

FX for u :)


----------



## nimbec

fx then ladies - friday i will know for sure! x


----------



## mowat

I've heard it can be 14 days at the very most, but usually much earlier. Is the line changing at all?


----------



## mowat

Nice to see you back Barb! Yes, good news here, although the last few days I'm starting to feel totally out (for no good reason). I did transfer two, so my beta was 12 days after the transfer. I was guessing the equivalent of 17dpo? Not sure, the nurse was happy, but didn't say much. Will do another on Wednesday.

Don't really have any symptoms so I guess that's why I'm panicking---although I've never had morning sickness before so I don't know why I'd have it now. I did have some weird feelings that I thought were sort of like heartburn for awhile (felt more like blockages), and some occasional feelings of nausea that always seemed to start mid morning. Haven't even had that for a week or so. My ultrasound won't be for another two weeks, so I guess I have to try and deal with it until then. I even asked if it could be booked for the afternoon so I don't have to go back to work if it's bad news. So optimistic.

Sorry to be such a downer. No reason for it, just can't control myself today. Broke out crying in the car on the way home from my appointment to book the u/s. At least I held it together in the doctor's office---although it was pretty hard, and I must have had a pretty red face from the effort!

ANyone have any good news? How was your trip Barb?


----------



## Sis4Us

Good news here so far betas today HCG 69 P 26!!! :)

My scans 8/26 and that seems like ages away so we should be close together Mowat!! 
:hugs:


----------



## mowat

Good news! Yes, I think my scan will be the 27th. I wanted to make sure I was at least 7 weeks before the scan. What will you be? We must be pretty close.


----------



## Sis4Us

I added a ticker it might be a tad off since I implanted late but it should be close


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies quick update here - negative test today so at least i know now anything else is a true positive....not at all hopeful tho! 

Gosh you two are really close in time :) 

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## barbikins

Hello Nimbec! I went to Northern Ontario....my husband's from Thunder Bay so we visit for two weeks, every two years! It was very nice. The bugs were bad tho!
Also, I always had trigger 10 days post shot...everyone's system is different. What you want to see is the line getting darker so test every day :)

Yay Mowat! Well I didn't have symptoms until I was 5 weeks along this time & it was nausea. My first pregnancy it was sore boobs at 5 weeks & then nausea around the 6th week. But no boob pain this time around. Everyone's different. However, being your beta is SO high, I'd say that's a good sign. Just keep on trekking! I was nervous too that everything will just stop & I will have a Chemical or miscarry early. I think this feeling is really normal. Can't wait to hear results from tomorrow.
I had very high numbers at 17dpo so it's possible for multiples. Two more weeks until you find out? But you know, your feelings are so normal. I was a Debbie Downer for ages....xo


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sis4Us said:


> Good news here so far betas today HCG 69 P 26!!! :)
> 
> My scans 8/26 and that seems like ages away so we should be close together Mowat!!
> :hugs:

Yay, excellent that things are moving in the right direction.

Becky sorry for the bfn, lets hope it turns bfp soon


----------



## mowat

Hoping for another BFP!


----------



## butterflywolf

I see I missed some great news while I went MIA here. Congrats sis and mowat. 

I'm day 25 of my cycle and might be finally ovulating today. I know we hit the days all well but trying not to be too hopeful. We shall see though right? 

Anyway, I've just been super busy here and why I haven't been on here. I haven't read through everything yet. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm out again ladies, bfn yesterday and spotting today, af will be with me tomorrow or monday! But at least I ov'd this month :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies i'm out too :(


----------



## nimbec

Hope everyones ok i'm going to spend a few days thinking about whats next i'm so confused, basically ivf i think is our only option but its so expensive :(


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry ladies!!!

:hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Sorry ladies, big hugs. :hug:


----------



## nimbec

wannabe sorry about af :( ugh but as you say great news that you ovulated :) fx next cycle is our lucky one!! 

Hi everyone! 

Barbs so glad you had a good time away! I love your scan pic...was that from your anatomy scan? all goodnews i hope?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sorry your out too Becky....seems we are syncing!

How you doing hun?

Thanks sis and eyemom x


----------



## nimbec

I'm ok thanks hun bit down but you know how it all goes! Sorry to you too damn witch!! Yes we should be cycle budddies i expect AF tomorrow or monday at the latest! I had my big temp drop today and a bfn - not entirely sure why i poas i think i have an addiction LOL! Are you doing any medication this month?


----------



## Sis4Us

Mowat I'm thinking of doing a Spring 2015 baby group for us Oldies those youngins are getting on my nerves for some reason :haha:

I will blame it on hormones ;)

I know a few of us will be having spring babies and we are all 37++

Let me know what u think


----------



## mowat

That's awesome Sis! I was thinking I was just a bitch! Glad I'm not the only one finding some of those young girls a little annoying. Thinks that's why I resisted joining the group for awhile. I'll definitely join!

Sorry about AF ladies. Treat yourselves well.


----------



## wannabemummyb

nimbec said:


> I'm ok thanks hun bit down but you know how it all goes! Sorry to you too damn witch!! Yes we should be cycle budddies i expect AF tomorrow or monday at the latest! I had my big temp drop today and a bfn - not entirely sure why i poas i think i have an addiction LOL! Are you doing any medication this month?

AF turned up full force today. CD1 for me.

No not taking any medication. My GP wouldn't help me because we got pregnant unmedicated, so they want me to try again for a year before they will help me. I'm changing GP soon and hope to get a more understanding one! 

What about you? X


----------



## nimbec

Grrr doctors hey! and BOOOOOO to AF! She hit me too late this evening so i will ount tomorrow as CD1 as it will be my first full day of flow. I'm on another clomid monitored round with a trigger shot 100% last one - i said that last time but typically my consultant is away and i need a meeting to decide whats next so rather than nothing i'm doing another clomid one....not hopeful tho! 

Mowat & Sis I was the same first time around there was a lot of under 25's and life really is very different so i think an older age group is a great idea :) Glad to hear you are both well! 

x


----------



## Sis4Us

Hoping u ladies will be joining us soon!!!

I think we r both holding our breath until our scan!!


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, yes from my anatomy scan - all is going perfectly!

So sorry ladies about the bfn's :( :( :(

Mowat, all is going well I see?


----------



## mowat

No news is good news? I guess. Still feeling pregnant so I guess that is a good thing! My last three losses have been detected at the u/s after always having good betas, so it's all about waiting here. Occasionally have a bad day, but most days I can feel somewhat optimistic. Can't ask for more than that!

Are you staying team yellow Barb? I found out last time, but this time I think I'll try the surprise.


----------



## Sis4Us

Mowat just click on the Siggy should take u to the page ;)

AFM not liking my test still saying PG 1-2 wks :( might have to do another beta B4 8/26!! :nope:


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey all. 2 dpo here. Trying to stay/keep busy. Trying to just take it as the days go by. It's fairly easy not to obsess at the moment since Claire keeps me busy. 

Sis, try not to think too much about it. Though to help keep yourself calm on at least knowing it isn't Chem, get another beta done. I did last time because I was concerned it was only staying 1-2 weeks. It stayed that way for two weeks. However, try not to test (easier said than done. I should practice what I preach huh?) You'll only worry yourself. I know with Claire at 5 weeks 5 days I had a light spotting so I had gotten another draw. Found out that I was in the 7000's then. 

Hoping for the best for you sis and mowat. 

Barbs, read your journal and so excited for you. And wow...three years. Hard to imagine but it has been so long. And I do not think it silly to listen to a psychic. If they have only given you reasons to believe then it's wise to say to believe. If they had given wrong readings then it's fine to be skeptical. However, I would believe in yours since she has been right so many times before .


----------



## barbikins

mowat, I understand the fears. I feared every ultrasound, anticipating bad news. It's getting better & more so now that I can feel baby moving but I'm still apprehensive and wonder if some thing is wrong. That's the unfortunate thing about miscarriages. 
They don't stay in the past. Do you have a date set for your u/s?

Yes we remain team yellow! My husband really wants it this way & at first I was totally on board. Now that I can know, I sorta wish I could know. However, I know how important it is to my husband so I'll give him that much ;)

Sis, when was the last time you took the CB test? There are ranges for each weeks for where your HCG should be so you may still be in range of 1-2weeks. Are you not 1-2 weeks anymore? From conception?

Thanks, Butterfly! Yep today's 3 years...it's crazy to think. I miss her very much & would trade in the world for her to be here right now. It's been a difficult day but I'm getting through. I'm happy to be pregnant this time instead of once again having nothing. It makes it a little easier.
As for the psychic, yes you're right. And we'll see eh? If it's a girl, then she's got some talent LOL. She did an amazing reading on one of my best friends. It was quite eerie. She did a great job so far on my fertility reading but not my year long forecast. Where as she did a bang up job on the year's forecast for my BFF.

How are you doing this cycle? I wish you the best & for a sticky bean that'll be your take home baby. Any new protocols to help? Will you try progesterone or any other pregnancy supporting hormones?


----------



## Sis4Us

Last time 2 days after my last beta I got a 2-3wks well my beta then was 248 my beta Fri was 258 so I expected to see 2-3wks since its been 3 days since that draw!!

I'm already sitting at 6 draws so Im trying not to go but it's hard to not worry!! :(

My bet is Girl by Ur Scan nice round skull there ;)


----------



## barbikins

LOL scull theory eh? I dunno about that one LOL But yes, it's a nice head indeed :)
I feel like it's a girl myself.

Sis, it's hard not to worry. I get it. I was there too in the first trimester.
I hope it's all good from here FX


----------



## mowat

"They don't stay in the past". Very well said Barb.

Scan is scheduled for next Wednesday. I could have had it this week, but I thought it might be a touch early. I'm going away for the weekend and frankly, I was afraid of bad news.


----------



## barbikins

I understand, Mowat. I wanted a scan the day I got a bfp LOL
I was always waiting for the next scan...and fearing the worst.
There's no real other way to deal with it. Just taking one day & one week at a time. From scan to scan. I had LOTS of scans! And went in paranoid and got more scans.
Will you be going to a local RE in your home town for all your appointments for first trimester?


----------



## mowat

We don't have any REs here. I guess I'm just going to the obstetrician---not sure if they want to see me at the fertility clinic again. I'm guessing since I'm so far away they would assume I wouldn't want to fly down again. They've gotten my two beta results and they've faxed my pharmacy prescriptions. Guess they're just waiting for the u/s like I am!

Hoping for the best Sis!


----------



## barbikins

Your OB should be able to take care of you well. 
I hope you'll get lots of u/s at first given you've had your m/c.
Are you taking Estrace & Progesterone still?


----------



## mowat

Yup. And prednisone.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well as I suspected my HCG is going down so that's 3 in a row for me :cry:

Mowat how much prednisone are u on?? I insisted to my Dr I needed it but he wouldnt do it or HCG boost something has to give I cant keep going thru this :(


----------



## eyemom

Shanta that's awful I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## mowat

So sorry Sis. I'm on 10 mg a day. Are there any recurrent miscarriage specialists around you? So frustrating when it feels like you can't get any help. If this pregnancy doesn't work out I don't know what I'll do as no one seems to know what's wrong with me.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Shanta I'm so sorry hun x


----------



## Sis4Us

A friend in my Oldies group sent me her Drs info she's in Houston also so I will be calling them as it says they deal w Recurrent Loss so we will see!!!

I just know this PG played out just like my 1st loss so I knew it was iffy but was hoping I would get help but I didn't 
I actually had prednisone for my back and took it a week when my numbers where doubling but my dr insisted I didn't need it or a HCG boost!!

We will see what the new dr has to say she's a woman so hopefully she will understand my concerns more!!


----------



## nimbec

Oh Shanta i'm so so sorry :( I'm pleased to hear tho that you have some options too see specialists. Hopefully they maybe able to sort this asap and you will have your forever baby soon x


----------



## mowat

Good luck with the doctor!


----------



## barbikins

Shanta, I'm so sorry. I hope you get some answers and can see someone about it. 

Mowat, how are you getting on? Pregnancy symptoms?
When is your scan? It's coming up - this week?


----------



## mowat

Scan is tomorrow. Got home from a weekend away last night. Woke up this morning with spotting. Has been on and off all day. I'm already assuming it is over. Guess we'll know tomorrow.


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh Mowat i really hope that its not, i know with your history that you will be thinking the worst but i so hope its something else!!!! Keep us updated thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

So so Hope it's nothing Mowat!!! I know how u feel it's so hard not to think the worse hope u get good results Today!!! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, fingers crossed. I had spotting early on too but it was a blood clot. I thought it was all over too. I really hope it's not true. 
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## mowat

I almost started crying before the u/s tech even began. He could tell I was about to have a heart attack and said 1 second after putting the wand on my stomach "Twins, both with heartbeats". At which point I truly burst into tears. I can't believe it! Yesterdays spotting is how it usually starts so I couldn't imagine it being good news---wish I was religious because I would be calling this a miracle! No explanation for the spotting, but when I called my clinic she just said casually that it was common with twins. The nurse is making me an appointment to talk to the doctor hopefully this week. Never been so relieved in my life. Oh my, here I go crying again!


----------



## nimbec

YAY!!! Mowat thats AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting :) xxxxxxx


----------



## mowat

Still keep thinking he must have made a mistake! Wish I'd gotten photos!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay so happy for U Mowat!!!! :yipee:


----------



## wannabemummyb

mowat said:


> I almost started crying before the u/s tech even began. He could tell I was about to have a heart attack and said 1 second after putting the wand on my stomach "Twins, both with heartbeats". At which point I truly burst into tears. I can't believe it! Yesterdays spotting is how it usually starts so I couldn't imagine it being good news---wish I was religious because I would be calling this a miracle! No explanation for the spotting, but when I called my clinic she just said casually that it was common with twins. The nurse is making me an appointment to talk to the doctor hopefully this week. Never been so relieved in my life. Oh my, here I go crying again!

Woohoo congrats :)


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, such great news! I thought it was twins.
What will your plan be for multiples??
You should totally ask for photo next appointment. I'm surprised they didn't give you a copy! I had early bleed & I started with two. I had a clot however my doctor also told me that it's common with twins.

Yay!!!


----------



## eyemom

I have another bnb friend who had an SCH with twins. Must be common. I had it with my one this time so I know how you felt when you saw blood. So pleased you got good news. <3


----------



## mowat

THakns guys! Feeling a little better, mostly because of the u/s, but the spotting has pretty much stopped too. Wondering if it's just the progesterone irritating something? I was crazy busy on the weekend too, and did quite a bit of heavy lifting----lugggage, dog crates, etc.

No plan so far with the twins. I called my clinic today and the nurse was completely confused! You want to talk to the doctor why? Oh.... Talked to my regular nurse later in the day (she hadn't talked to the other one), and she was confused too. Couldn't understand why I would need to do a reduction. So, I guess we'll see. My OH and myself have talked about it quite a bit today and we'd definitely like to keep both if possible. I'd like to hear what the doctor thinks----I'll definitely need some convincing. Both heartbeats were good (135 and 155), so it looks like they are both fine so far.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay twins is so exciting!!!


----------



## mowat

Talked to the doctor this morning (just after I had dropped my DS off at his first day of kindergarten! Ahhh!). She wasn't sure why she would have suggested the possibility of reduction. Maybe because they weren't sure of the condition of my uterus? Anyway, she is convinced I should be fine----so, I guess we might have twins? Holy cow. Wish we'd known what we know now when we ordered our new van 18 months ago. That optional extra back seat would be really great to have!


----------



## nimbec

Ahh thats great news Mowat!!!! Blimey double trouble ;) how exciting!!!!


----------



## mowat

Pretty relieved. 

How are you doing Sis?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm trucking along its the only thing that keeps me sane!!

I went for my scan yesterday and as suspected nothing but a Lil left over blood was found so most like the MC was the spotting and clots 2 wks back my HCG is down so I most likely will O soon!!!

Trying for that fertile window after loss everyone talks about ;)


----------



## mowat

Lots of luck!


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, great news & congrats! I'm glad you have made a decision about twins. 
You should be referred to a doctor who can deal with multiple mama's. I think generally that would be high risk pregnancy? What is your EDD??

Hey Erin, how are you?! Long time.
MY SCH went away entirely - I'm happy for that. I hated seeing the blood!
Wow you're almost 30 weeks!! WEEE! How are you feeling?

Sis, I am crossing my fingers for you.
Any game plan to help pregnancy stick next time around?
Any investigative work?


----------



## eyemom

Hiya thanks for checking in on me. I've been pretty sporadic on bnb lately but trying to catch up in the last couple of days. I used to use slow times at work to keep up here, but work has been so busy lately, and when I'm home I'm trying desperately to get the house ready for another person (long way to go, sigh).

Barb that's great news that the SCH is gone! Yay!

Yeah 30 weeks tomorrow. Crazy! I can't even believe it. I see babies now and I just can't even fathom that I'm going to have one of those.

In general I'm feeling really good! Kinda achy, sometimes more than just kinda. But it's nothing I can't live with. It's sort of amazing the difference 4 years can make in what it's like to be pregnant, lol. Definitely more comfortable the last time, but that's okay. I'm definitely in the waddling stage now too. 

Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## mowat

Can't believe you are so far along Erin! So exciting. Do you have room enough in your house for a baby?

Unfortunately we don't have any special doctors here, just regular obstetricians and a couple of gynaecologists. I have an appointment on Wednesday so I'm going to ask about having more frequent appointments and extra scans. With my DS I only had 2 scans the entire pregnancy. I would assume because of my age, the prior losses, and twins I should get a few more!

Went camping over the weekend. Of course the spotting picked up. Yesterday it was bright red and a bit heavier for a bit, but it is gone again today. I think I'll ask about whether I can do the progesterone by injection instead of the pills.


----------



## mowat

Sorry, my EDD is April 12th Barb.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Mowat!
You should technically get more ultrasounds for sure. Espeically since you've done IVF. It's too bad you don't have those resources in your area.
Did the spotting just happen once & it cleared? Any cramping?
Just take it easy xo I hope everything will be OK.
With twins, it's very common to bleed.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Erin!

Yep I'm the same in many regards. I also have moments I can't believe I'm going to actually have a baby lol and then the baby kicks me! But for me it's a bit more complicated. I just hope everything turns out perfect this time around.
I'm also preparing as much as I can now. I also have lots of aches & pains - more so than my first pregnancy. So I know it'll get harder as time goes on to get everything I want physically done around the house!

I'm having thee worst of worst Constipation too. I was in so much pain on Sunday night, I almost ended up in ER. Everything passed but it's just been HELL.
I'll have to talk to my OB next week about what else I can do. Dietary nothing helps, and stool softeners don't seem to help enough or at all?


----------



## eyemom

Maybe take a magnesium supplement and drink pulpy pear juice?


----------



## barbikins

Magnesium! That's what I was thinking of last night & forgot So thanks!


----------



## eyemom

Oop Alyson I skipped over your question. Yep we have enough house for another person. We have a 3 bedroom house. But the other bedroom has been the "office" and crap room. I'm a firm believer that every house needs a place to put miscellaneous crap lol. Well I'm going to have to purge a lot of crap since there's not going to be anywhere to keep crap anymore. I told a friend recently I'm just one mental breakdown away from becoming a hoarder! I have a hard time getting rid of crap! But I'm getting better. In short, we don't have loads of space, but we should have a place to put a baby if we could just get our stuff in order.

Anyhoo yep you should definitely get some extra scans and such! My spotting would also come and go. So frustrating even though it helps to know where it's coming from.


----------



## mowat

Spotting seems to have stopped. It has been on and off for a week, but mostly just a little brown. One day on the weekend there was quite a bit of red, but no cramping. The day before my u/s (Tuesday) was the worst with red blood and cramping. Although I wonder now if I was really cramping, or if I was just freaking out?

Saw the doctor today. A little too relaxed in my opinion! She is referring me for an u/s and to see the high risk OB in Vancouver. I asked about frequent cervical checks (a friend of mine had u/s every 2 weeks), but I didn't get anywhere. Might have to fake some more symptoms before my next appointment in four weeks. Is that wrong? Hmmm.


----------



## mowat

Any sign of ovulation Sis?


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, sounds like the process is very frustrating. I would start to feel like I wasn't taken seriously. But you should be at a high risk OB w/twins, regardless. And they should check your cervix periodically because of the twins too.
I'm going every two weeks for cervical measurements, fetal heart rate & to speak with my OB. I went into premature labor with my first pregnancy so that's the reason for all the appointments. Not sure if they will be that cautious with yours but no less, should take into some account. 
Also, you went through IVF - a very expensive process. Emotionally taxing. They should take you more seriously IMO. Mind you if you were able to see your RE, you'd be there all the time for appointments.

I had one spotting that was very bright red....and only lasted the one moment I noticed it & didn't come back. None of my spotting had cramps. Most of them were brown like you've described. Fingers crossed for you everything will be happy & healthy. You will be relieved to see an ultrasound!
I found that having my bi-weekly ultrasounds has helped me tremendously. It's a way to peek in & see everythings going well & looking healthy. Rather than just waiting & seeing & not knowing if there's an underlying problem.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes mowat I think I Od but my temp this Am was ridiculous I have a cold so I'm guessing I have a low grade fever :nope:
We got 4 days of BD in b4 O but w this :sick: I'm doubtful!! :(

Also had to pick up my BIg yesterday some kid sucker punched him as he was going to his truck after school 
Well they both got suspended today cuz my son pushed the kid WTH I don't see pushing on the same level as punching!! :nope:
Oh well he can help his sick mom and do yard work on his Mini Vaca ;)


----------



## barbikins

hey sis, good luck this cycle!
I hope it all works out for you xo


----------



## mowat

Wow, I love that temperature!


----------



## mowat

I believe I'm being referred to a high risk OB in Vancouver, and although I will probably only see them once I'm hoping I can convince them to make my doctor here give me ultrasounds every couple of weeks. I have a friend in Vancouver who has a similar history (Asherman's) and when she finally managed to get pregnant she got ultrasounds every two weeks. Another person we know ended up losing their baby because they weren't being checked for cervical length. Very scary.


----------



## Sis4Us

I would push for the extra scans especially w twins!! ;)

I'm afraid my temp is this stupid cold I have my temp is never that high :(


----------



## barbikins

hi everyone! how's everybody doing?
Mowat, hope everything is going well with the twins!

sis, hows your cycle?


----------



## mowat

Love the pic Barb!


----------



## eyemom

Hi! 31 weeks here and really feeling like I'm in the home stretch. So much to do though.

Barb I'm with Alyson, great pic!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Mowat :) That was me at 21 weeks!
I hope you get your bi-weekly appointments. I think it's necessary when you have a high risk pregnancy. And with twins, I believe it's considered high risk from the get-go.
How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

Thanks Erin! Wow 31 weeks already! WEEEE Time is a flying!
Do you have most things ready for baby?
We're almost baby ready. Crazy...we have a crib set up in the bedroom currently.


----------



## eyemom

Not at all...still trying to unearth her room. :-(


----------



## mowat

No bi-weekly appointments here yet. Still haven't heard about my referral to the high risk OB and for the nuchal scan. Supposed to be in September and we're running out of September pretty quickly!

So Monday my bleeding increased a little and I called the doctor's office to see if they could schedule another u/s. Never heard back. The next morning the bleeding had increased again so I went to Emergency. I won't bore you with the whole story (let's just say many of the staff were very unprofessional and negative about my chances), but I ended up getting an u/s and everything appeared to be fine. Pretty unhappy with my care so far, but there aren't really any options here. My last delivery was with the other clinic in town and I don't like two of their doctors so I don't want to switch. Just hoping the high risk OB will insist I get seen more often.

Feeling pretty good. Nausea has pretty much disappeared. Of course I occasionally freak out because the symptoms have disappeared (!), but mostly I'm good. Belly is feeling pretty distended already. 

Can't believe you guys are so far along already!

Everyone else is so quiet! Sorry there is quite a bit of pregnancy talk here lately---I know that can be uncomfortable. What's everyone up to? Trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry i've been quiet i'm just feeling a bit down at the moment and don't want to spoil all your excitement!! So happy for you all!! Please don't worry about the preggy talk its so nice that you all got preggy in the end! :)

Mowat sorry to hear you had to go to emergancy must have been very worrying for you!! Could you not travel somewhere to a different clinic for better care? I think you traveled a long way for the IVF? could they not recommend anything? Short of that you will just have to move house hehehhehehe ;) 

Barbs love your pic and i still read your blog - time is moving on nicley now! 

Sis how are you getting on? I see you are only 2dpo behind me! 

eyemom gsh your in the final stretch! eeek!!!! 

No news for me really 10dpo today BFN i know there is still time but can't imagine this cycle will be any diff to the last 15 LOL! We are going to try one IUI with injectibles before saving for IVF which wouldn't happen until next year :( and even then it will prob only be one or 2 cycles max (stress lol!) I have to have an HSG next cycle so that one is out but the following will be the IUI.


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, lots going on over there. I'm happy your u/s showed everything's good.
Any explanations on your bleeding? 
I hope you get referred to high risk. It's too bad where you live, you don't have a lot of options.

It's very quite on BnB in general. Most of my forums have crickets :)

Nimbec, fingers crossed for you!
Sorry you're feeling down. It's not an easy process.
IUI will be a good thing. It's nice to know you aren't out of options yet. Keeps you going & hopeful. Oh HSG - so fun...not LOL Good luck with that. Have you had your tubes checked before?


----------



## mowat

Nice temp rise Nimbec! Sorry you're feeling down---we've all been there. Nice that you have a plan.

Finally heard about my nuchal scan booking. Not until October 8th (they had told me late September). No word on the high risk appointment. If it is earlier I might splurge for an ultrasound while I'm in Vancouver. I'd love to get one of those 3d ones, but I imagine it will be way too early.

How are you doing Sis?


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies :) bfn at 11dpo today and temp drop so in out :( hey ho!! 

Well plan may change I am talking to hubby and tomorrow we will decide if we just plump straight for IVF. 15cycles and not even a sniff of a bfp. Oh yes barbs the hsg was horrific last time so I'm not looking forward to it - another tick for doing IVF straight away!!


----------



## nimbec

Mowat great about nt scan :) would be lovely to have a posh scan too I think you can do them earlier for twins but not quite sure how early! Glad your bleeding has stopped and you seem to have a plan about chasing them for appts :) 

Barbs glad you are well I follow your journal time is flying by and I'm so pleased you are enjoying it now :)


----------



## mowat

Nimbec do you get any IVF covered? Thought I had heard some UK girls talking about getting a few cycles covered? Hmmm, maybe not Wales though. 

Gotta say I loved IVF! Really felt like I was being looked after for once---of course I was paying for it. So nice to not have the stress of DTD and just having the doctor do the transfer. Of course I guess it worked first time for me too, which doesn't always happen.

Following your journal too Barb. Love your updates!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi ladies,

For the pregnant ladies, so pleased things are going well and your pregnancies are progressing.

Sis - how are you doing?

Becky - sorry your feeling down, it gets to you after a while. I'm pleased to see you have a plan.

AFM, we've just got home from a two week holiday in france. Currently 15dpo and af has not shown her face. If she's not here in the morning I will test. Although, not convinced.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your kind words - i'm def out this cycle and have to ring tomorrow and tell them whats next ....think we have decided on IVF BUT the million dollar question is do i do the 1 round option or pay for 2 upfront...if i pay for 2 we save £2200 in costs but if i catch on the first round it is not refundable......we can find the money for one cycle but 2 even with the discount is really stretching us A LOT......so confused as to what to do :( any suggestions?? I also can't find any statistics...... Mowat i'm not eligible for any help :( Wales is useless lol!!!! Great to hear yo have such a positive story!!! 

Also i was wondering if travelling to another country maybe cheaper - does anyone know if prices abroad are much cheaper?? 

Hi Wannabe i'm keeping my fx for you and looking forward to your update :) 

Hope you lovely ladies are all well!!


----------



## mowat

I've heard of people going abroad, but I'm not sure where. Maybe try posting on the assisted conception thread. Feel like it may be Germany. I know they say it is quite a bit cheaper. Work a holiday in too! Tough decision.


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey all sorry I've been gone for awhile. I do try to read all of yours posts when I can. Right now mentally I'm in an unsure place. I no longer am temping nor using OPK's. I'm kind of just sick and tired of all of that. For me personally I think I may still be recovering from the 2nd CP. I have started to feel that this isn't meant to be. That I'm only meant to have my daughter. Been trying to come to terms with that. I know there are so many ladies out there that have gone through more than me, but I just I don't know. 1 MC, then Claire, then CP, CP. It sucks. 

Not that I'm giving up but I think if I go through one or two more CP/MC I'm done. And if we don't have a sticky by my b-day (may 2015) I think we're done. I don't want my children far apart and if we aren't pregnant this month they will already be 2 years apart. I wanted them under two and so did hubby. So my head is pretty messed up right now with this whole trying to get pregnant and keeping a baby. 

Anyway I hope you lovely ladies are doing great. Mowat, sorry about the bleeding hoping that will completely go away. You really would think they would scan you more because you are high risk : / Wanna come move by me? I know they would be doing lots of scans for someone like you.


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> Nimbec do you get any IVF covered? Thought I had heard some UK girls talking about getting a few cycles covered? Hmmm, maybe not Wales though.
> 
> Gotta say I loved IVF! Really felt like I was being looked after for once---of course I was paying for it. So nice to not have the stress of DTD and just having the doctor do the transfer. Of course I guess it worked first time for me too, which doesn't always happen.
> 
> Following your journal too Barb. Love your updates!

I loved not timing BD too LOL....but didn't like retrieval or any of the drugs.

Thanks for following! Hope you're doing well & the bleed is tapering.


----------



## barbikins

butterfly, I'm so sorry you're struggling. It's really not an easy road.
And it's hard to come to terms. Do what feels right. In the mean time, I hope you get your sticky bean xo


----------



## nimbec

Butterfly i'm so sorry you are having a hard time - i understand how you feel i also wanted a close gap and 16 cycles later not even a sniff of a bfp :( :( 

Thanks Barbs & Mowat i will look forward to not HAVING to BD :) I think we have decided to opt for the 2 cycles as i'm never the luckiest person in the world....we now just have to get the finances in place. The clinic wont start until the bill is payed in full grrrrr i understand but i now seem to be just waiting and a bit in limbo .....knowing my luck i will then get stuck and postponed because of xmas closing etc!! hope to get in beforehand!! I found some old clomid in the cupboard too so i may take that this cycle just for the fun of it whilst i wait - i know they say i've had lots but i guess one more can;t do any harm - it wuldn't be montitored though and less dose so prob no point LOL oh Goodness i'm rambling sorry!!!!!!

How are all our preggy ladies doing?

Any news Wannabe?


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear you're struggling Butterfly. This is a really difficult road. I feel like I've thought of nothing else for 3 years. Someone asked me the other day what I'd been up to and I wanted to answer "trying to get pregnant!"

So exciting Nimbec. Hope you can get the money sorted soon. Good luck with the old Clomid. Just how old are we talking?

Okay, I didn't particularly enjoy the injections that went along with the IVF, but I found the retrieval and the transfer fascinating! I loved watching the whole thing on the TV---I think I missed my calling! I kept asking the doctor and the nurse questions the whole time.


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, you're almost completed first trimester! Wow! Keeping fingers crossed. Did the bleed subside?

Nimbec, fingers crossed for you & hope it all pans out.

Things in life don't always work according to plan and some times we have to throw plans out the window & just hope for the best. Hope to get blessed once again, no matter how long that takes. Or how long we're willing for it.

Mowat, me too - 2 years of trying to get pregnant. Overly consuming & feels like I lost those years!


----------



## mowat

No bleeding for a week now! Very happy. Talked to the nurse at my fertility clinic and she said I can stop estrogen, progesterone, aspirin and prednisone this weekend (I'll be almost 11 weeks). Just feeling really nervous about changing anything. When did you stop drugs Barb?

Yep, 3 years just completely gone. Hope it is worth it and I get these rainbows.


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, things are sounding good.
Once you see a heart beat, your chances of MC decreases significantly!
And once you pass 13 weeks, even more so. 5-6% odds of a MC. 
I'm very skeptical myself about odds & percentages...but there's a bit of comfort in it.

I'm glad bleed has subsided - I'm so happy things are working out for you. 
How are you feeling? You have a lot of nausea? I was SUPER nauseated b/c I was carrying 2....worse than just the one.

I stopped my meds at around 12/13 weeks...& then I went back on Progesterone at 16 weeks b/c I went into preterm labor last time.


----------



## mowat

Thanks Barb. I think I'll stop the progesterone because I'm at the end of what I have and don't want to have to buy more---another $300. Think I'll keep up with the prednisone for another couple weeks and then wean off it.

Haven't been feeling too bad. Pretty much mildly nauseous all the time, but not really debilitating. Some on and off headaches and sometimes have pretty burp-ey days. Not complaining at all! Belly feels really heavy at times in bed, but nothing really crazy most days. I can still suck it in enough at work that I don't look too big---luckily I gained weight over the past year or so, so a lot of my shirts aren't super tailored and I can hide more under a cardigan too.

Someone's selling a double breast pump on the local Facebook buy/sell---keep looking at it, but I'm too nervous to buy it.


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, so happy things are going well for you!!!
I was SO incredibly bloated in first trimester that I looked pregnant before I actually looked pregnant - legit. 
Is your baby bump popping or just bloat?

re: pump, I would advise you get it new OR if you had it used, you just need to be sure to buy all new parts. The motor is good but replace all tubes, etc. for sanitary reasons. The other reason I'd say WAIT & get it new is incase you end up not really using it or thinking an occasional hand pump is best. If you buy new, at least if the package is sealed, you can either return or get a store credit. I thought about getting used & thought against it, just incase I don't end up needing it or maybe not needing one that's so advanced.


----------



## mowat

CAn't tell if it is a bump or bloat as I've gained so much weight in the past year and it is all in my belly! Just sort of feels like my extra tummy is getting firmer. Sometimes at night I wake up because it feels so heavy!


----------



## barbikins

Oh yeah the heavy feeling is defo your uterus growing.
So exciting!


----------



## nimbec

Yay Mowat how exciting :)


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, how are you?

Mowat, how are you doing?

I had my Glucose test today, I'll find out in a few days if I passed the test.
Wasn't so bad. But I felt a bit funny after all that sugar!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Barbs 

I'm ok just playing the waiting game haha i have my IVF appt on tuesday next week where we will plan the cycle they work backwards from egg collection apparently....I'm CD9 today and am on no meds so i'm assuming i won't ovulate and i'm not sure if the clinic will put me on bc or induce period when it should be here....maybe you guys would know? We have decided to do the 2 cycle option as it seems most sensible although i'm not sure about finding all the dosh....credit card maybe out i fear for some of it! As DH said last night tho - he can't think of a better reason to do it than a new life. 

Barbs yuk i have had one of those (not pg related) but its horrid soooooo sweet and made me feel icky too FX the results are all good. I'm following your blog and love seeing the updates :) you look amazing with a bump!! I also LOVE the new piccy on there what a great shot!! Have you got an inkling as to whether you have a pink or blue bump? 

Mowat how are you feeling? hope the nausea is a bit better!! Exciting that you are starting to see a bump with 2 in there i'm sure it wont be long before you are a good size ;) Do you plan to find out whether you are having boys/girls or have a surprise?

I'm on holiday in Cyprus at the moment home Monday catch up soon ladies xx


----------



## barbikins

Wow nice holiday, nimbec :) Enjoy!!
Every IVF protocol is different. Depends on the individual.
When I did the 'long' protocol and the 'short' were different.

If you'd like to know, you can check out my blog in my siggy & go back to January when I did my Long Protocol. That may answer your question :)

I thought a girl for along time. But I really am feeling BOY.
We'll see eh? :)


----------



## mowat

Thanks Nimbec, no nausea at all today! And I stopped my progesterone so that is super nice. Unfortunately I have a horrible cold. Oh well!

I keep assuming I have one of each in there, but I don't know why. I was completely wrong with my DS (thought he was a girl!) I was actually pretty disappointed, but now I can't imagine a girl. I'll have to look up the heartbeats---isn't that supposed to mean something about gender?

So exciting you're starting IVF! Oh yeah, I put everything on the credit card. And then paid off the credit card with the credit line! I don't feel bad in the least---it's not like I was buying a fancy couch.


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, from what I think I recall the heartbeats is the 140 line. Above is girl, below is boy. For me it happened to be true but there were so many wives tales that were wrong. Like the heartburn. I had it so bad the last three months it was making me throw up. Nothing calmed it and my doctor couldn't do anything that I hadn't tried. Can't remember all the heartburn meds I tried. X_X She had some hair but not a lot. I just had so much heartburn because she was so long/big 22 inches 9 lbs 3 oz. She had no room to go but up at that point X'D 

I'm doing better for the moment. I say that because I know AF should be here early next week and I'm hoping once more she wont show up. When she more than likely does, I'll be sent spiraling into my emotions. At least then I can have a couple of Mike's Hard Lemonade XD


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies

Thanks Barbs i had a look back trough your blog I guess i will just have to be patient and see what they say. I'm extremely nervous about doing it, really scared we will spend the money and it wont work :( UGH i have so many emotions going through me right now....i'm questioning all sorts of things, like is it irresponsible to spend the money? Am i ment to just have the one? should i just be happy with my gorgeous little boy? but then i'm super broody and would love another Lo to complete the family!! Hey ho! 

On another note i feel super down today as another one of the ladies from my thread when i had Harrison is due anyday and 3 more have announced they are trying for number 2 and hope to be preggers in 2 months :( There are already a few of them pregnant and i have been trying for over a year and they just get pregnant instantly it really hurts :( anyway i KNOW there are lots of people that can;t even have the one so i should get a grip and cheer up!! 

Barbs and Mowat eek 3 yellow bubbas.......the wifes tales where not true for me either! Hope you are both well and pregnancy is being nice too you. Barbs are you still struggling with constipation? I was terrible but they gave me some glycerine suppositories and they where great - the only thing that made me able to go! 

Butterfly i'm so sorry you are feeling so emotional :( life can be so cruel. I will keep my fingers crossed that AF stays away!!!! Do you have n appt with the specialist regarding the mc's? Sometimes a 'plan' makes things easier to deal with....

Hope you are all having a good weekend? We are flying back from Cyprus tonight and will be flying all night FX Harrison actually sleeps or it could be a long flight!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, wow you're already 12 weeks! So great! When do you get to see your twins again?? Are you staying Team Yellow??

Nimbec, it's a very difficult road. And no body can tell you what is right for you & your husband. You just have to do what is right for your family. Live with no regrets, I say. You have to do what makes you happy. And the risk is there that it may not happen on the first try. A lot of women do get pregnant their IVF...a lot. I am not one of them so I cannot be of inspiration but, it did eventually happen.
I wish you the very best making that decision.

Butterfly, I hope AF will stay WELL away!
I hope you get your sticky bean soon, love. 
xo


----------



## butterflywolf

Can I ask for all your prayers for a sticky bean here. Two extremely faint tests today at 9 DPO. Going to wait until Tuesday to call and get beta's if I get another test tomorrow. (works out better so daddy can watch Claire for me)


----------



## eyemom

Omg prayers! ! !


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you!

Yep, I want to stay team yellow. We found out with DS and I'd kind of like the surprise with these two. I'm just worried about coming up with all kinds of "just in case" names. We'll need two sets for each gender just in case we get two of a kind! Ugh. Doctor's on Tuesday. Hoping she can pick up heartbeats with a dopler.


----------



## nimbec

OMG fx for you!!!! Do you have a specialist in mc you can see ASAP? Gosh certainly no probs with sperm meeting eggs so fx this is your sticky :) 

As for me IVF planning meeting tomorrow morning not sure how I feel really should be excited but I'm just down about the whole ttc thing :( more and more people are getting preg and it's just really getting to me at the minute - I don't mean you butterfly!!!! Xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Yea we're actually shocked that we are having no problem getting pregnant this go around. Just need one to stick. And I'll be getting blood levels checked tomorrow (I have someone to watch Claire then for me in the morning). I always go within a couple days of getting a faint positive. I currently am feeling good with this one but still skeptical, but the test this morning is darker than last nights. Not by a lot but it is. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=320312

Sorry for the bad lighting which doesn't help to see the lines the best, but the sun was still down :( The top one is last nights (which had all the time to dry so it is a little darker now) and the bottom one is today 10 dpo within 5 mins of taking the test.


XD I know how you feel. Sorry you're down, nimbec, but I'm hoping for the best for you with IV. This past month I swear to god everything that had to do with pregnancy was there and pissed me off. ^^;; Just last Friday we were watching Hulu first ad we choose the Target cartwheel or whatever one from target purely random and it ended up with them being pregnant. I also find it amusing that this is about the same time as the royal family was pregnant when we found out we were pregnant with Claire.


----------



## barbikins

butterfly, so exciting! I am hoping for you - that is certainly the start of a bfp!
what can be done for you this time around in order to help your pregnancy progress? Did you talk to your doctors? So happy for you! But I understand being cautious - I would be as well.

Mowat - team yellow will be the biggest surprise in your life. But naming is hard HAH.....naming is hard with ONE Yellow! Least it is for us. Best thing you can do is have like a list of up to 5 names for boys & girls you both like. And honestly, there's truth in a name sticking once you've seen your baby. You don't have to decide just yet or until they've made it into to the world.
Good luck tomorrow! Will be waiting for an update.

Nimbec, good luck tomorrow! The right decision will come to you. Just be patient.


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey Barb, there sadly isn't much they can do but do blood work every so often. My main hope right now is just to see my HCG levels double. My friend whom saw me being pregnant last week says it'll be a boy and all should go well so hopefully she's right. She keeps being right with the others I'm sure she'll be right with this one too. I'm already ahead of myself and kind of hating it though. We'll be able to make the big announcement on Christmas day if this one is a sticky and I'm able to keep my mouth shut. XD


----------



## barbikins

Just gotta take it one day at a time...and keep positive when you can. 
It was hard for me to, but I tried to focus on it. And honestly, if you need some detachment for a while, that's OK too. 
xo


----------



## butterflywolf

*nods* One day at a time. Currently at this moment I am pregnant. Never know what tomorrow may bring so best to try to stay positive. And yea it is hard. The first chem I just...didn't believe it was real and couldn't connect. The last one I thought for sure would stick so that one hurt bad for me. This one I do honestly believe he/she will stick. Either our little Leon or our little Ashley. Everything is just looking too good for this one not to stick. The little I did chart this cycle it matches almost perfectly with Claire's and I have never had another chart that was like it. I'm already move involved with this one than DH is and he's trying not to let me get too excited because he doesn't want to see me hurt. Which sadly only makes me feel bad then.


----------



## butterflywolf

Good news took a clearblue digi 1-2 weeks pregnant yay.


----------



## eyemom

Everything is looking up, staying positive for you. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats butterfly FX for a sticky one!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I'm addicted to take a pee on tests ^^;; Anyway test this night is a lot darker than this mornings and last nights. By a lot. So hopefully that's a great sign.


----------



## nimbec

Yay Butterfly thats great news fx!!! 

As for me I had my IVF planning appt - can't believe how long the actual process takes.....ASSUMING i have a period 16th October then my ET will be the first/second week in December. If my period doesn't arrive i will have to wait till January :( otherwize the xmas holidays get in the way!!! ARGH! So here's to praying for AF or a BFP before hand......i actually have a 14mm follicle from a natural cycle brewing today so i'm being rescanned friday and hopefully triggershot - hey ho you never know! 

Hope you are all ok!!


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> Yay Butterfly thats great news fx!!!
> 
> As for me I had my IVF planning appt - can't believe how long the actual process takes.....ASSUMING i have a period 16th October then my ET will be the first/second week in December. If my period doesn't arrive i will have to wait till January :( otherwize the xmas holidays get in the way!!! ARGH! So here's to praying for AF or a BFP before hand......i actually have a 14mm follicle from a natural cycle brewing today so i'm being rescanned friday and hopefully triggershot - hey ho you never know!
> 
> Hope you are all ok!!

Wow, I guess I didn't realize how long either...I'll hope for the best for you!


And I get to go have my first blood work within the hour. Waiting on daddy to come over to watch Claire for me. I hate talking to anyone other than my nurse or my doctor. Had a random nurse this morning and she was refusing to let me get blood work done -_- Thankfully Nurse Kelly called back and said no get in there if I want. And I said I do want. XD So blood work today and more than likely Thursday. This first week is my first hump that I want to get over and go from there.


----------



## mowat

Grow follicle! Hoping you get a natural BFP NImbec! If you don't you'll find the IVF process just speeds right along once you start---or that's what I found anyway. Exciting times!

Make sure you update us Butterflywolf! Tests are looking good.


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Nimbec!!! Fingers crossed for this year!!! FX

Butterfly - so glad to hear those tests are going well. When do you go for bloods?


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> *nods* One day at a time. Currently at this moment I am pregnant. Never know what tomorrow may bring so best to try to stay positive. And yea it is hard. The first chem I just...didn't believe it was real and couldn't connect. The last one I thought for sure would stick so that one hurt bad for me. This one I do honestly believe he/she will stick. Either our little Leon or our little Ashley. Everything is just looking too good for this one not to stick. The little I did chart this cycle it matches almost perfectly with Claire's and I have never had another chart that was like it. I'm already move involved with this one than DH is and he's trying not to let me get too excited because he doesn't want to see me hurt. Which sadly only makes me feel bad then.

How quick did you notice your other Chemicals?
Were your tests progressing like they are now or not?
How's it different?

I've got fingers crossed big time for you. Hope this is your take home baby! :happydance:


----------



## butterflywolf

11 dpo HCG is 28. I feel that's good since that is higher than my failed HCG levels with the chem's. Nurse says a bit low but we'll se what they do on Thursday. 
And some things are different other things are not. I'm not getting ahead of myself. With the first chem I lost that one three/four days after finding out. Went for beta Monday (had found out Friday night) and later Monday started to spot, Tuesday gone. Those tests never got dark. 
Last chem the tests started to get dark but never full blown dark. I got 1-2 weeks and that was it on the clear blue digi. Never moved. That one I found out on 11 DPO did not get blood work until 14 DPO (once more had found out on a Friday in the evening) 14 DPO levels where 20.2. At 16 DPO they were at 28 and another week later I finally lost the baby.


----------



## barbikins

I really hope this one sticks. I'm crossing my fingers hard for you.
So then you'll be going for bloods on Thursday again? I'll be waiting for an update! I hope they double or more!!!!


----------



## mowat

28 at 11dpo sounds fine to me? Hmmm, medical staff sometimes are clueless.


----------



## nimbec

Butterfly i think that level sounds great!! FX and toes that you double on thurday. I'm waiting with hope to hear from you!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Thursday cannot come soon enough. I'm pleased to say the tests just keep getting darker so I'm happy with that. For now. About this time tomorrow I should be heading to the clinic. You sure it can't be today XD Tomorrow comes today! *sings* Gah...I'm excited though feeling so great for this little one. Either little Leon or little Ashley (though the girls name is subject to change XD)


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm tired and want to nap since Claire is napping but I am just too paranoid waiting on results. Gah!


----------



## barbikins

OH yay - I had hoped you'd have that call already!
What time do they normally phone you?


----------



## butterflywolf

Tuesday she called in 2 hours and 10 minutes. It's now been four hours and fifteen minutes. The longer the wait the higher chances I have a bad feeling about it ...With the last chem I went in at 9 (same time as today) and she didn't call back until almost 4 with bad news. It's currently 1:15 roughly.


----------



## butterflywolf

All that worrying for nothing. XD 28 HCG Tuesday and 88.7 HCG today. Repeat test on Tuesday.


----------



## mowat

Sounds great!


----------



## eyemom

Woo hoo!


----------



## nimbec

Great news hun!!!!! 

shitty news this end :( I had a scan today and my follie had only grown 1mm in 4 days so this cycle is a total BUST no hope they said! So now i will go on birth control and basically wait wait wait EC is booked for first week in Jan BUT guess what DH is having the wobbles........i don't know what to do.....he is worried about the stress of the financial issues on us, the emotional side of it and also he said he is worried that everything is great now, quality of life, money, house etc why rock the boat?! He wants me to think about these things....then has said its my decision.....help i feel so confused he said ultimately he just wants to make me happy so if i decide to do it he will fully support but he is also happy with just the one. I know its the money side of things and i know its a gamble......but i have this overwhelming feeling that i want another baby ......its just inside me! 

Sorry for the rant ladies, i'm sat here so upset!!!!! :( :( 

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## nimbec

Blimey Mowat you are 12 weeks!!!!!!! second tri whoop whoop where did that time go?!!!


----------



## mowat

I don't know where the time went---it has felt incredibly slow and fast all at the same time. Starting to relax a little, but I can't really relax until after my nuchal scan on Wednesday. Feeling movement most days now (well, I'm pretty sure it's movement) so that's nice. Still getting occasional nausea/lack of appetite.

We had the same debate Nimbec. I just decided it was worth it. Can you picture your life in five years if you don't do go ahead with IVF? I figured I had to try everything or I would just be angry in five years. The debt is a little scary, but it doesn't make me miserable like not having tried would.


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm trying to figure out what to say to you nimbec. I know I can't say I've been there but I would like to think I can get the point of view of it. It isn't an easy road and it will cause stress on some situations. I agree with what mowat said. In five years from now if you didn't go through it how would you feel? Best thing that I know about in at least my relationship with my husband is communication. No matter what you're feeling talk it over with your DH. I'm sure he has a lot of emotions that may just be quite similar to yours. *hugs* I really wish I knew more of what to say. I really do. Sorry I wasn't much help.


Anyway 15 DPO today and took a Clearblue Digital 2-3 weeks. So that's awesome. According to my calculations I'm 4 weeks 1 day. I'm actually finding myself looking forward to Tuesday's blood draw because I just know it'll be up high enough.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies :) I know in my heart I want to try so the next few days will be a boy looking at how to finace it all. I'm also frustrated that it takes so long and the Xmas break screws it up for me grrrrr jan is 4 months away 4 whole months!! I will ask again if there is anyway around doing it sooner but I think it depends how quick af arrives! 

Great news butterfly :) so nice to hear positive news for you fx for next weeks draw although I'm sure you won't need it! Yay on digi 2-3 great numbers!! 

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok! 

Am I the only non preggy lady now?! Hope you don't mind me still being here? X


----------



## wannabemummyb

nimbec said:


> Thanks ladies :) I know in my heart I want to try so the next few days will be a boy looking at how to finace it all. I'm also frustrated that it takes so long and the Xmas break screws it up for me grrrrr jan is 4 months away 4 whole months!! I will ask again if there is anyway around doing it sooner but I think it depends how quick af arrives!
> 
> Great news butterfly :) so nice to hear positive news for you fx for next weeks draw although I'm sure you won't need it! Yay on digi 2-3 great numbers!!
> 
> Hi everyone else hope you are all ok!
> 
> Am I the only non preggy lady now?! Hope you don't mind me still being here? X

I'm still here but lurking.

Great news butterfly. 

Bec, i think you have to go for it. Would you regret it if you didn't? X


----------



## barbikins

Hey Butterfly - great to hear your numbers more than doubled :) WEE!
Fingers crossed it all works out this time around!

Becky, I agree with the other ladies - live with no regrets. Do what feel's right.
I was extremely determined for it to work out for us. And we did what we were capable financially too - knowing full well, we had limitations.

Wow, Mowat - well on your way. I totally understand the fast & slow thing. For me it was very slow at first because I wanted to be sure pregnancy would be sustain itself. And then it flew for a bit & now it's slowed down again. Friends of mine feel it's fast but when you have worries, discomforts, it cam seem like a LOT longer.

Erin, incredible - you're on the home stretch!


----------



## butterflywolf

In about 90 mins I get to go in for my next blood work. And then I wait...thankfully my mom, DD, and I are going to go to the Zoo today. So that should keep my mind busy this morning.


----------



## barbikins

What's your blood work result?!?!?!


----------



## butterflywolf

Finally got my results. Took longer cause my doctor still hasn't seen my results. He's been in surgery all afternoon. My nurse called though and they are 607 HCG at 18 DPO. She isn't sure if he'll want to do one more blood draw or just wait for a scan probably on the 24th.


----------



## nimbec

Great news Hun :) xx


----------



## mowat

Great news!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Great news congrats &#128512;


----------



## butterflywolf

First scan will be Oct 21st at 9am. By my dates I'm 6 weeks 4 days at that time and by LMP I would be 7 weeks 4 days. So hopefully at that time I will be able to see the heartbeat.


----------



## barbikins

That is so wonderful that things are progressing. Good on ya!

Well things on my end are OK but took for a stressful turn today. Stressful because of my history of premature delivery. My cervical measurement today was around 2cm (down from close to 4cm two weeks ago). It doesn't fall in the "norm" from what I see online but my doctor said that for my gestation it's normal however, because of my history - I have to go back again this Friday for another measurement. My stomach's just in knots. I'm scared of going into another situation where I deliver early. I just cannot, don't want to have another premature baby. My heart could not handle it.
I'm trying very hard to fixate on "normal" but I can't. It's a big drop in length. And of course, google is of no help because it seem contradictory to what my doctor said. I did read lots of woman who had thinner cervix than me & made to term but still - I just want to be more than normal. Like every other appointment where every thing looks 'great'.
My husband got to come with me finally. He hasn't been since I was around 13 weeks pregnant. And it was great fun to see the u/s but how awful that now he feels stressed about my situation. All in all, not an overall positive experience you know? 
Ugh. I feel sick. I can't wait for Friday to turn up. I am hoping things don't change or maybe they improve. Fingers crossed so hard!


----------



## butterflywolf

One day at a time. It sucks and I am praying for the best for you Barb. Is your doctor going to put you on bed rest at all? Don't know if that would help but just wondering I guess.


----------



## barbikins

No bed rest or anything. She called it "normal" but b/c it did shorten, and my history of going into premature labor she's being cautious & bringing me in again Friday for a measurement. She just said to modify my activity a bit more and that's all.


----------



## nimbec

Oh Barbs i have everything crossed for you, hopefully like they say all will be ok and its better they are over cautious - also i guess they maybe where not aware last time until too late so now even if it is shortening they can do everything possible to help :) I'm sure you read all the time on google about premature labours and cervix length but just remember most people only post with bad news!! not normal news! ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nimbec. Google is the enemy for sure. 
But I read lots of good stuff too of women making it to term on modified bed rest.
I'll just have to hang on & hope Friday is good news OR better news. I don't know. It's just not sitting well with me. I really don't want a preemie.


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Barb! Do they do a cerclage this late? Really hoping you don't need anything and you look fine on Friday.


----------



## mowat

Had a crazy day of rushing around to my appointments. Scan was first and everything was great! The tech was really nice and described everything she saw. Told me right away when things were normal. Even got some fabulous photos which I wasn't expecting. Then had to rush off to my doctor's appointment. Oh my goodness I want her to be my new best friend---she was so fun! She agreed with all of my concerns (cervical length, placenta accreta) and wrote a letter to my doctor's at home. She recommended monthly transvaginal u/s after 20 weeks. Is that what you're getting Barb?

Saw a couple of newborn twins on my way out of my appointment---nearly freaked out! Holy cow I might actually have twins this spring!


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, we didn't discuss if Cerclage would be an option IF needed. She didn't bring that up at all. But I have a list of things to discuss with her & that is one of them.
I've been doing a lot of reading that says a lot of times, especially this far on the Cerclage can do more damage than good. And 28 weeks plus, they don't take too much into account re: cervix. We'll see how Friday goes.

So happy to hear all is going well :)
As for me, I had weekly transvaginal ultrasound that eventually went to bi-weekly & still continue to be bi-weekly. That's to measure my cervix. And we also do an ultrasound to make sure baby's happy & all is well. I presume I will be doing this weekly at some point? I'm curious to see what happens after tomorrow's appointment & if I will be prompted for more doctors appointments because of it.


----------



## butterflywolf

I would think around 30 weeks they will start doing it weekly for you. At least that's my guess. I know on a non high risk pregnancy starting at 34 weeks I was going in weekly. Though I know this go around if this one sticks, my doctor will probably do a third trimester scan to make sure I don't have another large baby. Still praying since I had Claire that I don't have another large hemorrhage during next ones labor. Lost over 2 liters of blood which translates to 2000ml. Still remember so clearly and vividly how close I was to 1) transfusion and 2) having my uterus taken out if the bleeding did not stop within another minute.


----------



## barbikins

Holy crap! Well, if you end up w/another big baby (every baby's different so lets hope not) maybe they could induce you a bit early - to avoid that? Because that's life threatening!

Yeah we'll see what my OB says tomorrow & the weeks ahead. Fingers crossed I'm still considered "normal" for this point in the pregnancy and I'm really just a normal, average woman this pregnancy.

My stomach's been in major, major knots since yesterday. And I'm shattered from broken sleep last night. My stomach was aching all night & crampy - which freaked me out. I was convinced I was going back to hospital today. But I'm pretty sure now it's just from all the over active bowls from stress.....my stomach takes the brunt of it!


----------



## butterflywolf

I know early induction is a possibility for me. But Claire shocked everyone. I was measuring right on to sometimes one week ahead. So there was never any red flags that would have indicated her being so large. Thankfully my body had handled it well and I didn't go into shock, but I'm sure I was flirting with it. I'm just glad I listened to my gut when they asked me if I wanted to hold her as soon as she was delivered and I said...no. Just had a feeling something was off with me. 

And yes let's pray/hope everything that you are just a 'normal' woman for the rest of this pregnancy for you. And I am sure it's all the worry and stress right now. Tomorrow will come soon enough and I'm sure it'll be good news.


----------



## mowat

Wow, weekly ultrasounds! Don't get that service here!

How big was your daughter Butterflywolf? My son was 9 lbs 4 oz and the doctor is guessing the twins will be quite a bit smaller. Maybe I'll actually need 0-3 month clothing!


----------



## nimbec

HI all just a quicki to wish you the best for today Barbs - hope you get some positive news x


----------



## butterflywolf

mowat said:


> Wow, weekly ultrasounds! Don't get that service here!
> 
> How big was your daughter Butterflywolf? My son was 9 lbs 4 oz and the doctor is guessing the twins will be quite a bit smaller. Maybe I'll actually need 0-3 month clothing!

9 lbs 3 oz and 22 inches. She wore 0-3 months for maybe two weeks of her life before going into 3 months XD She grew like a weed. She's still rocking the 90 something % tile for height. 
I'm also guessing the twins will be smaller. I'm going to say 5 lbs to 6 lbs for your twins. Can you imagine holding something that small when your first was so big? XD


----------



## mowat

I don't imagine I'll even have to push to get out babies that small! It might be nice to have little babies as I was kind of disappointed with how big my first was---he didn't look like what I thought a newborn should look like.

How did the scan go Barb?


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, for sure your babies will run smaller than if you had a singleton. I hope you can carry to term & give natural birth. Any reason you may have to have C-Secion? I know with twins the EDD is not as long as with singleton. What is the EDD that they gave you, given they are twins?

My scan went very well Friday - thankfully!!!!
My cervix was at 2.1cm on Wednesday by Friday it went back up to 2.8cm.
The u/s tech said I have a perfect cervix. My doctor was also very happy. The cervix does start to naturally get smaller into third trimester. I will go back next Wednesday & the one after for u/s. So October 22nd will be my final ultrasound on my cervix so long as everything continues to look well!


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Barb! 

I think 35 weeks is the average for twins, induction around 37-38 weeks. Hoping to avoid a c-section. The high risk doctor said she often recommends an epidural because they often have to do a bit of "manual" removal for the second baby.


----------



## nimbec

Great news barbs what a relief!! Mowat eeek 'manual removal' tee hee sounds interesting lol! Fx all goes we too! X


----------



## butterflywolf

Great news Barb! 

Mowat: I got an epidural for DD and I still could move every which way X'D It took the edge off but I was all over the place even with it. Pretty sure the nurses got mad at me but I couldn't sit still. 


I wasn't going to test anymore but I had a Clearblue Digital yet so why not. 3 Plus weeks now which is great since I am over 5 weeks. Came up rather swiftly too so I think that's great. Hopefully that means I'm at least out of the Chemical worry zone. One day at a time.


----------



## mowat

Best of luck Butterfly---yep, one day at a time. I've moved on to one week at a time now... a bit of progress I guess!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sure is quiet in here. Hope everyone is doing well. 6 days 19 hours roughly until my first scan. The weekend went by real quick so hopefully it'll go quick again when Friday comes. XD At least I feel confident now that this is NOT a chemical pregnancy since on Friday I will be at least 6 weeks along.


----------



## nimbec

great that all is still good butterfly :) happy for you!


----------



## barbikins

manual extraction?! Oh gawd. Lets hope it will just happen naturally!
Epidural is a nice thing :) LOL

I've got my next u/s tomorrow afternoon. So nervous for it!
And then one more tomorrow. Hope my cervix is HAPPY.

I had some serious belly aches yesterday...especially under my belly - was concerning me. 
Ugh....I can't wait to make it to 37 weeks....baby still in belly....and then I can stop worrying about symptoms.


----------



## butterflywolf

Can't wait to hear your next apt with the scan, Barbs!

For me I woke up with light brown spotting not much and not too filled with worry but going to try to take it easy today. If I'm not mistaken I had this as well the same day/time frame with Claire. If it worsens I'll call my doctor which in the mean time he will probably have me get blood work done. Otherwise waiting until Tuesday for my scan.


----------



## barbikins

Butterfly....I hope it's nothing. Brown is not bad. 
I had spotting early on. It was a blood clot.


----------



## barbikins

Well, girls...team yellow turned to team BLUE!
I was looking at my measurement results today & didn't expect to see it at allllll

Fetal Gender: Male.....wow. I kept staring at it in disbelief!! LOL
I'm processing it....I'm a bit nervous about a boy....but I'm sure it'll be awesome!
I told My husband....he wants to keep it to ourselves...not åsure why? Anyway...wow.
I just feel bad that my husband didn't get his surprise at deliver :(


----------



## mowat

Oh my Barb, congrats! The surprise would have been nice too though. I'm hoping I can hold out, but I'm super tempted by good deals on second hand clothes. I think if I end up with two boys one of them might be wearing a super cute and pretty snowsuit next year! Whatever, its not like we're traditional anyway.

Sorry about the spotting Butterfly. I had some right before my first scan too. Super excited for you!

Nice chart Nimbec---anything to explain the drop yesterday?


----------



## butterflywolf

Spotting stopped mid-afternoon. So yay. 

And omg that's awesome Barb! A little boy <3 I know there is no way I'll be holding out to delivery. I'm a 'gotta know' person. ^^;; Really hoping this will be my little Leon but again happy if it's another girl. Either way we are done after this child. 

Though I will admit this pregnancy is already slightly different than Claire's. I'm craving meat and salt. Just made DH go out and get me ritz crackers with spreadable cheese XD


----------



## barbikins

butterfly glad the spotting stopped. It happened with my pregnancy & everything checked out normal. It's good that it didn't get heavier and dark red. I was a nervous wreck for weeks and every time I saw the spotting, I FREAKED OUT! At one time there was even bright red blood - not much but there. Anyway, it all worked out in the end & the bleed stopped.
When do you see your doctor?

Yeah I am someone who likes to know. That's my personality too. But I held out for my husband & I was OK with it. But then I saw it and BAM!....shit....I felt horrible. I still feel badly it wasn't a surprise for him :(
But he did say if I were to find out accidentally that he would want to know. So, I told him. But he wants to keep it a surprise for everyone else.

I will be asking for a confirmation next week....just to be sure it is actually what I saw!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. Stalking but sooo busy. :( Doing okay here...not long to go now.

Random thought, but has anyone kept up with Meg?


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> butterfly glad the spotting stopped. It happened with my pregnancy & everything checked out normal. It's good that it didn't get heavier and dark red. I was a nervous wreck for weeks and every time I saw the spotting, I FREAKED OUT! At one time there was even bright red blood - not much but there. Anyway, it all worked out in the end & the bleed stopped.
> When do you see your doctor?
> 
> Yeah I am someone who likes to know. That's my personality too. But I held out for my husband & I was OK with it. But then I saw it and BAM!....shit....I felt horrible. I still feel badly it wasn't a surprise for him :(
> But he did say if I were to find out accidentally that he would want to know. So, I told him. But he wants to keep it a surprise for everyone else.
> 
> I will be asking for a confirmation next week....just to be sure it is actually what I saw!

I freaked out more with the spotting with Claire than I did with this one. This one to me I was calmer specially since it was only tan to light brown. I knew what it was old blood. And my scan is on Tuesday and I talk with my Dr. right away after the scan. Which is in 4 days 21 hours and 30 mins roughly, but who's counting. 

Yea that does suck but hey it happened. It wasn't like you went out of your way XD Like I probably would have done. And it will be a huge surprise for everyone else but at least you can start to buy some boy stuff now. 

Wow 36 weeks gone already! Really not long now! Eek exciting eyemom.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

WOW barbs a boy!! They are so so cool ok i'm bias but honest i'm so happy for you - sorry you found out though :( 

Hi eyemom exciting times ahead! 

I had an email from meg a few weeks ago she is ok and gradually feeling happier i think. Its been tough times for her - i think bars may have more of an update than me? 

well as for me my chart looks like my pregnancy chart - typical mind games as i was told my egg wasn't mature enough so no chance this cycle BUT now of course i can't help but think maybe.....its such a cruel time :( When AF arrives dh and i will decide whether we go straight ahead with the IVF and aim for transfer either Dec/Jan depending on protocol - beause my amh came back so high 62.5 they may do a short one or wait a bit longer for financial reasons. I'm pretty emotional today i just want to get this over with and have a plan - i would LOVE to be pregnant but in my heart i know i'm probably not!! If you fancy comparing my chart its like my july 2012 one! 

Hi everyone else x


----------



## mowat

Can't believe you're 36 weeks already Eye!


----------



## barbikins

Erin you're almost there! One more week & you're full term :)
Yes, I keep in touch with Meg daily - she's doing great! Her little boy is growing so fast & is adorable :) We live not too far from one another and I plan to go visit her once I'm on Maternity Leave!

Yes, and I already ordered a few outfits for a boy on line :) I really have to be careful & curb my spending LOL
I don't want to buy so many things and then the baby out grows it in no time!
I try to be smart about it and buy bigger clothes to grow into, though.

Butterfly, I'd be counting down the minutes as well - I actually DID! It's a nerve wracking process if you've had a pregnancy loss. 

Nimbec, sorry to hear about your cycle - but great news on the IVF plans. I wish you the very, very best. xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, how are you feeling? Wow, already 14 weeks!
Do you have a baby bump?


----------



## butterflywolf

Nimbec: Your chart does look good. Who knows maybe there is a rainbow baby. If not you'll be starting a new chapter and in due time you will have another beautiful baby in your arms.

Barb: yes be smart about the sizes you buy. If you have a large baby (like I did) she was in size 3 months by the time she was 2 weeks and in 6 months within two/three months. Even now she's mainly in 24 months/2T and is only almost 15 months. I felt bad because a lot of the shower outfits we got she either didn't wear or only wore once. 
Glad to see Meg seems to be doing well ^^
And 3 days 23 hours and 55 mins. 

Blah I slept HORRIBLE last night. I was tired at 8:30 went to the bedroom to watch tv for half an hour and then tried to sleep at 9 did not happen. 11:30 got out of bed came online for a bit then went back. Tried to sleep again could not. Finally around 1 I fell asleep however at 2 I woke up to go potty and then took another hour to get back to bed. I feel like a head cold but it isn't because I don't have a cold but it's that feeling. And on and off nausea already today. Not much but enough to notice. Hoping to nap a fair amount today since we have a dinner with some in laws and we are not saying anything to them so hopefully I can get my head into the game XD However...I thought I was craving meat I am not. I almost ALWAYS LOVE steak. We're going to a steak place tonight and steak just sounds disgusting. Hopefully I'm not in trouble tonight and can hide our secret X'D


----------



## mowat

I do have quite a bump! Or at least I feel like I do. A friend was over last weekend for dinner and I thought for sure she'd notice and I wouldn't even have to tell her, but she didn't notice! Or she didn't say anything at least. I was so shocked I didn't end up telling her.

Unfortunately I'm starting to feel worse again. Woke up this morning with a horrible headache. Had breakfast and took some tylenol and then promptly threw up. Managed to get to the doctor and she gave me a couple fabulous pills. I have an appointment on Monday so I'm hoping the doctor can prescribe something. Apparently some women have horrible morning sickness in the second trimester---who knew!


----------



## butterflywolf

They'll notice soon enough XD


It's 2 in the morning and I feel poopy. I have never had morning sickness with Claire but guess what...I think it's saying hi.


----------



## nimbec

Oh no ladies i had hyperemesis with Harrison ended up in hospital 3 times to be rehydrated :( Metoclopramide is a wonderful drug!!!!! Hope it goes away soon for you!! I had it untill about 24 weeks :0!!


----------



## mowat

Ugh, horrible sleep. Trying to save my last two pills.


----------



## barbikins

Nausea in pregnancy...how fun! I took and continue to take Diclectin. I am other wise miserable and hardly eating :(

Wow Mowat - 15 weeks! You rocking a bump yet?!


----------



## barbikins

Mowat, just noticed you wrote about your bump already :) Post a shot for us!!!
Your friend may have just not said anything...I wouldn't say anything incase that friend was just bloated! 
Mowat what were these few pills? I've only heard of Diclectin being used. Sorry to hear your nausea is back. Well, I tried to stop using Diclectin a few times with fail. Again recently & my evening/night time nausea came right back. I noticed that feeling I get in my tummy (very specific to pregnancy nausea) and I didn't want to eat much of anything. And then going to sleep nauseated....so I'm back on the pills. I'd rather be able to eat well & nourish baby. It may also be why I lost 5lbs recently...?

Butterfly (have you told us your name by chance?) I'm happy to hear you're having more pregnancy symptoms....only because it means things are progressing. This is great news. When's your scan? Do you have to wait until 13 weeks?
Yes, lots of babies out grow the clothes in the first year. Every baby's bodies are very different. It's SO hard though. The clothe are SO cute! But I'm reining it in....*sigh*..


----------



## butterflywolf

Nausea has calmed down but then again I am having a midnight snack to make sure I don't get sick when I wake up. Otherwise the nausea isn't too bad the past day or so. 
Names Amy (And I am horrible with remember people's name ^^;; I know yours is easy cause it's in your user name Barb. But the rest I am so sorry ^^;; )

My scan is in 24 hours exactly. Tomorrow morning at 9am. I'll be between 6w 4d and 7w 4d. My best guess is going to be 6w 6d but we shall see

And XD Glad you're reigning it in and I agree it is so HARD not to just buy it cause it's cute. When I had my chemicals I focused on Claire and was buying any outfit that was cute...she got a lot of new, cute outfits at those times lol


----------



## barbikins

Hi Amy :) Yes, its easy to remember mine! LOL
It's good you have found a way to cope with the nausea. It's too bad you have to get up for that midnight snack, however. Lots of people I know keep snacks beside the bed for the AM. I didn't have as much issues in the morning as late afternoon, evening...progressively worse towards bed time.

Oh awesome, tomorrow :) You must be very anxious to get to the appointment to see that everything's going as it should. I have my fingers crossed for you. Let us know once you're back how it went. I'm sending you good vibes :)

Clothing shopping for babies is so much fun! Very hard to resist.
We have lots of sleepers/onsies but now that I know it's a boy, we need some actual outfits. I have bought just a few items last week & they are of different sizes.


----------



## butterflywolf

I have some crackers and water on my nightstand but they don't do enough in the middle of the night. I am thinking of trying and see how it goes tonight without eating at midnight but not sure. I already know I"m going to be wide awake most of the night with the scan in the morning XD And yikes having it get worse at night sounds crappy too. Mine is in the morning or middle of the night and for the most part gone by 10AM. Though I can get waves of nausea on and off throughout the day. 

Yes I am very anxious. Only oh....about 19 hours to go >.> But I mean who's counting lol. And thanks for the good vibes ^^ 

I love little boy outfits XD Specially the little tuxes/suits. Gosh now I want to go baby clothes shopping. All right we all need to meet up and just go shopping. lol And that's smart of getting all different sizes. I will say the sleepers are the worse at least for us for sizing. Though Claire is 18 months to 2T for shirts, pants she is 12 to 18 months but with sleepers she can fit in a 12 month yet though those are just starting to get snug, but the 18 month one is way too big yet on her. We're just happy we have separates for the most part now for sleeping. Most of the time they do not match though XD Last night she was in a blue/pink superman top for pj's and a red with white hearts pj pants. It was a bad match lol


----------



## butterflywolf

I doubt I'll have time to read in the morning so last post from me until after scan. 12 hours 30 mins until scan. I was going to go to bed a few mins ago but saw some cereal I had and went that sounds good. I ate a bowl and now I'm awake. At least for a little while longer. Still hoping I'll be able to sleep tonight and not be too anxious. Kind of feel like a kid on Christmas eve awaiting for Santa to arrive. Though in my case it's more than just excitement. Fear, hope, scared, excited and so many other feelings. I might be more scared than excited now though. Hopefully I can keep my blood pressure down too cause usually on scan dates it sky rockets. Still remember with the 20 week scan with Claire my blood pressure was 180/100 ^^;; They took it right after the scan after I started to calm down and it dropped to 125/78. I seriously work myself into a panic attack. :(


----------



## mowat

Good luck Amy!


----------



## mowat

I'd love to post a shot, but I'm a little tech illiterate. I'm thinking if I put flickr or something on my laptop I should be able to send photos from my phone and post them. Just never done it before and I haven't had any spare time lately! I'll get on it!


----------



## butterflywolf

I have no idea how to upload from a phone since my phone is a tracfone (Prepaid) and very basic. I just know from laptops XD

Anyway

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_0954_zps49be1972.jpg

Baby measuring 6 weeks 5 days so I officially have due date now of June 11th. Heartbeat was 139 BPM. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats I wouldn't buy a bunch of blue just yet ;)


----------



## barbikins

Amy, amazing news!!! Yes, wait to find out what you're having first :) It's hard to resist baby shopping however. I got confirmation today that I'm indeed having a boy. Saw his bits on the monitor - oh boy! LOL
You have a little jelly bean, cute photo :)

Anyway ladies, I'm currently in the hospital under observation. My blog goes into detail as to what happened last night. Short end of the story is, I had a lot of very uncomfortable Braxton Hicks conractions clustered yesterday morning. I decided not to self diagnose and better be safe than sorry so I went into Triage. All looked fine in observation but they did this test called, fFN which determines if you may go into labor in the next two weeks & my test came back positive. The positive portion of the test is unfortunately inconclusive. It's only positive 50% of the time...so I hope I'm the other 50%. As of this morning, my cervix was still long, closed & happy. My BH are back to normal. I do have cramping however from being man handled yesterday with two manual exams. If I can get to the point this week of NO symptoms (including this cramping) I can go home to rest & just observe my own symptoms. It makes me nervous on one hand because then the next two weeks are so important. I got injections of steroids for maturing baby's lungs incase I do end up having this baby early. I really don't want a premie - that's too much for me to handle. I want a full term, healthy baby boy!!!! Lets hope it's a false positive. And I'm hoping tomorrow I can go home! FX


----------



## butterflywolf

Your entire pregnancy and then some, Barb, you have been in my thoughts. Hoping everything will check out fine. Keep on cooking little baby boy. I'm really hoping/praying things will go fine for you. Just gotta be a mom and tell your little boy, demand him he must stay in the womb for another 7-8 weeks! 

And if I do buy anything baby related it'll be neutral. In my heart I'm preparing for another girl that way it isn't a let down or a shock, but I'm just hoping that since this pregnancy is already so different than Claire's that just maybe. My friend (the one I have mentioned before about maybe being psychic) strongly has a feeling it is a boy. Well about 9 or 10 more weeks before I can see if my SIL will sneak me in for a private scan. Otherwise around Jan 22 will more than likely be the gender reveal scan. (Though may be earlier). 

As long as this little one is still good after next apt. (Nov. 21st) I may buy some new neutral onesies since I just got a decent coupon in the mail at Target and if I can find a manufacture coupon I'd be paying half price. Can't complain on getting 3 or 5 pack of onesies normally range 9.99 and 12.99 for either 5 or 6.


----------



## butterflywolf

I just read your blog, Barb and holy cow. I already don't like it when I can't have my doctor since I adore him, and I don't feel comfy with any others but I can only imagine what you went through with all the different ones. Yikes! Glad it all checked out well on ultrasound though!


----------



## mowat

Read your blog Barb---agh! Glad you're doing better today!

So happy your scan went well Amy. Exciting times!


----------



## mowat

I think this might work! Not sure how to share it without the link, but whatever, progress!

2014-08-05 17.32.53.jpg


----------



## mowat

Oops. Didn't work.


----------



## mowat

2014-08-05 17.32.53.jpg


----------



## mowat

I think this will do it.

13 weeks or so.
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-03 19.26.59.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## butterflywolf

LOVE the picture and bump!!


----------



## nimbec

yay you can see the bump :) lovely pic xx


----------



## barbikins

great bump!!!


----------



## barbikins

No positive progress today...my cramps are still present. I think I'm going to be here for a while. I'm waiting to see my OB today after her rounds. I believe she should be coming by. I'm really feeling down today. I'm getting increasingly afraid of my near future, of having this baby early, of not knowing what will happen.
They wouldn't give me an ultrasound today and nothing's sitting well with me. I'm trying so hard to stay positive and that baby will stay inside, but I have this awful, awful feeling like this positive test will be a real one for me. And being here, at the hospital, while safest place to be - it's doing a number on my soul.
Sigh...


----------



## butterflywolf

If I could I'd come visit you Barb and give you a big ol' hug. Like you said you and your baby are in the safest place possible right now. I still hope your little boy stays in there for a little while longer, but time will sadly tell. Keep us updated and as always you are always in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## nimbec

Oh my goodness barbs I just read your blog I had missed it here :( I'm so sorry I can't imagine how worries you are :( thinking of you and hoping symptoms disappear quickly!!!! Xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Barbs hope everything calms down and UR Lil guys slows down and decide to camp out a Lil longer!!!

I had DS1 at 32-33 weeks and beside a 2wks NCIU stay he's graduating this year!! Hope this HTH!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Thinking of you Barb. Every day counts---you're almost to 30 weeks! Still, hope everything settles and I even hope you can complain about being overdue in 10 weeks!


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey Barb, not sure if you have been checking on here as well, but I just read your blog post today. I'm glad that the BP medication seems to be working. I'm glad your OB seems to be taking great care of you. And I know the feel of missing your husband, dogs and home while you are in the hospital. I know my hospital allows it, could you see if your DH is able to bring your dog up to see you for a little while?


----------



## barbikins

OK take two: had to repost.
Thanks for your concerns ladies & positive thoughts.
Things are status quo today. My cramps have improved lots so I'm holding onto that.
I think even if I felt better tomorrow, I'd want another night for assurance that it's not a fluke. 

The blood pressure meds seemed to have helped reduce my BH a lot. And by reducing that, hopefully making my uterus happier. I'm still ever nervous.
I also hope the meds are not the sole cause of the cramps easing up b/c I'd love it to be gone because my uterus is just happy again. You know? I don't want the meds to be a bandaid solution.

How are you girls all doing?


----------



## mowat

So glad you're doing a little better today Barb. Sounds like you're being well taken care of anyway. Really hoping you get to go home soon. When were you finishing work?

Not much new here over than the fact that I woke up this morning without a headache! Woohoo! I think I've had a headache everyday for the last four weeks solid. It's amazing what you can get used to.

How's everyone else?


----------



## nimbec

Gosh barbs what a rollercoaster :( So pleased you seem to have a great ob! Fx things start to improve again and you will be home in no time!! I had Harrison at what they thought was 36wks but turned out to be 34 weeks he was in scbu for a week but then home with me - i'm sure you have heard lots of positive stories tho! x


----------



## barbikins

I had a better nights sleep, no cramps over night or this morning. Hoping it stays this way. It's hard to trust my body. Mornings start out well in general. 
But at this moment I feel more like myself since Monday. 

I had lots of headaches in my first trimester during my first pregnancy. It was daily. Didn't have it this time around. Pregnancies are really just SO different. 
I'm glad things are going so well for you xo

Nimbec, lots of positive stories yes. But I need to hold out longer than 30 weeks. I'm at 30 today. I also don't really hold much value to preterm success stories because my daughter didn't survive being born at 32 weeks when everyone told us how well she was doing and no one had any concerns about survival. I would still like to make it to at least 37 weeks. Holding onto hope.


----------



## nimbec

Great news things remain positive today :) I really hope you make it to at least 37 weeks and are complaining at 40 weeks that you want him out!! It could still happen he may calm down and stay comfy for a while longer. I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Glad to see this morning is better for you Barb. Really hoping you'll be able to go home today or tomorrow. Yay for 30 weeks. Seven more to go, hear that little baby boy? You gotta stay in there for your own good and your mama's sanity until then! So get comfy for awhile longer! Keeping you in thoughts/prayers


Well 7 weeks 1 day here and honestly my pregnancy symptoms have almost all gone away. Minus the if I wake up at 2 or so in the morning I am starving. And Still being tired, but other than that it's mirroring now Claire's pregnancy. I personally can't wait until 8/9 weeks when hopefully I can pick up this baby's heartbeat with my Doppler. I still can't feel at ease even after seeing the heartbeat. No idea why, but I can't. I was the same with Claire though and I didn't calm down until 20 weeks when I knew everything was all right with her. 

Mowat, WOOT! Glad you didn't wake up with a headache. I had many of them with Claire, found out it was related to my body needing caffeine. Which was weird cause 1) I don't drink coffee at all and 2) about two/three months prior to getting pregnant I had sworn off soda. So all I did was drink soda once a day (great while I had two) and headaches would be gone. Didn't help with the fact that I still woke up with them though.


...I lied ...Nausea said hi again this morning. Thankfully it's really only been nausea so far and I have yet to toss up my cookies.


----------



## barbikins

Amy, that's how it works - you jinx yourself if you say you dont have symptoms lol
Yes - this boy has to stay IN! I am really hoping with bedrest, I get this baby as far as possible. 37 weeks would be wonderful!

Well girls, I'm not going home yet. I have to stay the weekend, re-evaluate Monday how I'm feeling. If I don't have symptoms, we need to reduce my meds - the Adalat (BP meds) to see if I remain symptom free off the drugs. And only AFTER that can we decide if I'm staying or going. I have this horrible feeling however that I'm staying.


----------



## butterflywolf

Yes jinxing...XD At least the nausea seems for the most part settled down now so not too bad only about an hour worth of it today. 

Sucks you're still there this weekend, but it's for the best. I hope Monday everything will look awesome though for you. I know it's hard to stay optimistic (Usually I'm one to plan for the worst but hope for the best), but we are all hoping for the best for you and your little boy. 

I'm really praying that you get there to 37 weeks. Only 7 more to go.


----------



## Sis4Us

Barbs so glad things R Calming down but sorry u have to stay a Lil longer but we All know its for the best!! Hang in there Baby B listen to Ur Momma!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls. I'm trying to remain positive :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I don't write on this thread as it doesn't really apply to me and I don't want to intrude, however I have known Barbs for a while and constantly read to see how she is doing (although funnily enough have been reading about all of you lovely ladies and wish the best for all of you!!). Anyway Barbs I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you lots and wishing and praying the best for you! Look after yourself and as scary as everything must be you are in the best place possible (even if the food totally sucks ;)!! ) Big hugs :hugs: (If you don't remember me I'm from the 35 and trying for 19 months thread.... ) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Yep I remember you :) thanks for the kind words. It's a very stressful period and I'm trying to remain hopeful and positive. There are days and moments it is difficult. 
I want nothing more than this baby to bake to term. 

I don't have much updates currently. 
I did have some concerning discharge this morning and waiting for nurse to make her rounds. Ugh, always on my toes.


----------



## butterflywolf

WhiteOrchird, Hello and you are never intruding here ^^ We are all friends here. 


Barb: Baby boy is really keeping you on your toes huh. I hope the discharge is nothing important. If I could I'd wave a magic wand and make it be 7 weeks from now. Doesn't work that way though...grr. 
Are you having cramping yet or they still subsided?


----------



## barbikins

nurse & doctor say its normal. long as its not green, brown, bloody or my amniotic fluid is leaking. but it doesnt make me feel any better. 

no cramps yesterday, today a bit. my stomach is also upset today so I'm having a hard time figuring out if it's b/c my stomachs' angry or it's my uterus. 
we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mowat

I hope you've got a private room at least Barb. Yuck, I hate being stuck in the hospital.


----------



## barbikins

i couldnt score private...in semi. had the room all to myself until Friday night which was SO nice. This girl's nice enough but she's quite noisy. Hard, hard time sleeping with her here. I'm exhausted.


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm sorry you couldn't have a private room. The hospital I go to has only private rooms which is nice. 

Anyway saw on your blog you were going to update and I am hoping for the best for you! Can't wait to read your update! Hope you're doing all right.


----------



## barbikins

Ooops I was going to update & honestly got distracted.
Things are going well today - nothing to update on my end of things.
I am without my roommate today because she went into labor, had her baby boy. Shes a few days shy of 24 weeks so I'm really nervous for her. It was very emotional this afternoon.
This place is great for anxiety I tell ya!!

Amy, how are you feeling??


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Ooops I was going to update & honestly got distracted.
> Things are going well today - nothing to update on my end of things.
> I am without my roommate today because she went into labor, had her baby boy. Shes a few days shy of 24 weeks so I'm really nervous for her. It was very emotional this afternoon.
> This place is great for anxiety I tell ya!!
> 
> Amy, how are you feeling??

Being distracted is okay too though. Keeps you busy. Glad things seem to being doing good for you. Did your doctor lower your meds to see how your cramping goes?

OMG! She is in my thoughts/prayers. 

I see it's very good for anxiety! Not that you need anymore!!


I'm doing good. Realizing how slow the first trimester goes. Forgot how slow it can go. Right now I just want to get to my next apt. on Nov 21st. Hoping before then I can pick up the heartbeat on my Doppler though. That helped me so much with Claire. 
Today I have been super tired though. I mean, sure I've been tired since finding out, but today my goodness. No energy what-so-ever.


----------



## barbikins

I'm off my meds officially as of today. So far, so good. Fingers are crossed.
I still wish I didn't have the discharge I'm having :/
I'm checking every time I go to the bathroom. I even had my nurse inspect it. I'm crazy paranoid. But I don't trust this nurse, so waiting for night nurse and if it is who I think it is, she will have a better answer for me. That's how much faith I have!!

I bet you're anxious. I was anxious for each & every single one of my appointments. All the way up to & including the last OB appointment I went to which was two weeks ago, tomorrow.


----------



## butterflywolf

Glad to hear that being off the meds isn't upsetting your uterus. Hopefully that means baby and uterus have calmed down. I wish I could tell you more on the discharge but I can't remember with Claire. Maybe I'll try and dig through some of my old threads and see if I can find anything. I do remember getting yellow/brown thick discharge towards the end of pregnancy but I couldn't tell you when it started. I really hope it isn't anything. Glad there is a nurse you like though! I had ones I liked and ones I didn't like when I was in the hospital with Claire. I liked the ones I had on Thursday night/Friday but then it was the weekend and...yea...not to say they are the 'shit' nurses but I just felt they didn't care as much. : / Though all the nurses that were monitoring my blood (had to have it taken a few times a day to make sure I was creating blood) They were all lovely XD I felt so bad for them...I have such horrible veins and they felt bad for poking me so much. 

Yep I'm anxious. Some days are worse than others. Last night was not a good night. I was quite anxious cause at night all throughout the night, on and off, my uterus felt so heavy. I have a bad habit right now too, to keep checking my discharge to make sure it's a happy clear/white color. The other habit I have is for about 2-5 mins a day I already am checking for a heartbeat ^^;; Yea coo coo me. I don't expect to hear anything for at least another week if not two weeks.


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey Barb, just read your blog update. I'm hoping and praying still. Sounds like things are going good though. Also seems that you and your doctor are a perfect match! Glad she prescribed you a private room and hopefully you wont have any added anxiety. Can't wait to hear/read an update tomorrow after your ultrasound.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Amy,
I was just writing this & in walked the ultrasound technician. Everything looks great, baby's happy & healthy. Unfortunately (as I was told many times) he didn't check my cervix. And that is what makes me nervous more than anything. I will have my cervix manually checked at some point and that's the only way any one gets a discharge here.
Symptomatically I'm doing alright. I have BH Contractions but this is nothing new. I have them through out the day, daily ever since 16th week of Pregnancy. Cramps was the next thing on the list & while there are a few moments I feel 'some thing', it's fleeting and disappear if I change my position or move around so I'm not sure what to make of it. Also, my one side (left) has been terribly achy, pully....doctors say it's probably weight of my stomach, my muscles stretching, etc. And when I feel these 'cramps' its mostly on that side & low so they say its likely associated. 
I have to say, I hate this symptom spotting CRAP. Stuff I'd probably brush off any other time!

I also check my CM every time I use the washroom, it's totally normal for you to do that. I wipe & check after every pee - I'm obsessed. I also wondered if I were leaking fluids and had them check today - nada. I'm so paranoid here & obsessive about every single thing my body does.....
It is mentally & emotionally unhealthy. I try to stay off the internet and from googling but some times I just can't help it! Even though I'm at a hospital and have medical staff at my disposal LOL!!!

I can see and understand using your Doppler however from what I understand, using one doesn't work for quite a while right? You mentioned a couple more weeks. So perhaps, put the Doppler down...hide it...do some thing so you're not compulsive about it. But I totally get it too. I'm not doing a great job of not obsessing either!


----------



## butterflywolf

So glad to hear the baby is happy and healthy. And I'm annoyed for you that he didn't check the cervix. Grr! Will your OB be the one to check your cervix manually then? Personally I think she'd be the only one I'd trust at this point. 

Glad to hear the symptoms aren't much. I honestly never experienced a BH or at least was aware of one with Claire, but I do know they are quite common from other ladies saying so. Also glad the cramps aren't too bad and they disappear fairly quick if you move. 

I'd have to agree that the ache on the left side is muscles stretching. I had that a lot with Claire towards the end. 

It is SO normal to check CM cause I do that daily a few times a day ...yea...I am just as bad as you are I think with that. But in my mind it's the best way to know what's going on quickly. As long as the CM is a nice happy white/clear color then I'm happy. If I see anything wrong I'll be phoning my doctor but no reason to. Still I keep on checking. 

I'm hoping you will be able to relax when they discharge you and you'll be able to go back home. And tomorrow you're 31 weeks! Knocking out those weeks! And I saw in your blog that you told baby to stay in there. I think he'll listen. 

And don't feel bad with googling stuff even with nurses/doctors right there at your disposal. After I had Claire was googling everything about the hemorrhage I had even though I asked about it and everything. I want to know what others went though! 

I'd have to ask Mike to hide the Doppler and knowing me I'll just get pissed off if he does that. XD So no hiding it here. And some people can pick up the heartbeat starting at 8 weeks, and as each passing week it is easier to pick up. Seems the average is 10 weeks, again though I have seen people though some of them I doubt at 8 weeks. Mainly I doubt because it's their first time using it chances are they found their own heartbeat. Without an audio clip I just don't think they did. I know that's bad but again statistics and my own knowledge. It is real easy to find my own heartbeat! Nice strong heartbeat I have! lol

So, you think your OB will let you go home tomorrow? By the sounds of things, things are looking awesome. And your two week time frame with that test will expire on ...was it Monday you had gone in? So the 3rd of Nov is when it would expire? Glad to see that it looks like the test for you was a false positive and I am SO happy to hear/see that.


----------



## butterflywolf

Happy Halloween all! Trick or Treaters will be starting shortly here. I wonder how many Elsa's or Frozen theme we'll get this year XD


----------



## mowat

I didn't have a single Elsa come to the door. Well, there might have been one hiding under a snowsuit!


----------



## butterflywolf

mowat said:


> I didn't have a single Elsa come to the door. Well, there might have been one hiding under a snowsuit!

The Elsa's we had you could only see the tiara and bottom half of the dress XD We had only 4 of them out of 120 trick or treaters. I was shocked.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, happy to say that I came home yesterday afternoon :) I had anxiety. I was paranoid over night (what else is new?). I have some intestinal pain & constipation so that's not helping my mini-stress sessions. I really hope I'll get back to feeling like my old self again soon so I don't have to worry about every sensation. I just hope he bakes for six more weeks!

Actually, neither the doctor on rounds nor my OB suggested I do a cervical check. They were both confident based on a lot of things that my cervix should be fine and they don't want to touch it if they don't need to. I'd feel more confident if it were still a decent length, closed & not funneling (starting to open up) but what can I do? Issue is, after 29 weeks the cervix doesn't tell them anything accurate (unless you're dilated & effaced!) because your cervix starts to naturally slowly ripen over the course of the third trimester. 
I'm on the uncomfortable side for many reasons so that adds to my worries. I have ligament pains on/off through out the day that are super bothersome, under my belly is achy, I have Hemorrhoids (ek) and so I'm always sore down there. Which adds to my crazy thoughts. And my belly some times feels so heavy & how the baby's positioned - at times feels like he's going to just fall out....LOL....all chalks up to not good for a paranoid woman!

LOL @ finding your own heart beat! Yep when I was put on monitors few times a day at hospital, it always picked up my pulse too. Just hang in there. It's so hard, I know. I was in your shoes too in the first trimester.
Sounds like we're in similar boats. Paranoid.
Alyson, I hope you're not going to be crazy like us :) 

I'll be updating my blog today...I'm sure there's a few ladies are wondering what's happened to me LOL...and I hope to be able to go to a better place again & blog about happier times. Just going to hang in there, take it easy. I must say, trying to take it easy at home's hard. I see all these things that are driving me crazy. Mostly messy & cluttered but it's not as important as my baby & I have to remind myself of it :) .....my neurotic side argues my points. LOL

I had not many kids come to the door. My step-daughter was here for Halloween and while they went out for about 1.5 hours, we turned off the lights because I couldn't be getting up to give out candies....& that was during prime time. Oh well, we have all this extra candies now. I lost a lot of weight during my hospital stay so I better pack on the pounds!

xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies:flower:

Sorry i have not been around. Its been a particularly difficult time here. We have decided that we are not doing the IVF January ..well not at all for the foreseeable. The financial strain of it had already caused arguments and the emotional toll of this ttc has caused no end of rows and difficulties. Without ttc we are a very happy family unit, we never row and have lots of laughs so i made the decision that we have to focus on what we have now. Obviously i'm gutted and its taken a while to get used too as there is no way it will accidentally happen as i don't O alone :cry: Seems everywhere i look there is pregnant women, ivf on the bbc news, adverts & people asking when no2 is coming along....its like twisting the knife. BUT i will get through this and already life is 100% better at home without the worry of the IVF. There is always this cycle of clomid...no pos opk yet but after this it is the end of my ttc journey. 

I wish you all good luck!! I will pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing but at the moment its all a bit raw and i need to think about other things such as focusing on riding and looking for a new horse maybe :0 or a puppy lol!! 

Barbs i will 100% still be following your blog & can't wait to see you little man...in another 6-8 weeks!! xx

Sorry I haven't addressed you all individually but i am thinking of you all :)


----------



## butterflywolf

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies:flower:
> 
> Sorry i have not been around. Its been a particularly difficult time here. We have decided that we are not doing the IVF January ..well not at all for the foreseeable. The financial strain of it had already caused arguments and the emotional toll of this ttc has caused no end of rows and difficulties. Without ttc we are a very happy family unit, we never row and have lots of laughs so i made the decision that we have to focus on what we have now. Obviously i'm gutted and its taken a while to get used too as there is no way it will accidentally happen as i don't O alone :cry: Seems everywhere i look there is pregnant women, ivf on the bbc news, adverts & people asking when no2 is coming along....its like twisting the knife. BUT i will get through this and already life is 100% better at home without the worry of the IVF. There is always this cycle of clomid...no pos opk yet but after this it is the end of my ttc journey.
> 
> I wish you all good luck!! I will pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing but at the moment its all a bit raw and i need to think about other things such as focusing on riding and looking for a new horse maybe :0 or a puppy lol!!
> 
> Barbs i will 100% still be following your blog & can't wait to see you little man...in another 6-8 weeks!! xx
> 
> Sorry I haven't addressed you all individually but i am thinking of you all :)

*hugs* It is a difficult road to go. I know it was a road Mike and I where thinking about specially with the miscarriages. I kept bumping up the date that if we weren't by this date he was getting snipped. It's stressful. TTC is stressful and I don't care what anyone else says about it. 
It sounds like this is the best choice for your family and I wish you and your family the best in this road. You will find complete happiness in time. Yes there will be things that will sting but just know you have a perfect little family. 
And if I may...get both a horse an a puppy >.> if I could I'd get another dog but where we live 2 is max per household. I've been trying to make my parents get a puppy...or two but they refuse to budge until they retire X'D I keep trying though.


----------



## butterflywolf

@Barb:

I am SO happy you are home! I am hoping now that you are you can try to go about life normally for the next few weeks. I'm glad they didn't check your cervix too! Leave it alone! Don't irritate it! 

I'm sure it will still take a little time to calm down and stop being "What is this" or "Is this a bad sign". I think since you told your little boy to stay in there he'll stay ^^

And yes...heartbeat...though I think I may have found it yesterday and again today but I LOOSELY say that. Found a fast chugging sound for a few seconds. Seems he/she doesn't like the Doppler and moves rather swiftly when it is on him/her. Not that I blame them for moving lol. 

Sadly I am almost always paranoid. I was with Claire until she was about 7 months old where I actually was able to sleep a bit better at night. Even though she started sleeping through the night at 4 months, I was just so paranoid. I'd just sit and watch her on the monitor making sure she was breathing. And then when she decided at 4 1/2 months she wanted to sleep on her tummy...I didn't sleep. I was SO paranoid. Heck I still am about her. XD I check in on her twice from 8 to 11pm to make sure she's all content and fine. No reason to think she wouldn't be she doesn't sleep with anything in her crib. 

If I could I'd come over and clean the house for you XD Though I'm one to speak. My house is a mess but it's mainly Claire's toys. Just focus on resting and baking your little boy!

Oh I'm starting to think this one is a boy. But...I can't help but feel like I'm going to get my hopes up. With Claire at 12 weeks I went it's a girl. I just knew. I keep telling myself it'll be another girl and I wont have my little boy (I did have gender disappointment with Claire since honestly I don't like little girls ...I prefer boys. Might have something to do with it was nearly always boys that I babysat). Of course I just want a healthy and happy baby I do. It's just with this being our last I would love a boy. Especially since we have a name picked out for a boy. For a girl...we no longer have a name. X'D I decided I hated the names we had. Maybe it's a sign that we are having a boy lol About 7 to 8 weeks before I can beg my SIL to sneak me in for a scan X'D


----------



## butterflywolf

Okay asking ...anyone here have any ideas how to get sleep!? Past few days I literally cannot sleep at all. I lay in bed and that is it. For hours at a time. I'm lucky to get thirty minutes of sleep here and there. So tempted to call my doctor up Monday and see if there is anything he can do cause I can't keep running like this. I literally broke down crying twice in the past 24 hours because I can't sleep.


----------



## karevet

Hi! I've been a lurker since the beginning of the thread (I followed you guys over from Barb's original thread). I'm rooting for all of you! 

I'm responding to your post about insomnia. I have TERRIBLE insomnia and was on Ambien for seven years before I got pregnant. I was terrified about what I was going to do when I got pregnant. My doctor told me to take the over the counter sleep medicine, Unisom. There are two forms, diphenhydramine (which is the active ingredient in Benadryl) or doxylamine. The doxylamine form is what I took. My doctor said that they often recommend it to pregnant women for morning sickness. I took two tablets every night my entire pregnancy. It really helped me. I wouldn't have been able to sleep without it. Now that my little boy is here (six months already!), I still take it at night to help me fall asleep. I'm still able to wake up when he fusses at night and can still function to tend to him.

Kari


----------



## butterflywolf

I will ask my doctor about those on Monday. Thank you! I'm sorry you have such bad insomnia too : ( I don't know how people can live with it. Usually I'm always out within 10 mins of resting so not being able so sleep is something new to me. 1 and a half nights roughly until Monday. I can make it...hopefully. At least Mike is letting me rest all day if I want to yesterday and hopefully today too. 

And aww 6 months old ^^ How fun. And feel free to post on here if you'd like. I like making friends ^^


----------



## butterflywolf

Holy crap! I slept last night! I was going to call my nurse/doctor this morning and double check with Unisom, but I got a fairly decent amount of sleep last night. Sure I still woke up a few times but was able to fall back to sleep rather quickly. Woke up at 12:45 had to eat almost puked. Woke up at 6:50 had to pee so bad! Almost fell back to sleep at 7 but tummy was not happy. Made Mike get up to get me crackers. Then I fell back to sleep shortly after until 8:15. So not a bad nights sleep at all. Hopefully I can get this more often now.


----------



## eyemom

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA lately. But wanted to let you know DD2 made a QUICK arrival yesterday morning. Can't wait to tell you all the story, but it's a lot to type on mobile. We're great...just...whoa lol.


----------



## butterflywolf

eyemom said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA lately. But wanted to let you know DD2 made a QUICK arrival yesterday morning. Can't wait to tell you all the story, but it's a lot to type on mobile. We're great...just...whoa lol.

OMG So exciting and happy for you! Can't wait to hear the full story ^^ Congrats!!!


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh Congratulations can't wait for the update - well done mama!!! xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Huge congrats x


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats !!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Barb, read your blog, glad to see you are doing well and just 5 more weeks until 37 you and baby boy can do it!


Also 9 weeks 1 day today and I heard heartbeat!!!!! I don't have a Doppler that tells me BPM but I know it was baby's cause mine goes thud...thud...thud... this was a chug chug chug <3 I am on cloud nine right now yay


----------



## mowat

Congrats Barb! Read your blog too.

Woohoo Butterflywolf!


----------



## nimbec

And me great news barbs :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies! Thanks :) I'm hanging in there. Still really nervous every single day what that day will bring, when I'll have this baby. I'm taking it easy. So far so good. 
I'm physically uncomfortable. Lot of aches! I wonder if being on rest contributes to that. 
How are you ladies making out?! Amy so happy you found the heart beat! Baby's heart is like galloping horses! I took some audio clips while at hospital :)

Alyson, how are you doing??? How are you feeling?! Any more ultrasounds?!

Becky, how are you?!

I'm so happy you guys follow my blog. Each of your supports are greatly appreciated. Xo


----------



## mowat

I'm alright. Next ultrasound is November 21st and I'm going to push for a cervical check at that point (I'll be 20 weeks). Starting to get pretty uncomfortable already! Some nights it is really hard to sleep as my belly is so heavy. Guess I'm snoring like a moose too! It'll all be worth it. We're on vacation now in Vancouver (I've been referring to it as our last vacation ever!). Just a long weekend, but should be fun---except my DS has his traditional vacation illness. Last time we went on vacation he had a horrible flu and threw up in a restaurant. Good times!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey ladies sorry I haven't posted much I've kinda been down in the dumps as my Dr won't do anymore medicated cycles until I get a Hysteroscopy!! :nope:

The Hscope should only cost a Copay and anesthesia but I'm very reluctant since I've never had issues on scans or anything else that they have done for them to think I have issues in uterine! It also puts me out of trying until Xmas so that make for NO BFPs until possibly next year and that is hard for me to swallow!! :(

I'm struggling here!! :nope:

Barbs so glad Lil guy is staying Put!!


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> Congrats Barb! Read your blog too.
> 
> Woohoo Butterflywolf!

Mowat - 18 weeks already??? Holy Cow! LOL
You're almost half way :) How are you feeling? How's your bump?


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> I'm alright. Next ultrasound is November 21st and I'm going to push for a cervical check at that point (I'll be 20 weeks). Starting to get pretty uncomfortable already! Some nights it is really hard to sleep as my belly is so heavy. Guess I'm snoring like a moose too! It'll all be worth it. We're on vacation now in Vancouver (I've been referring to it as our last vacation ever!). Just a long weekend, but should be fun---except my DS has his traditional vacation illness. Last time we went on vacation he had a horrible flu and threw up in a restaurant. Good times!

How often are you able to get ultrasounds? And have they been checking your cervix? I hope they would do it for you, no questions asked??

Yes, I felt uncomfortable very early on. And now? I feel like I have a 30lb baby I'm carrying - even though my stomach isn't that huge or anything! Very sore back now...

I really want to see Vancouver some day - everyone loves it. How long are you there for? Oh boy you're DS...has he the flu again?


----------



## barbikins

Sis4Us said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't posted much I've kinda been down in the dumps as my Dr won't do anymore medicated cycles until I get a Hysteroscopy!! :nope:
> 
> The Hscope should only cost a Copay and anesthesia but I'm very reluctant since I've never had issues on scans or anything else that they have done for them to think I have issues in uterine! It also puts me out of trying until Xmas so that make for NO BFPs until possibly next year and that is hard for me to swallow!! :(
> 
> I'm struggling here!! :nope:
> 
> Barbs so glad Lil guy is staying Put!!

Anesthesia??....Is it like the dye test or the saline test?
or what does this proceedure entail? It may be worth it before you spend more money. At a point, it is worth exploring to see if there's anything that's been missed.


----------



## Sis4Us

No dye or saline they actually put a camera up Ur Whoha and figure out what the issue is if anything and most dr burn of the lining or electrify it so u star fresh and clean but it can take awhile for that lining to grow back sometimes and w my luck that will be me :(

I Kinda got a shadow on a IC but I'm very Leary how lite it is so we will see my Mimi's would be Bday is the 13th hope she brings that BFP!! ;)


----------



## mowat

Ooh, fingers crossed for you! I never got a shadow that wasn't something.


----------



## mowat

I haven't had an ultrasound since my nuchal at 13 weeks. My 20 week is November 21st and the high risk OB agreed I should have my cervical length checked every 4 weeks after 20 weeks. However I don't think they're going to do it at the 20 week appointment. I see the doctor on Wednesday and I'll ask if she can add it to the ultrasound. Not sure if they'll agree.

My stomach just seems like it has exploded the past two weeks. Still have only gained a little bit of weight though, so that's nice. Feel way bigger than with my son. I can't imagine what I'll look like at the end. I'm totally understanding why the doctor said I'd probably need to be done work by the end of January---I'll be enormous!

We're just here in Vancouver for a long weekend (Friday until Tuesday). I've actually spent quite a bit of time here (I did my IVF here) so I'm a little bored of the city, but it's the cheapest/quickest place to get away. My son is happy as long as the hotel has a pool! The coughing seems to have subsided and he hasn't thrown up at all so the trip is a success!


----------



## barbikins

Sis4Us said:


> No dye or saline they actually put a camera up Ur Whoha and figure out what the issue is if anything and most dr burn of the lining or electrify it so u star fresh and clean but it can take awhile for that lining to grow back sometimes and w my luck that will be me :(
> 
> I Kinda got a shadow on a IC but I'm very Leary how lite it is so we will see my Mimi's would be Bday is the 13th hope she brings that BFP!! ;)

I was scheduled to do that test when I had my surgery but my doc couldn't do it. And then he decided it wasn't that important after all. It's worth a shot if you've come to the end...

Oh hopefully that shadow's a start of some thing.
Unfortunately I've had many shadows...has any tinge of pink to it?
Good luck!


----------



## barbikins

Alyson I think you just need to force the issue to measure your cervix.
And yes with twins, you'll get pretty big! It would be a good idea to take time off during the end and relax. Don't be surprised if you may be put on rest. I read online given I'm on bedrest that a lot of women carrying multiples get put on rest at some point. I feel pretty big too compared to my first pregnancy. My husband nodded in agreement last night LOL. Not that I'm HUGE!
Well, you've seen on my blog. I guess it's some what relative for 8 months?


----------



## Sis4Us

Shadow has turned a tad pink we will see what Tom brings!! ;)


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Sis!


----------



## eyemom

Stalking you Shanta! (I hope I'm getting names right...after being basically MIA from BnB for so long, I'm a little out of it.)

I finally finished typing up my birth story. If anyone is curious. It's long so I'm not at all offended if you don't want to read. But it was just so crazy I had to share. https://babyg.brainstormwarning.org/2014/11/11/the-birth-story-its-epic/


----------



## Sis4Us

U r correct Erin!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Barbs: Wow almost 33 weeks! Another wonderful week down for you!! Four more weeks little boy you got that?

Sis: Waiting for an update! Hopefully you got a beautiful pink line today.

eyemom: Wonderful birth story! And damn was that a very quick birth! My gosh! That's one to be told lol.


----------



## mowat

Totally stalking you Sis!


----------



## butterflywolf

Any update Sis?

Not much on my end at all. 10 weeks today woot! 25% complete. Today I woke up and just have this feeling like I had with Claire when I realized baby was a she. I today feel this baby is a he. I feel bad that this entire pregnancy so far I have been trying NOT to get my hopes up and just assume another girl for our last baby. I'm really hoping my SIL can get me in week of X-mas to find out gender but...I feel horrible today is the first day that I really feel it's one way or the other and feel that I'm just getting my hopes up. :/


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, I stalked some of your posts from today that is a beautiful line *^^*


----------



## Sis4Us

Mine line was kinda the same as yesterday but I don't think I'm one of those big HCG producers!! Even though my 2nd MC I had dark lines at 9dpo but I also had a trigger shot and Femara!! :shrug:


----------



## butterflywolf

My lines got darker every other day with this pregnancy to every two days. Though my doubling time was roughly 40 hours it still took awhile for my lines to darken. Guess my pee doesn't get as much HCG. 

When are you going for blood work?


----------



## Sis4Us

I went today at 4 should know something Tom morning!!


----------



## butterflywolf

I will be stalking until you update XD


----------



## Sis4Us

Going to Acupuncture hopefully I will hear something by lunch!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

She's at home w a sick kid but still Emailed me she's the best 

Beta 19 P 85 

I think I might have over done the P but better safe than sorry I wanted my HCg in the 20s so I'm close!!! FX FX


----------



## butterflywolf

That's an awesome start! Are you going for more blood work tomorrow or Monday?

And aww hope her kid recovers swiftly from the illness. And that's awesome she emailed you the results.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea her kid is Ill so she's at home but she loves me and Emailed me my results!! :)

I go again Sunday should know pretty quick since they go home early!!


----------



## nimbec

Thats great news sis :) fx for sunday! xx


----------



## mowat

Fingers crossed for Sunday!


----------



## mowat

How are you feeling Barb?


----------



## mowat

Ah, just read your journal. Bump is looking lovely!


----------



## butterflywolf

Great blog post, Barb! So exciting! Another week down. I think you'll make it past your baby shower, I really do. ^^ I can't wait until you have it though you'll have so much fun!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, I see you got your blood drawn so can't wait to see an update. My lines slowly got darker every two days even though my HCG was doubling every 40 hours. Some people don't have good HCG in their urine. Glad to see it was darker today though! Eek can't wait for your results!


----------



## Sis4Us

My HCG only went up to 28 so it's looking bleak!!! :cry:


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> My HCG only went up to 28 so it's looking bleak!!! :cry:

oh no! *hugs* They doing another test on Tuesday?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes if I want them too they will I'm going to acupuncture at11 just hoping for the best!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! Been keeping busy this weekend - sorta - as much as you can on bed rest! Thanks for following my update :) I really hope I'll make it to 37 weeks - there are days I'm like 'yep this baby's staying in for a good long while' and other days I'm hoping I make it to the next morning. I'm all over the place! I'll be 34 weeks in 4 days! Wow! 
Tomorrow I have my next ultrasound/OB appointment and I'm anxious to know where he's measuring now in terms of weight. I hope it's close to or at around 5lbs!
I'm feeling super sore a lot - hard to walk around, hard to get comfortable.

Sis, I'm so sorry hun - it could start rising? How many dpo were you with an HCG of 28?


----------



## Sis4Us

I started spotting after Acupuncture :( 

I also heard from my Thyroid Dr and my Iron is low and my Platelets are high and my Blood sugar is also elevated so IDK WTH is going on :shrug:


----------



## mowat

That's all very confusing. No explanations from the doctors? Fingers still crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## butterflywolf

that is very confusing. Still keeping everything crossed though for you, Sis.


----------



## barbikins

I'm so sorry Sis...I hope you get some answers xo


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, saw you had blood work done again this morning and was hoping to hear something in the afternoon. (At least time frame from me). Any update yet? I saw your line was darker than yesterdays which is a great start, hopefully the great start continues.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just got my results HCG 42 P 124!!!!

Still not doubling every 48 but they r at 72 better than the 2nd draw so I go again Fri!!! 
FXFX


----------



## butterflywolf

Yay! Glad to see they are still going up. You may just be a slow riser which nothing wrong with that. Hopefully Friday's will be another great draw for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't think I'm a very big HCG producer I've never had the sickness or anything w any of my pregnancies I just have more Energy and I'm in a better mood!! :haha:

Except I do want to throat Punch people daily lately :rofl:

We will see what Fri brings!!


----------



## mowat

Good news!


----------



## butterflywolf

Friday is my next Dr.'s apt, woot! If my doctor is able to find heartbeat I doubt I'll get a scan, but I'm okay with that. At the same time though, I did have a small weird white mass (so dense no blood) in my uterus during the first scan back at 6w 5d. Doctor had no idea wth it was but did not seem to be too concerned by it. I may use that as an excuse though to go for a scan >.> But if he isn't concerned I'm not concerned. Gotta love when you have a doctor that you just feel that comfy with. 

I listened to baby's heartbeat this morning and little cub was kicking or moving or something XD Was really active that I couldn't follow to get heartbeat. I tried again this afternoon and baby was calmed down to where I did find heartbeat. Guess this baby might be a morning person like his/her mama lol. 

Sis, did you do another HPT? Did the spotting stop? How is today going for you?

Barb, almost Friday, almost another week gone. I think I'm most excited for your pregnancy atm XD I keep rooting for another week for you. 

Mowat, How are things going with you? Twins being good?


----------



## Sis4Us

I did take another test this Am it was still dark so FX it's darker Tom!! The spotting stopped but then started again after Acupuncture but has stopped since!! :shrug:

I had a bit of insomnia last night which I usually get when PG so I guess it's a good sign ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

Friday can't come soon enough for a few of us lol Can't wait to find out what your next blood draw reads!


----------



## mowat

Yep, twins are behaving. They're being super quiet all of a sudden so of course I'm having to convince myself not to freak out. Scan on Friday!


----------



## Sis4Us

I might breakdown and go this afternoon my spotting returned this Am for a short while but TMI was dark and thick so I'm worried of course!! :(

I wish I never had issues w so many losses or spotting it so I could just sit back and Enjoy!! :nope:


----------



## butterflywolf

aww Sis *hugs* I would go today then if it would give you some piece of mind.


----------



## butterflywolf

Had Dr.'s Apt and all went very well. No scan but that's fine. Wont have a scan until 19 weeks 1 day. Anyway, heartbeat 177-181. I know heartbeat doesn't make or break gender but since this pregnancy and the heartbeat of this little one is mirroring Claire's pregnancy I feel it'll be another girl. 

Today it hit hard thinking about it being another girl (it sucks I hate Gender disappointment and I wish I could stop thinking about it), but right now I'm trying to focus that we don't know and wont know for sure until Jan. 16th (scan date). Maybe with luck my sis in law will sneak us in earlier but baby could be like Claire and keep their legs closed so we couldn't tell at 16 weeks. 

How is everyone else's apt's going?


----------



## Sis4Us

Still waiting on my results trying not to think about it!! I didn't temp this am and took my P orally so no spotting!! FX FX

I would say from your 1st US and HB it's a Lil girl but I'm no expert and I've been wrong plenty!! I want a Lil girl so bad but I'm sure if this Lil one does hang on it will be a boy!! IDC anymore I just want me a snuggley Baby!! 
I have a FB group of 25-30 women all trying to have girls well I think we only had 3 girls out of 15 or something it's crazy how some people make girls and some make boys!! 

U will love that LO no matter what it just takes time to process!! :hugs:


----------



## butterflywolf

I know I will love this baby boy or girl but knowing I will never be able to have a baby in a cute little suit and a little boy saddens me. (DH refuses to let me buy a suit for Claire! I told him I'd make sure it matched her eyes) he said no -_- Jerk XD lol I'm okay right now after I cried it out. Sadly if it's a girl we have no idea what to name her. We come up with names that I go I kind of like a day later nope. I really can't pick girl names they all suck! I don't even like my name! DH can't come up with a girl name either. Claire took us a year and a half to come up with. (We were planning when we first got pregnant with the BO). I have been trying to come up with a girl's name 'just in case' and ...well it's been well over a year and we can't come up with anything X'D I got the middle name situated. Rose or Mary, or Rosemary (taken from after my grandmother). But first name HA. Boys we have like 5 names picked out of course they are listed in order by how well we like them X'D 

And glad no spotting! When should you hear results? 

And I have a feeling I'm just cursed for this gen to have mainly girls. On my mom's side of the family her gen is mainly girls and then when she and her siblings had kids mainly all boys. (For my mom she has 4 sisters and 1 brother so 5 girls in total. For my cousins there are 12 boys and 4 girls. )And for my cousins now, for their babies there are...6 girls and 3 boys so far. So it seems to switch every other gen for my mom's side of the family.


----------



## Sis4Us

Our family is the same way my mom had me and my sis I was the oldest had Boys my sis had 3 girls then 3boys then a girl (yes she has 7 and doesn't have any of them very sad)

U never know maybe he has a fast HB I a,ways have dreams so I kinda know what the baby is I aways said Him w my boys b4 I even knew so I think we know b4 we know!!

Well my beta is back HCG 126 P 134!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

looks like you have a fighting baby! Stick little bean! 

And very true. I have read that there have been plenty of boys with heart rates that fast. For the past week I have been thinking boy but knowing heartbeat is that fast I shattered today saying it's a girl. ^^;; And I am so sorry for your sis.


----------



## Sis4Us

She did it to herself she just can't stay outta trouble I feel sorry for her kids more than anything!! :(


----------



## butterflywolf

Aww, yea I usually feel bad for children in probably the situation your sis is like. I hope her children are doing well though.


----------



## mowat

Oh SIs I'm really hoping for you! Come on baby!

Had my 20 week ultrasound today. It was over 90 minutes---I thought I wouldn't make it I got so uncomfortable. Before I went in I had convinced myself there would be a problem, but both babies seemed to be fine. Not sure about the cervix measurements as the tech was not talkative. I guess I'll know if the doctor calls.


----------



## Sis4Us

Did u find out Gender??? I gotta know if my guess was right BOy Girl??? :)


----------



## mowat

No, I didn't ask, and she didn't even start to mention it. She took a couple of shots near the end where I thought I might accidentally see, but it wasn't super obvious---it was from below and could have been either set of parts! Still hoping for boy/girl, but we're working on four names just in case. I did buy one lavender coloured hat because I couldn't resist! Doesn't matter, my almost five year boy loves a bright pink toque I bought him for pink day at school.

We're having trouble trying to decide on last names. Our son has Dh's last name as a middle name, and my last name as his real last name. The first twin will have the opposite of that, but what do we do for the next one? I think we should just flip a coin---seems like the easiest thing to do.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Sis4Us

That's the 1st I've heard of that about the last names my DS1 has his Bio dads last name and he hates it he's almost 18 and we will change his name to my DHs last name legally then!! Actually his whole name will change since he goes by his middle name and will need a middle name, he's thinking of using myDads middle name!! It will make his Papa proud!! :)

I'm ok have had a Horrid headache ALL day hope it's a good sign and not a bad one!! :thumbup:

I have Thanksgiving in 5days then Ds2s Bday a week after that so I gotta get stuff in order !!


----------



## butterflywolf

I never gave much thought with last names. Always was going to be my DH's last name since that is mine too. Though I really tried to get him to take my last name but he refused BOO!! (My maiden name is sadly a name that will end up phasing out :( Out of my dad's siblings all their children only 2 boys have the last name and out of those two boys pretty sure neither are going to marry and/or have children). So it will come down to the further distant relations to have them carry and that's small too. 

And I'm good boobs hurt today though but other than that we're good.


----------



## butterflywolf

How's everyone today? 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_1117_zps1074c5cf.jpg this is how we are announcing on FB on Thursday on Thanksgiving. We will be 12 weeks exactly <3

Not exactly how I wanted to let everyone know but we did a tester run on Saturday with our game night friends and it didn't go well. So this was our back up and I still am loving it ^^ Took forever to get though someone would not smile or be happy! I told Claire if she's going to be like this I'll just do the eviction notice and then a few moments later I got this pic XD So she must not have liked that idea with eviction lol


----------



## butterflywolf

Barbs, I am so happy your baby shower went so well and that in a couple of more days you will be 35 weeks! It's exciting just two more weeks until 37. Just stay in there a little longer baby boy, got that? 

Sis, I see you went last night for blood work, can't wait to see what your results are hopefully some time this morning. Hope they are great numbers!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well My HCG dropped to 89!!! :cry:


----------



## butterflywolf

No!!!! T_T *hugs* I am so so so so so sorry. It isn't fair!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sis, I am so sorry xx


----------



## eyemom

Oh no, dang there's a limit how much one woman should have to go through. I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh I'm so sorry hun!!! (((((Hugs)))))) 

Barbs yay for enjoying your shower :) xxx


----------



## mowat

So sorry Sis. There are no words.


----------



## butterflywolf

Today is Thanksgiving here where I live so Happy Thanksgiving from our family to yours! I'm not sure about DH but for me I truly feel blessed this Thanksgiving. 12 weeks pregnant, a beautiful healthy almost 16 month old, loving husband, two great dogs, my awesome parents, what else do I need. Truly thankful and blessed.


----------



## barbikins

Butterfly, thank you! Yeah I can't believe I am going to be 35 weeks tomorrow! I made it THIS far! I still need to get to 37 weeks to feel better about it.

Mowat, are you planning to keep the gender a surprise? Interesting regarding the last names. I took my husband's name so our boy will just have his.

Sis, I'm so...so...soo sorry. I was hoping this was it for you. It's so unfair.
My heart goes out to you xo


----------



## mowat

Wow, 35 weeks!

Yes, we're hoping to keep the genders a surprise. The heartbeats are pretty different if that means anything.... Probably not! Yeah, we each kept our names so it makes naming children difficult. We'll come up with something.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone in the US!


----------



## butterflywolf

I made the announcement and I finally feel like this pregnancy is semi real XD I think I'm still in disbelief a little and I was often in disbelief with Claire until 20 weeks. However, this go around this baby is often reminding me he/she is there. Yesterday morning I threw up for the first time (yellow bile so just meant I was really hungry). Currently I'm back to having to eat something around midnight again -_- and even then it's no guarantee that I wont feel sick in the morning. Last night I ate a cheese sandwich at 12:45 and this morning at 8 I felt like I was going to puke because of how HUNGRY I was again -_- Thankfully I have only gained about a pound so far but jeez I feel like I'm eating 24/7. 

Usually after I eat in the morning though I don't feel ill for the rest of the day as long as I have snacks and eat good meals. I really don't recall having to do this with Claire at all. 


How are you lovely ladies doing today?

Today is Black Friday and we were debating about going out for a toddler bed for Claire but I managed to find it at walmart.com (I hate that store though) but it's the same bed elsewhere so we ordered it up for the same price! We also got a toy organizer and a toddler bedding set along with the toddler bed for 100 bucks. It's all Frozen theme and I can't wait to finish her room!!! All she needs now once we get those via UPS is a dresser/nightstand/ and a pillow! Then her room is done! She'll be moving into her big girl room April 5th (Easter). She'll be 20 months. Gosh I hope she will like it!


----------



## barbikins

As far as heart rate is concerned, it doesn't mean anything. My boy's heart rate has been in the 140s, 150s & when he gets really active & excited, 160s and as high as 170. So it really is up to how active babies are when the heart rate is being monitored.
Are they going to try and get you to 37 weeks with the twins? What's the plan?

Butterfly, congrats!!! It's always more real when everyone knows. No hiding!
Yep I got very nauseated if I allowed myself to get hungry. Just keep eating! Lots of snacks.
I did all my Christmas shopping and now that I'm not working I have to watch the funds, so no major Black Friday shopping here. I will buy my husband's Christmas gift today later, and I'll cash in on the sale today for that one.


----------



## mowat

I threw up today too! Ridiculous. I had just eaten breakfast and was rushing around trying to clean up and I think I was bent over too long. Grapefruit too.

No plan as of yet for the babies. One doctor said they would induce around 37 weeks, so I guess that's our only plan so far. I peaked at the results of my u/s from last Friday and it said I had a low lying placenta so hopefully that will change and I won't need a c section. I think the cervical length was good. I believe it was 3 or 3.5. Can't quite remember, but I see the doctor on Wednesday. 

I'm really started to get more uncomfortable by the day. My belly is so stretched---I feel like it is growing constantly. Oddly, I'm rarely hungry. I don't think my appetite has ever been so light. Weird. I'm just full very quickly.


----------



## barbikins

Oh gosh, grapefruit? Blurg...that would be gross. It could also be too acidic if that's all you ate. 
I don't have much an appetite these days & don't eat a heck of a lot. Not like I did in second trimester. I think space is a lot to do with it. 
I have lots of aches and pains. I feel for ya...wait till you get into third trimester!

As for your Placenta, I believe that could mean C-Section if it doesn't move up but defo discuss all this with the doctor. I'm also not sure with twins, where your cervix should be. Mine was longer at your milestone but I am carrying one baby. It started shortening slowly towards 26/27 weeks.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I went this Am for a Beta cuz I got a really dark HPT yesterday HCG 167 P 182!!! :shrug:

Everyone is clueless as am I!!


----------



## eyemom

How confusing, can we hope it's good???


----------



## mowat

That is confusing.


----------



## nimbec

Hi sis I really hope it's good news!! Have they checked its not an ectopic? Or a blighted ovum? I really hope that it's just slow rising HCG - how many weeks would you be? Or dpo? Keeping fx for you!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk anymore really I think 5-6wks so my numbers are really low but going up they won't do a scan until my HCG is around 1500 or I have pain which my right ovary was throbbing yesterday but that is how it felt w my 7wk pregnancy so iDK I'm so lost and confused!!! :(

I go for another beta Tue the only thing I'm hopeful about is that the spotting stopped and that's when my numbers jumped so maybe it just took that long to get a good spot for LO!! :shrug:


----------



## butterflywolf

That is so weird...I am hoping for the best possible outcome for you, sis! Hopefully next beta the numbers will be in the 300's or more and soon enough they can get you in for a scan.


----------



## butterflywolf

Just read your 35 week update, Barb and I never had much of a plan with Claire. I didn't want an epidural but my contractions came on without warning (never even had any Braxton hicks) and at that point I was already 4 cm's from the last check up. So I went into labor with contractions every 2 minutes apart if that. I still remember that night X'D DH was playing Final fantasy 11 or 14 (can't remember which) on the PC and I'm in pain on the phone for about 45 mins talking with the hospital trying to get ahold of a doctor to say YES come in. X'D The nurses where like..well we need to check with the on call doctor and while I couldn't talk through the contractions and I was in tears, DH was still playing his game not comforting me...XD Anyway I went in and when asked for the epidural I went YES! I went with the flow for the 11 hours total of labor/pushing. I plan to do the same with this one. 

I am going to hope that I wont need an epidural but if I feel I need it again I am asking for it. For me I know my body knows what it needs to do to give birth. You can't plan for it but your body just knows, if that makes sense. And eek already 35 1/2 weeks for you! Exciting.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Barb I just read your blog and I'm so happy for you. You are so close to 37 weeks! :dance: As for a birth plan when I had DS I was the same as you - go with the flow type thing as I had no clue really what to expect when it came down to it. One thing we did discuss however was what to do if I needed a c-section (which I did in the end)... and I was SO happy that we did! Things like I wanted DH to be with the baby once born and not stay with me.... and I didn't want anyone else to hold the baby (family etc) before me.... and so on. Turned out I had him in the middle of the night so didn't need to worry about any family visiting at that point!!! But you just never know! 

Can't wait to hear more updates. Look after yourself and baby x


----------



## eyemom

Got everything crossed for you Sis!

butterfly, my labor with DD1 started much the same...no warning just sudden contractions really close together. I'd hoof it to the hospital once you feel ANYthing this time, or you might be giving birth in a parking lot like me. :haha:

Barb, so excited for you that you're so close! I had to chuckle a little bit about what you said about the constipation and giving birth, but not really because I only had that off and on and I know it's miserable. TMI warning:

Spoiler
I did have something like that happen, slightly, with EVERY CONTRACTION past a certain point. Yeah embarrassing. For a minute. Got over it though. 

I do think going with the flow is often the best birth plan, but maybe find some sample ones online somewhere. Because I found some things I cared about that I had never even thought of. (Not that it ended up mattering in my case. Safe to say my birth plan went out the window!)


----------



## barbikins

LOL thank you Erin for that :) I know it's very common but I'd rather it not happen :)
Prior to giving birth last time, my body naturally cleansed itself and I was going regularly. Having said that, I could have pooped and not have known!

I started to drink Prune Juice & eating dried figs as of Saturday and I have had a frequency of BM since there. Fingers crossed.
I also stopped taking Progesterone so I hope that's helping as well.

Yes, your birth plan didn't quite work out LOL
But that's what I'm thinking - who's does? I know I want an epidural and give birth naturally. Other than that, I don't know that I have a preference. I just want baby out by that point.


----------



## barbikins

White Orchid/Butterfly, thanks for those tips and your stories.
I agree with you both. I just want to go with the flow, for the most part.
And likely will ask for an epidural. I remember how hard it was the last time and its just not worth trying to be brave for me.

Yes, 35.5 weeks! I have done some reading and it's better that I make it to 38/39 weeks or more. But 37 is "safe". But longer baby bakes, the better so I'm just crossing fingers my body will handle this pregnancy normally.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

As I told my sis when she was pregnant...go with your body, do what you can but remember you don't get a medal for going pain-free! Be open to everything and if you need it fine, and if you don't great! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

As close to 40 is the best. However, there are many babies that come at 37 weeks and are fine and ready to go home. I was born at 37weeks exactly and was a healthy 6 lbs 8 oz. Though mom says she swears I was bigger than that XD But I know what you are saying. I personally don't want to give birth before 38 weeks and am paranoid that I will have another large baby and my doctor will try to induce early since he doesn't want me to have another large baby like Claire was. He said we'll talk more on the matter if it comes to that. Who knows maybe this little one will only be a 7 lb baby. 

I still can't believe 35 1/2 weeks for you Barb. I really can't. I know you're going to get at least the 37 but I personally think baby boy wont come until 39w 2d that is what I feel for you. Don't take my word though I don't have the best track record on when baby is going to come. Though I was right with Claire X'D I often had told DH and family that she will come one day early. So maybe I should look into predicting actual dates X'D 

What is your body saying?

Also I agree what Orchid just said. Be open to everything.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, you know I'm stalking you XP And I see that your numbers went up by about 60% if I figured that out right in 48 hours. Which isn't bad. I know there are some doctors who are content with at least a 60% rise. I'm glad to see that they have risen and I hope the next draw they'll keep rising. 

Have you had any more spotting or ovary pain?


----------



## mowat

What's up Sis? How are you stalking her Butterfly? I want to be a stalker too!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes my beta was 270 yesterday it was 167 Sun!! My nurse didn't seem too pleased just said we have to wait and see WTF!!

I had a tiny spot last nite after decorating the tree and pushing the ladder and today it's very dark brown so IDK!!

I have my DS2s Bday on Fri and party on Sat so it's a busy week I just hope everything stays calm inside my body until after at least!! ;)

She really didn't mention another beta I think she's kinda giving up on me but I was texting her so maybe I will send a email today!!

I wasn't going to acupuncture as I was afraid it caused the drop but I think I will go today to see if it helps!!! I'm really lost and confused at this pintand afraid to do anything or Not do anything if that makes since! :shrug:


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, I go to their username and hit 'see more posts from this user'. 

Sis, Wait and see isn't doing you any good though! Maybe see if your nurse will let you do two beta's a week instead of every other day. Have three or four days in between instead. I just wish we knew what was going on. 

Sorry about the dark brown spotting hopefully it was just your body's way of saying you did too much. 

I hope your DS2 b-day is going to go great! Any special plans for his b-day?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had an appointment for a new FS on 12/10 but they just called and I told them what is going on and they will not see me until this issue is resolved WTF!!

They would push me off on a OBGYN anyway cuz they suspect I have an Etopic and suggest I see someone immediately BUT NOT Them :nope:

My Old Dr won't do a scan and keeps telling me to wait and see WTH what if my tube ruptures I swear if it does I will sue them and they will pay for IVF w a different Dr this is BS!!!


----------



## eyemom

Dang I can't believe they won't do a scan. Maybe call and say if they won't see you for a scan, you want it in writing that they don't want to do it. I'd want a paper trail to prove that you sought help and they failed to provide. Though the fact you've been in for betas and they haven't had you do anything else is probably proof enough. I really hope it's not an ectopic, it's just ingrained in me to plan for worst case scenario. :-\


----------



## Sis4Us

Me too and I've ben preparing for a loss for weeks now So my stress level is unhealthy already!!

Now they want me to go to the Hospital for a scan incase I have to be admitted for an Etopic!! My sons Bday is Friday!! Why can't they just do it or I can go to a private imaging place and worry when it's warranted!! I dont want to miss his Bday for something that could be nothing!!


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> As close to 40 is the best. However, there are many babies that come at 37 weeks and are fine and ready to go home. I was born at 37weeks exactly and was a healthy 6 lbs 8 oz. Though mom says she swears I was bigger than that XD But I know what you are saying. I personally don't want to give birth before 38 weeks and am paranoid that I will have another large baby and my doctor will try to induce early since he doesn't want me to have another large baby like Claire was. He said we'll talk more on the matter if it comes to that. Who knows maybe this little one will only be a 7 lb baby.
> 
> I still can't believe 35 1/2 weeks for you Barb. I really can't. I know you're going to get at least the 37 but I personally think baby boy wont come until 39w 2d that is what I feel for you. Don't take my word though I don't have the best track record on when baby is going to come. Though I was right with Claire X'D I often had told DH and family that she will come one day early. So maybe I should look into predicting actual dates X'D
> 
> What is your body saying?
> 
> Also I agree what Orchid just said. Be open to everything.

Me too - I look back to when I was in hospital and how traumatic that was and how convinced I was this baby was coming early. I was sooo scared. 
Friday I'll be 36 weeks! Well, I have the dates December 20/21 in mind...:) that puts me just over 38 weeks. That would be ideal. But baby will come when he wants to! 39 +2 eh? Hrmmmm that would be OK! Just before New Years :)

And yes, I'm open to anything - I dont really want to have a "plan". Plans go out the window!


----------



## barbikins

Sis, when numbers go down & back up they worry about ectopic. It happened to me when I had a Chemical. I didn't have an ectopic - and they couldn't find anything through ultrasound - thankfully. But no less, they should be checking!! Beweare of any pains - if you feel pain at all, head to emerge!

The other option is if you started off with twins & one of them didn't make it. But again, you'd need an u/s to know for sure. I'm so sorry you're going through this limbo - it's just the worst. You just want to get on with your life - one way or the other. I know the feeling xo


----------



## eyemom

The latter scenario is what crossed my mind first. But the slow rise more recently is what has me especially worried. I know some people are slow risers, and I still want to hope for the best, I just would hate to see things go down a scary path. :-\


----------



## butterflywolf

I third it. Those are the two scenarios I can come up with. Either Ectopic or it was twins and you lost one. I am hanging on to all hope that it's the later one out of the two. If you are able to get in for a scan I think personally I would go in sooner than later. It would be terrible and a lot more serious if it is ectopic and the tube ruptures.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know just the idea of the Hospital that I had a scan at to determine MC b4 my DNC is hard to swallow !!! The twin things seems reasonable even though we don't have twins in our Families and I wasn't medicated but taking high doses of VITEX!!
W the spotting then drop then rise after the spotting stopped it seems reasonable but of course I want the latter!! I just know w my track record it's probably not the case but it would feel awesome to rub it in their faces!! :haha:

My Neice said she would go w me Tom I'm just still hesitant to get bad news B4 Ds Bday since I will have to suck it up and put on a happy face for him and a house full of people that have no clues what I'm going thru! :(

Also I have no pain just my normal pregancy ovary throbbing back and forth between both ovaries I had that last time too!! :shrug:


----------



## mowat

Holy cow I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## nimbec

I'm so sorry they are being so unhelpful :( I would go asap just incase & hopefully you may have some good news for the birthday ....I really hope so for you!


----------



## butterflywolf

I hope the scan goes well and glad you are going today. I'm glad your niece is able to go with you *hugs* Keep us update or you know I'll be stalking you. Hoping/praying for the best for you.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the hospital has yet to call me back so I'm most likely not going today :nope:


----------



## butterflywolf

That's a bunch of bull to have you wait. :/ It could be something serious but I guess I can see their point too. You aren't having pains so you aren't in dire need of help at that moment but -_- Blah It sucks! Seems every where near you, Sis, is giving you the run around -_-


----------



## barbikins

Sis4Us said:


> Well the hospital has yet to call me back so I'm most likely not going today :nope:

i'm sorry you are still in limbo...:hugs:


----------



## butterflywolf

Oh sis *hugs* I am so sorry.


----------



## Sis4Us

My beta was the same as Tue 270 so I'm sure it's just a wonky MC!!! Not sure there is much hope at this point :(


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis I am hoping you are finding answers soon. How did the b-day party go?

Barb, 36 weeks! Exciting! And I can understand why you are feeling like you are with your daughter and your son. It's a very hard bit to wrap around ones head. It's hard. *hugs* 

Mowat, how are you doing? 

I'm doing well but still quite tired. I really thought this tiredness would have gone away by now. With Claire it eased up by 11 weeks. Here I am 13 1/2 weeks and I MUST take at least a 2 hour nap a day and I still feel so worn out. Even on the weekends when Mike takes care of Claire a lot for me. 

I'm trying not to use my Doppler as much I seem to be able to go every 3 days now which is a huge improvement. Baby seems to enjoy the lower right side so wondering if that's why my Round Ligament Pain is so bad. It's the worst a day after sex XD I literally have a hard time walking then or even getting up. Thankfully we don't have sex much right now but even on the days we don't, it can still hurt. 

Mike's going to talk to his Sister in law (his brothers wife) for me. To try to sneak a peak either week of X-mas or the week after to find out gender. Really hoping she will say yes. Otherwise 5 weeks 5 days roughly until we find out at our big scan. Wow...saying that is shocking. Almost half way done with this pregnancy already. Where did the time go!?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Butterfly, thanks...yeah it's a tough spot. But I just have to hope I can plough forward and just be grateful for this little boy. I think I'll always be sensitive to my daughter no matter how much time passes. She's always going to be missing.

I'm lucky I really wasn't very tired this pregnancy but i had a load of other issues. Wow 13 weeks! You're nearly in your second trimester. Yeah time some times flies in pregnancy. Pretty crazy eh? I mean once Friday rolls around - I'lll have 3 weeks left until my due date. THREE????
I wanna see a movie, go to dinner with my husband all before baby comes. My aches however prevent me some days from doing much of anything but lay down. Last night I had an ice pack between my legs I was so sore. Ugh.

I have had RLP for ages - a bit here & there all pregnancy & the worst since about 30 weeks onward. I also have a mild case of SPD so my pelvis aches all the time. Some times no matter if I'm resting but mostly any time I get up or walk or lift a leg. I'm getting ready to have this baby - so ready for him to come. Hopefully in two weeks time he can make his entrance?! Please?! :) LOL



Yes, Mowat, how are you?! Haven't heard from you for a while!


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. Haven't been around much just a crazy busy time right now. Working extra at work, selling our house and buying a new one (hopefully!) and Christmas parties and my son's birthday. Hoping this week quiets down a little.

Have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'll finally get to talk to her about my ultrasound. Headaches have eased up, but I had really bad insomnia this week. Think it might have been stress related---I'll be glad when this house business is done. 22 weeks today!


----------



## barbikins

Hello Alyson! Great to see you. 
Oh my you picked the busiest time of year to sell & buy a home! Good luck :)
22 weeks already?! Wow! Time hasn't flown for me at all but I feel it for everyone else! Way to go!
How have you been feeling??

I'm still hanging in there - in my 37th week :) I'm having a lot of trouble with SPD this past week. It's been debilitating at night. So any plans I want to have next week has to happen in the morning.

I've been doing much reading on Term and it turns out 37-38 Weeks is "Early Term" and babies have a better time healthy wise and developmentally if they're born at 39+. Not that it means I'd have an unhealthy baby at 37/38 weeks but there is a possibility for issues. Medical board everywhere (US, UK, CAD) are re-classiflying those last four weeks. So while 38 weeks would be super awesome for this little man to make his appearance, I don't mind 39 weeks. 
I'm just so super uncomfortable now that I absolutely don't want to make it past 40 weeks...please don't let that happen. LOL
We'll just see what baby boy decides to do!


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness I can't walk up hills anymore and my ankles are totally swollen! I can't imagine what I'll be like in another 15 weeks!


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, I am so sorry that walking specially up hills is so difficult now! I can only imagine. Hopefully 15 weeks will fly by for you!

Sorry I haven't been saying much past few days. Been...special kind of week. Stress from FIL but thanks to my SIL (one of them) I think FIL will back off at least for awhile about my not working and being a stay at home mom until our kids are in school. That's one thing that's interesting, DH's siblings all have each others backs because they all know what their father is like. He's an extreme heavy drinker and is drunk about 90% of the time. Just not a pleasant person to be around. 

And then to start off this morning I threw up my b-fast for the first time. At least I made it to the sink in time! I'm not even sure why I threw up wasn't even nauseated. Well 14 weeks tomorrow still hoping to get my energy back soon.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, not sure if you still read here but wow. This is one confusing pregnancy. I do hope they can do another scan soon just to see if anything is going on and if so what. If your hcg is still rising something HAS to be doing something.


----------



## Sis4Us

I agree my FS still wants to terminate but I refuse until they can Verify its Ectopic Via ultrasound I will keep hope alive!!

I have no pain at all no spotting no nothing just pregancy symptoms so we will see!! 

Thanks for checking in on me !! :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

There's a lady I know from another thread who refused a d&c in spite of getting a lot of pressure to do it. She's now 20+ weeks with a healthy baby girl. Not to give false hope, but it's possible for them to be wrong. If you're still holding out hope, I'm right there with you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank U Erin!!! :hugs:

I really needed to hear that I feel like my Mimi sent me this Miracle since I got my BFP on her Bday!! I know she is looking out me and this Lil one is a fighter like its Mommy so it's not over until it over!!! ;)


----------



## mowat

I refused to have a D&C with my third miscarriage. It ended up dragging on for several months, but I wasn't experiencing any symptoms to indicate a problem so there is really no risk in waiting. Still hoping for the best for you Sis! THere's nothing wrong with waiting so don't let anyone pressure you.

Ugh, major ankle swelling today! And super sore calves now too. Why has this started so suddenly?


----------



## eyemom

Yeah this kind of stuff, you have to do what you can look back on with no regrets. I don't think you can regret giving a little tiny a chance.

I think I remember that Alyson...maybe? Was it you it finally happened while you were on vacation? 

Sorry you're not feeling super but I have no answers for you. :-( Hope it gets better though.


----------



## Sis4Us

I had that Bad w my last loss .... There's a artery that feeds the uterus in your calf my acupuncturist always rubs it and out a point there!!
R u drinking lots of water??

Hope it let's up soon!!!


----------



## mowat

Good memory Erin! Yes, we were on vacation in the middle of nowhere (a small island off another island that had very limited services). It was pretty horrible, but I was still happy I waited. There is really no danger in waiting as long as you're not having any symptoms. Still holding out hope for you Sis---will you be getting another ultrasound?

Drank water like crazy today in the hope that it would help with my ankles. No such luck. I have a massage scheduled for tomorrow, so I'm hoping that might help.

Got a call from the obstetrician's office today with an appointment at the end of January. Somehow that makes it more real! 

What's new Barb? You've been quiet lately.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, did your doctor do a scan today or no? Another blood draw? If I remember correctly you were going to see your doctor today, right?

Barb, 37 WEEKS!!! Full TERM! 

Mowat, Hopefully the massage will help. I have heard too to drink more water to help with any swelling during pregnancy. 

Not much here today. Though I'm beginning to think I'm starting to feel baby on and off. Noticing patterns only the past two days. Of course I wont really believe it's baby until I feel full blown kicks XD I'm content right now. Which is probably a good thing. Of course I want to find out gender and if we will be having our little boy or not, but I'm trying to keep in mind 'it is out of our control'. 4 weeks 6 days 20 hours roughly until we find out. But who is counting. lol I've been more focused honestly though with Christmas being here. Exciting times.


----------



## Sis4Us

No I never gotta a call back I think they have given up on me idk if they even called in my P like I asked Monday!! :nope:


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> No I never gotta a call back I think they have given up on me idk if they even called in my P like I asked Monday!! :nope:

 That's horrible!! It's their job to make sure things are fine with you. Are you able to try and talk to another OBGYN?


----------



## mowat

Really! That's ridiculous.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've been dealing w my FS !!! I went to the OBGYN Tue and she was no help at all:nope:

Like I said I'm lost in the dark here!! I had some tan tinged lots of CM last night after getting a Christmas tree for my BFF!! Not sure if it's a good or bad sign :shrug:


----------



## butterflywolf

The only time I had the tan discharge was near week 6 of this pregnancy and also when I was pregnant with Claire. 

I wish I could tell you one way or the other but it's always different person by person.


----------



## barbikins

I"m really sorry this is your health care system at its best. What a shitty way for them to deal with you. It's not fair at all.


----------



## Sis4Us

I going to try and see if I can get an Apt w a High Risk OBGYN Dr Tom ... We will see I just want to know what's going on so I can move forward at least!! :shrug:

Congrats on a Full Term Babe Barbs!!


----------



## barbikins

So, you havent had any more signs of spotting, no pain? You have pregnancy symptoms still? It's so bizaare. I'd be so angered if this is how I was being treated. You really should be able to get some answers. Good luck!

And yes thanks!
I thought we were going to have this baby over the weekend. I had mega AF like cramps all day long on Saturday! And very painful Braxton Hicks and often. But it petered out by that night & is gone now. I do have a few BH that is painful though at times - esp. if I have a full bladder, after I pee!
I noticed a LOT of globby yellowish CM this morning - and it keeps trickling out. Maybe it's just Mucus, maybe some of my plug? Anyway....just have to keep waiting to see what happens.

How everyone else doing???


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> I going to try and see if I can get an Apt w a High Risk OBGYN Dr Tom ... We will see I just want to know what's going on so I can move forward at least!! :shrug:
> 
> Congrats on a Full Term Babe Barbs!!

I hope the high risk doctor will be able to figure out what's going on. 


Barb: Seems like it's getting closer then. I know I was losing my mucus plug for two weeks before I went into labor. Lost a lot of it a few days before labor. Eek so exciting!


I'm doing well. Still a bit tired here and there but not bad. Have my next apt. next Monday but that one isn't much. Go over my lab results, he'll be happy to see that my hemoglobin is 13.9 (good is 12-15) because he wants me to be high again just in case I do hemorrhage after labor again. Check heartbeat and that'll be that. As of right now 4 weeks 3 days 22 hours until our gender scan lol.


----------



## butterflywolf

Barb, just read your 37 week update. And the worry wont end. For me I never thought much about my health but always the baby's. With Claire I was thinking her heart will stop and I never felt a shit ton of movement with her. I mean I felt plenty but I also didn't feel a lot either. Worried me to no end. It does sound amusing though that your little boy does seem to know when to perform though XD That must have been quite amusing. 

And semen is believed (whether it be myth or not) to start labor because the semen can help get the cervix going. At least from what I remember reading all the 'HELP need to get baby out of me now!" threads lol. 

I still think your baby boy is going to stay until close to 39 weeks, I really do. But I could be wrong :shrug:


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> I going to try and see if I can get an Apt w a High Risk OBGYN Dr Tom ... We will see I just want to know what's going on so I can move forward at least!! :shrug:
> 
> Congrats on a Full Term Babe Barbs!!
> 
> I hope the high risk doctor will be able to figure out what's going on.
> 
> 
> Barb: Seems like it's getting closer then. I know I was losing my mucus plug for two weeks before I went into labor. Lost a lot of it a few days before labor. Eek so exciting!
> 
> I'm doing well. Still a bit tired here and there but not bad. Have my next apt. next Monday but that one isn't much. Go over my lab results, he'll be happy to see that my hemoglobin is 13.9 (good is 12-15) because he wants me to be high again just in case I do hemorrhage after labor again. Check heartbeat and that'll be that. As of right now 4 weeks 3 days 22 hours until our gender scan lol.Click to expand...

I have this feeling like in the next two weeks least - he'll be here. I'll see what my Ob says Wednesday about the cramps I had. Mind you, we did DTD so maybe was just from the semen??? anyhow - maybe she'll check me out? I'll see. But yeah I hope its this month. I'm growing excited!

Glad you're well overall. AS for your hemorraging - why did that happen to you again? I don't remember.
OMG YAY - Gender reveal soon! That's so exciting.


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Barb, just read your 37 week update. And the worry wont end. For me I never thought much about my health but always the baby's. With Claire I was thinking her heart will stop and I never felt a shit ton of movement with her. I mean I felt plenty but I also didn't feel a lot either. Worried me to no end. It does sound amusing though that your little boy does seem to know when to perform though XD That must have been quite amusing.
> 
> And semen is believed (whether it be myth or not) to start labor because the semen can help get the cervix going. At least from what I remember reading all the 'HELP need to get baby out of me now!" threads lol.
> 
> I still think your baby boy is going to stay until close to 39 weeks, I really do. But I could be wrong :shrug:

I know there is the normal worry all new moms have anyhow. The checking to see if your baby's breathing. But for me, will be so much worse. Will I even sleep? Ever? LOL
Anyhow - I just have to take it as it comes. And my baby's alwasy been mega active - alwasy - but movement has slowed and its not as crazy as it was. Some day's he's quieter than others like yesterday which freaked me out a little. Now today, he's been moving a lot. Go figure. :shrug:

Yes I read Semen can work but literarily was like about 1/2 hour after we had sex. Like c'mon! And 10 hours of bad cramps? 
But it stopped. Anyhow I told my husband NO MORE. Maybe next weekend when I'm ready to rock LOL


----------



## butterflywolf

My doctor believes I hemorrhaged because of Claire being my first and so big (9lbs 3 oz and 22 inches). At that point my uterus was just too exhausted to clamp down. When I asked him at my 6 week check up how much I lost his eyes widen when he looked. He knew I was on the borderline and probably should have had a transfusion but since my body handled it well the doctor that was in charge of me at the time decided against it. Still I felt robbed that I didn't get to hold Claire and I couldn't hold her more than two minutes until a week later. I really do pray I can hold this one right away but once again I will listen to my body. 

They asked me if I wanted to hold her right away and I said no....I said something is going to go on with my body I just knew it. I was right. I still can't believe how weak I felt afterwards. This is coming from someone who loves to lift weights XD 

And if it helps I barely slept after having Claire XD I don't think I had more than two hours of sleep the first few weeks. And just when I was starting to relax around the 4 month mark, she decided she wanted to start to sleep on her tummy. So all over again I did not sleep due to fear. 

Glad he's active today XD Claire was not too active but then again she literally had no room the last month or so lol. 

And 10 hours of cramping is quite long but I'm not sure how semen works on that. We tried it but I never had any cramping afterwards so no personal experience there. 

I can't wait to hear an update from your doctor's apt. on Weds!


----------



## barbikins

Wow
Scary stuff lady! Will they consider induction early if baby's measuring too big??


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm going to ask about it when we get closer. With Claire we didn't have any more scans after the 20 week one. An when he measured the fundal height I was always right on to maybe a week ahead. So nothing that was a red flag. Everyone literally thought at most she was going to be an 8 lb baby. I don't have a long torso and nobody knows where she hid. 

Going from way back when at the 6 week check up back in 2013, my doctor did mention another scan in third to see where baby is for size and that he doesn't want me to go to 40 weeks. He hasn't mentioned anything yet, but I think in his head it's much the same as mine, lets wait and see. No use in saying all the 'maybes' that might freak me out. 

I'm curious to see where this baby is at the 20 week check up because with Claire she measured a head by a week on everything but her femurs (I hope I spelt that right). It's just insane because neither DH nor I am that tall. I'm 5ft 4 in and DH is 5ft 6 in. She's leveled off a little now where she's in the top 80 something percentile. When she was born she was off the charts. So pretty sure she'll be average size for height when she's older.


----------



## barbikins

I think it would make sense that you discuss having ultrasound measurements to avoid this issue in the future. Even if they induced you at 37/38 weeks, you'll be term and perhaps have a better time with delivery. I see it as a matter of your wellbeing and that's important.
All babies grow so different. Between first baby & this one, it seems like I'm growing like sized babies. My husband is tall but I don't see that it's impacted me at all. His daughter however with his ex, she was 90 some percentile and almost 10lbs at birth. Mind you he informed me that his ex ate a lot of ice cream in her last month LOL and she was big. So I'm thinking she probably packed on ice cream pounds on that baby! definitely not going to follow in those foot steps!

So, my update is - I may have a cervical sweep on Monday. My OB is in on Monday and not Wedesday next weeks. She will check my cervix and I have he option to do a sweep to get things moving. Makes me mega nervous. And excited.
She has this impression that I'm not going to make it to my due date lol
She is always pleasantly surprised I've made it to the next appointment. Given the cramps I've had and she believes that I DID loose my plug, she made a comment of maybe she wont see me Monday....as in baby will come. Hah!


----------



## mowat

Amazing news Barb! Nervous and excited---I get that.

Took my 1 hour gestational diabetes test today. And I failed! Just by a tiny bit, but I have to do a 2 hour one of Friday. Boo! REally hoping I pass.


----------



## butterflywolf

I never had a bad time with delivery labor was 11 hours and only 90 minutes of that was pushing. So very short labor for a first time mom. It was just afterwards when my uterus refused to clamp down. But yes, I will be making sure that my doctor and I keep an eye on this baby so he/she doesn't get to be as big. 

Cause a lady in the 2nd tri was worried about plus size mom bumps I dug up my 38/39 pic when I was pregnant with Claire so here's an idea of how 'big' I was https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1010687_zpsf21cd0b7.jpg


XD And yea she probably packed on the baby pounds due to eating all the ice cream XD I never really changed my diet with Claire but this pregnancy I feel like I'm eating all the time X_X I don't think I have gained much yet 2 lbs, three at most. But at this stage with Claire I had lost 4 lbs and just started to slowly gain those back. And this pregnancy I had nausea never had it with Claire XD 

How exciting for the sweep! I so understand the mixed feelings. Gosh I'm so happy for you! 

Mowat, I'm sorry you have to do the 2 hour test now boo! but if you barely just missed it on the first one chances are you'll be fine and pass it on this one. I hope you do!


----------



## barbikins

Mowat - 23 weeks - holy moly! And sorry to hear you didn't pass :(
I was advised to make sure I walk around. Some times they want you to sit & do nothing and that's not natural at all.

butterfly thats a mega small stomach - oh wow! no wonder they didnt know what you were in for. well they could do ultrasound now to monitor growth and they should. i hope they do!
I have gained 20lbs in total. My appetite has been all over the place and I'm sure it's been mostly due to stress. As soon as I got to about 36 weeks and I calmed down a bit, I started to eat a lot more. But I lost 1KG....oh well.

So ladies - I can't decide. Should I do some stuff this weekend to get it going? DTD and bounce on a yoga ball? DTD last time gave me major cramps so maybe worth trying??????


----------



## eyemom

Mowat good luck tomorrow! 
Wow butterfly can't believe that's a big baby in there! 
Sis I'm thinking of you.

Barb...good luck whatever you end up doing. Dtd worked for me...very, very well lol. Worth a shot if you're ready!


----------



## butterflywolf

lol XD Wow I guess my thinking of my bump was 'normal size' and not believing my neighbor when she said I was small, guess I should have lol. Even when doing the fundal height checks she was spot on to at one point one week ahead. 

Yes I'm hoping my doctor will monitor baby's growth once I hit third trimester. For me I'm fine with another 9 lber but that's it. No bigger. Just give me slightly smaller lol. Even in length I'll take an inch smaller. Though I know baby grows to the size that our bodies can handle. Still X_X 

Barb, glad you're eating a bit better now. And I say go for it. I started to increase my walking and DTD at 38 weeks with Claire. What got it going was the day before we wen into labor (39w 4d) we went to the mall across town and walked for an hour there. Then we went for another larger walk the next day and then BAM after the walk it was time to go. In the long run baby will come when baby wants to come but hey I'd like to think the walking helped lol. 

Eyemom, how are you doing? How's the little one?


----------



## eyemom

Doing fine! Tired but well! She's 6 weeks old today. She's a really good baby. Already seems much more laid back than her big sister.  Just had a big growth spurt too! Outgrew her newborn stuff *literally* overnight, which I'd heard could happen, but dang! I couldn't snap her sleep n play this morning bc it wouldn't fit lengthwise. She was nursing almost non-stop day before yesterday, so I guess it shouldn't come as a shock.

Sort of random but has anyone stayed in touch with Natalie?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Erin! How's your baby doing? A month already - wow!!!
How you managing with two of them? :)
Yeah my husband's game to DTD lol he's so funny. Maybe start on Sunday.


----------



## barbikins

Erin - did see your update :) Glad your girl's doing great and growing so well!
Yes kept in touch with Natalie for a long time and now nothing...haven't heard a word in a while. She texts every once in a while sporadically & that's all. I think she's on her way out & moving forward with her new life.

Butterfly, good plan to monitor. I would imagine your OB will do that with out hesitation but everyone's healthcare system and doctor are different. Especially depending on where you live. 
I've heard the walking really helps get things going however, with my pelvic pain that's very difficult for me to do. I can't get very far with out being in agony eventually :( I do move around lots at home now. We'll see how things go this weekend. Maybe we will DTD starting on Sunday!


----------



## eyemom

Barb, 38 weeks! :happydance: Hope he doesn't make you wait too long now. ;)

Two is challenging, but it's good. It is really hard to juggle especially at first when the newbie requires near constant attention. I mean we manage, but I feel bad that DD1 isn't getting the attention she's used to and that she craves. She loves her sister, but she's struggling with some other emotions too, and it's been affecting her behavior some. Stuff we'll get through, and nothing abnormal, but it's hard. Don't get me wrong though, feeling totally blessed.

I hope Natalie is doing okay. I just wonder about her from time to time. She has such a cheery, encouraging personality, and I just hated seeing her having a tough time.


----------



## mowat

Any updates Barb?


----------



## eyemom

Yeah barb I think it's time to start posting at least every twelve hours or so or were gonna start bouncing up and down wondering if he's here.


----------



## barbikins

LOL ladies, no updates :(
I got the yoga ball out to bounce on. But nothing :(
I'm going in tomorrow to see my OB & get the sweep done!
I'll update you ladies tomorrow FOR SURE!


----------



## mowat

I agree with Erin---every 12 hours Barb!


----------



## butterflywolf

Had our apt today woot. Baby's heartbeat was 150 was hard to get a read though XD Baby kept moving and baby kept going right where my heartbeat was as well XD Just glad all went well. 3 weeks 5 days roughly until our big scan! 


So...Barb...any update XD I still have a feeling baby wont come until Sunday though. I hope your sweep went well.


----------



## butterflywolf

Saw your update Barb, exciting! I was 4 Cm and 80% effaced for 4 1/2 days roughly before going into labor.


----------



## barbikins

Yeah! And who knows how long I've been this way?! It was my first and only check. 
If this sweep works, it would be within the 48 hours. So I'm hoping things get started today!


----------



## barbikins

So, I am 3-4cm dialated and about 75% effaced!
My doctor believes I will be in labor soon! The sweep didn't hurt one bit (thankfully) and cramps started shortly after. Some of the cramps were really epic yesterday. Sadly it tapered out & as of this morning, no cramps. I lost my bloody show last night and since then I've been having bloody mucus. Time will tell now!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww yay, good luck Barbs, sweep also worked for me, both times near the 48hr mark! Baby cuddles for you soon, eek. xx


----------



## mowat

Standing by!


----------



## butterflywolf

Been standing by XD It feels like this is the X-mas present we're all waiting for is Barb's beautiful baby boy to be here!


----------



## Sis4Us

Christmas Baby!!! :yipee:


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> Christmas Baby!!! :yipee:

Hey Sis! How are things going? How are you doing?


----------



## summer2011

Good luck Barbi!!


----------



## barbikins

It did FAKING NOTHING!!!! I'm still pregnant.
I've hit a wall today :( I was really hoping it would work. I'm soooo uncomfortable it aint funny anymore.


----------



## Sis4Us

I went for another beta yesterday cuz I told them I wouldn't do anything until after the holidays well wouldn't u know my beta dropped to 318 but he still wants to check Friday to verify its not a fluctuation since it didn't drop 50% !!! :nope:

I'm going to just enjoy Christmas and go from there Wishing u all a Happy Holiday!!!

Barb he will come when he wants to and when u least expect it ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

Barb, I still think you got a few more days. XD I still feel Sunday is when he will come. I'm sorry! XD But yes he will come when he's ready to come. 

Sis, sucks that this baby wasn't meant to be, but hopefully you can start trying again soon. Is there any reason that they know of why you can't get over the hurdle and keep the baby? And yes ENJOY Christmas. No matter what Christmas is always a special day that people should enjoy. *hugs*


----------



## butterflywolf

Just wishing everyone a Merry Christmas. I feel truly blessed again. 16 weeks pregnant today, a sweet baby girl that opened her gifts all by herself for the first time, my dogs and of course my husband. It has been a perfect morning and now we can relax until late afternoon when we go out to my parents. Hope your day is awesome ladies. 

Barb, any update?


----------



## mowat

Hope everyone had a lovely day. Snow, dog walks, Lego building, skating and great food and music. Very happy day.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sounds like you had the perfect day too. Mine was all perfect minus a little hic cup in the evening. We were at my parents house and over there (yes they do have toys for Claire) but allowed her to play with their wooden coasters instead. I would never I know they are too hard and she still hasn't fully learned she can hit/throw hard. She's learning not to hit but when she's tired no promises. 

Anyway, my dad was laying on the floor on his side playing with her. Claire was right at his face playing with the coasters. Well...she raised up her right hand with the coaster and whack! All I heard was a loud whack and then saw my dad in pain and get up to go to the bathroom to check it out. He has a fat lip and a loose tooth. I'll be going over there this morning to check up on him. I told my parents though that this is why she can't play with the coasters and they finally agreed and we took them away. 

On a different note, I think my bump is nearing the size it was at 20 1/2 weeks with Claire X_X really, already!? I can smash together the two pictures if you'd like. I don't feel that big ^^;; I do however am feeling baby more and more! Yesterday he/she was quite active.


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies, I posted the same post on another thread, but realized this one might be more appropriate. Here it is.

Hello ladies,

I think this has been the most sad Christmas I have ever had. I have recently learned that my baby stopped growing at a little over 6 weeks. I guess the poor thing never had a hb. I feel so broken, this is my fifth loss. It was a strong BFP from my first IVF (yes, one tube is gone, the other one is not good). I am heartbroken. I feel lost and don't know what to do. Shall I give up? I am 39 already. I feel so hopeless..... My fiancee says we need to stop. It does not see how we can be successful. What is wrong with me? Why don't I deserve this? Sorry for being so negative, just feeling devastated and hopeless. Still waiting to miscarry and HCG really really high and keep rising as of a few days ago. Love.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello eabwhab so sorry u r going thru this I'm in the same boat suspected Ectopic then numbers dropped so I'm just waiting to MC this will be 4 in a row for me!!

I also know how u feel about age and losing Hope!! I will be 39 in Feb!! Have u Been tested I'm sure u have if u went thru IVF!!
IVF is looking like our best option at ten moment but he cost is another story plus we got pg twice naturally in the last 4mos so we will go back to medicated treatments and hope it helps us w our staying PG issues!!

Best of luck to u :hugs:


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Sis4u :hugs: 
Thanks for replying. Your reply made me feel less lonely. Sorry about so many losses. Have you done any testing? I did some, last year, but I dont know if they covered all the basis. I will do some research because I do not want to get pregnant again just to lose it. 

As in your case, we also do not seem to have issues to get pregnant. Well, I have issues with my tubes, and thanks to poor care from two different OBGYN offices one of my tubes is gone and the other damaged. I think things could have gone differently. Anyway... If they suspect ectopic, please follow your HCG back to zero. With my second ectopic they were going down, so the clinic stopped checking. HCG eventually went back up (I insisted to have another test a week ten days after) and sure enough there was a baby with hb in my right tube. 

I hope you mc will not be painful. My HCG were still going up. They reached 145000!!! I have one more test this Sunday. I hope I dnt have to wait weeks to mc.

Do not lose hope. I know it is hard! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## eabwhab

Hey sis4us, I see you have two kids. I forgot to ask, did you have so many losses before your successful pregnancies as well?


----------



## butterflywolf

eabwhab, I am so sorry for all your losses. I can't fully connect with the age since DH and I are 'youngins' (26) but I know the pain of losses. First pregnancy BO/MMC (10 weeks) Second Pregnancy I had my daughter, third/forth chemical (4 1/2 weeks and 5 1/2 weeks) and here we are now fifth pregnancy at 16 weeks. 

I would check with your OBGYN/Doctors and make sure all the basics of testing is done to see if there is a reason why. My friend had it done after her 2nd miscarriage (all the testing) and found out it was due to a blood clotting disorder. She had no problem having the first child but was having problems with the 2nd. She did end up getting and staying pregnant the next time since she was on meds. 

And only you can make the call when 'enough is enough'. For me I said one more MC and I'm done. I cant' keep going through it. It didn't do damage to me physically but mentally I kept going into a very very bad place. I wish you the best in whatever path you take. *hugs*


----------



## Sis4Us

Eabwhab I had a Mc when I was young and not ready for kids when I was 18 then had my ds1 when I was 21 had another MC was 26 and in a bad relationship so my stress was thru the roof!!
I got remarried and had ds2 when I was 30 we didn't really think we would have more kids after him but the earning for a girl hasn't gone away and we got PG 10/12 NTNP 

After that loss I was TTC w great force for awhile and in 1/14 we gott a BFP w IUI on a medicated cycle saw a HB at 6wks and everything but I got strep throat from my Lil one and was put on antibiotics that is when the baby stopped growing I didn't know until my 8wks scan!!! :cry:

After all that my DH didn't want to force things anymore and we just stopped treatment and got a surprise BFP after a trip to Vegas but I barely made it to 5.5 wks I got more Chromosone testing that was all normal but i found out I have MTHFR after this loss cuz I wanted answers!!

We got another surprise in November w another natural BFP my numbers always look good they double like they should but then they slow down or drop this time they dropped they told me to expect to MC on Thanksgiving
I started all my Supps taking diet meds and doing my normal stuff even more than normal getting ready for a Bday and took a test that sat to see it faint but it was super dark my beta went up again
I will have to look back at my charts but I think my betas where
126
89
161
256
293
512
577
316
161
They seem to be dropping normally now and I have cramping like my period is coming :(
They still can't verify why my numbers did what they did or if I had an ectopic cuz they could never see anything via ultrasound!!

Having as many ectopic as u have had is very unusual did they give u a reason?? It sound like I may have Inflamation in Ur uterus it causes they baby to go elsewhere to implant!!

HTH if u have any questions about testing I've had them all so just ask !!


----------



## eabwhab

butterflywolf said:


> eabwhab, I am so sorry for all your losses. I can't fully connect with the age since DH and I are 'youngins' (26) but I know the pain of losses. First pregnancy BO/MMC (10 weeks) Second Pregnancy I had my daughter, third/forth chemical (4 1/2 weeks and 5 1/2 weeks) and here we are now fifth pregnancy at 16 weeks.
> 
> I would check with your OBGYN/Doctors and make sure all the basics of testing is done to see if there is a reason why. My friend had it done after her 2nd miscarriage (all the testing) and found out it was due to a blood clotting disorder. She had no problem having the first child but was having problems with the 2nd. She did end up getting and staying pregnant the next time since she was on meds.
> 
> And only you can make the call when 'enough is enough'. For me I said one more MC and I'm done. I cant' keep going through it. It didn't do damage to me physically but mentally I kept going into a very very bad place. I wish you the best in whatever path you take. *hugs*

Thank you so much with for your support. I will try to get some answers. No matter how we decide to proceed I would really like to know why I am losing this one. As of now, I am still waiting to miscarry and I have the feeling it will take a looong time since my hcg levels were still going up and reached very high numbers (145000 last time they checked). Then we will decide. The thing is, because of my tubes we will probably have to do another IVF and it is so darn expensive .... 

Best wishes to you!


----------



## eabwhab

Sis4us, so sorry about all your losses :( You had a tough journey. Your numbers seem to go down nicely now. Well, clearly because of my history I am paranoid so I would make sure they go back to zero. 
Will you keep ttc? Is there any solution to MTHFR?

After my first ectopic, the HSG showed a healthy right tube with no scarring. Nonetheless I eventually ended up having an ectopic on that side too. I needed another surgery to remove the ectopic and that left my tube scarred. After performing surgery the doc said that the cilia (the hair-like structure which should push the egg down the tube) are a bit slow. I dont know why. So we opted for IVF. Got pregnant first time, HCG crazily high (nurses thought of twins...) just to find out there was no hb, while my hcg keep going up. Anyway I really want some answers on why I cannot make it to see the hb. I want to have genetic testing done, but do not want to have D&C. Did you get one when they did genetic testing or did you save the pregnancy tissue? I do not want to have a D&C but my RE said that if the results come back female and genetically normal they will not know if the results refer to me or not. I don't understand why. I think I can recognize the pregnancy tissue. Sadly I have some experience.
As for testing, last year after my first loss, I had the following done:
-cardiolipin antibody IGG IGM panel
- high specificity antiphospholipid antibody panel
-factor V Leiden mutation panel
-TSH
-lupus anticoagulant panel

Everything came back normal. I am not sure whether I should have them tested again.

I found this website where they seem to list many more testing: https://www.rialab.com/miscarriages_prevented.php

What tests have you had done? That would help me a lot. I am a bit lost, but I want to go to my consultation appointment in a month as prepared as I can.

Sorry for such a loooong post. I really appreciate any information. 
Let me know how things go with you. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I was scheduled for a DNC w my loss in March but I starts MC natuarlly on my own and my dr was sure if he would be able to get enough tissue to test so I decided against it!!

DH and I just had Chrmosone genetic testing Via blood sample!!

I take baby Asprin and folate and methyl B vitamins for my MTHFR which may be why we r getting PG now and weren't the years before but I'm not certain as my DH had sperm issue but we have corrected those w vitamins too!! :shrug:

Where r u located as I've learned that they test differently in other countries than they do in the states!!
I would consider getting tested for MTHFR
Also get a smear or scrape of your lining to test for any issues read on the silent C I think it's called 
I found a Thread about it a long time ago basically it's treated w a high dose of Antbiotics!!

My numbers are dropping I can tell cuz I'm getting headaches but my dr wants to repeat beta on mon :(


----------



## mowat

Were you on prednisone with this pregnancy eabwhab? That seems to have done the trick for me this time around. Although I've never found out what my problem is exactly.

I'd try the recurrent miscarriage thread as well. The thread is for people who have had 3 or more losses so people know alot about testing and treatments.

Anyone heard from Barb?


----------



## butterflywolf

I have not heard from Barb and been doing as much stalking as I'm able to. I'm really hoping she had her little boy and all is well!


(quick post busy doing house work boo -_- )


----------



## barbikins

That's cuz I had a baby!!
Check out my blog for details BUT here is Owen James born December 27th at 9:58am after four hours of really intense labor!
He weighs in at 7lbs...such a little guy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

Sis I'm so sorry love! I'm glad you have some answers but it's just awful. 
I'm thinking of you! Xo


----------



## Nikki1979

awww very cute baby...congrats!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Wow I was only one day off for when your little guy would come XD Not too bad.

And OMG what a handsome little guy!!! I am holding back tears cause I am SO happy for you Barb. I will have to read your blog a little later. God I'm so happy.


----------



## eabwhab

mowat said:


> Were you on prednisone with this pregnancy eabwhab? That seems to have done the trick for me this time around. Although I've never found out what my problem is exactly.
> 
> I'd try the recurrent miscarriage thread as well. The thread is for people who have had 3 or more losses so people know alot about testing and treatments.
> 
> Anyone heard from Barb?

Thank you for the info. No I was not. I will looking into it and will certainly check out the recurrent miscarriage thread. Why did your doc decide to put you on prednisone?


----------



## eabwhab

Sis4Us said:


> I was scheduled for a DNC w my loss in March but I starts MC natuarlly on my own and my dr was sure if he would be able to get enough tissue to test so I decided against it!!
> 
> DH and I just had Chrmosone genetic testing Via blood sample!!
> 
> I take baby Asprin and folate and methyl B vitamins for my MTHFR which may be why we r getting PG now and weren't the years before but I'm not certain as my DH had sperm issue but we have corrected those w vitamins too!! :shrug:
> 
> Where r u located as I've learned that they test differently in other countries than they do in the states!!
> I would consider getting tested for MTHFR
> Also get a smear or scrape of your lining to test for any issues read on the silent C I think it's called
> I found a Thread about it a long time ago basically it's treated w a high dose of Antbiotics!!
> 
> My numbers are dropping I can tell cuz I'm getting headaches but my dr wants to repeat beta on mon :(

Hey Sis4Us,

I hope your beta is back to zero so that you will be done with it. I have had my test today hoping that it is finally decreasing, but I have a bad feeling. If not decreased doc will suggest D&C or induce mc :(
Do you remember anything else about silent C. I tried to google it but couldn't find anything. 

We will probably start the testing in a bit, once my body is back to pre-pregnancy status. I am in the US.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mowat

Amazing Barb! So happy for you!


----------



## mowat

Prednisone is one of those drugs doctors seem to be trying for unexplained losses. I asked to have testing done for killer cells, but the tests are difficult to get here and crazy expensive. Prednisone is the treatment so it made sense to take it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Awwww Barb he's perfect !!!!! :) :)

I'm go for a beta in the Am if I really want to I really hate wasting my time and gas for bad news it's pointless to me my test is lighter so I'm sure all is down!! :(
I just don't see it dropping and rising twice so I'm sure all will be done soon!!


----------



## eabwhab

Sis4Us said:


> Awwww Barb he's perfect !!!!! :) :)
> 
> I'm go for a beta in the Am if I really want to I really hate wasting my time and gas for bad news it's pointless to me my test is lighter so I'm sure all is down!! :(
> I just don't see it dropping and rising twice so I'm sure all will be done soon!!

hey sis4us, did you get your test done? How are you doing? I am still waiting to bleed. I wish it would just happen now. My hcg barely went down from 145000 to 143000.


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey Sis, how are things going? 

Eabwhab, at least your numbers started to fall which means your body is recognizing the miscarriage. With my first miscarriage/BO I'm pretty sure my numbers started to fall a few days before we found out. At that time when we did get my blood drawn for HCG they were almost 9,000. A week later they where in the low 100's and the following week down to 8. My doctor said my body already started to go through the process of realizing what was going on and he never suggested a D/C. 

Hopefully your body starts to fully realize and things will be done with soon enough.


Barb, I know you probably are only checking this every few days but hope all is going well with your son! I still can't get over how cute he is. 

Mowat, hope all is going well for you. 

For me not much going on. A little over 2 weeks before our big scan. Finding myself more anxious on knowing everything is all right with little cub than knowing the gender. Which if that's the case I know I will be near panic attack mode again the day of. I'm at that point where I'm just being a worry wart and back to using my Doppler every other day to make sure little one still has a heartbeat. I can't believe I'm this paranoid over it again. I'm starting to feel more and more movement mainly at night but there are days I don't feel which is what has me paranoid. Blah. I can't wait to start feeling baby every hour.


----------



## nimbec

OMG Barbs i'm SO SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## mowat

CAn't believe you're 16 weeks already Butterfly! And so close to your next scan. I know what you mean about the panic setting in---I always get really bad in the waiting room right before a scan.

How's wee Owen doing Barb? Such a cutie.

Hi NImbec! 

Did you do a beta SIs?

Another scan tomorrow. They're moving like crazy so I'm not really worried about that. Looking forward to seeing them again and hoping we're measuring where we should be. 

Really getting huge all of a sudden. My ankles are enormous pretty much all the time now and I'm getting out of breath really quickly. I'm wondering how long I'll be able to work. Saw my new doctor the other day (my original one went on maternity leave) and I hated her---she hadn't even read my file. Fortunately she's only around until the end of February so I'll see more of the other doctors in the group closer to my due date.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies & welcome eabwhab so sorry to hear what you are going through :( 

Gosh ladies you are all getting so far into these pregnancies where on earth has that time gone?!! 

sis hope you are oj sorry you are going through this :( 

Mowat blimey sorry you are struggling i remember the feeling well and that was with only one! Hope you can get some help.

Barbs read your blog awwwww he's o cute!!!!!

hi to everyone else hope you are all ok! 

Update from me - I am starting IVF yay!!! We have opted for a 2 cycle package and I start my northesterone on day 21 (day 12 today so countdown has begun!) ready to start my antagonist short protocol Egg collection on the 9th Feb - can't believe its actually happening after all this time eek please keep EVERYTHING crossed for me & Mowat, Barbs any tips for me??


----------



## butterflywolf

17 weeks tomorrow!! And I only freak out the worst at the 20 week scan. I'm going to try everything I can so I don't have stupid high blood pressure again. (with Claire it was like 170 something over 100 something. Calmed down afterwards but still jeez!) I also have come to realize...no more sex for us. I'm pretty sure it's just round ligament pain and for the most part isn't bad unless I walk too much or have sex. We DTD last night and I lost a few hours of sleep cause of the pain afterwards. Reached an 8 out of 10 on the scale of pain for me which is pretty impressive. Only other time my pain reached high was labor XD This morning the pain is down to a 4/5. It's the worst when walking. Hopefully I can stretch it out and it'll go mostly away by mid-day. Usually the pain is just a 2 mainly cause of the discomfort. 

Glad to hear that the twins are moving around like crazy, mowat!!! Sorry about the aches though. Good news is 15 weeks max to go if that's any compensation lol. Yikes on you not liking your doctor. I've only had my doctor minus one meeting with Claire with a different one. I hated him too. -_- He was such a jerk. Barely had any time for me, was late (by about 30 minutes and there was only no one else there for him to check.) He almost made me late for my blood draw for the GD test. Rushed in, rushed out. If there ever is a reason I can't have my doctor I will do everything in my power not to have that guy again. I'll even go to a female before him. (Which says a lot cause I prefer male doctors, my preference). 

nimbec, Exciting!!! So glad to hear you're starting IVF! I hope the first one will be all that you need! And of course I'll keep everything crossed for you! Praying and hoping that the first one will work!


----------



## mowat

So excited for you Nimbec! Can't really think of any tips. I enjoyed the whole process---weird, I know. It was all just so fascinating! I didn't even mind all the needles too much!


----------



## mowat

Scan went really well! Baby A is measuring right on and baby B is a week ahead. She wouldn't tell me about cervical length, but she implied it looked good.


----------



## Sis4Us

What are those Dang Babies Mowat!!!!????? :oneofeach: :twinboys: :twingirls: ???? I gotta know!! :haha:

Becky how exciting for IVF I think my DH is thinking we might go that route if we can find a Dr that will work w RMC!! :)
He's realizing it's probably our bad eggs and sperm causing these losses so it might help to have them picked out form the pact!! ;)

I'm ok ladies best I can be after seeing lots of family announce they where PG last night for new years :nope:
I had a bad sharp pain last night after 12 and today my test is super faint which was a shock since yesterday's was still pretty dark!! :shrug:
I've gained another 10lbs w this long Rollercoaster so I'm back on diet meds and going to them gym as soon as I'm able!!! I need to get healthy so I can carry the twins I dream of !!

Amy hope I got that right GL w the scan it will be great no worries !! :)

Barb hope u and that Lil Peanut r doing well he's such a cutey!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Yep you got that right, sis. I don't know how you ladies remember everyone's names X_X Then again I'm just bad with names unless you're a dog XD Then I remember all dogs names lol. Took me 3 1/2 years to remember my neighbors names. I kept calling them Buster's family (their dogs name). 


Glad your HCG is going down though. Hopefully IVF will be what is needed to get rid of bad eggs/sperm and then you'll have your rainbow baby right away!

2 weeks roughly until scan. Two long weeks...gah! I even bought the first onesie for this baby XD It was on clearance for 85 cents! So I had to get it. It's a X-mas onesie that says, My sister wished for a puppy, instead she got me. XD Not the best saying but honestly for 85 cents it's a great saying lol. 

Mowat, glad to hear the babies are doing so well! And yes it's killing me to know what they are too XD


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds super Cute to me ... I'm horrible I have a closet full of baby clothes almost ALL Girl of course :haha: and 12-18 mos stuff cuz I bought it for my Neice when she stayed w me!!

I also have a Coach diaper Bag cuz DH bought it for me !! Hopefully I will be able to use them soon I'm getting to old for this BS!!! :nope:


----------



## mowat

I will be honest---I did try to sneak a peak at the gender at the scan! I thought I saw boy parts, but then I realized it was a foot!


----------



## butterflywolf

Aww I really do hope you get to use those outfits and diaper bag sooner than later! *hugs*

Mowat, I cracked up XD Oh it's a it's a ...oh a foot. XD On the plus side you're getting closer and closer to counting down the weeks before babies are here!


----------



## Sis4Us

Will they NOT tell u gender or do u NOT what to know I would be insane in the Brain if I were U !!! :rofl:

I will make another appointment w the other FS and we r looking into adoption we have thought about adopting from the beginning , it just seemed so hard but nothing is as hard as the journey we have endured !!! :shrug:

The other FS is On Vaca from 12/18-1/5 WTF who does that in Fertilty that makes me worry about the availability !! :nope:

Hope 2015 is our year!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

And now I have the song, Insane in the membrane, stuck in my head. Give me a little bit and I go random lol. 

I know adoption was talked about with us too. The biggest thing we didn't want to is around here it's about 30-40,000 dollars to adopt. I don't have that kind of money just laying around. :/ I hope it isn't as pricy in TX to adopt. 

Of course you know I'm going to be hoping and praying this is your year, Sis.


----------



## mowat

Great, now it's in my head too!

They will tell us the gender Sis, we're just going for the surprise! I'm starting to get impatient though!


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't see how u guys do it I'm such a planner I gotta know ASAP!! ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm a huge planner too! So I was SO hoping my SIL would be able to sneak me in for a sneak peak by now but I don't think that will happen. Boo :( But what I have come to realize, these next two weeks (not even) should fly on by. After today, only one more Sunday to go. Then after Monday only one more Monday, etc. All the way up until Friday the 16th XD So I'm sure time will fly by for me. I still have a feeling this baby is a boy but I could be wrong.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!
As you can imagine, I've been so busy & exhausted. Sorry to have abandoned you all. I still update my blog every so often so that's the best way to see what I'm up to.
Owen's doing great. He is finally cot sleeping and that means we get to sleep some too. Breast feeding has been a challenge...He has bruised my nipples and they've cradked. I have bawled because of the pain. I'm seeing a lactation consultant and have been using nipple shields (they are great but super annoying to use) and some times have pumped to give the girls a break. Ive increased my breast milk quite a bit from pumping which is nice. And gives me a break to sleep while DH has been doing feedings and changings.
Owen also developed Jaundice & we spent the day/night this past Friday back in hospital for phototherapy. I've been sick with worry. Hate it. So by Saturday his biliruben count went down so we went home but next day spiked back up. And as of today started to go down again. Back on Wednesday for lactation consulting and to draw bloods again. Fingers crossed going forward he numbers keep going down which means it's leaving his system. Another reason for pumping was to increase my milk so he could flush the Jaundice out. Its been an intense past few days. Will be happy when I'm feeding normally again.
Owen is a cutie pie and we cant get enough of his cuteness!
I am having internet connection issues but will update w/photos asap.

I hope you're all doing great. Amy & Alyson I can't believe how far you guys are!!!

Nimbec & Sis, have my FX...hope you guys have a 2015 miracle.

I'll try to pop in more often. I may lurk more....just hardly have time to myself these days!!!

xo


----------



## mowat

So nice to hear from you Barb! Sorry to hear about Owen---jaundice is so common! I'm really hoping not to have to go through that again. Here they don't let you go home until it's resolved so it can be torture! Breastfeeding was hard for me too, but after about a week (maybe two) it was super easy and rewarding!


----------



## barbikins

I'm looking forward to easy & rewarding on the BF front. We had two BF sessions today which were tolerable so fingers crossed. 
I know how common Jaundice is. It's just scary for me...any sort of health issue.
I hated seeing him in that incubator for 8 hours. Torture! And it reminded me a lot of my daughter. Which brings me to a different issue. I am absolutely riddled with fear that Owen will die. I have felt a bit of a disconnect to him as a protecive measure. There should be no reason for this but I'm obsessed with the thoughts. I'm so afraid for his life. I'm no sure how I can get past it.


----------



## mowat

Totally understand your fears---hope it gets a little easier with time. I have those fears too and I don't really know why. I still remember the first time my DS slept through the night and I woke up in a panic assuming he was dead! Of course I burst into tears when I saw he was breathing.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope the BF gets easier Barb I had a horrible time w DS1 cuz he was in NICU for 2wks and I didn't even try w DS2 since I had a Csection and needed pain meds!! I really would like to try if I ever get a Rainbow!! 

I've heard the cream works well HOH!!

AFM still get very faint ++ today's was even a tad darker so IDK WTH is going on probably mind games or something!!
I mean is it possible to ovulate w very low HCG in your body!! :shrug:

Only 9 more days until scan day right Amy??! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

I honestly don't know if one can ovulate with low hcg. I think it might be possible but not sure. 

Post is going to be quick the cold/sore throats have hit my house hold. Boo. 

Anyway to be exact the time of this post, I have 7 days and 23 hours until scan. XD


----------



## mowat

Countdown is on Butterfly! Can't wait to hear your news.

I've finally gotten over (mostly) a cold I had for 4 weeks. Never thought it would go away it just kept changing symptoms over and over. Though I was going to give my self a hernia with all the coughing!

Get keys to our new house tomorrow! Then we have to move---boo!


----------



## butterflywolf

I think I'm starting to get a cold -_- Sore throat isn't bad today at least. Claire seems a lot better too so that's a plus. 

So just an FYI this baby LOVES to kick my bladder X_X That is the only spot (for the most part) that I feel this kid. My gosh...and some of them hurt! Claire was never like this.

Mowat, how exciting for a new home!


----------



## butterflywolf

Gah sorry I haven't been on really. Been sick here. Sore throats started Weds (Mike, myself, and Claire). Then sore throats where all gone by Friday. I started to get a cold mid-Friday. Mike has a very mild cold started Sat. Claire has managed to miss the cold so far. (How she has is beyond me!) Then I got a stomach bug late Saturday night. Sudden throw up over my side of the bed -_- 

Then the next morning still couldn't eat but starving. Tried to eat a little threw that up and sorry if TMI but also had diarrhea and as I'm throwing up I knew I had to figure out what I wanted to do...what part wanted to make it to the toilet -_- So that was fun. 

Started to feel better around 6 last night got a small meal in me. Otherwise was living off of water and ice pops. This morning I feel a lot better but I know I'm still dehydrated so need to try to keep drinking water (which is hard for me mainly for the fact Claire keeps taking my water bottle and hiding it on me). 

I weighed myself this morning and I lost about 2 to 3 lbs -_- Thankfully I have a lot of fat reserves. I'm under what I started with this pregnancy at the moment. But what can you do when you can't eat. 

Anyway Scan is on Friday woot! This time on Friday I'll be waiting to be called in. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm waiting to O I think strange indeed but I think thats the case ... Either that or still waiting for AF!!! :shrug: 
My temp is dropping like it O so idk really I'm still lost as I have been for months!! :haha:
We wil get in some BD just incase!! ;)

Can't wait to hear about Friday and I hope u feel better!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> I'm waiting to O I think strange indeed but I think thats the case ... Either that or still waiting for AF!!! :shrug:
> My temp is dropping like it O so idk really I'm still lost as I have been for months!! :haha:
> We wil get in some BD just incase!! ;)
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Friday and I hope u feel better!! :)

Hopefully you'll be O'ing real soon then! And doesn't hurt to get in the BD. Can only help XD I hope you are no longer lost soon though. I'd go nuts if I was in your shoes. 

I'm feeling better today actually have some energy even. At least for now. And able to eat. I never knew how much I'd miss eating lol


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Gah sorry I haven't been on really. Been sick here. Sore throats started Weds (Mike, myself, and Claire). Then sore throats where all gone by Friday. I started to get a cold mid-Friday. Mike has a very mild cold started Sat. Claire has managed to miss the cold so far. (How she has is beyond me!) Then I got a stomach bug late Saturday night. Sudden throw up over my side of the bed -_-
> 
> Then the next morning still couldn't eat but starving. Tried to eat a little threw that up and sorry if TMI but also had diarrhea and as I'm throwing up I knew I had to figure out what I wanted to do...what part wanted to make it to the toilet -_- So that was fun.
> 
> Started to feel better around 6 last night got a small meal in me. Otherwise was living off of water and ice pops. This morning I feel a lot better but I know I'm still dehydrated so need to try to keep drinking water (which is hard for me mainly for the fact Claire keeps taking my water bottle and hiding it on me).
> 
> I weighed myself this morning and I lost about 2 to 3 lbs -_- Thankfully I have a lot of fat reserves. I'm under what I started with this pregnancy at the moment. But what can you do when you can't eat.
> 
> Anyway Scan is on Friday woot! This time on Friday I'll be waiting to be called in.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

OMG that sounds horrible :( I'm sorry you were so sick. That's just awful feeling. I'm glad you're better but yuck eh?

You're almost half way through your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## mowat

Oh my Butterfly, that sounds awful! I'm nauseous again almost every day, but I just can't seem to throw up. Guess that's a good thing?

Hope your temps explain what's going on with your body in the next couple of days Sis. I remember living in that unknown zone for months---it gets a little exhausting after awhile.

WEll, we're moved! Started on Friday and kept at it all weekend. Movers came for the big stuff today. Can barely move I'm so sore.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for a New Place!!! Now u can start on the Nursey u just have to find out gender to paint !! ;) ;) :haha:


----------



## butterflywolf

Yep almost half way woot! 2 days 23 hours until scan! 

I'm feeling better besides a cold now. Claire still has soft stool but is better stool than yesterday. So that's good. 

I got my new laptop...it'll be a love / hate relationship for awhile. I hate when I'm forced to change. (I'm kind of 'old school' when it comes to laptops). So having a touch screen and windows 8.1 is going to take sometime for me to learn to fully love. 

Awesome on new house! And take today easy, mowat!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I made my appointment for the New FS it's 1/22!! I was suppose to go 12/10 but was pregnant so I had to reschedule! I was afraid DH wouldnt want to go after another loss but he told me to make it so that made me smile!! 

This Dr supposedly deals w Recurrent Loss so hopefully she will have a good game plan!!

I'm more determined than ever!! ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis that is GREAT and SO exciting!!! So happy for you! I hope this doctor will be able to help you and you'll have another little baby in your arms in no time!


Okay...sorry if this is a rant now but I think it has something to do with my scan coming up and I'm getting anxious just starting to. Worrying if everything will be all right with baby. Worrying if baby is measuring where he/she needs to. Worrying if it's another girl will I get disappointed again. So much starting to worry and it's only going to get worse the next 2 days. (today/tomorrow). No matter how much I try to just breathe and try to let things run it's course I can't. I'm so worried. And I've been doing a lot of thinking already today what if it isn't a boy. I want our little boy so bad and I thought I didn't want it this bad but the itch for a boy is back and I hate it. Which makes me feel bad about it and then I feel worse for feeling bad and it sucks!


----------



## Sis4Us

I was the same way w my 1st and 2nd BFP but then after losing them I felt so Guilty like they thought I didn't want them if it was a BOY now I just want a Baby yes I will be a Lil disappointed at first cuz I want a girl so Badly but I want a baby even More!!

Everything happens for a reason if it's a girl Her and Claire will be BFFS just think of both outcomes and 2 isn't too many u r young u can go for 3!! ;)

When u us the Doppler what side do u hear the <3 beat??!


----------



## butterflywolf

That's how I thought I would be with all of our losses as well but I'm not and it makes me feel so bad X_X No matter what I'm going to love this baby as much as I love Claire, I know that. 

And it's hard to say if we have a girl if girl and Claire will get along XD I have seen so many different families. It goes down to who they are kind of thing. I have one friend who can't really stand her sister much and then I have another friend who loves her sister. Then there's me who loves my brother because he's my brother and still wishes him the best but that's it. And then there's a friend who loves her brother. So I'm not worried if they will be friends or not XD 

And two is all we want. I use to think 3 but after having Claire and going through such a terrible hemorrhage where it was close to have my uterus taken out and life or death nearing I can't put my own selfish wants to have more than two kids now. Claire needs me and I already am trying not to think so much about labor and if it's going to be like that again. Not being able to hold Claire for almost two weeks because I was just too weak I can't. In life I know I was never going to be satisfied with only one so we are going for one more but that's it. It's better for me to be here than risk my life. 

And the strongest heartbeat is heard on the left. I can hear the heartbeat in three spots XD One I know is the placenta, one the chest, and not sure the other assuming it's bouncing off of something. 

That's another thing I can't wait for is to find out where the placenta is cause my guess is on the bottom and I'm praying so badly it isn't and I'm wrong cause I am terrified that it might be over cervix and if it is I'm terrified that I'll need a C-section so yea...

Guess all in all we can say I'm a worry wart when it comes to being pregnant. XD Not good for my mental health I'm sure. Most days are fine UNTIL I start thinking about everything. ^^;; I never worried this much with Claire, with her it was worry if she'll be healthy but the typical worries I think of pregnancy. Not all this other crap that has developed after having her. 

wow didn't mean to type this much I'm sorry ^^;;


----------



## Sis4Us

No sorry needed u r worried and emotional right now and that is understandable!! :hugs:

All u can do is take it one day at a time w DS1 the placenta was way down I'm pretty sure that why he came so early!!
But he's a healthy almost 18 yr old now about to graduate this year!!

Like I said one day at a time!!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

GL W the scan Tomorrow !!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

15 hours roughly XD We'll be busy for a few though since we have to move some furniture around and clean. New furniture comes tomorrow afternoon. 

And I'm feeling 'better' for now. Not too concerned about scan but we shall see when I"m in that waiting room XD


----------



## butterflywolf

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_1388_zps1ae8196a.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_1390_zps224df209.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_1391_zpsb374a087.jpg


baby measuring a week ahead still due June 11th! All went well!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay so happy for U!!! :yipee:


----------



## mowat

Amazing!


----------



## butterflywolf

Thanks ladies ^^ It's weird being this excited. I feel bad that I wasn't this excited last time though but at the same time I can't help but be excited XD It's finally sinking in that it's a boy XD 

I saw the boy part briefly he moved so when she got it back I saw it again double and tripled checked that it was a penis and no three lines and then I quickly go, that's the penis right!? She chuckled and said yep. She was the best scanner ever. I loved her and she loves doing 3d so she kept sneaking pics of that lol 

So happy he's doing well ^^


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad u can Relax and Enjoy now Momma!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Figured you ladies would find this amusing. I love my mom and dad and they love each other. Thus they 'tease/prank' each other when given a perfect opportunity. 

So my mom found out about baby boy's gender 20 minutes after our scan. Got the balloons put them in the box stopped at her house. She was excited/thrilled. Daddy worked until 5:30. He called my mom at 4:30 or so and asked about the gender. She lied saying it was another girl and how we are going to try for a third. SO MEAN!!! 

Daddy comes home he wasn't going to open the box since he already knew kind of thing. Well he decided to anyway and said, "These aren't pink." looks at my mom and called her a jerk. 

When I asked my mom why she did that she goes, "I had to wait to find out gender he can wait too." I just look at her and said, "You waited 20 minutes! He has waited all day!" XD I'm sure daddy is happy though since at like 6 weeks he goes to Claire while playing with her saying, "You're going to have a baby brother to play with soon." Like it didn't even phase him he just 'knew' it was a boy and trust me he doesn't do/say stuff like that.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sure has been quiet in here. Barb, I hope all is well. I try to stay updated from your blog and the looks of things, things seem to be getting better. That's great!

Mowat, hoping your move went well and you are settling in. With luck maybe you'll be all unpacked. I know it took awhile for me to get fully unpacked when we moved into our first home. How are the twins? You are nearing 30 weeks, so exciting! 

Sis, hope you're doing well. I can't remember when you said your apt would be. If I missed it I hope it went well if I didn't can't wait for it! I feel bad for forgetting ^^;; 

Not much new here. Logan has been kicking around hasn't been on my bladder as much which is nice. I decided to try to slowly clean the house from top to bottom between now and end of May. We're having another rummage sale either last weekend in May or first weekend in June. Sadly I don't know if I'll be able to be in charge of it like I usually am XD My mom will take over though if baby decides to come early. 

I already have one tote of Claire's old clothes gone through and marked and hung up some of the nicer outfits. I also took out some of her neutral onesies and put them aside for Logan. I've also slowly been buying stuff for him XD I'm not really a Brewers fan (baseball) but my parents are and I found a Brewer shirt with Hank the dog on it on clearance for 1.59 so why not XD Can't argue that price! I even found some shorts for him when he's a bit older XD 12, 18, and two 24 months. They were all 1.00 each! Brand new at Kohls. So had to snatch them up. 

Yesterday I went through a bunch of paperwork that we kind of let build up the past year. We say we wont let it get like that but we always do. Mike nor I enjoy going through and filing the paperwork. Took me 2 hours to do so not too bad. 

I want to focus more on Claire's big girl room, but I have to wait for Mike to run wires and get a new wireless card and crap for his computer. He has some big fancy idea that he thinks will work, and if it does work it sounds like it would be a good idea. Sadly he's not in any rush to do it. -_- I told him it has to be done by March 1st cause Claire is going to try to take naps in there for a month or two before she fully moves into the room. We shall see though. I'm excited that we got our new furniture last Friday and I can start moving some of Claire's bigger outfits into it if I want. 

I also find this so amusing and weird. So I bought two shirts from Disney store for Claire and they are the xxs which is a size 2/3 . Figured it'd be a little big but should be good for around summer. They are a lot big. Well I bought some clearance 3t shirts for her at Target the other day and they fit her now! I compared the shirts side by side and the Disney ones are about 3 inches longer than the 3t from Target!!! This is why I get so annoyed when telling people Claire's size cause she literally is in anything from 18months to 3T!


----------



## Sis4Us

My appointment is Thur I will let u know what they say!! :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone i just wanted to let you know i'm lurking occasionally. Hope you are all well! 

Congrats on the boy butterfly they are FAB....not that i'm bias of course hehe! 

Good luck with the appt sis

Barbs i'm reading your blog :)

Mowat 30 weeks yikes!!!! 

Hi everyone else :)

No news here apart from no IVF until at least next Jan long story but heres to hoping it happens naturally....i'm not on here so much as i have to focus on other things but just wanted to let you all know i still pop in from time to time xx


----------



## mowat

Hi guys. Sorry I've been so bad about updating----I've just been either completely exhausted or in some sort of crap mood and not wanting to update. I'm assuming it's all hormonal! Left the post office the other day and I was so exhausted from waiting in line and then not getting what I wanted (a key to my new mailbox!) that I burst into tears when I got in the car. Oh dear.

So I'll suck it up and update. Yep, nearing 30 weeks and feeling the pain. We moved two weekends ago and I could barely move for days. Somehow I went from being completely fine to being massively painfully pregnant in now time flat! Even little things put me completely out of breath some days. Just absolutely amazing. Still haven't gained much weight, but I'm definitely much bigger. Babies seem fine and are crazy active most days. Have doctor, obstetrician and ultrasound appointments next week so I'll know more then.

House is still a mess, but we're slowly unpacking. At least we have more room! Trying to decide where to spend the little reno money we have. Think we'll definitely paint the baby room so I haven't set anything up yet. Sure hope they don't come too early.

To top it all off the "eczema" I thought I had may be shingles. What! Still don't believe the diagnosis, but I guess we'll see what the pills do. One more thing I don't need!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mowat so sorry u r having a rough time but I can understand I was like that w one so two has to be worse BIG :hugs:
Just try and take it day by day as your hormones will probably throw a new one at u every day!! ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, tomorrow's the apt woot! Can't wait to be updated on what they say.

Nimbec, I know boys are fab XD Gatlin, he's a kid I use to babysit way back when, he was 16 months when i started to babysit him and I loved it. He's 16 now I think...or close to it. He's all grown up ... I don't see him much now but it's amazing. XD 

I'm sorry you don't get any IVF for an entire year :( Really hoping you'll conceive naturally this year! Hope all is well though with you!

Mowat, it's understandable. Your life is hectic right now! And aww gotta love pregnancy hormones lol. I haven't burst into tears yet, but my eyes will start to get moist over the stupidest of things. Usually some commercial I'll see on T.V. One of my friends when she was pregnant, every time she heard sirens she would burst out crying because someone out there was hurt. I felt bad for her and could only imagine how she felt with that. I prayed I wouldn't get like that. 

I'm sure you're much bigger as well as the babies! Glad they are quite active. I haven't gained anything right now. :/ Doctor said he isn't too concerned but would like me to start gaining soon. It didn't help with being sick two weekends ago. And I swear I'm eating! Just I can't gain. I'm hoping to have gained at least one pound come the 20th of Feb. (next apt). Can't wait to hear how your next apt. goes. 

House is still suppose to be a mess at this stage I think XP You have a lot of unpacking I am sure. And I know you are loving the more room! I love painting rooms XD Getting the perfect color combo and then seeing how it looks afterwards gosh i love it! 

And shingles! Really!? That's really shocking...the only people that I know who have had it one was in her 70's the other my grandpa in his 90's. You're way too young to be having shingles! I do hope it clears up though whatever it is. 

Wow I had a lot of typo's I had to fix in this post...I'm blaming it on the massive migraine/headache I woke up with X_X It's horrible. I literally can't move. If I move it hurts so bad. The light isn't too bad but then again it isn't too bright right now. Sound is bugging me though and of course every toy Claire plays with today is the loudest ones she can find XD


----------



## Sis4Us

My appointment went well Except for A Huge cyst on my left ovary Again she's hoping it's due to O I'm afraid it needs to be Asperated Again :nope:
But the new FS has more testing she wants me to do a 2hr Glucose yay for me :sick:
She thinks metformin might be an option for me and maybe even Levenox so I'm glad to have more options!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> My appointment went well Except for A Huge cyst on my left ovary Again she's hoping it's due to O I'm afraid it needs to be Asperated Again :nope:
> But the new FS has more testing she wants me to do a 2hr Glucose yay for me :sick:
> She thinks metformin might be an option for me and maybe even Levenox so I'm glad to have more options!!

Sorry about the cyst :( And the glucose I get to do my glucose he 20th of Feb. When is yours? Maybe we're partners with it XD 

And yay for more options! Hopefully one of them will work no problem for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

I going to try in the morning even though my tummy is still a wreck I want to get it done so I can get meds if I need them ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> I going to try in the morning even though my tummy is still a wreck I want to get it done so I can get meds if I need them ;)

Woot! Glad you can get it done right away! Hopefully you can get it done.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone I'm ok got my head out of the shed so to speak! 

Mowat (((hugs)))) I remeber how hard one was nevermind two! I agree don't worry about house being chaos that's perfectly normal even when not preggy with twins!! 

Butterfly gosh can't believe how far along you are now! Eek! Fx your migrane doesn't hang around long! It's awful looking after littleones when unwell :( 

Sis fx you test goes well today - I have been on metformin about 7 months now & it has actually regulated my cycles and I think dare I say it ovulate alone without meds - well worth a try! I still can't take full dose as they make me puke haha fun times! Good luck!! 

Hi barbs hope your enjoying the precious new born stage :) 

Hi anyone I've missed !


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the new Dr never called me back to set up the glucose today and I don't think they r in office today!!! I was afraid this would be a problem w them!! :nope:

Becky yes I've heard it makes u :sick: kinda afraid of that part but I'm willing to try anything at this point;)


----------



## butterflywolf

Becky (Okay going to try once more to remember names when I can take no offense if I don't remember your name XD Names are honestly hard for me to remember). I'm doing a lot better. Migraine is gone. The next day I had the residue where if I coughed or sneezed my head hurt where the migraine was, but that is the only time it hurt. And now that it's another new day it's completely gone. 

Sis, Aww I'm sorry you can't take the test today. Hopefully within the next week you can. I'm assuming they are closed for the weekend? So hopefully Monday if it works out.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's quite in here hope everyone is well!! I have my test set up for 9:15 in the morning hopefully I can make it I've been so :sick: in the AM I have to eat of I throw up weird I know!!! :shrug:


----------



## butterflywolf

That was one of the signs for me for pregnancy XP I wake up in the morning hungry and if I didn't eat I'd throw up yellow bile. Hopefully you can keep it down tomorrow, Sis. 

Not much here but noticing a growing bump
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/weekbyweek21_zpsehc1bes2.jpg

It really is amazing how different Logan is compared to Claire. Claire didn't move often and if she did it was always high up plus I had a higher bump. Logan on the other hand prefers being lower (thus lower bump) and kicking near bladder majority of the time. 

Otherwise that's it for an update with me. How is everyone doing?


----------



## mowat

Nice bump Butterfly! Good luck with the test tomorrow Sis!

Two doctor's appointments for me today---good times. Lost another few pounds since the last appointment four weeks ago. Doctor didn't seem too concerned although she wrote lots of notes. Hmmm. Blood pressure is still normal. I think these babies are just going to suck the life out of me! Trying to enjoy every moment as crazy as that sounds.


----------



## butterflywolf

mowat said:


> Nice bump Butterfly! Good luck with the test tomorrow Sis!
> 
> Two doctor's appointments for me today---good times. Lost another few pounds since the last appointment four weeks ago. Doctor didn't seem too concerned although she wrote lots of notes. Hmmm. Blood pressure is still normal. I think these babies are just going to suck the life out of me! Trying to enjoy every moment as crazy as that sounds.

I shouldn't say I'm glad I see someone else not gaining weight...but I'm kind of glad to see it ^^;; I'm back to slightly below what I started this pregnancy. Doctor didn't seem concerned last time but he said he would like to see me start to gain soon. :/ Trust me I eat, just apparently Logan wants it all lol. And keep us updated on the apts. Can't believe it 30 weeks for you in a few days! 

Sis hope all goes well with your test!


----------



## mowat

Had an ultrasound today and everything looked good! I decided to bring my DS to this one, and right before, I started panicking there might be a problem (even though I'd been feeling the babies move all day). Funny how I just can't believe I'm going to have a perfectly normal ultrasound.


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad u r both doing well!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Glad all went well Mowat! And for me no matter what ultrasound it is I freak out. XP

Sis, did you do your glucose?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I did it yesterday she called w some of my results but not the Gluclose!! Hopefully she will have them Tom!!


----------



## butterflywolf

I hope the results she did give you where all good ones. And I'm sure you'll get your results today.


----------



## Sis4Us

Everything was good that she gave me yesterday still no call today!!! :shrug:


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis any update on your tests?


Mowat: I have been thinking since you're 30 weeks now, has the doctor talked to you about induction or a planned C-section at a certain week? I still can't believe it that you're getting in the final stretch!


----------



## mowat

I can't believe I'm 30 weeks already! I'm starting to panic----so not ready for them to be here. I had an appointment with the surgeon last week and he said I have a 50/50 chance of a natural delivery. I see him again in 4 weeks although I'm not really sure why---I'll have had another ultrasound by then but surely the babies will flip back and forth after that. My doctor had talked about inducing at 37 weeks if I haven't delivered yet. Not sure whether I'll do it or not, I guess it depends how uncomfortable I am.

Increasingly dizzy and out of breath. Friday I had a massive stomach cramp but it didn't seem to go anywhere and then stopped after about an hour. Not sure what it was.

How's everyone else? Any updates?


----------



## butterflywolf

Starting to become more 'real' huh Mowat XD That's a good thing though. 50/50 isn't too bad either. Flip of a coin kind of thing. I can't remember when Claire flipped but when she was head down she stayed head down. I want to say it was early 30's. I really don't remember though. And you'll know if you feel the need to be induced early or not. I've been debating myself if my doctor offers it if I really want to take early induction. Part of me does cause I would love to have Logan born on June 2nd (38w 5d I think it'd be or right around there). But at the same time, I trust my body so to speak. I know and hope most of my fears will be talked with on the 20th of this month. 

No real update here. Just baking baby XD Had some scares past few days though. Benji jumped on my stomach which hurt (this was Sunday I believe). Right where the ribs would meet in the middle (the bottom ribs). Mainly knocked the wind out of me more than anything and Logan has been just as active as ever. 

Then yesterday Claire tripped over her own feet. Blood in her mouth and I couldn't get in to see right away, called my mom (she lives 2 minutes away by car if that) and Mike wasn't home yet he was out shopping. By the time my mom pulled into the driveway I could finally get in her mouth to see and she just managed to have her upper tooth cut her inside lip. She calmed down shortly after my mom got here. Poor girl has my accident proneness.


----------



## Sis4Us

Glucose came back normal but my platelets are still high been having cramps and a tiny bit of spotting I'm sure the :witch: will finally show soon :(


----------



## butterflywolf

Sorry to hear platelets are still high. Are they able to treat that? And boo AF!


----------



## barbikins

butterfly congrats on the boy!!! WHOOO
And Mowat, I hear ya on nerves when it comes to u/s...i had it every time!

I'm dong well ladies...not enough sleep for sure - and now Owen is awake more in the day so he's fussy and feeding all the time and not leaving much time for me to even type this message. He's crying as we speak and I have to go :) LOL

ttys xo
Just wanted to say you're all in my thoughts!


----------



## mowat

So nice to hear from you Barb.


----------



## butterflywolf

Glad to hear things are going good minus the whole sleep thing XD That's to be expected though. Can't believe almost 1 1/2 months already. How exciting. 

And thank you ^^ At times I still can't believe it's a boy XD I keep looking at the u/s pics just to make sure lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Lil Update 

Well the FS didn't have much info just that my cyst has resolved itself and I'm going to O on my right side in 3 or 4 days I think she is crazy my temp went up this Am!!

She said I have a 16mm follie on my right ovary so it's days to O!! Ummm I've Od a 16mm follie and got PG so I'm not so sure on that!!

She also wants me to get the digital OPK cuz she swears I'm getting a false ++ on My OPKs ... We will see who's right in a few days I guess!! :shrug:

Who know best??? ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

Guess we shall see XD From your chart I'd think you ovulated...but we shall see like you said. I'm sure you're hitting your days either way with DTD.


----------



## butterflywolf

Wow so quiet in here. I hope everyone is doing all right. I'm doing well for the most part. Our garage door decided to break on one of the most coldest days this year so far. (Can't say season). Going to just replace the unit. Find it so odd that the unit is older than the home, but I know the original owner of this house was a DIY the cheapest way DIY. So we're just replacing the whole thing. 315 dollars, not too bad and just in time for tax return. Sadly he can't come out until Thursday/Friday so I have to make sure I'm fully awake and up before DH leaves so I can back out his car while he holds open the door (it wont even stay open).

Almost 24 weeks!! and then in a few weeks after that third trimester starts. I can't believe it. I can't wait for my apt. on Friday cause I have some...things to discuss with my doctor. Dr. Google isn't a good friend XD


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about the garage door Butterfly. We have a garage for the first time in our new house and we worked like mad to get it cleared out enough to put in the car just in time for two weeks of super cold weather. What a treat!

Been having major stomach cramping on and off since Thursday. Thought it might be the flu, but never went anywhere. Friday night someone had definitely dropped---it was so bad I couldn't even walk! Cramping back again today and some diarrhea to go along with it. Not really ready for labour yet! Doctor tomorrow and I'm hoping this new one will write me off sick for work. Just can't cope much longer.


----------



## butterflywolf

mowat said:


> Sorry to hear about the garage door Butterfly. We have a garage for the first time in our new house and we worked like mad to get it cleared out enough to put in the car just in time for two weeks of super cold weather. What a treat!
> 
> Been having major stomach cramping on and off since Thursday. Thought it might be the flu, but never went anywhere. Friday night someone had definitely dropped---it was so bad I couldn't even walk! Cramping back again today and some diarrhea to go along with it. Not really ready for labour yet! Doctor tomorrow and I'm hoping this new one will write me off sick for work. Just can't cope much longer.

It'll get fixed at some point this week. Just can't wait for it. Barely awake and go outside in the cold to get car out...yea I don't like that, but it could be worse. And yes having a garage is awesome!

Yikes! I hope you get off of work. Would they put you on bed rest? It is a bit early yet for twins, right? Eek can't wait for an update on how the doctors went today!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Mowat u need to put Ur feet Up!! Hope the Dr helps w that!!


----------



## mowat

Wow, new doctor and a totally different opinion! I didn't even have to start whining and she asked if she could write me a sick note. She basically told me I looked horrible! She was shocked and somewhat appalled that I was still working. Super concerned about my weight loss (I've lost some and she thinks I might have lost more and I'm just retaining water so it doesn't seem as bad), swollen legs, breathing trouble, rib pain, contractions. Fortunately my cervix is still high and closed so labour doesn't appear to be imminent. I was worried she was going to recommend bed rest, but she didn't go that far. She seemed pretty unhappy I was only being seen monthly and wants me to come in weekly from now on. Geesh! Kind of nice someone cares all of a sudden. Ultrasound on Thursday. Really hoping our home renovations can wrap up quickly so I can really relax instead of trying to hide away from the chaos!


----------



## butterflywolf

Glad this new doctor seems to care! I love when I find a doctor and they care and you can just tell they do. Glad she wrote you off of work now! And that's awesome for weekly check ups now. I know I got weekly check ups towards the last 5 weeks with Claire (or something like that) and it makes sense that with twins they would want to do weekly watches sooner. Glad the babies seem to be staying put for now!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow finally a GOOD no GREAT Dr!! U need to rest and get ready for those Lil ones !! :)


----------



## nimbec

Great news and great timing for a super doctor and as the girls say out your feet up!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Woot! Passed the glucose test and he checked my hemoglobin again since he wants to make sure it stays nice in high just in case I hemorrhage again after labor and it was. 13.3 again (average is 12-15)


----------



## mowat

Good work Butterfly!


----------



## Sis4Us

Good news!!!


----------



## barbikins

Mowat you should totally be resting! Glad you are now. Finally about time a doctor took you seriously. Can't believe you are 33 weeks now!
It's getting tough now eh?! So much weight to carry. Hang in there!

Butterfly, you're so far too. Wow!

I'm doing well. Baby has been a lotta work. My blog has been updated please have a peak! 

Xo


----------



## butterflywolf

I can't believe 25 weeks tomorrow. 15 weeks to go, but I'm hoping/praying Logan comes earlier. I didn't talk with my doctor about having another large baby, I already know the answers he will give, which always amuses both of us. I'm just hoping Logan will want to come out around 38 weeks. I'm kind of banking on the fact that Claire took after my mom's pregnancy almost identical to my brother. And Logan is almost identical to when she was pregnant with me. It's really odd but amusing. 

My mom had my brother at 39w 6d, same date I had Claire. I was due when my brother would have been about 22 months. Guess what, Logan is due when Claire would be 22 moths. I came at 36w 6d and my brother and I are exactly 22 months apart. So is it wrong for me to hope XD If Logan decides to be exactly 22 months apart he'll come at 38 1/2 weeks roughly. 

Barb, Loved the update! Yes it is a lot of work and a lot of stress trying to exclusively pump. We had the issue with Claire that she ate a lot too. I was pumping ten times a day, basically every two hours to try to increase my supply, which never happened. (Though I think personally it was due to my body trying to focus on me getting all my blood back and not being anemic anymore). Still I was washing bottles and parts every 4 hours during the day. It was bad. I'm so proud of you for doing what you can though ^^ Keep at it. 

Gorgeous pictures of baby Owen <3


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Barbs I keep meaning to respond on your blog but always seem to get distracted!! Firstly a huge congrats! Your DS has the same birthday as mine just 5 years apart!! He is absolutely gorgeous and you are doing a great job so never forget that!

I just wanted to say something about the breastfeeding because I totally understand how hard it is and how emotionally difficult all the decisions can be... When I had DS we had issues getting him to latch on like a lot of new mums. Finally we got the hang of it but I was experiencing severe pain on my left side... They checked for everything but couldn't work it out (long story). One day I remember having what felt like a lightening bolt that went straight down to my toes and tips of my fingers and I didn't know whether I was going to cry or be sick.... Still like you I was determined not to give up and so I persevered and started to pump as well to try and help increase things.... By the time he was 4 months old though I was really struggling. He was still feeding every 2 hours and I was beyond exhausted from feeding so frequently and pumping... The final straw came when we realised he was losing weight. Ultimately after everything it turned out that for whatever reason despite doing everything I could I just wasn't producing enough milk and the poor boy was hungry and dealing with sucking in air instead of milk causing him to have tummy cramps.... I started giving him formula which everyone seemed against and over night he changed and became the happiest baby ever. So what I'm trying to say (after all that!!) is I know how hard it is (trust me, I continued feeding 2 feeds until he was 6 months even though I had virtually nothing there) but sometimes you just have to trust your instincts and go with what is best for you and baby. I am a firm believer in "breast is best" but unfortunately it doesn't always work no matter what you do! Hang in there, stay strong and ultimately work out what is best for you and him. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Can't believe you're 25 weeks already Butterfly! And you've named the boy already! We're still working on names. We had it narrowed down to three names of each sex, but haven't gotten any further---we can't seem to get middle names with the first names.

Loved your update Barb. You'll figure out what works for you guys eventually---I know it sounds impossible, but try not to let this take over your life completely.

So I wiped out majorly yesterday! We've had days of crazy warm temperatures and now it has cooled down again and I totally killed myself in my driveway. Fortunately I landed completely on my elbow---how I didn't break it I don't know! Thought for sure I'd end up delivering in the driveway. Anyway just have a sore elbow today but no major damage although I do have a killer headache.

Saw the surgeon today and he was happy with the last ultrasound. Looks like we might be good to go naturally!


----------



## butterflywolf

We had three boy names that we had ranked when pregnant with Claire so that was nice XD Then we narrowed it down to two when we were pregnant. Each one had something against it. Logan, at least in the states, is very slowly becoming a unisex name. Very slow, but that bothered me. And then Leon was the other one but I found out my Grandpa's middle name is Leon and I do NOT get along with him at all and I'll be damned if he thinks I'm naming my kid after him. I do like Logan better though always have. So we went with that. For us middle name was fairly easy since I wanted something with my dad or that side of the family. His middle name is Robert and then we put the two names together and it went well. I'm sure you'll get a names in no time when you see your babies in person ^^ Sometimes babies don't look like the name you have picked out and they get changed. 

Yikes! Sorry to hear about the elbow. I had my laptop fall on top of my ankle, the corner of the laptop even. Had a goose egg bump on top of my ankle for awhile. Still a bit tender but not too bad. This happened last Friday. 

Yay! Glad to hear that you should be able to wait until your body is ready to go into labor! Keeps getting closer and closer and can't wait for you to meet your babies!

Sis, how goes it?


----------



## butterflywolf

Gah! Start of my heartburn already! With Claire I think I only had two months left before it started. Three months yet and I'm starting to pop tums like candy. I'm going to hold off a bit before I start taking zantac again, but I have a feeling I'm going to just have to suffer with it like I did with Claire.


----------



## mowat

Yuck. I've never really had a problem with heartburn, but I'm thinking I might be having some acid reflux now. Kinda gross.

Painter is gone and we finally got the baby room partially set up. I even managed to wash a few things and put them away. Set up two bassinets in our bedroom---got to say they don't go with our decor! Ugly.

We decided to hire a could and we met with her today. I think she'll be helpful. She seemed to understand what I'm worried about---and my dogs liked her, so that's always good. Guess we're just waiting now. Hope they don't come too soon, as uncomfortable as I am, I know I'll miss having them in my belly.


----------



## butterflywolf

I start with heartburn and if it follows like it did with Claire I'll have heartburn on top of acid reflex and I will end up upchucking because of it. I'm hoping so bad that, that, doesn't start until the last month again. Hubby and I are ready to switch sides of where we sleep so I'm real close to the bathroom. 

Yay for the painting being done and some wash! We just started to buy a bit more for Logan. (Mainly clothes and sleep sack/swaddles, etc.) I need to wash that stuff though. And who cares if they don't match XD First month or so you'll be too tired to care. We have a white bassinet so because of that it goes with our room. XD Though I usually prefer darker stuff. I guess in the long run it kind of doesn't match our room either now that I think of it. lol 

I'm not sure that I follow on what you hired. ^^;; And yes it's always a good sign if your dogs like her. I trust my dogs opinion sometimes if I ever doubt my own XD I'm hoping you can keep them backing until 37 weeks. Can't believe they should be here before any of us know it! I can't wait to see more cute babies XD


----------



## mowat

Well that's interesting---think auto correct might have been at work on my last post! We hired a doula. Makes way more sense now, eh? Apparently having a doula significantly reduces the need for c-section. With my DS I was awake all night with labour and finally went to the hospital at 7 am to find I was fully dilated, but I found the pushing very confusing and the doctor was not super helpful (DS was completely stuck we found out afterwards). I think having a doula might make delivering twins a little less confusing.


----------



## butterflywolf

XD Yes now it makes sense. I was thinking doula but didn't want to assume. I never thought I would want one but my SIL asked when I went into labor (she does act as a doula at times and has the courses etc.) and my gut said to say yes. I could NEVER have done it without her. There's just no way. There were points when it came to pushing that I was saying I can't do it and she kept me focus and told me what to do to help. 

She has to be there again for this labor I wouldn't have it any other way. I think you'll find out that a doula is a great choice!


----------



## Sis4Us

W Ds1 I had NO heartburn w DS2 I had I horribly BAD go figure ds1 was bald Ds2 had a head full of hair!! Heartburn did mean Hairy baby for me :haha:

I've heard Doulas r great I for one will most likely need another Csection if I ever get a sticky baby!! 

Can wait to hear what those twins are Mowat!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

I wish heartburn meant head full of hair for baby! Claire had some hair but not a lot either. Gah the heartburn was bad last night. Three tums in six hours >< I hate tums...I hate heartburn. *mumbles* At least Mike gets me tums whenever I ask him to when I'm half asleep lol. At least before he is asleep himself. 

Sis, you will get a sticky baby I know you will!

And I agree! I also can't wait to see what you end up having!! I think boy and girl or two girls. I do not have a vibe at all for two boys for you.


----------



## Sis4Us

My guess is Boy Girl Too but I've been wrong so many times :rofl:


----------



## mowat

I'm hoping for boy/girl, but I've been preparing for girl/girl and have finally gotten used to the idea. My mother will be so upset if it's boy/boy! I guess I might be a little too.


----------



## butterflywolf

Seems we all kind of have the same vibe for you XD Just a few more short weeks and we'll all know lol.


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I was one day off for Barb so I'm going to say what I just envisioned for you mowat. I think your babies will be here in two weeks.


----------



## mowat

Two weeks? Sounds good. It's nice to have a deadline!

Flooring finished today so I'm going to try and find the energy to do some painting and cleaning up and putting away. Seem to have accumulated massive quantities of laundry in the few days we haven't had a washer. We're having a house warming party next Saturday so I need to get the place a little more presentable.


----------



## butterflywolf

I'd offer to help with the laundry but...I despise laundry. I am working on cleaning the house though XD If only because I'm pretty sure I wont be able to do the rummage sale this year since it either falls on May 29/30 or June 5/6. Too close to due date to really want to deal with that. So far I've sold a TV, table, GPS, and a toddler's slide, so not bad. Hoping to sell a computer desk and desk chair yet and then the rest I don't care if it sells or not. It's just nice not to have all the big stuff anymore in the basement.


----------



## Sis4Us

I can send my DH he <3 Laundry I think he just hates it piling upand I hate doing it but I don't mind the dishes so it's a even trade I guess :)


----------



## mowat

Waves of nausea this morning. Early labour? So not ready yet! Please stay in for a couple more weeks.


----------



## butterflywolf

Yikes on nausea and I still think you got a week to a week 1/2.


----------



## mowat

Phew, no babies yet! Nausea again this morning though so I'm starting to think it is just another new "thing".

Did you have your appointments for the little guy yet Barb? 

Chart looks good Sis.


----------



## butterflywolf

Barb, just read your update. All I can say is what a handsome little guy you have there!!! Hopefully you'll be able to fully breast feed, but if not know you did everything in your power to have tried it. I am so happy and proud of you ^^ Can't believe he's 10 weeks old. I swear it feels just like a month ago you had him XD 

Mowat, Sorry for the nausea but should only last a few weeks max. I don't have anything 'new' for me but trying to walk more outside now that it's nicer, but I can only make it a block. I tried two blocks today and Logan decided he wanted to sit low again. He seems to do that whenever I walk and it makes walking quite painful. I even am in a lot of discomfort for about thirty minutes afterwards when I'm just relaxing. :/ Sucks cause I want to go for longer walks, but I know not to push myself. 

Sis, I agree your chart is looking pretty good.


----------



## mowat

Had a plumber in today to fix a couple of leaks and decided to get a new toilet and taps in main bath---so nice! Our house was built in 1992 and the old toilet was so low. Didn't realize how bad it was until we got the new one. Getting up to pee 5 times per night won't be nearly so bad now!


----------



## butterflywolf

XD My parents built their home back in 1998 and they have the lower/smaller toilets too. I moved out in our home back in 2010 (house built 2000 but previous owners made upgrades) and we have the tall, long, very nice toilets. So whenever I go over to my parents now and have to use their bathroom it's just awkward for me. I just stare at the small toilet and wonder how the hell we all use to use that for so long. We're hoping to move next year to a larger home and one think I told DH was that if that house has small toilets we are SO upgrading those right away. He agrees lol


----------



## barbikins

HI Ladies!!!

Mowat - 35 weeks already? Holy smokes!
And Butterfly, 26?? time flies when it's not your pregnancy LOL
I didn't remember, you predicted the birth off by one day? I don't remember that.

Yes, he's going to be 3 months on the 27th. It's crazy to think that! He's amazing and things are getting so much better. He's sleeping so much better the past 5 days. We had three nights where he got up twice and the last two nights he only woke up once! What a happy momma, I tell ya! Best not being sleep deprived.
He's the sweetest thing. Cooig and smiling and just so much fun!!
I didn't have my appointment today :( The consultant/therapist, Glynnis, had to cancel today and she's coming on Friday. More waiting...
We are seeing a pediatrician tomorrow - first time - to assess if he has tongue tie, to discuss his constant grunting (getting better at night), gassy, grunty bum. 
He's also got this little lump on is head whic seem slike its a lymph node - hmmmm what else? LOL Little bugger.


----------



## butterflywolf

I think it was off by one day. Now I'm questioning it XD When I get some down time I'll have to go back pages to find my guess lol 

Seems like things are going pretty well for you guys, Barb! Sorry the apt. got canceled, but Friday will be here before you know it. And yay! Seems like he's real close for sleeping through the night! Exciting.


----------



## butterflywolf

Back around page 212 roughly I guessed right around 39 weeks for you, Barb. When did he come again?


----------



## barbikins

He slept from 8:30 to 2:30...ate, then to 6am!
It's awesome!!

He was born 39+1! Great guess!


----------



## butterflywolf

Omg! What a great stretch of sleep! For us I know we worked on getting Claire to take a bottle at midnight and then she would sleep until 6 or 7am. Mike often doesn't come to bed until 12:30 so it was nice to get him and Claire on that sch. Hoping we can do the same with Logan. 

I bet you're enjoying having more than a two hour stretch of sleep now! 

I had a real strong feeling for when Owen would be born for you. Not sure why but I did. I'm curious with Mowat now though since she's been a bit quiet and making me wonder if I was wrong XD I enjoy taking guesses for people but only when I 'feel' the guess kind of thing. If I don't feel it chances are it'll be more of just a guess instead of a 'feel'. 

For me I'm starting to get a feel that Logan will come at the end of May, but hoping for June yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear u r getting a Lil more sleep Barb and he is so precious!! :)

Hope Mowat is having in there!!!???


----------



## mowat

No, I'm still here. My co-workers had a baby shower for me today and I said I was going to have the babies when I was 37 weeks because someone predicted it---it was 37, right?

Too bad about the appointment Barb. Hope they don't cancel on Friday! Sleep is so good! I still remember the first night my DS slept through the night---I rushed in in the morning terrified something had happened! Pretty sure I burst into tears. Geesh.

Renos continue here! We had our stairs ripped out yesterday and had to walk up the outside steps to our deck and through the patio door. I figured for sure I'd go into labour when we had no stairs, but they're back in a usable state today. So exciting to have stairs and not have to tromp through the snow to get downstairs!


----------



## butterflywolf

XD Yep 37 weeks. 

I hope you had fun with the baby shower! Glad the stairs are back to being at least semi functional!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to see U R still hanging in there Mowat!! ;)


----------



## mowat

Did you have your appointment Barb?


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, how you feeling? Few more days until my prediction XD


----------



## mowat

Yup, keeping my eye on 37 weeks! Saw the doctor yesterday and she suggested doing a sweep at my next appointment. Not sure if that's necessary or not----do we need to rush these babies out? I see a different doctor at my next appointment so I'll see what she says. Sleeping is getting harder and harder and I twisted my knee (I don't think it likes my extra weight) and can barely walk, so maybe it would be a good idea to get this show on the road.

So what's new with everyone? Been quiet here lately.


----------



## eyemom

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. Still kinda lurking, just so hard to find time to post. I feel like I'm drowning tbh.  I'm loving every minute with my girls...just tough to balance work and home and family time and no sleep!


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, Yikes on the knee! And wow a sweep already? 

I've been busy here. My grandpa is dying and they give him until Friday. Then Claire is taking after me with being accident prone. :/ 

Eyemom, glad to know everything is good on your end ^^ I agree that it can be hard to balance everything though. You'll find your balance sooner or later though.


----------



## Sis4Us

Still here always here think AF will show tomorrow :(

After my Stellar chart I'm not so Happy :grr:


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone just to say i'm stalking ;) Mowat not long now - sorry to hear about your knee!! I think they only rush them out if they are running out of room or are distressed over here but it varies from country to country and probably doctor to doctor! Thinking of you! 

Sis sorry about you thinking AF is coming its such a hard journey - still no bfp here either :( doesn't get any easier! 

Butterfly blimey where has the time gone 3rd tri!! yikes!! Can't believe how quick time goes Harrison was 2 years old last week! 

Barbs i love reading your blog for updates what a cutie he is!! 

No news my end i just wanted to pop in and say hi, i'm not actively ttc at the moment as it all got too much for me - if it happens then great if not i will accept its not ment to be :) xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, Anything starting? 

Sis, AF show or still perhaps maybe a BFP instead?

Barb, loved the update on your blog. Seems like this person is exactly what you needed. Hopefully it all goes well. 

nimbec, Time really is flying. There are days I'm anxious and days I'm fine XD Right now though everything literally is a blur this week. Between my Grandpa and Claire having two left feet this week I just can't keep up. Good news is there's a convention we're going to this weekend that should be a nice thing for me. And holy moly 2 already! Don't get me thinking about Claire being two soon X_X She'll be 20 months in two weeks. I hope his b-day was a splendid one!


----------



## Sis4Us

Still no AF but got a temp jump think its the bug and stress delaying things Still BFN not even a squinter at 15dpo that's gotta show something by now!!!


----------



## mowat

Nothing yet. My labour with my DS was relatively quick so I'm kind of expecting the same. I had a sore stomach one evening and woke up around midnight with cramping. Went to the hospital at 7 am when my waters broke and was fully dilated. Would have been a really fast delivery, but DS was super stuck! Probably a good thing!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, I'm sorry to see by your chart that you started your period :( Your chart was looking so good too! Hopefully this month!

Mowat, I think I may be wrong about my prediction XP Hopefully soon though! Still can't wait to see what you have! So exciting!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it makes it harder w such a great chart :(


----------



## butterflywolf

Had my apt today. Fundal height measuring at 31. I have a growth scan on the 20th of April and may or may not have another scan afterwards. More than likely I'll be induced early. 

Baby is head down and heart rate was 160 and he was extremely active. He always is though at the time we went. 

My blood pressure will be monitored since it was a little higher than normal but they think it's due to me being anxious now. Which he knows I get. So I will more than likely start laying down for them to take my BP. Did the same thing with Claire the last two months. So I go every two weeks right now. Sadly next apt I don't see my doctor :( He's on vacation so I get someone I never met before and a female. (Sorry to those that like female OBGYN's but I do not. I just don't trust female doctors and that is my personal opinion I will not bash them though). So I'm going to be anxious and annoyed at this apt :/ Oh well. 

Main thing is my BP and health of me and baby are fine.


----------



## Sis4Us

Any babies yet Mowat!!


----------



## mowat

False alarm today, but no babies! Woke up for my 4am pee last night and my stomach was cramping off and on. Couldn't get back to sleep and the cramping kept coming and going for several hours. Seemed like how my son's labour started. OH stayed home from work, but nothing ever happened and my symptoms disappeared. Boo! Saw the doctor today but she didn't even do an internal exam. She said she'd do a sweep at next week's appointment but wants me to go for a couple of non-stress tests this week.

A little disappointed it wasn't labour, but my mom arrives tomorrow so maybe it's best to wait a day or two. Come on babies!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! Sis, sorry about AF, stings so much more when your chart was so pretty. Here's to another pretty chart with temps that stay up up up..... :hugs:

Butterfly - I'm a female optometrist. I'm so offended. ;) No I'm really not, just had to kid you a bit. Besides I'm not a medical Dr anyway.  Hope all goes well and your next appt turns out to be a pleasant surprise.

Mowat! Ahh I'm getting so excited about these babies!


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, Eek so close! Maybe today will be the day. Your body seems to be gearing up. 

eyemom, XD I'm just real picky when it comes to trusting people when it comes to medical needs. Most women that I have come across in a doctor field around here are just bitches and give me the bad vibe not to trust them. I can't say I have ever had a bad female doctor myself, it's just I listen to my gut. 

Good news is I did realize the doctor I am set up with for the 7th is actually the one that delivered Claire and I didn't mind her. So that's at least a good thing XD Then again I didn't say two words to her unless it was me swearing during the pushing phase. I literally only saw her for 15 minutes or so while pushing and then another 15 minutes or so afterwards for my hemorrhage. I can't say if she talked to me or not. I wasn't focused on making new friends lol


----------



## eyemom

Yup gotta listen to your gut. What, not making friends while pushing? Lololol  I remember talking to people before the baby came out (first one). After she was born though I didn't really care about anyone but her. And my husband I guess. ;-)


----------



## butterflywolf

I was too busy making up new swear word combo's XD This is the only one that I fully remember using so pardon my French here "Jesus F... Burger". Don't ask me where the heck that one came from. My doula/SIL was so shocked and was laughing her butt off that I actually swore like that. I rarely swear, especially in front of others unless you have me ticked off. I will never forget her telling me that she thought I never swore though XD


----------



## eyemom

Creative even in the throes of childbirth? 

With this last one, all I ever said was, "OhGodOhGodOhGodOhGodOhGodOhGodOhGodOhGod...." I never say that either.  Not like an exclamation anyway.


----------



## butterflywolf

lol I'm curious what I'll be saying this go around. Oh God would be a huge improvement for me during labor lol. Might be more amusing though to see what swear combos I can come up with though. 

Now I'm curious what other ladies where saying during child birth XD


----------



## barbikins

Hello Ladies!

Mowat, sorry it was false! But its good to keep those babies baking too.
Sounds to me like you're going to be having those babies very, very soon. 
Good for you! Yay!!! 

Sis, sorry to hear about AF...keep on trucking. I hope it happens for you soon. xo

Owen turns 3 months tomorrow - holy wowsers! It's so crazy.
He's adorable and very talkative this week. 
We are still working on breast feeding. Things plateaued for a week and half and I was really loosing hope. Then yesterday I decided to really push him hard and we were starting to progress. Some feeds are better than others. I feel down about the fact that each feed except for two, he has to get upset with me. But I can see that he is capable of doing it and so I really want breast feeding to be established. I can't see myself pumping for a year & I want to avoid formula. All I want is the best for him. I get sad when things aren't going well and we have a bad feed and I start to question what I'm doing. Am I mad? Am I making him upset for no good reason because all he'll ever do is take the bottle anyhow? But then we have a good 5 to 10 minutes of feeding and I feel optimistic again. If I knew what I knew now and knew the therapist I would go back to the start & start all over again. I truly would. Redo the whole new born phase. Yup.

Anyhow, my boys is 12 weeks, almost 13 I guess (holy shit) and happy and healthy and thriving! And super cute :)

Here is some more baby eye candy.

btw, i spent this labor saying 'fuck' a lot lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6834.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## butterflywolf

Omg!! Look at that face!! <3 So in love with Owen. And I think you're doing great doing what you can breastfeeding. I think he's just a stubborn little one. Those five to ten minutes of good breastfeeding is great though and I think in time it'll always be like that. (At least I hope so!) 

Can't believe he's 3 months old. Time sure is flying. 

And XD I think all of us women have a favorite choice word/phrase for labor lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Boo on the False Alarm Mowat!!!

Owen is soooo Cute!!

:hi: to everyone!!

AFM started Femara and got some more work done on my Tatt just going w the flow looks like I will O Easter weekend which is also DH and DS1 Bday so we will be having a Easter Bday Eggstravganza!! :)


----------



## mowat

Wow, 3 months! Where did the time go. Good luck with the feeding. I must admit I found it quite frustrating, but eventually it became very easy. Hope it turns out that way for you.

Good luck with the femara Sis. Tattoo work? Is it a big piece?

Love the labour language talk. I honestly don't remember saying anything. This time I'll definitely go for "fuck, fuck, fuck"!

Still no sign of babies. Starting to get a little anxious to get going now. Had a non-stress test yesterday and babies looked fine and the nurse said there were only mild tightenings (I think that's what she said). Will try to get in on Saturday to do another test and then I see the doctor on Tuesday and I know she'll want to do a sweep. Belly is getting harder to lug around and sleeping is becoming more difficult and uncomfortable. Think I'm ready!


----------



## mowat

Doctor called and asked me to meet her at the hospital tomorrow to do a non-stress test and a sweep. Thinking my body might be just about ready as I'm feeling some more low cramping (contractions?) and definitely lower pressure. Let's go babies!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Babies!!!


----------



## mowat

Still no babies---boo! Cervix was barely open yesterday, but the doctor attempted a little sweep. Have to go in on Wednesday for another non-stress test and to meet the gynaecologist to see what he'll recommend. Trying everything in the meantime---pineapple, sex, red raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## Sis4Us

I will be waiting :coffee:

Got a HIGH on my monitor today and trigger should be here tomorrow I'm ready to be PG!! ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

I was really off on your baby arrival day XD Suppose it's all right too since they got more time to bake ^^ Hopefully soon!

Sis, yay! Hopefully this is your month!

Not much to report here. I'm starting to feel big ^^;; If I truly am measuring at least two weeks ahead then I'm measuring more like 32 weeks right now instead of 29w 4d. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_1638_zpse3f5p30o.jpg

Can't wait for our next scan though. It's kind of nice that I'm going every two weeks now so the time wont seem as long. On the 7th it's just a quick apt to check BP mainly and then two weeks after that is scan woot!


----------



## Sis4Us

Got a Peak yesterday morning so I triggered after the dentist @3PM hope it wasn't to early I've been having Bad back pain ever since!! :shrug:

My Tatt is in my journal Mowat its pretty darn big :haha:


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, hopefully the sweep will work on Saturday and you'll be in labor before you know it! Can't believe they are hanging in there this long! 

2 1/2 weeks until my first growth scan. Pretty sure Logan just did another growth spurt yesterday as my bump was just aching for awhile in the evening. It's hard to explain but usually when I feel that I can easily see my bump has grown again the next day. 

I went for a walk today only .7 miles so not that far to my parents house. When I got there I was having so many Braxton hicks for about 30 minutes. I think I had five or so. I wasn't really counting. I never experienced them with Claire but I have been feeling them with Logan whenever I walk even the slightest bit too much :/ It sucks since it's beautiful out today and I just want to walk out there XD Going to go for another short walk just around the block tonight and hopefully I'll be good for walking for awhile again.


----------



## mowat

Thanks Butterfly, I think I'll be desperate if there isn't some progress by Saturday! My doula is predicting labour before Saturday. Sure hope she's right!

My bump is super sore all the time lately so I really hope they're not growing too much more. Still don't know whether I've had Braxton Hicks---I don't think so. I've been trying to walk some too, but some days my legs and hips just won't seem to work together! Managed a short one today in the beautiful weather.

Love the tattoo Sis! I've got four, but my biggest one is still pretty small compared to yours! CAn't imagine sitting for one that size!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my DH and DS1 both have a Bday on Easter 4/5!!! ;) hope to see those Lil ones soon!!

AFM I finally Od! :)


----------



## eyemom

I want a small tattoo (I currently have none) for my angel baby, but I don't know if I'll ever do it. DH is very anti tattoo and it's not the kind of thing I'd rather get forgiveness than permission (as the saying goes; not saying I have to have "permission" from my husband). But I still wouldn't do it if he was very much against. If he knew what and why, he might be fine with it, but I feel awkward bringing it up.

Yay for O!

Stalking ya mowat! ;)


----------



## butterflywolf

I want to get a tat too for my angel babies. I have it already figured out. (minus the light lines on it) https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/tatidea_zpsa296d0e3.gif I am a huge wolf person and I just feel this tat would be perfect. Just have to convince myself to get it. Pain doesn't bother me so not worried on that, but I'm just not sure where to put it that I would like since I am not a huge tattoo person myself. I love tat's on other people if done well, but...not sure on me. 

Mowat, hoping your doula is right!

Sis, woot! Two week wait now hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## eyemom

Butterfly have you ever seen a white ink tattoo? I think they're subtle and lovely, and I'd for sure want that if I knew how it'd turn out. But seems like the end result is a bit unpredictable and can sometimes look more like scarification.


----------



## mowat

Oops, meant to say the doula predicted babies before Tuesday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Dang we have to what until Tuesday unless they come Tomorrow the lucky #5 in my household !! ;)

I will either be adding tiny snowflakes on my other shoulder for my Angels or tiny birds on my leg w a bird cage wide open!! :)


----------



## mowat

Lovin' the tattoo idea ladies!

Had my non-stress test and everyone is still happy. Doctor came in and I've finally made some progress! Dilated 1 cm, 40% effaced and -1. Not huge progress but I'm happy. She did a sweep and I've been spotting ever since so I'm feeling a little better. Don't imagine it will be tonight but hopefully before Tuesday! If there is no progress by Tuesday I go in for an ultrasound and another non-stress. Hopefully another sweep too.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

:coffee: :coffee: come on Twins!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

The white tattoo doesn't seem bad from what I googled, but I'd want to see one in person before I really thought about it. They do look pretty though and like you said, subtle, and I like that. 

Mowat, it's almost Tuesday, where are those babies! XD Hopefully soon. 

I have my Doctor's apt tomorrow hopefully I wont freak out there. I wish it was my normal doctor but if I only have to have a different doctor once during the pregnancy I suppose I can't really complain. Two weeks until our scan, but I don't need a scan to tell me baby is big. I really don't. I feel this baby down by the lower area and at the same time I can feel him kicking up near my breast. If my breast where in the middle or I had a third breast, he'd be kicking it. X'D I even feel like I'm nearing the same bump size as I was with Claire. I don't know if he'll be big weight wise, but length I'm sure he will be. 

Oh well, I have come to terms at least for now that baby will be as big as baby wants. Though I have a feeling he will come early around the end of May. Especially if I keep having freak out days. Had an issue today with my dogs wont get into it too deeply but thought I'd have to take one to the vet but he ended up being all right after 30 minutes or so. Afterwards though I had such cramping feeling under the bump similar to what I had when I went into labor with Claire except not as bad. 

Well that's it for me XD Oh also had a great Easter and had many lovely pictures of Claire. I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## butterflywolf

All went well woot. I even kept my anxiety in check and BP was normal. With this doctor she measured me at about 32. So not as bad as two weeks ago, but I take fundal height readings with a grain of salt. I mean Claire only ever measured a week ahead and look at the size she was at birth. 
I am hoping that the scan on the 20th will show a rather 'average' baby that way I don't have to worry about early induction.


----------



## mowat

Ultrasound and non-stress test this morning looked good, but no progress from Saturday with cervix, etc. Doctor called the surgeon and we're waiting to meet him now. According to the nurse he wants to rupture membranes and do an oxytocin drip. Not super happy about the drip--guess we'll see what he has to say.


----------



## mowat

I've been admitted. Surgeon decided to try cervidil first and see if we can get any action. Must say I'm relieved. Hope I get somewhere by tomorrow!


----------



## butterflywolf

Praying that it worked and you are well in your way for labor! Eek!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay hope those Babies come Fast and smooth!! :)


----------



## mowat

Damn babies! No progress at all overnight and we've been waiting all morning to see the surgeon again. Guess he wants to do another internal and perhaps a new cervidil. Sitting around waiting is getting annoying. How dare other people go into labour and need c-sections when I'm waiting!


----------



## butterflywolf

mowat said:


> Damn babies! No progress at all overnight and we've been waiting all morning to see the surgeon again. Guess he wants to do another internal and perhaps a new cervidil. Sitting around waiting is getting annoying. How dare other people go into labour and need c-sections when I'm waiting!

Aww *hugs* They will be here before you know it. Sorry to hear no progress but something's gotta give sooner or later.


----------



## mowat

Finally got to see the doctor. Trying another cervidil as the first one did nothing. Boo! Whined a bit and they let me go home overnight. Back first thing to check for progress. I'm going to push for waiting for a few days if there is no progress tomorrow. Can't wait to see how the doctor reacts to that one!


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm hoping something is going for you now Mowat. Praying for labor for you!


----------



## mowat

I'm so bad at updating! Babies were born April 10th. Baby A was born quite quickly while pushing in the operating room at 12:23 AM. A gorgeous girl weighing in at 7 lbs 7 oz---Ms. Harriet Elizabeth. Baby B was manually turned and we attempted a vaginal delivery. After multiple attempts he would not descend and the surgeon decided a c section was in everyone's best interest. Wilfred Gordon was born by c-section at 2:01 am and weighed 7 lbs 10 oz. And yes, we're still in hospital and completely happy and exhausted!


----------



## butterflywolf

OMG!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!! So happy for you and your new babies!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Boy and a Girl!!! I was right for once :yipee:

Congrats Momma!!


----------



## nimbec

massive congratulations!!! so glad to hear you are all well!! xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Huge congratulations x


----------



## barbikins

OMG Mowat congrats! Excellent weight too - both bigger than my boy was LOL And you have twins! Oh man bummer that one was vaginal after you had to have a C-Section. So happy for you! You'll have your hands full. I hope we see a photo of your babies! XO


----------



## butterflywolf

Mowat, hope you're doing well. I'm sure you are QUITE busy with the twins. 


Sis, I need to look at your chart to see how this month is going for you. Usually I do that before I start typing but didn't. Hope this month is going well for you!

I get my first growth u/s tomorrow morning around this time. Really hoping I'll have a technician that loves to go in 3D. Hopefully I'll have more pictures to share.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm bad about updating Too :haha:

I started Metformin and I'm taking Clomid this month seems to be working so far AF is finally gone I think so we will start BDing soon!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> I'm bad about updating Too :haha:
> 
> I started Metformin and I'm taking Clomid this month seems to be working so far AF is finally gone I think so we will start BDing soon!! :)

XD 

Sounds like this should be a good month for you. Hope all goes well and have some fun for me DTD! Even when I DO get in the mood it's just too much work and uncomfy now so no sex for us until after baby is here! Sounds a bit strange saying to have fun for us with sex lol Kind of like the whole 'have a drink for me since I can't drink thing' lol


----------



## butterflywolf

Had our growth scan today. Currently 32w 4d and measuring 36 plus weeks. Current estimate on his weight is 6 lbs 4 oz. Everything basically is measuring at the 95th to 100 percentile. Taking after his sister.


----------



## Sis4Us

DH might be leaving for work right around O :(
We will do the best we can I guess !!

BIG boy wow!! Hang in there Momma!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Oh no! Sucks that he may be off to work around O date :( Hopefully you can get lots in before hand and a little spermy will hang about for that egg!

And honestly I'm still happy he'll be a 'big baby' again. And I think I finally have come to terms that if I hemorrhage I hemorrhage again. I am at the best possible place to be to deliver this baby when he comes.


----------



## Sis4Us

DHs Job got pushed so he should be home!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Get ready for a big baby!!!
How are you feeling?!

We are doing well. I've given up on trying to breast-feed if you've been following my blog. So I'm still pumping but down to three times a day and yielding around 23 ounces and then topping up to 30 ounces of formula more or less.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis that's awesome that he'll be home for O'ing now! Woot

Barb: Feeling pretty good. Honestly most days I can't complain. Two things I do complain about is when he decides to hit nerves all down below and then the heartburn but as long as I take zantac heartburn goes away quickly. 

I actually haven't read your blog lately had been busy past five weeks waiting on my Grandpa to pass so I was kind of doing things to keep my mind busy and was trying to distract my dad as well with Claire and the dogs. Grandpa's wake/funeral was Monday/Tuesday this week so finally the chapter is closed an we can begin to heal. I'm more or less thankful that he's finally gone since he was 93 and in a lot of pain, especially mentally. He's with his wife and one of his sons, along with a son in law and many other family. 

That's still awesome you where able to breast feed as long as you did. And 23 ounces isn't that bad. I think I was getting only 20 ounces pumping 10 times a day X_X My milk just didn't really come in with Claire :( Haven't fully decided if I am going to try pumping or not this go around. I think it will come down to if I hemorrhage again or not. Still thinking that played a huge role in my body not making much milk. 

I will have to read your blog shortly after I get Claire settled for her breakfast.


----------



## butterflywolf

Barb, what a beautiful son you have. Sorry to hear all the woes with breastfeeding but know that you gave it your all and then some! He's still getting some breast milk which is awesome. Be proud of what you have been able to do for him and not the what if's. He's almost 4 months old and still getting some breast milk that really is awesome. It's more than what I could ever do. I stopped at 2 months. It was just too mentally draining and frustrating which sucked.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun! I am hard on myself. What mom isn't though eh?
I am not sure how much longer I'll want to pump. It's not fun. At all.
I'll be playing that by ear...


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Thanks hun! I am hard on myself. What mom isn't though eh?
> I am not sure how much longer I'll want to pump. It's not fun. At all.
> I'll be playing that by ear...

XD Yep you are your own worst critic. I know I was too and more than likely will be this go around too. 
And I agree it isn't fun at all. Your body will let you know when to stop, mentally or physically. That's all you can do is play it by ear.


----------



## butterflywolf

...Okay Barb, I have to say this first off 4 months!!! Congrats! Secondly...he's ALREADY 4 months!? How!? Can't believe he'll be half a year old in two more months X_X


----------



## mowat

Where does the time go! Mine are 2 weeks already. I tried gathering up maternity clothes to start getting them out of the house, but it was too difficult.


----------



## Sis4Us

How are things going w those LOs how much harder is it to do Double everything!! I so want twins but I know one can be a ton to handle :haha:

Hope u and Babes r doing Well!!


----------



## mowat

Twins are absolutely ridiculous---I feel bad I ever complained about one! We've got family staying with us as there is no way to manage solo. Not sure when I'll be alone with them, but I'm hoping not until at they're at least three months. Five year old is being incredibly challenging too. Guess we asked for it.

Try to find time to check in every couple of days. What's new with everyone?


----------



## butterflywolf

I can only imagine how busy the twins are keeping you! Glad you have lots of support to help out! 

Not much is new with me. I'm another year older XP as of yesterday 27, and Claire as of yesterday is now 21 months. It's amazing how time flies with her and yet for my age doesn't feel like I'm that old lol. 

Got my next doctors apt. on Tuesday but that is just a check up. Then the 12th is our next scan. Can't believe the chances of having a baby in less than a month now are so high! One month away already O_O Feels surreal that baby will be here soon. We are for the most part, ready for Logan to be here, but at the same time I'm getting anxiety over so much. I never thought I'd have all these emotions at all since I'm laid back on a lot of stuff, but this nope. The whole what if Claire feels like she isn't as loved, or what if I can't spend as much time with her cause of baby. Minor things that I know wont be too bad, but I can't help but think it.


----------



## eyemom

It's tough. DD1 adores her sister. But she definitely acted out still. She's just getting back to normal and DD2 will be 6 mos on Tuesday.


----------



## mowat

Our DS is really struggling. Hope he adjusts soon!


----------



## eyemom

I'm sure he will. It's got to be tough after going through your whole life not having to share!


----------



## Sis4Us

It will take a Lil bit for him to realize he is LOVED just as much since the twins are getting so much of Ur time at the Moment!!
Maybe try just some Mommy time w him if u can it will help!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Had my next check up today. Fundal height measuring 40 weeks (currently I am 34w 5d). Doctor did some blood work for precautions and I'll have results later today. Mainly he thinks they will all be good, but wants to do it just in case kind of thing. My blood pressure first reading was 152 over something...and second one was back to normal at 128/82. It's the whole anxiety thing which he knows I have. 
Next week on the 12th I get our last growth scan and he may or may not start checking cervix at that one. He said it'd be nice if baby wanted to come on his own once we get a little closer to 37 weeks. He dif. thinks June 2nd will be the latest for induction but time will tell. 
Thing is I really am not that uncomfy. He checked for swelling in ankles and there is just maybe a trace of swelling so not bad at all. Besides the heartburn at night and me having a little bit of a hard time getting to my feet from lying down, I can't complain. 
I am amused though XD The lady who took my blood was trying to put the arm rest down (the one that goes in front of you). It wasn't going down. Baby bump is there and just couldn't get it down lol At least she was able to get blood fairly easy which is awesome for me. 
Can't believe it that baby will be here soon.


eyemom: wow 6 months already!? Jeez time flies. Glad DD1 is getting back to normal and not acting out much. 

Mowat: Sorry to hear he's acting out but it's a big change for everyone. As time goes by I'm sure things will be better.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!!!

Mowat, I can only imagine how hard it is with twins - wow - you go, momma! I missed a lot of posts but, we're doing great now!
Are you breast feeding those twins? I think about momma's who do & can't imagine how they do LOL
Did you post photos of your twins by chance?

Butterfly, Logan - great name! Can't wait to see a photo of him.
You're due for a big baby I see...eeek!

My boy is 4 months now! 19 weeks today - wow. Crazy!!!
For a while, time was soooo slow & now it's going by so fast!

Talk soon ladies!
xo


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. Struggling to get on lately! Hope everyone is well.

I know what you mean about time Barb---my guys are one month old! Makes me weepy. Everything makes me weepy really. I knew this would happen---I didn't want to be induced because I knew I'd miss being pregnant. Boo.

Still working on the breast feeding and I think about your struggles lots Barb. Fortunately Harriet is a natural, but WIlf is still struggling. I'm lucky that I can pump quite a good amount, but every time I think I'm alright with not breastfeeding him he latches for that moment and then I realize I'm not "ok". We've had a couple of days where he's breastfed twice and I'm so happy and then days where he won't at all. Funny how you're mood and life becomes governed by breastfeeding. Frustrating. Having said that, today was a good day. Guess we'll keep trying.

The only good thing is I'm able to get some sleep at night because OH feeds Wilf with a bottle and I just worry about Harriet. But then I feel guilty about that! Ugh.

Haven't posted any photos here. I can never remember how!


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad to hear from u Mowat so glad u and the Twins r doing Good!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Barb: Yep big baby XD I'm really hoping he'll come soon. My doctor flat out said if he wanted to come at anytime now, he'd be all right. Of course getting to 37 weeks is better, but he isn't concerned if he wanted to come early. Which is good. I'm hoping to start walking in the evening around the block but walking for much at all I get so sore and achy in the vagina front of it and back. Including my ass X'D I told DH that I probably wont be doing many more shopping trips since walking more than 5-10 minutes at a time is enough for me to get so sore. 

Mowat, that's awesome the twins are doing well. And try not to feel guilty even though it's hard. *hugs* You're doing everything you can which makes you a great and awesome mama ^^

I have a doctor apt and scan tomorrow morning. Anyway, just had to share this pic of Claire from last night I'm in love with this pic: I put it in URL link form since it's a big pic. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_1952_zpsxc9bq8pa.jpg


----------



## mowat

Wilf breast fed 3 times today! So happy!

SUper cute photo Butterfly.


----------



## butterflywolf

OMG! That's awesome that he fed three times today! Hopefully he'll keep at it! 

And what a perfect way to start the morning -_- By throwing up. Blah. At least it had been about three weeks since the last throw up in the morning. Or something like that. One more hour and then we head out for my apt. Woot.


----------



## butterflywolf

Just when one anxiety is semi under control the next one comes up squint emoticon Had scan and Dr. apt today. Baby measuring 40 weeks and is 8 lbs 13 oz roughly. If baby doesn't come by the 2nd of June we go in for another scan and if he is over 4500 grams the doctor is going to try to convince me for a c section which I do NOT want unless everything else fails. I'm petrified of a c section and my anxiety goes through the roof when thinking about one. 
He checked my cervix today baby is a -3 station, cervix thick and closed, but soft. I can only hope baby will come on his own within the next three weeks to avoid a c section (or at least hope to). I'm not troubled by birthing a big baby my pelvis has the room even my doctor has said that. If I where to go to 40 weeks (which he wouldn't let me anyway the latest is going to be 39 weeks) baby would be 10 lbs 13 oz estimated. *sighs* Please Logan please, please, please, come on your own


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Barb: Yep big baby XD I'm really hoping he'll come soon. My doctor flat out said if he wanted to come at anytime now, he'd be all right. Of course getting to 37 weeks is better, but he isn't concerned if he wanted to come early. Which is good. I'm hoping to start walking in the evening around the block but walking for much at all I get so sore and achy in the vagina front of it and back. Including my ass X'D I told DH that I probably wont be doing many more shopping trips since walking more than 5-10 minutes at a time is enough for me to get so sore.
> 
> Mowat, that's awesome the twins are doing well. And try not to feel guilty even though it's hard. *hugs* You're doing everything you can which makes you a great and awesome mama ^^
> 
> I have a doctor apt and scan tomorrow morning. Anyway, just had to share this pic of Claire from last night I'm in love with this pic: I put it in URL link form since it's a big pic.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_1952_zpsxc9bq8pa.jpg

For the health of your baby, keep that baby cooking. I've never heard any doctor say its OK for baby to come this early unless there was a medical issue. You want him in Ideally to 39 weeks. But I would definitely take up the offer if it goes past due date!
You're going to try for vaginal? I hope he comes on his own - no induction & natural - and hope he wont be too big. Fingers Crossed Lady! You're almost there!

Sorry if I've missed but how are you doing? How's the baby treating momma?


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> OMG! That's awesome that he fed three times today! Hopefully he'll keep at it!
> 
> And what a perfect way to start the morning -_- By throwing up. Blah. At least it had been about three weeks since the last throw up in the morning. Or something like that. One more hour and then we head out for my apt. Woot.

Blech - the barfing now? REally? Do you have reflux?


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> Wilf breast fed 3 times today! So happy!
> 
> SUper cute photo Butterfly.

Hey Mowat - I guess I missed lots - were you not able to BF the twins?

My boy has started back on boob again! Albiet he's fighting me at first but he's doing it. Going on Day 3 now - he has taken bottles in there too.
But wow - I gave up - totally. Even went down to three pumps a day kinda given up. But he brings me back hope. I'll see how things go over the next week. It's exciting but last time I got too excited and didn't go anywhere :(


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> For the health of your baby, keep that baby cooking. I've never heard any doctor say its OK for baby to come this early unless there was a medical issue. You want him in Ideally to 39 weeks. But I would definitely take up the offer if it goes past due date!
> You're going to try for vaginal? I hope he comes on his own - no induction & natural - and hope he wont be too big. Fingers Crossed Lady! You're almost there!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed but how are you doing? How's the baby treating momma?

He wants baby to stay in at least 37 weeks but he says it would be all right if he came anytime after that. Right now induction will be around 39 weeks or so was the old plan. He's looking more and more trying to force me into a c section I think so I have to mentally prepare for an uphill battle. But I don't think it's really him doubting me being able to give birth to a large baby as it is per hospital standards. Most women that I know along with the doula's I know from their info, most women are afraid to birth large babies if they know they panic and are afraid. Whereas I am saying 'bring it'. My body will not make a baby that it cannot push out and I have trust in my body. I will not doubt my body, I refuse to. 

I'm hoping he will come on his own and to birth him vaginally. 

And I have some acid reflux which is what I had with Claire, but this go around it isn't as bad...yet. It really is only bad when I lay down so that's good. Last night it wasn't bad other nights it can be horrible where I wake up to acid vomit in my mouth. 

Aww I hope Owen isn't giving you false hope and something will happen, but don't worry if it doesn't. If it does great! If it doesn't, well hey you did your best and that's great too.


----------



## mowat

I'm not going to say ignore your doctor Butterfly, but ignore your doctor! I think you're totally right to push for what you want. I work at a hospital and so many times patients are told the baby is too big and blah, blah, blah. I would say 75% of the time the baby is way smaller than what they think. Medicine is not really a science! You can definitely deliver a big baby and don't let them tell you you can't. My son was 9 lbs 4 oz and has the largest head I've ever seen recorded at our hospital and I still managed to deliver him vaginally. Having now had a c-section too though don't fret if you have to have it. It wasn't in my plan, and I was pretty disappointed I couldn't have both twins vaginally, but I'll get over it!

Amazing news with the BF Barb! Funny how that happens. Hope it continues!

Yes, I've been having problems with Wilf breastfeeding right from the beginning. His big sister Harriet came out knowing exactly what to do, but Wilf just couldn't get it. He has a couple of problems that weren't helping---tongue tie, very short tongue, and a "recessive" chin (weak chin?). I initially thought we were doing alright in the hospital with a nipple shield, but it turned out he wasn't getting nearly enough milk and wasn't gaining weight. Since leaving the hospital I've been mainly pumping for him but continuing to try and breast feed and topping with formula. The thing that kept me going was a colleague of OH who said her male twin didn't breast feed properly until 6 weeks. Seems like at 4 weeks my male has finally figured it out! I can give his little chin a push underneath and he will eventually latch. Happy Mama!


----------



## butterflywolf

OMG just a rant/vent and I am sorry! So I told my parents a bit more today about the apt. that happened on Tuesday. Dad starting to say I should just to the section cause if baby is that big already I can't do it. WTF Dad I love you I do, but I had to sit and explain that u/s can be off by a lot. One friend in my mama's group was estimating a 10 lber and she had a 7 1/2 lber. Scans can and WILL be off. Yes in some cases they are right but the only way you will know if they are right or not is to birth the baby! 

If there was medical ACTUAL medical reasoning for me NOT to try to birth this kid out through my damn vagina then by all means I'll agree to the section but not before! If I get one fine but not because of baby MIGHT be a big baby. People birth out 10 or 11 lbers all the time and baby is fine along with mother. 

I am going to go curl up in my home for the next few weeks until baby is here and not talk about shit aloud to anyone but SIL and DH -_- Of course I'll update here. 

On a plus side, I think I might be SLOWLY losing a little bit of my mucus plug, nothing major, just little bits. So hopefully body is still moving in the right direction but he stays in there for at least one more week to get to early term. 

Mowat, so glad to hear that Wilf has caught on to BF'ing!!! Exciting!


----------



## mowat

Ultrasounds are completely unreliable for predicting size/weight. And geesh, your parents! Yep, curl up at home. That's the way to do it.


----------



## butterflywolf

I am going to be so mad tomorrow if I am not dilated or effaced some :/ I could never tell with my daughter when I was in labor or even what BH's really felt like (and I still don't know what BH's fully feel like ^^;; I can guess but not sure) but I didn't know anything until full blown could not talk through horrible painful cramps that came two minutes apart. 

Well past few days I have been having pressure and mild long lasting cramping. Today I have been having a bit more cramping but nothing major. Again it comes and goes. Please tell me my body is getting ready and he'll be here easily before the 1st. 

My next Dr. Apt is tomorrow at 10:50AM. Will also be talking to my doctor on how we are going to refuse the scan.


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I think baby is dropping. First thing Mike says when he gets home from work "Wow looks like baby dropped" 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/1366b355-6a48-489b-b17d-abcb1b4577f9_zpskqohatk8.jpg


----------



## butterflywolf

Update with the doctor, I told him my feelings and what I felt and honestly he was okay with it. He agrees it's hard to decide what can be a problem and what might not be a problem and is fine with us going for natural over a c section. He even saw just how high my anxiety is when it comes to even talking about a c section as I started to head towards a panic attack ^^;; Thankfully I didn't go in a full blown one and was able to calm myself and he was able to calm me too by his words. I told him if it came to it with me or baby being in distress or other reasons then that's fine, and he's all right with it. So yay on that.

Currently we are still at a -3 station, thick and soft, but a finger tip dilated. I'll take it. Not much change from last week but it still is a little change. With my body going in the right direction I'll be all right if we have to induce I think. (Of course induction cannot happen before 39 weeks unless I develop health issues).


----------



## mowat

So exciting!


----------



## butterflywolf

Having a decent amount of brown tinged to once in awhile pink tinged globby mucus woot! Last time I had this was on July 24th XD and then I was holding Claire in my arms Aug 2nd in the morning (okay wasn't holding her due to issues...but ya know). It's amusing that this is happening the same day of the month lol. May 24th. So hopefully he'll come before the 2nd. Next apt. is May 28th.


----------



## barbikins

you may be having that baby soon!!!
your cervix is likely dialating but coudl still be a week or two


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> you may be having that baby soon!!!
> your cervix is likely dialating but coudl still be a week or two

 The whole waiting and not knowing is torture! XD Last night I had on and off again cramping but of course they went away while I slept and have not returned for the morning. But hey the more I can dilate at home the better! I'll be so mad if I'm not much dilated come Thursday's check up though!


----------



## eyemom

I was mad when I was sure I was losing my plug all weekend and nothing seemed to have changed at my 39 week appt on Monday. Had her the following Wednesday morning. So no matter what don't be disheartened! I hope you'll get encouraging news though!


----------



## butterflywolf

-3 station (no surprise since daughter didn't engage last time until 6cm) 
3CM and 50% effaced. Doctor doesn't think I'll go much longer. With my daughter I was at a 4CM and 80% effaced and then two days later went into active labor.


----------



## eyemom

Woo hoo, exciting!


----------



## mowat

Exciting!


----------



## barbikins

wow yeah could be any time now!!


----------



## butterflywolf

No real update. Had some mild cramping the other night and two nights before that one, but nada. Been losing more mucus plug everyday. Like a lot. I don't think he'll come out this week though. Next apt. is Friday.

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

Can't wait :coffee:


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh Good luck, i'm lurking here occasionally but thinking of you all :)


----------



## butterflywolf

So I went to get checked out today due to the watery discharge and it pooling up after I lay done. Doesn't seem to be from the water bag so that's good, but they are running tests on the sample to see why I'm having so much since it is not normal. Will know later today if it is anything. 
Still at a 3cm 50% effaced and -3station. 
Still have an apt. on Friday with my normal doctor (didn't get to see my normal one today) and then will be talking about induction as well and I know I'll be a few days shy of 40 weeks but I'm going to see if June 8th will work for induction. Maybe I am selfish with wanting baby out, but my anxiety is starting to creep up again and I need to be done for my own sanity. And if we end up getting an emergency C-section I will have them tie up my tubes as well cause I cannot go through this mentally again.


----------



## butterflywolf

Logan came last night at 1:05AM. 10 1/2 pounds 21 1/2 inches. I'll update more later but I was leaking fluid for a few days and because of that I developed a fever rather swiftly when the water fully broke. I am on antibiotics as well as Logan so he is in NICU for at least two days. I hemorrhaged a bit but not as bad. Pushed for 10 minutes so not bad at all. Was in labor from 5Pm until 1AM.


----------



## eyemom

Wow congratulations!


----------



## butterflywolf

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_2004_zpsjq9ban3c.jpg 

Pic was taken yesterday in the morning around 10AM. Anyway, we are both doing fine. I am being discharged today (in about an hour or so). Logan is still here for at least another day so Sat/Sun is when I am thinking they'll release him. Mainly waiting on all of his test results which can take up to 48 hours.


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Momma he's Gorgeous hope he gets to come home soon!! :)


----------



## mowat

Well done!


----------



## nimbec

Yay congratulations!! Hope you both get home soon :) x


----------



## butterflywolf

Logan should be home tomorrow or Monday at the very latest. He is off IV's and just need to monitor him just a little longer. Really hoping and aiming for tomorrow <3


----------



## barbikins

Congratulations! And, welcome Logan! I hope he's doing great and I'm sure you can't wait for him to be home :)
Such great news to see, logging on today :)

Things are going well here. My boy is 5 months now & thriving!
We are having lots of fun with solids now :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Logan came home yesterday early afternoon. Been busy with him ^^ He is so laidback like his sister! Only real difference I see is that he's a much hungrier baby than what Claire was!!! (I kept a diary the first month for Claire to see how much she was eating and how often). Logan is drinking 4 oz right now either formula or my milk (he gets about 2-3 bottles of my milk a day which I'm content with right now). And he can eat about every 3 hours. He goes in for his apt tomorrow. 

Claire is doing great with him too ^^ 

Barb, glad to hear Owen is doing well!!! And solids where a fun time and exciting time! Gosh I can't believe how old he already is!


----------



## barbikins

i'm so happy for you guys! enjoy your new little family :)

yeah i cant believe he's 5 months old. by end of June he's going to be 6 months! Half of the year! Its just crazy!!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey all hope you've all been doing well! 

Sis, I see no luck yet from your chart :( Hopefully soon. 

Barb, almost 6 months already! Can't believe it. 

Mowat, how are the twins?

How is everyone else?

We've been doing good on our end. I ended up only pumping for 1.5 weeks this go around due to Logan spitting up so much of my milk, I just couldn't take it. We have him in gentle ease and that seems to be doing the trick. Hoping to get him to regular formula though soon. Regular formula he was actually vomiting it up before. But we (doctor and us) think it was just a phase for Logan and that he should out grow it. He actually doesn't spit up much now from the last 5 days so that's good. 

He grew an inch the first two weeks of his life, much faster than his sister, which is kind of amusing. He's also nearing 11 lbs now. 

Claire and the dogs have been doing just great with him and you can see they all love him. Mike will be going back to work on Thursday so I'll be missing him :( but at least I can get back into a routine then. Can't believe Logan is almost a month old already. 1.5 weeks to go until he is.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I'm still here Waiting unfortunately my Dr told me I needed A Break so I told them to F off I'm not ready for a break and All they have done is Drag there Feet!!! :nope:

My platelets r still high so I doubled my Asprin and DH has been really good about taking his Supps so FXFX we get a Surprise and I can tell All the Drs Off!! ;)


----------



## barbikins

Wow Logan is already a month old...crazy!
These babies grow fast - he's gained great weight!

Owen is 6 months tomorrow. He's gaining slower now at 16.5lbs. He's gained 4" in height since two months ago - what a growth spurt! His head 1cm. He had and still has quite a flat spot in the back of his head and thankfully starting to slowly round out. Poor kid lol

I finally stopped pumping. I put my pump away two days ago. What a bitter sweet moment. I feel sad BF didn't work out. I'll be grieving for a little while.

Mowat, how are the twins?

Sis, I hope you get your bfp soon. I hear you about not wanting a break. I was like you in that regard.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm NOT getting any Younger so waiting isn't really a Option for me and they have already wasted 6mos of my time IM DONE w them!! :nope:


----------



## mowat

Hey all! On vacation here and the weather is horrible! Babies handled the flights well and are getting lots of attention (some of it rather weird---twins are people magnets). The last time we weighed them they were both exactly 13 pounds (can't remember how old they were, but maybe 8 weeks). My son was much heavier at this point, but the babies both look fat and healthy. Still feeding well and seem to be sleeping a little better although Harriet still wants to pretty much only sleep with me. Guess it's nice to be needed.

Sorry to hear about the feeding Barb. I'm already dreading the end of breastfeeding---I think I'll make them feed forever! At what age does it get creepy? I'm not really pumping anymore, so Wilf gets formula overnight now. I can live with that. He's still spitting up like crazy many days---it's horrible.

Good luck this month Sis! Take a break? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis, so sorry to hear and hopefully something soon *hugs*

Barb: Sorry to hear about being done pumping but you did AMAZING. I know the feeling of stopping pumping though. I still am sad I didn't go as long as I wanted to, but I couldn't see my son spitting up like he was. Projectile spitting :( He's fine now and doesn't spit up much now. Once in awhile he'll spit up maybe 15-30ml but usually it's probably less than 5 ml. So maybe if I would have just kept at it and let him 'grow out of it' he might have been okay. I can't sit here and keep thinking about the what if's though. He's healthy and that's what is most important. Happy half year b-day to Owen! 

Mowat: Glad to hear the flight went well with the twins and I can only imagine the people they attract. I'd get annoyed I'm sure. I hate people coming up to me as it is. I haven't really taken Logan out much but I remember strangers coming up to look at Claire when she was little. 

Not much here to report. Couple more days and Claire will be 23 months and Logan will be 1 month. I can't believe the time passing. Im so proud of myself too current weight loss 30.7 lbs. Hoping to lose another 8.3 pounds within the next 3 weeks roughly. Hoping to be at or under 200 lbs by my 6 week check up. It's so hard to see the weight loss though :/ Though I'm under what I started before being pregnant (14 lbs roughly under) I still can't fit in my old jeans cause of all the extra skin now :( It's frustrating. Still I refuse to give up since I want to get healthy so I'm around a long time for our kids.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> Yes I'm still here Waiting unfortunately my Dr told me I needed A Break so I told them to F off I'm not ready for a break and All they have done is Drag there Feet!!! :nope:
> 
> My platelets r still high so I doubled my Asprin and DH has been really good about taking his Supps so FXFX we get a Surprise and I can tell All the Drs Off!! ;)

I didn't see this post before I made my last post >< And I agree with you being upset with the doctor. Hopefully you will be able to tell them off when you get pregnant this month! (Yes I am saying this will be your month!)


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Ladies really hoping it is this month I've been having strange dreams lots of CM but that could be due to the royal Jelly :shrug:

Huge temp jump this Am but I got some ink yesterday so it could be due to that we shall see what tomorrow brings FXFX!!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. Just now catching up. Ah Shanta I pray you will show those Drs! They just don't understand. Boo.

Lovely to hear how the babes are growing. Barb be proud you gave him as much milk as you did. You fought for every drop.

Mine will be 8 mos old on Sunday! Where is the time going?


----------



## butterflywolf

Sure has been quiet in here. Sis I hope next couple of days you see a positive test! 

Barb, sorry to see/read that Owen is allergic to peanuts! 

Mowat, how are the twins?

Eyemom, how are you and your children?

We're all doing well here. Claire turns 2 on Sunday (Where has the time flown!?) she is such a great big sister! Logan gets baptized on Sunday as well so we'll be having a semi large party at our house afterwards for the kids. Going to my measurements, Logan is about 23.5 inches long and about 12.5 pounds. Big baby he is! But he doesn't look super chunky either though. Logan goes for his 2 month check up on the 7th can't wait to see what he is there. Not looking forward to the shots though :( At least Claire doesn't have to get any this go around. 

To wrap up this post here is a pic of Logan: 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_2502_zps3iuinge2.jpg


----------



## eyemom

Hello there! Yup I guess we're busy busy!

Yes Sis come on sticky bfp!

Barb, I just caught up a little bit after seeing butterfly's post. So sorry you're dealing with that. That is scary if he's highly allergic. I'm just so glad you decided to test him topically first. I never would have thought of that, especially since we don't have allergies in my family, either. I hope the allergist has some kind of encouraging news for you even though it's looking pretty certain he's allergic. Also, I had never heard of this before, and maybe it's not so likely if it's a severe allergy. But there's a little boy DD1's age at church who has somehow overcome his peanut allergy. I thought an allergy was forever but apparently not? They did a big long trial under Dr supervision and he passed it. Any possibility there's something else in the PB that caused the reaction? Long shot, I know. But if it's like soybean oil I wondered if maybe a soy allergy or something.

Mowat, hope all is well. I'm sure you're staying busy. :)

Butterfly, glad you're all doing well! Happy almost birthday, Claire! Logan is a cutie!

We're good here. DD1 still totally loving her sister, and still a little bit jealous. ;) She's going to start dance classes in the fall, which she's pretty excited about. She had her well child appt and she's still my banana baby (long and lean ;)) She's kind of advanced I guess...which I kind of wondered, but I'm not around other little kids so I didn't really know? I didn't want to be "that mom" and just assume things. But even the ped was wondering if we could put her in private school, but it's just not practical for us. She talks like a little adult and it makes it hard to remember at times she's still emotionally a 4 year old. DD2 is growing like crazy. She'll be 9 months old next week. I am behind on laundry so I grabbed her some 9-12 month pajamas for tonight, and they actually fit perfectly! She's getting so big, so bittersweet to know it's likely I'll never have a little squish again. She's super cute and happy, says hi and waves, says bye, says mama and sometimes dada (mama usually means she's mad though haha), claps, and gives kisses. <3 Girl does not sleep though. Big sister was an awesome sleeper by 4 months. This one...I could maybe count on one hand the number of times I've slept more than 3 hours at a time since she was born. And I work. And she wakes up several times before midnight most nights, so I get nothing done around the house. I can't complain too much because I remember what it took to get her and she's a huge blessing. But man am I beat. I know I'll sleep again someday. Hope it's before she goes to kindergarten.


----------



## Sis4Us

Losing hope fast BFN this Am :nope: 

Logan is so cute I love bald babies :)

Eye mom DS2 is the same way everyone always ask how old he is he is a 20yr old trapped in a 8yr old body I swear !! :haha:

Barb hope the dr can figure out the allergy I'm allergic to milk but only a 2 out of a 6 so I still have products that contain mlk but I dont dare drink it!!
Crazy thing is b4 ds2 I had Icecream almost everyday I didn't find out about the allergy until I turned 35 :shrug:


----------



## eyemom

Boo bfn hope it's just too early. Iirc I got a bfn at that point when I was actually pregnant with dd2.


----------



## mowat

Nice to hear from everyone! 

I'm still watching your chart Sis... holding out hope.

Scary about the allergies Barb. There seems to be so much new research on overcoming peanut allergies. Let us know what you find out at your appointment. 

Your rainbow is 8 months Eye! Amazing. I was having a really hard time letting go of being pregnant and having little babies, but I just managed to get rid of two boxes of little baby stuff. I think being away with family and not getting as much help as we needed really made it sink in that having one more would be really hard. I miss my little babies though! Think I need to find a job where I can be around babies---they make me weepy!

Great that your big girl is doing well Eye. So nice to have a clever girl! My mom keeps insisting that our DS is brilliant---I dunno, he certainly has an attitude like a teenager. He's getting much better than he was a month or two ago. Being off school has really helped his attitude. I think now that the babies are getting more interesting he's enjoying them more. They even laugh and smile when he tries to interact with them. Think we're back on the right path with big brother although all bets are off when he goes back to school.

Babies had a check on Monday and they're both in the 95th to 99th percentile! Hard to believe twins can be as big as singletons. They were both close to 17 pounds and super long. My DS was heavier at this point, but he was super exceptional! Wilf is still spitting up quite a bit somedays, but I think he's getting better. Imagine what he would weigh if he didn't spit up! I'm managing to almost exclusively breast feed (they both get about a bottle of formula a day). I weigh about 15 pounds less than I was pre-pregancy---although I was really heavier than I should have been when I got pregnant, partially because of the drugs I think.

Sorry to hear your little one isn't a great sleeper Eye. Boo! I just started forcing a schedule on the babies this week. Turned out to not really be forcing after all---seemed to be really what they wanted. I'm just trying to notice when they wake from a nap and then put them down again 2 hours later. They've had several tandem naps. It makes me so happy! Overnight isn't so great. Wilf wakes once (or sometimes not at all), but Harriet can be a bit of a nightmare. At least she'll sleep in a bassinet a little bit now. She usually ends up in our bed in the morning, but it's nice to have a little bit of space for part of the night.

Sorry for the rambling update. Still pretty overtired!


----------



## eyemom

I understand, I still have a bit of a hard time thinking I will likely never experience pregnancy and all that again. I'm okay with it now, I mean I can be at peace with that. But I still sort of hope for one happy surprise.

Mowat remind me how old is your older DS? Amazing both babies are so big. You've done so well!

Here's a picture of my rainbow girl <3

Spoiler
https://img16.imagefra.me/i284/missinformed/1nyc_efd_uavlm.pngUploaded at ImageFra.me


----------



## butterflywolf

Gah sorry I got busy! The party went quite well. Same with the kids dr. apts. Claire is 50% for height but we are expecting her to probably go through a growth spurt soon. And 32% for weight. She's 33.5 inches and 25 lbs (can't remember quite with the pounds to be honest might have been 24.8) Logan is 92% for height at 24.25 inches and 91% for weight at 14.11 lbs and 93% for his head. He is such a champ too! For almost a week now we are on a new sch. that Logan started up on. He starts the day at 8AM for a feed, then noon, then four, then eight, and midnight. And then he sleeps until 8 when I wake him up! Claire was on this pattern when she was about 3 months. 

Sis, sorry BFN Again :( I really wish you'd get your rainbow. 

Eye, Wow 9 months already! And seems to be growing like a weed. Logan is 2 months but in mainly 9 month clothes >< Some 6 months still fit but we round out today that many do not. I hope you'll be able to get some nights sleep soon! I can't imagine not having sleep by your point X_X 

Mowat, glad to hear the twins are doing well. Sorry to hear Wilf is still a spitter. Logan has his days where he is a spitter but nothing as bad as when he was first born. You're doing awesome on your weight loss! So proud of you! I've been trying to lose weight too. Since having Logan I am down about 32 pounds (12 pounds lighter than pre pregnancy). Are you doing anything special to lose weight? I love hearing how people lose weight to see if I can help myself too kind of thing. For us it's mainly portion control.


----------



## mowat

My DS is 5 1/2 Eye. He's been in an outdoor adventure camp for the past two weeks (climbing, zip line, kayaking, canoeing, swimming, etc). His behaviour is so much better! Wish there were school programs where they could do more stuff like that. Military school? Ha!

No special secret to my weight loss. I'm one of the lucky ones who gains weight in pregnancy and then loses really well afterwards. I saw some photos of myself taken last weekend and my first thought was how horrible I looked in the baggy shirt! Must make an effort to wear something smaller. Baggy shirts are just so much easier to haul up when breast feeding though. My issue will be when I stop feeding these guys and I need to stop eating so much. You get used to being a pig!

Started scheduling my babies a bit more and we got some good naps today---unfortunately not at the same time! They feed so often I didn't think I could do it, but I managed to get them down after being awake for about 90 minutes and we got several naps of around an hour. Tandem napping will be awesome! Seem to be hitting the 4 month sleep regression however. It'll be interesting to see what tonight brings. Ugh.


----------



## Sis4Us

Butterfly wolf stalked me :rofl: so I figured I would formally update u guys I got a BFP Saturday went for a Beta this Am at 12dpo HCG 72.2 P 49.9 !!! :)

FXFX for a sticky bean!!


----------



## eyemom

Wahoo stick stick!!!!


----------



## mowat

Wahoo! So glad to hear! Keep us updated---I'm so bored!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> Butterfly wolf stalked me :rofl: so I figured I would formally update u guys I got a BFP Saturday went for a Beta this Am at 12dpo HCG 72.2 P 49.9 !!! :)
> 
> FXFX for a sticky bean!!

Of course I stalk you!!! XD I keep rooting for your stinky/rainbow baby and I got a good feeling with this one for you!


We've been doing well here. Just busy...ish. We plan on moving/building our dream home next spring/summer. Found the location that we want to move in but have to wait a bit. Which is okay. Got lots to do until then. Today I did a lot of cleaning. Living room picked up and vacuumed, sofa got vacuumed and cloth cleaned (wet cloth to clean up stains from little Claire), did a load of dishes, cleaned a batch of bottles/cups, took garbage out, cleaned a bit in the kids rooms, and finally taking a small break before Logan's feeding in a few minutes X_X 

Logan is doing quite well. From my measurements he's about 25 inches now and about 16 pounds. He's drinking 50 ounces of formula a day roughly X_X Can't wait to start feeding him baby food in a little over a month. He's been sleeping thru the night for awhile too. We wake him up for a feeding at 11:30PM and he sleeps until I wake him up between 8 and 8:30 AM. 

Claire is doing great as well. We are working on potty training her this week and she's slowly figuring it out, but she would rather use diapers yet. We get one or two pee's in the potty a day though so hey it's a start. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Sis4Us

2nd beta 122 not quite double but close FXFX this is my Rainbow!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> 2nd beta 122 not quite double but close FXFX this is my Rainbow!!!

So close! Hopefully we'll know more in a couple of weeks. Eek!


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed!


----------



## Sis4Us

Forgot to update 3rd beta 216 still a lil shy of double but heres My latest test this Am!!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150906_090425_zpsphi9ejao.jpg

I go Friday for a scan and beta!! FXFX


----------



## mowat

Looking good!


----------



## butterflywolf

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes! Sorry I haven't posted this week. Been...not a good week. My credit card number got stolen so dealing with that (caught it before the transactions went fully through though but still have to deal with it). My phone got drooled on by Claire -_- she thought it tasted good I guess so hoping it'll dry out enough yet :/ Trying to get some projects done for my friend's niece who is battling cancer. (working on gift baskets). And then Sat. Logan goes for his 3 month photoshoot. Busy week.


----------



## mowat

My credit card was stolen too! Boo!

Let us know how the scan goes SIs!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry forgot to Update here anytime u guys want to check up on my just click on my Birdy Siggy!!!

Scan went well I'm measuring 5+2 so right on track my Jelly bean is implanted it the top of my uterus my HCG was 5618

I will be going weekly for scans and Betas so I will update u next Friday!!!


----------



## mowat

Amazing news!


----------



## barbikins

holy crap sis - you waited SO damn long for this. FX everything goes well and you have a baby to bring home in 9 months. 
CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## mowat

How often are you going to get scan Sis? So excited you'd think it was me!

What's new with Owen Barb? Crawling? Is he standing against furniture? My DS was so slow with physical milestones. He was a big boy with an exceptionally big head so I assumed it was that and didn't worry. It's hard to sit and stand when you're so top heavy!

The sleep battles continues here! Keep thinking we're surely getting some teeth, but nothing yet. Wilf is pretty good through the night, and with his first nap of the day, but after that it's still a struggle. By dinner time he's a nightmare because I can never get him to take a third nap and sometimes the second isn't even there. Harriet is still all over the place but I've decided to do a little cry it out with her for my own sanity. At night she's still waking at least twice and then often having trouble settling. During the day she seems to have no tired cues so I'm just putting her down when her brother is tired and then letting her fuss. They're just down for their first nap of the day and she's finally settled after at least 15-20 minutes. I'm thinking her tired face might be the hyper-awake look!

Looking forward and dreading starting solids next month. I'm guessing they'll be ready and I could probably use the break, but I'll miss being their "everything". Every little milestone is so hard! What an old sap I've become!


----------



## butterflywolf

What a busy insane past few days...Claire's elbow pulled out of socket (nursesmaid) friendly reminder not to swing toddlers by the arms even if they love it...felt so shitty and still kind of do but everything was fine as soo as they popped her elbow back in. Just have to be careful and even if we are careful it tends to happen again once it happens once until they are four or older (when their bones are stronger) blah :dohh:

And woot on solids! We're hoping to get the okay at Logan's 4 month check up. With Claire we started her on solids then too and she did awesome. Logan right now is up to 50 ounces a day and he seems like he could go for more the past two days :/ I'm already slowly stocking up on baby food when I can get deals (recently started to become a couponer and my first trip was awesome. Bought two formula refills which are 70 dollars for two) and a bunch more stuff all for 105.09. Normal price for it all is over 200.00 so woot! I have a small trip tonight on small stuff but nothing real good for coupons :( Still I will be getting five bags of free soft caramels lol we wont eat them but they are free and I can give them away for gifts!


----------



## mowat

I'd be a couponer if I could be, but we don't get deals here. Boo! I stalk the local Facebook kids clothing site and get my deal fix there. Good thing our new house has closets!


----------



## Sis4Us

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150918_133412_zpsge1mqyed.jpg

Everything looks good Jelly Bean is 6+1 HB 125bpm


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150918_133412_zpsge1mqyed.jpg
> 
> Everything looks good Jelly Bean is 6+1 HB 125bpm

That is awesome!!!


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Sis!


----------



## butterflywolf

How is everyone doing?

Barb, I read your update on your blog. What a cutie! 

Mowat, How are the twins?

Sis, You know me I stalk your thread XD hope all is going well. 

Everyone else, how are you!?

We are doing well here. To my measurements Logan is 26.5 inches long and about 20 lbs. Such a big boy. Right now we're dealing with some cradle cap but now that I'm on top of it instead of leaving it for my husband, things are finally clearing up. (Husband and I got into disagreements) but I'm taking charge now. Not happy with it but whatever. (basically he believes I do little all day while he works. Sorry watching a 2 year old and a almost 4 month old is a lot of work. Basics I do every day dishes, two washes of bottles, clean...re clean the living room, sometimes laundry, etc. He said I wasn't doing anything...and that he is the only one to clean. X_X PFFT screw you. So I stepped it up and now he feels bad GOOD! I'm running myself on higher stress but whatever. Maybe it'll get his ass to clean more. Lately I have been really keeping the house clean or doing other stuff. 

We are slowly introducing some veggies to Logan. (Just started the other day and will be going VERY slowly). We did the same with Claire and I trust what is going on. Logan is up to 50 oz of formula a day and it isn't because we're caving to him when he cries. He rarely cries. He takes 5 bottles a day. By the measurements around here he is roughly the size of a 9 month old, which we get told that a lot by strangers. They don't believe us when we say he really is 3.5 months old. 

Claire is doing great and is such a wonderful big sister <3 She's learning more words every day. Some days it seems she just suddenly learned a lot. 

I am pleased to say I am now down to 199.6 lbs. Down 40 lbs from the last day I was pregnant with Logan. 

Anyway pic of the kids:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/IMG_3527_zpsbnirj8ub.jpg

I have a feeling Logan is going to keep his blue eyes as well. It's amazing to see both our kids have my blue eyes. Blue eyes don't really run in our family. Both Grandpa's (mine) have/had them and one Uncle.


----------



## eyemom

What a chunk! Beautiful babies. Yeah at dd2's 9 month appt she was 17 lbs 7 oz and something like 27.5 inches long. She's a little thing. Both my kiddos are keeping my blue eyes, too. I was/am surprised. I just figured one of them would get their daddy's dark brown eyes.


----------



## mowat

Cute kids! All my babies have blue eyes too, but then DH and I both have blue eyes. 

My guys are growing well. I'll be interested to see what Wilf weighs at his 6 month appointment in a couple of weeks. Last month he was a pound heavier than his sister, but now he feels like he's gained even more on her. Just got a highchair out of the garage today and have a second to put together still. Canadian Thanksgiving weekend we start solids. Mixed emotions, but I'm sure it will be good for us. 

Some days I feel like I'm doing everything too Butterfly. I know it's not true, but DH just does a few things that annoy me---is it really that hard to put your dirty dishes in the dishwasher! Other days everything is fine. I can't really complain as he does much more than most guys.

Nice work with the weight loss!

We're working hard to get some better sleep. Seems like the naps are getting better (still have to fight to get in a third nap late in the day), but nights have been a disaster lately. Even our boy who usually sleeps through the night is waking frequently. Just hope it's a growth spurt.


----------



## Sis4Us

No one in my house knows where the dishwasher is either :haha:

Sorry I'm NOT Updating u All properly I apologize 

Friday baby measured 7+4 HB 144 BPM 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150925_110523_zpsw1a0dvaq.jpg

I'm up and can't sleep as normal when PG I get insomnia at nite and I've been getting Nausea in the afternoon and nite instead of MS :nope:


----------



## eyemom

Oh man I get insomnia when pg too. It's rough. Mine at least went away with 2nd tri. Hope it'll be the same for you.


----------



## mowat

I've got insomnia now. "Did I hear a peep?" "think that was a cry" "better not relax I'll just have to get up" "what about now". Stupid brain!

Lovely scan pic Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hating myself for sending my scan pic into Gender Experts as they Guess Boy both pics so I'm upset and I shouldn't be!!! :nope:

I was so sure it was a girl I guess this puts things into perspective I need to accept the fact that it's a 50/50 chance and be Happy either way!!


----------



## thumpette

Hi everyone, not sure how active this thread is with ttc? Just to introduce myself. It took me 18 months to concieve my little boy. I had gotten blood tests etc and everything showed up 'normal' and while I was waiting for lap and dye I fell pregnant without any assistance. The pregnancy passed well, everything looked great and Max was growing well. On the 11th Jan I was 41+4 and presented with reduced movement only to find out that Max's heart had stopped beating. My world has shattered in a way I never knew was possible. We got to spend 3 days cuddling him but saying goodbye was the hardest moment of my life. As well as grieving I've been trying again, I had hoped to have another baby by Christmas but now I'm just hoping for a bfp by Christmas. I've been temping and charting and the first few months I had a really short luteal phase. I took b complex and it started to lengthen and is now 13 days. I went to a fertility clinic and they've been testing my hormone levels. My peak +7 progesterone is 29.1 and 28.8. The clinic want it at 60! After 2 months tracking I'm finally getting treatment. This month I took 5 x 2.5 femera on day 3, had a follicle scan at day 12 which showed one nice big follicle and took a pregnl shot that night. Had another scan today (day 16) and it showed a 'textbook corpus luteum' so looks like I've ovulated. Starting to take cyclogest tonight for 10 nights. Trying not to get too hopeful this month and to just feel hopeful that at least I'm making progress. I'll never forget Max but I just want my rainbow&#127752;&#127752;&#127752;&#127752;


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome thumpett most of the girls on this thread have had their Rainbow Babies I'm 8+3 w hopefully my Rainbow Baby!!!

If u would like a more active thread click on my Oldies but Goodies link w have ladies still trying over there HTH

So sorry for Ur loss hope u get that BFP soon!!


----------



## mrsmax

Thumpette. I just read some of the entries on your blog. I am so truely sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine your pain. I hope you get your rainbow very soon xx :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

mowat said:


> I've got insomnia now. "Did I hear a peep?" "think that was a cry" "better not relax I'll just have to get up" "what about now". Stupid brain!
> 
> Lovely scan pic Sis!

I have and continue to have the "better not relax, I'll just have to get up"...


----------



## barbikins

hey ladies - checking in - everyone looks like they are doing so well.
can't believe how far we've all come!
Owen's doing great! I haven't updated my blog in over a month. A part of me wants to keep going, part of me wants to stop. We'll see....
It's harder to keep up when what spare time I have, I want to be doing other things. I used to have more time when Owen was little and napped a lot. 
He's up and cruising and playing all day and keeping mama very busy!!


----------



## Sis4Us

So good to hear from u Barbs O is such a Cutie!!!

Just to update u All I have Officially Graduated to the OB!! Still feels like a DREAM :cloud9:


----------



## mowat

Amazing Sis!

Owen is so cute! Wish I'd done a blog so I'd have something to show my babies. It would be nice if you could keep it up but it gets hard when they're all over the place!

Babies were 6 months last weekend and we started solids! Forgot it is such a mess! Think we're going to be alright for allergies---they've already had fish, eggs, milk and peanut butter. Pretty sure we're good! Finally hired a sleep consultant to try and make sure we're on the right track. Well worth the money! Think we're doing well, just need to tweak a few things. Never thought at all about my older son's sleep, but I'm obsessed with getting the twins "right".

How's everyone doing? Big Hallowe'en plans?


----------



## butterflywolf

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile!!! Glad all is well with people. Thumpette, sorry for your loss :( *hugs* I hope you have your rainbow real soon. 


We are well here. Logan is almost 5 months old (will be on the 4th of Nov) can't believe it. We have been on solids now for almost a month here. He's doing AWESOME and isn't messy for the most part. He loves the 'thicker' foods better I'm finding. So he loves apple, chicken, rice, or oatmeal pears. He loves his veggies too and when he gets just the fruit he does okay with those. As of Oct 9th he was 26 inches and 20 pounds. He's about 4 pounds heavier than what Claire was at his age but same height. 

He loves to sit in his chair and loves to roll all over the place. He also loves to grab the dogs tails and my hair. 

Claire is such a sweetheart with Logan, often giving him his passy when he cries. She wants to help feed him though which is a big no no. She doesn't understand that you can't just 'shove the food in his mouth'. I can't believe I will be taking Claire out for her first actual trick or treating on Saturday! She's growing up so fast which is a good thing and a bad thing lol. She's learning to talk so much more and already understands so much. 

DH is getting a new job or more than likely. His current work place is expecting him to work 50-60 hours (and has been since spring) and he only gets paid for 40 due to salary. He also has to work many Saturday's and he's finally had enough. The place that he's hoping to get in (which by the sounds will have his 2nd interview next week) pays 10k more and he works only 40 hours a week with one Saturday every 6 weeks and no ono call phone. He's happy about that cause he is missing out on SO much with the kids. 

Then we're still hoping to move come spring so busy trying to sell crap we don't want to move. I've already sold the bassinet which :( is sad and good all at the same time. No more little babies, but it's for the best. Been trying to sell the swing too and in probably another month or so the bouncer will be up for grabs too. The tiny little baby things are going away :(


----------



## mowat

I love getting rid of the baby stuff, but I hate it too! I miss my little babies.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi ladies....

I have locked this thread out of consideration for everyone as it seems most if not all are expecting or had their LO's.

Please use the pregnancy and or parenting boards. You can also create chat threads in the https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/statusicon/subforum_link.gif Pregnancy or https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/statusicon/subforum_new.gif Baby & Parenting groups and discussions forums!

Thanks <3

... Anyone using the LTTTC who wishes to open a new TWW thread please feel free x


----------

